# Which guitar are you playing today?



## Chito

I figured it'll give us a chance to see who changes guitars often and which guitars are used more often specially folks who have multiple guitars. I'll start.

Fender 50's Strat Partcaster


----------



## Robert1950

My rented Fender Getty Lee Jazz Bass. It's for that League of Rock thing I won recently.


----------



## esau

I usually have three guitars on stands in my kitchen . last one just played Gibson J 185


----------



## keto

My Mira is at band space, but that's all I use there. At home, 95% of the time is with my '13 Les Paul, the rest goes to one of my 2 Teles.


----------



## b-nads

My Monty Tele.


----------



## gtone

'08 Firebird V 'burst.


----------



## Beach Bob

It'll be my 08 Les Paul...used to swap between the LP and a Tele pretty often, but I'm more and more an LP player... the bridge on the LP is perfect for my strum style


----------



## sulphur

My Squier Strat, actually practicing! 80


----------



## plasticfishman

Most of the time at home is spent on the Tele, though I try to rotate a couple others in as well. Something about that Tele, man...


----------



## davetcan

Likely my Strat Ultra and the Cu24.


----------



## Guest

Acoustic at the end of the couch that I pick up during commercials.


----------



## Diablo

esau said:


> I usually have three guitars on stands in my kitchen . last one just played Gibson J 185


You may be the first person I know that keeps their guitars in their kitchen.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Acoustic at the end of the couch that I pick up during commercials.


Ditto. Can't stop playing my tiny Taylor. It's fantastic.


----------



## Chitmo

Was the Highway one Tele today!


----------



## Scottone

Motorave McQueen this morning


----------



## Stratin2traynor

American Deluxe Strat and then maybe my Rivard Tele


----------



## Hamstrung

Carvin SH65 through my new Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 36. My new favourite amp!


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> My new favourite amp!


And so it should be. That sounded great at the jam.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Heading to the Sunday blues jam soon. Can't decide what mood I'm in today, Telecaster or SG. Both great blues guitars but very different sounds.


----------



## bw66

Haven't played yet today, but it will be my S&P dread when I do.



Diablo said:


> You may be the first person I know that keeps their guitars in their kitchen.


If I wasn't married...


----------



## King Loudness

Probably will be my '03 LP Standard as a weapon of choice today.

W.


----------



## esau

Diablo said:


> You may be the first person I know that keeps their guitars in their kitchen.


I wouldn't say that I keep them in the kitchen. most are kept in their cases. But I do practice there
and the humidity is monitored..


----------



## shoretyus

Just put a new Jensen C12N in the Deluxe too..... :sFun_dancing:


----------



## ronmac

Acoustic Sunday...

Dana Bourgeois Jumbo Cutaway


----------



## Budda

Last was my mexi hss strat, then again Tues then the PRS on Wed for jams


----------



## Fox Rox

My recently acquired Gretsch G6120 Duane Eddy


----------



## noman

A lot since I got to stay home alone today (no kids!!).......baritone stratocaster, 08 Les Paul, partscaster telecaster, my main stratocaster (relic partscaster), Squier Jazzmaster (it's in my livingroom permanently), Larrivee acoustic (sitting in backyard drinking tea and strumming with the neighbour). Yes, lot's of guitars today but because I have a sizeable collection, I often play many during the day.


----------



## Intrepid

57 Martin 00-18. It's my "go to guitar" at the cabin.


----------



## zdogma

Suhr strat, ash with maple neck.


----------



## mhammer

Sadly, just the one in my head.


----------



## rollingdam

Martin D 15 M


----------



## Maxer

Godin Exit 22.


----------



## cheezyridr

i spent the day cooking. i played the LP yesterday, the strat the day before that. i seem to go about 50/50


----------



## Gearhead88

Republic Highway 61


----------



## allthumbs56

Two acoustic gigs this week so this little girl got a good workout today......


----------



## zontar

My bass.

I like to give them all a turn though.


----------



## Lincoln

my Ovation. :Smiley-fart:

it's still the best 6 string acoustic I own


----------



## bw66

bw66 said:


> Haven't played yet today, but it will be my S&P dread when I do.


I did play my S&P a bit today, but I also headed out to our local open mic tonight where I played my friend's Seagull (S6, I think) because the electronics in the S&P are on the fritz.


----------



## dcole

Left handed 2009 Gibson SG. Its a beauty!


----------



## Guest

Went over to my neighbour's Saturday night with my Fender F-35
(they had a party happening), sat around the fire pit and apparently
impressed all the kids (mid twenty's) that night.


----------



## soldierscry

Godin Icon Fat Black.


----------



## Option1

MIM Tele this morning, and probably this evening. Epi Les Paul and the tele yesterday.

Neil


----------



## Woof

I usually go a month or a little more with a 2 guitar combo before changing things up. 
As of a couple of weeks ago, in the living room is the Martin acoustic and in my office/music space is a Gretsch 5125 plugged into a Fender G-Dec 15 usually set on a blackface clean setting.
Of course the bass is always handy if needed as is the mandolin  the rest are in cases waiting their turn in the rotation.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo

1993 Ibanez RG560, 1996 Gibson Les Paul Standard, and 1993 Ibanez EX Series Platinum Bass.


----------



## Krelf

Today, Framus Diablo...my favourite.


----------



## sulphur

I pulled out the single-cut Special to play around with.

I really like this guitar, I have a B5 and a Vibra-mate to add to it, along with a roller bridge.
Strings are still fairly fresh, so that will be at a later date.


----------



## Robert1950

Ibanez AM93. Break from the bass.


----------



## big frank

At this moment, as I watch PBS "The Roosevelts" on WNED, my drop dead gorgeous 2000 Gibson Les Paul Junior Special is on my lap. 

It's beautiful butterscotch finish over mahogany with all black knobs and black soapbar P-100's, and the rarely offered mini trapezoid markers with 'green' Gibson marked tuners still blows my mind.

Looks very much like Bob Marley's special; minus the metal three-way ring.

I paid a big buck for it; 1075 and another 269 for the California Girl case at Ostenak's in St Catharines when our dollar was in the toilet 14 years ago.

It's been set up by Rush's Alex Lifeson's luthier, Freddy Gabresek and plays remarkably well. Love the slim 60's neck.

I play unplugged much of the time and the guitar just rings like a bell without amplification. My pick of choice is a Jim Dunlop 38mm. Very light and soft and plyable.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Lately I've been spending time pickin Country favorites on this one.


----------



## big frank

Lovely! Best 'country' amp ever.


----------



## BEACHBUM

^^ Thank you much.


----------



## Stonehead

I bought a '98 PRS Standard the other week and been spending alot of time getting to know it. When I bought it it was hanging way up high in the shop and the guy said it had been there for quite some time. So i made him an offer which he quickly accepted, took it home cleaned/oiled her up and slapped on a new set of strings. What an amazing guitar and a lot of fun to play.


----------



## DrHook

Today, I spent time on the PRS Custom 24 S2...


----------



## stringer

I've been playing my Yamaha NTX 900 nylon cross over a lot lately. Been practicing a Robert Johnson inspired fingerpickin rhythm. I love the tones that come out of those nylon strings! I don't know what it is about this guitar but it has some great creative mojo. Original tunes sprout out of this thing like nothing I've ever played before. It has electronics, but I rarely use it amplified, it's my couch guitar.


----------



## JeremyP

Have been Playing my new ESP Horizon 7 Day and night , everything else is gathering dust. It's crazy easy to play and feels to me more like a six string then a seven. Neck is perfect, original actives are out and new Nazgul and Sentient Duncan set sounds great. If anyone digs seven but gets a little choked about disgustingly obese necks  and shitty higher fretboard acces, this is your guitar. I can get my whole hand right around very easy, so it's not just a drop tuning chunk machine, you can play anything on it fairly comfortably.


----------



## christopherius

Epiphone G-400 Pro. Just picked it up last month


----------



## High/Deaf

Rockabilly band practice on Tuesday, so of course it has to be......................the G6120.

But probably play my sunburst LP later today, as that's what will go out to jam this weekend.


----------



## Icebox

My 2013 SG '61 reissue. I love this guitar. Way more versatile than I thought it would be before I got it.


----------



## marcos

My Dapne blue partscaster Strat relic, nitro finish followed closely my CIJ 68 re-issue 3tsb Strat.


----------



## djmarcelca

My Ibanez AR 250
My Epiphone wilshire 66 reissue

and my modded squire strat. Which is soon going to have a major overhaul.


----------



## DrHook

And today..what should I plug into a purple Marshall Vintage modern half stack....why a purple (plum insane) Les Paul Futura of course.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Bone stock 1997 Korean Squier Stratocaster Standard Edition. Picked this up off of Craig's List last week. Very, very nice maple neck and a full size alder body. Trying to decide if I should change out the pickups. The more I play it the more I like the sound of the stock pickups. Can't beat a nice playing $80.00 guitar for Sunday jams in dive bars.


----------



## cheezyridr

playing the strat today. im doing some hendrix stuff, and the strat is my e flat guitar right now. they take take turns every few weeks


----------



## PaulS

G&L ASAT Bluesboy...... just love this guitar.


----------



## Clean Channel

My beloved 1991 'Davies' Washburn N4.

The first thousand or so N4s were made by Stephen Davies and his team at his shop in Seattle. Davies designed this guitar and invented the neck joint known as the Stephen's Extended Cutaway. After 1991 production moved entirely to Washburn, and several details on the guitars were changed. Us N4 enthusiasts seek out and prize these early N4s. I play mine all the time and love it!


----------



## bagpipe

Been playing my teeny-tiny "4 pairs of strings instead of 6 singles" guitar:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ed2000

[/URL][/IMG]

Mid 60's $25 Stella....STELLLAAAHHH!


----------



## bagpipe

Not that there's anything wrong with that! 




ed2000 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Mid 60's $25 Stella....STELLLAAAHHH!


----------



## Hammertone




----------



## ed2000

bagpipe said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that!


Yup, that episode was on.


----------



## Chitmo

Just grabbed a '78 Les Paul Standard today and played with that till my fingers were sore.


----------



## Diablo

Invariably, it will either be one of my Les Paul's or my Charvel San Dimas. Sometimes all 3.
i truthfully don't know why I have 8-9 other guitars. It always comes down to these 3.

my bigger decision will be whether they get plugged into a Bogner xtc classic or a CAA Od-100 Se?
i vacillate back and forth between these 2 amps. But I've never made a bad choice


----------



## Chito

Today I played the 339. Probably playing the same thing tomorrow for band rehearsal.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Jag time today! Love this thing but it's need a new bridge, I'm too wanky for tho original one!


----------



## esau

stringer said:


> I've been playing my Yamaha NTX 900 nylon cross over a lot lately. Been practicing a Robert Johnson inspired fingerpickin rhythm. I love the tones that come out of those nylon strings! I don't know what it is about this guitar but it has some great creative mojo. Original tunes sprout out of this thing like nothing I've ever played before. It has electronics, but I rarely use it amplified, it's my couch guitar.


 i have to agree with you about blues on nylon .. I have a Ramirez that I play blues on and attempt a little classical..I must also say that I love the volume it produces.


----------



## Mooh

Well, this is the electric guitar sub-forum and I haven't been playing much electric the last couple of weeks, other than a little Telecaster here and there. Today I played mostly a Beneteau 6 string, including for a little fundraiser set this evening, and a Dobro. Earlier this week I spend a lot of time on a Seagull all mahogany dreadnought, a House small body steel string, a Kala ukulele, and a Gold Tone tenor banjo.


I feel a mandolin week coming on. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

That are mine:
My fretless bass, my fretted bass & my Ibanez AF95--which I bought 6 years ago today.

that aren't mine:
A Fender Starcaster (the semi hollow-a new one), a Gibson LPJ, a Squier Reso-Tele, a Dean reso, an Iceman bass, a Mustang bass.


----------



## Mooh

Today's nursing home gig will be on the same Beneteau as yesterday. I haven't decided yet on whether I'm also taking a Dobro or the Gold Tone guitar-banjo.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo

Mooh said:


> Today's nursing home gig will be on the same Beneteau as yesterday. I haven't decided yet on whether I'm also taking a Dobro or the Gold Tone guitar-banjo.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


OT, but just wanted to say I think it's nice that you're giving your time in that way.


----------



## sulphur

Pulled out the Tokai Love Rock and the Comanche, both great guitars!


----------



## keto

Got a new one today, one of the FSR '72 Custom's in natural L&M was advertising during Fender month...last one in town, near as I can tell. Ahh, feels like home being back on a Tele, even if it doesn't sound like yer typical Tele. I immediately replaced the bridge pup with an SD Hot Rails, good pup for my sound (hard rock). The fake/reissue/whatever Wide Range in the neck is actually pretty nice! Fired up the JCM900 MkIII and rawked.


----------



## limelight65

mostly my MM Luke 1 with HSS emgs but also my 80 les paul standard cherry sunburst


----------



## DrHook

Today was a pink paisley tele with Fender Xcelsior day.


----------



## zontar

Been playing my fretless bass again, mostly.
It feels like I've played more bass in the last 7 months than in the last 7 years (or more.)


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday...newish Fender Thinline with 2 (modern) WRHB pickups into a Boss ME-80 into a Traynor YCV50blue with an Eminence Reignmaker speaker. Also played a gold Tone tenor banjo.
Today (so far)...Kala tenor ukulele, and a House cutaway acoustic.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Option1

Last night was the Epi ES339, and then the Martin acoustic. Today/tonight, probably the same combo. Weekend will be the acoustic, and will rotate out the ES339, probably for the Epi Les Paul or the MIM Tele.

Neil


----------



## Tone Chaser

I was kind of having a Telebration going on; finally settling down with the Aerodyne. I noticed the pots were a little scratchy and the bridge pickup switch needed some Deoxit.

Now things are sweet again. This guitar delivers with the pots rolled back to various sweet spots, so much more than the other Teles.


----------



## King Loudness

This week has more or less been my '52 RI Tele, with some time going to my goldtop '57 RI Les Paul for variety.

W.


----------



## Adcandour

Got my Albert Lee back from the shop. He swapped out the neck pickup (dimarzio injector) for the original, but now when I select neck and middle pup there's A MASSIVE level drop. Like 40%.

Either way, that's what I'm playing.


----------



## keto

adcandour said:


> Got my Albert Lee back from the shop. He swapped out the neck pickup (dimarzio injector) for the original, but now when I select neck and middle pup there's A MASSIVE level drop. Like 40%.
> 
> Either way, that's what I'm playing.


Sounds like he got them out of phase - reverse the 2 wires on either of the 2 pickups and try again.


----------



## Adcandour

keto said:


> Sounds like he got them out of phase - reverse the 2 wires on either of the 2 pickups and try again.


Thanks. 

I was on the fence about learning to solder (I have been for a while), but I just can't see myself paying to have these little things done any more.


----------



## bagpipe

keto said:


> Sounds like he got them out of phase - reverse the 2 wires on either of the 2 pickups and try again.


Then find a guitar tech who knows what he's doing. Thats amateur stuff.


----------



## Mooh

All I've played today are two ukuleles, a concert and a tenor, both Kalas. The concert is spruce on ovangkol and the tenor is all acacia. It was a nice day to sit outside and play.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour

bagpipe said:


> Then find a guitar tech who knows what he's doing. Thats amateur stuff.


He's been extremely busy lately, so I attribute it to that. - he's worked on a lot of guitars for me without issue. And, I'm positive he'd fix it if I took it back.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was on the fence about learning to solder (I have been for a while), but I just can't see myself paying to have these little things done any more.


Once you understand the concept, it's fairly simple.
Alas, my hands aren't steady. I have a good buddy
that does my work for me.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Once you understand the concept, it's fairly simple.
> Alas, my hands aren't steady. I have a good buddy
> that does my work for me.


Thanks Larry. It's just taking that first step. It's not laziness, cause I'm definitely not, but I just never seem to push myself. I used to build passenger planes, goddammit!!! We'll see how much this bugs me before I say 'F" it and go buy soldering gear.


----------



## Robert1950

Yesterday I played my rented J-Bass - recording at Phase One Studios for that League of Rock thingy I won. I love recording.


----------



## sulphur

I brought out the Greco EG900 tonight and wondered why I ever put it away. 8)

The Danelectro '59 is getting a workout too!


----------



## Jimmy_D

Now playing...

View attachment 10458

View attachment 10458


----------



## zontar

I've been playing someone else's guitar lately--because it's fun.It's a Malibu Mini, tuned up a 4th.


----------



## Mooh

Mexican Telecaster Thinline, Seagull mahogany top dreadnought, House flattop.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus

The PRS..( Pat Regan Special) ..Jon Moore V59's ....needs a truss rod tweak ,, but that is on my Honey Doo list for today


----------



## Chito

ES 336 for today


----------



## Rideski

My number one lately is my Fender FSR Deluxe Strat (sss) in Aztec Gold. It gets 90% of my playtime these days.


----------



## Intrepid

With all this talk about strats being common and going down in price, I just had to pull out one of my Strat's and play a few Hendrix tunes this morning. Now I am hooked again even though I am mostly a Gibson ES and LP player.


----------



## Rideski

Intrepid said:


> With all this talk about strats being common and going down in price, I just had to pull out one of my Strat's and play a few Hendrix tunes this morning. Now I am hooked again even though I am mostly a Gibson ES and LP player.


Yup - just just sold off my LP and ES in favour of my Strats. Never thought I'd come to this but it's been my realization.
they are just so expressive...


----------



## TA462

I just put down my Pawn Shop series Strat.


----------



## Jimmy_D

With all this Strat talk I'm off to play my knock-off Strat


----------



## urko99

Mi Mira....oh yeah!


----------



## Adcandour

Played my Albert Lee to hone my intro solo to fade to black and the solo to Ten Years Gone.

I realized today that that's probably my favourite zep tune.


----------



## DrHook

Today...I said goodbye to my CS 356 and welcomed in a new member of the family
1978 Les Paul Artisan, played through a Traynor YBA-1mod1 and YBX cab upgraded to Eminence Wizard speakers.


----------



## Maverick

2011 Gibson LP Traditional Faded


----------



## Tone Chaser

Over the last week the Aerodyne Telecaster has been finding its way into my hands. It is working its way rather quickly up to a top 3 or 4 contender for what a number one guitar means to me.

The Dr. Z Maz 18 on the high input has been where I have been spending more time, as of late. My guitars sound so much more articulate there. Makes me wonder why I have spent so much time on the low input.


----------



## brimc76

Fender Precision Plus Bass and a Kala Tenor Uke.


----------



## DrHook

Tone Chaser said:


> Over the last week the Aerodyne Telecaster has been finding its way into my hands. It is working its way rather quickly up to a top 3 or 4 contender for what a number one guitar means to me.
> 
> The Dr. Z Maz 18 on the high input has been where I have been spending more time, as of late. My guitars sound so much more articulate there. Makes me wonder why I have spent so much time on the low input.


You can't go wrong with Aerodynes they're damn good, I've had a Strat and Tele and now I'm enjoying an Aerodyne P-Bass.


----------



## 18Rocks

I'm playing my one and only Epiphone Les Paul Custom.

She's my first one. Hoping to eventually get an accoustic too.


----------



## jmb2

PRS SC-245 thru Dr Z Z-28 w/ 210 cab 

cheers always

Joel


----------



## Gearhead88

Epiphone ES 339 , I just changed the strings to GHS Boomers , 9's


----------



## zontar

A late 70's/possibly early 80's Fender Mustang


----------



## Adcandour

I'm playing my little angel


----------



## Lincoln

I'm playing a beat up, old, no-name, flat black, LP wanna-be that a friend dropped off to be repaired. It's a set neck, not a bolt-on but still........ What a POS.


----------



## dino

My original 62 Fender Stratocaster


----------



## Gearhead88

My Mexicaster


----------



## High/Deaf

I played a brand-new semi-acoustic, f-holed Les Paul today. And a Squier tele with a filtertron and a bigsby. Hey, its Yorkville month and I had to go and wank on a YBA1-Mod1 for a bit. 



(shhhh, don't tell Henry - I liked the Squier more!!! Sumpin weird about an LP that weighs less than an acoustic.)


----------



## sulphur

I pulled out the Epiphone SuperNova and the LP Special DC at home.

I brought the Greco EG900 and unknown model Fernandes superstrat to practice.


----------



## cheezyridr

it's wednesday night which means 2 things: pizza for dinner w/choc milk, and playing my strat till wifey comes home. or 7pm which ever is first.


----------



## Woof

Tonight I'm playing the Duesenberg Starplayer TV 'Outlaw' - just a little because it looks like she is going up for sale 

Doesn't get played enough to validate keeping her around...


----------



## JeremyP

adcandour said:


> I'm playing my little angel



what is that? Looks crazy cool and fast, and different looking p-ups


----------



## Adcandour

JeremyP said:


> what is that? Looks crazy cool and fast, and different looking p-ups


Thanks. This is my first legit guitar. It's an '87 Ibanez RG model. I wanna say 570, but I don't think they made them in an HSS configuration, but that's how it was sold to me from The Arts Music Store way back.

I spiced it up over the years. It used to be red. I sanded it to the wood and gave it a clear coat. Then I had a friend spray it white before another guy airbrushed it. Then my friend gave it the final clear coat. 

Those pick-ups are the Q-tuners meant for very high gain. They are pretty awesome, but catch all your mistakes.


----------



## deadear

Fender Standard Tele. 79 Yamaha acoustic yesterday, have not picked that up in a long time. First one I bought.


----------



## bzrkrage

Stereo reamp the Rocktron Prophesy II & H&K Tubemeister.
2011 LP Studio fireburst.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## kurt0206

Playing my 2008 Fender American Special Telecaster!

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

I've been having some fun with my new-to-me G&L ASAT Special.


----------



## Gearhead88

My 52 hotrod and then the Squier CV 50's , both of them need some play time .................


----------



## sulphur

I cleaned up and restrung my EBMM Silo Special, great sounding guitar, the singles are especially nice!

I dusted off my first build from Bill @ Canadian Breed..









This is a fantastic guitar, TV Jones Classics, mahogany body, chunky C shape maple neck and rosewood board.
Thumbwheel truss-rod, locking tuners, strap locks and super light.
No howling when driven either, which is nice with a semi-hollow.


----------



## JBFairthorne

My lefty '10 American Standard Strat...at least until I can find myself a nice lefty '12-'14 American Standard Tele.


----------



## jmb2

62 Stratocaster reissue (MIJ) circa 1993


----------



## Option1

Have a lesson this evening and working on both acoustic and electric songs, so taking along the Martin acoustic and the Epi ES339.

Neil


----------



## dolphinstreet

Am standard strat. 2013.


----------



## nateguitars19

Fender J. Mascis jazzmaster, made in Japan


----------



## Rick31797

Playing two guitars at this time......


----------



## Option1

Think it's time to show the MIM Tele some lurvvv tonight, especially now that it's got a traditional tele bridge on it.

Neil


----------



## Roryfan

Rick31797 said:


> Playing two guitars at this time......


Do you have the 12-string side tuned to open G?


----------



## Rick31797

its just in standard tuning at the moment..




Roryfan said:


> Do you have the 12-string side tuned to open G?


----------



## sulphur

Pulled out my Hamer Artist Custom, it had been a while...



It's an '01, nice sized C shaped neck and a set of Seth Lovers. Sounds great!

I also brought out the Agile Harm baritone/extended scale, much like this one...
http://www.rondomusic.com/harm1toastsgext.html
Fun guitar, I was pleasantly surprised at the build quality, pretty neat single coils that sound good too.


----------



## big frank

Right now; my '66 Mustang. Playing 'In My Life'. -Beatles


----------



## TA462

I just put down my Surf Green Strat.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Today, I chose to pull out something that I consider kind of special. This is my Japanese, Morris built Hohner HG-430TLP. I found it in a pawn shop. It was filthy, in need of TLC, and signs of being well played in the past. 

It has a thin, very fast, bolt on neck. It is a great player and has a voice to be reckoned with. I tend to play this one a couple of times a month, just to remind how good something inexpensive can be. I have about 8 different pickups to try in in it someday; but I just can't bring myself to doing it. The original pickups have something going for them. It is a good pound heavier than my Gibson.

It is always a good day when this guitar comes out to play.

(Sorry for the sideways pics, my edited pics always go back to original when I post to this forum.)

Now back to having a good day!


----------



## DrumBob

I'm about ready to take my Gretsch 6118 Anniversary upstairs.


----------



## overdriven1

Parker PM20 Pro, I just bought this, it's still strung with 09's and feels delicate and I can't unleash lol, I will have to set it up with 10's


----------



## Roryfan

sulphur said:


> Pulled out my Hamer Artist Custom, it had been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> It's an '01, nice sized C shaped neck and a set of Seth Lovers. Sounds great!


Nice axe! 

I'll be in S(t)udbury for a few days next week & would love to get together one evening to talk guitars.


----------



## pattste

I used to alternate between my two electrics pretty much equally but in the last year I've played my LP more and had neglected my ES-335 Dot. Playing a semi-hollow body through a loud amp and feeling the air moving through the f-holes is one of the great feelings in guitardom.


----------



## Gearhead88

2014 Les Paul Junior Special , P 90's , TV yellow , two days .............. the honeymoon phase , mmmmmmmm


----------



## Chito

Today, I played my new 2014 120th Anniversary Gibson Melody Maker in Charcoal.


----------



## zontar

My fretless Ibanez bass.


----------



## Gearhead88

It's a snow day ! I'm gonna spend most of it inside , there's a bunch of instruments that need playing ............................


----------



## Adcandour

I play my Taylor GS mini every day. It needs new strings, but still sounds fantastic.

Also played both Albert Lees today while messing around with the EHX Pitchfork.


----------



## Beach Bob

Gearhead88 said:


> It's a snow day ! I'm gonna spend most of it inside , there's a bunch of instruments that need playing ............................


Nice setup for a wintery day.

I'm working on repairing an amp...grrrr. Hopefully spend the afternoon watching football and noodling around, maybe catch a nap or two in the interim....


----------



## Taylor

I'm trying to get a pedal rehoused today, but I'll squeeze in time to play my "Lumberjack Special". She's an early-mid 70s Matsomoku (Probably an Aria 1932) guitar I rescued from a dumpster, and refinished more or less from the ground up.


----------



## Gearhead88

That be quite the dumpster score !


----------



## Taylor

Gearhead88 said:


> That be quite the dumpster score!


I agree! It had a thick, sloppy coat of metallic baby blue paint on the body and neck when I found it, and unfortunately I lost the headstock decal (if there was one) in the process of stripping off the ugly. Headstock was cracked half off, the neck was warped, and the fretboard was dry, but I revived her.


----------



## Robert1950

Today I played all three guitars in same day for the first time in a while - the Ibanez AM93 semi-hollow, the Fender strat, Jimmie Vaughan model and the Ibanez AG93 hollow body. About 15 to 25 minutes on each.


----------



## krall

Today I played my '14 Underwood Telegib Blackguard T. (#4 of 6 made)

Great guitar! Nice fat neck on it. Originally came with custom humbuckers, but had our member "copperhead" (Craig Vineham of Vineham pickups) wind me a set of P90's in humbucker size to drop in there. The humbuckers were great, but these P90's fit what were doing in my band better.

The pics I have aren't great-bad lighting, but you get the idea:

with original humbuckers:



With current P90's:


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Anderson Cobra


----------



## TA462

I just put down my Faded Honeyburst Les Paul.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Just about every day I have to pick up that damn Strat. The last few days have had a good mix of Aerodyne Tele. I needed some P90.

Continuing with the P90 fix, today I added the 2013 LPJ that I hot rodded with the complete guts from a 2013 Les Paul Standard. I really like the feel and tones that this beast generates. It does the bucker, P90, and assorted blends so well. I really love this guitar and wonder why I don't play it as much.

I just shake my head wondering why I must gravitate back to that damn Strat. I'm a sick bastard.


----------



## Judas68fr

I've playing the heck of my SG lately.


----------



## Milkman

This one today.

2013 R7


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Nice looking goldtop. I don't know if it's the angle but those strings look awfully close to the pickups. Do have it set for super-low action?


----------



## Spikezone

My 75 Les Paul Standard.
-Mikey


----------



## Milkman

Stratin2traynor said:


> Nice looking goldtop. I don't know if it's the angle but those strings look awfully close to the pickups. Do have it set for super-low action?


Thanks.

No it's not super low. It may just be that picture. I'll take a side shot.


----------



## davewrites

In the guitar stand today is...

Partscaster with a Classic Vibe neck, Wilki bridge and hand wound Alnico 3s from Buddha pickups.


----------



## Gearhead88

I am playing my newly acquired Gibson Songwriter deluxe 12 string. It just happens to be in double drop D tuning right now , wow !!! what a guitar , I just got it Friday , two days ago .:smile-new:


----------



## Alex

My CC Montrose Les Paul. Perfect neck carve for me and the pups are excellent. Even the small frets work on this guitar.


----------



## Bubb

I've actually been playing a bit lately,checking most of my guitars for their winter adjustment.

This one has been getting the most actual play time though.

Heritage 535


----------



## Tarbender

I've been playing my ES-335 a lot lately. It's super comfy sitting on the couch playing.


----------



## Lola

I am playing my 92 Gibson SG standard today. I haven't played it for two months and fell head over heels in love with it all over again! My baby has a cracked nut that has to be replaced though. The low E string is a bit buzzy!


----------



## davewrites

Today was my Partscaster:
-> body from olivewoodguitar.com
-> custom hand-wound pickups from Buddha
-> neck from a Squier Classic Vibe
-> everything else from eyguitarmusic.com


----------



## zontar

today I spent a fair bit of time with my Ibanez SR500F fretless bass--although last night I was playing my Mustang as well.


----------



## Lola

Bubb said:


> I've actually been playing a bit lately,checking most of my guitars for their winter adjustment.
> 
> This one has been getting the most actual play time though.
> 
> Heritage 535


 Just a beautiful picture! The way the light bounces of the guitar. The shadows create such interest! So artsy fartsy! lol


----------



## Bubb

Lola said:


> Just a beautiful picture! The way the light bounces of the guitar. The shadows create such interest! So artsy fartsy! lol


Thanks !
I dabble with the camera,as well as other stuff,especially when the old arthritis flares up.
I've got a bunch of different outlets.
Gotta keep the creative juices flowing.


----------



## sulphur

I pulled out the MIJ Epiphone Standard the other day...





This guitar got mothballed after I received the S1, I was using it for most practices and all gigs previously.
I realize why, this guitar kicks major heinie! Split coil on the bridge gives it more versatility.
The aftermarket Stan Hinesley pickups really complete this guitar.

Early 2000 Washburn X50...



I've done some work on this one, fret ends dressed, replaced pickups a couple of times.
There's a set of SD Pearly Gates in there now, split coil function on the tone knob.
It's a neck through and a very comfy neck at that.
Tuners may get swapped out yet, no rush.


----------



## v-verb




----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Just a beautiful picture! The way the light bounces of the guitar. The shadows create such interest!


I agree, that shot is stellar...certainly has the eye


----------



## Milkman

Today and since I received it Christmas Day I'm playing this MIM Standard Strat.

I may actually leave the 9's on this one. It seems exactly right. It may be the guitar, ot the V pick I'm trying, or maybe a combination, but somehow I feel a little faster.


----------



## allthumbs56

For the first time in a long time I left the Strat and LesPaul at home and took my Am Dlx Tele and SG to our Saturday gig.


----------



## b-nads

I traded my Larrivee d03fm to a guy I know locally a few days ago for a Taylor DN4. Even after re-stringing the Taylor, and in spite of my disappointment with the way the damage to my Larrivee was handled by their CS department (documented below in the acoustic section), the sound of the Taylor was simply missing something for my ear - the swap partner was kind and understanding enough to reverse the trade, so today I am happily strumming my cracked up Larrivee D03fm with a little more perspective, and a little less concern over the look and a lot more over the sound. ;-)


----------



## Kerry Brown

Spent yesterday at a local jam playing a recently acquired Epiphone Les Paul Junior P90 with a BD-2 Blues Driver my wife gave me for Christmas. It's hard to believe the sound from this combo even through the little Kustom amp that was at the jam.


----------



## zontar

I keep going back to my fretless bass--although I played a bit on my Ibanez AF95


----------



## DrumBob

None yet, it's too early in the morning.


----------



## Mooh

Gold Tone BG-250 5 string banjo. In a banjo mood this morning.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rick31797

*Really enjoying the Gretsch new jet,playing some Thorogood in open G*..*







*


----------



## Chito

Just got this Gold Tone Microbass yesterday. It's been fun so far.


----------



## Taylor

Nothing too high-brow or exotic, today. Just my partscaster. (9.4K Cool Rail pickup in the neck, 9.7K overwound single in the middle, 11.17K DiMarzio Virtual Solo in the bridge. Lefty bridge because I built an SRV #1 replica for my girlfriend's dad, and fell in love with that whammy orientation. Roller string trees and locking machine heads.)


----------



## qantor

In a Tele mood today... Liberatore Tele.


----------



## krall

2011 Gustavsson Jr in Pelham Blue:


----------



## Mooh

Okay, I put the banjo down.

Fender Telecaster Thinline (Mexican), very recent though I bought it used. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus

Maybe a couple...nice space to be in today ...it is cold as F*** out


----------



## ronmac

Having a lot of fun playing an old yard sale find, a 1950s Harmony H162. Paid $10 a few years ago and stowed it away for a rainy day project. I strung it up with a set of D'Addario EJ15 (10-47) and was floored by the sound. Unlike many of the cheaper guitars of the era, this one is all solid woods (spruce top, mahogany back and sides and alder neck) and ladder braced. My gas for a Martin 000-15 has disappeared!


----------



## zontar

Mostly my Mandobird...


----------



## bzrkrage

Took the CV 50's Tele for a spin last night at our rehearsal. with the Ibanez Thermion/Blackheart 412, I forgot how sweet she is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Simon Law S


----------



## Gearhead88

My J 45 , lovin it !!!!


----------



## gevans378

Music Man Axis Sport with P90s.


----------



## marcos

Going out tonite to play a charitable fundraiser and bringing the old girl with me ( not the wife)


----------



## Kirk Hiltz

Today I'm working on Rush tunes on a Gibson ES-333 (2004).

- - - Updated - - -

^^ Marcos, love that color on a strat.


----------



## Morkolo

La Patrie Hybrid


----------



## Tarbender

It was a Goldtop kinda day...


----------



## zontar

My fretless bass.


----------



## shoretyus

Buddy showed up on Friday with this











zontar said:


> My fretless bass.


----------



## sulphur

The Floral Tele...





The LP Special DC...


----------



## zontar

shoretyus said:


> Buddy showed up on Friday with this


Looks like fun.


----------



## davewrites

Epiphone Wilshire PRO










Spent most of my time in the middle position with the full bridge 'bucker and a coil-split neck.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Got this on a trade. I'm kinda liking the sound when plugged in. Put some very light strings on it. Plays almost like an electric yet sounds like an acoustic.


----------



## b-nads

Morkolo said:


> La Patrie Hybrid


Very cool guitar!

I got my Budz 542 and Firebird pickup installed in my 52 AVRI Hot Rod - WOW!


----------



## -=Sc0rch=-

this one....


----------



## Bubb

This one's is going to get some couch noodling tonight,at least till something hurts.

'88 Asat


----------



## dmc69

I recently traded my '94 ASAT, but it was the best playing tele I've ever played. I like dual humbucker, carved top guitars much more though. 

Today, I'm playing this:


----------



## shoretyus

well today I got to try this thing 

[video=youtube;IFfzsg1puqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFfzsg1puqc[/video]


----------



## Milkman

Kerry Brown said:


> Got this on a trade. I'm kinda liking the sound when plugged in. Put some very light strings on it. Plays almost like an electric yet sounds like an acoustic.


Did yours ever have a tryst with a mandolin?

I've been looking for this one's daddy.


----------



## Disbeat

I love those guitars! And the Crestwoods and Wilshires, would like to have a couple in my collection someday.



davewrites said:


> Epiphone Wilshire PRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent most of my time in the middle position with the full bridge 'bucker and a coil-split neck.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Milkman said:


> Did yours ever have a tryst with a mandolin?
> 
> I've been looking for this one's daddy.


Cool I've been thinking of trying a mandolin.


----------



## Morkolo

b-nads said:


> Very cool guitar!


Yeah it's a nice classical that doesn't get the attention it deserves.

As for this evening it's a 2010 Gibson Melody Maker.


----------



## Milkman

Kerry Brown said:


> Cool I've been thinking of trying a mandolin.


I love mandos. Missing in this photo is a nice Godin A8.









They're a lot of fun. The tuning forces you to play differently.


----------



## TA462

I've been playing this for about the last two weeks. 









It's an American Standard Tele that plays like it was made for me. I have a few Strats and Les Pauls but only one Tele.


----------



## cheezyridr

playin the strat more and more these days. the more i do, the less i am liking the lp. i may end up selling it


----------



## Dr.StringBender

That's funny cheez, I've sold my strat and vowed to never get another! 

Until I hear a song, and demand I have that Strat tone, buy one, and sell it again because I'd forgotten I cannot play them.

Keeping the spirit of the thread alive, I am just diggin the hell out of a Duesenburg Starplayer I picked up. Humbucker in the bridge, p-90 on the neck. Mmm, good.


----------



## King Loudness

Today was PRS day. I switched between my DGT for rehearsals, and my McCarty for practice here at the house.

W.


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Melody Maker again and my Dad's La Bury acoustic.


----------



## Milkman

I used this one for the first time at a rehearsal yesterday.

As a basic guitar it was stable and had good chunky sounds.

As a sampler / digital guitar, it was amazing.

The tuning magic (virtual capo) worked like a charm.


----------



## Guitar101

None. I was diagnosed with "Washer Woman's Syndrome" on my chording hand last week. I have to lay off playing guitar for a few weeks.


----------



## zontar

I've been playing my fretless bass & Mandobird lately--I think I need to go grab a 6 stringer tomorrow.
I was at a jam on Saturday and took a guitar along with my bass--but the other bass player invited wasn't able to make it--and we had three guitar layers--so I stayed on bass--it was till fun though.


----------



## DrumBob

The Candy Apple Red with Bigsby MIJ Tele Custom I bought last week.


----------



## Mooh

I'm starting with a simple Squier CV Telecaster. I never thought I'd admit this, but it's a great guitar. Later I'll be playing a mess of acoustic instruments from mandolin to piano.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

Now that I'm usng a Variax as my main guitar I can play a lot of guitars on any given day. This really changes my playing habits a lot.


----------



## bzrkrage

Milkman said:


> Now that I'm usng a Variax as my main guitar I can play a lot of guitars on any given day. This really changes my playing habits a lot.
> 
> View attachment 12115


Are they "that" good? I have heard great things, but never had a hands on. So it's sort of a Kempler for pickups or actual guitars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

Well, the sounds are very good. Are they accurate? I'm not inclined to bother doing a scientific study but they sound convincing enough to me. The acoustic models are amazing IMO.

I don't know much about Kemper but I think Line 6 modeled their sounds from recorded samples of actual instruments.

And the great thing is, it's simple to switch back and forth between models and just using the guitar as a conventional electric guitar.


----------



## fsone

I am using my Squire Strat and hopefully soon a new Godin session series guitar.


----------



## GTmaker

Both the guitar and the amp were used but relatively new to me...
This combo has turned out to be very special for what I play....some would say "inspiring" ...

G.


----------



## zontar

My AF95 and my Mandobird...
I know the Mandobird isn't a guitar, but I'm including it anyway...


----------



## avalancheMM

Godin xtSA that I got for Christmas!


Regards


----------



## GTmaker

My local L&M had 2 of these recently...one new and the other used ( basicaly half price for the used).
I played both and they where sooooooo tempting...then they got sold and the temptation went away.
Bottom line...I think thats a hell of a lot of guitar in one package.

G.




avalancheMM said:


> Godin xtSA that I got for Christmas!
> 
> 
> Regards


----------



## Steadfastly

avalancheMM said:


> Godin xtSA that I got for Christmas!
> 
> 
> Regards





GTmaker said:


> My local L&M had 2 of these recently...one new and the other used ( basicaly half price for the used).
> I played both and they where sooooooo tempting...then they got sold and the temptation went away.
> Bottom line...I think thats a hell of a lot of guitar in one package.
> 
> G.


That is a very nice guitar and as you say, a lot of guitar in one package. I would have had a hard time not grabbing the used one at half price.


----------



## Guest

If I were to buy a Godin, that's the model I would get.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> If I were to buy a Godin, that's the model I would get.


I liked it for all the design but especially the 13 pin connector/synth that make tonal possibilities endless. I think it has been upped now by the Fishman Triple Play. It is a built in feature on the Godin Session Custom Triple Play. It's wireless with what appears to be the same endless tonal possibilities.











Session Custom TriplePlay™[SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]This is a guitar with tonal versatility that's right at home playing a multitude of styles of music. From alternative-rock, blues to country, the Session Custom is packed full of features and is ready to take center stage. 

It features a Canadian basswood body, rock maple neck with maple or rosewood fingerboard and the Godin Tru-Loc Tremolo system which allows players to regulate their own trem arm placement into a personal Custom Comfort Zone. The Session Custom features a beefy Godin Humbucker in the neck and the sweet Godin 'Custom Cajun' single-coil pickup in the bridge for added vintage punch & bite. All of which are housed in a classic single cutaway body design and controlled via a 5-way switch, 1x volume and 1x tone knob. All this plus the infinite sonic possibilities of the integrated TriplePlay™ wireless guitar controller system! 

*Fishman TriplePlay™ Wireless Guitar Controller *
TriplePlay™ is the composing, performing and recording system that puts an unlimited palette of instruments and sounds at your fingertips – all with the freedom of wireless control and all directly built into the Godin Session Custom TriplePlay™ guitar. 
*More TriplePlay™ info at: www.fishman.com/tripleplay*

Godin Tru-Loc Trem system
Allows a player to regulate Tremolo Arm placement via a simple allen key adjustment, which locks the arm into a personal Custom Comfort Zone. Arm stays firm & true while offering smooth & full mobility within players Custom Comfort Zone.​ 









































































 Specs[SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]Rock Maple neck.
Rosewood or Maple Fingerboard
12" fingerboard radius
25 1/2" Scale
1 11/16" nut width.
Canadian Laurentian Basswood body. 
1 x Godin Humbucker, 1 x Godin 'Custom Cajun' single-coil pickup.
Controls: 5-way switch, 1 x Volume, 1 x Tone.
Integrated Fishman TriplePlay™ Wireless Guitar Controller & hexaphonic pickup, also includes Fishman Wireless USB receiver. 
Godin Tru-Loc Tremolo system. 
Colors: Lightburst HG or Black HG 


----------



## sulphur

I pulled out the Tokai Love Rock again today, what a great guitar!







It an '01 that I got off of Alain a few years ago.
It's in great shape, with non-gloss, rootbeer finish.
After market Motor City pickups, they rock. 8)

I've had this a little while now, got it in a trade here in the forum...









Parker Mojo flame, in a terribly crappy image that I can't straighten out, oh well, no loss. 

Terrific guitar, a touch heavier than I expected, but not heavy.
Pretty versitile setup, three way, split coil push/pull on the tone control.
The bottom of the three control knobs is the volume for the piezo, the second three way goes between the pickups,
up is just passive, middle is both and down is just the piezo. Fairly flat, but comfy neck, good size.


----------



## Bruiser74

R7 Goldtop


----------



## Mooh

Well, I had the Godin Progression out briefly, but mostly I played a Joshua House small body acoustic with a scallop cutaway and side sound port. 

Oh yeah, and I spent some time with a Kala KA-GTR tenor guitar that my wife just gave me. That thing is a ton of fun to play.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Slooky

avalancheMM said:


> Godin xtSA that I got for Christmas!
> 
> 
> Regards


Yep very nice guitar! I was going to buy one but I didn't like the neck. A little too chunky for me. Sure wish they would make one with the older necks like they used to make. I would buy one in a heartbeat. I have a Godin LGX3 but had to put a Gk-3 pickup on it.
Your next purchase should be a Boss Gp-10. Best multi-effects unit and you'll never have to buy another guitar. Strat, Les Paul, Classical. 12 string Rickenbacker, to name a few, plus drop tunings and whole lot more!


----------



## GUInessTARS

This one,


----------



## Guest

I'm out of 'likes' for the day.
Love that PRS(?) GUInessTARS.


----------



## zontar

Sticking with my hollowbody--but I also got to try out a Weissenborn style guitar today.
I've noticed more companies making them, and they seem to be getting a bit more affordable--that may be my next thing...


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> Sticking with my hollowbody--but I also got to try out a Weissenborn style guitar today.
> I've noticed more companies making them, and they seem to be getting a bit more affordable--that may be my next thing...


I've got a Gold Tone Weissenborn copy. I like it but the top is very light and has trouble handling much string tension, so I keep it tuned to open F (FCFCAC) with D'Addario Flattops (flat wound acoustic) strings. For open G, I wedge a home made capo/nut under the strings. I really like the body shape and general tone of the Weissenborn design, way better than simply setting up the old Harmony Sovereign for lap style, it's well balanced in tone and sitting on the lap. I still use my home made electric lap steel, especially with the cover band, but the Weissenborn copy has more je ne sais quoi. 

There are other builders of the style, but the Gold Tone was the easiest to find and afford for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur

Is there not more tension in a flatwound string?


----------



## ed2000

1996, refinished Squier Protone Strat with US pickups. Rivals my Gretsch Tenn Rose in the tone department. Best $200 I ever spent. It's time to change 10 year old strings and clean it up, maybe.







[/URL][/IMG]
Kept the Protone coil covers when I changed to US pickups but the pole piece holes did not line up. Three way switch controls bridge and neck pup and the middle tone knob controls volume of middle pup. This gives more tonal options.


----------



## GTmaker

ed2000 said:


> 1996, refinished Squier Protone Strat with US pickups. Rivals my Gretsch Tenn Rose in the tone department. Best $200 I ever spent. It's time to change 10 year old strings and clean it up, maybe.
> 
> Kept the Protone coil covers when I changed to US pickups but the pole piece holes did not line up. Three way switch controls bridge and neck pup and the middle tone knob controls volume of middle pup. This gives more tonal options.


Was this wireing stock with the guitar?
Either way..... I like everything about that wireing system...
something to keep in mind for future projects.

G.


----------



## Ti-Ron

sulphur said:


> I've had this a little while now, got it in a trade here in the forum...
> 
> View attachment 12631
> 
> 
> Parker Mojo flame, in a terribly crappy image that I can't straighten out, oh well, no loss.
> 
> Terrific guitar, a touch heavier than I expected, but not heavy.
> Pretty versitile setup, three way, split coil push/pull on the tone control.
> The bottom of the three control knobs is the volume for the piezo, the second three way goes between the pickups,
> up is just passive, middle is both and down is just the piezo. Fairly flat, but comfy neck, good size.


I had a lower end model, a P44, really liked it. Traded it for something else, sadly.
Would like to try the real deal. Those Parker are really comfy!!
Nice exemple you have there!


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> I've got a Gold Tone Weissenborn copy. I like it but the top is very light and has trouble handling much string tension, so I keep it tuned to open F (FCFCAC) with D'Addario Flattops (flat wound acoustic) strings. For open G, I wedge a home made capo/nut under the strings. I really like the body shape and general tone of the Weissenborn design, way better than simply setting up the old Harmony Sovereign for lap style, it's well balanced in tone and sitting on the lap. I still use my home made electric lap steel, especially with the cover band, but the Weissenborn copy has more je ne sais quoi.
> 
> There are other builders of the style, but the Gold Tone was the easiest to find and afford for me.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


What sort of slide/steel do you use?
I've seen a wide variety of them out there--and also tired it just with the slide I use for regular slide guitar.

In any case if I do go this route, unless I come into an unexpected extra amount of cash, or come across a great deal, it will probably be 2016 before I get one.
And I'm still learning the mandolin--& that's been about a month & a half so far--so that's what I've been playing the most lately--that & my fretless bass--with some guitar in there as that is still my first love musically.
Mostly my AF95 with a wound G.


----------



## Bruiser74

Yamaha RGZ612A circa 1990-ish.


----------



## Milkman

Back to this one today (2014 MIM Standard Strat).

I strung it with 10s, put five springs on the trem and tightened the claw since I took this picture.

I know, I'm a hack. I just frigging give up trying to keep a standard Fender whammy in tune in floating mode.


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> What sort of slide/steel do you use?
> I've seen a wide variety of them out there--and also tired it just with the slide I use for regular slide guitar.
> 
> In any case if I do go this route, unless I come into an unexpected extra amount of cash, or come across a great deal, it will probably be 2016 before I get one.
> And I'm still learning the mandolin--& that's been about a month & a half so far--so that's what I've been playing the most lately--that & my fretless bass--with some guitar in there as that is still my first love musically.
> Mostly my AF95 with a wound G.


Shubb SP-1 or SP-2 steel, I forget which but it has a semi-bullet point. My favourite for years.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GUInessTARS

Thanks Laristotle, it's a '99 PRS custom 22 soapbar. 
Sort of a big fat strat.
Mahogany body, maple cap, set maple neck and finger board.
Wired so the middle position of the five way switch is neck and bridge pickup.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Steadfastly

Gearhead88 said:


>


First time I've seen this. What is it?


----------



## sulphur

That's a Fender resonator Stead.


----------



## Adcandour

The new J5. I'm trying to tame this beast. I feel like steve vai losing to ralph machio with a flat bend in crossroads (except I'm not steve vai, haha).

[video=youtube;NkWdJldbGh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkWdJldbGh4[/video]


----------



## shoretyus

Those are great little folding chairs 


adcandour said:


> The new J5. I'm trying to tame this beast. I feel like steve vai losing to ralph machio with a flat bend in crossroads (except I'm not steve vai, haha).


----------



## Adcandour

shoretyus said:


> Those are great little folding chairs


They are awesome for playing guitar. I'd be sitting on it, if I didn't need it for the mic. I should have bought more.


----------



## avalancheMM

Slooky said:


> Yep very nice guitar! I was going to buy one but I didn't like the neck. A little too chunky for me. Sure wish they would make one with the older necks like they used to make. I would buy one in a heartbeat. I have a Godin LGX3 but had to put a Gk-3 pickup on it.
> Your next purchase should be a Boss Gp-10. Best multi-effects unit and you'll never have to buy another guitar. Strat, Les Paul, Classical. 12 string Rickenbacker, to name a few, plus drop tunings and whole lot more!


 Actually bought a GR55 with the GK3 pickup, hated the way it looked on my Tele, promptly ordered a Fender Strat by Roland with the 13 pin output, and I love it! The Godin was purchased for the 13 pin, the electric out, and the crazy good Acoustic out. Having multiple cords hanging out of it is kind of crappy, but the audio results are nothing short of spectacular, IMO. I love running the electric out to my Mesa, and the acoustic out to the PA, or my Fender Acoustisonic. Lots of fun!!

Regards


----------



## zontar




----------



## Adcandour

zontar said:


>


Is that a mini firebird or are my eyes already tired?


----------



## zontar

adcandour said:


> Is that a mini firebird or are my eyes already tired?


Sort of--it's an Epi Mandobird--a solidbody mandolin shaped like a Firebird.


----------



## Adcandour

zontar said:


> Sort of--it's an Epi Mandobird--a solidbody mandolin shaped like a Firebird.


Ok, I was about to lose my shit. If it's for my son, my wife will let me buy anything. I'd be out the door looking for an entire line of mini-guitars right now.


----------



## Hamish

Earl Slick SL52- I just can't get enough of this guitar.


----------



## ed2000

Hamish said:


> Earl Slick SL52- I just can't get enough of this guitar.


Pictures please or it doesn't exist.:useless:


----------



## Lola

ed2000 said:


> Pictures please or it doesn't exist.:useless:


A picture please!


----------



## zontar

adcandour said:


> If it's for my son, my wife will let me buy anything. I'd be out the door looking for an entire line of mini-guitars right now.


Well if you ever want n electric mandolin--that's one way to do it.
Although they don't make the Mandobirds anymore, so you'd have to find one used--although Eastwood makes a Tele shaped one and Fender has a solidbody one as well. There are some other brands out there as well.


----------



## Gearhead88

Steadfastly said:


> First time I've seen this. What is it?


It's a Fender FR 48 , production ended a few years ago . These have been replaced by the FR 55 I believe , a dolled up version of the FR 48 . It has a Hawaiian scene etched into the metal before it gets dipped in the plating tank , sort of a volcano exploding background and in the foreground , a dude with a fedora hat in a canoe paddling frantically to get away , very dramatic . I think they are 7 or 8 hundred and not all that common , I have only seen one in a store. The FR 48 I have is a Kijiji find from about three weeks ago , way too cheap to pass up , I was on it right away when it popped up for sale . It sounds great and should get even better when I get around to changing the strings to what I use on all my resonators . The construction , materials used and dimensions are almost identical to the two Dean resonators I have , the difference is the shape of the headstock and the two "F" holes . These are made in Korea , the Dean Guitars are made in ??? , I bought both of those used as well


----------



## Chito

Here's my rig today during rehearsal. I'm having a great time with the new keyboard player. I played the es-336 into the DRRI.


----------



## Bubb

Played these for a bit tonight,trying to decide whether to sell or not .


----------



## Adcandour

Still making love to the J5. I can't wiat to get a better amp in here. My amp simply cannot pick up all the subtleties.


----------



## qantor

Bubb said:


> Played these for a bit tonight,trying to decide whether to sell or not .


If these were mine... wouldn't sale for sure.


----------



## Steadfastly

Bubb said:


> Played these for a bit tonight,trying to decide whether to sell or not .


Is that a Montreal?


----------



## Bubb

Flat Five,only made a for couple of years .
mine is the reg FlatFive,there was also the X model with LR Baggs acoustic pickup/saddles.

I would like to play a Montreal,but probably not worth it now .


----------



## Louis

Love my Shrek !!

It sounds Awesome !!!


----------



## Lola

I wish it were this! I want another Parker! I am drooling over this! I want this Maxx Fly so badly! I am going to get a second job so I can buy this one!


----------



## ed2000

Bubb said:


> P


My DIY trans green may have found it's rich cousin


----------



## Bubb

^ G&L calls it Clear Forest Green (over swamp ash on my guitar)


----------



## pattste

@Bubb Beautiful guitars (and photography skills)...

I've been playing my Gibson ES-335 Dot this week. It was my number one from 2006 to 2012 but now has slipped to 3rd place as I've acquired even more amazing guitars. It's still a great guitar though.


----------



## Steadfastly

I played this one today at a local shop. I was very, very impressed. It's a Martin D12X1AE.


----------



## knight_yyz

My "partscaster". 1957 Reissue, All genuine Fender parts except for the vintage Callaham tremolo and the Lindy Fralin Vintage hot pups. It plays really well but I haven't set up the action or intonation properly yet. Just having fun with the vintage sound.
Sporting mint green pickguard and vintage white pup covers and knobs and it even has the vintage tuners (which are a pain in the arse by the way. LOL )


----------



## ed2000

knight_yyz said:


> Nice!
> I'm quoting this just because I like to see the guitar again.


----------



## Milkman

I'm playing this today.


----------



## ed2000

Milkman:
I admit I know little about mandolins except that they can shred cabbage.
I assumed it's more of an accompaniment instrument.


----------



## shoretyus

not a geetar day.... got a bone ta pick ....


----------



## Louis

Milkman said:


> This one today.
> 
> 2013 R7
> 
> View attachment 11174


Those 2013 R7 really kick ass !!


----------



## Milkman

ed2000 said:


> Milkman:
> I admit I know little about mandolins except that they can shred cabbage.
> I assumed it's more of an accompaniment instrument.



I suppose it's an accompanyment instrument in the same sense that a guitar or a piano is.

No, it's a pretty comprehensive little orchestra.

One way to look at it, is that most violin or fiddle music can be played on a mandolin (same tuning).

Go on youtube and look up some mandolin stuff. You might be surprised.

- - - Updated - - -



Louis said:


> Those 2013 R7 really kick ass !!


Yes, this guitar has been a very positive experience so far. I really don't take it out, but keep it tuned and ready to rock


----------



## Beatlescott

I just found an Epiphone Les Paul Standard in its case in a garbage heap with a broken headstock. Got it fixed at local shop and cant wait to play it. What amp do you recommend? Im looking at a new Line 6 15 watt.


----------



## bluzfish

Beatlescott said:


> I just found an Epiphone Les Paul Standard in its case in a garbage heap with a broken headstock. Got it fixed at local shop and cant wait to play it. What amp do you recommend? Im looking at a new Line 6 15 watt.


Nice score! Welcome to the GC forum, by the way. You should start a new thread to introduce yourself.

My #1 Gibson ES330 has a repaired headstock and plays as good as new. Not unusual with the Gibson headstock design. As for amplifier choice, I'd suggest doing a little research and playing through as many different amps as you can. If you don't have enough confidence to play in front of others, perhaps you have a friend that can play through a few for you while you listen?

Anyway, enjoy your new guitar and ask any questions you like here. We are generally a pretty friendly bunch. We're (mostly) Canadians, eh?


----------



## Beatlescott

Very nice! What is your amp for it? What kind of music you like?


----------



## Scotty

Steadfastly said:


> I played this one today at a local shop. I was very, very impressed. It's a Martin D12X1AE.



I didn't know anyone played 12 strings anymore....what a bioch to tune. Always broke the high g string. Now it collects dust and cant give it away (yeah...not a Martin)


----------



## zontar

My fretless bass and a half scale Samick Malibu--(Not mine)


----------



## 18Rocks

Just got this one recently and can hardly put it down.
My new 2014 Studio.


----------



## bluzfish

18Rocks said:


> Just got this one recently and can hardly put it down.
> My new 2014 Studio.


You know, the more I look at your new Studio, the more I like the colours. I'm imagining it on stage and I think it has a really cool vibe to it. Perfect that it is also a nice player - you choosed goodly IMO :applouse: .


----------



## 18Rocks

bluzfish said:


> You know, the more I look at your new Studio, the more I like the colours. I'm imagining it on stage and I think it has a really cool vibe to it. Perfect that it is also a nice player - you choosed goodly IMO :applouse: .


Thanks man!


----------



## Lola

Nice! Very nice!


----------



## ed2000

18Rocks said:


> Just got this one recently and can hardly put it down.
> My new 2014 Studio.


Here's an idea. One benefit of becoming a paying member of GC is that you can make that guitar *your avatar* and, every time you post, taa daa, there is my baby. It's up to you - no pressure from this friendly place.

It took me a few years to realize I have gotten such rich information on this site and that I should contribute a bit of $.


----------



## 18Rocks

ed2000 said:


> Here's an idea. One benefit of becoming a paying member of GC is that you can make that guitar *your avatar* and, every time you post, taa daa, there is my baby. It's up to you - no pressure from this friendly place.
> 
> It took me a few years to realize I have gotten such rich information on this site and that I should contribute a bit of $.


I am a supporting member. I just don't have the gold membership that let's you add the avatar.


----------



## ed2000

18Rocks said:


> I am a supporting member. I just don't have the gold membership that let's you add the avatar.


Sorry, didn't realize..I'll shutup now.
...see below...\/


----------



## Guest

Meet Gretchen. '92 Epi Emperor II (pre-Joe Pass) with a Gretsch White Falcon 
tailpiece. All hardware and electronics (wire harness by Greco) have been swapped 
out over the years. Last piece will be a bone or tusq nut. Going through a Traynor 
QuarterHorse (mounted on a custom pegboard strapped down with zip-ties designed 
by GTmaker) and 30w Weber Classic loaded cab.


----------



## GTmaker

laristotle said:


> Meet Gretchen. '92 Epi Emperor II (pre-Joe Pass) with a Gretsch White Falcon
> tailpiece. All hardware and electronics (wire harness by Greco) have been swapped
> out over the years. Last piece will be a bone or tusq nut. Going through a Traynor
> QuarterHorse (mounted on a custom pegboard strapped down with zip-ties designed
> by GTmaker) and 30w Weber Classic loaded cab.


I think I'll sneek by your place tonight and steal those control knobs off your Epi...they look great.

G.


----------



## Guest

go buy yer own!
I already gave you the link.


----------



## shoretyus

No TV jone's Larry ?


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of alumitones or split rails.
I picked up the 490R, 498T for $80/pair.


----------



## GTmaker

laristotle said:


> go buy yer own!
> I already gave you the link.


thanks for the link Larry...
unfortunately, there are so many dammed options, I cant decide what will look best for my guitar.
I think its time to get the wife involved on picking the colour...

G.


----------



## Lola

GTmaker said:


> thanks for the link Larry...
> unfortunately, there are so many dammed options, I cant decide what will look best for my guitar.
> I think its time to get the wife involved on picking the colour...
> 
> G.


ROTFLMAO! Now you want the wife to get involved!


----------



## shoretyus

Question yourself... Does she know about _this_ one?


Lola said:


> ROTFLMAO! Now you want the wife to get involved!


----------



## Louis

Every time theres a wife involved, your in trouble !!!


----------



## zontar

Today I played my fretless bass again & came up with a cool riff.
I played my Mandobird next--and tried a few different things-and learned some new stuff.
I also came up with a mando idea that could go with the bass riff.
Then I played my les Paul--and also came up with a riff idea to match the bass riff.

Now I just need to work on the bass riff a bit more and get a general order down and try recording it to work on the parts.
(I did earlier decide Iw as going to write & record a song for each one of my instruments--so far I haven't recorded anything, but I have some ideas.


----------



## High/Deaf

GTmaker said:


> thanks for the link Larry...
> unfortunately, there are so many dammed options, I cant decide what will look best for my guitar.
> I think its time to get the wife involved on picking the colour...
> 
> G.


Absolutely. 

Ask a guy about his new guitar (car, food processor, whatever..) and he'll tell you model number, fret material, value of pots, type of caps, pretty much to the smallest detail.
As a girl? Yep, you guessed it. "Its a black one".

I always consult my gf on difficult color decisions. And the not so difficult. I'm not color blind but I don't have that "this doesn't go with that" gene. Does that make me a metrosexual? Nah, just makes me look metrosexual.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Ask a guy about his new guitar (car, food processor, whatever..) and he'll tell you model number, fret material, value of pots, type of caps, pretty much to the smallest detail.
> As a girl? Yep, you guessed it. "Its a black one".
> .


e 

Hey there! Not true in my case. I know a lot about my guitars and not just that there black or Heritage cherry red.

No stereotyping allowed! lol

And.................when the sperm and egg was fertilized and you were created it was decided that you should not inherit the "this doesn't go with that" gene!


----------



## zontar

More bass stuff today.


----------



## grooveyard

Tonight I've really been enjoying playing a Les Paul. Weirdly, I ended up playing a Strat for the last couple of years. Always played Gibson up 'til then. A really nice Strat had come along and I fell in love with the whammy bar right away! Anyway, brought out the lonely Les Paul tonite, finally got those pick up heights set for optimum! Now I remember why I love that Les Paul so much…
All the best,
Jim


----------



## zontar

I've come up with a cool riff on my fretless and I'm having a great time playing it.
It just may turn into a song...


----------



## Harvester1199

this one. Been playing a lot of maiden today for some reason


----------



## GUInessTARS

Hey Harvester, nice knobs.

- - - Updated - - -

Playing this today,
badly,


----------



## Guest

When I traded my Hiwatt, I was hankering for a Bongo Bass the other
guy had. He talked me into taking his Rivera Fandango instead.
Still, it would have been nice to have that Bongo.


----------



## Tarbender

Went back to the Tele, usually do...


----------



## Milkman

I just don't seem to reach for a Les Paul often, but today I tuned this up.

Wow. Great sounding pickups.

Bad assed chunky neck.


----------



## sambonee

At the cottage for March break and I've had two matsumoku beauties to choose from. Quite different necks and both a joy to play. 

The degas has motor city pickups that are really superb and the greco has the original pickups which have really surprised me. 
























































Here's the greco with garageband and all its stuff. 15 min of production. Venom v pick. 

https://soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/iphone-variety-garageband


----------



## Milkman

If the quality of the Greco I own is any indication, it won't be the last one I buy.

Amazing guitars at any price IMO.


----------



## Robert1950

Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster. I have Fender Champ X2 combo, but I rented a Traynor Darkhorse 15H. I run both thru a Saxon closed back 10" cab with a Rajin' Cajun. I didn't play the strat the first two weeks I had Traynor. The 2xHB semis I use sound better thru the Traynor, both 2 and 15 watt settings than with the X2. . The Strat sounded a lot better thru the Traynor. It especially likes the 12AU7 channel - great for apartment use. 

I'm retiring in two months and moving out west in July to take on a new job of spoiling my grand daughter rotten. Out there, I'll sell the X2 and get a darkhorse.


----------



## sambonee

Milkman said:


> If the quality of the Greco I own is any indication, it won't be the last one I buy.
> 
> Amazing guitars at any price IMO.



Congrats on 10k posts. I don't know how you all do it. 

Amazing these Grecos are. Ever since I've seen your zemaitis I have been searching.


----------



## Maverick

Out of all the axes I have , my Epi LP Jr . Just plain fun to play .


----------



## zontar

The Grecos that have the same appearance as older Ibanezes are all made at the same factory--Grecos often have some differences with the Ibanez counterparts (Especially pickups, but possibly others as well--and they are all good guitars--earlier or later ones may not be as good--but from mid 70's -80's would be a good time frame--although they still had good stuff after that as well.

At least the ones I've seen.


----------



## Milkman

Everytime I pick up my Greco, I feel obliged to compare it to the more expensive guitars I own. It compares VERY favourably to those.

Mine is a more recent model. I'd have to check to determine the date of productionn but I'd guess it's after 2000.


----------



## sulphur

What Greco do you have Mike?

*I just realized that it's the Zematis that you're refering to, correct?


----------



## Lola

My Parker of course! I learned some new blues licks last night. Of course I thought my SG might do the trick but no way(It just sucked). Back to the Parker!


----------



## Robert1950

Actually yesterday. The Ibanez AM93 - semi-hollow. I experimented with the Traynor Darkhorse. Used the 6V6 channel with gain at 10:00, Treble at 1:00, Bassed dimed, Master at 11:30, pure voicing. Really nice full humbucker clean. Even better with EQ pedal skewed to the lower mids. Really dig in and a bit of dirt just starts to show itself. If it was a touch loud, the guy upstairs won't mind. He has a guitar and a set of drums.


----------



## sulphur

I realized that I haven't had a G&L out in a while...

















Early '90s Legacy Special.
It's a four bolt, but it's pre-injection molded case.
I was with a buddy that picked up one of these new in '94 and his had the G&L IM case, so it predated that one.

Nice guitar in great shape, a bit on the heavy side, LP weight.
Nice and quiet with the double blade pickups.


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> What Greco do you have Mike?
> 
> *I just realized that it's the Zematis that you're refering to, correct?


Yes that's right.

It's funny. When I first got it, I was more incined to call it a Zemaitis.

Now, it's a Greco.


----------



## Adcandour

Both of these guys:


----------



## Kerry Brown

Having fun with an $80 Craigs List find. It's a single humbucker Squier Stratocaster MIJ in 1987. It has a 24.75" scale neck that feels like a toothpick. It screams with a bit of gain. Sounds just like Mike Bloomfield on the Super Session album. It a solid chunk of wood only routed for the one bridge humbucker. Doesn't sound like a strat at all and with the short scale plays more like a very skinny neck Gibson.


----------



## BEACHBUM

These are the 3 that I'm playing daily right now.


----------



## -=Sc0rch=-

Think I'll plug into this today....


----------



## Robert1950

Yesterday,.... Returned Traynor Darkhorse I rented. Played both thru Champ X2 and 1x10 Saxon cab with Rajin' Cajun. Surprised how good the Ibanez AM93 sounded after tweaking the settings on the X2. Better with EQ pedal skewed towards lower mid. The Strat did not sound as good with X2 and I had to tweak the EQ pedal from the upper mids to lows to get a better sound. OD with a TS9 and/or EHX East River Drive sounded not bad.


----------



## Steadfastly

BEACHBUM said:


> These are the 3 that I'm playing daily right now.


Those are three fine ones.

- - - Updated - - -



-=Sc0rch=- said:


> Think I'll plug into this today....


Which one is the signal, brake, and backup light?:smile-new:


----------



## TA462

I just put down my Wine Red Les Paul Studio. I haven't been showing it much love lately so I took her out of the case and it will be on a stand for a month or so ready to be played at a moments notice.


----------



## Lola

Why of course, my Aire guitar! :smiley-faces-75:

Just kidding! I did a double shift and am just getting through the door. 16 hours of work just sucks but hey it's $$$$


----------



## buzzy

____________


----------



## sulphur

I pulled out the EBMM Silo Special...



I'm looking at getting a mint/black/mint guard made for this through Chandler Pickguard Heaven.


----------



## Adcandour

sulphur said:


> I pulled out the EBMM Silo Special...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at getting a mint/black/mint guard made for this through Chandler Pickguard Heaven.


What a stellar guitar...

I'm going through some serious ebmm withdrawal. My 'Les Parts' definitely has the feel, but not the tone. That silo is a tone monster.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Is that a "Sterling" by Music Man?


----------



## sulphur

adcandour said:


> What a stellar guitar...
> 
> I'm going through some serious ebmm withdrawal. My 'Les Parts' definitely has the feel, but not the tone. That silo is a tone monster.


All the EBMM guitars that I've owned have been stellar builds, that always impressed me.
This guitar is a very versitile instrument, I especially like 1/3/5 positions.
The HB really kills in this guitar.

I'll always keep my P90 AL.



Stratin2traynor said:


> Is that a "Sterling" by Music Man?


No, US model, made in San Luis Obispo, California.


----------



## zontar

Still mostly my Fretless bass & Mandobird.
But I have been playing my Mustang as well.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Today it's this one.

ES 137 Custom


----------



## silvertonebetty

Dot on shaft es5 threw an crappy Jordan 10 amp

proud boogie owner


----------



## shoretyus

I waNNA touch it 


BEACHBUM said:


> Today it's this one.
> 
> ES 137 Custom


----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> Dot on shaft es5 threw an crappy Jordan 10 amp
> 
> proud boogie owner


a friend of mine has a DOT (dot on shaft) and a carparelli (successor of DOT) arco.
both guitars are nice to play. I'd change the electronics on them though.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> a friend of mine has a DOT (dot on shaft) and a carparelli (successor of DOT) arco.
> both guitars are nice to play. I'd change the electronics on them though.


I just love the p90s in this thing

proud boogie owner


----------



## cheezyridr

yesterday i played all 3 just in case...


----------



## zontar

My Fretless, my Mandobird and my Mustang again...


----------



## Adcandour

This POS and i couldn't be an unhappier.


----------



## big frank

My Les Paul Special with mini trapezoids again. No Reply, Nowhere man and Help.


----------



## ed2000

big frank said:


> ..... No Reply, Nowhere man and Help.


I now realize they are song titles but at first I thought you were referring to Adcandour!


----------



## big frank

That's too funny.


----------



## Milkman

I restrung this one on Friday.

It's a surprisingly nice playing guitar.

American Masters V

I believe this is MIK


----------



## Louis

This one is much nicer than the reverse V they now make
which I think are horrendous!


----------



## zontar

Been sticking mostly with my fretless bass--especially today.


----------



## loudtubeamps

After a very lengthy "getting over the new guitar" phase, I was able to thin down herd and stop looking for the next latest and greatest.
A Godin RG 3 is the only electric I own now (for several years), it does eveything I ask of it and then some.
Granted, I have performed some minor mods to "make it my own", but the overall design and stability of this instrument is exceptional.


----------



## Budda

Restringing both, but the Gibson usually gets the play time. She still needs new pickups (pearly gates in the bridge, JB going in, needs a '59 neck).

Opening for Such Gold (rochester NY) at Sneaky Dees tonight.


----------



## fsone

Today I play my Squire Strat, hopefully soon will also be playing Godin Session Strat.


----------



## zontar

Today I have payed other people's guitars & basses.
(I stopped off at a music store earlier today)
Some cool stuff--just fuelling GAS, I guess--but there is something about doing homework for future purchases--most likely an acoustic something or other...


----------



## sulphur

I pulled out the Orville Vee...



...and the Candian Breed DC...


----------



## BMW-KTM

This one


----------



## Tarbender

Here is a guitar that play a lot more than my LP Standard. It's heavily modded but you can't tell from this photo....


----------



## greco

Tarbender said:


> Here is a guitar that play a lot more than my LP Standard. It's heavily modded but you can't tell from this photo....


Beautiful guitar! 

I'll bet Betty and Wilma sing well together.... or apart.

What make and model is the guitar?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Tarbender

It started off life as a "Vintage" brand Peter Green knock-off a-la Lemon Drop. It now has totally new electronics, Lollar Imperials, and few secret ingredients and spices!


----------



## sulphur

So was there a veneer on top that you removed?


----------



## Mooh

Spent a few hours again last night at a reconstituted cover band practice with my Mexican Fender Telecaster Thinline with humbuckers. These humbuckers aren't as nice as original wide range pickups but they're acceptable. I like the neck pickup better than the bridge pickup. (Yes, I'm looking for pickup replacements.) Bought this from The Kingston Guitar Shop, an awesome shop that always has stuff I like. 

During the day yesterday I played an S&P Woodland Pro Folk Mahogany acoustic guitar, and a Kala tenor ukulele.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender

- - - Updated - - -



sulphur said:


> So was there a veneer on top that you removed?


The top came off surprisingly easy. It took about 15minutes with some 90 grit sandpaper and it wasn't a real tiger strip, just a photoshop print.


----------



## Budda

So no maple on that? I just put silver top hats on my lp studio, still waiting on my Duncan's to get in from the US.


----------



## zontar

Nothing yet--but after an appointment in about an hour, I'll be playing--probably my fretless bass, Mandobird & an electric...


----------



## Jimi D

The one on the right... Bought it Saturday. Cleaned it, restrung it and set it up on Sunday morning... played it through my TA-15 all Sunday afternoon and evening (sorry honey, I couldn't get to the vacuuming, I had to adjust the pickups!)


----------



## Guest

ah man! a pair of mira's! beautiful!
I'll have one, someday.


----------



## Lola

Hey Jimi D I love the Mesa Boogie!


----------



## dcole

Are these older models?




Jimi D said:


> The one on the right... Bought it Saturday. Cleaned it, restrung it and set it up on Sunday morning... played it through my TA-15 all Sunday afternoon and evening (sorry honey, I couldn't get to the vacuuming, I had to adjust the pickups!)


----------



## zontar

Played my Les Paul, while watching hockey--then keep playing it after the game was over.

A combination of noodling and working on some song ideas.


----------



## Tone Chaser

For the last week, I have had the Fender Aerodyne Telecaster out quite a bit. I think that I finally have the pickups set to where they shine, shine, shine. I spent time with the Dr. Z Maz18R with the Kingsley Jester; then went slummin' and strummin' with the old Blues JR Relic. Then went some rounds on the YGM3, set on tremolo. There are many surprises coming out of the Aerodyne that I did not expect.


----------



## Jimi D

Lola said:


> Hey Jimi D I love the Mesa Boogie!


Thx... That's my Mark V my wife bought me for Christmas the year they were released... I sold my Mark IIC+ head years ago to help get up the down payment for our house... I wasn't playing out at the time, and didn't need an amp that powerful, but I always missed it. When I mentioned (somewhat whistfully) that Mesa were releasing a Mark V with a II C+ mode while surfing the net one Sunday, she conspired with the guys at Steve's to get me one for Christmas...



dcole said:


> Are these older models?


Yep, the Mira standard is 2008, the 25th is 2010... they weigh 6lb.2oz and 5lb.15oz. respectively... Beautiful guitars...


----------



## dcole

None. :frown-new:


----------



## Guest

Sunday, I took my Ibby AS120 to an audition (one on one jam really. I'm in).
This morning, I pulled out my Reverend Warhawk to learn some tunes
in front of the computer (it's thinner/lighter to deal with).


----------



## b-nads

I'm playing my avri 52 Hit Rod and wondering if I should take the firebird out of the neck and go to a normal Tele neck.


----------



## hollowbody

1981 Tokai Love Rock LS100 for me!


----------



## Louis

laristotle said:


> Sunday, I took my Ibby AS120 to an audition (one on one jam really. I'm in).
> This morning, I pulled out my Reverend Warhawk to learn some tunes
> in front of the computer (it's thinner/lighter to deal with).


The Sunburst on this one is a beauty !


----------



## Guitar101

dcole said:


> None. :frown-new:


It's good that you can joke about your accident. When I couldn't play my guitar back a few months ago do to a tendon problem in my chording hand. I was surprised how much I wanted to play my guitar because I couldn't play my guitar. It will take a little while but time heals all things and you'll be back playing again before you know it.


----------



## cheezyridr

well i'm gonna play my strat today. cause it's the last time before i complete it tomorrow night. my bridge finally came. if i had my scale ruler home i would do it tonight but i'll get r done tomorrow night. i'm so psyched that it's gonna finally be complete. i'm gonna play this first

https://youtu.be/JInAxnjBfGk


----------



## Guest

ah, sweet molly. this is still my all time fav.

[video=youtube;0wxAMa3Prhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wxAMa3Prhk[/video]


----------



## zontar

Play off hockey & playing guitar---I like it
This time it was my Mustang...


----------



## Milkman

Today and for the past couple of weeks I've been playing this little guy a lot.

It's not actually a guitar.

It's a new adaptation of an old instrument called a mountain dulcimer. The "adaptation" part is that this is played in normal guitar position, whereas the dulcimer is player across one's lap, overhand.

The tuning is D A DD and it's fretted so as to create a diatonic scale. There are no wrong notes.

What impresses me, other than the sheer fun of playing it, is the fact that it was made in Canada, using good quality materials (maple, mahogany), and sold for $130. CAD.

That's an impressive feat. There's obviously a lot of automation in the manufacturing process, because the jointery and build quality is absolutely fantastic.It even has a Schaller strapknob.

I call this a home run for Godin.

Seagull Merlin


----------



## zontar

^^^^I've tried those out--and they've been really tempting.
As they aren't that expensive I may just get one some day.

They are a lot of fun.


----------



## Milkman

Best $130 I ever spent in terms of fun per buck.

I mean it. It's a noodlers dream, so easy to come up with cool melodies with drone pedal points.

And it's surprisingly punchy and resonant, really a cool little instrument.


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Best $130 I ever spent in terms of fun per buck.
> 
> I mean it. It's a noodlers dream, so easy to come up with cool melodies with drone pedal points.
> 
> And it's surprisingly punchy and resonant, really a cool little instrument.


There was one when I bought my Mandobird--and I did think about it--but the Mandobird didn't cost much more & it's discontinued--but it's on my list.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> There was one when I bought my Mandobird--and I did think about it--but the Mandobird didn't cost much more & it's discontinued--but it's on my list.


I understand man. I have a bit of a mandolin jones going on.

I've seen some very cool Eastwood E-mandos and Mandolas recently. There are a few interesting tunings and string combinations available now that I don't recall seeing before.

Pricing is sub $1000.

I may pick something up at some point, maybe fall.

Love the mando bird. I went with the Fender MandoStrat only because I needed a four string for a particular song.

I had to practically rebuild it to make it stage worthy and it could still use a pickup change, but it plays nice now and responds well to a good thrashing.

So many Mandolins, so little time.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Took the Partsocaster out for a rip today


----------



## sulphur

BMW-KTM said:


> Took the Partsocaster out for a rip today


That's a pretty funky pickguard, where did you source that from?
Nice guitar, btw.


----------



## BMW-KTM

From Warmoth.

Use the link provided below and choose Anaconda from the colour selector. Bottom row, second to last.

Warmoth


----------



## neilli

These two got the play-time today - 1960 MVP relic (Maken Music) and my 2001 GMW..


----------



## zontar

I actually played my EB3 copy --the poor bass has barely been touched since I got my fretless--the frets feel odd now on bass, but I decided to take it for a spin.

But I played my SR500F (Fretless as well)
and some of the Mandobird, and also still checking out the Washburn Maverick series guitar.


----------



## Adcandour

I went for a hike with my son and decided to bring my Taylor GS Mini. Strapped it on and went. It was fun as hell. Neighbour saw me given 'er. 

That guitar never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## cheezyridr

played the LP today and yesterday, because i've been playin the strat alot lately. i put the wound strings from a 10-52 set on it, (the strat, i mean) and left the unwound from a 9-46 set on the bottom. 
the LP with the vibe pedal through the VHT, sounds sooooo cool when i do thorazine shuffle. the chorus side is useful as well. i am a cappy hamper, gear-wise for now.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> sounds sooooo cool when i do thorazine shuffle


What is this you speak of?


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Lola said:


> What is this you speak of?


That would be a little Gov't Mule I believe. If so, very good taste adcandour!


----------



## shoretyus

I played a nice cigar box guitar with a nice old gold foil pickup


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> What is this you speak of?


this what i needed a vibe for

https://youtu.be/r527DyazsbQ


----------



## Ti-Ron

neilli said:


> These two got the play-time today - 1960 MVP relic (Maken Music) and my 2001 GMW..


That 60s Strat!!!


----------



## big frank

'66 Mustang again. The transporter that brings me back to the days when Adam West and Burt Ward protected Gotham City. Same bat time; same bat station! Of course our garage band played the Batman theme, and Stepping Stone by the Monkees, and who can forget Psychotic Reaction and The Hump by the Invictas of Rochester N.Y. (check you tube).


----------



## zontar

big frank said:


> '66 Mustang again. The transporter that brings me back to the days when Adam West and Burt Ward protected Gotham City. Same bat time; same bat station! Of course our garage band played the Batman theme, and Stepping Stone by the Monkees, and who can forget Psychotic Reaction and The Hump by the Invictas of Rochester N.Y. (check you tube).


Isn't cool how a guitar can be like that?
I bought a used Iceman while still in high school--and when I play that guitar it takes me back to those days and the days just out of high school as well


----------



## Church-Audio

Yamaha Sa800 Traded it for a Godan never looked back. It was made in early 1982 I have the original case for it and everything is original on the guitar except the tuners. And a new bone nut. Sounds great plays like butter. And stays in tune. Love this guitar. Made in Japan at a time when they were making amazing guitars.


----------



## gevans378

My St. Blues Bluesmaster II. It doesn't get the attention it deserves.


----------



## marcos

Just got a Tele a few weeks back and played it for the old country gigs but last night, i pulled out my Daphne blue Strat for a more rock, pop gig.
This seems to work for me.


----------



## GuitarT

Ibanez RX170. Definitely the lowest end guitar in stable but my favorite to noodle around on at home.


----------



## zontar

My Simon & Patrick 12 string with cedar top and my Iceman.


----------



## Lola

All you guys have GAS!

- - - Updated - - -

seriously!

- - - Updated - - -

lol lmao, ha ha


----------



## zontar

Mandobird mostly...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Tarbender

Went back to the goldtop. It really is my workhorse, it's aging nicely and I love playing it:


----------



## zontar

Air guitar, mostly--and a couple of others later on.


----------



## TA462

Pulled my Tele out of the case today. It's been awhile since I've had her out and I gotta say it felt good.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

This is what I go to daily...simple but awesome...


----------



## DrumBob

Today, it's my Epiphone '56 Goldtop. This is a keeper, the best playing Epi I have ever owned, but I am going to install better pickups, wiring and electronics soon. Otherwise, I would never upgrade a $400 guitar. You lose money when you sell it.


----------



## exhausted

My cobbled-together strat. 2008 american series body, 99 72-reissue neck, CS69 pickups.


----------



## grooveyard

Just received an Eastwood Sidejack DLX model - I'd like to say I'm very happy about how nice this guitar feels right out of the box! The guitarists in my town all benefit by having a great local luthier who works magic on our set-ups…But I'm not going to rush the Eastwood in for a pro setup right away - It really does feel pretty good with its current setup. I'll leave it as is for now. This is an in-expensive instrument to begin with, so I don't really want to put too much into it. I loved the Mosrite look in the 60's. This Eastwood totally captures that 'Ventures' vibe.


----------



## zontar

grooveyard said:


> Just received an Eastwood Sidejack DLX model - I'd like to say I'm very happy about how nice this guitar feels right out of the box! The guitarists in my town all benefit by having a great local luthier who works magic on our set-ups…But I'm not going to rush the Eastwood in for a pro setup right away - It really does feel pretty good with its current setup. I'll leave it as is for now. This is an in-expensive instrument to begin with, so I don't really want to put too much into it. I loved the Mosrite look in the 60's. This Eastwood totally captures that 'Ventures' vibe.


Cool guitar--enjoy.

Since I am more comfortable playing something smaller--today it was my Mandobird I was playing.


----------



## Chitmo

2003 McCarty Soapbar

Just picked the fella up in a trade deal and can't put it down. The Duncans that are in there scream!


----------



## Clean Channel

I bet you could rock the Bubble Guppies theme with that rig!


----------



## Milkman

I restring at least one instrument almost every weekend. That way I keep most of them more or less ready to play.

A couple of weeks ago it was time for a Jackson I built from parts to get a fresh set.

Unfortunately although the string change was no problem, when I tried plugging it in, no joy. It had a dead short somewhere. I didn't feel like getting into it then so I hung it up.

One night this week I couldn't sleep and found myself in the guitar cave. I popped the cover off and it was a simple resolder of a power lead to the battery terminal.

I hadn't touched it in two weeks. 

It was still dead nuts in tune.

I have honestly never played a bridge system, whether trem or hardtail that came close to the stability this Gotoh (FR derivitive) has.

It just stays in tune.


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> I restring at least one instrument almost every weekend. That way I keep most of them more or less ready to play.


I should do that--well maybe not weekly--but more often...


----------



## Dorian2

Today, like every day for the last 30 years, I'm playing my Les Paul.


----------



## Judas68fr

I've been playing my Thinline partcaster a lot lately! Love it more and more!


----------



## Mooh

Today was the Gretsch Electromatic, fully hollow, stock except for the strap buttons. Very nice balance of class and funky vibe, and very good bang for the buck, especially used. Lots of useful tones into a Traynor YCV50blue.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Just finished modding my G&L Tribute Blues Boy and I can't put it down. Reshaped headstock - Tusq XL nut - Gotoh bridge - Seth Lover humbucker.


----------



## elindso

I picked up and played my Goldtop, Beat up Strat and Larrivee so far today.


----------



## Mooh

Besides a wood body Dobro, a Cervantes crossover classical, a Kala concert ukulele, and a Josh House cutaway acoustic, I played a MIJ Telecaster Thinline. It's a little generic sounding due to the modern day WRHB pickups but it's still a great cover band guitar. One of these days I'll address the pickup situation, but in the meantime it gets lots of time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## exhausted

LP traditional that I just picked up.


----------



## Chitmo

Alternating


----------



## cheezyridr

today i played the LP. for 15 minutes. it was a busy weekend. with all the rain, i know better than to open the case of my strat.


----------



## zontar

I've played my fretless quite a bit today.


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> today i played the LP. for 15 minutes. it was a busy weekend. *with all the rain, i know better than to open the case of my strat.*


??????????


----------



## Stratin2traynor

A Squier Vintage Modified Surf Stratocaster in sonic blue. It's an Indonesian made guitar that I picked up off of CL for cheap. I can get over how good this thing sounds. I've been meaning to mod it but to be honest it sounds killer stock. I'm really impressed with it.


----------



## bluzfish

I'll be playing my J45 until my fingers bleed today, then I'll wipe off the blood and play some more.

Yesterday Swervin55 dropped by to pick up my guitar to fix a botched L&M simple warrantee repair on my recent purchase. I thought I would have to live without it for a week or so but he returned it later in the day set up perfectly with a new bone nut and saddle, much to my surprise and delight. I had mentioned the bone nut and saddle as something on my wish list but decided it wasn't in my budget right now so I had only asked him to fix what the L&M repair guy apparently wasn't up for.

So now, every time I pick up this guitar I will remember what a nice thing Swervin55 did for me and how there are really some genuinely good and generous people in the world. Thanks Marv!


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> ??????????


for whatever reason, the neck on my strat dances around every time the weather changes.  
lots of rain? neck moves.
too hot/cold? neck moves
el nino? neck moves. 
i love this guitar for the way it looks and especially how it sounds. but holy smokes! i never in my life had a guitar where i had to adjust it so much.


----------



## zontar

My Mandobird today--just needed to play it, I guess.


----------



## bluebayou

My left handed 2007 Les Paul standard


----------



## Tarbender

Played my Flintstone today... usually pick it up a least once a week.


----------



## zontar

Mostly air guitar today.


----------



## mhammer

Tarbender said:


> Played my Flintstone today... usually pick it up a least once a week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14382


Jeez, I love mahogany. I don't know what it is, but when I see it on a guitar, it just puts me at ease. It's like the comfort food of guitar body materials.


----------



## fsone

I have to say my Godin Session Strat.


----------



## Tone Chaser

I have been mindlessly abusing and tormenting the 1965 Fender RI Princeton (volume and bass at 10), with the HSS Lace loaded Fender American Special. The speaker flub is now gone, even when dimed. The P10Q has broken in nicely, now delivering nice 10" tone. I just keeps getting better; but it's no Dr. Z.


----------



## shoretyus

I dragged out my first build. I actually thought I had a short in the pickup and shoved it away for quite awhile now. I pulled it out and it was healed. I forgot how good the neck pu is ( JS Moore's ) and the 4 way switch ..... damn


----------



## zontar

My Classical--although I mostly playing blues riffs on it.
It's got a real bassy growl to it--I love it.
but it can also play smoothly.


----------



## metrick

My Johny Winter Signature guitar made by Dean Zelinsky. Believe to be first prototype purchased from deanzelinsky.com two weeks ago.


----------



## metrick

metrick said:


> My Johny Winter Signature guitar made by Dean Zelinsky. Believe to be first prototype purchased from deanzelinsky.com two weeks ago.
































Photos taken with LG G2.


----------



## Taylor

Just (officially) finished this build, so I'm playing it till the strings get settled, then giving it a final polish and saying goodbye.


----------



## Mahondo

Either my SG standard or LP.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## DrumBob

My cheapo Slick SL-59 from GFS. I might finally take it to the gig Saturday. It's never been out of the house, as it was bought strictly as a beater for that purpose. I'm liking it a lot lately. Cost me $209.


----------



## big frank

'67 Gretsch Single Anniversary. It's loud even unplugged.

- - - Updated - - -

davetcan. Love the quilt on that LP.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Last night and today have been acoustic days. I have been flogging the Chinese Fender Telecoustic and the Tacoma Road King. I also got around to trying them in the '65 Princeton RI and have been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## overdriven1

Quest Atak1 I found at Value Village lol


----------



## Dorian2

zontar said:


> Mostly air guitar today.



Damn. I haven't done that in years.

I need to find a tennis racket.... stat.


----------



## Ineedcoffee

1996 Godin G1000


----------



## BMW-KTM




----------



## amagras




----------



## Stratin2traynor

overdriven1 said:


> Quest Atak1 I found at Value Village lol


Any pics? That was my first electric guitar when I was 14! I sold it years ago. Mine was red. I kind of miss that thing.


----------



## zontar

Been playing fretless bass a lot again.
Working on some bass riff ideas, having fun, and getting better at intonation.


----------



## Robert1950

My 80/81 Epi Riviera. At last. Had it packed up around July 10th. Shipped out on the 13rh. Movers dropped everything off at new apt. just over a week ago. Finally had time to set up the amp and do a little bit of noodling today.


----------



## sulphur

Robert1950 said:


> My 80/81 Epi Riviera. At last. Had it packed up around July 10th. Shipped out on the 13rh. Movers dropped everything off at new apt. just over a week ago. Finally had time to set up the amp and do a little bit of noodling today.


Everything survived the trip Ok Robert?

I re-arranged the band board, had to give it a whirl.

This...









into this...









into this...


----------



## Robert1950

Sulpher: Everything arrive okay. The strat was out of tune, like there was leaning on trem,... I should have took it off. When I tried to tune the high E snapped. Only casualty. Thanks for asking


----------



## cheezyridr

i played the LP today. just for 45 min before i took the dogs out. trying to work out something i hear in my head. i loaned my strat to a buddy yesterday and today. when he handed it back he said it was one of the nicest strats he's played in a while. that felt good, cause of all the time i've spent on it.


----------



## TA462

The wife and her sister went to Costco yesterday so I pulled out my two Les Paul Traditionals and went back and forth between the two for a good 3 hours. I haven't done that in awhile. :smile-new:


----------



## zontar

TA462 said:


> The wife and her sister went to Costco yesterday so I pulled out my two Les Paul Traditionals and went back and forth between the two for a good 3 hours. I haven't done that in awhile. :smile-new:


Whenever I have the home to myself I pull out at least one guitar & crank it--or I play acoustic, but not softly.

But today it was my fretless bass again--but I didn't get to crank it.


----------



## Guest

Phish couch tour so that means the PRS Hollowbody Spruce is out and the house is jumping.


----------



## Harvester1199

my studio with dimarzio paf 36th anniv and dimarzio super distortion and after market pots and wiring of course with some orange drop caps


----------



## Milkman

Today and for the past week or two I've been playing this Godin A8 mandolin a lot.

I'm preparing for a set for my Dad in St Catherines at the end of September. It's bluegrass stuff, which I love, but have never really played.

I want to be well prepared. Have to make the old man proud.

I have quite a few mandolins, but as far as stage instruments go, this one's the best I have.

It has a great pickup and even acoustically it has a nice woody tone (sorry adcandour).


----------



## Taylor

New build, breakin'er in.


----------



## Robert1950

My strat. Finally got around to replacing the broken high E string. :smile-new:


----------



## Backbeat

This is my first post, so Hi Everyone, and this is my first guitar. Not necessarily a classic tele configuration, but I love it, and my son's SG has been gathering dust since I got it

edit, uh-oh photos to follow!


Here's a start, anyway. It's a Squier John 5. Even with the humbuckers, it still sounds like a tele when using the bridge pup.


----------



## Milkman

Welcome Backbeat.

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## zontar

Am I getting sick of answering this one mostly with my fretless bass?

No, not at all.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Am I getting sick of answering this one mostly with my fretless bass?
> 
> No, not at all.


12345678910

:useless:


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> 12345678910
> 
> :useless:


I've posted it before, but since you asked...
It''s an Ibanez SR500F


----------



## Guest

'87 Squier Pro Tone
Ash body, one piece maple neck


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> I've posted it before, but since you asked...
> It''s an Ibanez SR500F


Ibanez makes a great bass, far better than the price would imply. I don't currently own a bass.

Hmmmmm


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> Ibanez makes a great bass, far better than the price would imply. I don't currently own a bass.
> 
> Hmmmmm


I have an SR500, they're a really nice instrument.
Fairly light and a comfy fit, nice array of tones too.
Big bang for the buck.


----------



## ed2000

96 Squier Strat Protone, Vox Pathfinder, Wampler Tweed


----------



## Milkman

ed2000 said:


> View attachment 15261
> 
> 96 Squier Strat Protone, Vox Pathfinder, Wampler Tweed


I'm guessing that combination sounds amazing.


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Ibanez makes a great bass, far better than the price would imply. I don't currently own a bass.
> 
> Hmmmmm


I love this bass, and have wanted a Soundgear for sometime.
Certainly an option to consider.

I was playing it again today.


----------



## Harvester1199

My LPJ 14


----------



## Tarbender

It was sitting there looking at me. I had to pick it up (you would too).


----------



## zontar

In addition to an old Lado acoustic & a 70's Stratocaster (Which aren't mine), I mostly spent this weekend playing my EB-3 copy--on the left below...


----------



## exhausted

in open e


----------



## exhausted

Signature T from a couple years ago. Tobacco burst is a bit of a treat for a lefty. Basically an LP Traditional minus pickup covers + coil splits and a 60s neck instead of a 50s. I made some cosmetic changes.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I put five guitars I hadn't played in a while on Craig's List. Gave them all some playing time to make sure they were in sellable condition. Took the ad down from CL.


----------



## Dorian2

Probably the best thing you could've done. I've got sellers remorse for a number of guitars and Amps.


----------



## ed2000

exhausted said:


> in open e


Hey it's left handed...you mean tuned to open 3


----------



## Taylor

Wooden picks with hollowbodies just SOUND right.


----------



## bw66

I was actually inspired this past weekend to get out my La Patrie Etude classical guitar. I've played it about half of my playing time these last couple of days - it's been a nice change; just what I needed.


----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## sambonee

bw66 said:


> I was actually inspired this past weekend to get out my La Patrie Etude classical guitar. I've played it about half of my playing time these last couple of days - it's been a nice change; just what I needed.



I have one if those. Nice guitars. Inspiring towards a certain soft laid back music.


----------



## Robert1950

1980/81 Epiphone Riviera. This thing has been complaining and bitching about the lower humidity in Edmonton since I moved here from Toronto a couple of months ago. It was over a half tone out of tune when I first took it out of the case, and I could have sworn the action was higher. Tuning has been finicky. I had it set up in late June at Lil Demon in Toronto during one of the city's humidex in low 30s days and really didn't play it until I'd settled here. It has been whining less since I tuned it to Eb. But what do you expect from a cranky 35 year old semi-hollow.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Robert1950 said:


> 1980/81 Epiphone Riviera. This thing has been complaining and bitching about the lower humidity in Edmonton since I moved here from Toronto a couple of months ago. It was over a half tone out of tune when I first took it out of the case, and I could have sworn the action was higher. Tuning has been finicky. I had it set up in late June at Lil Demon in Toronto during one of the city's humidex in low 30s days and really didn't play it until I'd settled here. It has been whining less since I tuned it to Eb. But what do you expect from a cranky 35 year old semi-hollow.
> 
> View attachment 15692


Beautiful! I'd like to get my hands on that.


----------



## chrstnjcb

Old crappy Peavey raptor hahaha.
I use it as my practice guitar. I've changed the tuners pots, switchblade, pick guard and pickups. It doesn't all fit perfectly as you can see in the picture but it serves its purpose quite well!

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## exhausted

Converting this to lefty just meant new strings.


----------



## davetcan

I will be attempting to play this, although mostly barre chords and arpeggio's as I rehab the finger.


----------



## knight_yyz

Nice telecaster


----------



## davetcan

knight_yyz said:


> Nice telecaster



Thanks. It's a special run in Surf Green Pearl, I think was the name of the colour. Tough to capture the pearl finish though. Looks great in person and i really like the wide range pups.


----------



## sulphur

That _is_ a very nice Tele Dave!

How do you like that bridge? http://babiczguitars.com/full-contact-hardware.htm

I put a new pickguard and bridge pickup in this yesterday, I'm still feeling it out.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> I will be attempting to play this, although mostly barre chords and arpeggio's *as I rehab the finger*.


Not wishing to derail this thread, but is the finger injury serious enough to impact your playing significantly through time? I saw that you mentioned the injury in another thread and meant to ask at that time.

Great colour on the Tele!!

My friend, hamstrung, has a Strat with a very similar colour and a RW board...it reminds me of health food....


----------



## GTmaker

HEy Dave ...Can you please explain that strange bridge ....never see anything like that before....is it Fender stock?

G.



davetcan said:


> Thanks. It's a special run in Surf Green Pearl, I think was the name of the colour. Tough to capture the pearl finish though. Looks great in person and i really like the wide range pups.


----------



## GWN!

Robert1950 said:


> 1980/81 Epiphone Riviera. This thing has been complaining and bitching about the lower humidity in Edmonton since I moved here from Toronto a couple of months ago. It was over a half tone out of tune when I first took it out of the case, and I could have sworn the action was higher. Tuning has been finicky. I had it set up in late June at Lil Demon in Toronto during one of the city's humidex in low 30s days and really didn't play it until I'd settled here. It has been whining less since I tuned it to Eb. But what do you expect from a cranky 35 year old semi-hollow.
> 
> View attachment 15692


That is a beautiful guitar. Classic.


----------



## davetcan

GTmaker said:


> HEy Dave ...Can you please explain that strange bridge ....never see anything like that before....is it Fender stock?
> 
> G.



It was on the guitar when I got it but pretty sure it's NOT stock. beautifully made and very easy to intonate. Better than any Tele bridge I've had before. Not cheap though. It's actually shown on a Deluxe with wide range pups so I could be wrong about it not being stock on this model. It was a special run for GC I believe, quite limited numbers.

http://www.fullcontacthardware.com/fch-fixed-6-hardtail-original.htm


----------



## davetcan

Jury is still out Dave but I'm more hopeful now than I was a couple of days ago. I saw the doc on Thursday and he says the cut is looking good and he doesn't think there is any permanent damage. I was unable to bend it at all, without a lot of pain, but I started working it after he gave me the green light and so far so good. I'm now able to play a D chord without pain and an E and Am with only a little twinge. trying to play any lead work on the G, B, or high E is still problematic but I'll keep at it. Still some swelling in the joint and around the cut I think.

Note to all - DO NOT USE A HUNTING KNIFE TO REMOVE PLASTIC TIES JUST BECAUSE IT'S HANDY. Take the extra 30 seconds and go and grab some end cutters ;-) 


ps - that pie looks great.




greco said:


> Not wishing to derail this thread, but is the finger injury serious enough to impact your playing significantly through time? I saw that you mentioned the injury in another thread and meant to ask at that time.
> 
> Great colour on the Tele!!
> 
> My friend, hamstrung, has a Strat with a very similar colour and a RW board...it reminds me of health food....


- - - Updated - - -

Always a big fan of mint green on off white. Excellent !!



sulphur said:


> That _is_ a very nice Tele Dave!
> 
> How do you like that bridge? http://babiczguitars.com/full-contact-hardware.htm
> 
> I put a new pickguard and bridge pickup in this yesterday, I'm still feeling it out.


----------



## zontar

Today's been mostly been my SR500F (Fretless bass)
My head's finally cleared up enough that I can hear it decently--a bit more and I'll check out my new mic this week.








(Different picture this time, the first I took--a poor cell picture on a stop on my way home to show off my new bass.)


----------



## GWN!

My 2012 American Deluxe Tele.


----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## amagras

knight_yyz said:


>


Oh my.....


----------



## cheezyridr

tonight i played the LP down at the rehearsal studio, through a cranked triple rec on the 100w setting. ho-lee craaaap!!! man, that's the sound. pure golden honey sunshine. then kick in the o/d and it's the 70's big block chevelle of sound! man, no kidding i just love the way the LP sounds through that amp. i need to lose a little of my slop. playing this loud means i need less gain, and need to mute better. i have a new drummer and a new bass player. tonight was our first jam. i started us out on originals right away, and i think it was a good idea not to screw around playing covers. i wrote a couple of pretty cool riffs tonight, one of them is about 65% of the way to being a song, not counting the unwritten lyrics. the other one, i need some sort of stutter step in the beat, and i need to work on it a bit. the new bass player is pretty good. and she knows music theory better than the rest of us definitely a plus. the drummer is going to need a little... shaping, but i think he'll do just fine as he begins to relax a little. tonight went much better than i expected. it makes me optimistic. 

i have to say, it feels good for a tune that was in my head, to come out, and go back in through my ears. it's been a long time.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

LOVE that Tele Dave!

- - - Updated - - -

OMG I'm dying here!! (no pun intended) First a surf green Tele and now a surf green Strat! WTF?! Can you guess my favourite colour for a guitar is?

Tonight I played my Olympic white Strat and then my white Rivard Tele through my Two Rock SP22. Glorious sounds, just in the wrong colour. Lol


----------



## soldierscry

Haven't had time to do a Photo shoot for a NGD thread but I got this the other day and haven't been able to put it down. (took a pic from google until I can get my camera out for some real pics)


----------



## davetcan

Stratin2traynor said:


> LOVE that Tele Dave!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> OMG I'm dying here!! (no pun intended) First a surf green Tele and now a surf green Strat! WTF?! Can you guess my colour for a guitar is?
> 
> Tonight I played my Olympic white Strat and then my white Rivard Tele through my Two Rock SP22. Glorious sounds, just in the wrong colour. Lol


Just for you, Surf and Seafoam together 










- - - Updated - - -

ooohhh, I like that !!!!



soldierscry said:


> Haven't had time to do a Photo shoot for a NGD thread but I got this the other day and haven't been able to put it down. (took a pic from google until I can get my camera out for some real pics)


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Arghhhh...Thanks Dave. I feel like I should go shopping now....


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Just when I was convinced that I was a Strat and Tele guy...Today I picked this one up off of my wall (hadn't played it in months if not longer) figuring I would give it one last go before throwing it up in the emporium. Well...I haven't been able to put it down. This things sound so sweet. I can't believe I haven't played it in so long. It's loaded with Jon Moore 59s and has an RS kit in it. There is just one small grounding issue I believe - when I turn both volumes off I can still hear the strings through the amp. Plus there's a wee bit of a buzz, similar to single coils. I'm it's an easy fix. Anyways, this puppy is not going anywhere!! I love it. I think I bought it off of forum member davetcan a few years ago. It's a keeper!


----------



## greco

Wonderful "find" ..."again"

It was probably gently weeping on the wall all that time. 



Stratin2traynor said:


> Just when I was convinced that I was a Strat and Tele guy...Today I picked this one up off of my wall (hadn't played it in months if not longer) figuring I would give it one last go before throwing it up in the emporium. Well...I haven't been able to put it down. This things sound so sweet. I can't believe I haven't played it in so long. It's loaded with Jon Moore 59s and has an RS kit in it. There is just one small grounding issue I believe - when I turn both volumes off I can still hear the strings through the amp. Plus there's a wee bit of a buzz, similar to single coils. I'm it's an easy fix. Anyways, this puppy is not going anywhere!! I love it. I think I bought it off of forum member davetcan a few years ago. It's a keeper!


----------



## davetcan

I've had some really nice Lesters over the years but at the end of the day I keep coming back to my first, a '93 "the natural" which the Gibson rep told me there are very few of. WCR Godwood/Darkburst mix have been in it since Wags introduced them. I occasionally flip a magnet to go "Peter Green"  I've owned it since new and have no desire to ever part with it.


----------



## marcos

After joining the Tele camp this year, i had a couple gigs this weekend and decided to pull out my fav. Strat. I think i'm in love again!!
Partscaster USA body in Daphne Blue,slight relic, neck is from someone here on the forum,i cant remember who,but its a great fit.


----------



## Steadfastly

davetcan said:


> I've had some really nice Lesters over the years but at the end of the day I keep coming back to my first, a '93 "the natural" which the Gibson rep told me there are very few of. WCR Godwood/Darkburst mix have been in it since Wags introduced them. I occasionally flip a magnet to go "Peter Green"  I've owned it since new and have no desire to ever part with it.


They did a great job on matching the top on this one. I also like the no pickguard look.


----------



## exhausted

Not today but most of yesterday. 63 ES-335TDC VOS


----------



## overdriven1

Stratin2traynor said:


> Any pics? That was my first electric guitar when I was 14! I sold it years ago. Mine was red. I kind of miss that thing.


Sorry here are a couple of pics, I shielded the cavity, replaced the push/pull tone control with a Fender tone control, replaced some wire and replaced the pickups with a Fender Texas Special bridge in the neck and a hot Lyx Rebel(Quebec luthier) humbucker in the bridge :smile-new:


----------



## cheezyridr

today, before i sleep, i'll play this for a while


----------



## Milkman

I keep coming back to this one. It seems to be getting better or maybe it's just my imagination, but lately it's all I pick up.

This 








Into this








through these








makes me feel all special.


----------



## Adcandour

I'm still having fun with these two:


----------



## zontar

Fender Mustang...


----------



## Gearhead88

My 28 year old Gibson SG


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Sweet rig. Glad you're enjoying it!



adcandour said:


> I'm still having fun with these two:
> 
> View attachment 15871


----------



## 5732

These two have been keeping me entertained for the last little while.









Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------



## exhausted

An 07 Taylor T5 Custom Koa


----------



## bolero

was playing this tonight, it just does it for me

Heritage H150


----------



## bolero

huh, looks like the E & D saddles are backwards?

I never noticed that will have to check it out 

I pulled that bridge from another gtr to replace the Schaller roller bridge this era had, stock

the G is flipped to get intonation


----------



## zontar

I was playing my fretless bass again.
I think in the approximately 20 months I've had it I have played way more bass than any other 20 month period--and probably longer.
Today involved volume swells with pedals--both on bass and a guitarist playing distorted power chords.
When we got it together it sounded very cool.


----------



## TRIMIX

Just started.. SO I... would not call it Playing.


----------



## Gearhead88

I brought this home a week ago , great tone ! lots of fun !





















It's a 2015 so the neck is slightly wider , nothing that I can't get used to , it plays real nice and sounds great! , I like the location of the output jack ( like my 1987 SG ) . 

There's no auto tune on this guitar but it does have the adjustable brass nut . 

I was going to order a 2016 , after checking , it seems the 2015 was a better deal , $ 75 less and came with a real good hard case , the 2016 comes with a gig bag and I would have had to wait till it arrived. 

Plugged into my Delta Blues 1-15 this thing screams !


----------



## Rideski

I recently picked up this Suhr Pro Classic on trade. One of the nicest playing Strats I've had - and I've had a lot!


----------



## Gearhead88

I'm pretty much done raking leaves for now , time to dig in to some P90 growl !


----------



## amagras

Gearhead88 said:


> I'm pretty much done raking leaves for now , time to dig in to some P90 growl !


And a pignose and... is that a DS-1?


----------



## Gearhead88

amagras said:


> And a pignose and... is that a DS-1?


The pedal is a Boss RC 3 loop station


----------



## Robert1950

My L&M 1/2 price rental. Epiphone Casino Coupe. 










I don't have a guitar that sounds anything like this. The "Hollowbodiness" really comes through when it is played clean. Even with some dirt it has a unique sound. And when it is unplugged, it is loud and acoustic enough sounding that it is enjoyable to practice and noodle with. Not bad for small bodied hollow thinline.


----------



## zontar

I keep going back to this one--hopefully I'm not turning into a bass player...:sSc_eeksign:

I'll have to go play some guitar before I go to bed.


----------



## shoretyus

I played a 76' Casino yesterday .... killer 



Robert1950 said:


> My L&M 1/2 price rental. Epiphone Casino Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a guitar that sounds anything like this. The "Hollowbodiness" really comes through when it is played clean. Even with some dirt it has a unique sound. And when it is unplugged, it is loud and acoustic enough sounding that it is enjoyable to practice and noodle with. Not bad for small bodied hollow thinline.


----------



## BEACHBUM

I recently swapped out the neck pickup on my G&L Tribute Blues Boy for a Seth Lover, changed the bridge to a Gotoh, rolled the fretboard edges, installed a Tusq XL nut and reshaped the head stock so this one is now getting a lot of play time.


----------



## BEACHBUM

sorry misposted


----------



## greco

I sold one of those for a friend (after he offered it to me at a VERY decent price)....total confirmation of my stupidity, lack of good judgement, lack of clarity of decision making...this list could go on....and on!

Congrats on a beautiful guitar!

Cheers

Dave



BEACHBUM said:


>


----------



## BEACHBUM

greco said:


> I sold one of those for a friend (after he offered it to me at a VERY decent price)....total confirmation of my stupidity, lack of good judgement, lack of clarity of decision making...this list could go on....and on!
> 
> Congrats on a beautiful guitar!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave




- - - Updated - - -
Thanks. I'm sitting here thinking that you and I have a lot in common. Don't even get me started.

- - - Updated - - -


- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Judas68fr

I've been rocking this yesterday evening!


----------



## davetcan

This one today.


----------



## marcos

davetcan said:


> This one today.


Very nice Dave.


----------



## davetcan

It is. Has a great neck and really sounds good but it will inevitably be up for trade at some point, I really can't gel with any guitar with a strap hanging from the heel ;-) Maybe if I could lose about 20 lbs .......... or play sitting down, which I don't like either ;-)



marcos said:


> Very nice Dave.


----------



## Guest

Love those 80's SG's. 
It had a vibrato at one point. Correct?



Judas68fr said:


> I've been rocking this yesterday evening!


----------



## Judas68fr

laristotle said:


> Love those 80's SG's.
> It had a vibrato at one point. Correct?



Yep, it had a Vibrola, but I wasn't using it, so I had my luthier plugging the holes. This SG is amazing indeed! (it's a '83 Special).


----------



## Guest

I have an '85 Standard.
I like that the jack is side mounted.
Also, that thin piece of plastic between the neck pup and neck is not there. 
Those things ruin the look as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Judas68fr

laristotle said:


> I have an '85 Standard.
> I like that the jack is side mounted.
> Also, that thin piece of plastic between the neck pup and neck is not there.
> Those things ruin the look as far as I'm concerned.



Yep true! Mine was a 3-knob SG Special to start with, but I converted it to a 4 knobs SG. I had my luthier drill the side to put a jack socket, and couldn't be happier. With a front output, you need an angled jack, but when you alternate with a Strat it's really a pain in the ***.

And I agree, I think it looks better! As for the position of the neck pick up, on these ones it is slightly closer to the neck, so it's not your usual SG neck pick up tone, it's a bit darker (which is really nice with those humbucker-sized P90s).


----------



## knight_yyz

Been playing this guy for a while now. and I'm curious to see if I can post pictures.


----------



## cheezyridr

i really like that look.


----------



## knight_yyz

Actually, i think i like the back better, but probably because there is no hardware covering it up. LOL 










neck plate is not the one that comes with it. I hate how prices keep going up but they don't give you the extras. Like that engraved f is going to make or break the price of the guitar....


----------



## davetcan

NGD for me so I'll be playing this today. Just need to tweak the trem and add the bridge pup to the tone pot and she will be good to go. Black is really hard to photograph, I sure need to change the background.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I am going to be playing in a show with an adult band put together by a local school on Sunday evening, so I gave ole trusty a new set of strings and pulled out my vintage Pine tube amp for some fun & practice this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> NGD for me so I'll be playing this today. Just need to tweak the trem and add the bridge pup to the tone pot and she will be good to go. Black is really hard to photograph, I sure need to change the background.


Which tone pot do you use for this? I assume the 'neck pu' pot, as that is the pickup that least needs highs rolled off, IMO.


----------



## davetcan

I usually use the last tone knob so that it controls both middle and bridge pups.



High/Deaf said:


> Which tone pot do you use for this? I assume the 'neck pu' pot, as that is the pickup that least needs highs rolled off, IMO.


----------



## Milkman

Still can't post pictures with my iPad.


----------



## marcos

I guess i am kind of a "snob" when it comes to guitars. Having said that, my go to guitar fro the last 3 months has been a Chinese Classic Vibe Tele, natural in colour, freekin heavy Changed a few things, switch, bridge pickup and its the best playing and sounding Tele for old style country and rock and roll.
Gonna try and post pics. Not working still!!!!

Pics in NGD under Classic Vibe Tele


----------



## Robert1950

Had a minor fret reset done on Wednesday - eliminated buzz. Think I will grab a couple of BB pencils and give the nut a graphite lube. After many years I can finally tell when nut binding is the cause of slight tuning issues. But,... this what I am playing today. Noodling away on some Pete Townsend inspired acoustic electric style stuff. Stock photo. Still overcast here - don't like using flash to photo guitars.


----------



## sulphur

You should've had the nut tweaked Robert.

Those three on a side tuners are notorious for needing the nut worked on.
I use the abrasive cord that I got from Stewmac...http://www.stewmac.com/SiteSearch/?search=abrasive cord

I bought the four different sizes, I could snip off some of each and send them to you if you'd like.

I've done several guitars with the same cord now, then a little bit of Big Bend Nut Sauce and no issues after.
I like the BB dispenser, it's a syringe type that puts it right where you need it.

Shoot me a PM if you'd like to try it.


----------



## Robert1950

sulphur said:


> You should've had the nut tweaked Robert......


Only noticed the problem after an hour of playing and fine tuning the guitar. Going to try pencil graphite first. If that doesn't work then I will take you up on your offer. Thanks


----------



## sulphur

Robert1950 said:


> Only noticed the problem after an hour of playing and fine tuning the guitar. Going to try pencil graphite first. If that doesn't work then I will take you up on your offer. Thanks


I'm assuming it's on the non-wound strings?

No problem Robert, let us know how it works out.


----------



## Milkman

I was about to reach for my Les Paul last night, and for some reason I grabbed the V instead. This thing really plays beautifully. It's very stable as far as tuning goes, and the balance is perfect. 

It looks like mostly mahogany with maple veneer top. The neck is chunky and I like the big fret wire.

I can't remember what I paid for it but it was definitely sub $1000, probably around $500 (used). It's just a great playing and sounding guitar. 

Really it sounds a lot like a Les Paul to me, maybe a tiny bit darker in tone.American Masters V


----------



## Dorian2

Great looking guitar Milkman. Sounds like you paid a really good price if it sounds like an LP. I'm a sucker for the darker tones myself. That's one of the keys to my entire sound profile I've worked on for years.


----------



## fsone

I have 2 electric guitars , my main guitar #1 Godin Session Strat it is an awesome axe.


----------



## Duffman

I have been playing this one almost non-stop since I got it (about a month)
2004 Mex Tele with fender vintage bridge replacement.
Paired up with a Boss BR80 I have been Jammin with myself till the lights go out.
DuFf

Funny thing.....I traded a '68 Tele for an S.G. in '71 (I know......) all these year I have kept the "Ashtray"........now I have a new home for it. ( I still leave it off...)


----------



## PulienJier

My Japanese Jazzmaster


----------



## Telenator II

Been playing this cheap Squier Tele Deluxe. Getting ready for a gig. It plays great and sounds terrific with a few small changes.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

I play them all but the wolfgang has a lot of fretboard grime from being the one I pick up over and over and over.














[/URL]

Well, I tried to post the pic. Oh well.


----------



## pedersenkirk

Just like always, my Fury Fireball.


----------



## elindso

Put new strings on and played my LArrivee L09. It's the best sounding acoustic in my mind.
I once did a blindfolded test and I chose a Larrivee on sound and the way it felt over a Gibson J45 and a Martin HD-28.
I really wanted the Martin to win but it didn't. I chose the Larrivee.


----------



## DrumBob

I just put down my almost new Guild Newark Series Starfire IV.


----------



## Jeremykeys

This is a tough one. I just got home from work and have to choose. I'll probably play my late 90's Mexi Strat first and then pick up my Ibanez 7 string. I also might go for my Ibanez RG as well.


----------



## deonn

pedersenkirk said:


> Just like always, my Fury Fireball.


Fury is what Myles Goodwin of April Wine uses. He loves them


----------



## jtracy62

I am currently playing a Martin artist series guitar and I love it. I also pick up my 95 Fender strat now then.


----------



## Scotty

Diablo said:


> You may be the first person I know that keeps their guitars in their kitchen.



Not far off here. I sometimes play while I'm cooking on the nights I have to fend for myself. Nothing more boring than watching food cook. That, or I'll eat most of it before it hits my plate


----------



## rearviewmirror2




----------



## BMW-KTM

This one. 
Today I worked on it a little.
Replaced the bridge pup with something just a little bit hotter output and warmer sounding.
Installed a Kinman K9H harness.
Installed a Callaham block.
Replaced the chrome barrel knobs I had on it before with these cream ones.

Loving the changes already.
I'll definitely be leaving it this way for a while.


----------



## Roryfan

High/Deaf said:


> Which tone pot do you use for this? I assume the 'neck pu' pot, as that is the pickup that least needs highs rolled off, IMO.


Noooo.....need to roll off the neck tone pot to get woman tones.

Thanks to EJ, my default configuration on a Strat is to have a tone pot wired to the neck & bridge pups. Not having a load on the middle tends to "open up" the tone a little & make it quite usable on its' own, which is not always the case with a Strat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

To tell the truth, the only controls I really need on a guitar is a pickup switch and a master volume. The only time I touch a tone pot on a guitar is to ensure it's still wide open.

Add automatic coil tapping in second and fourth positions on a five way pickup switch and I'm able to get the tones I want.


----------



## faracaster

Playing my 63' Strat this morning. Had to have the bridge pickup rewound . 
Just had it put back in the guitar yesterday. At first blush.....it is amazing !!!! Sooooo relieved.
Also digging into my new Strymon Deco pedal and discovering very cool things it does.


----------



## Robert1950

Please, tell me about that whammy bar. Looks like you had it reshaped. How does it feel? How do you have your trem set up?



BMW-KTM said:


>


----------



## BMW-KTM

Ordered it from Overdrive.

http://www.stratcat.biz/ez-trem.shtml


----------



## BMW-KTM

Bridge is set to float. The plate is parallel to the top of the wood so it's not a 50/50 float. There's more dive available than there is pull. I don't use it for extreme effects anyway. I just use it to gently shake a chord or note. The extra bends in the bar feel more solid than they look. When I first saw one I suspected it might make the trem feel a little mushy but it doesn't actually feel much different at all with respect to the actual trem action. What it does do is give me a better angle on the bar while playing. Keeps the end closest to the bridge out of the way while leaving the handle in a relatively good spot.


----------



## grooveyard

Eastwood (mosrite copy) P90 pickups / whammy bar - thru a '63 vibroverb re-issue - going back to my 60's teen years.


----------



## Gearhead88

Today ? these two............... Gibsons , the strat got played yesterday.


----------



## Chito

Sunday is usually rehearsal day for me. I played the Ibanez PM NT10 today.


----------



## bzrkrage

Chito said:


> Sunday is usually rehearsal day for me. I played the Ibanez PM NT10 today.


Ok, what is up with the headstock on the Gibson on the right?!? 339?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito

bzrkrage said:


> Ok, what is up with the headstock on the Gibson on the right?!? 339?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a 1996 ES336.


----------



## Robert1950

Thanks. I remember looking at this site last year. Thing is I have a Jimmie Vaughan Strat - Mexican built with some American parts - got to find out if the trem block is US or Mex.



BMW-KTM said:


> Ordered it from Overdrive. http://www.stratcat.biz/ez-trem.shtml


----------



## zontar

I seems so often when I post in this thread it's my Fretless bass, although I play my guitars as well...
But today, it's been the bass...










Seen here at a home I visited on the way home after buying it.


----------



## BMW-KTM

You're quite welcome.


----------



## big frank

Right now; playing my mmmmmm Chocolate; (walnut finished) E.S. 325.


----------



## King Loudness

Currently, I'm playing my 'burst PRS DGT which has a pair of 57/08s in it. I have two of them, but the other is a goldtop with stock DGT pickups.

W.


----------



## DrumBob

My partscaster Strat: Squier body and some hardware, All Parts fat neck, GFS Slick hot pickups, Mexi Strat tuning pegs, WD tortoise pickguard. Plays great.


----------



## BMW-KTM

DrumBob said:


> My partscaster Strat: Squier body and some hardware, All Parts fat neck, GFS Slick hot pickups, Mexi Strat tuning pegs, WD tortoise pickguard. Plays great.


We don't believe you. 
LOL (teasing)
The rule here is ..... post pics or it never happened.


----------



## SUBnet192

Been going nuts playing my PRS SE Custom 24 for the past month. The moment I put it down, I want to pick it up again. It's nuts!  My favorite guitar ever so far...


----------



## corailz

I'm really surprised to play all of my guitars most of the time. I feel in a mood to use the best of each and it makes me like my guitars more!
Guitar is fun!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fatherjacques

This one:


----------



## exhausted

I finally got to tuck into this one a bit...


----------



## ampjunkie

Sankey Tyger


----------



## Ti-Ron

Oh wow, nice and different guitar here!

How difficult it is to adapt to this type of fret/fretboard?


----------



## ampjunkie

On the 7-string multi-scale ... I was very surprised at how easy it was to play right from the start. The multi-scale is not too extreme, so it doesn't look that strange when you play it. It's really comfortable also.


----------



## BMW-KTM

A slight variation on Sheldon's brainchild


----------



## High/Deaf

You aren't referring to Dingwall, are you? I love Sheldon but he didn't invent fan frets. It goes back over 100 years. There are many suppliers, Novak being one of the most common.

Cool guitars, I'd like to play one some day.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Messing with this tonight as I wait for dinner, these pics were sent to me before I bought it and I've done quite a bit of work on it since, it plays really well and it's a really nice instrument.

edit; oh ya, it's a 1980's PMB 70


----------



## Robert1950

Seems like a bass day...


----------



## Gearhead88

These two ...................


----------



## zontar

My Mustang, Mandobird & SR500F ( I don't have another M instrument)
(Guitar, mandolin & fretless bass)


----------



## Adcandour

This guitar just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Found a MIJ Tokai Breezysound (telecaster) on CL last week. Took it to a jam today. Awesome guitar for blues/rock. Love the 7.25 radius and vintage frets. Who says you you can't do bends on a vintage neck.


----------



## BMW-KTM

You're right, of course.
He didn't invent them but he did bring them out of obscurity and into the mainstream.
Every musician I know ... you mention fan frets, they're thinking Dingwall.


----------



## faracaster

Was playing my Nachocaster yesterday (bad tendonitis attack today so no playing today, or for a few days I guess) through my Zwreck and vintage 2x10 Tremolux amp loaded with Cele Golds.
Sonic buffet


----------



## bzrkrage

2014 Les Paul Classic lemonburst into a Marshall Haze15 head w/ Warehouse 12"G12C/S speaker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Simon Law Strat into a Fractal FX 8 in the front of a SC-30. I'm very happy with the tones of the FX8. The Overdrive tones are quite solid - The BB Preamp sounds exactly like my BB preamp pedal. Super quiet unit as well.


----------



## marcos

Me and the Esquire are trying to get along.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> I'm playing these two today...





nkjanssen said:


> I'm playing these two today...


----------



## Steadfastly

I love pedal steel guitar! It has got to be one of the most expressive sounds in modern music.


----------



## zontar

Mustang again...


----------



## Chito

It's the Epi ES339 for me this weekend which is the black one in the middle of the photo.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Interessing setup behind the guitars. Can you tell me more, please?


----------



## amagras

Ti-Ron said:


> Interessing setup behind the guitars. Can you tell me more, please?


Check out the studio setup thread.


----------



## Chito

Ti-Ron said:


> Interessing setup behind the guitars. Can you tell me more, please?


I did post a close up of that in the Home Studio thread. The audio interface is a Tascam US1641, Mic Preamps are FMR Audio Really Nice Preamp and a Presonus Blue DP, Outboard Compressor: FMR Audio Really Nice Compressor. Presently it is setup to record 9 tracks, 2 OH MXL 603S mics, a Shure SM57 for the snare and an
AKG D112 for the bass drum, 2 vocal mics, I've been using an SM7b, Electro Voice RE320, Audio Technica AT4040 for the main vocals, a Sennheiser E906 for the guitar amp and 2 Direct inputs for the keys and bass. And Reaper for the DAW.


----------



## Gearhead88

Did a setup / new strings on my mexicaster , played it for a while , mmm , nice pickups in that one ................












Then a reality check , ............ I forgot , I promised that I was gonna put the washer and dryer up on the bases/ drawer thingy's that I bought about a year ago.


----------



## pattste

Played my #1 for a few hours today. The neighbours were away so I got to crank it up. Later tonight I'll play the acoustic.


----------



## Milkman

I was dusting off this little Artisan lap steel and noticed it had a damaged pot so I decided to pull it apart and gve it a little maintenance.

While I was at it I decided to eliminate the tone pot as the only time I ever touch it is to ensure it's all the way up.

So now, it's a single EMG SA single coil pickup, a volume pot and an output jack. That's it.

Of course, I also installed a new set of strings.

I had previously moved the output jack which was right above the bridge ((about the worst location possible) and routed a battery port on the back.


----------



## Milkman

Last night I saw that this Epiphone resonator was dirty and needed a little TLC so I got out the polish and a fresh set of Martin Marquis Lights and she's as good as new.

I don't play it as a dobro much but I do have the nut extender. I prefer it as a conventional guitar. It has that sweet reso sound. When I bought it, I played about a dozen resonators from a variety of makers and this one really popped in terms of tone and volume.


----------



## Judas68fr

seems like my SG is becoming my #1! 

1983 Gibson SG Special (bought from Stevemac), Tonepros Kluson tuners (amazing tuners! Very precise and light), Vineham Humdog pick ups (P90 in a humbucker housing, have that vintage P90 vibe), modified it to be a 4-knobers (this is a 3-knob SG to start with), with a jack socket on the side. 

I had it refretted (it had very low frets, which was the standard in the early 80s). Amazing guitar to start with (very resonant and light, 6 lbs 6 oz), now it's a tone monster (think a very fat Tele tone). Man this is amazing!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice!
I really like the position of the toggle switch.
Is it in the way when playing?


----------



## shoretyus

I was playing the bass on Saturday nite....


----------



## Judas68fr

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice!
> I really like the position of the toggle switch.
> Is it in the way when playing?


No, the toggle is a rather low profile one, so it's barely higher than the bridge, so no issues at all when playing! Makes it really easy to switch it too!


----------



## Guest

Picked this up from Budda Sunday morning. Jammed with it in the afternoon.
Just finished cleaning, light fret dress and restringing. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## shoretyus

Wow ..pretty limited access to the high frets ehhhhh



laristotle said:


> Picked this up from Budda Sunday morning. Jammed with it in the afternoon.
> Just finished cleaning, light fret dress and restringing. I'm a happy camper.
> 
> View attachment 16426


----------



## Robert1950

Casino Coupe. Very sweet sounding cleans.


----------



## Guest

shoretyus said:


> Wow ..pretty limited access to the high frets ehhhhh


Yeah, I know. It would be nice if it was mounted at the 22nd. lol.

One thing I noticed though .. this is my first wrap around bridge that I played.
I find bends are a touch more difficult compared to a stop tail/bridge set up.
Same gauge of strings. I guess that extra inch n' a bit makes a difference.


----------



## Budda

shoretyus said:


> Wow ..pretty limited access to the high frets ehhhhh


Not really, no. I can get to 20th fret with ease on the USA version of this.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Picked this up from Budda Sunday morning. Jammed with it in the afternoon.
> Just finished cleaning, light fret dress and restringing. I'm a happy camper.
> 
> View attachment 16426


WOW...VERY NICE!

Congrats laristotle!... glad I looked at this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus

hmmm ...that guitar I posted in this thread is a wraparound and i don't notice that


----------



## Guest

Must be my arthritis then.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

This in my bedroom while the kids play in the bath.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Mr Humongus... while you're busy ruling the wasteland your pics aren't showing up in the thread, ok I'll just walk away now...






edit; fixed, nice.


----------



## Milkman

Lord-Humongous said:


> This in my bedroom while the kids play in the bath.


Nice. What year is yours?

I have a 62.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Milkman said:


> Nice. What year is yours?
> 
> I have a 62.


Mine is also a '62. One of my favourite guitars for noodling around on.
I'd love to find a single cut too, but the only ones I come across are either eBay priced, refinished or heavily modified.
Some day...


----------



## Milkman

Mine's a refnish, but was done with Nitro by the Twelfth Fret. It's a nice job and looks right.
I also replaced the pickup with. Curtis Novak P90 in a sngle coil size designed for the MM.


----------



## Mooh

Godin LG into a Traynor YCV20 and a Saxon 2x12 cab.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

Last night I spent some time playing this (no not the lap steel, the piano).

It's a Korg stage piano (88 weighted keys) and sounds beautiful to my ear. It has decent electric piano, strings and a couple of useable organ sounds, but the grand piano tones are why I bought it.

Thanks to Greco for finding me a suitable wallwart for it.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Went over a to a friend's house. We sometimes play at a bar jam. He invited me over to see his setup. I took my Sheraton II. He had a very cool setup. He lives in a condo so we went all digital with headphones. He has perfectly duplicated the sound of his Orange amp. I was using some Line 6 software which sounded pretty good on one of his presets. He tried to teach me some of his original songs. My memory is shot so by the time I got home I couldn't remember any of them. Next time I'll take a notebook.


----------



## Jimmy_D

This one doesn't see a lot of action but I do love lap steel once in a while, she's a '71 studio deluxe.


----------



## zontar

My Simon & Patrick 12 String with cedar top, which I don't play enough anymore--I need to change that...


----------



## Mooh

Last night's Legion gig: Godin Progression for singlecoils, Telecaster Thinline for humbuckers, Moon mandolin for Copperhead Road. The Progression is maybe the best Strat style guitar I've owned, I much prefer the single tone knob, enhancer button, rosewood fingerboard, plus the usual Strat stuff like balance, and body bevels. The Thinline is a modern Mexican model with the current version of the WR humbuckers, not the same as the originals but somehow okay. I like the weight of the Thinline and the Tele controls. Was going to use the Godin LG but didn't get around to changing the strings. I use the Moon mandolin simply because it sounds great and happens to be the only mandolin I have with a pickup.

Oh crap, picture isn't very good. I'll have to pose a non-gig one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos

Last night at the Pembroke Legion. Always take 2 Tele's with me and the Classic 60's was the main one.


----------



## Gearhead88

I picked this up yesterday , classic series 70's strat .

Today , tuned down half a step playing some SRV ish blues ......................










This strat was a trade in . I really like it but I did buy it to modify , the pickups are a little bright. I've ordered some custom shop pickups.


----------



## bzrkrage

^^^^^^^
One day I will get over my love/hate relationship with Strats. That though, is very nice Gearhead88.


----------



## Scotty

Back to the Strat again. The LP is too fast and humbuckers and I are bad business...all I want to do is crank and rip the hard rock...need to slow down....slooooowwwwww down....slooooowwwwwwwwwwww downnnnnnn.


----------



## zontar

Back to this one-








And somebody else's Yamaha Pacifica.


----------



## Steadfastly

I picked up my 5th Avenue out of the case last night and the tuning was spot on. I couldn't believe it. I have heard others say this about their guitars but I never thought it would happen with mine.


----------



## DrumBob

BMW...No photos yet of the partscaster. Sorry. That "pics or it didn't happen" cliche is getting a bit old, isn't it? And besides, I don't know how to upload photos here, and I can't figure out Photobucket or any of those other photo storage sites.

Take it from me: I own a partscaster. Enough said.


----------



## Gearhead88

This one , mmm , new strings . Some day I might look at lowering the action a bit , it seems higher than when this guitar was new .


----------



## marcos

Well, brought the old girl out of the moth balls and gigged it for a Xmas party tonight. I had forgotten how much i love this guitar and its the only one i have owned more than 3 years now.


----------



## Steadfastly

DrumBob said:


> BMW...No photos yet of the partscaster. Sorry. That "pics or it didn't happen" cliche is getting a bit old, isn't it? And besides, I don't know how to upload photos here, and I can't figure out Photobucket or any of those other photo storage sites.
> 
> Take it from me: I own a partscaster. Enough said.


First, you need to sign up to Photobucket. Then you need to upload (blue "upload" button at top on screen). Once you have uploaded your pic click on it, then click the IMG box next to it. You can then simply paste it into your post. It is very easy. Just follow the steps.


----------



## Electraglide

The Silvertone thru the newer Symphonic amp. 'Played' along with Chuck Berry, "Reelin' and Rocking" on 78 on the Eatons record player.


----------



## Milkman

Which guitar?

This one.

Elk hide healing drum.


----------



## stringer

Today I dug out my Epi Les Paul Ultra to play thru my new to me Trainer YCV80q.


----------



## zontar

Last night I played my Simon & Patrick Woodland 12 string at a Christmas party--and today played somebody else's Samick Malibu Mini


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Last night I played my Simon & Patrick Woodland 12 string at a Christmas party--and today played somebody else's Samick Malibu Mini


Must have been one hell of a party. Go there with a 12 string and come back with a mini. 
A couple of nuked, greasy cheese burgers and bad coffee from 7-11 should set you straight.


----------



## Dorian2

Been playing this one for a week now, every day. EBMM Y2D:


----------



## Mooh

Last night's gig, my last for a few weeks, was the Godin Progression, Telecaster Thinline, Moon mandolin, and homemade lapsteel. Strangely, the Progression sounded a little thin, but it was likely the concrete bunker of a room the dance was in. As Strats go, it usually sounds great. The Thinline, with modern WRHB-like humbuckers, did the trick. I really ought to use the Thinline (Mexican) as a platform for custom work, it would benefit from a few upgrades.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Did I miss pics of that homemade lapsteel?


----------



## Gearhead88

Today was black sunday


----------



## Mooh

Ti-Ron said:


> Did I miss pics of that homemade lapsteel?


Um, I'm not sure if there are any. I'll work on that.

I make lapsteels when I have enough spare parts around, machine heads, pickups, etc. This one has Schaller heads, an old Gibson humbucker, corian bridge and tailpiece, maple body and rosewood "fingerboard", and genuine floor urethane for finish. It's deliberately narrow and small in order to be manageable on a stand on stage. Others I've built have been more styled. Pickup wired straight to the jack as it's always plugged into a multi-fx unit. Mounted on the stand with two allan head bolts like those used as neck attachments in acoustic guitars, into two captured nuts inset on the inside of the body under the fingerboard.

I'll try to add photos later.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budd

Built 3 teles this passed summer, all pine bodies . Gave one to my son & kept 2 for me . P90s on one & Don Mare 2324 + tele neck on the sister . Don advises to not put the 2324 on your giging guitar but I did any way ! It works really well with the neck . 
I also have a parts strat that works really well with WD pups . 
I've stained all 3 with 4/0. Steel wool soaked overbite in vinegar . They look much like Rosewood with 10 coats of Minwax polycoat . 
Had a 2004 PRS custom 24 & loved it but needed a good amp so did the deal for a TH30 Orange .
Very happy with what I've got Budd


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Must have been one hell of a party. Go there with a 12 string and come back with a mini.
> A couple of nuked, greasy cheese burgers and bad coffee from 7-11 should set you straight.


Funny.

the two guitars were played in different homes at different times.

Both guitars are doing well, as am I.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Got the new Melody Maker playing really well. Now I'm fooling around with some amp models on my POD. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus

Interestingly got this out today. I won this on our beloved forum. I just have been to lazy .... dumb ass ...

Just did this song in tribute to friend that passed last week 
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=13279648&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## Alex

PRS DC245 in the AXE FX and into Logic Pro via an Apogee Duet. Great tones coming through a few black boxes!


----------



## zontar

I had a dream I had a new guitar--I'm not even sure what type it was--but I think it was a small semi hollow.
It may not have been an actual existing guitar--it was a dream after all.

And then I played my fretless bass.


----------



## Milkman

Last night and for the past several nights it has been these two.

1997 PRS CU 22

2015 Epiphone Hummingbird Pro


----------



## Alex

I also find that the wine glass gets in the way of my picking....




Milkman said:


> Last night and for the past several nights it has been these two.
> 
> 1997 PRS CU 22
> 2015 Epiphone Hummingbird Pro


----------



## Milkman

That.....?

Nah, that's my slide. It's new technology. The more you drink from the glass, the higher the pitch you get when you play.

Or maybe that's just tinnitus.....


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> 1997 PRS CU 22


Why does a '5-way' rotary have a knob that goes to '10'?


----------



## Milkman

That allows you to use any pickup combination twice.


----------



## Alex

My Montrose Les Paul. Killer LP - feel, tone and mojo…..


----------



## vadsy

^^ That guitar looks amazing. ^^


----------



## buyusfear

'56 Junior straight into a 'lil Elvis.


----------



## Ti-Ron

LP JR, four letters that makes me dreamin'!


----------



## Gearhead88

buyusfear said:


> '56 Junior straight into a 'lil Elvis.



Drooool !


----------



## zontar

A little bit of almost everything--haven't had a chance to play with all the visiting we've been experiencing.


----------



## Jimmy_D

I've been playing this one over the last couple days, lucky me... my wife gave it to me for Xmas.

It's a 1967 Hofner 491E Western model. Solid spruce top, mahogany sides and two piece back, set maple neck and Brazilian board, all the binding and the pick guard is celluloid, the finish is lacquer and there's a fair amount of checking.

The pick up is set into the board in place of the 21st fret mounted from underneath and after some fixing up, the original electrics work perfect. I did a fret dress/crown/polish, made a new bone nut and set it up with a set of steel 10's. I don't play acoustic much but I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## sambonee

I've been on this train for some time grosh retro classic refin.


----------



## brohymn2

Been playing my esp James hetfield truckster


----------



## Misterock

interesting finish. Cool guitar. Are those EMG's ?


----------



## brohymn2

Yup


----------



## Misterock

active ?


----------



## brohymn2

Yup


----------



## Tarbender

That's a fabulous looking round shoulder and I bet it sounds great. I've never seen a pickup mounted on the fretboard like that. Can you tell me more about it?




Jimmy_D said:


> I've been playing this one over the last couple days, lucky me... my wife gave it to me for Xmas.
> 
> It's a 1967 Hofner 491E Western model. Solid spruce top, mahogany sides and two piece back, set maple neck and Brazilian board, all the binding and the pick guard is celluloid, the finish is lacquer and there's a fair amount of checking.
> 
> The pick up is set into the board in place of the 21st fret mounted from underneath and after some fixing up, the original electrics work perfect. I did a fret dress/crown/polish, made a new bone nut and set it up with a set of steel 10's. I don't play acoustic much but I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## High/Deaf

Concur with Tarbender, really cool guitar there. 

I was thinking it was too bad they didn't blend the knobs aesthetically a bit more (color, location??). Coulda been a real sleeper and way ahead of its time. But I wouldn't change a thing on it now. Such an interesting piece of guitarocology.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Tarbender said:


> That's a fabulous looking round shoulder and I bet it sounds great. I've never seen a pickup mounted on the fretboard like that. Can you tell me more about it?


Thanks I'm really happy with it, Ive got it playing really well and it sounds great, even unplugged set up with steel strings.

It's a blade style pick up like a Charlie Christian, the blade is one piece but cut out as you can see so it appears as three separate pieces, it's wound to 6.23k ohms.

The pick up is mounted with those two slot screws you see and can be adjusted for height by shimming underneath the board. It's in a raw nickel cover with the magnet bar off to the side of, instead of underneath the blade, so it's pretty low profile.

The pots look like they were made for a submarine with cast and machined cases, they measure around 250K and worked perfectly once cleaned. 

The tone circuit is interesting, the tone pot is first in line running out of the pup and it incorporates a capacitor and resistor - then through the volume pot to the output jack where again another capacitor and resistor are wired across the lugs.

The electrics didn't work when I got the guitar, the issue was the ground wire falling off the pots and the jack because of corrosion at the solder points, but all components worked perfectly so as soon as I cleaned them and installed new wires it was all good.


----------



## davetcan

I think today will be all Hiland


----------



## Alex

My David Wren Concert. Almost a year old, sounds wonderful - loud, resonant and warm crisp tone. It will only get better.


----------



## sambonee

Alex Dann said:


> My David Wren Concert. Almost a year old, sounds wonderful - loud, resonant and warm crisp tone. It will only get better.


I remember when you got this. Sweet!! We gotta get the huss and Dalton and this thing together.


----------



## zontar

I'm spending a lot of time with my fretless bass & Mandobird.


----------



## exhausted

I was playing some Lyzyrd Skyzyrd.


----------



## davetcan

Today was my favourite Strat, ever.


----------



## Adcandour

exhausted said:


> I was playing some Lyzyrd Skyzyrd.
> 
> View attachment 17123


You just reminded me of what i found on a glue trap across the street from LA Music. Messed up, eh?










BTW, I played a "new to me" EBMM Silhouette today.


----------



## bzrkrage

P-90 "Psyco" then this little lovely. Syncomatic Gretsch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

This thing--it's fun
It's sort of a bargain cigarbox guitar.
Got it tuned GDG


----------



## Guest

Tonight:


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> This thing--it's fun
> It's sort of a bargain cigarbox guitar.
> Got it tuned GDG



Looks like it wants to be tuned 'BBG'?


----------



## Gearhead88

This one , Dean resonator that I hotrodded about three years ago.










I used a Lace sensor , low profile humbucker , tone and volume controls . The tone when plugged in is FAT , roll up the volume a bit and it comes alive . Add a bit of gain it gets real swampy . I love it !

One thing I've learned about this guitar is muting , without some subtle muting it's a feedback machine.

I havn't plugged this one in for a while , Forgot how good it sounds .

Unplugged , it sounds like your average sub $1000 import resonator .

Even plugged into this shitty little pignose it sounds pretty cool .....


----------



## Adcandour

Here's a couple I rarely play. I decided to give them some love today.

I also played the skin flute for a little while, since the wife was out. I played a tune called, "saggy over 60 tattoo" in case you were wondering.


















Be careful clicking the 'like' button on this one.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> Looks like it wants to be tuned 'BBG'?


That could sound a bit weird with slide--although--maybe I'll try it--just for fun


----------



## Robert1950

I am playing the Epiphone Casino Coupe. Made adjustments in the height of the pole pieces. Low E was a bit boomy and now it is fine. Been playing through the Champ X2 clean and a 1x10 Rajin Cajun and EQ/ Dirt Pedals. Switched to the Tweed Champ channel for a change - It was quite good, only used EQ pedal and some chorus. Very nice Casino P90 dirt.


----------



## Mooh

Strung up a Tele with D'Addario Chromes with a wound third string, a combination that used to be pretty standard for me. Jamming with backing tracks at home on a Saturday afternoon...so much for being a rock star.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos

exhausted said:


> I was playing some Lyzyrd Skyzyrd.
> 
> View attachment 17123


Now thats funny !!! LOL


----------



## marcos

adcandour said:


> Here's a couple I rarely play. I decided to give them some love today.
> 
> I also played the skin flute for a little while, since the wife was out. I played a tune called, "saggy over 60 tattoo" in case you were wondering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17130
> View attachment 17131
> 
> 
> Be careful clicking the 'like' button on this one.


I have no idea what that means but it sounds like fun.LOL


----------



## marcos

Last night and tonight, playing my converted Esquire to Telecaster.


----------



## Budda

The Custo 22 will get a restring today or tonight. I have practice tomorrow, so it needs to get done haha.


----------



## Gearhead88

Time to clean out the dust bunnies , do a basic setup and new strings........................then fart around a bit in open D


----------



## Budda

Whoa! I've never seen one open like that!


----------



## Gearhead88

Budda said:


> Whoa! I've never seen one open like that!


I wanted to give you guys a gut shot , lot's of people are curious of what's inside .

It was a cheap , Kijiji find , the guy had buyers remorse . When I decide to go look at a potential KIJIJI purchase , if I like it and think the asking price is reasonable , I usually pay up and make the deal , in this case it wasn't much.

Anyways , it's a Fender FR 48 , it's been discontinued . It's pretty much the same as many of the commonly available import resonators as far as materials and dimensions go , the headstock and the "F" holes are what distinguish this from the rest .

It sounds pretty good with new strings ! the strings I changed out were on it when I got it last winter .


----------



## marcos

Yep,Gearhead, thats a great pic of the interior. I always wondered about what they looked like. Thanks.


----------



## Budda

Well thanks for posting the pic


----------



## zontar

My fretless ones--the bass & the new cigarbox type one.


----------



## Alex

Tony Karol nylon string.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Well that's going to be tough to follow, a Karol... hmmm sweet guitar Alex.

Ok from Hand made beauties to Japanese knock-offs, here we go...

I’ve been working on guitars almost non-stop since I left work for holidays on Dec 18th, I’m getting guitars that I’ve bought over the last year up and playing, rebuilt so to speak, this is one of them.

It’s a ’81 Tokai Silverstar. You may know the Silverstar line are a knockoff of the CBS Strat’s, this one is made like a 1976 model right down to the 3 bolt tilting neck, neck pocket routing and even the Fender 70s style saddles and tuners.

I bought it on ebay (from Japan) some time ago with the intention of rebuilding and selling it because I already have my share of Japanese Strat’s. I say rebuild because for what I paid I figured there were going to be issues, but when I got it home I couldn’t believe it was near mint and it’s all original except for the pick guard.

I’m not big on 70’s Strat’s, not big on the look, that and I never played one that I thought was worth owning, so selling it was always my plan, but now that this one’s done there’s no way I’d sell it, it’s just a great instrument.

The Silverstar line was made for the Japanese domestic market and they weren’t exported so there aren’t too many here, but there’s plenty for sale on the net. One thing for sure is that the quality and workmanship in some of the late 70’s / early 80’s Japanese guitars can be astonishing, this Tokai certainly is, the neck is literally a work of art.

It needed a new pick guard, the tortoise guard it came with was junk and didn’t fit properly, wouldn’t you know after trying numerous types the only one that lined up near perfect was the Fender, I went for black the original colour for this guitar.

It also needed new tuners which were really the weak point of this guitar, these guitars came with either a ping knockoff of the Fender 70’s tuners or a Schaller tuner with the same keys. This one had the Ping’s and they were/are schitt.

I bought a set of Kluson’s Fender 70’s reissue’s and while they fit did perfectly between centres (the important part), I had to drill new screw holes and do some work, good news is the new tuner bodies hide the old holes (that I filled anyway).

The electrics are all original, they were clean and work perfectly. A number of pups were offered on these guitars, made by both Gotoh and Dimarzio, this one has black bobbin Gotoh’s with Alnico magnets, they are fairly hot and I’m leaving them because they sound great to me through a Fender tube amp.

The bone nut was a factory stock part and was cut perfectly, the guitar had a tiny bit of fret wear so I did a fret level/crown/polish, cleaned and polished everything and put it back together right down to new felts under the strap buttons.

It took me less than 5 minutes once it was set up and plugged in to decide that it wasn’t going to be for sale, FWIW I think if you like Strat’s and have a chance to get your hands on one of these at a good price, you’ll be very happy.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Haven't had much chance to play lately. Been too busy with holiday stuff then my wife decided we should rearrange the living room and dining room. I guess I get cranky when I don't play much. This morning my wife said," You need to play guitar today." Hard to argue with that. Hooked up the iPad to the Blackstar, cranked the volume and gain up, put on the headphones, and started playing along to random songs on YouTube. First up was the Tokai Breezysound, then the Epiphone Slash Les Paul, and lastly the Epiphone SG with some Sigil pickups. Back to normal now with sore fingers and a grin on my face.


----------



## zontar

Same again today--mostly the fretless bass--but for the last couple of days--when I played--nothing to fret about.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Did some more of this again today. My kids really enjoyed singing Christmas carols the past several weeks accompanied by the Epi and copious amounts of reverb and treble to make Jingle Bells really jingle.


----------



## Gearhead88

The J45


----------



## davetcan

Kinda has to be this one.


----------



## marcos

Practice







tonight so out comes the Classic 60's Tele


----------



## Gearhead88

It's cold !!!!! -24 c , I'm staying inside , playing a bunch of guitars , starting with this one .....................










Gibson songwriter deluxe 12 string , tuned down half a step.


----------



## zontar

Gearhead88 said:


> It's cold !!!!! -24 c , I'm staying inside , playing a bunch of guitars , starting with this one .....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson songwriter deluxe 12 string , tuned down half a step.


I like doing that when it's cold...


----------



## Milkman

I cleaned up my guitar cave yesterday and with a couple of additional wall hangers and a second tier for my keyboard stand, I got some instruments off of the floor and gained a little space.




















Playing the PRS this weekend.


----------



## davetcan

^^^ Let me just give you a "HOLY CRAP" !! ^^^


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> ^^^ Let me just give you a "HOLY CRAP" !! ^^^


Let me give you a "Holy Snikeys Milk! You cleaned!!!"


----------



## davetcan

I'll be using the new Tele while I try to figure out how to configure the 11r to both my amp and as my main recording interface into Sonar.


----------



## marcos

Milkman said:


> I cleaned up my guitar cave yesterday and with a couple of additional wall hangers and a second tier for my keyboard stand, I got some instruments off of the floor and gained a little space.
> 
> View attachment 17314
> 
> 
> View attachment 17315
> 
> 
> 
> Playing the PRS this weekend.
> View attachment 17316


Sweet baby Jezus!!!! Nice collection.


----------



## Jimmy_D

My wife is gone for the day and nearest neighbor is more than 800 meters away so this morning I've been playing this Burny through a big muff and a cranked deluxe reverb. It's got new electrics with original pups and it just rips, who says pots and caps don't matter... I've got it up for sale but I think I'm starting to wonder if I do want to sell it, even though I have another identical guitar!


----------



## zontar

Part of my day was spent with a lot of bass playing on the fretless, and my new sort of cigarbox guitar


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I've owned over 70 guitars and completely dismissed Peavey in the past as not having anything of quality... I was wrong 
The guitar in this Documentary Video is the one I play the most. I play it at 95% of our gigs and rehearsals and very soon will be recording with it. I own 2 other Peavey Wolfgangs and a EVH USA Natural Blonde Wolfgang.


----------



## zontar

My sinuses have been horrendous the last few days--which makes it tricky to hear my playing, especially on fretless bass & slide on my new Blues Box/cigarbox type guitar.
It's also throwing me off on my Mandobird--hopefully tomorrow it will be better.
Then we'll see what I play.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Taking the Partsocaster out for a spin today:


----------



## zontar

Well it wasn't mine, but I did play a 12 string Rickenbacker today--cool sound.
And a Fender Jaguar--also not mine.


----------



## Dom Polito

Pook Burst




__
Dom Polito


__
Jan 17, 2016


__
1










  








Pook Burst




__
Dom Polito


__
Jan 17, 2016


__
1






.


----------



## marcos

BMW-KTM said:


> Taking the Partsocaster out for a spin today:


Very nice. Do you have details on it. Body looks fantastic.


----------



## shoretyus

This showed up last night


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Dom Polito

marcos said:


> Very nice. Do you have details on it. Body looks fantastic.


Made by GBS Gutiars


----------



## Gearhead88

This one , my classic series 70's strat...............



















Last week I pretty much gutted it , the pickups were a little bright , I had ordered and received a set of Fender Custom shop 69 pickups . While I had it apart I changed out the pickguard and spring cover on the back to white pearl , I used an All Parts wiring kit. The old pickguard and electronics are set aside , in case I need it later.



















Quite an improvement ! , it sounds better than I had hoped.


----------



## Dom Polito

Love the pickguard on the left


----------



## Chito

Been playing my 339 a lot more lately. I think I'll switch to it for playing my next gig with this new retro cover band I'm in.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I'm futzing about with a Mosrite copy by Aria. 
It's a fun little guitar with two P-90s.


----------



## zontar

Today my sinuses are better so I spent time with my Fretless bass & my Blues Box.
May spend a bit of time before bed with my Mustang.


----------



## faracaster

Played my Lonnie Mack V and a early 60's Beltone tonight


----------



## BMW-KTM

marcos said:


> Very nice. Do you have details on it. Body looks fantastic.


It's Mexican Cocobolo ... which for some reason many companies are no longer offering as of late.


----------



## cheezyridr

playing the LP today. i've been playing the artist so much, and i don't want the LP to get jealous


----------



## High/Deaf

Just put my 6120 down.










Here's a close-up, with the rockabilly strap my buddy made for me - 30 years ago. How did he know then what I'd be doing now? I sure as hell didn't have a clue.


----------



## davetcan

All Tele today.


----------



## Robert1950

The temperamental one. And she is behaving so far.


----------



## davetcan

SG std through the 11 rack and Traynor QuarterHorse. Just goofing around and exploring the possibilities


----------



## High/Deaf

SG day here too. My 'BestBuy' 50s Tribute with the bigsby I picked up from Chuck on the forum.


----------



## High/Deaf

OK I give up. If the two arrows on the top right don't rotate the picture, what are they for? And what do I do to rotate at picture, since those buttons won't do it?


----------



## Chito

This is the one for me today.


----------



## Hamish

A couple of month's ago a member from out west posted a NGD on a sweet looking G & L. 
If my ship comes in, I'd be playing it. I hope he posts another pic asap. There is just something about that guitar that seems right.


----------



## Woof

It's new so playing this one for a while. Les Paul special double cut through my little Traynor Quarter Horse (a great little pedal/amp). The cabinet was built by Derek Bell, I put in a Cannabis Rex that I got from NextGen guitars  Now I just need to order a pickguard.


----------



## bzrkrage

Today is Strymon Deco day.
Through a Gibson 2015 "Psycho Ex">Creme Brûlée >Deco>Marshall Haze15>split H&K Redbox & SM-57 on 112 Orange PPC112 V-30>Mackie mixer>Roland UA-25EX>Reaper.
This is my mission for the morning.
Hopefully sound & video to be posted later.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Milkman

As my current favourite is in for a set up, I've been playing this one.


----------



## King Loudness

Lately it's been my PRS 408. I'm really enjoying that guitar.

W.


----------



## Gearhead88

Things to do today ...............


Shovel snow & sweep off the deck

Charge motor home batteries

Play guitar(s) , starting with this one , 52 hotrod


----------



## Mike Darolfi

Fender american high way one, maple neck. Been in love with this guitar ever since ive held it...


----------



## Guest

My trusty old '95 PRS Standard in to the Axe-Fx II XL+ running the new Quantum 2.00 beta 2 firmware release. Specifically I'm stuck on the glorious Plexi 100W 1970 model that just got added. Running it in to the Pre-Rola 55 factory IR. Plexi tones to die for.


----------



## Alex

Collings Soco Deluxe w/ P90's. Gift from my wife for my 50th....Pic taken after a jam with my youngest son.


----------



## Gearhead88

My Les Paul Junior Special , mmm , P90's










It's in open D right now , likin the fat tone ! , was playin that sunburst tele earlier , it's in open G , the blonde tele is getting some play time too.


----------



## Guest

Took my latest acquisition to jam today.
'03 Gibson DC Special
Sounded/felt great.


----------



## white buffalo

Today I'm playing my incredible 1954 Epiphone Century. I bought this thing about two weeks ago at The 12th Fret and have been reaching for it the most lately. The super fat and comfy neck paired with the incredibly full and warm sounding New Yorker pickup is a real winning combination.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Took my latest acquisition to jam today.
> '03 Gibson DC Special
> Sounded/felt great.
> 
> View attachment 17920


Happy to hear that it sounded and felt great at the jam.

Hard to believe, but the artwork on the top of your new guitar is "beginning to grow" on conservative, old me!


----------



## greco

white buffalo said:


> Today I'm playing my incredible 1954 Epiphone Century. I bought this thing about two weeks ago at The 12th Fret and have been reaching for it the most lately. The super fat and comfy neck paired with the incredibly full and warm sounding New Yorker pickup is a real winning combination.


What an amazing looking guitar! Congrats!!

The "carve" of the top would make most LP's jealous...LOL (seriously!)

I can only just about imagine the jazz tones that guitar produces.

This pic of your Epi. Century is now the background on my computer desktop.


----------



## Chito

Played this today. Interesting that I'm using it for a rehearsal for a Celtic gig on St Patrick's day. It worked for me.


----------



## greco

I played my "new" 1967 FG110 today (the smaller guitar in the pic).
All the way up to the 5th fret!


----------



## ed2000

white buffalo said:


> Today I'm playing my incredible 1954 Epiphone Century. I bought_* this thing*_ about two weeks ago ......
> 
> NEVVA EVVA...refer to this beauty as a ....THING.......! please.
> 
> more pics would be appreciated.


----------



## davetcan

I rediscovered my 1990 Strat Ultra this week. My favourite Strat of all time.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Last night it was my EVH USA Natural Blonde... killer guitar my wife bought me new for my Birthday in 2013


----------



## Alex

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Last night it was my EVH USA Natural Blonde... killer guitar my wife bought me new for my Birthday in 2013


We have good wives!

Same guitar for me better pic


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Alex Dann said:


> We have good wives!
> 
> Same guitar for me better pic
> 
> View attachment 17981


Yes we do!















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## b-nads




----------



## xinu

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Yes we do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I'm liking that T-shirt.


----------



## JimiGuy7

2010 '58 Gibson Les Paul VOS


----------



## bzrkrage

I'm not. Chest cough that sends me dizzy. No fun.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> I'm not. Chest cough that sends me dizzy. No fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I was there recently & I concur...
I've been playing the same old stuff since I got better.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

xinu said:


> I'm liking that T-shirt.


Got to like Blondie


----------



## Alex

Artinger Convertible


----------



## Merlin

Cort C4H bass & Loar LH-280 archtop.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Ibanez AR 325


----------



## fretzel

I have been playing my modern player tele plus quite a bit lately. Photo from Internet.


----------



## Adcandour

I tried the parts Paul, but put it down to play the Monty. I can barely contribute to this thread thanks to Brian. It's all I play.


----------



## Gearhead88

So I went into L&M yesterday on my way home from work to see what deals were available during this inventory clearout sale.

I've always wanted a Les Paul junior in vintage sunburst.

I was curious about the G force system , there are mixed opinions about it , I thought it best to try it out in the privacy of my home before forming an opinion.

So , I bought one .

It was a great price and came with a super nice case.

That's what I'm playing today.

Trying to learn how the G force works...............

So far I'm finding it works very well , kinda weird to watch it do it's thing but it is very accurate , alternate tunings are a couple of pushes of a button away ........... the height of laziness ?... maybe ? , convenient ? you bet it is !

There's warranty on it for a year , if it screws up , they'll fix it .

If I decide it's crap , I'll pull it off and install a set of normal tuners and still have a nice looking vintage sunburst Junior with a great sounding single P90 that came with a very good case for way less than a thousand bucks.

It sounds good ! , really has some attitude as you turn up the volume.


----------



## sulphur

This beauty...



Hard to get a good pic of this in my poor lighting (I had to screw with the contrast), better pics in the build thread from Jim...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/junior-semi-hollow-update-2016-page-6.57861/page-6

My first experience with mini-hums, I'm quite pleased.
Jim is an accomplished crasftman, evident in that thread.
Just a great feel to this guitar, nice chunky neck, good weight and feels good on a strap,
and most importantly an inspiration to play.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> This beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get a good pic of this in my poor lighting (I had to screw with the contrast), better pics in the build thread from Jim...
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/junior-semi-hollow-update-2016-page-6.57861/page-6
> 
> My first experience with mini-hums, I'm quite pleased.
> Jim is an accomplished crasftman, evident in that thread.
> Just a great feel to this guitar, nice chunky neck, good weight and feels good on a strap,
> and most importantly an inspiration to play.


Holy shit that is NICE!


----------



## Budda

I tried out a PRS Paul's Guitar today at L&M. I liked it.


----------



## zontar

Played some new Taylors today--mostly Concert sized ones--including a 12 string one--odd to see one that wasn't a jumbo or dreadnaught.
Cool guitars--beyond my current means, but cool guitars.


----------



## white buffalo

Today I'm playing this _*incredible *_1960 Les Paul Junior which I just acquired last night from a good friends collection. Took me a couple weeks of selling stuff off to fund it, but I couldn't be happier. 
I was never a single-pickup kinda' guy-- found 'em too limiting--, but after picking this Jr. up for the first time a few months ago at my friends place I was instantly sold. Incredibly versatile volume & tone controls- you can do anything on it. 
6.7lbs of pure dynamite- this thing is an unmatched rock machine. What really sold me was the _super_ fat neck, which is fairly uncommon for '60's-- they're more known for having the slimmer tapper--, so I'm guessing it's a very early '60 w/ '59 specs. The neck's actually fatter than my '59 replica. 
Incredibly resonant body with the most comfortable neck I've played and one really angry P90. Wasn't cheap, but well worth it; fills a gap in my humble collection.


----------



## numb41

white buffalo said:


> Today I'm playing this _*incredible *_1960 Les Paul Junior which I just acquired last night from a good friends collection. Took me a couple weeks of selling stuff off to fund it, but I couldn't be happier.
> I was never a single-pickup kinda' guy-- found 'em too limiting--, but after picking this Jr. up for the first time a few months ago at my friends place I was instantly sold. Incredibly versatile volume & tone controls- you can do anything on it.
> 6.7lbs of pure dynamite- this thing is an unmatched rock machine. What really sold me was the _super_ fat neck, which is fairly uncommon for '60's-- they're more known for having the slimmer tapper--, so I'm guessing it's a very early '60 w/ '59 specs. The neck's actually fatter than my '59 replica.
> Incredibly resonant body with the most comfortable neck I've played and one really angry P90. Wasn't cheap, but well worth it; fills a gap in my humble collection.


That's a beauty.


----------



## Budda

Yeah, you done good WB!


----------



## davetcan

white buffalo said:


> Today I'm playing this _*incredible *_1960 Les Paul Junior which I just acquired last night from a good friends collection. Took me a couple weeks of selling stuff off to fund it, but I couldn't be happier.
> I was never a single-pickup kinda' guy-- found 'em too limiting--, but after picking this Jr. up for the first time a few months ago at my friends place I was instantly sold. Incredibly versatile volume & tone controls- you can do anything on it.
> 6.7lbs of pure dynamite- this thing is an unmatched rock machine. What really sold me was the _super_ fat neck, which is fairly uncommon for '60's-- they're more known for having the slimmer tapper--, so I'm guessing it's a very early '60 w/ '59 specs. The neck's actually fatter than my '59 replica.
> Incredibly resonant body with the most comfortable neck I've played and one really angry P90. Wasn't cheap, but well worth it; fills a gap in my humble collection.


Awesome! I once played a double cut, 2 pup, that I think was a '58, but could have been a 57 or 59. It was owned by Drumbeater who was a member here many years ago. Great drummer, really great drummer, but also played guitar. Anyway, I digress, probably the single best guitar I have ever played, I really did not want to put it down. It haunts me 

Haven't heard from Rick in a long while, sure hope he's OK. He might have gone by Gretschman here, I knew him from a couple of forums before we met, lived in Chatham.


----------



## Scottone

Very nice. The other guitar player in my band plays a '58 Jr. so I have a lot of exposure to the great tones that can be squeezed out of these simple rock machines.




white buffalo said:


> Today I'm playing this _*incredible *_1960 Les Paul Junior which I just acquired last night from a good friends collection. Took me a couple weeks of selling stuff off to fund it, but I couldn't be happier.
> I was never a single-pickup kinda' guy-- found 'em too limiting--, but after picking this Jr. up for the first time a few months ago at my friends place I was instantly sold. Incredibly versatile volume & tone controls- you can do anything on it.
> 6.7lbs of pure dynamite- this thing is an unmatched rock machine. What really sold me was the _super_ fat neck, which is fairly uncommon for '60's-- they're more known for having the slimmer tapper--, so I'm guessing it's a very early '60 w/ '59 specs. The neck's actually fatter than my '59 replica.
> Incredibly resonant body with the most comfortable neck I've played and one really angry P90. Wasn't cheap, but well worth it; fills a gap in my humble collection.


----------



## Gearhead88

A bunch of em got played today.............

My 1987 SG std , a telecaster that has been in open G since the day I got it , my new Junior , and a couple of acoustics.


----------



## davetcan

This one of course


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Tonight I'll be playing "Knuckles" a white 98 Peavey Wolfgang... its a bit beat up but is a killer guitar. I'll also be playing my number one "Rokkit" which is a white with purple flames 04 Peavey Wolfgang.


----------



## marcos

Taking the 87 Strat Plus out tonight and tomorow. Also bringing the Esquire Tele for backup.
Cant go wrong with both of these. Tele twang with Strat smoothness.


----------



## markxander

I dusted off my old Epi Goldtop last week (in my avatar). Correlation doesn't always equal causation, but I've also had an hell of a twinge in my neck for the last few days. Back to the 4.5 lb Danelectro...


----------



## Jim9guitars

I've been seeing how this Axl Badwater Jr. copy sounds in a recording atmosphere. Very impressed so far, for a fairly cheap guitar it cuts through with a nice surf sound with a Fender amp.


----------



## Gearhead88

My new Junior , I can't put it down , there's something about a single P90................... I can't quite describe it.


----------



## fretzel

Played these two tonight. Epi custom pro and Reverend Warhawk 390.


----------



## sulphur

Nice Reverend! Highly under-rated guitars.

I used this at band practice last night, contender for #1...



Another recent arrival, three way with the push/pull tone pot, great guitar!


----------



## Guest

Here's my Rev.


----------



## fretzel

^^^Nice! Did it come with the hard case? I didn't get one with mine but got it for a very good price so I can't complain too much. That is a Warhawk HB?


----------



## Guest

Yes, HB II. Discontinued reverse headstock, like yours.
I bought mine used. It came with the generic h/case.
How do your P90's sound with the BCC?


----------



## white buffalo




----------



## fretzel

laristotle said:


> How do your P90's sound with the BCC?


Really great. At least I think so. Can go from jangly to mean with a flick of the wrist. 

How is it with the hb?

Always wanted to check out the reeves gabrels model.


----------



## sulphur

You guys got me to drag out my Flatroc! Thanks! 8)



The Revtrons with the BCC can go from chimey almost single coil tone into a P90 roar territory.

I also have a Volcano with aftermarket pickups...


----------



## fretzel

I love that flatroc! The newer Warhawks come with a bigsby as well.


----------



## zontar

My FenderMustang, and a little bit on my Mandobird...








Although I tried the vibrato bar on it today--with the handle--not just subtle uses by pushing on the bridge with the heel of my hand.


----------



## Guest

I almost bought a mandobird.
Missed it by ten minutes.
I thought about buying a mini strat or the like
and converting it into an octave mando.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Look at the Revs!
I'll have to get a good picture of my Jetstream 290.

Today, and for the next while, I'll be playing this.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I almost bought a mandobird.
> Missed it by ten minutes.
> I thought about buying a mini strat or the like
> and converting it into an octave mando.


I got mine used--I did put it down & walk away from it at one point as there was other stuff I was thinking about, but I had earlier seen on the Epi site that they're discontinued--and it was a good price--so I bought it.

But a converted mini-Strat could be cool.


----------



## ColForbin

Playing my custom from AO guitars in Freeport, ME. Hand wound pickups with an OBEL.


----------



## fretzel

ColForbin said:


> Playing my custom from AO guitars in Freeport, ME. Hand wound pickups with an OBEL.


OBEL-had to look that up. Interesting concept. Different looking bridge too. 

Last night I was reacquainting with GarageBand. Playing my epi Nighthawk. So many tones and very easy playing guitar. 










Pic from net.


----------



## Alex

My PRS DC245.


----------



## Gearhead88

My bird needs plucking .............


----------



## Jimmy_D

playing this one right now


----------



## mario

They entire family were out today so I got to crank this for a couple of hours. 1971 Les Paul Deluxe with P-90s from the 1950s that were taken from a destroyed guitar. Ever now and then I have to remind myself what a great LP this is. Easily in the top 5 of Lesters I have ever played.


----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> They entire family were out today so I got to crank this for a couple of hours. 1971 Les Paul Deluxe with P-90s from the 1950s that were taken from a destroyed guitar. Ever now and then I have to remind myself what a great LP this is. Easily in the top 5 of Lesters I have ever played.


It's in the top #1 of Lesters I've played.


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> It's in the top #1 of Lesters I've played.


Thanks....she is sweet. It was the last guitar Eric (RIP) worked on. Other then his spectacular setup he installed a Tonepros bridge. He also did the Peter Green mod on it. Eric explained it was all in the wiring....no magnet flip on this.


----------



## pattste

ColForbin said:


> Playing my custom from AO guitars in Freeport, ME. Hand wound pickups with an OBEL.


Wow, that's beautiful. Looks sort of like a solid body Languedoc.


----------



## marcos

Got a practice this afternoon with my keyboard player and my Squier Tele will be the one. Love the Twang Kings in it plus got my new Princeton Brownie and they go well together.


----------



## davetcan

Just recovering from a cold/flu thingy so today I'm going to keep it very light and simple. PRS SE Singlecut Korina with a really nice pair of JS Moore Customs in her. Weighs absolutely nothing and sounds great.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

This one both nights this weekend with Blakkstone Hexx.
I won it this past Sunday night at the Ferny Turnbull fundraiser and for what it is... a promo guitar... it's actually gig worthy 











The winning moment


----------



## marcos

mario said:


> They entire family were out today so I got to crank this for a couple of hours. 1971 Les Paul Deluxe with P-90s from the 1950s that were taken from a destroyed guitar. Ever now and then I have to remind myself what a great LP this is. Easily in the top 5 of Lesters I have ever played.
> By no means am i a LP player but there is something majical about a Gold Top especially from the 70's. Congrats.


----------



## High/Deaf

@mario That is beauty of a Les Paul. Real-world vintage looking and relic'ing. Also, that is the widest binding I've ever seen in a cutaway. But after a couple looks I realize its the wide angle lens making it look that way.



Lemmy Hangslong said:


> This one both nights this weekend with Blakkstone Hexx.
> I won it this past Sunday night at the Ferny Turnbull fundraiser and for what it is... a promo guitar... it's actually gig worthy


Cool guitar. Just as long as you don't have to drink it's namesake. 

On the other hand, perhaps the guitar has the same 'effect' on females that the drink does..............


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Might have to test that theory


----------



## zontar

Well it wasn't actually today, but over last weekend I played a few not so usual ones that aren't mine--wish I had some pictures.
-Carvin electric hollowbody bass shaped like a P Bass
-Washburn Spidercone reso
-Savannah Mini Bass (Like the Kala Ubass--but solidbody and shaped like a non reverse Thunderbird)
-Voyage Air electric guitar 9they fold up)
-Stridente ca. 1900 bowlback mandolin


----------



## BMW-KTM

It's been a while since I picked up the Baritone-6 so I've been banging away on it today. I always forget how different everything sounds when I play it on this one.


----------



## bronco_remi

My good ol' Gibson SG Standard and Competion Series Fender Mustang


----------



## marcos

And back to the Esquire.!!!


----------



## Adcandour

I played the second from the left. It's on the radar. I wish it wasn't.


----------



## numb41

I've been in a terrible gear flip mode, but I will try and keep this. 
2013 R9 in Bourbon Burst.


----------



## SGJones

numb41 said:


> I've been in a terrible gear flip mode, but I will try and keep this.
> 2013 R9 in Bourbon Burst.
> View attachment 19085


You can send it my way any time Flipper!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

I haven't since Monday. Pulled a muscle in my damn back. Just as much as I don't feel like it as uncomfortable.


----------



## 5732

Core CT the last few days (on the top).


----------



## Guest

Nice Yami!


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Nice Yami!





laristotle said:


> Nice Yami!


It is--and so are the other two...


----------



## Mooh

Squier CV Telecaster, stock. 

I took it and a Thinline to a Legion gig this evening but only played the CV. If I didn't know it was a cheap model I wouldn't have been able to tell by playability or tone. I bought this CV with the intention of using it as a platform for mods, but it just doesn't demand it. I used all three pickup settings, into a Boss ME-80, into a Traynor YCV50.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 5732

zontar said:


> It is--and so are the other two...


Thanks, the Eastman is gone and I miss it.


----------



## numb41

SGJones said:


> You can send it my way any time Flipper!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pony up Mr. Jones!


----------



## zontar

mud_guy said:


> Thanks, the Eastman is gone and I miss it.


I would miss it too.


----------



## davetcan

These two for the past few days, working on recording "I'd Love to Change the World".


----------



## exhausted

My new to me 80s MIJ Tele Custom.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

This Thursday at the Krave it will be these two...


----------



## ronmac

Warming this one up for my annual St. Paddy's Day show this weekend.


----------



## Alex

Steinberger - it's a fine instrument


----------



## Budda

My buddy had one of those - it was surprisingly heavy!

The studio consists of my PRS (Custom 22 and Artist V), 5 telecasters and my AJC singlecut. I've used most of the teles, both the PRS and the AJC over the last few days. It's an interesting time.


----------



## Alex

Yes, it's probably 7lbs. i'm currently traveling and it works great in the hotel with a 1/4" jack and interface to GarageBand.


----------



## cheezyridr

i played my ibanez artist today, but only for about 20 minutes. i just got it back from steve's. the did the complimentary set up on it because i was having a problem with it i couldn't figure out. 
it wouldn't sustain on the unwound strings above the 12th fret. they said it was neck relief, but i couldn't see it with my eye. they aren't what they used to be. it seems to be better now, but i'll know for sure when i get it to the jam next time. i can only get so loud here in the apt.


----------



## Woof

As always when something new arrives it gets played ...


----------



## Robert1950

Well, I picked up my Casino Coupe today, first time I've played a guitar in over 10 days. Amazing how a painful muscle pull in the lower left back turns you off from playing. Managed to put in 20 minutes - Warmed up, then watched and played along a with a Justin Guitar lesson. Then my back said that's enough for now, stand up and walk around


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Well, I picked up my Casino Coupe today, first time I've played a guitar in over 10 days. Amazing how a painful muscle pull in the lower left back turns you off from playing. Managed to put in 20 minutes - Warmed up, then watched and played along a with a Justin Guitar lesson. Then my back said that's enough for now, stand up and walk around


Yeah--that's just one reason it sucks when you get hurt or sick & it affects your playing ability--sucks for other reasons as well too.


----------



## davewrites

Was wailing on my BBM* Cabronita tonight...










*Black-Black-Maple


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> i played my ibanez artist today, but only for about 20 minutes. i just got it back from steve's. the did the complimentary set up on it because i was having a problem with it i couldn't figure out.
> it wouldn't sustain on the unwound strings above the 12th fret. they said it was neck relief, but i couldn't see it with my eye. they aren't what they used to be. it seems to be better now, but i'll know for sure when i get it to the jam next time. i can only get so loud here in the apt.



How are they not what they used to be? I'm only asking, cause I've been obsessing over them lately. Do you have an idea when they may have stopped being as well-made?


----------



## cheezyridr

adcandour said:


> How are they not what they used to be? I'm only asking, cause I've been obsessing over them lately. Do you have an idea when they may have stopped being as well-made?



no, i meant my eyes aren't what they used to be, and i couldn't see the problem with the neck relief. my eyes began their descent into obscurity in about 2009 or so, and it gets fuzzier all the time, within arm's length. outside of that they work pretty well though


----------



## fretzel

cheezyridr said:


> no, i meant my eyes aren't what they used to be, and i couldn't see the problem with the neck relief. my eyes began their descent into obscurity in about 2009 or so, and it gets fuzzier all the time, within arm's length. outside of that they work pretty well though


.......and I thought you meant Steve's isn't what it used to be. LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

Ths morning it's this one, but I feel like it will be a Stratish afternoon.


----------



## cheezyridr

i like the saddles and the awesome red color


----------



## Milkman

Thanks

I got lucky with this one I think.

It stays in tune with reasonable use, somewhere between a Strat and a Floyd in terms of stability.

It has great, great action and playability. The mods I had done have transformed the guitar from my perspective.

Master volume, three way toggle pick up selector, mini-toggle taps both humbuckers.


----------



## bzrkrage

I got a solid 2hrs no interruptions to play with pedals, amps, and this baby.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Budda

I'm using my Squier strat because all my other guitars are at the studio til tuesday. It works, but it's still in somewhat rough shape.


----------



## zontar

I hadn't played fretless bass for a week or so--so today it got a lot of playing time.


----------



## fretzel

Played this until 2am last night. Signature T that I picked up used from L&M. Whoever owned it before me swapped the pups took off the locking tuners changed the pots and put in a bumble bee cap. Plays and sounds great. I changed the knobs.


----------



## ronmac

My Electra "Elvin Bishop" 335 Clone


----------



## fretzel

^^^^I like the colour of that burst.


----------



## ronmac

Thanks. It is a beauty, and quite a bit richer looking than the iPhone pictures show.

This is a guitar that just keeps growing on me. The neck is absolutely perfect for me and it sounds great. I just checked the string change date. Have had the same ones on since early 2014 (!) and it still has perfect intonation up and down the neck.


----------



## Alex

My Collings


----------



## exhausted

My ES-330 with my new Friedman.


----------



## cboutilier

Today I've been fooling around, unplugged, on this 70s Lero T- style guitar. The electronics don't work.


----------



## sambonee

ronmac said:


> My Electra "Elvin Bishop" 335 Clone


I loved mine. Had to go with the last exodus. Mine had the MPC effects. I do miss it.


----------



## High/Deaf

Thinlines are just such great guitars. Classy yet ballsy. What more could anyone want?


----------



## zontar

I spent a big chunk of it playing my fretless bass again, I'm almost afraid I am turning into a bass player...
I better go play some 6 string before the day is over.


----------



## Blind Dog

laristotle said:


> Acoustic at the end of the couch that I pick up during commercials.


You've found a way to get in a lot of practice time. Seems there's more every day.

& I'm playing my couch-handy '78 Guild D-35 presently. A journeyman's guitar that seriously outperforms its 'betters'.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Today was vintage day. I spent the morning with the '67 Fender Bronco. Other than the poor refin, she is all stock and expressive.

I never played her through the Mesa Mini Rec yet or the Alter Ego X4; so I went from Princeton, to Mini Rec, to both in stereo, highlighted with nostalgia delay effects from the Alter Ego.

I have been tweaking away at the old Bronco, undoing bad ideas and abuse. It starting to become an awesome little player. I reassembled the bridge correctly. It is just unbelievable how some people can bugger things up, but thankfully all the pieces were there, except the vibrato bar. I am still hunting down an original, hopefully local.


----------



## Alex

My Montrose CC#28A Les Paul.


----------



## Merlin

Godin Session, blackburst MN


----------



## Alex

My son's PRS SE Tremonti. I did a full set up (it needed it!) and it is a great sounding and playing guitar.


----------



## Robert1950

I was at L&M Whyte Ave in the acoustic dept. I played around 10 guitars in an hour or so. Mostly Epiphones. I wanted to test an EL-00 Pro, that folk sized, blues acoustic. I compared it to the equivalent Gibson L-00. I found no important difference. Same with the Dove Pro and the Hummingbird Pro. Nothing that near in sound justified the 5x + price difference. There were a couple of Gibson J45s. One was good, the other was magic. I also tried a Taylor GS Mini and Big Baby. Both were excellent sounding

But what I found out is that I really prefer a cutaway. That extra two frets made a difference to what I was playing. And I like the sound from a Jumbo. I did like the more mid focused EL-00 and it was comfortable to hold, but the full ringing sound from the larger guitars was more what I was looking for. No Taylors with a cutaway that were in my price range. 

As far as other non-cutaways, I liked the sound of the Dove Pro a little better than the Hummingbird Pro. A little more snap and clarity. The two I am considering the AJ-220CE - http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Acoustic-Electric/AJ-220SCE.aspx
and the EJ-200CE - http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Acoustic-Electric/EJ-200SCE.aspx Both of the guitars surprised me with their sound. However the EJ-200CE is $200 more. A bit over budget.

It's Gibson month in April. The flyer isn't out yet, but it is online at the stores.


----------



## cboutilier

Today I've been playing the hell out of my Epiphone Dot ES-335, getting ready for an Eric Clapton birthday tribute at the open mic I play in the house band for.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

For Today and the rest of the weekend out in Banff at the Rose and Crown ( 7, 8, 9 )


----------



## marcos

Going out to play a sugar bush today for the first time and bringing the 87 Strat Plus


----------



## ronmac

My new to me Godin EB-FL....


----------



## Merlin

This one:









Did some work on it this morning - shimmed the neck, raised the bridge, and turned the saddle around to get better adjustability.


----------



## Merlin

ronmac said:


> My new to me Godin EB-FL....
> 
> View attachment 19765


I have one in natural finish. I just refer to it as the Acoustibass.


----------



## ronmac

It needs new strings. Merlin, do you have a favourite set for fretless?


----------



## Chito

Love this guitar. Not sure exactly why because as far as I know I'm at least the 3rd owner of this guitar who's from GC and there's probably more over the course of the 20 years of it's existence. All I know is it's very comfortable to play, sounds good and one of my most versatile guitars.


----------



## Merlin

I have D'Addario tapewounds on mine.



ronmac said:


> It needs new strings. Merlin, do you have a favourite set for fretless?


----------



## ronmac

Thanks, Merlin. I think I have a set of Fender tapewounds around, so as long as they are long enough I will give them a try. I believe they originally shipped with Chrome Flats, so will likely try those at some point.


----------



## Tone Chaser

I rearranged the small pedal board today to include the new to me HOF and Alter Ego V2. My Blue Note is on its way to another forum member, so now I have the room. I still have the Flashback, Chicken Soup and Flex Drive on it. Today I rigged the Mesa Mini Rec and PRRI Brownie in stereo. The guitar of choice today was the LP Studio Pro.


----------



## mario

Alex said:


> My son's PRS SE Tremonti. I did a full set up (it needed it!) and it is a great sounding and playing guitar.
> 
> View attachment 19526


My teenage son also has a SE Tremonti. Terrific guitar.


----------



## Milkman

Every once in awhile I pick up this one and for some reason I'm always blown away by the playability. It has nice big frets and low action, but is great for bending notes.

Last night was one of those onces.


----------



## Analogman

My new 335!


----------



## flyswatter

Played a gig in Montreal Thursday and in Orford yesterday. Used my Guild Starfire IV for both. Will probably play that one today as well, as I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## BEACHBUM

After doing some serious mods to my Am Stndrd and G&L Teles they've had most of my attention for sometime. Now that the honey moon is over with those two I decided to bring this one out of the closet today. Yep, she's still a thrill.

Fender Special Edition Koa


----------



## white buffalo

Spent the day playing this incredible 2014 Gustavsson Bluesmaster Custom 59 limited (1 of only 3 aged ones and the only one with a one-piece top) before I ship it out to its new owner tomorrow.


----------



## ronmac

> before I ship it out to its new owner tomorrow.


What a gorgeous guitar! Do you need me to resend you the correct address?


----------



## white buffalo

ronmac said:


> What a gorgeous guitar! Do you need me to resend you the correct address?


haha, already shipped it out! was a terrific guitar-- unparalleled craftsmanship--, but ultimately not _me_. 
i'm going to spec one out again later this year or in 2017, but until then am thrilled with what i got in trade (a yaron burst; _much_ prefer it):


----------



## white buffalo

i should add... the gustavsson i just traded was _the _best _looking _guitar i've ever encountered (read: owned/played/seen). i mean, just look at that incredible top and finish. 
the yaron has a much more pronounced reddish burst with lemony core, which i'm not crazy about, but in certain lighting, such as above, looks great. that said, plays and sounds unlike any other lp i've ever handled. his pickups are just *wow*.


----------



## cboutilier

I spent all last night jamming on my best friend's guitar. Its a early 2000's Epiphone Dot ES-335 with a Bigsby on it. I really need a Bigsby for my Dot. It was an absolute blast, and an incredibly versatile guitar. I was playing everything from Hendrix and SRV covers, to Blue Rodeo and classic country on it, all night.


----------



## zontar

A fretless Kala U BAss (not mine)--I thought it would be trickier due to the very short scale giving less room for error--but it wasn't too bad.
Playing fretless bass for just over two years now has made fretted basses--even uke sized ones feel strange.
Also played my fretless bass, a Godin mandolin, & a couple of Ibanez shredder type guitars with normal necks (Not the flat shredder style neck)


----------



## EchoWD40

Still doesn't get old. Set it up with 12's the other day too!


----------



## Robert1950

This one that I got yesterday, used, or should I say barely hardly ever used, on the cheap. Fender CP-100 Parlour guitar










stock photo


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> This one that I got yesterday, used, or should I say barely hardly ever used, on the cheap. Fender CP-100 Parlour guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock photo


Looking forward to the actual photos...


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Ronbeast

Currently strumming out a few chords on my 2011 Gibson melody maker flying V. One of 200 ever made in black


----------



## fretzel

Epi Custom Pro. Just changed the strings for the first time, and lowered the action a bit. I live it even more now. Coil tap and out of phase.


----------



## Robert1950

I find myself picking up and playing the cheap Fender CP-100 parlour guitar almost everyday. It is comfortable and an easy player. It's just there all the time.


----------



## buyusfear

Playing the TV junior I built last fall.


----------



## Chito

Just recorded a couple of new tracks. And will be practicing tonight with the retro boys. It's the es-336 all day for me. It's just the most comfortable to play.


----------



## Merlin

The Loar 280 today. I think the Fishman Loudbox I grabbed off Kijiji today is the best match I've found for it so far.


----------



## Alex

Multiple guitar day going over a bunch of songs. Tyler Black Classic, Montrose Les Paul and Collings Soco. My hands felt great after playing the bigger string gauge Collings Soco but I don't want to push it....will be changing to 10-48 string gauge. The Collings sounds great!.


----------



## Spellcaster

My current favourite is a Tele partscaster I built three years ago.....Paulownia body, 97 Squier Strat Protone neck, and Rickenbacker Toaster pickups.


----------



## Adcandour

Now that I've got the new pots and wiring installed, I'm playing the Monty. Just got it back after about 3 weeks.

Comes with an overdue dose of plaid:


----------



## greco

adcandour said:


> Comes with an overdue dose of plaid:


Do you get royalties from someone/somewhere for wearing plaid?


----------



## mario

adcandour said:


> Now that I've got the new pots and wiring installed, I'm playing the Monty. Just got it back after about 3 weeks.
> 
> Comes with an overdue dose of plaid:
> 
> View attachment 20397



The plaid look's badass. But seriously what a wonderful looking guitar.


----------



## Adcandour

greco said:


> Do you get royalties from someone/somewhere for wearing plaid?


My great great great grandfather invented plaid.


----------



## High/Deaf

If it's not Scottish, it's crrrrrraaaaaaaaappppppppppp!


----------



## Tone Chaser

I spent the day with that fat neck, P90, 2013 SG "50's Prototype" Tribute, and the Mesa Mini Rec. Every time that guitar comes out of the case it just finds a way to become more endearing to me. The neck was just a tad to fat for me when I first got it, but it is now feeling more natural in my hands, and always toneful in my head. 

The Mini Rec has knocked every dirt pedal off of my pedal board, except for the 80's RAT. Even the RAT isn't necessary, but it still is there for the other amps that need a little help.


----------



## Merlin

Spent some more time playing the Loar through the Fishman today, but also got around to hooking up my new pedals and using them with my Jazzmaster. The Magnavibe and Spaghetti Western fuzz may be the best pedals I've ever owned.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Just for kicks I thought I'd try the Tele through the Big Bad Boogie
Move over Twin Reverb!


----------



## zontar

Yesterday I played most of them.
And some that weren't mine.


----------



## exhausted

The PRS 30th the last couple days.


----------



## High/Deaf

Just finished wiring and testing this. I'll be playing it for the next couple of days, and try it in anger on Friday night at a jam.


----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> Just finished wiring and testing this. I'll be playing it for the next couple of days, and try it in anger on Friday night at a jam.


What's the deal with the slide switch?


----------



## High/Deaf

Must be an optional allusion, or just plain ol' bad photography.......

The only switch is a Fenderesque 5 way switch. I guess it's in the neck/mid position in the pic.


----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> Must be an optional allusion, or just plain ol' bad photography.......
> 
> The only switch is a Fenderesque 5 way switch. I guess it's in the neck/mid position in the pic.


It looks smaller in the pic.


----------



## BMW-KTM

High/Deaf said:


> .. and try it in anger on Friday night ...


 Try it in anger?

Interesting expression.

LOL


----------



## white buffalo

I'm playing these two:


----------



## Tone Chaser

Today I pulled out the Godin LG Signature.

















Every so often it needs some love too.


----------



## cboutilier

I spent this evening with a dear old friend. My very first guitar, an 01 Yamaha RGX121S, straight into my Crate VC5212 with the gain cranked! Been wailing away at the blues and beating the whammy bar around like crazy. It's been fun, as I've only played it a handful of times in the last decade.


----------



## Tone Chaser

I had the PRS SE EG HSS Strat type, disassembled for some service for a few days. I got it back together this afternoon and had to play it for a while. Lots of black on black Strat tone from a PRS.


----------



## Merlin

My customised Godin SD was getting the attention today. It's got EMG strat pickups, and a SPC tone control. It's pretty much the one guitar I could rely on to do anything.


----------



## mario

white buffalo said:


> I'm playing these two:


LOL...those 2 Lesters look badass.


----------



## exhausted

my new to me R8.


----------



## bolero

MIM tele


----------



## Beaster

Always switch between my Fender Strat deluxe and Gibson LP Standard. Love both of them equally.


----------



## Alex

SVL Sixty One. Simon Law S - going on 5 years....


----------



## Tone Chaser

I had to play the 1976 Epiphone ET-290 today. It is 40 years old now. It sounds and feels like a quality Matsumoku guitar should. Years ago this got a fair amount of play. Not so much now.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Been playing my 73 4001 recently.



TD


----------



## Tone Chaser

Today the 1973 Super Axe (Yamaha SA 60) came out to play. Ever since I loaded it with Seymour Duncans in the late '80's, it has never, ever, failed to put a silly grin of satisfaction on my face. No other guitar that I own does this to me!


----------



## exhausted

96 LP Custom


__
http://instagr.am/p/BFcCFhCnKYd/


----------



## zontar

Hmm, I'm a sucker for a black LP Custom--may need to go play mine (An older heavily modded one--btu still a LP)

Today though was mostly a fretless bass day.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Today the American Deluxe Stratocaster and I spent some quality time together. The neck is awesome and the S-1 feature is tonally surprising me the more that I try to incorporated into actual play. I was using it today to play tunes that would normally be covered with one of the Les Pauls. It's not a LP, but it's working for me.


----------



## Robert1950

I played power chords and anything that did not involve the middle finger, as I cut it two days ago. Epiphone Casino Coupe.


----------



## zontar

Liked for the guitar--not the cutting your finger bit.


----------



## Alex

A LP and Strat is always a good day - At our singer's rehearsal space.


----------



## Alex

Dano Semi Hollow 12 String - right out of the box, guitar in tune, sounds and plays great. Great quality for offshore made instrument.


----------



## Robert1950

Just had it set up. Fat neck is new to me, but I don't think it will take too much to get used to it because it sounds and plays really fine.


----------



## Merlin

It was the Godin SD with EMG strat pups today. Lots of neck pickup.


----------



## Gimper

Been playing the PRS a lot lately...


----------



## chronic

Alex said:


> Steinberger - it's a fine instrument
> 
> View attachment 19224


I have been trying to get one of these guitars for about 6 months now. The lower end spirit models can be shipped from the US but the Synapse models are almost impossible to find.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Been playing this beater Epi SG lately. It was a Pirates of the Caribbean special model which is basically an Epiphone SG G-400 with a bunch of pirate stickers on it. I bought it used from a guy who had used it in a punk band. He didn't like the stickers so he did a really bad paint job to cover them up. Because of the paint job I got it really cheap. I wasn't happy with the pickups so I put in some Sigil pickups. They are awesome. It's the perfect beater guitar for jams where you might be worried about the guitar walking out of the building or some drunk on stage knocking it over. It plays way above it's pay grade and sounds great. I usually use 9-42 strings. I've been trying to learn slide so I put some 11-52s on it. All I can say is wow! the Sigil pickups sounded great with the 9's but with the bigger ropes they are incredible. Big bends are a little harder but the tone is worth it. I've tried thicker strings on some of my other guitars but none of them reacted like this. Only problem is the B string intonation is a little off. Going to have to flip the saddle around but haven't had time yet.


----------



## Robert1950

Just banging out chords. Have it running into my Vox Pathefinder 15r analog ss amp with gain and volume low, treble at noon and bass around 1 pm, touch of reverb. Really surprised how acoustic it sounds. I do like the electronics in this. I just sold a 335 sized electric for a 339 size electric because it fits me like a glove. So you can imagine that I am still getting used to the size of this thing though. Super Jumbo, 17" lower bout, 4.5" thick. I play sitting down with a strap. Makes it a lot easier to handle. The neck and playability are very good. EJ200sce.


----------



## exhausted

My R8 which is turning out to be a pretty great guitar for me.


----------



## Jamdog

Ha! 

I realized that I now can post in this thread without saying "the same as everyday" now that I actually own guitars (plural). Lol. 

Today I play a vantage vs-600 r rainbow










For the last week I've been getting used to how easy this guitar plays.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Yesterday I played this guitar for the last time.










She now belongs to an IT guy living not to far from the University in Old Strathcona.
It's always a time of mixed emotions watching a beauty like this run away from home and take up with another man.
At least if she has to be a ho she got paid well.
Full asking price, no dickering.
And cash, too.
A white envelope full of 50s and 20s.


----------



## Adcandour

I wish it was my old Gibson ES-339. 

I can't remember how to play this and have no idea what pedal I was using. If I had to guess, I'd say Dr. Scientist reverb and then the Morpheus droptune.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Jamdog

I've learn to intonate guitars thanks to you guys. 

Then I played my original first guitar, a Jackson js23 that had been freshly intonated... 










It actually plays rather good, and I like the tone. It's bridge's humbucker sounds pretty much like the one on my Vantage, but the neck pu's treble is a bit less metallic. I guess it may have to do with the strings. Overall I'd say that it's warmer than the Vantage.


----------



## High/Deaf

Took a Les Paul and a Tele to a jam last night. Started with the LP but when I switched to the Tele, things just clicked. Played it the rest of the night. I'm not really a Tele guy but I can see why so many people love them.


----------



## BlairWatson

Playing this one tonight—customized Larivee Flying V , w/ PX-90


----------



## Guest

Jammed today at Riff Wrath's (no, not THE upcoming jam) with forumites hamstrung and reverb at 11.
I brought these puppies with me. It's nice to sling the semi on and see the fretboard again since my belly's shrunk a bit. lol.
The DC was for show n' tell mostly (but played as well) before I scrape the paint.


----------



## LexxM3

I recognize that rug


----------



## zontar

Playing my fretless (Ibanez SR500F) again and a Malibu Mini (not mine)


----------



## Guest

LexxM3 said:


> I recognize that rug


It's such a cool pic that you took.
I use it all the time.


----------



## Merlin

The Loar LH-280 today. Just back from getting the wiring redone.


----------



## brohymn2

Flip flopped back and forth between my esp James hetfield signature and my jackson king v pro tonight, been away the past 2 weeks on vacation with family and haven't had a chance to play. Not what you would call a talented player but I love having these instruments to wail on to make some noise and beat the demons into submission... great looking guitars everyone. I hate looking at this thread cause then I start thinking getting a new guitar lol.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

Merlin said:


> The Loar LH-280 today. Just back from getting the wiring redone.
> 
> View attachment 20968


Very nice guitar. The bridge alone looks like it required hours of hand-work. Did you change pickups or just get it rewired?


----------



## Merlin

High/Deaf said:


> Very nice guitar. The bridge alone looks like it required hours of hand-work. Did you change pickups or just get it rewired?


Just rewired. One of the tone pots was bad, and there was a ground loop.


----------



## allthumbs56

Band practice tonight. Haven't had the Tele out in a while.


----------



## Merlin

Haven't pulled this one out in a while. S&P Songsmith 12. I added an LR Baggs Lyric pickup.


----------



## Hamstrung

Just acquired these two in the last week or so... Getting a lot of attention currently...


----------



## Merlin

Hamstrung said:


> Just acquired these two in the last week or so... Getting a lot of attention currently...
> 
> View attachment 21020


I blame you for grabbing all the great deals on semis! I would love to have that Sheraton.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Merlin said:


> I blame you for grabbing all the great deals on semis! I would love to have that Sheraton.


I have the same Sheraton. It's a keeper.


----------



## Robert1950

The Epiphone EJ200ce acoustic. I changed the strings to D'Addario Nickel Bronze 12-53s. I like them better than the Coated Phosphor Bronze 13s that were on before.


----------



## bzrkrage

Hamstrung said:


> Just acquired these two in the last week or so... Getting a lot of attention currently...
> 
> View attachment 21020


The black is a "Dot ????" I like that quite a bit!


----------



## Ti-Ron

The Jag is out for a run!


----------



## Hamstrung

bzrkrage said:


> The black is a "Dot ????" I like that quite a bit!


Yeah, a "Dot Studio" model... None more black!


----------



## TA462

Its been awhile now since I took this guitar out of its case. I really like it but don't play it much.









My Faded Honeyburst Les Paul Traditional.


----------



## chrstnjcb

Ahhh absolutely gorgeous!!

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier

I stopped at L&M today and got my heart hooked on a gorgeous Epiphone Les Paul 3 pickup black beauty. It's not often I'm drawn so strongly to a Lester.


----------



## metrick

Just got this yesterday from L&M.









Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## brohymn2

Cheap ass Kalos acoustic my wife got me while I was deployed overseas. It's been sitting around for the past 7 years in my basement. I've had the itch to learn some acoustic stuff the last few days and busted er out. Doesn't sound the greatest but the wood is probably dryer than a popcorn fart. Oh well I'm enjoying strumming it so that's the main thing right. There's a new acoustic somewhere in my future but not any time soon so I'll just have to work with what I got.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

That Kalos sure is shiny though. I invested in a humidifier for my stuff a bit ago. It was worth it for the guitars as well as personal comfort here in the Edmonton Desert.


----------



## Merlin

Played the Strat and the Loar archtop today while testing amps. Doing a jazz group rehearsal on the Loar through either the Lunchbox or Fishman tonight.


----------



## brohymn2

Dorian2 said:


> That Kalos sure is shiny though. I invested in a humidifier for my stuff a bit ago. It was worth it for the guitars as well as personal comfort here in the Edmonton Desert.


You get one for your guitar or a room humidifier?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog

Today I tried to play the dinky minion. 










It's a very nice guitar, but I don't think I like 3/4 sized guitars. 
Playing the sweep lick in the intro of Johnny be Goode, the shorter strings makes for different sounds when pushing the strings. 

Otherwise it's a superb player and a lot of fun. The action on this axe is super low with no buzz anywhere, and the jumbo frets are a blast. Plus, it weights next to nothing. 

Here's it next to my full size jackson, which I also played today.


----------



## davetcan

I've been playing the Hiland for the past few days. Took it to practice on Thursday and fell in love with it again


----------



## zontar

I'll have time later--right now just waiting for a couple of people to help with something that needs to be moved--I have specific people already.
But I feel like playing my Mustang & maybe my Mandobird.


----------



## Guest

Pulled this puppy out of it's case today to test the amp I just bought.
'98 CE22


----------



## Dorian2

brohymn2 said:


> You get one for your guitar or a room humidifier?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



Both.


----------



## sulphur

Band practice tonight, here's the rig...


----------



## marcos

sulphur said:


> Band practice tonight, here's the rig...


Nice looking rig buddy.


----------



## sulphur

Thanks @marcos!

You didn't get along with your YGL1?
I found the speaker change and the extra cab really helps this amp fill things out.


----------



## marcos

sulphur said:


> Thanks @marcos!
> 
> You didn't get along with your YGL1?
> I found the speaker change and the extra cab really helps this amp fill things out.


I liked it but it started humming and i just got fed up with used amps and bought the Brownie Princeton witch left me hanging!!! Telling you buddy, not been lucky with tube amps. I take care of my stuff, dont bang it around or anything.


----------



## Merlin

The black strat today...


----------



## Chitmo

sulphur said:


> Band practice tonight, here's the rig...


I recognize that guitar


----------



## Tone Chaser

Today I spent sometime with the PRS SE EG. This model is kind of rare, it is a black on black Strat like guitar that feels like a Gibson. The tremolo setup floats and stays in tune. A simple and effective guitar.


----------



## Tone Chaser

And then the 2013 Gibson '50's Tribute 'Prototype' SG.

I stumbled upon some awesome vibes through the 1976 YGM3 (now 40 years old), and the MXR Prime Distortion, Digitech Digidelay, Tremolo from that luscious amp, using restraint, tweaking the knobs on the guitar. This simple P90 guitar never ceases to amaze me!!!

The combined result was a spacey fuzz effect that I never, ever expected from that set of effects, amp, and guitar.


----------



## Guest

Those 50's trib's are nice guit's.
I bought one for my neighbour at the Elmira show.
He's quite pleased with it. I should have kept it. lol.


----------



## Robert1950

The little cheap Fender parlour. So easy to pick up and noodle around with


----------



## sulphur

Tone Chaser said:


> And then the 2013 Gibson '50's Tribute 'Prototype' SG.
> 
> I stumbled upon some awesome vibes through the 1976 YGM3 (now 40 years old), and the MXR Prime Distortion, Digitech Digidelay, Tremolo from that luscious amp, using restraint, tweaking the knobs on the guitar. This simple P90 guitar never ceases to amaze me!!!
> 
> The combined result was a spacey fuzz effect that I never, ever expected from that set of effects, amp, and guitar.
> 
> View attachment 21197


I also picked up one of those and was quite impressed. Even the stock pickups are good to go.
I have two earlier Specials, an '07 and an '11 and I swapped out the pickups on both.
Gibson must have changed the recipe along the way at some point.


----------



## Tone Chaser

sulphur said:


> Even the stock pickups are good to go.


There definitely is some mojo in the stock pickups of my 'Prototype' SG.

I have sold all of the other SG models and kept this one. I am always on the lookout for another that has a mojo like no other.


----------



## Adcandour

Just got the strat back. 

50s wiring
Jumper for tone at bridge
Push-pull that turns neck pup on at all settings.

This guitar is killer now.


----------



## greco

adcandour said:


> View attachment 21263


This is one of my favourite colour combinations. 
Similar is also available in a Tele.










ENJOY your newly modded Strat!


----------



## davetcan

A partscaster I put together awhile ago (sold of course) Always loved that colour combo though.


----------



## greco




----------



## High/Deaf

adcandour said:


> View attachment 21263
> 
> 
> Just got the strat back.
> 
> 50s wiring
> Jumper for tone at bridge
> Push-pull that turns neck pup on at all settings.
> 
> This guitar is killer now.


That's the colour I was waiting for ----- when the black strat found me. I'm having fun messing with the black one, but white still pulls me, especially with a mint guard.

I guess the fact that I bought I black one doesn't preclude me from buying a white one. Some day. Who knows?


----------



## bzrkrage

2001 Squier Sherwood Green Telecaster with a few mods.

















Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest

That would go nicely with my warmoth strat.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I've probably posted this picture before but I haven't played the Explorer/Vox setup live for a while. It rocks! Finally found a decent gig bag for the Explorer so I didn't have to carry the door sized case around. Still need a hand truck for the Vox though.


----------



## exhausted

Into my blue bird today.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BFiFVE9HKQJ/


----------



## tomsy49

Kerry Brown said:


> I've probably posted this picture before but I haven't played the Explorer/Vox setup live for a while. It rocks! Finally found a decent gig bag for the Explorer so I didn't have to carry the door sized case around. Still need a hand truck for the Vox though.


Kerry, Great to see your still loving the explorer I sold you!


----------



## Kerry Brown

tomsy49 said:


> Kerry, Great to see your still loving the explorer I sold you!


It is my favourite guitar. I didn't play it out much because the case is so freaking big it is a pain to maneuver in and out of the car. I finally found a gig bag that fits like a glove and provides reasonable protection. I'm always freaked that the hockey stick headstock will get banged on something. It will get played out more often now although I still prefer how easy it is to carry around an SG in a hard case.


----------



## High/Deaf

I hate that you can't lean one against an amp. BUT......

I love that you can't lean one against an amp. Very few headstock breaks because of that.


----------



## High/Deaf

I've been 'strat-ified' for a few days. I needed some double-coil goodness.


----------



## Alex

PRS DC245 with DGT electronics and trem. Sounded really good through the Matchless and TK Imperial II w/ FX8 and Gunshot. I just put it back in the case and realized the guitar's bday is today and exactly one year old.


----------



## High/Deaf

Stunning guitar, Alex. Playable art.


----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> Stunning guitar, Alex. Playable art.


thx. It is very versatile - splitting the coils can do faux tele tones and with the flick of a switch, full on humbucker PHAT lead tones. Killer playability as well.


----------



## Jamdog

Squire stratocaster standard series. 










First time I try a strat. The pick guard seems to be somewhat high, closer to the strings than non pickguarded guitars, I feel like the pick will hit it. 

Otherwise, the action is good, and I played it to test out new strings and intonation since I worked on it as it's "new" 

Good thing it's my daughter's as I prefer my own guitars, but it's great to play nonetheless.


----------



## MichaelJensen

Fender Strat Deluxe Roadhouse modified with a JBjr in the bridge. it's all kinds of lovely.


----------



## white buffalo

My Gil Yaron '59 Burst, the best Les Paul I've _ever_ touched (including several original '59's):


----------



## davetcan

^^^^^ I'll give that a big WHOA!!!!! ^^^^


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> ^^^^^ I'll give that a big WHOA!!!!! ^^^^


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I'll even give it a "GHOOOORRR!"


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## white buffalo

alternating between these two:


----------



## brohymn2

White buffalo those are beautiful

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Wren Concert


----------



## faracaster

oh Alex, so glad you still have that.


----------



## faracaster

white buffalo said:


> alternating between these two:


Now that is pure LesPorn

However, I do know that both of these are not just pretty faces. They are both killer, killer sounding fiddles. Luckily for me, usually one or the other accompanies Marko when he comes to visit


----------



## twoonie2

I've been rotating through all my guitars (PRS Hiland, Chapman ML3 RC) including my Godin shifter classic p/j bass!! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin

Kerry Brown said:


> I've probably posted this picture before but I haven't played the Explorer/Vox setup live for a while. It rocks! Finally found a decent gig bag for the Explorer so I didn't have to carry the door sized case around. Still need a hand truck for the Vox though.


That's a really nice looking Explorer! I like the relative conservatism of the cosmetics; with a radical body shape like that, it balances the overall appearance.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Merlin said:


> That's a really nice looking Explorer! I like the relative conservatism of the cosmetics; with a radical body shape like that, it balances the overall appearance.


Thanks. It is player's guitar. It has been modified many times over the years and has a natural relic that is quite appealing. I'm not normally a fan of relicing but this looks to be all natural from being played and gigged a lot. I purchased it on the forum and also purchased the pickups from a forum member. It will never be a collector guitar, too many mods, but it is a great player guitar.


----------



## Alex

Lakland Darryl Jones Bass


----------



## buyusfear

Busted this old girl out last night.


----------



## Alex

buyusfear said:


> Busted this old girl out last night.


Old as in vintage 50's?


----------



## buyusfear

Alex said:


> Old as in vintage 50's?


I wish, lol. 
Old as in almost 10 years old. 2007 R8, to which i replaced all hardware with vintage accurate repro stuff (note the correct bone/yellow plastic and not the pink/fleshtoned historic stuff), as well as replaced the stock inlays with celluloid nitrate, to be vintage correct. Just tried to make an already great guitar better.


----------



## Tone Chaser

I am convalescing from an accident and find it hard to sit still. It has been too painful and uncomfortable to play guitar.
Today I decided to give it a try. I collected the S&P Parlor and the Fender Telecoustic, tuned them up, set up a couple of Chris Duarte CDs and went for it. Just figuring out the chords, the rhythm, a little toxic version of my lead being incorporated into Duartes', as close as I can do without full knowledge and practice. It was fun going over tunes with the two different acoustic guitars to the CDs. The S&P can keep up and sounds very good, but the overall playability of the cheap Fender Tele neck wins for overall ease and joy.


----------



## Merlin

This one!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Had some time to spend with these three--lots of fun--playing slide on the Blues Box & the Mandobird--and most of the time with my Mustang.
It may not have sounded that great to anybody else--but I had fun.


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## sulphur

This has been out since I got it...










I used the CE22 at a gig the other weekend...


----------



## Voxboy876

modified Squier Classic Vibe 50's tele.


----------



## Robert1950

I've been keeping this guitar humidified whenever it is in the case since I got it in March. Along with the different strings, I swear this thing sounds better.


----------



## Roryfan

zontar said:


> Had some time to spend with these three--lots of fun--playing slide on the Blues Box & the Mandobird--and most of the time with my Mustang.
> It may not have sounded that great to anybody else--but I had fun.


Finally a Firebird that's a reasonable size!

I almost bought one again because of Captain Fuzz (Scott Holliday of Rival Sons) but then remembered how cumbersome they are & why I sold the last one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

You always play the ones you're about to let go...


----------



## davetcan

Played this most of last night after getting it from Grumpy


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> Played this most of last night after getting it from Grumpy


OK...I'm officially totally jealous now! 

StevieMac has (or had) a similar guitar...Correct?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> OK...I'm officially totally jealous now!
> 
> StevieMac has (or had) a similar guitar...Correct?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


This is it


----------



## knight_yyz

I'm learning "Fly by night" by rush, so this is the closest thing I have to a hollow gibson.


----------



## Ti-Ron

sulphur said:


> This has been out since I got it...
> View attachment 22129


Tell me more about that one, please!


----------



## sulphur

Ti-Ron said:


> Tell me more about that one, please!


I got that a little while ago from Jean.
It's a 60th Anniversary Strat loaded with an Andy Timmons pickguard.
Those are Dimarzio Choppers, I believe and his own sig HB in the bridge, an AT-1.

The singles balance out well with the HB and they're hum cancelling units.


----------



## StratCat

davetcan said:


> Played this most of last night after getting it from Grumpy


Sooooo, the Sheraton's for sale again??


----------



## Adcandour

I actually played this new baby. Got it as partial payment for some work I did this week. I only played it for about 5 minutes unplugged, but I know it has potential.


----------



## Guest

knight_yyz said:


> I'm learning "Fly by night" by rush, so this is the closest thing I have to a hollow gibson.


That's funky looking. What is it?


----------



## Jamdog

An [no longer] classic vibe 60 (I think) that I just got as a refinish project guitar. 










It sounds and plays great.


----------



## exhausted

I'm playing this weirdo

A Fernandes Native Pro with a Sustainer and a synth pickup. Can't try the synth part until another bit of kit arrives.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIJK4lihGxO/


----------



## knight_yyz

Prestige Heritage


iaresee said:


> That's funky looking. What is it?


2015 Prestige Heritage Hollow QM TR Custom Shop


Looks like a Les Paul Flourentine


----------



## davetcan

StratCat said:


> Sooooo, the Sheraton's for sale again??


Possibly, LOL, but the Sheraton is now loaded with a pair of Lollar Imperials and RS Guitarworks wiring harness so it won't be cheap


----------



## Alex

exhausted said:


> I'm playing this weirdo
> 
> A Fernandes Native Pro with a Sustainer and a synth pickup. Can't try the synth part until another bit of kit arrives.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BIJK4lihGxO/


How is the sustainer on this model? I've been looking at picking up a Fernandes.


----------



## exhausted

Alex said:


> How is the sustainer on this model? I've been looking at picking up a Fernandes.


I'd say excellent so far. It works perfectly. The harmonic mode is on a push-pull on the volume knob closest to the bridge. The further knob from the bridge is a gain for the sustainer. I may change the harmonic mode to a toggle as I don't much like push-pulls.


----------



## bzrkrage

Gretsch Guitars
G5438 Electromatic Pro Jet Electric Guitar - Goldtop into a 1970 Traynor YSR-1 w/ YC-610.
('81 Boss CS-2 & '81 Boss SD-1)










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Roryfan

adcandour said:


> You always play the ones you're about to let go...
> 
> View attachment 22135


Then get seller's remorse & start hunting for another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

knight_yyz said:


> I'm learning "Fly by night" by rush, so this is the closest thing I have to a hollow gibson.


Nice amp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

Roryfan said:


> Then get seller's remorse & start hunting for another.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or you could loan me one forever.


----------



## buyusfear




----------



## Kerry Brown

Picked up this Les Paul Special off CL yesterday. Planned to do a quick flip as I got it very cheap. After a cleanup, new strings and a setup I think it's a keeper. I love it when you find an unexpected gem. I'm not a Les Paul guy but this one feels very comfortable.


----------



## Robert1950

My stratocaster. After playing mostly acoustics the last several weeks, it is has a nice fluid feel to it. Getting a better handle on subtly using the whammy bar.


----------



## white buffalo

this beauty: 








[/IMG]









the flame is reignited after having these jm rolph paf's installed; incredible pickups.


----------



## Jamdog

Still playing the damaged strat. 
I was supposed to start taking it apart & do some work on it, but it just feels right so I postponed that a little to get the feeling of it. 





















I definitely got a keeper, can't wait to have it refinished.


----------



## High/Deaf

My setup for a house party this past weekend



















.....damned sideways pics.


----------



## Adcandour

The one in my Avatar:


----------



## zontar

Roryfan said:


> Finally a Firebird that's a reasonable size!
> 
> I almost bought one again because of Captain Fuzz (Scott Holliday of Rival Sons) but then remembered how cumbersome they are & why I sold the last one.


That'e one reason I never got one, nor was interested in getting one after I played one.
If I were a bigger guy with longer arms-maybe.


----------



## Alex

Simon Law SVL Strat


----------



## Milkman

I haven't been playing at all for a couple of weeks (it happens).

Last night I decided to pick up the one that was still plugged in.

Wow, thanks Grumpy. What a beautiful instrument.


----------



## Milkman

Dulicate post. sorry.


----------



## white buffalo

1965 Fender Jazzmaster in Lake Placid Blue with matching headstock. Picked it up yesterday after wanting it for over a year and have been playing it nonstop the past two days. Incredible guitar; inspirational.


----------



## Robert1950

I just got my 2007 ES339 back after a couple weeks. Had the frets dressed, set up and,..... the bridge moved. Couldn't get the thing intonated just right. Guess it had a manufacturing flaw - scale length was a tad shorter than it should been. Gavin at the Acoustic Shop said it was the first time he had seen it. Now it is better than when it came out of the factory. Was nice to have that to play again - or should I say noodle on again.

And the S&P Woodland Pro Folk acoustic/electric. Very nice electronics. Still tweaking the string gauge. May have to put together a custom set. Acoustics are a little harder to fret for me.


----------



## Merlin

It's a black Strat day...


----------



## SquamishSteve

white buffalo said:


> 1965 Fender Jazzmaster in Lake Placid Blue with matching headstock. Picked it up yesterday after wanting it for over a year and have been playing it nonstop the past two days. Incredible guitar; inspirational.


I was never a huge Jazzmaster, started coming around recently, but that one is gorgeous! Congrats on the new acquisition!


----------



## zontar

Spent about three hours playing this one today.
Wasn't planning on playing that long, it just kind of happened.
But no complaints.


----------



## Adcandour

This beast was huge. It felt like a shrimp trying to hang on to the hood of a huge hotrod.


----------



## white buffalo

played this beauty one last time before shipping it out today. best les paul i've ever played (including original bursts), a gil yaron '59 burst- hope to be reunited with it again someday.


----------



## Samsquantch

Epi Bjorn Gelotte (In Flames) Les Paul Custom.


----------



## Chitmo

A little single P90 action before bringing her to my tech for some loving.


----------



## Dorian2

Robert1950 said:


> I just got my 2007 ES339 back after a couple weeks. Had the frets dressed, set up and,..... the bridge moved. Couldn't get the thing intonated just right. Guess it had a manufacturing flaw - scale length was a tad shorter than it should been. Gavin at the Acoustic Shop said it was the first time he had seen it. Now it is better than when it came out of the factory. Was nice to have that to play again - or should I say noodle on again.
> 
> And the S&P Woodland Pro Folk acoustic/electric. Very nice electronics. Still tweaking the string gauge. May have to put together a custom set. Acoustics are a little harder to fret for me.



Gavin and the other dude who's a luthier (Mike I think) are really good. They can get a bit busy this time of year though, so it can be a wait.


----------



## Robert1950

Dorian2 said:


> Gavin and the other dude who's a luthier (Mike I think) are really good. They can get a bit busy this time of year though, so it can be a wait.


It think it is Brad. I believe Brad worked many years with the late owner at Avenue Guitars. The guitar intonates perfectly now.


----------



## gitapik

'57 AVRI Strat


----------



## white buffalo

Just picked up this incredible '53 LP yesterday and have spent all day playing it. Sustain monster unlike any other guitar I've ever known. Once I get the improved (non-invasive) Glaser bridge and a refret it'll be even better.


----------



## Blind Dog

Congrat's. That's an exceptional acquisition.


----------



## davetcan

Jumpin' Jesus !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur

Wow on that GT! Holy Grail, Batman!

On a less stellar note, my Hamer Sunburst...










An '84 I believe, five digit. 
One piece back and top, pretty cool top too.
I think that it's all original.


----------



## Adcandour

My Warmoth. I left the Monty upstairs, so I grabbed this beauty. 

Makes me want to refin the Monty.


----------



## Scottone

white buffalo said:


> Just picked up this incredible '53 LP yesterday and have spent all day playing it. Sustain monster unlike any other guitar I've ever known. Once I get the improved (non-invasive) Glaser bridge and a refret it'll be even better


Thats a beauty. Had to look up the Glaser bridge out of curiosity....looks like a great upgrade for these Les Pauls.


----------



## bolero

my Heritage Millenium...it's like a 335/535 but smaller. fantastic guitar!!


----------



## zontar

Mostly my fretless bass today--has been a while...


----------



## Robert1950

The Simon&Patrick Woodland Pro Folk - tuned to Eb with 11-52 80/20 Bronze strings for an acoustic blues lesson on YouTube. I have not taken pix of it yet, so here is a stock photo.


----------



## High/Deaf

bolero said:


> my Heritage Millenium...it's like a 335/535 but smaller. fantastic guitar!!


That's a coooooool guitar. Reminds me of a high-end Epi Wildcat.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My strat awesome guitar 

















Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

white buffalo said:


> Just picked up this incredible '53 LP yesterday and have spent all day playing it. Sustain monster unlike any other guitar I've ever known. Once I get the improved (non-invasive) Glaser bridge and a refret it'll be even better.


Wow, the real deal. No relic job ever came close to this.


----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> My strat awesome guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


 That's a similar look to my Mustang--nice.


Today I played a few that weren't mine--including an Epi Allen Woody bass (cool look, and kind of funky sound), an Epi Wildkat--(Some fun with the Bigsby) & an Ibanez SR500--(feels weird to play basses with frets--although I'm not an expert on the fretless.)


----------



## al3d

since both my Les Paul and my Strat are getting total makeovers, i'm on the tele these days..


----------



## ZeroGravity

Today was Dot day


----------



## Jamdog

Today was the day. 

Today I tried that new guitar for the first time, nobody ever played it before because it's freshly made! 










If you haven't seen it yet, that's my project guitar that I finished rebuilding today

Here's the progress thread
Refinishing my relic Classic Vibe 60

I like how it plays. The neck seems to be perfect for me, I play well with it. The pickups are fatter, less bright than my daughters strat. I like the sound. 

It also looks great, which is a plus.


----------



## BMW-KTM

This one.
Getting ready today for an open mic session in my hometown in a couple days.
Got my pedal board up and running after having an issue.
Got my tones dialled in.
Ready to rawk.


----------



## Ti-Ron

With that Road King you're gonna peel some paint!!!!


----------



## BMW-KTM

LOL
I'm taking my "little" Boogie. 
The .50 Calibre. 
The big one is a bit of overkill for the venue, which is a local Elks Lodge. 
Might take the Partsocaster with me as well.


----------



## Vally

My Carvin CS3, which I play the most, I also have a 04 PRS SC 10 top


----------



## StratCat

BMW-KTM said:


>


Is that body Mahogany? Looks fantastic.


----------



## zontar

Been working on improving my intonation on my fretless


----------



## Mooh

Hardly an opportunity to play today, but at a small community gig yesterday I brought a MIM Tele Thinline, a Godin Progression, and a Moon mandolin. It was an outdoor show and there was a storm watch happening so with eyes on the sky we didn't waste time doing instrument changes so all I played was the Progression. Great guitar in my opinion, and again because of the rain threat I didn't plug in the Boss ME80 and instead went direct into the YCV50. It's a sweet combination.


----------



## BMW-KTM

StratCat said:


> Is that body Mahogany? Looks fantastic.


American Basswood with a top veneered in Koa.
And thanks!
I like it too.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Just put a new Warmoth ebony fretboard neck on my Strat so of course it's the one I'll be playing for awhile.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Been playing my Tokai Breezysound (telecaster) and an old 80s Squier Bullet, one of the very old ones with a strat body and a tele neck. The group I'm playing with has three guitars and we all play humbucker guitars. I'm looking for somewhere to stand out in the mix so I'm going to try single coils at the next jam/ practice. We're not calling it a band yet but that's not too far off.


----------



## Ti-Ron

BEACHBUM said:


> Just put a new Warmoth ebony fretboard neck on my Strat so of course it's the one I'll be playing for awhile.


I really like the straight rock and roll setup of this guitar!


----------



## KoskineN

Today I got the new DOD Carcosa fuzz pedal, and tested it with my SG with P90s. Great combo!
Also played my Larrivée acoustic, all relaxed on the couch...just strumming chords is relaxing


----------



## Mooh

Spent much of the playing day with a MIM Telecaster Thinline, stock including the modern WRHB pickups (not the same or as good as originals but still nice). I like the Tele feel with humbuckers on occasion.


----------



## GuitarT

I've been a pretty die hard Fender guy for about 35 years and I do most of my playing on my VRI Strat but the last couple of weeks I can't put down my DeArmond Starfire. It's brighter and snappier sounding than most semi hollows but still has that big sound. It's a joy to play.


----------



## Jamdog

Today was the first opportunity in a long time I has to actually play more than 5 minutes. 
I took the opportunity to play all these










It's amazing how they all sound different. The two jackson are nothing alike, but they have many different characteristics so it makes sense. The two strat are much closer in term of build, yet their tone are even further apart. 


Something else I notices... 
I need to learn more songs.


----------



## Milkman

I know this is in the Electric guitar forum, but I picked this one up last night and was again shocked at how good it feels and sounds for the money.

It's an Epiphone Hummingbird Pro.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman, I like how there's more wood behind the string pins on your Hummingbird. Some have very little strength there.


----------



## davetcan

Been messing around with this today. Now sporting a very nice pair of Sanford Magnetics 9022 RWRP P90's that sound great.


----------



## Alex

davetcan said:


> Been messing around with this today. Now sporting a very nice pair of Sanford Magnetics 9022 RWRP P90's that sound great.


what brand is that?


----------



## davetcan

Alex said:


> what brand is that?


Godin Richmond Empire. Picked it up from Hammertone a little while ago. I have both pickguards but slightly prefer the P90's. The neck pickup on the original guard is pretty stellar though.


----------



## Alex

playing my acoustic about to switch to electric


----------



## Alex

Changed the strings and gave it a quick cleaning - PRS DC245 with Grissom electronics


----------



## Jamdog

You guys. Now I perform full setup of all my guitars! 


Over the weekend, I "fixed" the action on this Jackson. Then I had to work on the fret buzzes, then the intonation, then I reworked it all, until it was, like, way better than ever before. 

So, today I play my "old" Jackson 










And I like it. 

I no longer am used to its tone, and got to prefer the CV60 neck pickup to the jackson, but I like the fretboard on this guitar. Not the neck, the fretboard. 
It plays just that much better now with the better setup and lower action, which is awesome. But I think I'll sand the back of that neck........


----------



## Robert1950

For a while there, I thought had sold one moody guitar and bought another. But what I bought was an axe with a small manufacturing defect. The bridge on my 2007 Gibson ES339 was the wrong place. The scale length was about 3/16" short. Even with the saddles set as far towards the tailpiece as possible, it still would not quite intonate. I took it to the luthiers at the Acoustic Music Shop in Edmonton here. They were skeptical as none of them had ever come across this problem with a Gibson. But that was the problem and it was moved,... and the frets needed a dressing as they had settled over the last nine years.

So I got it home and played it briefly, put it in the case and let it sleep for a month. So I pulled it out today to give it a whirl. Tuning wasn't far off, but I hadn't really given the strings a work out. Did that today. Did a lot of bendy stuff. Fine tuning as the strings stretched out.

What I liked was the middle position, with the volume and tone tweaked, using a tweed sound on the amp. I never played with the v/t dimed. The luthier also the pickup and pole piece heights just right. No bitching from the guitar this time. It is now better than when it came out of the factory,

(I still have to get this thing outside for a good available light photo - here is a stock that is close)


----------



## Adcandour

Playing the monty with the new SDs installed. 

THESE are the pups I've been unknowingly wanting. I am done. 








[/URL][/IMG]


















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## davetcan

Which pups ^^^^


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> Which pups ^^^^


They are the HB phat cats - p90s in the HB housing.

I'm convinced that if you get these pups through the MXR Distortion Plus (Script) something amazing happens. It's hard to explain the way the two blast through the Moratto (I think it's because of the 2 bass knobs).

I've got to go complain to the admins that I can't sell/trade anything - despite renewing a few days ago. I'm trying to trade my low watt moratto (I need the loud one for jamming) for a fender princeton and my rig will be near complete. hint hint - you got one???


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> They are the HB phat cats - p90s in the HB housing.
> 
> I'm convinced that if you get these pups through the MXR Distortion Plus (Script) something amazing happens. It's hard to explain the way the two blast through the Moratto (I think it's because of the 2 bass knobs).
> 
> I've got to go complain to the admins that I can't sell/trade anything - despite renewing a few days ago. I'm trying to trade my low watt moratto (I need the loud one for jamming) for a fender princeton and my rig will be near complete. hint hint - you got one???


LOL, nope, looking for a lightweight Fender type combo myself. DRRI preferably but the prices have gone nuts, even in what is supposed to be a buyers market.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Robert1950 said:


> For a while there, I thought had sold one moody guitar and bought another. But what I bought was an axe with a small manufacturing defect. The bridge on my 2007 Gibson ES339 was the wrong place. The scale length was about 3/16" short. Even with the saddles set as far towards the tailpiece as possible, it still would not quite intonate. I took it to the luthiers at the Acoustic Music Shop in Edmonton here. They were skeptical as _*none of them had ever come across this problem with a Gibson*_.


I find this a bit hard to believe - almost EVERY Gibson I have has the saddles as far back as possible to get as close to proper intonation as possible. Even flipping the saddles so the flat edge trails, or flipping the bridge so that the flat edge lies up, as close as possible, to the bridge frame still does not allow for proper intonation on all six strings. In my case, the G and low E are constantly a problem. I used to play 11s, but had to move to 10s just to be able to get close. Gibson QA at its finest, I guess...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Robert1950

The guy who moved my bridge is an experienced luthier. It was an easy job apparently and took little labour time.



grumpyoldman said:


> I find this a bit hard to believe - almost EVERY Gibson I have has the saddles as far back as possible to get as close to proper intonation as possible. Even flipping the saddles so the flat edge trails, or flipping the bridge so that the flat edge lies up, as close as possible, to the bridge frame still does not allow for proper intonation on all six strings. In my case, the G and low E are constantly a problem. I used to play 11s, but had to move to 10s just to be able to get close. Gibson QA at its finest, I guess...
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


----------



## grumpyoldman

Most Gibsons - not all, I will readily admit - cost north of 4 figures... so NO luthier, be they experienced or not, should be required to fix that, regardless of what they tell you - whether they say that it is easy and that it takes little 'labour time', or that it is difficult and take considerable time.

The last time I had a Gibson that had the bridge in the correct place was over three decades ago, and it was a 1980 Les Paul Standard. NONE of the Gibsons that _I _have had since then have had the bridge in the correct place.

Just my observation, of course, but I have had quite a few Gibsons since that 1980 Standard, so I think my 'personal' sample group as valid...

Actually, although I prefer Gibsons for playability and scale length, the problems I have encountered trying to intonate the recent models actually drove me to use Fenders for stage work.

As always, though, YMMV...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Moot

Here's today's set up:
McInturff FLE straight into an Allen Accomplice. 











I'm pretty happy.


----------



## zontar

My fretless SR500F (Again)--and somebody else's 70's Strat with the 3 bolt neck....
Nice guitar-even if they sometimes get a bad rap, I had lots of fun.


----------



## Moot

And again today:










The stock DiMarzio pickups are ok - I like the way they're set up with the five-way switch. I'm looking forward to swapping them with the Sanford Magntics pups I bought recently.
This is easily the best electric I've owned.


----------



## Larry

Duesenberg 49er GoldTop


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum Larry.
We gotta see that Duesy!
Pic's please.


----------



## Larry

Larry said:


> Duesenberg 49er GoldTop


----------



## davetcan

I don't have a good pic but I'm playing the new to me 2004 SG yesterday and today. I put the stock pups back in it as part of the trade deal and I must say I like them a lot.


----------



## 5732

This into my ygm3 set to swampy.


----------



## Alex

Soco Deluxe w/ P90's. It sounds awesome today through my TK Imperial and FX8


----------



## Robert1950

El Cheapo Fender CP-100 parlour acoustic. Easy to pickup and play. If I ever ran into some $$$$ and wanted a custom built acoustic, I would have the luthier use this as a basic template.


----------



## Jamdog

I've been playing the acoustic for about a week. I plan in putting smaller strings and lowering the action, but it's a great exercise. 










After that, the electrics seem just waaaay easy.


That said, it has lots of tonality, good rich harmonics.


----------



## mario

Lately I have been playing the **** out of my PRS SAS. One of the best playing and sounding guitar I have ever had in my hands. Never understood how the Narrowfield PUs were not well received. They sound amazing.


----------



## mario

Alex said:


> Changed the strings and gave it a quick cleaning - PRS DC245 with Grissom electronics
> 
> View attachment 23553


That look's badass.


----------



## Taylor

Just about finished this sapele-capped pine strat (with an English Walnut fretboard), so I've been running it (and my new pickup set) through its paces, along with the WWII-era trumpet I found at the scrapyard last weekend.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Just put a new Warmoth neck and a set of Graphtech saddles on this one so I'm giving her some set up and play time.


----------



## Budda

The artist V gets the straplocks removed and i have to restring the custom 22. Gotta do that before I fall asleep!


----------



## Robert1950

Picked up a Homespun DVD at the Library "Learn to Play Blues Guitar with a Flat Pick". Already know about 80% of what was presented so far. Picked up a few little added tricks and ideas. Fingerstyle coming along at a snail's pace. Needed something different and where I am already half way there as as break. Using my S&P Woodland Pro Folk. (Stock photo better than mine)


----------



## Chitmo

mario said:


> Lately I have been playing the **** out of my PRS SAS. One of the best playing and sounding guitar I have ever had in my hands. Never understood how the Narrowfield PUs were not well received. They sound amazing.


Man, I don't have too many regrets in life but trading my SAS Narrowfield is one of them. They're great instruments with a crazy variety of tone.


----------



## davetcan

Just heading out to practice with this, although the Memphis is stupidly gone


----------



## Robert1950

This my Art and Lutherie Ami parlour that I got for $75 with a Hercules guitar stand. I have D'Addario 11-52 Nickel Bronze strings on it. It is tuned to open D. I said in another post that these strings make it sound brash and loud. I was having mixed feelings about it. Then after watching a YouTube of a guy playing using open D on a metal bodied resonator I realized what I like about. It sounds enough like a resonator when I play it. 

You can also see why I got it for $75.


----------



## Alex

Briefly fondled a McCready Les Paul at L+M while picking up an accessory. Nice weight, neck carve is superb with a little less meat than a typical R9, Grover tuners. Played and felt great.


----------



## cboutilier

My trusty Tele has been getting a lot of use lately. I'm trying to get a good mental sound of it before I drop the new Broadcaster bridge pup into it.


----------



## Alex

PRS + SVL Strat


----------



## Chitmo

Alex said:


> Briefly fondled a McCready Les Paul at L+M while picking up an accessory. Nice weight, neck carve is superb with a little less meat than a typical R9, Grover tuners. Played and felt great.


And only cost $10k


----------



## Alex

Chitmo said:


> And only cost $10k


It was expensive but less than that. IIRC, $7.7K.


----------



## Robert1950

The $75 special. Open D. Learning to play open chords in this tuning,... without thinking, Right now,...D-G-A


----------



## Robert1950

One of those darn double post thingies again. *#*(


----------



## 5732

Tonight it's the gold...


----------



## Kerry Brown

After two weeks holiday in England the first guitar I picked up was this beat up Les Paul. There is something magic about it.


----------



## zontar

I tried out an Ibanez Fireman... (Not mine)
I liked it--but prefer the Iceman--feels more comfortable to play.


----------



## copperhead

Pine Classic vibe Squier tele With Vineham Classic B pickups into a 68 Fender custom deluxe reverb with a clone of a Catalinbread formula no 5 pedal (Which i just finished building ) which is a Tweed 5E3 kind of pedal


----------



## Guest

Taking the Eagle out to jam today.


----------



## krall

Yesterday and this morning..A very unique V that i'm researching right now..After searching for the past week, have not found another one like it (birds eye maple top):


----------



## davetcan

Very early Ultra through a Blues Deluxe.


----------



## mario

laristotle said:


> Taking the Eagle out to jam today.
> 
> View attachment 27249



Badass! I had a chance to buy a Eagle bass that was fretless that looked exactly like that for $500 locally(Very clean with OHSC). One of the many boneheaded gear regrets in my life.


----------



## Guest

Mine's a 1980.
Too bad you didn't score that fretless.


----------



## mario

laristotle said:


> Mine's a 1980.
> Too bad you didn't score that fretless.


The fretless was from 1981.


----------



## Guest

Sorry. I can't click like.
If that was recent then I feel for you.


----------



## Larry

Martin DCPA 4 Rosewood


----------



## Larry

*


----------



## Tone Chaser

Having problem posting, ignore


----------



## Tone Chaser

These are buried quite deep in the collection and I don't get at them very often. So while they were in reach, I decided to reacquaint myself with them for an afternoon. I got the Epiphone in the late '70's, and the others in the mid to late '80's.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Having problems posting, ignore


----------



## Guest

Tone Chaser said:


> I got the Epiphone in the late '70's, and the others in the mid to late '80's.


I like that Tokai.
The Epi is interesting too.
What model?


----------



## Tone Chaser

About the Epiphone bass.

The Epiphone is a ET 285 bass, made in Japan, 1972-79. Mine has no serial number on it and I believe that it is one of the earliest ones made. I bought it abused and in need of love around 1978 at a yard sale for $1. The original pick guard is broken and I have been looking for a replacement since. I fashioned a pick guard out of lexan to make it useable. I received many comments about the guitar and see through pick guard. It actually sounds quite respectable, and turned down several offers to purchase over the years. It is the second bass that I ever owned. The first was a '60's Kent. I traded in the Kent when I bought the Tokai at L&M.

The Tokai is a Hard Puncher; a really good copy of a Precision. I have a SD active pickup in it with 3 mini rockers which alter the tone voicing, from Alembic to Rickenbacker tones, as well as Fender. I kept the original electronics and pickups.


----------



## Alex

SVL S, going on 5 years, love this Strat. You can see in the pic it has just a bit of sparkle in the finish - the color is Daytona Blue


----------



## Jamdog

All. 

I play them all today.


----------



## Robert1950

A few basses today. I played a few riffs on mine just to keep in practice. Squier VM jazz bass.


----------



## Robert1950

Tone Chaser said:


> About the Epiphone bass. The Epiphone is a ET 285 bass, made in Japan, 1972-79. Mine has no serial number on it and I believe that it is one of the earliest ones made.


I believe all Epiphones MIJ from 1970 to 1982/4 had serial numbers on stickers. I seen many online and only one or two in which the sticker survived


----------



## Tone Chaser

Robert1950 said:


> I believe all Epiphones MIJ from 1970 to 1982/4 had serial numbers on stickers. I seen many online and only one or two in which the sticker survived[/QUOTE
> 
> My 1976 Japanese Epiphone ET 290 has the serial number stamped on the neck plate.


----------



## Adcandour

While testing out some vintage fenders at capsule, I _had_ to try the Marshall JMP they had lying around.

Did I forget to mention that I was playing a 1954 Goldtop through it?


----------



## Robert1950

> My 1976 Japanese Epiphone ET 290 has the serial number stamped on the neck plate.


I believe that to an exception more than the rule. I had a MIJ Epiphone for 10 years and found many, many online most all them without stickers and serial numbers


----------



## Tone Chaser

The ET 290 was second from the top of the line. Perhaps that has something to do with actual serial numbers on a neck plate.


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> While testing out some vintage fenders at capsule, I _had_ to try the Marshall JMP they had lying around.
> 
> Did I forget to mention that I was playing a 1954 Goldtop through it?
> 
> View attachment 28025


Please get rid of that new sig pic


----------



## Larry

*


----------



## Larry

*


----------



## Larry

*


----------



## cboutilier

I had a neat little jam yesterday at the Halifax Folklore Center. Myself and a random teenager had an impromptu Sultans of Swing jam, with me on an old Gretsch resonator and him on his harmonica. Twas fun. We then did Heart of Gold with another acoustic player and me on an Alabama Banjitar


----------



## Larry

*


----------



## High/Deaf

adcandour said:


> While testing out some vintage fenders at capsule, I _had_ to try the Marshall JMP they had lying around.
> 
> Did I forget to mention that I was playing a 1954 Goldtop through it?
> 
> View attachment 28025


Another beautiful guitar pic ....................... ruined by D'Addario!


----------



## Chitmo

davetcan said:


> Please get rid of that new sig pic


What pic?


----------



## davetcan

Chitmo said:


> What pic?


Now you've gone too far


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> Please get rid of that new sig pic


touché


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> What pic?


haha...way too much beiber. you gotta fold dammit.


----------



## Alex

Another Strat day....Experimenting with various pedals and updated new presets for the FX8. Some of the overdrives in the FX8 are very solid.


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> haha...way too much beiber. you gotta fold dammit.


I'll stop when you do  and who is that Alex guy with the funny picture ^^^


----------



## sulphur

These are in the rack right now...


----------



## davetcan

Really like that singlecut!


----------



## Roryfan

davetcan said:


> Really like that singlecut!


Figures that Trudeau would go for a PRS over a Strat & a Jr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

I've been playing my strat for a couple of days and doing mostly acoustics and my casino coupe for the last 2 months. First impression,... I gotta change these strings. Also decided that it is time for a change of Avatar. Give Bender a rest. So I chose former PM Harper,... I mean the Solenoid Robot from Rocky and Bullwinkle.


----------



## iamthehub

I'll be playing my new Sterling ax40 that I picked up at the LM sale yesterday  










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

davetcan said:


> Really like that singlecut!


Me too! Wide/fat goodness. 8)


----------



## davetcan

This is another of those "can't sell" guitars. made for me by a good friend, former bandmate, and former member of this forum "lowtones". Damn good bass player. This was his first attempt at a set neck. Screwed up a bit on the tailpiece location which makes intonation "challenging" but once it's set it plays great. originally finished in blue and then refinished in black after I got my Cu24 in Blue Matteo. You can still see a bit of the blue bleeding through, I love it.


----------



## Jamdog

Got an small amp in preparation for the holidays (get start early enough) 

There was this Seymour Duncan pickup for acoustic guitar in it. Seller had no clue what it was, and said it came with it. Bonus! 

(I think I paid less for the amp than the pickup price) 


Anyway, today I am playing this acoustic guitar the electric way. Feels and sounds completely different.


----------



## zontar

A whole bunch at the guitar show--I should have written them down
But based on the business cards I have--I had some expensive guitars shoved, er placed, in my hands by the guys that made them.

So at least a partial list-
Handmade acoustic by Regino guitars-sounded great
Another handmade acoustic from Steve Rozitis--very light--and sounded great
A 5 string bass by Voktor Szuroczki
a 4 string cigar box guitar by Winston & Fidel
A Squier Strat to try out some pedals
A Squier P Bass to try out some pedals
A Jazzmaster to try out some pedals
I think I played a few others.

And I also played my fretless bass before the show.


----------



## Alex

Wren Concert. No fancy legwork, just holding up the guitar.


----------



## davetcan

Alex said:


> Wren Concert. No fancy legwork, just holding up the guitar.
> View attachment 28705


Thought you were going to play "Wond'ring Aloud" there for a minute


----------



## Moot

Just fuzzy pic of today's fun!


----------



## Chitmo

sulphur said:


> These are in the rack right now...
> 
> View attachment 28321
> View attachment 28329
> 
> View attachment 28337
> View attachment 28345



Aren't you missing one?


----------



## davetcan

Tonight's fun.


----------



## Chitmo

Moot said:


> View attachment 29369
> 
> 
> Just fuzzy pic of today's fun!


That's a sexy pair. So much nice gear floating around here.


----------



## bluebayou

Got the Tele modded. Reilander pups. P90 at the neck and Reilander Grit 90. Fabulous sound now. That Tele twang is nicely tamed to a perfect level. The only downside, if you can even call it a downside, is having to revisit my amp settings.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Playing a V that arrived yesterday from a forum member. Liking the neck profile. Not used to such hot pickups but that is what I was looking for, something different from what I'm used to.


----------



## zontar

Not mine, but I played a Rickenbacker 4003 bass, an Epi Lucille and Dobro Biscuit cone reso--among others


----------



## Alex

Another Soco day…running out of pics


----------



## cboutilier

I haven't been able to put my Tele down since I put the HipShot B-Bender on it.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BK4ZOlPjDLi/


----------



## cboutilier

Nothing so far today, but yesterday I got to play a gem and an oddball too. The girlfriend and I stopped in to visit @King Loudness at work. 

I got to noodle around on a ToneHound Tintop Telecaster, which is a hollow body blond tele with a metal top, reliced to show the metal underneath.

Then Will handed me that gorgeous 1966 Fender Mustang. Other than the crazy amount of switches and knobs, it was lovely.


----------



## Larry

Gibson 2015 non-reverse FireBird.







.


----------



## Jamdog

cboutilier said:


> Nothing so far today, but yesterday I got to play a gem and an oddball too. The girlfriend and I stopped in to visit @King Loudness at work.
> 
> I got to noodle around on a ToneHound Tintop Telecaster, which is a hollow body blond tele with a metal top, reliced to show the metal underneath.
> 
> Then Will handed me that gorgeous 1966 Fender Mustang. Other than the crazy amount of switches and knobs, it was lovely.


Pics or it didn't happen. 



(really, please post pics. We want to see!)


----------



## cboutilier

Jamdog said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> (really, please post pics. We want to see!)


Here's the reverb ad for the 66

Fender Jaguar 1966 3 Tone Sunburst

Maybe Will can snag a picture of the ToneHound


----------



## Roryfan

Pulled the Bloomfield out of the case for the first time in a long while & plugged into the Vibrolux. Most of my gear went into the crawl space while the house was for sale (didn't want to risk any visitors knocking a guitar off of a stand), but slowly settling into the new digs now. Otherwise it's been a few minutes here & there with an unplugged Underwood Strat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

Alex said:


> Wren Concert. No fancy legwork, just holding up the guitar.
> View attachment 28705


I think I see your toe.


----------



## Adcandour

I'm really liking the Monty with the new pickguard. It fits a bit wonky, so I'll have to buy another, but damn...it's like being with a chick who's way out of your league.


----------



## Alex

adcandour said:


> I think I see your toe.


yep, but xmas is coming (socks are still my favorite gift). Nice looking Monty.


----------



## Jamdog

adcandour said:


> it's like being with a chick who's way out of your league.


I don't know man.


I'm in the big leagues, so normally a chick not in my league is ... Not a good thing.


----------



## Roryfan

Punching above your weight is something to aspire to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda

Actually practiced the set standing up tonight. I hope the spiders in the basement enjoyed the free show!

Nice to use the custom 22 to practice as opposed to the AJC.


----------



## zontar

It was M time the last couple of days--mostly playing my Mustang & my Mandobird as I work on some song ideas.


----------



## Alex

zontar said:


> It was M time the last couple of days--mostly playing my Mustang & my Mandobird as I work on some song ideas.


Any pics of the Mandobird that you can share?


----------



## cboutilier

Roryfan said:


> Punching above your weight is something to aspire to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a lot of fun when you achieve it.


----------



## cboutilier

I went into long and mcquade today to pickup some pedalboard cables. I ended having a nice little lunchtime date with 2 Teles and an amp.

Tele #1 was a Custom Shop '62 Custom relic in 3 color sunburst.

Tele #2 was a dark red Am. Std. with an all rosewood neck.

Also got to meet and talk gear with @Chitmo for the first time.

The amp was a Super Reverb Reissue. Today was a good day.


----------



## Tone Chaser

For the last week I have been really spending a greater amount of time with some of my vintage, player grade shit. I have had the 1967 Bronco guitar for about a year now, and have been working away, tweaking it, repairing bad ideas. It was basically unplayable when I rescued it from the pawn shop. It is now quite the player.

The old 1976 Epiphone ET-290 has been waiting to be loved again, for quite a number of years, and is now tweaked into being quite a unique, strong voiced, versatile guitar.

The old 1974 Fender Bronco was bought from GC member Supromon, several months back and needs to go in for a little service for being noisy. It was heavily modified, and dropping or increasing volume, and had other issues. All issues were fully disclosed. I have resolved many of the issues and have been learning about what all the mods really do, and other perceived short comings of the amp. However, there are some really desirable strong points that these mods highlight in the amp. Time and experience will tell how to proceed with the amp. It is becoming my number one home practice amp. I was going to put it back to stock, but it is just too much damn fun. I also added a Dr. Z Brake-Lite to it to keep peace in the neighborhood.


----------



## sakana

played my Heartfield...but can`t find a way to post pics yet.


----------



## Guest

sakana said:


> played my Heartfield...but can`t find a way to post pics yet.


I posted this in the other thread that you started.
posting photos


----------



## sakana

so you did, thanks. I do have an account with Photo Bucket but haven`t used it in a couple of years.


----------



## sakana

going to play my ugly duckling tonight


----------



## Mooh

Just packed up the Moon mandolin, a Telecaster Thinline, and CV Telecaster for tonight's gig. There's still time to change my mind and substitute something but I'm kinda lazy right now so that's not too likely. A former bandmate will be joining us so I don't really know what I'll be playing when.


----------



## sakana

heres my Heartfield, it was the last guitar I bought in Japan just before we left.


----------



## StratCat

sakana said:


> heres my Heartfield, it was the last guitar I bought in Japan just before we left.


Cool! I've never heard of that brand before. What are the specs on this, besides of course the maple top!


----------



## Alex

A few too many beverages last night......an acoustic day, Wren Concert.


----------



## sakana

One piece Honduras mahogany body, maple cap not veneered, bridge pup was changed before I bought it, never looked at the neck pup, been told the knobs are not original but for the price I paid, I am very happy with it, tried to sell it, one guy came over, played it and said he needed to sell some stuff first, but frankly, I like it too much to sell it now. It`s an MIJ, early `90s, has the hang tag in the bag...think it`s an Elan II or something.


----------



## Larry




----------



## Larry

Martin DCPA 4 Rosewood


----------



## Moot

This is the second Warmoth I made, about 15 years ago.
Solid Padauk body and neck, Bloodwood fretboard. 
Lollar Tele neck, SD Jerry Donahue bridge.
Heavy. Tone wise it's 60% maple 40% rosewood, and has a very pretty mid-range, tight bottom (think Pipa Middleton.)
I love the thing. It was expensive to build but worthless to anyone else, so I've managed to hold on to it all these years. It'll do anything I ask it to do, but I gotta work for it.


----------



## sakana

I brought a FJ strat neck from Japan with me, I`d love to find a strat body...any Canadian companies I don`t know about, been out of touch a bit.


----------



## zontar

Alex said:


> Any pics of the Mandobird that you can share?


I have posted some here--let me look.


----------



## Chitmo

cboutilier said:


> I went into long and mcquade today to pickup some pedalboard cables. I ended having a nice little lunchtime date with 2 Teles and an amp.
> 
> Tele #1 was a Custom Shop '62 Custom relic in 3 color sunburst.
> 
> Tele #2 was a dark red Am. Std. with an all rosewood neck.
> 
> Also got to meet and talk gear with @Chitmo for the first time.
> 
> The amp was a Super Reverb Reissue. Today was a good day.


Ya should bought the one with the rosewood neck


----------



## cboutilier

Chitmo said:


> Ya should bought the one with the rosewood neck


That felt so nice in my hand. So smooth. Reminded me a lot of the neck on my BFG


----------



## High/Deaf

sakana said:


> going to play my ugly duckling tonight


That thing must sound like angels singing. Or the most incredible mix of Fender, Gibson and Gretsch. Because in the looks department .............. well, I'm sure it has a wonderful personality.


----------



## sakana

the green one has ESP pick-ups, and I think it was made by one of the students in the ESP shop... aka Monkey Business... luthier school they have in the city we lived in, 2 piece centre joined body with a really nice neck with a thick rosewood board. one thing about it....the high e string, when strummed open, sounds like a sitar, sounds fine when chorded though. paid $100.00 for it in a used gear shop in the city, part alone gotta be worth more than that. it is an odd looking thing but really comfortable to play on the couch.


----------



## Robert1950

Took this one out of its short hibernation so I could try it with the Epi Valve Jr and Weber Mini Mass. Has the '59 neck, but did not feel as big as I remember it. So far it sounds the best of three (but not by much) - Strat with hot noiseless pickups and the Epi Casino Coupe.


----------



## faracaster

Been woodsheddin' for the past two days with my #1. 2005 Gustavsson Bluesmaster and my old blackface champ. This makes me smile and be inspired.


----------



## zontar

Alex said:


> Any pics of the Mandobird that you can share?


Here are a couple of pictures--not the best quality--but you can tell what it is...


----------



## Kerry Brown

Got both of these guitars on the forum. Been playing the heck out of them. They couldn't be much different. The Flying V is pure rawness, turn everything up to 11, and the McInturf is so subtle it isn't funny. Playing "Bad to the Bone" on the V and "Stormy Monday" on the Royal.


----------



## Mooh

Regal steel body resonator. Freaking loud.


----------



## sakana

Wanted to post these last night but when I went to Photobucket they had a pop up about being part of the gigantic hacking that occurred...


anyways, last night I played these...a Fernandes LP type that I got in Japan at a shop that was washed away in the tsunami. I don`t see a seam in the back, it has a compound radius neck and I think SS frets with dot markers with a very nice neck joint, no fret end binding but the frets are silky smooth. 2 Duncan AlNiCo Pro II pups, a very thin finish and I didn`t see another like it while in Japan, could have been custom made. Whatever it is, I love this thing.


----------



## sakana

Also played this one, a 1953 Tokyo Violin Industrial Factory nylon string. Thinner body that the average classical with a less wide neck, more of an electric shaped neck on it.


----------



## High/Deaf

Not today, per se, but in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Adcandour

Here's a guitar I got from a little workshop in Canada (with it's new lollar makeover):


----------



## Robert1950

I haven't played this in a few weeks. Kept it in the case with a humidifier. Has such a warm sound to it. I am getting used to the nut size and radius. I still feel the flatness (16"), but not as much as a few days ago. I am adjusting. Guitar is 14.76" wide, lower bout. Really suites me. Once they start to get over 15", awkwardness increases with lower bout width.










These guitars are solid wood top (spruce) and solid wood back and sides (mahogany), short scale


----------



## Budda

I was playing an american HSS strat at L&M today. No pics, but a nice guitar.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Didn't play anything today, went to grab a guitar and found my seat taken...


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> Here's a guitar I got from a little workshop in Canada (with it's new lollar makeover):
> 
> View attachment 35193


Why is the neck pup reversed?


----------



## marcos

Got a gig in Ottawa this afternoon and bringing my new and improved Lollar equipped Esquire,converted to a Tele. This one just rings like a bell with the new pickups.


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> Why is the neck pup reversed?


'cause my new local tech is a stoner. It sounds good, so I'm keeping it like that.


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> 'cause my new local tech is a stoner. It sounds good, so I'm keeping it like that.


You taking your stuff to @greco now?


----------



## marcos

Pardon my ignorance but whats a stoner?


----------



## davetcan

marcos said:


> Pardon my ignorance but whats a stoner?


----------



## marcos

davetcan said:


>


O.K" now i get it.LOL.


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday I played mostly acoustic for a practice with the anglo concertina and guitar duo, but I did play a couple of tunes with the Gretsch Electromatic. Should have recorded them. The concertina is bloody loud so an electric guitar with it made a difference.


----------



## Alex

Fender Fessler Tele. The CC pickup has similar output to a P90.


----------



## Jamdog

Jimmy_D said:


> Didn't play anything today, went to grab a guitar and found my seat taken...


That's a bad excuse. 

Plus, you should have helped Mr. Cat and hand him a guitar, his paws are too short. See, he got tired trying to get one himself.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


>


That is me .... and I AM driving okay


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> That is me .... and I AM driving okay


"hey, can you pigs give us a push" - LOL.


----------



## Larry

i









Seagull Maritime Folk SW Series Mahogany


----------



## Alex

I fondled these two beauties briefly at the Tex and Shyboy shop today - '64 Precision Bass and '66 Tele. Great vibe, both light weight and just felt right. two killer pieces.


----------



## Hydron

I will spend some time with the tribute and the geddy.


----------



## jdto

Was the SG earlier (and my son wanted to try it), then the LP through the YBA-1 Mod1


----------



## Robert1950

Playing my cheapie - Fender CP100 parlour. And yes I have 10-50s on it. It's quite playable. Not quite the best sounding but more than acceptable.


----------



## zontar

I'm using my extra hour to spend some time with my Les Paul & jamming with random songs from my phone...


----------



## Alex

Fender Tele through a SC30 and a few pedals. The Royal Overdrive is scary good....what an Overdrive unit.


----------



## Chitmo

Noodling on a G&L Comanche that's on loan from a fellow forum member.


----------



## Adcandour

I played my Larrivee. I can't really say they are underrated, since everyone seems to know they are* killer*.

Shame it's on the chopping block...


----------



## Lola

1995! It's 22 years old. It doesn't get used the way it should. It's pretty and all but!


----------



## jdto

Tonight it's the J-45 with an only somewhat receptive audience.


----------



## zontar

Back to the fretless bass for me today...


----------



## Roryfan

jdto said:


> Tonight it's the J-45 with an only somewhat receptive audience.


Nice. Brings back memories of my Yorkie sleeping inside the case while I played.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

Swapped a few in the rack.

EBMM P90 AL










New to me CR8










Tokai Love Rock










Danelectro '59


----------



## Chitmo

New to me 2013 USA standard.....have some serious mods planned for this one.


----------



## davetcan

Popped into my local L&M the other day while selling the AVRI Tele and noticed this sitting in the used rack. No idea what it was as the truss rod cover is missing but was somewhat blown away by the fit and finish and feel of the neck after playing it for a bit. I didn't "need" it so I was able to walk away. After doing a bit of research I found out it was probably a 2014 Limited Edition '56 LP Pro. Looking on the L&M website I then saw that it was on sale for $75 less than the sticker. So I went out there the next day and picked it up. I may have to rethink my whole thought process on off-shore guitars, regardless of where they are made. This thing is pretty killer. Now to try and find a TR cover.


----------



## jdto

Ah man, that is sweet. Great find!


----------



## Roryfan

Nice score, Dave! I once bought a gently used Epi 56 GT RI for $300, that's the only Epi that I truly regret selling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

The $75 A&P Ami parlour, tuned to open E with 15-56s for practicing slide.










Slide Guitar Thread.


----------



## zontar

As many as possible later today...


----------



## Jim9guitars

The only one I've played today is my Les Paul 50's tribute, and loving it.


----------



## zontar

Jim9guitars said:


> The only one I've played today is my Les Paul 50's tribute, and loving it.


The only one---not a bad one at all.


----------



## Roryfan

Had the house to myself this afternoon & finally got a chance to plug in the new to me Kauer Daylighter & NoCaster/Custom Telecaster hybrid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

Seagull S6, A&L Cedar Acoustic/Electric, and the LP Deluxe. All in equal amounts. 

No favorites. (which is the LP by default anyways).


----------



## Alex

Roryfan said:


> Had the house to myself this afternoon & finally got a chance to plug in the new to me Kauer Daylighter & NoCaster/Custom Telecaster hybrid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


any pics of the Kauer?


----------



## Alex

PRS DC245 w/ DGT electronics. I've added a Möbius to the signal chain. Owned one before and no surprises, stellar sounding unit. The rotary and vibe presets are huge sounding. I discovered the autoswell again which I really like as well.


----------



## Roryfan

Alex said:


> any pics of the Kauer?


Can't seem to upload from my phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

Roryfan said:


> Can't seem to upload from my phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'llpost it? I still got it on my phone.


----------



## Adcandour

Roryfan's guitars. And now I'm going to bed.


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Roryfan

Thanks, Chuck. Specs on the Kauer are as follows:

Spanish Cedar body & neck, thin maple cap & binding (the neck also has maple binding - very nice touch IMO), Tone Pros bridge & proprietary Wolfe Tone "Kauer Burst" humbuckers - essentially Dr. Vintage that are voiced for the Spanish Cedar body. 

4 years ago I played a lovely Ex Nihilo LP that was made from Spanish Cedar & loved the open, airy tone vs. your run-of-the-mill mahogany Les Paul. That stuck with me & I jumped at the chance to finally get a guitar made from Spanish Cedar. 

Balanced, resonant & weighs <8 lbs. Add in Wolfe Tones & a wrap tail.... methinks she may be a keeper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

Stupid duplicate


----------



## Chitmo

Roryfan said:


> Thanks, Chuck. Specs on the Kauer are as follows:
> 
> Spanish Cedar body & neck, thin maple cap & binding (the neck also has maple binding - very nice touch IMO), Tone Pros bridge & proprietary Wolfe Tone "Kauer Burst" humbuckers - essentially Dr. Vintage that are voiced for the Spanish Cedar body.
> 
> 4 years ago I played a lovely Ex Nihilo LP that was made from Spanish Cedar & loved the open, airy tone vs. your run-of-the-mill mahogany Les Paul. That stuck with me & I jumped at the chance to finally get a guitar made from Spanish Cedar.
> 
> Balanced, resonant & weighs <8 lbs. Add in Wolfe Tones & a wrap tail.... methinks she may be a keeper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know mines a keeper.....hmm, I'm going to play it now


----------



## Chitmo

Also a Stupid duplicate, arch.......anyone else having this problem?


----------



## sulphur

Chitmo said:


> Also a Stupid duplicate, arch.......anyone else having this problem?


I've only noticed that when a new page is generated in a thread, it doesn't seem to want to load the post.

Just refresh after you post the first time and the post will appear, but on a new page.
The odd thing too is that it won't load to the new page either, but it's there.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> I've only noticed that when a new page is generated in a thread, it doesn't seem to want to load the post.
> 
> Just refresh after you post the first time and the post will appear, but on a new page.
> The odd thing too is that it won't load to the new page either, but it's there.


Yep, exactly the same here. never had a double post though, maybe because I know to refresh?


----------



## Guest

It took me a bit to catch on to this too.


----------



## sulphur

There seems a glitch in the system somewhere having to do with a new page in a thread.

It would be nice if the administration would solve this once and for all.


----------



## JMACTHEFATCAT

Raven Les Paul and Squier Telecaster Custom as of the last couple weeks, beforehand it was strictly my Squier Jagmaster.
(My acoustic which is a Yamaha APX-500 doesn't count cause it's ALWAYS played)


----------



## BEACHBUM




----------



## JMACTHEFATCAT

@BEACHBUM 

Dude, she's gorgeous....


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Roryfan

Metallicious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helliott1

Baja Telecaster Saturday night









https://app.box.com/s/az4ib7rmw9f3bcbbsevbmv8lvc723rkz



Baja Tele talking

https://app.box.com/shared/314siaxui9


----------



## helliott1

Sorry trying to embed a photo with no luck. Apologies for double post.


----------



## zontar

Now if double posts meant double guitars--then cool...


----------



## Adcandour

I had to put this guitar away for about a month, so I gave it a quick whirl this morn. I'm always on the fence about upgrading this git. It feels good, but the pick-ups are shite. If I don't, I'm okay with it being wall candy at the price I paid for it.


----------



## robare99

Here's my #1 and #2 gigging guitars. A pair of Ibanez Jems.


----------



## zontar

I played an old Hofner hollowbody--nice tone.
It isn't mine though.


----------



## Steadfastly

robare99 said:


> Here's my #1 and #2 gigging guitars. A pair of Ibanez Jems.


Jems are Gems!


----------



## iamthehub

robare99 said:


> Here's my #1 and #2 gigging guitars. A pair of Ibanez Jems.


Is that floral pattern painted on, or is that one of the guitars that has Vai 's fabric curtains glued on it? Brings back memories!! Love it!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

Steadfastly said:


> Jems are Gems!


And truly outrageous…apparently.
(Oh come on! No one saw Jem & the Holograms?)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## robare99

iamthehub said:


> Is that floral pattern painted on, or is that one of the guitars that has Vai 's fabric curtains glued on it? Brings back memories!! Love it!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


It's the material covered one. I have 5 of them. 4 are pretty much dead month condition and this one is beat up and in player condition. That way I'm not going to cry if it get a scratch or a drink spilled on it.

Here's some close ups.

You can see the fabric here, that little green piece...


Some more battle damage:


Definitely player condition, but that means I'm not afraid to enjoy playing it 


This one is my #1. It used to be Shocking Pink in color once upon a time. The inlays are covered with black electrical tape. I want to get the inlays replaced with proper black inlays someday. I love the look, so much mojo. 


The rear:


----------



## Steadfastly

robare99 said:


> It's the material covered one. I have 5 of them. 4 are pretty much dead month condition and this one is beat up and in player condition. That way I'm not going to cry if it get a scratch or a drink spilled on it.
> 
> Here's some close ups.
> 
> You can see the fabric here, that little green piece...
> 
> 
> Some more battle damage:
> 
> 
> Definitely player condition, but that means I'm not afraid to enjoy playing it
> 
> 
> This one is my #1. It used to be Shocking Pink in color once upon a time. The inlays are covered with black electrical tape. I want to get the inlays replaced with proper black inlays someday. I love the look, so much mojo.
> 
> 
> The rear:


It looks like you've played those guitars a few times! My favourite is the one with the fabric on it. It has the wider neck which I like. (If you look at Steve Vai's hands, you will see why he likes the wider neck, too.

Unfortunately, that model is $3800.00 CDN from MF. ($5500.00 from L & M) and that is a bit much for a hobbyist guitar player.


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> Oh come on! No one saw Jem & the Holograms?


----------



## Roryfan

bzrkrage said:


> And truly outrageous…apparently.
> (Oh come on! No one saw Jem & the Holograms?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos

Have the pleasure of playing my friends Epi Casino from the 90's lately through my little Vox AC10 amp. I feel just like John Lennon.LOL


----------



## robare99

Steadfastly said:


> It looks like you've played those guitars a few times! My favourite is the one with the fabric on it. It has the wider neck which I like. (If you look at Steve Vai's hands, you will see why he likes the wider neck, too.
> 
> Unfortunately, that model is $3800.00 CDN from MF. ($5500.00 from L & M) and that is a bit much for a hobbyist guitar player.


Crazy!


----------



## Jamdog

Today I tried this Godin 5th Avenue 










It's an awesome guitar. Just feels right, plays right, and sounds right.


----------



## jdto

Jamdog said:


> Today I tried this Godin 5th Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an awesome guitar. Just feels right, plays right, and sounds right.


I played a couple of Godins today and had to restrain myself. A Montreal and a Core CT P90. Both were sweet.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jamdog said:


> Today I tried this Godin 5th Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an awesome guitar. *Just feels right, plays right, and sounds right.*


I own the Kingpin II. I often play it unplugged. Your post above just about says it all. I have owned a few hollow bodies and have played quite a few more. The 5th Avenue is the best I have played so far, IMHO.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jamdog said:


> Today I tried this Godin 5th Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an awesome guitar. Just feels right, plays right, and sounds right.


Is the neck thin or thick

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

My $80 espana acoustic and $100 lp copy. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog

silvertonebetty said:


> Is the neck thin or thick
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Rather thin


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jamdog said:


> Rather thin


Cool i want an arch top but dont like fat necks

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Been working on a song idea on my Mandobird


----------



## AndySertin

http://imgur.com/id%3DKMZpq%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## MS41R8

A 1966 Telecaster in blonde. All original down to ashtray and case . Just picked it up yesterday and been playing it all day!!!!


----------



## Larry

used 2014 ES Les Paul, i paid half price for.


----------



## zontar

Forgot to note it the other day--but I played a 66 or 67 Mustang--not mine--but cool.

Today I was playing my Les Paul, Mustang, fretless bass & Mandobird through my recent pedal acquisition--giving it a proper work out.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Empty house this morning so I'm liking my chances of taking my '81 Greco EG500 for a rip, this guitar really sounds good cranked up.


----------



## DrumBob

My Gibson Flying V. I adjusted the neck and action before and it's playing great now.


----------



## Rick31797

An Epiphone Nighthawk


----------



## bolero

this guy...reunited with after a few years, I stupidly sold it


----------



## Roryfan

bolero said:


> this guy...reunited with after a few years, I stupidly sold it


Details please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog

I've been playing with Mr Paul for the last few days











It's got a set of awesome sounding sigil pickups 

















It's heavier than most guitars, but well balanced and plays great.


----------



## bzrkrage

bolero said:


> this guy...reunited with after a few years, I stupidly sold it





Roryfan said:


> Details please.


Oh yes please! Is it a story of a love /hate relationship with Stratocasters? ( oh wait.... that's ME!) but seriously, details please.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Roryfan

bzrkrage said:


> Oh yes please! Is it a story of a love /hate relationship with Stratocasters? ( oh wait.... that's ME!) but seriously, details please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


I meant what body & pickups to go with the SRV neck, but what he said too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolero

hahaha...ok sure


SRV neck from the early 90's
Gotoh vintage locking tuners ( these work really well )
MIJ 62 reissue body
Callaham bridge hardware & arm
Lindy Fralin vintage hot pickups

I have a G&L Legacy, so considered this redundant & sold it off

Also I play a Les Paul a lot & find the flat, low to the body strings on a Fender a bit awkward compared to the G&L, which has them higher off the deck.

my right hand doesn't hit the controls as much on the G&L, as the G&L bridge floats higher. I find it more comfortable to switch to, from the LP

the G&L and the Strat are both great guitars!!

I missed the Jimi vibe of this one. 

and that SRV neck is my favourite, it's just about right


----------



## bolero

I just noticed in that pic, the bridge plate was the only stock part still on there: all the other hardware was callaham. even the jack/plate!

I have since installed a callaham bridge plate too


----------



## Robert1950

My Simon and Patrick Woodland Pro Folk.


----------



## Roryfan

bolero said:


> hahaha...ok sure
> 
> 
> SRV neck from the early 90's
> Gotoh vintage locking tuners ( these work really well )
> MIJ 62 reissue body
> Callaham bridge hardware & arm
> Lindy Fralin vintage hot pickups
> 
> I have a G&L Legacy, so considered this redundant & sold it off
> 
> Also I play a Les Paul a lot & find the flat, low to the body strings on a Fender a bit awkward compared to the G&L, which has them higher off the deck.
> 
> my right hand doesn't hit the controls as much on the G&L, as the G&L bridge floats higher. I find it more comfortable to switch to, from the LP
> 
> the G&L and the Strat are both great guitars!!
> 
> I missed the Jimi vibe of this one.
> 
> and that SRV neck is my favourite, it's just about right


Oohhh, some good quality parts there. I also love the SRV necks. Dibs when you get tired of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyshaka

Noodled around on my neighbour's Godin Core for the last time and returned it after he gladly loaned her to me for a week or so. He's asking $300 for her...time sweet talk the wife.


----------



## zontar

Mustang


----------



## Larry

bought this gently used, Paul Reed Smith S2 MIRA


----------



## purpleplexi

This... Just bought it yesterday.


----------



## losch79

Tonight... my Ibanez Texas Special


----------



## BEACHBUM

Not being a Strat guy I finally got around to modding this old partscaster to my liking. It came out even better than I hoped. Can't seem to put it down now.
1. EMG loaded guard
2. Bent steel saddles
3. Locking tuners

Before


After


----------



## zontar

It was a Mustang kind of day


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> It was a Mustang kind of day


Still is if you're up at 1am!!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Hamstrung

I dug this out of the collection the other day and have been having a lot of fun with it. It's an '85 Standard that one of my close friends bought new back then and hardly ever played. I've had it since 2010 but am just now getting re-acquainted. She is heavy and due to back issues is why I don't gig with it, that and the fact that it's in almost mint condition.
I know this isn't the most sought after era for LPs but this is a pretty solidly built and great sounding guitar!


----------



## Robert1950

The stratocaster. Got an apartment tone I liked. Into a V-Stack Tweedy pedal, into Fender Champ X2 head, into a Weber Mini Mass 25w attenuator, into a Saxon 1x10 cab with a Rajin' Cajun. The X2 vol. is set at 8 treble at 5 and bass at 10, the Mini-Mass at 2.5. The V-Stack has a bass control which I set around 7. The amount of breakup/overdrive is just right. I have found that playing a low volumes, the lower mids and bass tend to thin out a bit, even a little with the amp bass tone set at 10. Got fullness and dirt I like at a neighbour friendly volume. No mush or loss of highs.


----------



## Tone Chaser

It has been an Epiphone day. Kind of a family portrait.









The bass is my early '70's Japanese ET-285. Still looking for an original vintage pickguard for it. I have a homemade, clear lexan guard on it for the last 20 years.

Then my cherry burst 1976 Japanese ET-290.

And my new to me 2010, 1966 reissue worn cherry Wilshire.


----------



## marcos

This one tonight!!!!


----------



## Chitmo

Just grabbed this from L&M today, now for the honeymoon.


----------



## MS41R8

So a few weeks back I had picked up a 66' blonde telecaster and posted it here. I thought I was done for awhile but this came along a day ago and I will be using using it all weekend long.

1971 telecaster , was originally blonde but aged to a butterscotch look . Pickguard has been changed along the way to a black Bakelite one and it has had a fret job as well .

And the checking is Amazing!


----------



## losch79

I can't get over all the great guitars people have on the forum and a wide variety of things too. I have never wanted a tele, but after seeing a few of the tele's on here, I think I need a one !!! Kicking it old school tonight with my Gibson V90 Double


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> I know this isn't the most sought after era for LPs but this is a pretty solidly built and great sounding guitar


I believe those are Shaw pups in there (the little 'pat appl for' sticker on the rings).


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Still is if you're up at 1am!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Well I wasn't playing anymore.


----------



## davetcan

Chitmo said:


> Just grabbed this from L&M today, now for the honeymoon.
> 
> View attachment 45617


I almost called L&M about this one. Great price.


----------



## davetcan

Hamstrung said:


> I dug this out of the collection the other day and have been having a lot of fun with it. It's an '85 Standard that one of my close friends bought new back then and hardly ever played. I've had it since 2010 but am just now getting re-acquainted. She is heavy and due to back issues is why I don't gig with it, that and the fact that it's in almost mint condition.
> I know this isn't the most sought after era for LPs but this is a pretty solidly built and great sounding guitar!
> 
> View attachment 45553
> View attachment 45561


If you pull the pick guard off it will be lighter and look better 

Very nice guitar!


----------



## Mooh

No electrics today.

Off to play a funeral visitation this morning with my Cervantes Crossover classical and an S&P mahogany folk. Likely all fingerstyle classical, celtic, hymns, and folk ballads. Small Ibanez Troubadour acoustic amp to bump up the ambient sound, but basically I'm providing background music.


----------



## sakuarius102

Well, now I very happy with 2 guitars:

-Fender startocaster standar MIM (very easy to play, and really good clean and crunch sound.
-Seagull Mini-Jumbo SWS all solid woods (amazing acoustic guitar for the mooney)


----------



## Jimmy_D

Everyone is out for the day at my place so volume is not an issue, I've been playing my new Tele straight into an old super reverb.


----------



## Robert1950

Feeling under the weather - so, not playing today.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Might as well shamelessly flog my speaker cab while I'm at it... plugged into the Orange with my 4-10 cab, once these speakers are broken in they really are gold, yes gold is a good colour for these...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Jimmy_D said:


> Might as well shamelessly flog my speaker cab while I'm at it... plugged into the Orange with my 4-10 cab, once these speakers are broken in they really are gold, yes gold is a good colour for these...


IWAT THIS CAB SOOOOOOOO BAD!


----------



## Jimmy_D

Ti-Ron said:


> IWAT THIS CAB SOOOOOOOO BAD!


Thanks but hang in for a couple months, I'm working on another that will be veneered in Honduras and finished tv yellow like so, you might like it better;


----------



## Gavz

Jimmy_D said:


> Thanks but hang in for a couple months, I'm working on another that will be veneered in Honduras and finished tv yellow like so, you might like it better;


Heck yes. Bootsy Collins might be knocking on your door.

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## sulphur

A few more in the rack.

60th Anni Strat with a Andy Timmons pickup arrangement, wish that I could play like him.










'11 Gibson Special, a special Guitar Center run with Lollar P90s.

















Reverend Volcano, not the original pickups or electronics, so no BCC, but this rocks. 
Took me a while to realize that the neck pup is flipped.
It was nicknamed "The Plank" at one band practice.


----------



## jdto

Today was mostly a PRS day with this S2 Custom 22 Semi. The Tele also made a brief appearance, as did the Gretsch.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Hamstrung said:


> I dug this out of the collection the other day and have been having a lot of fun with it. It's an '85 Standard that one of my close friends bought new back then and hardly ever played. I've had it since 2010 but am just now getting re-acquainted. She is heavy and due to back issues is why I don't gig with it, that and the fact that it's in almost mint condition.
> I know this isn't the most sought after era for LPs but this is a pretty solidly built and great sounding guitar!
> 
> View attachment 45553
> View attachment 45561


That's a Studio Standard. I have an '87. Shaw pups and a high quality build. Great guitar. Yours has trap neck inlays which I've not seen on a Studio Standard before.


----------



## Hamstrung

Fuzzy dagger said:


> That's a Studio Standard. I have an '87. Shaw pups and a high quality build. Great guitar. Yours has trap neck inlays which I've not seen on a Studio Standard before.


That's because it's an actual Standard, not Studio.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> '11 Gibson Special, a special Guitar Center run with Lollar P90s.
> 
> View attachment 46289
> View attachment 46297


Damn I like that Special!

Strat is no slouch either


----------



## mario

2012 PRS DGT Standard. I had the house to myself today and cranked this. One of the finest guitars I have ever played and owned.


----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> 2012 PRS DGT Standard. I had the house to myself today and cranked this. One of the finest guitars I have ever played and owned.


Brings back fond memories of NYE a few years ago


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> Brings back fond memories of NYE a few years ago


Yes...That was a great gig! The red wine list was amazing (Inside joke).


----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> Yes...That was a great gig! The red wine list was amazing (Inside joke).


And expensive, LOL. 

I still have incriminating video of that DGT ;-)


----------



## zontar

I just keep picking up my Mustang lately.


----------



## Jimmy_D

It's a long story but this one just came to me in a trade, a Kasuga made 1984 Burny RLG90, it's a 59 reissue and a very nice guitar, especially now that it has a new bone nut and all new electrics (except it still has the original pups).

I've been working on this one for a few days now, besides the nut and electrics I changed the inlays, leveled crowned/polished the frets and filled all the buckle rash on the backside. It's got a pretty thick nitro lacquer finish so it was pretty easy to fix the scratches actually, they're 98% gone now.

The pups are original and from what I can tell they're first gen VH1's - alnico magnets,zebra bobbins, braided single conductor wire, nickel base plates, 7.84K 7.72K 

I like the pick ups, a lot.

She's a full 9 lbs of fun.










This fretboard is a work of art in every way, it's dead flat and plays perfectly, nicely quarter sawn rosewood that looks and more importantly, smells, like only Brazilian does...


----------



## zontar

Just noodling on my Mustang a bit --tomorrow I need to work on some stuff on my fretless with my newest amp & pedal.


----------



## Mooh

New year's eve gig. Unusually, I'm leaving the Telecasters at home. Instead, I'm taking a Godin Progression, Godin LG, and the usual Moon mandolin.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> New year's eve gig. Unusually, I'm leaving the Telecasters at home. Instead, I'm taking a Godin Progression, Godin LG, and the usual Moon mandolin.


I like the Progressions--I wouldn't mind one--but there are other things ahead of it.


----------



## Chitmo

2010 ES335, that I have on loan for the weekend.


----------



## Robert1950

deleted


----------



## High/Deaf

Like @Chitmo , I had a 335 night. 2013 and red though. Took my tele out too, but it never saw the light of stage.


----------



## Chitmo

And......enter the DGT.....


----------



## ZeroGravity

Today is MIM Tele day


----------



## jdto

Jammed at a friend's place with the J-45 True Vintage today. It was a good time.


----------



## Alex

Playing a Takamine with very old nylon strings....it sounds great. Had an impromptu jam with a young funk player. Fun stuff.


----------



## Chito

I've been rehearsing for the upcoming House Concert I am having at my house.  It will be an acoustic set so been practicing on my Martin 0015 plugged into a pedalboard into a Yamaha THR10c.


----------



## jdto

PRS S2 Custom 22 Semi-Hollow. After I play this guitar, I have trouble playing anything else. So smooth and easy.


----------



## zontar

Over the last three days I've played most of them--probably my fretless bass & Iceman the most.
Checking out the relatively new bass amp & octaver pedal.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Spent some time with this SG Special today. Bought the guitar from a forum member then bought the pickups from another forum member. It had a Tonepros wraparound bridge when I got it but one of the saddles had a problem. I took the lightning bar off of an $80 Craig's List Epiphone LP Jr as a temporary measure. It fits perfectly and intonates no problem so I just kept it. Ordered a $9 replacement from amazon.ca for Epi. It looks like the same part as the Epi bridge.


----------



## High/Deaf

Alex said:


> Playing a Takamine with very old nylon strings....it sounds great. Had an impromptu jam with a young funk player. Fun stuff.
> 
> View attachment 48609


Lake Ontario looks very inviting, tropical even, this time of year.


----------



## Adcandour

I'm playing @sambonee 's strat with the tonedripper pups.

We actually a/b'd them with my eric johnson CS pups, and it was a bit embarrassing since the tonedrippers are a fraction of the cost, but are on level.


----------



## Jamdog

adcandour said:


> the tonedrippers are a fraction of the cost, but are on level.


Thats impossible! 

Lol. 
I personally think that it's a matter of luck more than price, but higher end ones have better process and therefore higher chance of getting that sweet spot. 

But, I don't roll pickups, so it's just my personal impression. 

I misread that at first for tineriders... I like my tineriders!


----------



## Jamdog

I wanted to play my Les Paul today. 

But I have not replaced the broken high E string. 
It's the 7th I break since I got this guitar, before I only had broken one or two strings. Can't wait to change that bridge. 

So I played my strat. 
I like it's toneriders pickups! But not as much as my Paul's sigil pickups. 









(the one on left, if you can't identify a strat from a JB )


----------



## sambonee

adcandour said:


> I'm playing @sambonee 's strat with the tonedripper pups.
> 
> We actually a/b'd them with my eric johnson CS pups, and it was a bit embarrassing since the tonedrippers are a fraction of the cost, but are on level.
> 
> View attachment 50169


I hope to get a draw going this week for a set of tele and Strat pickups. They're all up on tonedripper.com 

That pickguard is care of www.walopus.com 

Space age stuff. 

Thanks @adcandour for your endorsement. The contract is in the mail ;-)


----------



## BGood

This nice Indie, Studio Thru Black


----------



## bzrkrage

BGood said:


> This nice Indie, Studio Thru Black


Nice BGood!
Great first post too.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Alex

Danelectro Semi Hollow 12 string


----------



## Ti-Ron

I think I never saw a Danelectro with a burst before,
Looks very good!


----------



## Alex

Ti-Ron said:


> I think I never saw a Danelectro with a burst before,
> Looks very good!


Really nice guitar - sounds great and stays in tune and for the money, great bang for the buck.


----------



## Alex

PRS DC245


----------



## Geeetar

Alex said:


> PRS DC245
> View attachment 50801


Not gonna lie, the way you have your guitars on the stool is giving me anxiety!


----------



## BGood

This baby just got a pup transplant. A nice set of 9022 Sanford Magnetics.
At first play, they're a good step up. Very chimy.


----------



## High/Deaf

Very cool Epi. /\

The bound neck and red tip set off the otherwise basic look. I likey!


----------



## Chitmo

Geeetar said:


> Not gonna lie, the way you have your guitars on the stool is giving me anxiety!


The one that was $600 or the on that was $6000?


----------



## Mooh

BGood said:


> This baby just got a pup transplant. A nice set of 9022 Sanford Magnetics.
> At first play, they're a good step up. Very chimy.


Curious...are the pickups a little further from the bridge and neck than usual? They look more central to my eye, which might have its tonal advantages. Either way, I dig this guitar.


----------



## Alex

They are secure on the chair - no worries. My Simon Law S (from its safe haven case).


----------



## silvertonebetty

My Jackson Phil colen signature air guitar . Only smart people can see it. Here's a picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

silvertonebetty said:


> My Jackson Phil colen signature air guitar . Only smart people can see it. Here's a picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great


----------



## High/Deaf

I don't know who Jackson Phil is and I really don't want to see his colon signed guitar. I especially don't want to touch it. Ewwwww....

Completed some long-outstanding amp mods on my #1 rig. I'm hoping it becomes #1+ after this.


----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> I don't know who Jackson Phil is and I really don't want to see his colon signed guitar. I especially don't want to touch it. Ewwwww....
> 
> Completed some long-outstanding amp mods on my #1 rig. I'm hoping it becomes #1+ after this.
> 
> View attachment 51393


What is the guitar?


----------



## High/Deaf

Alex said:


> What is the guitar?


My 2012 ES335 Dot. I've had it just short of a year (last year's Inventory Sale) and it's become my main squeeze lately - although I'm showing quite a bit of Tele love these days too.


----------



## Guest

Haven't touched my (new to me) Variax Standard in a while.
My wife was out shopping for a bit.


----------



## Alex

Wren Concert


----------



## Tarbender

Oooo... I can almost hear the tone Alex!


----------



## krall

My '54 Les Paul Junior


----------



## numb41

krall said:


> My '54 Les Paul Junior


Wow Claude! This is awesome!


----------



## zontar

Still not feeling that great--but was able to spend some time with the fretless bass


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


>






Go here if the video doesn't embed...


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Jimmy_D

Took this out for a boot today. It's got a one piece Honduras body with one piece quartered redwood front and back, a chunky quarter sawn neck and Duncan Broadcasters.

Surprisingly spanky and punchy, I think Mahogany makes a very good body wood for a Tele.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played this Epiphone SG I got from cifac88. It finally arrived today after Canada Post sent it around the province and back. It was worth the wait. The P90s in this guitar are much sweeter than the Gibson P90s I had in my previous P90 SG. They sing.


----------



## Robert1950

Cheap and Ugly


----------



## Larry

Fender LE American Standard Telecaster, Rosewood neck & fingerboard, ASH/Walnut stain body.


----------



## MS41R8

1971 blonde tele and a 1966 Blackface Bassman 

Really nice tones together and this gig will be fun !!!


----------



## jdto

Tonight it was the J-45 True Vintage, but now it's time for some sleep.


----------



## Tarbender

Don't get mad at me but I forgot I even had this guitar. I was straightening up my cases in my locker and one of them felt kinda heavy. Amazing cause this use to be one of my favourite guitars:


----------



## marcos

Tarbender said:


> Don't get mad at me but I forgot I even had this guitar. I was straightening up my cases in my locker and one of them felt kinda heavy. Amazing cause this use to be one of my favourite guitars:
> 
> Poor baby, she must feel neglected.LOL. Nice one.


----------



## Hydron

I bought a new les paul yesterday. Used gibson Standard faded 2016. Could not resist, the price was below 1500$


----------



## mario

Family was all out today so I cranked the Gretsch 6121. Lovely guitar and the amp is not too shabby sounding either.


----------



## davetcan

I've been on the lookout for a Gretsch recently but just one of the imports. Hoping I can find someone on Kijiji interested in either the Parker P-36 or the G&L Tribute.


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> I've been on the lookout for a Gretsch recently but just one of the imports. Hoping I can find someone on Kijiji interested in either the Parker P-36 or the G&L Tribute.


Except for 40+ year old Gretsches or the Stephen Stern Cu$tom $hop guitars, they are all imports now. The more better ones from Japan, the less better but still pretty good ones from Korea (Electromatic line).


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> Except for 40+ year old Gretsches or the Stephen Stern Cu$tom $hop guitars, they are all imports now. The more better ones from Japan, the less better but still pretty good ones from Korea (Electromatic line).


Now that I'm no longer working the Electromatics would be just fine


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> I've been on the lookout for a Gretsch recently but just one of the imports. Hoping I can find someone on Kijiji interested in either the Parker P-36 or the G&L Tribute.


I played a Korean "Elliott Easton Signature" that was excellent....just be patient. I love my Gretsch.....it really is a great addition to my small collection.


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> Now that I'm no longer working the Electromatics would be just fine


They are great guitars (not just great guitars for the money). Korea is the new Japan, IMO.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> Korea is the new Japan, IMO.


The 90's era are considered the sweet years, depending on which plant they were made in.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> The 90's era are considered the sweet years, depending on which plant they were made in.


My early 90's MIK Sheraton was outstanding.


----------



## marcos

These two tonight at our gig. Love my Tele's


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> My early 90's MIK Sheraton was outstanding.


It was hard to let go, but, I traded off my '92 MIK Emperor II (gibby pups, CTS pots, switchcraft jack and switch).
Got a Gibson DC LP for it (the uglyish one).


----------



## faracaster

Here's my ride for this afternoon....and tonight's gig too.
1965 Strat.....this was Domenic Troiano's. I cherish this baby


----------



## marcos

faracaster said:


> Here's my ride for this afternoon....and tonight's gig too.
> 1965 Strat.....this was Domenic Troiano's. I cherish this baby
> That is sweet!!! Congrats.


----------



## Guest

Would that be this puppy?


----------



## Jayson

Today was my LTD MH-250. My Godin Icon type 2 is in the shop.


----------



## faracaster

laristotle said:


> Would that be this puppy?


sure is. thats the baby


----------



## jdto

That's Gold, Jerry!


----------



## Alex

Tele partscaster


----------



## MS41R8

Playing tonight:

1962 Fender Super 
MJT Tele with AVRI 52' neck 
MJT strat with Allparts neck and Pure Vintage 54 Pickups


----------



## Chitmo

It was a PRS kinda day


----------



## Alex

It was for me as well. I've really bonded with this guitar over the last 6 months. Jack of all trades and does it pretty darn good.


----------



## BGood

Alex said:


> It was for me as well. I've really bonded with this guitar over the last 6 months. Jack of all trades and does it pretty darn good.
> 
> View attachment 54585


Beautiful one piece top on that and a snug case.


----------



## Frenchy99

This week I took out my Burns Vibraslim bass to have some groovy time with her ! 

What a baby !


----------



## High/Deaf

This










..which used to look like this, before I got some great parts from Mr. @suproman . Thank you sir, the kit fit wonderfully!


----------



## King Loudness

Chitmo said:


> It was a PRS kinda day
> 
> View attachment 54385


Who let you into my house? 

W.


----------



## silvertonebetty

None


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

It's a Les Paul night. Ooh yeah.


----------



## Alex

Collings Soco


----------



## numb41

1981 or 82 Burny RLC60 (on the left). Loving it.


----------



## 335Bob

PRS 513


----------



## MS41R8

This forum has some great looking guitars . I'm always interested to see what comes next !


----------



## MS41R8

Decided to go with the 1966 blonde Telecaster and the MJT Shell Pink Stratocaster (Again..) 

Will be a great time !


----------



## zontar

Haven't played much the last few days--been quite busy & tired--but I am hoping to play some tonight--Haven' decided what yet.
(Just resting my brain & grabbing a bite to eat while on here)


----------



## Frenchy99

Im in a Beatles kind of mood... So will take one of these out this week ! Day Tripper Baby !!!


----------



## Chitmo

Getting my junior on today


----------



## zontar

Well over the weekend I've played a few--some mine, some not.
Mine--mostly my fretless bass & some open G on my Les Paul copy.
Not mine--a Fender Jazzmaster---haven't played one in a while--found it more comfortable than I remembered.
Squier Jaguar
An old Silvertone hollowbody--probably made by Kay or Harmony. (It needed some work--but fun)
Italia Modulo--an accordion plastic type body--fun--liked the sound.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Kenai


----------



## Thornton Davis

Today, it's this one.



TD


----------



## Vally

Just picked up a Carvin CT, like it a lot. My PRS guitars are getting a little jealous, thay haven't seen much action lately.


----------



## Vally

Sorry double post


----------



## davetcan

Ye olde Custom 24


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> Ye olde Custom 24



I thought you sold that one.


----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> I thought you sold that one.


Got it back %h(*&


----------



## Bubb

All of a sudden my hands don't hurt when I'm playing this one lately.
Goes to show,it's good to have options.

Might even go all out and find some sort of P90's to experiment in it.
I have none in my small covy .


----------



## Jimmy_D

I was reading Sambonee's thread about an El Degas Martin knock-off and it made me think a bit more acoustic is good, so I headed straight for the Cat's Eyes.

If you get the chance to play or buy one you should consider it, the 70's to early 80's Tokai's are a very nice instrument that can usually be had at a reasonable price, this one is a '78 - solid spruce top, laminated rosewood sides/back, 1 pc neck and the quality is top notch, bone nut, bone saddle, bone pins, knock-off Grover tuners still work perfect, it plays/sounds great.


----------



## knight_yyz

Haven't put this down since I got it. Thanks to Krall for a good deal and quick shipping. 2011 Gibson


----------



## Frenchy99

This week I ll have some fun with an old friend of mine...


Ibanez MC924 Bass


----------



## zontar

Been sick this week--but setting aside some time tomorrow for some fretless bass & Mando bird & some guitar--I'll let you know when I decide...


----------



## zontar

Catching up on the time I missed...
Some were mine--most were not.

Fender Mustang
Ibanez SR500F fretless bass
Mandobird
Ibanez AF95
a Les Paul Florentine
Gitane D500
A few mandolins--including a Godin & a couple of Eastman ones.
Some Simon & Patrick folk models.


----------



## Tone Chaser

The house is empty, the big Mesa F100 is on, and I am having a Telebration. Each Tele brings something unique to the party. The neck on the Deluxe is king, the Nashville B Bender is the most awesome with thump, drive, versatility; even though it makes you work harder, the reward is greater. The new to me MIM has potential and could be fine as is, but the other Teles suggest the Kinman Broadcasters should go in there. The Alvarez is a fine player that is also begging for articulation, thump and drive from a pup swap.


----------



## sulphur

A few more in the rack...

I hadn't played the '02 CE22 since the last gig with the band, too long.










Staying in the gold vein, this is the refin and rewired that Jimmy_D performed for me.
New bone nut, cut the tort guard and setup to perfection when I got it in.










I pulled this one out after a good while in limbo, a Supernova from the first run, MIK.
The action was almost double what I like, which always worries me.
Set it up, adjusted the action and pickups and it's a really great guitar.










This is a Warmoth build Tele with a set of Lollars, a CC neck pickup and four way switch.


----------



## zontar

Tone Chaser said:


> The house is empty, the big Mesa F100 is on, and I am having a Telebration.


When the house is empty is a great time to crank it up.
(Cranked up the fretless bass today)


----------



## MS41R8

Tonight it's a 1971 blonde tele with McVey B Bender and a middle pickup (Nashville Style) along with my MJT Partscaster .

All through the 59 LTD Bassman


----------



## High/Deaf

MS41R8 said:


> Tonight it's a 1971 blonde tele with McVey B Bender and a middle pickup (Nashville Style) along with my MJT Partscaster .
> 
> All through the 59 LTD Bassman
> 
> 
> View attachment 62209


Nice rig. Did that lovely couple behind you stay for the punishment that Bassman dishes out?


----------



## MS41R8

High/Deaf said:


> Nice rig. Did that lovely couple behind you stay for the punishment that Bassman dishes out?


Hahah....yes they did . They put up with me for a few hours . I played it on very very low volume to keep it in check and rolled the treble back quite a bit too .


----------



## cboutilier

MS41R8 said:


> Tonight it's a 1971 blonde tele with McVey B Bender and a middle pickup (Nashville Style) along with my MJT Partscaster .
> 
> All through the 59 LTD Bassman
> 
> 
> View attachment 62209


Good to know I'm not the only bender here!

Tonight I'm either going to play my Sigil loaded Epi Dot, or take the girlfriend's new Partscaster for a spin.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQT9NTtjb3W/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BOnpACijnIe/


----------



## MS41R8

cboutilier said:


> Good to know I'm not the only bender here!
> 
> Tonight I'm either going to play my Sigil loaded Epi Dot, or take the girlfriend's new Partscaster for a spin.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BQT9NTtjb3W/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BOnpACijnIe/



Go with the partscaster ....those are always fun


----------



## Scottone

Taking my MotorAve McQueen for a spin tonight


----------



## Kerry Brown

Got out to a local bar jam last night. Had a lot of fun and even sang one song. Took my goto rig as I hadn't played live in a while so I didn't want the distraction of unfamiliar gear. The amp had new preferred series 7189 tubes in the afternoon. They rocked.


----------



## buyusfear

I've been fine tuning this wraptail build i just...wrapped up. (can't help myself)


----------



## Chitmo

Playing the new addition to the family today. New to me Suhr S4


----------



## b-nads

Beauty, Fred!


----------



## Chitmo

b-nads said:


> Beauty, Fred!


The whole fam damily......been on a bender the last little bit


----------



## b-nads

You, my friend, have a problem...and it's a good one ;-)


----------



## MS41R8

Tonight at my band gig I used for the first time a "Gilly Junior" which was completely custom hand carved at Gilmore Guitars in Red Deer. Amazing guitar !!! Pickup is a Dominger Handwound P90......classic tone through the 59 Bassman LTD. My vintage tele's sat on the rack untouched tonight . 

Body is Douglas Fir ....very interesting .


----------



## Kerry Brown

MS41R8 said:


> Tonight at my band gig I used for the first time a "Gilly Junior" which was completely custom hand carved at Gilmore Guitars in Red Deer. Amazing guitar !!! Pickup is a Dominger Handwound P90......classic tone through the 59 Bassman LTD. My vintage tele's sat on the rack untouched tonight .
> 
> Body is Douglas Fir ....very interesting .
> 
> View attachment 62545


I've always thought a guitar made of fir would be nice. Fir has a great grain. Is it heavy?


----------



## MS41R8

Kerry Brown said:


> I've always thought a guitar made of fir would be nice. Fir has a great grain. Is it heavy?


It's got some heft for sure but it sustains for days which is so nice with the p90. The wood grain is just amazing though , really jumps out. I know he has made several tele's out of Douglas Fir and they too have a very rich warm tone .

The neck is carved from Spanish Cedar which feels amazing and the pickguard is walnut from a Jack Daniels distillery in the U.S. 

Gilmore got a small load of this JD walnut and has been making into pickguards and guitar tops which I just had to have put on this one .


----------



## BGood

AH !
This thing is so much fun to play. A $50 hacked First Act DC with a cheap SX P90 stuffed in there. Pretty much a one trick pony but tons of bang bang bang ... boing !
AH again !

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdrbgood%2Fboing-boing
​


----------



## knight_yyz

I've been jumping back and forth between my 2011 Gibson Jr, and my new to me Greco Ultrathin EGW-80. (the one on the left)


----------



## knight_yyz

another double post. Why does this happen so often on this forum? Pain in the butt...


----------



## zontar

Today I had some time with nobody else home--so out came my Mustang, Les Paul & Ibanez AF95 (Full hollowbody)
and some fun with pedals & amps.


----------



## Guitar101

knight_yyz said:


> another double post. Why does this happen so often on this forum? Pain in the butt...


I noticed awhile back that sometimes when I would click "post reply", it doesn't work so I would click it again. Then it would double post. Now I ignore it when that happens and it's usually there on a refresh. You could watch for that.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Alex

Knaggs Kenai


----------



## High/Deaf

That top is just soooooo 3 dimensional. Stunning!


----------



## Frenchy99

WOW !!! amazing top !!!HNG^%$

Im going old school !


----------



## Alex

Thx guys. Knaggs sent me some black plastic and debating on the mix. My wife (who has veto power....) likes the black knobs but leave the cream colored ring. She thinks the ring ties in the binding. Thoughts?


----------



## greco

@Alex ..Tough call...but I agree with your wife.


----------



## davetcan

I'd leave everything cream and put a cream cover on the P90


----------



## High/Deaf

I'd have to see it in person. @Alex , send me the guitar and parts and I'll let you know in a month. Or a year. Or two.


----------



## Dorian2

I agree with Greco...that's a tricky one Alex.


----------



## Alex

davetcan said:


> I'd leave everything cream and put a cream cover on the P90


----------



## cboutilier

I love this rig 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQn9fqsgJc_/


----------



## davetcan

Alex said:


> View attachment 63321


Bingo.


----------



## Alex

davetcan said:


> Bingo.


That's the original spec. I thought the guitar would look better with a black P90. The top is a lot darker (which is good ) than shown on the pics from the dealer when I bought the guitar


----------



## davetcan

That Knaggs guy knows what he's doing 



Alex said:


> That's the original spec. I thought the guitar would look better with a black P90. The top is a lot darker (which is good ) than shown on the pics from the dealer when I bought the guitar


----------



## Jimmy_D

Temporary derail to ""which guitar are you *trying* to play today"

I've had this for years, I've learned two songs in one tuning, can't play either well right through...

It's a 1971 studio deluxe and same year super reverb.


----------



## Dorian2

I'm playing a MIM Tele right now because I wanted to check them out for a bit and because my LP is acting up. All I can say right now is Fun and different than what I'm used to. Still to be decided if I'm in or not at this point. It's only been a couple of days so far though. The MIM's seem to be pretty decent though, except I already broke a string. I can count on one hand the number of times I've broken a string on my LP. I may have got lucky with that one.


----------



## fretzel

Goofing around with "Hallelujah" on my Tak.


----------



## LIX

1960 super into 1972 Marshall cab, 1954 les Paul all gold and 1991 les Paul classic all gold. I love this setup!!!


----------



## BGood

MAN ! Your goldtops are rusting !


----------



## High/Deaf

@Bangcouver Did you paint that picture yourself? Nice.


----------



## Robert1950

Haven't played this couch guitar in months. Also changed the strings. After I changed the low E, D and G strings, (left the A) I played the first 4 notes of an E chord. It was like ring, thunk, ring, ring, Guess it was overdo for a change.


----------



## Jimi D

Rather than clutter up the thread list with a NGD thread, I'll just post this one here - recently acquired, and I'm playing the snot outta it!










2009, WF neck, 245 pickups which may or may not be staying (jury's still out), a very manageable 7 lbs 10 oz. Basically unplayed/mint. Very happy with this one so far....


----------



## Guest

Took my new (to me) '14 Gibby EB4 to tonight's jam.
Played it through set one and the G&L Jazz for the second.
Punchy and a bit fuller than my Jazz.
Will get better pics someday.


----------



## BGood

Jimi D said:


> Rather than clutter up the thread list with a NGD thread, I'll just post this one here - recently acquired, and I'm playing the snot outta it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009, WF neck, 245 pickups which may or may not be staying (jury's still out), a very manageable 7 lbs 10 oz. Basically unplayed/mint. Very happy with this one so far....


Wow, that's a beauty. 
Could be C3PO's guitar


----------



## Guest

BGood said:


> Could be C3PO's guitar


Nah. He's into keys.


----------



## zontar

It was the Mustang's turn for some more attention.
(See picture on previous page)


----------



## brokentoes

I plugged this one today and took her for a quick spin. I have a few but this is undoubtedly one of my finest.


----------



## cboutilier

Jimmy_D said:


> Temporary derail to ""which guitar are you *trying* to play today"
> 
> I've had this for years, I've learned two songs in one tuning, can't play either well right through...
> 
> It's a 1971 studio deluxe and same year super reverb.


I spent an hour trying to play a pedal steel the other day. I accomplished absolutely nothing.


----------



## Alex

cboutilier said:


> I spent an hour trying to play a pedal steel the other day. I accomplished absolutely nothing.


Welcome to the club. The instrument that makes you feel the most inadequate about yourself.


----------



## cboutilier

Alex said:


> Welcome to the club. The instrument that makes you feel the most inadequate about yourself.


My biggest musical life goal is to become a proficent pedal steel player


----------



## Alex

cboutilier said:


> My biggest musical life goal is to become a proficent pedal steel player


A friend's band mate tried to learn for 3 months and threw his hands up in the air in frustration. It ends up he had placed the fingerpicks backwards! he became a pretty decent player afterwards (he may be a member here as well).


----------



## buyusfear

I just wrapped up this Jr build and am now putting it through its paces.


----------



## brokentoes

^^^^^ Oh my that's a sweet little thang !! ^^^^^


----------



## MS41R8

cboutilier said:


> My biggest musical life goal is to become a proficent pedal steel player


Same here ! I want to learn but it's like flying a helicopter I hear . But such an amazing sound !!!


----------



## Scottone

Pointy guitar day


----------



## sulphur

@Scottone 

What are the details on that guitar? Pretty cool unit.


----------



## Scottone

sulphur said:


> @Scottone
> 
> What are the details on that guitar? Pretty cool unit.


Should have specified...its a MotorAve LeMans. Its basically and SG Jr on acid


----------



## sulphur

Scottone said:


> Should have specified...its a MotorAve LeMans. Its basically and SG Jr on acid


I think that I'd asked you about that before. You have more than one of that brand, don't you?


----------



## Scottone

sulphur said:


> I think that I'd asked you about that before. You have more than one of that brand, don't you?


I have 4 of them - BelAire, McQueen, LeMans, and Motovox. I was lucky enough to order mine before the waiting list got ridiculously long. Got a bit carried away


----------



## High/Deaf

MS41R8 said:


> Same here ! I want to learn but it's like flying a helicopter I hear . But such an amazing sound !!!


Yea, I heard the explanation "like rubbing your belly and patting your head with your hands and your feet". The technical, mechanical aspect of the foot and knee levers (move left knee over, push pedal, release knee, etc) mixed with the pure musical input of getting the correct pitches with no frets. 

I love the sound of a well played steel. And I bow down to anyone who can do it. Absolute marvels of 'both sides of the head' thinking, IMO.


----------



## Alex

Collings Soco


----------



## davetcan

I've just been messing around with this partscaster i picked up from Business a while ago. Swapping pups, guards, neck, etc  All I really wanted was the body, just love the colour. I'll have lots of parts for sale by the time I'm done ;-)



http://imgur.com/ayr1MUa




http://imgur.com/uG0W0d2


----------



## jdto

J-45 True Vintage tonight and most of the time lately. I just strung it with d'Addario Nickel Bronze strings and they sound pretty good.


----------



## Scottone

Taking my MotorAve Motovox for a spin tonight as well as treating myself to a couple of margaritas


----------



## zontar

Gave my old EB-3 copy (short scale bass) a spin today...
It had been a little while--but the fretless is just so much fun.


----------



## zontar

And played it some more today...
(And this time a picture...)


----------



## Joe-Bin

There is a lot of sweet guitars on here. I'm afraid I am more low budget than most of you. Yesterday and Today I am playing acoustically with my newly aquired late 60s Framus 5/1 amateur parlour guitar.


----------



## MS41R8

Today's Gig lineup:

- 52' AVRI Telecaster

- Fender Pure Vintage 1954 Stratocaster 

Both played through a 1965 Fender Tremolux 
35 watts


----------



## Kerry Brown

Picked up this Vantage VP-795 in a trade yesterday. Can't believe what a nice guitar this is. The picture is from the trader. I haven't been able to put it down long enough to take a picture yet. Last night I was playing it late into the night. Today I'm going to put new strings on and give it a good clean up, that is if I can resist the urge to just keep playing it.




  








Vantage VP795




__
Kerry Brown


__
Mar 5, 2017


----------



## Gavz

davetcan said:


> I've just been messing around with this partscaster i picked up from Business a while ago. Swapping pups, guards, neck, etc  All I really wanted was the body, just love the colour. I'll have lots of parts for sale by the time I'm done ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ayr1MUa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uG0W0d2


She's a beaut! My wife has the same color Strat '96 MIM, plays like a dream. She won't let me swap pickups though.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Kerry Brown said:


> Picked up this Vantage VP-795 in a trade yesterday. Can't believe what a nice guitar this is. The picture is from the trader. I haven't been able to put it down long enough to take a picture yet. Last night I was playing it late into the night. Today I'm going to put new strings on and give it a good clean up, that is if I can resist the urge to just keep playing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vantage VP795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Kerry Brown
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 5, 2017


Went to change the strap buttons to locking ones and a screw broke off in the guitar. It'll be going to the shop next week for a fix. It needs some fret work as well. They are worn almost flat. Looks like I'll be spending some money on this one but it is worth it.


----------



## metallica86

Just pickup a Gibson les paul and fender strat last week, I think i'm done now


----------



## sulphur

In the rack...

PRS McCarty  










New to me AVRI Tele










Canadian Breed Thinline 










Canadian Breed DC


----------



## marcos

sulphur said:


> In the rack...
> 
> PRS McCarty
> 
> View attachment 70233
> 
> 
> New to me AVRI Tele
> 
> View attachment 70241
> 
> 
> Canadian Breed Thinline
> 
> View attachment 70249
> 
> 
> Canadian Breed DC
> 
> View attachment 70257


Nice selection Jock. When did you get the AVRI Tele.


----------



## sulphur

marcos said:


> Nice selection Jock. When did you get the AVRI Tele.


A couple of weeks ago, loving it!


----------



## marcos

sulphur said:


> A couple of weeks ago, loving it!


Congrats. Those are getting harder to find used.


----------



## sulphur

That one suprisingly hung around here for a bit, I got it in a trade.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> In the rack...
> 
> PRS McCarty
> 
> View attachment 70233
> 
> 
> New to me AVRI Tele
> 
> View attachment 70241
> 
> 
> Canadian Breed Thinline
> 
> View attachment 70249
> 
> 
> Canadian Breed DC
> 
> View attachment 70257


Damn that McCarty is nice!

Well they're all nice, but that McCarty, wowza!


----------



## sulphur

davetcan said:


> Damn that McCarty is nice!
> 
> Well they're all nice, but that McCarty, wowza!


Thanks, it's a sweet one!

The set of Sanford Magnetics Model 22s put it over the top.


----------



## silvertonebetty

my new seagull 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

My Ibanez AF95 Artcore full hollowbody
Cool guitar--cool sound...

I've always liked it--but when I put a wound G on it a few years ago it plays & sounds even better.


----------



## Chitmo

sulphur said:


> In the rack...
> 
> PRS McCarty
> 
> View attachment 70233
> 
> 
> New to me AVRI Tele
> 
> View attachment 70241
> 
> 
> Canadian Breed Thinline
> 
> View attachment 70249
> 
> 
> Canadian Breed DC
> 
> View attachment 70257


Missing one? Rack hold 5


----------



## Chitmo

davetcan said:


> Damn that McCarty is nice!
> 
> Well they're all nice, but that McCarty, wowza!


Make me regret trading it why don't ya!


----------



## Chitmo

Test driving this for the weekend, may or may not buy!


----------



## Dorian2

2016 LP Studio Faded Brown I rented from L&M as the tech there is working on my other LP.

It's kinda growing on me even if there are certain issues that would need work (volume pots, fret ends)...especially the edges on the frets up around the 10th to 19th frets. I whip my hand up and down the fret board really quick and it feels like I'm on the verge of slicing my fingers open at some points. Probably addressable with a fret dressing though. Volume pots would certainly need to be replaced. Otherwise they're really nice guitars for the price. (about $800 for this one).


----------



## bzrkrage

CV Strat into iRig Pro into GB








(Note: artsy-fartsy shot)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## cheezyridr

i played my Lp studio today, 
a) because it's the only guitar i have right now
b) because now i can do it without the annoyance of _them_


----------



## SaucyJack

Bacchus BLS59...sweet LP with a nice chunky neck.


----------



## 5732

My SG1802 with the Sanford P90s. What a great guitar.


----------



## silvertonebetty

the seagull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW-KTM

I've been playing this one lately.
I love those Fat 50s I put in it a year ago.
Sounds great through any amp I have.


----------



## bzrkrage

Giving this a whirl.
Always good to test out the products!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## High/Deaf

Those Electomatics are great guitars. I'd miss the Bigsby though....

This one's been getting played pretty much every day for the last couple months. Hard to put it down and take pix.


----------



## Lola

My Gibson Les Paul! 

P.S. Brand new for Guitar Hero! 

I still have fun with that! Nice way to spend time with my boys!


----------



## Adcandour

Joe-Bin said:


> There is a lot of sweet guitars on here. I'm afraid I am more low budget than most of you. Yesterday and Today I am playing acoustically with my newly aquired late 60s Framus 5/1 amateur parlour guitar.


It might seem that way. A lot of us have low budget, good value guitars that we're proud to own.


----------



## Adcandour

Dorian2 said:


> 2016 LP Studio Faded Brown I rented from L&M as the tech there is working on my other LP.
> 
> It's kinda growing on me even if there are certain issues that would need work (volume pots, fret ends)...especially the edges on the frets up around the 10th to 19th frets. I whip my hand up and down the fret board really quick and it feels like I'm on the verge of slicing my fingers open at some points. Probably addressable with a fret dressing though. Volume pots would certainly need to be replaced. Otherwise they're really nice guitars for the price. (about $800 for this one).
> View attachment 70697


That'd be right up my alley if it had dull hardware.


----------



## Adcandour

BMW-KTM said:


> I've been playing this one lately.
> I love those Fat 50s I put in it a year ago.
> Sounds great through any amp I have.


That makes sense. I just removed and sold my Fat 50s, because I don't think they work with vintage marshalls. On the right amp, they're super sweet though.


----------



## davetcan

bzrkrage said:


> Giving this a whirl.
> Always good to test out the products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


I have to like this, of course


----------



## davetcan

I really have to stop getting my shipping boxes from L&M. I've been keeping my eye out for a good one of these for quite awhile. For those not familiar with Imgur if you click on the image below it will take you to Imgur. Clicking on the image there will give you a full size pic. I quite like it now and it's a great alternative to that growing piece of shit photobucket.



http://imgur.com/YbE6t8A




http://imgur.com/q1v90Qw




http://imgur.com/pCgs2N7




http://imgur.com/NQ97SgM


----------



## Jimmy_D

Playing this one last night, probably again tonight

Can't remember what year this one is, it's a 1960 something Hofner Western Acoustic, the last fret is actually a blade type pickup, Brazilian board and Spruce top.


----------



## James

This 1971 custom has been my trusty companion since I bought it new in Victoria BC - I recently changed out the original black pick up rings for the these cream rings. The original neck pick up ring ended up cracked somehow - years ago my friend made me a copy of a Gretsch strap knob to use on my pick up selector switch - as well, the knobs and tuning heads are from a 1961 Les Paul I owned for a while.


----------



## Jamdog

Today I tried this Furch Guitar



















At first I tought it was out of tune and wanted to tune it, before being told it was a baritone. 

I never played a baritone to compare so I have no idea if it sounded good or not, but it played nicely. 

It's Czech I've been told.


----------



## dcole

I have been playing good old punk rock with this guitar today. Its a blast to play!


----------



## Alex

Gretsch Electromatic Lap Steel


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## marcos

Tonight and tomorow nights gigs







its my converted Esquire with Lollar's for some Tele twang!!!


----------



## Wardo

Sat on the couch all day playing my Telecaster through a Fly3. Great little couch potato amp and just played along with a bunch of CDs figuring out the partial chords up the neck and making up lead parts. Switched to the HD28V now though bcs acoustic guitar and vocal is mainly what I do. Might drag out the mandolin later. Telecaster is a ton of fun to play and there's so much emotion that you can drag out of that fucker with the tone and the bends and playing way past the 12th fret etc. Glad I bought this thing.


----------



## MS41R8

Today's gig lineup 

- 1966 Blonde Fender Telecaster

- MJT/Allparts Shell pink Stratocaster I built a few months back. 

All through the 1963 Fender Deluxe I picked up the other day. It was my first gig with it and just loved the tone !!!


----------



## zontar

Played several today--none of them mine...
(That might come later today):
Old Fender Bronco (the one pickup guitar)--kind of cool
Taylor Mini bass (newer product--the strings have nylon core--kind of like Classical guitar strings--they just get bigger)--A bit odd feeling, but I'd get used to it
Godin Summit Classic--w/P-Rails--I love P-Rails-tempting
Godin Progression--they've added a Strat sized humbucker since I last tried one--if I ever got a Strat Style guitar--this would be high on my list
Godin A5 fretless--I liked it--overall--but I would need time to get used to he 5th string--it kept messing me up
Fender Jazmaster--I find these so comfortable o play
Art & Lutherie Roadhouse--a parlour sized acoustic--fun
Kala UBass fretless--nice--but easy to overshoot on the finger placement.
a couple of Eastman Mandolins--one with F holes, one with an oval soundhole.
Les Paul Classic--nice weight on it--I'm used to non chambered guitars--played well--sounded great
& the highlight--an Ibanez SRH500F--a hollowbody fretless Soundgear bass--great neck, sounded cool, played real well.

So a good day.


----------



## Tone Chaser

zontar said:


> Old Fender Bronco (the one pickup guitar)--kind of cool


Just kind of cool? Must have been a seventies one. Played my '67 Bronco today, and a few others; and the Bronco is one of the coolest.


----------



## zontar

Tone Chaser said:


> Just kind of cool? Must have been a seventies one. Played my '67 Bronco today, and a few others; and the Bronco is one of the coolest.


Apparently it was a 68 or 69.
the finish was still in decent shape--some checking, but not a lot of dents or scratches...


----------



## Tone Chaser

@zontar, was it set up nice, and were you surprised just how good that Bronco really was for a low buck, kids guitar?
Mine will be 50 years old in November.


----------



## zontar

Tone Chaser said:


> @zontar, was it set up nice, and were you surprised just how good that Bronco really was for a low buck, kids guitar?
> Mine will be 50 years old in November.


It was set up very well.
I wasn't surprised--I have played them before (It's been a while)-So when I had a chance to play it--I took it.

ALso, I have a Mustang--I love that guitar.
But I have had encountered attitude from people about it.
I ignore it.


----------



## MS41R8

zontar said:


> It was set up very well.
> I wasn't surprised--I have played them before (It's been a while)-So when I had a chance to play it--I took it.
> 
> ALso, I have a Mustang--I love that guitar.
> But I have had encountered attitude from people about it.
> I ignore it.



Why would people give you attitude over it ? It's a great guitar for sure


----------



## Chitmo

The newest family member, Boucher OM.


----------



## King Loudness

My newly built Danocaster T. Just spellbindingly good.










W.


----------



## greco

Chitmo said:


> The newest family member, Boucher OM.
> 
> View attachment 72497


I payed a Boucher several months ago at Mojo Music in Oakville. The fabulous tone of that guitar has never left my mind.


----------



## Lola

I am not playing this but I wish I were. This is just the epitome of gorgeous. 

RARE! Gibson SG Goddess 2006 Skyburst OHSC- Only 500 produced USA American made | eBay


----------



## zontar

MS41R8 said:


> Why would people give you attitude over it ? It's a great guitar for sure


Gear snobs...


----------



## Tone Chaser

zontar said:


> Gear snobs...


That kind of snob really doesn't have an open mind. If you truly like guitars, it is almost automatic to pick up any guitar that you see and give it a go.

It is then, when the hands and mind take over. Other than setup, the judgement does not take too long, whether it is a player or not. There may be thoughts of string spacing, nut size, limitations that were designed into the guitar, etc.; But a good guitar still speaks to you, and time with that guitar, reveals all possibilities.


----------



## davetcan

For fun today I will be coming to grips with this Electromatic Pro Jet, courtesy of bzrkrage.



http://imgur.com/AoKAUyl




http://imgur.com/WYilyed


----------



## brokentoes

A Full Hollow body today, Fujigen made History HJS-98.


----------



## King Loudness

Picked this one up yesterday... 










You can tell I'm surprised to own a big flashy Gretsch that's bigger than me, but I love it. It's a 7593 White Falcon, 125th anniversary edition. 

W.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Got this one back from a trip to the shop for a fret dress and a few minor repairs. It was worth every penny and the wait. Can't believe how great this 35 year old guitar is.


----------



## buyusfear

Dusted off my 2007 R8.


----------



## kingviperbc

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## annuvin




----------



## BGood

BGood said:


> AH !
> This thing is so much fun to play. A $50 hacked First Act DC with a cheap SX P90 stuffed in there. Pretty much a one trick pony but tons of bang bang bang ... boing !
> AH again !
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdrbgood%2Fboing-boing
> ​


For sambonee that asked me in another thread what that guitar was. Not wanting to highjack that thread, here's my answer.

*First Act ME951*

Which guitar are you playing today?

First Act ME951 - MyLesPaul.com

And some sounds from that First Act.

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdrbgood%2F1a-1


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdrbgood%2Fclunk-took-took


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdrbgood%2F23-04-for-louise


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdrbgood%2Fthursday-riff


----------



## MS41R8

So I had a gig tonight and took a one owner 1968 Telecaster for a test run . This one isn't mine but it potentially could be and it was lent to me to try out and if I like it, maybe make an offer.

Very similar to my 1966 actually in feel and design (logo and tuners are different from 66'). This one has a cigarette burn on the headstock which is pretty cool. Its all original but may have had a refret at some point. Needs a good set up too as it's been sitting for years .

Hmmm.....why do these guitars/amps keep 
Crossing my path??? I want them all !!!


----------



## Judas68fr

did a bit of work on my SG (setup, new strings), installed Tonepros locking studs.

1983 Gibson SG Special (bought from Stewmac here, on the forum).


----------



## jdto

Last night, and probably again today, will be my freshly assembled Warmoth. I got it together about a month ago, played it for a bit, then took it for setup and fret dress (got the lacquer off the frets and stuff, too). It plays really nicely now.


----------



## Roryfan

adcandour said:


> That makes sense. I just removed and sold my Fat 50s, because I don't think they work with vintage marshalls. On the right amp, they're super sweet though.


IME the issue is that they can be a little bassy in a RW board guitar.


----------



## Hamstrung

I've been bouncing between these three guitars and the amps pictured.


----------



## pattste

I'm renting this guitar from Long and McQuade. I've never been a Strat guy but for some reason I had gas for one so I figured renting for the month was the best option to test the waters. It's a Fender American Special.


----------



## Davidian

Unleashing the inner shred (or at least trying to...)with my Jackson Wolbers signature


----------



## Chitmo

This lovely piece of art showed up today, thanks Jean


----------



## cboutilier

Chitmo said:


> This lovely piece of art showed up today, thanks Jean
> 
> View attachment 78089


That is stunning


----------



## davetcan

Picked this up in trade recently. Lovely guitar and quite versatile with the coil taps. This is one of the early Korean made versions. Pups were replaced with I think a pair of Spanish made boutiques that sound very good, I'll need to dig up the make. Neck is on the slim side for my tastes but I'll give it a while to see if I can adjust. Nice and light and very comfortable. Great alternative Tele.



http://imgur.com/ehHN1gm




http://imgur.com/EksTkUm




http://imgur.com/qGBfa3w


----------



## sulphur

I had a spalted maple version that was I think made in Indonesia and a FMT version that was MIK.

Nice guitars but ya, slim neck.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> I had a spalted maple version that was I think made in Indonesia and a FMT version that was MIK.
> 
> Nice guitars but ya, slim neck.


This is an FMT. Pups are made by this guy

Jess Loureiro Hand Wound pickups Home


----------



## Alex

DGT is getting a lot of time. I set up the FX8 this weekend to change the channels of my new amp and it works great. I recorded the clip with my iPhone and revisiting high school! - a bit rough (it's been a while!) - The switching of the presets on the FX8 is causing a screeching sound (towards the end of the clip). By removing the "Y" effects option on the FX8, it works now. Not sure why it's doing that but it is working fine for the time being.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Flimelight


----------



## Alex

Godin A8


----------



## Robert1950

I'm not. I cut my finger.


----------



## Vally

Put a set of vineham's in my CT 6 and I can't put it down, split those pups, close your eyes and you think you had a tele


----------



## marcos

Got an acoustic from my buddy yesterday. Its a 15 year old Tanglewood TW900. It looks like a Martin copy. Great slim neck with a Dean Markley acoustic pickup added.May put heavier strings to fatten the sound up a bit.


----------



## losch79

I felt like playing some 80s metal at lunch so broke out my one off USA custom shop. And yes the skull knob does increase shredability ten fold!


----------



## High/Deaf

Opened up the Guitar Shop yesterday and did a little mod'ing. Removed the Bigsby B3 from my SG and put it on my ES-335. Plan on using the 335 for band practice this weekend. To me, Bigsby's feel better when there's some string length between the ball-ends/roller and the bridge, like on my Gretsch and 335.


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> Opened up the Guitar Shop yesterday and did a little mod'ing. Removed the Bigsby B5 from my SG and put it on my ES-335. Plan on using the 335 for band practice this weekend. To me, Bigsby's feel better when there's some string length between the ball-ends/roller and the bridge, like on my Gretsch and 335.
> 
> View attachment 78761
> 
> 
> View attachment 78769


They also don't get in the way as much. That's my one beef with them on an LP.

Really nice guitars btw!


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> They also don't get in the way as much. That's my one beef with them on an LP.
> 
> Really nice guitars btw!


Thanks, Dave!

I'm really looking forward to trying it with the band. It should be relatively easy to reach the neck pup volume knob compared to the LP, always a bit of a hit or miss proposition.

That Downer Bar thingy I bought (that replaces the tailpiece) makes installation a breeze. Highly recommended for a B3.


----------



## kingviperbc

She's a beauty 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

High/Deaf said:


> That *Downer Bar thingy* I bought (that replaces the tailpiece) makes installation a breeze. Highly recommended for a B5.


Any chance of a close-up pic of that? I've never seen one (or even heard about them).

Thanks

The Bigsby and 335 look great together.


----------



## High/Deaf

greco said:


> Any chance of a close-up pic of that? I've never seen one (or even heard about them).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The Bigsby and 335 look great together.


Not a Downer, but rather a Towner.

http://townerusa.com/product/down-tension-bar-hinge-plate-adaptor-stainless-steel-and-aluminum/

Towner Down Tension Bar, to be precise. I bought it and the Hinge Plate Adaptor together as a kit, like this.










The HPA is the little oval shaped thing that lets you attach the Bigsby firmly to the guitar with the extra long Philips screw. No need for 4 extra screws in the guitar to hold the plate in place.

The Down Tension Bar comes in 3 pieces - the central tube is hollow and connects to the two pieces that slot into the existing studs. Gibson studs only, you need to buy different studs if you have an Asian guitar (I tried putting this on my Vantage initially, but it wouldn't work so I put it on my SG instead).


----------



## greco

@High/Deaf ... Thanks for all the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## kingviperbc

Pulled her out and play a little metal tonight









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

HD 35 Custom Shop


----------



## Thornton Davis

TD


----------



## Ti-Ron

Thornton Davis said:


> TD


Is this HH5 have a piezo? 
Really nice looking MM!


----------



## Kerry Brown

I was trying to sell this one on CL. Had a few tire kickers but no offers. I decided to put some 11-52s on, raise the action, and try some slide. Lots of fun in open E. I'm not very good at slide but I'm glad I didn't sell this one.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Ti-Ron said:


> Is this HH5 have a piezo?
> Really nice looking MM!


No piezo just the dual humbuckers.

TD


----------



## -ST-

Flaxwood Liekki


----------



## kingviperbc

Totally sick.......!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101

What's with some people on the forum putting Canada/US and other vague places as their location. Like Lois Lane said to Clark Kent "What are you hiding?"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kerry Brown

-ST- said:


> Flaxwood Liekki


Very cool. Not sure I like the green but it looks like a very cool guitar.


----------



## Robert1950

Kerry Brown said:


> I was trying to sell this one on CL. Had a few tire kickers but no offers. I decided to put some 11-52s on, raise the action, and try some slide. Lots of fun in open E. I'm not very good at slide but I'm glad I didn't sell this one.


I have the same guitar in black,... and it is scratched and gouged and ugly as hell. I also have the action high for slide with custom set of strings from singles I put together - 13 to 54 and tuned it to open E.


----------



## Robert1950

My Epiphone Casino Coupe with Vineham Blue Dog P90 rebuilt pickups. I am usually a neck pickup guy, but I started noodling with Bridge Pickup through my V-Stack Tweedy OD pedal. Man did that sound good.


----------



## cboutilier

I was doing the bass thing last night. 

My CV50'S P Bass and my friend's 1973 Fender P Bass


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTJpghgAYJd/


----------



## Guest

I've been mucking around on my latest acquisition for a bit.
I filed the saddle down a bit because of a slight belly bulge.
I still have to pick up some fresh strings and a new nut.


----------



## BEACHBUM

After a long stay in Tele Land I'm finally spending some time with my Studio.


----------



## cboutilier

I finally made the jump and permanently mounted my Hipshot on my Tele. You bet I'll be playing it tonight! 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTZoAi7Aeb2/


----------



## Jimmy_D

heading to the music room with my 80's Burny RLG90


----------



## shoretyus

This has been in a case for too long....... I just play it different


----------



## buyusfear




----------



## zontar

My old EB 3 copy & my fretless bass--trying to learn a song for a farewell party.








Still deciding which one I will actually use that day.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Gavz

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 83065


What pickups are in that Tele?


Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Duffman

Well obviously I am playing this Sunburst I just picked up yesterday (NGD)

DuFf


----------



## MS41R8

Back at this cool venue where I usually post my pictures .

Butterscotch 52 AVRI Tele through a 1961 Fender Super.

Also broke out my 54' Fender Pure Vintage Stratocaster .


----------



## Guest

Took this out to a jam last night. I haven't touched it for a while.
'97 Pro Tone. BassLines bridge, SD 1/4 pounder neck.
The 1/4 lb's really boom.


----------



## Thornton Davis

My MI-6 hits the stage again today. Waiting for the 5-string version to be released shortly.



TD


----------



## marcos

Taking my Nashville Tele acquired here a few weeks ago to my gig tonight. It should be a great alternative to my Strat.


----------



## zontar

Been playing Mandobird lately--trying to get a song idea down--I have an intro with a variation of that for eitehr the verses or chorus (Probably chorus)--but it feels like it needs abridge--but at least a different section somewhere in the song.


----------



## Guest

'where's that confounded bridge?'


----------



## MarkC

Air guitar, unfortunately.


----------



## Scotty

None this weekend. Yardwork, Mothers Day, boat project...missed the opener cause I'm STILL not ready


----------



## Percy

1980 Tokai SS-36.......Tuned to 'D' with 12's and hard tailed.....


----------



## Jimmy_D

The post above sent me heading to my '81 Silverstar


----------



## cheezyridr

a recent pic while i was at pants hemming's studio .


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> 'where's that confounded bridge?'


I used to have that on a T-Shirt.
I had it custom made--had people ask me if it was a Star trek reference.
(Today has been a fretless bass day (I also am working on a bass riff idea for a bass heavy instrumental)--but plan on picking up the mandobird later tonight.)


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Jimi D

Been playing this one the last couple days... I've only owned it a couple days... was probably the last available CE24 Reclaimed Limited in North America...








Thanks Lauzon!


----------



## sulphur

A new to me Jeff Beck Strat with a set of Vineham '59s, awesome sauce.










Squier JM, not sure if it's CV, or VM. It has a set of Antiquities in it now.










ASAT Special, early '90s three bolt.


----------



## Hamstrung

Just picked this up yesterday. All the fun of a LP at half the weight! I'm impressed at the fit, finish and sound of this guitar at one fifth the cost of its Gibson counterpart!
The Ibanez SureGrip III knobs are the only modification.


----------



## Guest

Nice score!


----------



## Adcandour

Same guitar I play every day. I love the look of my old curtains reflecting off the guitar. So much that I'm considering refinishing it....curtain burst.


----------



## Scottone

sulphur said:


> ASAT Special, early '90s three bolt.
> 
> View attachment 87169


Reminds me of my old Broadcaster.....should have never got rid of that one


----------



## BGood

Hamstrung said:


> The Ibanez SureGrip III knobs are the only modification.


You had me Googling these Ibanez knobs. They look like little tires. lol


----------



## Hamstrung

BGood said:


> You had me Googling these Ibanez knobs. They look like little tires. lol


Yeah, they kinda do! They feel great though! much better than stock knobs especially if the pot action is tight which I find to be the case most of the time.


----------



## Steadfastly

This one, seeing I just picked it up. I've only played it for a few minutes but I am impressed with the sound and the quality. Alvarez MD-60


----------



## Jimmy_D

I was playing this one last night, it's just getting worked in.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Looks like it's going to be Tele week, heading home to my '84 Tokai Brezzy


----------



## luker0

Rented an Epiphone Dot 335 this week. Not really impressed with it and prefer my Ibanez AM93. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

Been a while since I posted.
Playing, practicing & going small board into a YSR-1.
Today is the '86 Studio. Magic.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Vally




----------



## Vally

Refinishing my 88 Strat plus, it was lake placid blue.


----------



## knight_yyz

Just put this one down a few minutes ago. 91 Greco Ultrathin


----------



## MarkC

I'm picking up a Sanatoga strat copy tomorrow morning. I don't even know what it looks like yet.


----------



## zontar

Should I post every day I play?
(I don't)
Should I just post when I post something I haven't posted?
(That woudl require keeping track)
Should I just post the interesting stuff?
(Well that is a matter of opinion if it's interesting)

So I'll just post whenever--so today--my Ibanez SR500F--fretless bass...
mostly


----------



## Dorian2

Been playing the brand new Squier CVC this week with this setup:










Haven't A/B'd it together yet, just 1 amp or the other so far....putting it through it's paces and it's passing with flying colors as is. Fun guitar to play.


----------



## High/Deaf

Nice tele, @Dorian2 . I always loved double-bounds with rosewood.


I had a great band practice yesterday. I took out the Titan/TC-15 head (built by our dearly departed Ben St Onge / Strat-in2-Traynor) and Mesa widebody 112. Played my Gretsch 6120 through that rig and just loved the tone. Felt a little limited because I'm so used to two channel amps (and I didn't have the extra stuff to make this a two channel amp). But just playing into the TopBoost channel and a two OD pedals and a compressor and I varied the soundscape from chicken-pickin to rockabilly to classic rock to hard rock. I did play the EF86 channel a bit too, but it's just too gainy, with only 15 watts on tap. I did have my PS in the trunk but decided, with the way the TB channel was working, to go without it. 

Man, it's so fun to dig out an amp you haven't played out in a year or more. It just reminds you of why you're glad you never sold it. I was having so much fun, I forgot to take pics. But it's all standard-looking stuff so you can imagine it all just fine.


----------



## oldfartatplay

Alternated between my red Le Marquis F1000 and my white '89 MIJ Cort Strat clone. I keep telling myself to dig out old #1, a '70 Yamaha G50A acoustic, but these dang newfangled e-lectric geetars keep seducing me into forgetfulness. They're so loud and purty...


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Dorian2

@bzrkrage I rented a black 2016 Studio from L&M here in Edmonton for a month while the other one was in the shop. Came awefully close to buying it. That's a nice Studio. And your pedal board is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## bzrkrage

Dorian2 said:


> @bzrkrage I rented a black 2016 Studio from L&M here in Edmonton for a month while the other one was in the shop. Came awefully close to buying it. That's a nice Studio. And your pedal board is fucking ridiculous.


Thanks brother! The Studio & a Squier CV Strat are my "go to"'s at the moment.
As for the ridiculous board? Well there's a compressor, fuzz, tuner, p.o.g., 3 various stage OD's, EQ, noise suppressor, Deco,modulation, delay & reverb.
The fact that I need a forklift to lift the bloody thing & it's bigger than some of the apartments I've lived in........well.........


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## NoTalentHack

My Guild Newark Starfire IV is sitting next to me right now. I feel that it's a pretty high quality guitar for the price. I bought it to help relieve some ES-335 GAS. It didn't work, but I still like it.


----------



## NoTalentHack

I've been playing the T486 today. I think semis are my thing now; I love the bloom.

I won't try to say that the T486 is the same as an ES-335, but it's in the ballpark.


----------



## TVvoodoo

Chordify found me this week, so it's been an acoustic week for me.










Washburn D-94 - the victim and survivor or many a drunken beach/bush bonfire party, canoe trip, etc.


----------



## NoTalentHack

Doesn't look any worse for wear. Lovely strap!


----------



## Jimmy_D

It's Tele night, one piece Honduras body with one piece redwood faces, Duncan Broadcasters


----------



## FiftyNiner_Winder

This one seems to call out to me on a daily basis. The one that simply feels right, sounds right and looks like an old Gibson but isn't.

2012 Les Paul Traditional 1960 Zebra, but nothing is stock on it.

This guitar plugged straight into my Egnater Tweaker 15watt combo and good god there it is...











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luker0

So I rented a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin this week while in Toronto. I think I really like it, plays really well fits great and sounds really nice acoustically. May have to get one some day. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney

Today I am playing this. Probably not much love for pointy guitars here but it's so nice and light and the neck is awesome.


----------



## bzrkrage

RBlakeney said:


> Today I am playing this. Probably not much love for pointy guitars here but it's so nice and light and the neck is awesome.


Nice! Bit easier to play than the one to the right of it, its missing a few things......like strings,tuners,body...


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## RBlakeney

bzrkrage said:


> Nice! Bit easier to play than the one to the right of it, its missing a few things......like strings,tuners,body...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


Give it a couple more weekends then we'll see!


----------



## fatherjacques

MY GUITARS TRIO




__
fatherjacques


__
Jun 22, 2017




BRIAN MONTY BLUESQUEEN
2011 LES PAUL FADED
SUHR ANTIQUE TELE





I am down to 3 guitars only and my MAIN ONE IS MY BRIAN MONTY BLUESQUEEN. BEST GUITAR I EVER OWNED


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## TVvoodoo

house was empty when I got home from work today. (I cut out early).
so I was able to turn it up a bit. Got some tele time in.










She's different alright - pushes a lot of the right buttons. Set neck, laCab, stealth thin-line (no f-holes) if you can believe it.
Total homemade job built in one of those TDPRI contests a number of years ago, I won it in a contest (and not by cuttin' heads LOL!)
Split switch, double tone/vol control. hard to see, markers are from aluminum wind chimes The sides are bound with black EPDM rubber.
I made the blue/green sparkly/black leather strap to match. Quite a remarkable guitar, always makes me smile when i post it.
heavy duty manhandler neck. dude made the bridge out of a thick chunk of diamond plate steel. 

If only with it didn't have a back end pin jack. not a fan of those.


----------



## NoTalentHack

Playing the ZeroDot today. I've always been kind of ambivalent towards it. I often think of selling it because the neck feels somewhat foreign to me, mostly due to the radius (16), but once in a while it really sings to me.


----------



## Robert1950

I pulled out the A&L Parlour today and changed the strings, Regular Ernie Ball Earthwood phosphor. They do not suit this guitar - a little too brash and bright. I may try something different soon - Martin SP Retros. supposed to be warmer. I also sanded the bridge saddle a bit. I didn't screw it up!!!! Could do with a little more.


----------



## knight_yyz

Decided to change it up a bit. This has been sitting in the music room forever with no strings or tuners. Finally strung it up with John Pearse strings after installing a new set of tuners I got from Yamaha. What a pain in the butt to tune! But  I tuned it down a half step and it sounds amazing. Yamaha FG 512ii. Laminate obviously, but Indian rosewood back and sides


----------



## NorlinNorm

Diablo said:


> You may be the first person I know that keeps their guitars in their kitchen.


I have 4 in the kitchen 2 in the living room 2 bedroom


----------



## mario

This Republic Tricone is pretty much all I have been playing the last couple of weeks. Wonderful guitar.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Been giving this one a spin since I don't know how much longer she'll be around.

Man, I forgot what a great bass this is.








[/url]


----------



## Tone Chaser

I am playing something red with the closet amp; oh my!! 100 watts, overdriven, on the contour setting, and nobody is home!


----------



## sulphur

I like that strap! Among other things.


----------



## Tone Chaser

sulphur said:


> I like that strap! Among other things.


It's all red, That makes it all right!


----------



## Robert1950

Robert1950 said:


> I pulled out the A&L Parlour today and changed the strings, Regular Ernie Ball Earthwood phosphor. They do not suit this guitar - a little too brash and bright. I may try something different soon - Martin SP Retros. supposed to be warmer. I also sanded the bridge saddle a bit. I didn't screw it up!!!! Could do with a little more.


Quoting my own post here. Today it sounds more punchy rather than brash. Punchy and bright. With a capo on the second fret it's bright and balanced.


----------



## kingviperbc

mario said:


> This Republic Tricone is pretty much all I have been playing the last couple of weeks. Wonderful guitar.


What the sound like

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario

kingviperbc said:


> What the sound like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Sounds really spanky like a Resonator should. Fun guitar to play.


----------



## Scotty

Daily it's the casino coupe with open tuning and slide, but the next go to after round one has been the Strat lately. Half step down. Really digging in the SRV KWS kind of stuff lately


----------



## NoTalentHack

Playing an ESP E-2. Not a metal machine, it's got a bigsby and I replaced the SDs with Dimarzio Air Norton and Tone Zone. A really bright and dynamic guitar.


----------



## SaucyJack

Back pic of a great guitar!  
Still going hard at this Bacchus BLS. Sublime neck on this thing


----------



## NoTalentHack

There's something special about the cherryburst Les Pauls. To me that's the archetype.


----------



## BGood

This beauty I got a week ago. The only one I brought to the cottage, I will get very intimate with her for the next five weeks.

And this little VOX AD30VT. I rediscover it every summer and it still impress me every time. After a few hours on it, I don't miss my tube amps that much


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was playing the seagull. Put new strings on it . Wow just wow it's nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVvoodoo

LOVE LOVE LOVE that new strings feeling. I have some martins to put on my washburn maybe this weekend.
I LOVE Dr. Ducks strings for my electrics, but I took a flyer on their acoustic wires and they were disappointing.

anyone else a Chordify user here? I just found it last week, and went with the 12 song trial for six bucks or whatever. 
I'm finding some songs need serious tweaking, but over all, pretty cool. 
I'm not super technical, so really digging the capo transposition/feature. 

found some old Murray Mcglauchlan tunes and some ozark mtn daredevil stuff, pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Vally

silvertonebetty said:


> I was playing the seagull. Put new strings on it . Wow just wow it's nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just picked up a seagull mini jumbo myself, like it a lot


----------



## silvertonebetty

Vally said:


> Just picked up a seagull mini jumbo myself, like it a lot


They are nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

My fretless bass & someone else's Samick Malibu Mini (Tuned up o A and very short scale)


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vally




----------



## Vally

Twins


----------



## silvertonebetty

Vally said:


> Twins


Haha who'd of guess. Mcquaid perhaps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTalentHack

Starfire iv again. No complaints about this one


----------



## Jamdog

luker0 said:


> So I rented a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin this week while in Toronto. I think I really like it, plays really well fits great and sounds really nice acoustically. May have to get one some day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I played a non kingpin 5th Avenue and liked it very much. Those are great guitars.


----------



## luker0

Jamdog said:


> I played a non kingpin 5th Avenue and liked it very much. Those are great guitars.


Yeah I do think they are, kinda fell in love with that one. Still not sold on flat wounds though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown

My new rig for playing at the blues jam. McInturff Royal guitar, Piper (Garnet) amp, with a Way Huge Green Rhino pedal. Played at the jam last night. It sounded good when I was playing but then I sat out a set while friend was playing. It was sweet hearing my gear from an audience perspective.


----------



## David Graves

Music-Man Luke BFR. The only guitar I've owned for more than a year. This one's heading into year two. And a Music-Man Silo Special with Vinehams. Very nice sounding guitar.


----------



## TVvoodoo

^


----------



## zontar

I tried out an old Yamaha semi hollow 12 string & a Dano baritone today


----------



## davetcan

This one.


----------



## butterknucket

My old Larrivee L-03. 

Maybe the a Strat later if I feel like playing electric.


----------



## butterknucket

adcandour said:


> Ditto. Can't stop playing my tiny Taylor. It's fantastic.


You have a Baby Taylor?


----------



## Adcandour

butterknucket said:


> You have a Baby Taylor?


I have a baby and a gs mini


----------



## Wardo

Telecaster and the same sigma dr28v that I've been using for the last few weeks on the premis that if I accidently back my truck over it I won't be out too much. 

Might do a couple of open mics over the weekend but one of them is in high park and I don't think the hipsters are gonna like my songs about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives.


----------



## butterknucket

Kerry Brown said:


> My new rig for playing at the blues jam. McInturff Royal guitar, Piper (Garnet) amp, with a Way Huge Green Rhino pedal. Played at the jam last night. It sounded good when I was playing but then I sat out a set while friend was playing. It was sweet hearing my gear from an audience perspective.


How do you like that Green Rhino?


----------



## Kerry Brown

butterknucket said:


> How do you like that Green Rhino?


Depends on the guitar and amp. It is great with this setup. I use quite a bit of drive with volume just above unity. With my Mesa TA-30 it's just ok. With the Mesa the opposite works, a little drive with more volume. With the Mesa it's pretty good with strats and just OK with other guitars. Something about the Piper amp that just works with it. Every guitar I own sounds great with green rhino and the Piper.


----------



## Analogman

Been having fun with my newly acquired CS 57 VOS Jr lately! 





  








Custom shop 57 VOS Jr




__
Analogman


__
Jun 27, 2017


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> I don't think the hipsters are gonna like my songs about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives.


Just slip 'caused by an _i_pad' into the lyrics. they should relate.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Just slip 'caused by an _i_pad' into the lyrics. they should relate.


Yeah really, singing from a god damn ipad .

I think I'll just do it for experience and layin down the voice of doom ..lol


----------



## annuvin

I was strumming my Seagull Coastline this afternoon before coming in for night shift.


----------



## High/Deaf

Twas yesterday not today - and the red 335, of course. Playing for some pre-4th of July thing. 

That's me in the red Electroglide Amps shirt - the reddest shirt I had.


----------



## exhausted

My Bilt Zaftig today.


----------



## zontar

Played an Ibanez BTB from when they still made 4 string ones--wasn't mine.

Nice neck & all...


----------



## Ti-Ron

High/Deaf said:


> Twas yesterday not today - and the red 335, of course. Playing for some pre-4th of July thing.
> 
> That's me in the red Electroglide Amps shirt - the reddest shirt I had.
> 
> View attachment 101369
> 
> 
> View attachment 101377


You bass player have an incredible rig!!!!!
Or is that you guitar player using the little Sunn stack?


----------



## High/Deaf

Ti-Ron said:


> You bass player have an incredible rig!!!!!
> Or is that you guitar player using the little Sunn stack?


Thanks! That's the other guitar player's rig (and it's actually mine). Sunn T50C and extension cab. I pretty much always use the Mesa LSS (stage right) so the Sunn was available. 

And he brought most of the PA so I thought the least I could do is save him having to bring a guitar amp. I have a couple spares (that have spares).

The bass rig was a Traynor YBA200 and an Ampeg 410. No lack of low end, even for an outdoor gig.


----------



## Jimmy_D

I've been thinking a lot about building a bass lately, I think a bit of practice time on this one tonight has helped me decide short scale is an interesting option.

1981 all Maple through neck Greco RB700


----------



## ampjunkie

Sankey Black Swan


----------



## Guest

Jimmy_D said:


> I've been thinking a lot about building a bass lately


If you go the Ricky route, put me down for one. Please?
I googled the Greco RB700. 33 1/4" scale. Interesting.


----------



## zontar

My Les Paul & Ibanez AF95 through my new tiny amp...


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played my SG special (my favourite guitar) with the Mesa TA-30 at the local jam last night. I have this amp for sale/trade right now but I forgot how good it sounds, especially with this guitar. I'm coveting a Les Paul and need the money but I may be rethinking that after last night.


----------



## High/Deaf

Kerry Brown said:


> Played my SG special (my favourite guitar) with the Mesa TA-30 at the local jam last night. I have this amp for sale/trade right now but I forgot how good it sounds, especially with this guitar. I'm coveting a Les Paul and need the money but I may be rethinking that after last night.


Personally, now that they're out of production, I think the TA15/30 are destined to be classics. One of the most flexible amps out there. And with 30 watts, definitely loud enough to get you through any gig situation. 

I'd be tempted to buy a head if I found one for the right price, but it would only be for that great boost circuit on the red channel. My TA15 and PS covers everything else. I really enjoyed playing that one of years - although I was probably too loud while I was.  That's the thing with great amps - I just want to crank 'em.


----------



## helliott1

https://app.box.com/s/az4ib7rmw9f3bcbbsevbmv8lvc723rkz

Latest main squeeze is this PRS CE 24 satin finish. Used, great price. Upgraded pups. Plays like a dream, very versatile, nice splitting option.


----------



## Robert1950

Same on I have been playing for the last six days. Taylor GS Mini Mahogany.


----------



## Alex

Les Paul '59 RI


----------



## zontar

It's been a fretless bass kind of day.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played in two local jams today. Took my SG but spent most of the day playing the Taylor GS Mini. It really cuts through the mix. It's a great stage guitar, light, small, and easy to play with a big sound.


----------



## BEACHBUM

FMT147 by Don Wiklund, on Flickr

FMT139 by Don Wiklund, on Flickr


----------



## exhausted

Bilt Relevator tonight.


----------



## Ti-Ron

exhausted said:


> Bilt Relevator tonight.
> View attachment 104601


Oh, you have a Bilt!!!!!
So jealous!

Fuzz Factory and Carbon Copy or something else in it?


----------



## exhausted

Ti-Ron said:


> Oh, you have a Bilt!!!!!
> So jealous!
> 
> Fuzz Factory and Carbon Copy or something else in it?


I've got three. I love their stuff. This one has the standard FF clone and carbon copy.


----------



## helliott1

[


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Alex

Collings Soco


----------



## Adcandour

I played my sons. It looked so good just lying there.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## amplituden

Rickenbacker 330, recent acquisition so fun to play!


----------



## Robert1950

Gibson SG Standard and Taylor GS Mini Mahogany. I'm playing the SG thru a Weber mini-mass attenuator into a 15w Super Champ X2, volume on 7. Nice breakup at apartment level. Noodling on Songs Clapton would have played on his SG...










And of course I did some of the same songs on this..


----------



## jdto

My Warmoth Tele with its new contoured sunburst body.


----------



## dbouchard

Played this Fender Sonoran Tony Alva sig today.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi D

My wife says I've played this guitar for more than 24 hours since buying it on Friday... I can't seem to put it down!










2012 Fender Select Chambered Ash Telecaster... It's light (6.75 lbs), resonant, snappy... growls with gain... twangs like pure Bakersfield...










These were positioned between the American Deluxe Tele and Custom Shop Teles in the Fender catalog... Just crazy beautiful woods all around... even the case is lovely...










There's even a little fancy medallion whatsit in the back of the headstock... and ya, I could live without the gold tuners, but what are you going to do when everything else is perfect?










I feel like I've waited my whole life for this guitar... I can't remember the last time I was this freakin' obsessed with a new axe... not since my '89 floral Jem I don't think... all I want to do is play it... the cats need to be fed and I gotta mow the lawn, and I don't care!


----------



## cboutilier

Jimi D said:


> My wife says I've played this guitar for more than 24 hours since buying it on Friday... I can't seem to put it down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 Fender Select Chambered Ash Telecaster... It's light (6.75 lbs), resonant, snappy... growls with gain... twangs like pure Bakersfield...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were positioned between the American Deluxe Tele and Custom Shop Teles in the Fender catalog... Just crazy beautiful woods all around... even the case is lovely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's even a little fancy medallion whatsit in the back of the headstock... and ya, I could live without the gold tuners, but what are you going to do when everything else is perfect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I've waited my whole life for this guitar... I can't remember the last time I was this freakin' obsessed with a new axe... not since my '89 floral Jem I don't think... all I want to do is play it... the cats need to be fed and I gotta mow the lawn, and I don't care!


That is stunning. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The seagull 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

My Gibson SG with the OX4 paf pickups. Feels like the neck pickup is a little underwound, which means I can do nice things with the amp settings. Fender super champ XD tube setting, volume at six, weber mini mass attenuator, eq pedal set to slightly boost the lower mids to higher mids,... nice bluesy grind without being boomy,... in an apartment.


----------



## BGood

silvertonebetty said:


> The seagull


Playing with ...


----------



## Guest




----------



## NoTalentHack

__
https://flic.kr/p/35303770884

Been playing most of my guitars today, but I'm about to grab the SE Korina. I've been on the fence about either throwing in some Phat Cats and doing some upgrades to it, or unloading it. Every time I play it I feel less inclined to sell it. It rings like a tuning fork and plays very well.


----------



## zontar

Fretless bass, Mandobird--and it's been a while--my S&P 12 string--sister company of the Seagull...


----------



## BGood

Bioutifoule one ! Those SE are something else, aren't they ? I live my Soapbar 1.


----------



## NoTalentHack

They sure are. One of the best bang-for-the-buck lines out there.


----------



## NoTalentHack

__
https://flic.kr/p/35350113683

This is what I believe to be a partscaster that I bought on the Kijiji a few years back. It seems to be made from quality parts at any rate. The guy I bought it off said that the pickups were BKs, which the covers would confirm. Not sure what's in the neck position, but it sounds very clear yet rich. Fairly certain the bridge pickup is a Nailbomb. It's pretty versatile: Jazz to Punk. It also nails the intro tone to "Since I've been Lovin' You." This concludes my show and tell presentation. [Applause]


----------



## davetcan

I'm having trouble putting this one down since I got the Vinehams from Craig. Stellar pickups. Guitar courtesy of Sulphur.


----------



## marcos

davetcan said:


> I'm having trouble putting this one down since I got the Vinehams from Craig. Stellar pickups. Guitar courtesy of Sulphur.
> 
> Congrats on a great buy from a great seller. Love those and they dont come up for sale too often.


----------



## NoTalentHack

This guy is getting a setup. Put new strings (D'Addario half-rounds) on today so I'm playing them out a bit before intonation time.

72 AVRI Tele by Gary Green, on Flickr


----------



## StratCat

A nice social evening at my buddy's place last weekend.


----------



## cboutilier

NoTalentHack said:


> This guy is getting a setup. Put new strings (D'Addario half-rounds) on today so I'm playing them out a bit before intonation time.
> 
> 72 AVRI Tele by Gary Green, on Flickr


Ive never tried half's on a guitar before. Played a tele with flats for the first time on the weekend. I have half's on my P Bass


----------



## NoTalentHack

cboutilier said:


> Ive never tried half's on a guitar before. Played a tele with flats for the first time on the weekend. I have half's on my P Bass


The only thing I noticed was that the low E and A are fairly tight feeling, resulting in a bit more thunk, which I kinda like. 

The jazz gurus say that flats make Tele's sound very archtop-like. What did you think?


----------



## Dorian2

StratCat said:


> A nice social evening at my buddy's place last weekend.


This is just an epic guitar photo with that rustic rock feel. I rented a 2016 faded Studio a few months back. Nice Gibby for the price IMO. Sounded awesome. Played great.


----------



## silvertonebetty

NoTalentHack said:


> The only thing I noticed was that the low E and A are fairly tight feeling, resulting in a bit more thunk, which I kinda like.
> 
> The jazz gurus say that flats make Tele's sound very archtop-like. What did you think?


I've played chromed flat wounds on my old telecaster. It took all the brightness out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Nothing right now. I'm waiting on getting my telecaster back. It's getting wired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTalentHack

silvertonebetty said:


> I've played chromed flat wounds on my old telecaster. It took all the brightness out


I guess that would do it. At least it probably stayed clear.



silvertonebetty said:


> Nothing right now. I'm waiting on getting my telecaster back. It's getting wired


I hate waiting for guitars when they are getting serviced. I feel the same way as when I have to drop a pet off at the vet and pick them up the next day. Just sit around wondering how everything is going.


----------



## silvertonebetty

NoTalentHack said:


> I guess that would do it. At least it probably stayed clear.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate waiting for guitars when they are getting serviced. I feel the same way as when I have to drop a pet off at the vet and pick them up the next day. Just sit around wondering how everything is going.


Yeah but at least my seven month wait will. Be over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTalentHack

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah but at least my seven month wait will. Be over


You deserve a medal for that one


----------



## StratCat

Dorian2 said:


> This is just an epic guitar photo with that rustic rock feel. I rented a 2016 faded Studio a few months back. Nice Gibby for the price IMO. Sounded awesome. Played great.


Agreed! The guitar is mine, my first Gibson after being a Strat Player for many years. Change is good! 

The amps are his. I love the look of the Marshall Class 5, but the Fender Blues Jr Tweed won the sound off.

And thanks for the appreciation of the photo.


----------



## silvertonebetty

NoTalentHack said:


> You deserve a medal for that one


Yeah building that guitar tool longer than I thought. But I did it work 23 hours a week lol  . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Mandobird kind of day...


----------



## Larry

Gibson 2015 Les Paul Deluxe i bought during the Model Blow Out @ L&M for a great price, i removed the robots and zero brass nut for Gibson Kluson Tuners & graph tech zero frett adjustable nut that made a Huge difference. Now it's a Les Paul again.


----------



## NoTalentHack

Offset by Gary Green, on Flickr

Been playing the Offset Special, mainly to figure out why Im getting some plinging to the notes. I threw some 10's on it, and it seemed to stabilze the tuning and improve the tone, but now this pling to the notes. I'm guessing the spring in the trem may not like the strings, which is funny, 'cause its holding its tuning just fine.


----------



## zontar

Trying to play them all today--have the house to myself for a while--just need a break to get something to eat (& I am trying to record something & I keep messing it up--so needed a break from that too)


----------



## FiftyNiner_Winder

Alex said:


> Les Paul '59 RI
> 
> View attachment 103137


Beauty.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

So I mostly played my Simon & Patrick 12 string with cedar top, but also my old Taro Classical, My Ibanez AF95 hollowbody, Epi Mandobird, SR500F fretless bass & my old Granada EB3 copy bass.
















Used those two on my acoustic version of Communication Breakdown--and then added a bit of Mandobird.
Just need to add some vocals and maybe a lead part...
(I was thinking of bass & percussion, currently have decided against those--but who knows --I may change my mind)


----------



## zontar

Just to post more pictures of what I played:
















Although those are basses and a mandolin...


----------



## zontar

And to be complete:


----------



## NoTalentHack

zontar said:


> And to be complete:


Very nice. BTW you may have received a bunch of notifications indicating that I liked and unliked your post a bunch of times. That was meant to just be a like, but the forum or my tablet was lagging big time, causing me to think that the Like didn't work. 

I've had that happen a few times (that I caught). I wish we didn't have the option to unlike stuff for that reason. Who u likes posts anyway (I'm probably about to find out )


----------



## Wardo

Up since 4:00 AM and riffin and wrathin on the Telecaster since then.


----------



## BGood

Wow ... you mean 12 hours straight on your Tele. Could call that a Telethon !

Did you turn the volume knob up a bit ?


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, apart from getting something to eat, go for a walk, set up the presets on the amp, figure out the new pedal, think about it for a bit etc, that's all I've been doing. Gonna switch to acoustic for a awhile because that's mainly what I do but they've been getting ignored since this electric telecaster bitch moved into the house ... lol


----------



## Wardo

HD 28 V for the last hour or so and I ain't done yet ... lol. 

Couple of minutes to figure this out - lottsa good songs just have three chords:


----------



## Dorian2

Been playing the Seagull S6 cedar for the last week straight pretty much....Pretty much have this down now so I'll start some more electric asap. Took a bit to get the rhythms up to speed.






I've decided to learn a bunch of tunes I've always shoud've learned but was in original projects mostly. Next up is the new Tele Squier taking on Highway Star.


----------



## zontar

NoTalentHack said:


> Very nice. BTW you may have received a bunch of notifications indicating that I liked and unliked your post a bunch of times. That was meant to just be a like, but the forum or my tablet was lagging big time, causing me to think that the Like didn't work.
> 
> I've had that happen a few times (that I caught). I wish we didn't have the option to unlike stuff for that reason. Who u likes posts anyway (I'm probably about to find out )


Only saw the last Like


----------



## Alex

The Babe Les Paul. My first time around with the OX4 pickups - very impressed. The neck pickup tone is very clear but phat.


----------



## NoTalentHack

__
https://flic.kr/p/35602929473

Playing in some strings on this one today. I think the strings have revealed to me that the SD Jazz isn't working in the neck of this guitar. 57 CLASSIC IT IS.


----------



## mhammer

Sadly, none of them. Too much yard work and cleaning.

Dang!


----------



## greco

NoTalentHack said:


> I think the strings have revealed to me that the SD Jazz isn't working in the neck of this guitar. 57 CLASSIC IT IS.


That is exactly what I found when I tried the SD Jazz in my Greco 335 copy...and I went with the Gibson '57 Classics also.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> Sadly, none of them. Too much yard work and cleaning.
> 
> Dang!


Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## NoTalentHack

But a vast green yard is nice. I appreciate that more and more as I continue to live in a home with a fairly small spread.


----------



## NoTalentHack

greco said:


> That is exactly what I found when I tried the SD Jazz in my Greco 335 copy...and I went wit the Gibson '57 Classics also.


That's nice to hear, cause I was very reluctant to admit that such a great pickup maker failed me. I'd still try it in my LP though as it's pretty dark.


----------



## BGood

My 2005 G400 Vintage with newly appointed Tyson Tone PAFs. I am amazed at these pups ! Didn't know this SG could sound so good.


----------



## Eric Plante

This last saturday I manage to find a little sister to my Godin Flat five. A very well preserved Godin LP P-90.
Since it is in the house I can not stop playing on this thing. My first guitar with P-90. Why didn't I have P-90s like many years ago?!?
The sound is awesome! Like Led Zep One Page's twangy, crispy, powerful and yet clear sound!

Oh boy oh boy! I am in love!

Cheers!


----------



## BGood

Ahhh ... the P90. Discovered it 5 or 6 years ago with the Epi Special I LP (hanging on the right). I am to my 5th P90 guitar since then. Once you caught the bug, you can't let go.


----------



## Guest

Taking this to a jam this aft because it hasn't been out for a long while.


----------



## Robert1950

About 80% of my playing (read noodling) in the last two weeks has been on this...










Taylor GS Mini Mahognay


----------



## zontar

Mostly my Mandobird...


----------



## High/Deaf

Not today, per se, but this past Saturday night. Artsie/fartsie pic of my LP/Bigsby combo with my rig to my left .......


----------



## High/Deaf

NoTalentHack said:


> [/MEDIA]
> 
> Playing in some strings on this one today. I think the strings have revealed to me that the SD Jazz isn't working in the neck of this guitar. 57 CLASSIC IT IS.


Very happy with 57 Classics in my 335, as well. I feel no need to upgrade mine, especially considering the extra hassles of fishing stuff through the f-hole. I'm glad guys like you do the field research to help confirm my preference.


----------



## sulphur

I pulled out the old beast the other day, '79 Washburn A20


----------



## NoTalentHack

BGood said:


> Ahhh ... the P90. Discovered it 5 or 6 years ago with the Epi Special I LP (hanging on the right). I am to my 5th P90 guitar since then. Once you caught the bug, you can't let go.


Very nice. How do you like your Super Champ? I've really enjoyed mine, great tone and reliability (knock on wood).



High/Deaf said:


> Very happy with 57 Classics in my 335, as well. I feel no need to upgrade mine, especially considering the extra hassles of fishing stuff through the f-hole. I'm glad guys like you do the field research to help confirm my preference.


It's certainly a good policy to have suitable parts from the get-go. I've rarely heard anything bad about 57 Classics in an ES-335. We'll se how the Eastman likes them.


----------



## BGood

NoTalentHack said:


> Very nice. How do you like your Super Champ?


I'll just say that if I was to keep just one amp, this would be it (with the 2X12" open back cab).


----------



## NoTalentHack

BGood said:


> I'll just say that if I was to keep just one amp, this would be it (with the 2X12" open back cab).


The cab is a good idea. Bet it opens it up nicely.


----------



## BGood

NoTalentHack said:


> The cab is a good idea. Bet it opens it up nicely.


Tenfold !


----------



## Adcandour

I can tell you which one I WISH I was playing. Patience....


----------



## Dave1221

1991 Aria pro ii plays like a charm
(Almost like a brand new  )


----------



## greco

adcandour said:


> I can tell you which one I WISH I was playing. Patience....
> 
> View attachment 111169


Guitars don't grow on trees...or do they??!!


----------



## Adcandour

greco said:


> Guitars don't grow on trees...or do they??!!


Haaaa


----------



## Alex

adcandour said:


> I can tell you which one I WISH I was playing. Patience....
> 
> View attachment 111169


Telecaster treeline?


----------



## Dave1221

Dave1221 said:


> 1991 Aria pro ii plays like a charm
> (Almost like a brand new  )


Also have a jackson ke3 still this one is my fav .. could be the color


----------



## FiftyNiner_Winder

Feeling kinda off today, might be in the early onset of a cold or flu... in August... ugh...

That said, not much energy to do much, so couch-surfed with this beauty a lot today:











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FiftyNiner_Winder

Alex said:


> The Babe Les Paul. My first time around with the OX4 pickups - very impressed. The neck pickup tone is very clear but phat.
> 
> View attachment 110369


Ooooh I like the look of that one right there.... nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTalentHack

__
https://flic.kr/p/36130275660

My first electric guitar. It needs some fret work, but it still plays well, and the Lace Sensor Golds sound great. However, I need to play with the amp a little to get good dynamics out of them. I guess that's the trade-off between dynamics and hum-cancelling. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/36130286230

I've been A/Bing the strat with the Zerodot. I'm a little ashamed to admit that I only recently noticed that it has a six-point trem. Not a prestigious guitar, but the appointments are solid. Great sustain and tone, and the tuning doesn't budge.


----------



## StratCat

I suppose the grass needs cutting....another day.


----------



## Dorian2

Was playing my (daughter's now - she took it away from me haha) 2007 A&L CW Q1 Pawnshop Special. Very fast playing thinner neck that is extremely useful for specific types of tunes. There has been a shit ton of mileage put on this guitar since I got it a year and a bit ago. On top of the amount it was played previously. It's fantastically fun to play.


----------



## Alex

SVL Sixty-One. Going on 6 years...loud, resonant guitar with one of my favorite feeling necks (up there with James Tyler and EBMM necks). Suhr Landau/Fletcher pickups, very dark fingerboard, a small amount of sparkle in the finish - What more can you ask for?!


----------



## StratCat

Alex said:


> SVL Sixty-One. Going on 6 years.....- What more can you ask for?!
> 
> View attachment 114297


More pictures!


----------



## Alex

StratCat said:


> More pictures!


----------



## TVvoodoo

recently been revisiting the oasis catalog after watchig a netflix doc.
Was inspired to make a Noel-ish strap for my 335, so I've been giving it a lot of action lately playing along.
Guitar is fine, I enjoy playing it, got tone galore but I can't help feeling it is rather large and unwieldy. 
Right now, the strap is unpadded, 3" wide soft, 9oz thick leather. Thinking I will pull it and pad it out a bit maybe this week
because I'm used to that now on most my other straps, and I totally miss the extra comfort.


----------



## StratCat

Alex said:


> View attachment 114305
> View attachment 114313
> View attachment 114321


I need a '60's Strat! Looks beautiful Alex!


----------



## Alex

StratCat said:


> I need a '60's Strat! Looks beautiful Alex!


I've gone through a bunch of Strat builders including Fender and the Simon Law is my favorite. 5-6 month window for the build, delivers on time and the promise of a killer guitar. I have a Tele from him coming in the next couple months. If you need help with specs, happy to help. Cheers.


----------



## zontar

Mostly been playing my M stuff the last few days--Mandobird & Mustang.


----------



## Eric Plante

Hi, 
I wanted to post a picture of my new baby from Photobucket like I am used to. But it is not working.
Any idea why?

Thanks.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Eric Plante said:


> Hi,
> I wanted to post a picture of my new baby from Photobucket like I am used to. But it is not working.
> Any idea why?
> 
> Thanks.


Photobucket changed their policies. Now you have to pay to post pics over third party.
You should open a Imgur account instead!


----------



## Eric Plante

Salut Ti-Ron,
Merci!


----------



## Eric Plante

Hi all!
This is my new guitar. It is a sweet Godin 5th Avenue Uptown GT.


----------



## Eric Plante

Humm!
Let's try again...







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Eric Plante

Sorry,
My first time with Imgur.

http://i.imgur.com/sYNrCCP.jpg


----------



## Eric Plante

Ok... again... grrrr


----------



## Eric Plante

Last try - sorry again folks...














[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Wardo

Layin it down with the 2012 D18. Prophesi !! ... lol


----------



## zontar

Been focusing on the Mandobird lately--have one off/one song performance for fun (no pay--just with friends) coming up. and decided Mandolin would sound cool in the song--and it does...


----------



## MS41R8

Just broke this out for its first gig . Completely loved it ! 

MJT Body,
Musikraft neck 7.25
52 AVRI tele pickups
NOS PIO .047 uF cap
Cloth wire 

Played through a custom handwired 5F6a 59' reissue Bassman .


----------



## marcos

MS41R8 said:


> Just broke this out for its first gig . Completely loved it !
> 
> MJT Body,
> Musikraft neck 7.25
> 52 AVRI tele pickups
> NOS PIO .047 uF cap
> Cloth wire
> 
> Played through a custom handwired 5F6a 59' reissue Bassman .
> 
> View attachment 116297


Thats a keeper.!!! Great looking Tele.


----------



## Spellcaster

I'm spending almost all my play hours with my main Strat. This went through a major refurbishing a few months ago and I'm falling in love all over again.


----------



## Guest

So .. how does all the switching work?


----------



## butterknucket

Probably my Larrivee later.


----------



## Spellcaster

laristotle said:


> So .. how does all the switching work?


The middle pot is a three-position rotary tone bank, and in combination with the five-way super-switch, there are 13 potential parallel and series pickup combinations. The mini-toggle beside the volume pot turns the Villex mid-boost on and off. The two rocker switches are the power on/off and mute on/off for the built-in wireless.


----------



## Chito

Rehearsed with my keyboard player using my number one!


----------



## zontar

Spellcaster said:


> I'm spending almost all my play hours with my main Strat. This went through a major refurbishing a few months ago and I'm falling in love all over again.


Well hello Spell--fancy seeing you here!
Having seen & heard of the history of this guitar it is good to hear that you are playing it as well.
Make it all worth it...

It's been a fretless bass kind of day for me...


----------



## maryjmoore87

*I usually have three guitars on stands in my kitchen , but i like Epiphone EJ-200SCE *


----------



## sulphur

Chito said:


> Rehearsed with my keyboard player using my number one!


This is my favorite semi-hollow that I've ever seen, awesome guitar. The only one that I've seen.

The straight string pull from the nut to the tuners is brilliant too, Gibson should offer that on other/more models.
Refresh me on the model and details again please, special edition correct?


----------



## silvertonebetty

If I'm not to sore to pick it up my seagull 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

New interface day, so doing a little playing around on the Strat.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> New interface day, so doing a little playing around on the Strat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


What interface are you using?


----------



## Chito

sulphur said:


> This is my favorite semi-hollow that I've ever seen, awesome guitar. The only one that I've seen.
> 
> The straight string pull from the nut to the tuners is brilliant too, Gibson should offer that on other/more models.
> Refresh me on the model and details again please, special edition correct?


It's an ES336. Gibson made them from 1996 and was replaced by the CS336 in 2001. The body is from a carved single piece of mahogany with a carved maple top. Its also the same size as the es339. I find the es336 sounds closer to an LP than the es339 which is really a smaller version of the 335 with the multiple ply top and back, curved multiple ply rim and a solid maple center block. As far as I know, I am the 3rd owner of the guitar here in this forum. It is a 1996.


----------



## sulphur

I haven't had this out in a while, an Agile Harm baritone...


----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


> What interface are you using?


Well, story here. 
Got a Focusrite Saffire Pro 40, and my FireWire port fries!
Return it, as I do, a guy brings in a Scarlett 18I20 (2nd Gen) for trade.
5 mins later, its mine.
Very happy.


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## dleake

Hmmm ... decisions, decisions.


----------



## bzrkrage

dleake said:


> Hmmm ... decisions, decisions.
> 
> View attachment 117297


Well, the Flying V with the Thor helmet on, then the Black Beauty while playing the Kiss record & then Ebony Trad with the Trooper helmet.
Simple really.


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Alex

Knaggs DR Kenai - LOUD guitar but pickups in the low to medium output. I've always liked the Kenai model but this may be a notch closer to the LP but with a bit of its own personality. 8.4lbs, and....just wow, (which I must have said a few times while playing it) - smokin guitar.


----------



## FiftyNiner_Winder

dleake said:


> Hmmm ... decisions, decisions.
> 
> View attachment 117297


Nah... just the Shanks all day every day


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Alex said:


> Knaggs DR Kenai - LOUD guitar but pickups in the low to medium output. I've always liked the Kenai model but this may be a notch closer to the LP but with a bit of its own personality. 8.4lbs, and....just wow, (which I must have said a few times while playing it) - smokin guitar.
> 
> View attachment 117369
> View attachment 117377


Bridge looks very different, is that an original design to Knaggs?


----------



## Alex

vadsy said:


> Bridge looks very different, is that an original design to Knaggs?


yes, original design. I believe the concept is more mass on the body creates better resonance which translates into tone (or that's the theory anyways).


----------



## Robert1950

Brushed the dust of my Vox Pathfinder 15r and plugged my Gibson SG in today. Grindy Tweedish sound at TV volume in the apartment. And to think I got it thrown in for free with a guitar I bought 12 years ago.


----------



## Robert1950

Pulled the Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster out of hibernation. Since beginning of the year, I traded for a Gibson SG Std, slim 60s neck, had Vineham Bluesdog P90s installed in my Casino Coupe and bought a Taylor GS Mini Mahogany, so the strat hasn't been getting any attention. Played it through above mentioned Pathfinder amp. Forgotten how much I loved the neck on this thing. Almost as perfect for my hand as the Taylor. 

Meanwhile, I noodled on a Squier VM Jaguar at L&M (unplugged) I really liked neck and fretboard - 1.65" nut, 9.5" radius, 24" scale. Had 9-42s on it. Very very playable.


----------



## Robert1950

maryjmoore87 said:


> I usually have three guitars on stands in my kitchen* , but i like Epiphone EJ-200SCE *


I had one of those. I liked the neck, but I found the jumbo size just a little too big and awkward. Sold it off.


----------



## vadsy

Stopped in and accidentally tried this one,.. Custom Shop 336, CNC'd out of a single piece of mahogany and then capped with more mahogany. I liked the wraparound bridge and p90's, bright but full at the same time, actually way brighter than I thought it would be.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Rosie tonight...


----------



## silvertonebetty

The lesPaul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> The lesPaul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like it so far?


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> How do you like it so far?


Good for the price . Neck I find Is then . A strats neck feels more comfortable but it plays and sounds good. It's an 2010 . Still bone stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

A shockingly good guitar for the price. Pups upgraded to a Dimarzio Twang King neck and Rio Grande Muy Grande bridge, 4 way switch also added. Pretty killer guitar now.



http://imgur.com/3rfL1fq




http://imgur.com/Rx43Xmi


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> A shockingly good guitar for the price. Pups upgraded to a Dimarzio Twang King neck and Rio Grande Muy Grande bridge, 4 way switch also added. Pretty killer guitar now.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3rfL1fq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Rx43Xmi



Nice! Is that a MIJ Squier?


----------



## davetcan

Nope, just a Classic Vibe.


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> Nope, just a Classic Vibe.


 I'm so out of the loop...enjoy.


----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> I'm so out of the loop...enjoy.


I actually prefer it to the 2 AVRI 52's I've had, go figure!


----------



## zontar

Over the weekend lots of fretless bass & some Mandobird...


----------



## StratCat

davetcan said:


> I actually prefer it to the 2 AVRI 52's I've had, go figure!



I have a Squier CV Tele in white blonde and think it's fantastic as well. The neck is very nice. I haven't even changed pickups in it.


----------



## davetcan

StratCat said:


> I have a Squier CV Tele in white blonde and think it's fantastic as well. The neck is very nice. I haven't even changed pickups in it.


These were already changed when I got it, I just added the 4 way. Must say I really like this pup combination though. I should have taken better pics, they don't do the finish justice, it's nowhere near as washed out as it looks.


----------



## StratCat

Squier Classic Vibe


----------



## dbouchard

Harley Benton SC Custom with Wilkinson P90s and a Duesenberg Les Trem II.


----------



## silvertonebetty

A Gibson j15 , Taylor 322e and my seagull . Seagull plays great after the setup . I like the taylor but really want the Gibson . I like the j15's neck profile and that walnut back and sides are really something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

Playing these today. Decided to make it a bit interesting with a filter and some enhancements. Wanted a new photo for my user profile in Windows. The picture setup was VERY precarious as the Gibby is sitting on the strap holder on a laminated floor....had to balance it just right and I tip toed around to take the pictures. Amp is a Fender BJ.


----------



## marcos

Playing in a parade on a float this morning in the big town of Richmond for the 200 year anniversary and will be using my only Strat left in my small collection. I dont play it too often, so it needs a good run.


----------



## krall

'54 LP. One of two shipped to Canada in honeyburst.


----------



## davetcan

Just playing around with the Ultra and a new PB layout 



http://imgur.com/gTxke6n


----------



## Guest

SG + 335 + Strat. If anyone cares to know.


----------



## Roland

Just put down JJ Jewel Custom with hb90's, very bright, 10's, thru an old VOX , a very solid tone monster , my fave , today anyway, you know how that works ??


----------



## Alex

Testing my make shift pedal rig and the Knaggs DR. This is the day I wish my patch cables were a little longer.....I will be plugging directly into a console using a sansamp patch and listening to the band mix through headphones. The Rage e is quite a beast and will brighten up any amp.


----------



## Wardo

2012 D18 with a fresh set of MSP4200s. Stampede the cattle and rattle the walls.


----------



## Robert1950

One that is sort of pissing me off a bit. Gonna have to recheck the intonation (Not the Blacktop Jaguar either)


----------



## RBlakeney

This is what I am playing about 75% of the time now. I'm not sure if I only like it because I made it or if I actually just really like it.


----------



## butterknucket

My Larrivee.


----------



## butterknucket

You guys are giving me serious GAS.


----------



## butterknucket

davetcan said:


> Just playing around with the Ultra and a new PB layout
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gTxke6n


What are you using for an amp with that setup?


----------



## silvertonebetty

What you see is what you get .not really I’m keeping them lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

Wardo said:


> 2012 D18 with a fresh set of MSP4200s. Stampede the cattle and rattle the walls.


That D-18 is beautiful!


----------



## bigboki

RBlakeney said:


> This is what I am playing about 75% of the time now. I'm not sure if I only like it because I made it or if I actually just really like it.
> View attachment 123881


That's beautiful. More info please?


----------



## b-nads

Jesus, Ward - did you steal my boots? ;-)


----------



## davetcan

butterknucket said:


> What are you using for an amp with that setup?


It actually works really well with all of my amps. The one I use the most is my Pro Jr Head into a 1x12 Boogie Thiele cab. I tend to leave it at our practice space so it gets a lot of use. Also have a SuperSonic 60, '68 Traynor YSR-1 modded to plexi specs, a Mustang 3, and the Reinhardt.


----------



## RBlakeney

bigboki said:


> That's beautiful. More info please?


What kind of info would you like


----------



## bigboki

RBlakeney said:


> What kind of info would you like


Pictures, how did you make it, similar stuff - if it is not an issue of course. It looks really really nice


----------



## RBlakeney

there is a thread with pictures in the build section.
Its a mahogany body, with a pau ferro neck and rosewood fretboard.


----------



## bigboki

RBlakeney said:


> there is a thread with pictures in the build section.
> Its a mahogany body, with a pau ferro neck and rosewood fretboard.


oh I know that thread! Thank you so much for reminding me. Congratulation on a great work and guitar!


----------



## Bill johnson

1960 Guild Capri and 2008 exotic wood es335 into Klon and 1956 bassman. I have a cooder caster esque thing I play slide on. I really like the old Guild with its low output p90 style pus. I've owned it near 30 years. It's such a cool guitar. I was happy to see Guild reissue it. Sounds a like a gretsch but really dynamic. Mine is really beat up, and has been played a lot. The Gibson is fun and fat and easy to play. The old bassman is a terrific amp. I'm lucky to have it. It's gets rediculously dirty, once the speakers start to break up, but I love it for it's inbetween clean and crunch. Love the klon too. I have a good tele, that stays home a lot and then there's an old BF Princeton rev for the lazy days. I've sold off a lot of other gear over the last decade. Then there's the acoustic rigs, but that another thread.


----------



## losch79

Decided to play this one for a couple hours last night while building my new pedal board. I just put in a set of Dimarzio Evo's


----------



## Mooh

These. The humbucking model has a 5 position switch but its singlecoil positions, as good as they are, don't sound as good as the P-90 model.


----------



## GTmaker

sometimes going full circle gets you back where you belong.
the KISS proverb really applies to me. (Keep It Simple Stupid)
I actually forgot how nice this combo really sounds.
G.


----------



## Guest

I see that you found a Tele too.


----------



## butterknucket

Strat last night. 

Strat tonight if I'm feeling well enough.


----------



## John Fisher

EBMM Axis


----------



## mario

Gilmourised partsacaster aka "The Black Strat".....fun guitar.


----------



## StratCat

Mooh said:


> These. The humbucking model has a 5 position switch but its singlecoil positions, as good as they are, don't sound as good as the P-90 model.


Holy Canada!!! Godin, Godin, Traynor, Traynor, Traynor, and a lil Yorkville hiding back there. Nice! LG P90 - very nice. I had a '96 Godin LGX that I traded for a Fender bass and if it wasn't for the fact that my son is now an awesome bass player, I would have seller's remorse.


----------



## Wardo

Screamin in a mic playin a telecaster and an hd28v.


----------



## Mooh

StratCat said:


> Holy Canada!!! Godin, Godin, Traynor, Traynor, Traynor, and a lil Yorkville hiding back there. Nice! LG P90 - very nice. I had a '96 Godin LGX that I traded for a Fender bass and if it wasn't for the fact that my son is now an awesome bass player, I would have seller's remorse.


A few others too. I just don't happen to believe that good gear is specific to any particular nation, or that Canadian made gear is inferior to any other. Between equals, I'll buy Canadian.


----------



## butterknucket

mario said:


> Gilmourised partsacaster aka "The Black Strat".....fun guitar.


Do you mind me asking where you got that Gilmour vibrato arm?


----------



## mario

butterknucket said:


> Do you mind me asking where you got that Gilmour vibrato arm?


I cut it down to size myself.


----------



## butterknucket

mario said:


> I cut it down to size myself.


Thanks! Does the end just twist off and twist back on after you've cut it?


----------



## mario

butterknucket said:


> Thanks! Does the end just twist off and twist back on after you've cut it?


Yes


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m not playing much since I’m away for two weeks but I had a chance to play a new Gretsch and wow just wow I really want

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zurn

Just installed the SD Phat Cat yesterday, loving the clarity it brings.


----------



## zontar

Going to play some Mandobird and fretless bass later tonight--maybe some guitar--I'lll decide which one later.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Lately I've been trading off my electrics for acoustics so I decided I had too many amps. The last few days I've been giving them all a workout deciding which ones to sell. I decided to keep them all


----------



## Wardo

HD-35 Custom Shop, 12th Fret 35th anniversary rig. Don't know how many they ordered but this is the last one they had and it was sorta like a barn find forgotten about in their basement for a good few years before I bought it. Pyramid bridge, 1&3/4 nut, open back tuners and adirondack something or other.

Played a standard HD-35 in Cosmo today and it sounded real good but very different from mine which also sounds real good.


----------



## cboutilier

My new workhorse: Classic 50s Esquire!


----------



## zontar

A Fretless kind of day.

Last night I did spend some time with my Les Paul & my Mustang...


----------



## silvertonebetty

My tele!!!!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Some Taylors--an 812, a 322 (12 fret w/slotted headstock), a T5Z & a couple of others I forget which model.
Also a Fender Starcaster (Reissue of the semi hollow model)


----------



## Kerry Brown

Was in Costco shopping with my wife and our 18 month old granddaughter. They had a GWL acoustic guitar for $129.95. My granddaughter loves to dance while I play guitar. I picked up the guitar and surprisingly it was in tune. My wife and granddaughter danced while I played. We got a lot of smiles from other shoppers. This guitar was well setup and sounded OK. If you know someone who wants to give a guitar a try this would be a decent cheap one.


----------



## marcos

silvertonebetty said:


> My tele!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice amp to boot!!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

marcos said:


> Nice amp to boot!!!


Thanks . It’s the only amp I need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratCat

My Partscaster. Squier body (from my first electric - 1990), Warmoth Wizard neck with locking tuners, Lace Sensor Pickups, and the guitar strap my Mother gave me that Christmas.

Just recently set up with Ernie Ball Regular Slinky strings at the North London L&M during the free setup days.


----------



## Budda

I'm playing my friend's Jag bass that I'm borrowing for the weekend.

It sure as hell is a bit unfamiliar haha.


----------



## butterknucket

Been rocking the Strat lately, and that's probably what it'll be tonight. 

American Standard Strat - Fuzz Factory (set for Fuzz Face sound) - Fender Harvard


----------



## butterknucket

Kerry Brown said:


> Lately I've been trading off my electrics for acoustics so I decided I had too many amps. The last few days I've been giving them all a workout deciding which ones to sell. I decided to keep them all


What's that amp on top of the Blackstar cabinet?


----------



## butterknucket

cboutilier said:


> My new workhorse: Classic 50s Esquire!


Damn, damn, DAYAM!


----------



## davetcan

butterknucket said:


> What's that amp on top of the Blackstar cabinet?


I was wondering the same thing, looks like a Filmosound Bell and Howell type thingy.


----------



## Kerry Brown

butterknucket said:


> What's that amp on top of the Blackstar cabinet?


It’s a 1955 military amp. It’s around 15 watts. I think it was a PA system of some sort. It has been modified for a guitar input and 8 and 16 ohm speaker outputs. It sings the blues.


----------



## butterknucket

Kerry Brown said:


> It’s a 1955 military amp. It’s around 15 watts. I think it was a PA system of some sort. It has been modified for a guitar input and 8 and 16 ohm speaker outputs. It sings the blues.


Got any details or specs?


----------



## Kerry Brown

butterknucket said:


> Got any details or specs?


It has two 6AQ5 power tubes, two 12AX7 preamp tubes, and two 6X4 rectifier tubes. It has the original tubes. The Hobbs meter had 5 hours on it when I got it. I posted about it here when I got it. There are a couple of videos in that thread.

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/6aq5-military-amp.138537/


----------



## sulphur

Jimmy_D built this for me a couple of years ago, great guitar...










For a bit o metal...


----------



## mhammer

sulphur said:


> Jimmy_D built this for me a couple of years ago, great guitar...
> 
> View attachment 135169
> 
> 
> For a bit o metal...
> 
> View attachment 135177


Damn. Those are real lookers. The bottom one could have probably used different pickguard material. Maybe its the light but it looks like it is buckling a bit. But the same pickguard with a thicker piece of black-white-black would look great. Though I'm guessing the choice of material was because the distance from the upper front bout to the Tone control end was longer than pickguard material sheets can be obtained in.


----------



## sulphur

mhammer said:


> Damn. Those are real lookers. The bottom one could have probably used different pickguard material. Maybe its the light but it looks like it is buckling a bit. But the same pickguard with a thicker piece of black-white-black would look great. Though I'm guessing the choice of material was because the distance from the upper front bout to the Tone control end was longer than pickguard material sheets can be obtained in.


I think that just how the light is hitting it, or the flash to be specific.
Hard to get a decent pic of it, especially with my crappy camera.










Three ply B/W/B might be a better look.


----------



## mhammer

Ahhh, MUCH better. Is that anodized aluminum?


----------



## sulphur

mhammer said:


> Ahhh, MUCH better. Is that anodized aluminum?


Nope, good old Korean plastic.


----------



## Farkozoid

Already got into the Gretsch Resonator this morning, did some work, back home now...
Probably hit up the Tele next. It needs a proper screaming.


----------



## vokey design

Sometimes being sick enough to miss work has an upside


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

Telecaster and HD35.


----------



## GTmaker

played this all night long cause its new to me.
1996 MIK Squier ..
plays nice and my mods should be obvious.
G.


----------



## oldfartatplay

GWL Strat copy, Squier Bullet Strat, Epi Les Paul Special Mk. II, counterfeit Ibanez Jem, while checking out my new-to-me Roland Micro Cube. Next I'll try out one of my Godins on it...


----------



## Lola

Yup. It's 6:24 am and can't sleep!

Decided to get up and hook up my SG along with the Solo Dallas storm pedal.

Using my headphones. 

And eating a tub of Oreo ice cream! 

Mornings just don't get better then this.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

@silvertonebetty you are getting some nice tone(s) from your new Tele and your amp!


----------



## davetcan

Thanks to @Sweeney7 for the body I'll be setting this one up today. So far so good, neck was a perfect fit.


----------



## cdntac

I'm going with this today...

Edited....

Ok, I give up. Stupid free hosting sites. Lol.


----------



## Guest

cdntac said:


> Ok, I give up. Stupid free hosting sites. Lol.


I use hotmail for my email account. It has 'OneDrive' storage where I keep pics to embed here.
You can set up a free account with google.


----------



## buyusfear

Recently enjoying a temporary fling with this amazing piece of awesomeness. 

I recently did some setup work to this stunning '53 Goldtop. The primary change was installing a MojoAxe conversion tailpiece to address the originally flawed wraparound bar design. 
Truly a stunning piece of history. More pics of the process here, in case anyone's interested in the process or more about why the trapeze needs this.


















It's quite the companion to my '56 Junior.


----------



## fogdart




----------



## Kerry Brown

fogdart said:


>


Just when I thought I had lost the urge to buy a new guitar. That goodness Yorkville month is over.


----------



## shoretyus

Goofing around with my new to me Dobro


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## shoretyus

Of course you are  


Chitmo said:


> View attachment 137977


----------



## StratCat

davetcan said:


> Thanks to @Sweeney7 for the body I'll be setting this one up today. So far so good, neck was a perfect fit.


That’s such a nice looking Strat, you don’t need any others....nudge nudge, wink wink, say no more say no more...

What’s the neck on that Dave?


----------



## davetcan

StratCat said:


> That’s such a nice looking Strat, you don’t need any others....nudge nudge, wink wink, say no more say no more...
> 
> What’s the neck on that Dave?


Cheapo MIC from Olivewood. Actually not so cheap and a very nice neck, although still MIC. 

I'll probably end up going with a birds eye maple neck if i can find a good one for a reasonable price.


----------



## zontar

Fretless bass kind of day.


----------



## MS41R8

Did my first ever studio session today ! Played my 1966 tele through my 1964 Tuxedo Princeton . Sounded great !


----------



## zontar

Well, it turned into a fretless bass kind of weekend.


----------



## Jamdog

Yesterday I tried this fifth avenue from Godin, at the store, during my daughter's class. It plays awesomely.


----------



## vadsy

I stopped by a couple of shops today, this one was very cool. Thornbuckers with a 5-way switch. Sounded good.


----------



## davetcan

Ahhgggg my eyes! They look orange here but both are VERY red


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hey @davetcan cool strat! Is that an Andy Timmon pickguard assembly?


----------



## Guncho

I am playing my first and only remaining electric guitar. It's an Ibanex EX 1500 I bought from Mother's Music on Granville St in Vancouver. My grandfather died and left me a few hundred dollars and I bought my first electric. I have owned other electrics over the years but eventually sold them when I stopped playing in bands. I knew it's a "cheap" guitar but I love it playing it. It just feels right to me. One interesting quirk of how I play it is it didn't come with a whammy bar and to get vibrato I just use the palm of my hand on the bridge and that works really well.


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey @davetcan cool strat! Is that an Andy Timmon pickguard assembly?


yessir, snagged it from @Pierrafeux about a minute after he posted it. Very nice pups.


----------



## Guest

I don't know why I haven't bought flat-wound's before (actually I do. the price. yikes!!).
Haven't played anything else for the past three weeks except the EB4.


----------



## Ti-Ron

laristotle said:


> I don't know why I haven't bought flat-wound's before (actually I do. the price. yikes!!).
> Haven't played anything else for the past three weeks except the EB4.
> 
> View attachment 147785


Those EB basses with the 2x2 headstock are really nice!


----------



## Guest

Ti-Ron said:


> Those EB basses with the 2x2 headstock are really nice!


That it is!


----------



## marcos

MS41R8 said:


> Did my first ever studio session today ! Played my 1966 tele through my 1964 Tuxedo Princeton . Sounded great !
> View attachment 138441
> 
> 
> View attachment 138457
> 
> 
> Ya !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 138449


----------



## marcos

Well for me its a no brainer. My new Thinline. Another band practice this pm and gigging this weekend should be the deciding factor.


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've been playing my '94 Mustang everyday at lunch break. A quick 30 min workout then right back to work.


----------



## zontar

Not enough of them...


----------



## SWLABR

I have most of my "good" guitars here in my house, but there were 2 or 3 that never made it from my childhood home. Namely my 1987 Ibanez RG-550. Dad finally told me to take it or sell it, so I have it here now. It is totally not my "style" of guitar anymore, but it was my first one I could (and actually did) gig with, so it's got some sentimental value. It's got a Floyd Rose trem, so it's super fun to crank to the Metal Zone and do dive bombs and pinch harmonics (w/dive bombs!) It's the only one I've picked up for a few weeks. 

Sorry, but I can't upload a picture of it....


----------



## Dorian2

None at all. All my guitars are hanging on the wall and on their stands, waiting patiently to be played. They're calling out to me, but I'm not responding. It's been so fucking dry here in Edmonton even with 45% RH in my basement, that the tip side of my fret hand index has split open. Been like that for a week and a bit, so every time I played, the previous heal would just tear apart like the flesh of a victim of "Saw". Last night I practiced with only the middle, ring and pinky. Worked great for getting those 3 fingers stretched and stronger. Might do the same tonight. So if I DO play a guitar, it'll be the '79 LP Deluxe for sure. It's been at the shop for a week and a half for a mid of a MOD and fix of another issue I had with a new installed Duncan which I couldn't adjust properly.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I don't know why I haven't bought flat-wound's before (actually I do. the price. yikes!!).
> Haven't played anything else for the past three weeks except the EB4.
> 
> View attachment 147785


Can you tell me why you like flat wounds so much? Do they make them for 6 strings?

I am sort of getting tired of my Gibson vintage strings. It's the tone. Well obviously it's the tone, *duh? *(Smacks self in the forehead)


----------



## Dorian2

I tried flats once. Didn't like em at all. Too jazzy.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> I tried flats once. Didn't like em at all. Too jazzy.


And by that, you mean too bright?


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> And by that, you mean too bright?


Yea, that new modern 'bright' jazz all the kids are jammin to


----------



## Wardo

Old dude that I talk to around here when I see him out walking; he's about 80 and plays thomastik flats on a tele says his hands are still good. He had a day job and played in a country band 3 nights a week kicked his solos off on the 6th and knows who Blackberry Smoke are etc. - so there's gotta be something in it ... lol. 

Life is god damn awesome.


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> And by that, you mean too bright?


Dull and flat sounding, no life or sustain to them from what I remember. Didn't like how they felt neither. Not for Rock or Blues really (IMO), unless there is a certain style of those genres that lend itself to that type of sound. Tried em once and removed them immediately. Destroyed what I consider to be a good Les Paul sound in rock and Blues. That sentiment is to my ear keep in mind. I like a certain growl, and that seemed unachievable with those things with my style of playing. Didn't take to them at all. Try em out and see for yourself. It's worth it just to test and see. You may have a different take as you've been playing probably 20 - 25 years less than myself.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Dull and flat sounding, no life or sustain to them from what I remember. Didn't like how they felt neither. Not for Rock or Blues really (IMO), unless there is a certain style of those genres that lend itself to that type of sound. Tried em once and removed them immediately. Destroyed what I consider to be a good Les Paul sound in rock and Blues. That sentiment is to my ear keep in mind. I like a certain growl, and that seemed unachievable with those things with my style of playing. Didn't take to them at all. Try em out and see for yourself. It's worth it just to test and see. You may have a different take as you've been playing probably 20 - 25 years less than myself.


So what kind of strings give you that quintessential "growl" that we both love? I am always open to suggestions. Like I said before, the Gibson Vintage are just not cutting it for my ear anymore.

I am in my 7th yr of playing. I am definitely still in the newb ranks of guitar playing.


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> So what kind of strings give you that quintessential "growl" that we both love? I am always open to suggestions. Like I said before, the Gibson Vintage are just not cutting it for my ear anymore.
> 
> I am in my 7th yr of playing. I am definitely still in the newb ranks of guitar playing.


Growl may have been a slight misnomer....but what I mean is that the round wounds tend to give much more of the harmonic overtones that are part of my idea of "growl", amogst other things of course. Pinch harmonics didn't seem to work all that well when I tried em before neither. I had read that flats sucked the sustain out as well, and verified it when I put them on the Gibby. I can't speak for Acoustic at all, since I didn't try em on those, but I'd imagine they would have the same effect, if they even exist for Acoustic.

If you're finding your current type of strings aren't doing it for you, just buy a bunch of different ones. I've used Ernie Balls, DiAddario, Dean, and Elixir at various points. I pesonally tend towards the D'Addarios for some reason. Just like the sound and feel I get from them. YMMV. EB and D'Addario are my 2 go to string sets for electric. Coated feels weird to me.


----------



## zontar

After spending most of the weekend sick I spent a bunch of time with the fretless bass & a bit of time with my Les Paul copy playign some open G stuff


----------



## Zifnab

Lola said:


> So what kind of strings give you that quintessential "growl" that we both love? I am always open to suggestions. Like I said before, the Gibson Vintage are just not cutting it for my ear anymore.


I've been using ernie ball cobalt reg slinks on both my Explorer and Tele. I really like them. They are bright and seem to last longer than the regular slinks that I usually use. And they sound great under some distortion 


And in keeping in line with the thread, today is Tele day.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Dorian2

LP day today and every day for the next bit. Just got it back from a vintage bleed circuit mod, which is turning out brilliant in my books. Glad I got it done. Probably should've done it myself, but I refuse to tweak the LP except for a setup. Just an old habit.


----------



## cdntac

Tonight I'm going with this one...


----------



## Ti-Ron

cdntac said:


> Tonight I'm going with this one...


Is that a Hamer?


----------



## cdntac

Ti-Ron said:


> Is that a Hamer?


Gibson '58 Explorer reissue from their Benchmark series a few years ago. 

Tho I'm not quite sure what Explorer it was reissued after in '58 because it has a maple cap. Iirc, the Explorers then were either mahogany or korina.


----------



## MS41R8

Tonight’s line up for a Christmas Party.

MJT/Allparts Nocaster ....through a 1966 Vibrolux Reverb.

Other Guitar out of the shot is a 54’ 60th Anniversary Vintage series strat.


----------



## JHall55

Been playing this one lately...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

I had an epiphany tonight.

I kid you not, that this is the very first time I have really bonded with my SG. I am feeling so comfortable with it! I just adapted finally to playing this guitar. Nothing was feeling awkward about it at all. I finally really like playing this guitar. You all know how much love *I didn't give this guitar. 
*
It felt almost as comfortable as my Parker. A memory in the making. I thought to myself, holy shit this is just so much fun. 

Had too much shit plus work to do and I couldn't pick up my guitar from L&M so I didn't have a choice as to what guitar I was going to play.


----------



## Lola

JHall55 said:


> Been playing this one lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the 2525 silver Jubilee edition Marshall?


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## JHall55

Lola said:


> Is that the 2525 silver Jubilee edition Marshall?


Indeed it is.


----------



## marcos

Last night and tonight.


----------



## sulphur

JHall55 said:


> Indeed it is.


I wasn't aware that they made the slant front cabs for these, that's a great look.
I have the 2525H too, I really like that amp. What's in the cab for speakers?


----------



## Roryfan

MS41R8 said:


> View attachment 150657
> Tonight’s line up for a Christmas Party.
> 
> MJT/Allparts Nocaster ....through a 1966 Vibrolux Reverb.


Noice! I have the same amp, what speakers are in yours?



JHall55 said:


> Been playing this one lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been jonesing for one of those heads for a while. I hoped that a Friedman BE-OD pedal would cure my AAS, but I just picked up an original SJ slant 212 cab. I took it into the store & the 2525H fit perfectly - one of the guys said, “So I guess you’ll be buying one of these.....”

Here’s hoping Santa brings me lots of L&M gift cards!


----------



## Roryfan

sulphur said:


> I wasn't aware that they made the slant front cabs for these, that's a great look.
> I have the 2525H too, I really like that amp. What's in the cab for speakers?


I think that was a Ltd Ed. cab made for Sweetwater. 

The ‘87 212 I picked up is similar to a 2061 cab (i.e. the speakers are diagonally offset vs. vertical).


----------



## Lola

I wish they had Kijiji gift cards.


----------



## sulphur

Roryfan said:


> Noice! I have the same amp, what speakers are in yours?
> 
> I’ve been jonesing for one of those heads for a while. I hoped that a Friedman BE-OD pedal would cure my AAS, but I just picked up an original SJ slant 212 cab. I took it into the store & the 2525H fit perfectly - one of the guys said, “So I guess you’ll be buying one of these.....”
> 
> Here’s hoping Santa brings me lots of L&M gift cards!


Didn't you rent one for a while there?


----------



## Roryfan

sulphur said:


> Didn't you rent one for a while there?


I took one home for a weekend but unfortunately didn’t have much time to play it. Takes a while to dial in methinks. 

But now that I’ve got the 212....maybe I’ll wait for the relic version of the head so that they match....any smokers wanna “age” a headshell for me?

P.S. Talk about putting the cab before the head, eh?


----------



## sulphur

Roryfan said:


> I took one home for a weekend but unfortunately didn’t have much time to play it. Takes a while to dial in methinks.
> 
> But now that I’ve got the 212....maybe I’ll wait for the relic version of the head so that they match....any smokers wanna “age” a headshell for me?
> 
> P.S. Talk about putting the cab before the head, eh?


Ha! Yep.

We never seemed to be able to connect when you've gotten up this way.
If you do wander up again, give me a shout and I will make a concerted effort next time. 
We can have a Silver Jube fest for an evening.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs SSC. Pretty blown away by this guitar.


----------



## Guest

335; SG; Strat


----------



## Prsman

2001 american strat in hotrod red:


----------



## StratCat

My first electric, with many changes over the years.


----------



## High/Deaf

Roryfan said:


> The ‘87 212 I picked up is similar to a 2061 cab (i.e. the speakers are diagonally offset vs. vertical).


That's the best 212 config, IMO. 

Takes less floor space than a horizontal 212 and also gets one device a little higher, off the floor, so it's easier to hear. But you still get some of that horizontal comb filtering / interference that makes 212's and 412's such great cabs - something a 212 vertical just can't do. Physics is a beeee-atch!


----------



## zontar

Fretless bass kind of day today--played with others & go some compliments--so that was cool.


----------



## cdntac

This one today. It's a honeyburst semi LPC that is turning somewhat orange/amber.


----------



## davetcan

Will be playing an old friend today.


----------



## cdntac

davetcan said:


> Will be playing an old friend today.
> 
> View attachment 151425


I love my PRS though I just never seem to use it. I figure why not put it on Kijiji and if it sells, it sells. If it doesn't...it stay here. 

But they really are great guitars.


----------



## JHall55

Roryfan said:


> I think that was a Ltd Ed. cab made for Sweetwater.
> 
> The ‘87 212 I picked up is similar to a 2061 cab (i.e. the speakers are diagonally offset vs. vertical).


I think it used to be a Sweetwater exclusive, but now it's available pretty much anywhere. I got mine at L&M. Speakers are Celestion G12.


----------



## TeleZee

My new Variax Standard in Olympic White. (Then my favourite '09 Hwy 1 lightly modded Telecaster)


----------



## Prsman

cdntac said:


> I love my PRS though I just never seem to use it. I figure why not put it on Kijiji and if it sells, it sells. If it doesn't...it stay here.
> 
> But they really are great guitars.


What type of PRS?


----------



## cdntac

Prsman said:


> What type of PRS?


PM sent.


----------



## davetcan

Tonights practice rig. Providing the drummer doesn't cancel at the last minute.


----------



## zontar

Played a St Vincent Signature guitar--just out curiosity--neck wasn't bad--different pickups than what I would normally use.
But the odd shape wasn't that comfortable.

And a bit pricey for what you get...
At least for me.

(I posted this video because it's the same colour as the one I played)


----------



## Vally

Gonna try this today


----------



## Roryfan

Vally said:


> View attachment 153193
> Gonna try this today


Details please.


----------



## Alex

Les Paul Goldtop


----------



## Vally

Roryfan said:


> Details please.


Kind of a project I had on the go, 88 strat plus body that I refinished, 2002 American strat neck, bare Knuckle pu’s. I tried for a sonic blue color, there is a sparkle in the clear though. Wet sanded the body to a 2500 grit and then a polish and a little buffing.


----------



## Bubb

I actually played this for about half an hour today.Unplugged
Longest I've played anything in months,it hurt like hell.

MIM Classic 60's


----------



## Roryfan

Vally said:


> Kind of a project I had on the go, 88 strat plus body that I refinished, 2002 American strat neck, bare Knuckle pu’s. I tried for a sonic blue color, there is a sparkle in the clear though. Wet sanded the body to a 2500 grit and then a polish and a little buffing.


Which model of Bare Knuckles?


----------



## Vally

Roryfan said:


> Which model of Bare Knuckles?


Apache


----------



## Alex

Knaggs SSC and LP CC Goldtop. Color scheme is in the holiday spirit but was not intentional....


----------



## Avro Arrow

Godin Solidac, Jet Black


----------



## ShredRexGuitar

I just picked a Chapman ML3 Pro Traditional, haven't played my ESP or Kramer or Ibanez since. But those are the mains guitars on my main wall


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson SJ Deluxe


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Rappoport Kenai. Playability, vibe and tone outstanding.


----------



## Vally




----------



## Wardo

Got lottsa nice guitars and I played a bunch of them today. Sang some songs through my PA.

Not that long ago I had one acoustic and one electric but no amp.
The electric was a Pan LP with Gibson HBs on it but it also had PhB acoustic strings on it and the machines were so bad that a few them had to be tuned using vice grips.

Times are better now but play what ya got even if it’s a crapped out electric with acoustic strings and no amp.


----------



## Skippy

Modified my Squire Affinity Tele with Duncan
‘59 humbucker (neck) and Jerry Donahue (bridge) and Emmerson electronics. Put a set of 12-52 round wounds and have a wonderful Jazz machine.
Played for hours until my fingers couldn’t take it anymore.


----------



## Dorian2

@Skippy , just spent last week using my Squier CVC Tele with the lil' 59 bridge. Love those pups. Still have the original neck as of now...just waiting for a bit to over haul the neck and electronics. Last night I started back on my LP Deluxe with the DCJ custom custom bridge and Duncan SM-1N (vintage Firebird mini) in neck. Gonna be spending a bit of time on that one for a while now. Tone city.


----------



## SWLABR

Played a gig last night, so no guitar for a while.... fingers are killing me! My buddy owns a music store and asked me (kinda last minute) to play an acoustic set. I had to get back into playing shape pronto. It is amazing how you can lose your callouses so quickly. I never go that long without picking up a guitar and (at least) noodling.... but a 3+hr set is a lot harder, and will expose your lack of honed chops fast! I played a 12 string set on my Simon & Patrick cedar top, then the rest on my Epi Jumbo cut-away. It was freezing cold night here in Waterloo Region, so I mostly played to the owner.... still got paid!


----------



## butterknucket

Most likely the Strat today.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## zontar

More fretless bass--maybe one day I'll get good at it...


----------



## Morkolo

My Gibson Les Paul Traditional


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 157329


That one made it to you all the way from Richmond Hill....how does it play?


----------



## Chitmo

Sounds great when other people play it, not so much when I use it....Just looks cool


----------



## Adcandour

I figured it was time for a new pic (lookin' sexy through this filter). Just got it set up with the new OX4s...


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> I figured it was time for a new pic (lookin' sexy through this filter). Just got it set up with the new OX4s...
> 
> View attachment 158249


What make you switch to humbuckers?


----------



## Adcandour

Ti-Ron said:


> What make you switch to humbuckers?


It was always a humbucker guitar - I just changed the pickups from SDs to OX4s


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> It was always a humbucker guitar - I just changed the pickups from SDs to OX4s


My mistake, I was sure you had Phat Cat in there!


----------



## sulphur

Ti-Ron said:


> My mistake, I was sure you had Phat Cat in there!


Me too.


----------



## Adcandour

Ti-Ron said:


> My mistake, I was sure you had Phat Cat in there!





sulphur said:


> Me too.


I did, but then put in some high output SDs to accomodate the mods I had done. Now that the mods have essentially fallen out, I went to OX4s. They sounded so good @bluehugh2 place going from a collector's choice gibby into a marshall class 5. I bought the Marshall and just got the pick-ups.


----------



## sulphur

adcandour said:


> It was always a humbucker guitar


This is what made no sense.


----------



## Adcandour

sulphur said:


> This is what made no sense.


Ah, I was thinking of the route. The p90s were a while ago, so it didn't even occur to me. I _did_ think it was an odd question. Now it is all clear.


----------



## Morkolo

Highway One Telecaster today.


----------



## BEACHBUM

__
https://flic.kr/p/35839701915


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson J35 This evening.


----------



## butterknucket

Probably the Strat today.


----------



## cboutilier

I spent the afternoon test driving one of the American Pro Telecasters. Can't find a single thing to complain about on that guitar. The neck feels good, the new pickups are great, and the finish looks great. I would prefer a bit more tint on the neck and vintage style tuners, but that's just me being picky.


----------



## Morkolo

Playing one of my favorites tonight, Martin D18.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Been spending a lot of time with this Epiphone thin line acoustic. I’m trying my hand at song writing so I’m playing for hours at a time. I have to keep setting the guitar down to write in a notebook, then pick it up and try the latest lyrics. I was using my Larrivee but found it was too easy to get excited and bump the guitar while picking it up or setting it down. This Epi has a very easy on the hands neck and if it gets a few bumps I’m not upset. Plus for a thin line acoustic it actually sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Alex

adcandour said:


> I did, but then put in some high output SDs to accomodate the mods I had done. Now that the mods have essentially fallen out, I went to OX4s. They sounded so good @bluehugh2 place going from a collector's choice gibby into a marshall class 5. I bought the Marshall and just got the pick-ups.


Was that The Babe CC#3? Great playing and sounding guitar that i owned 3 times.....


----------



## Budda

The Custom 22 is back from the tech all cleaned up with a setup. I finished tracking the last of some demos and I'll probably take it to teach my lesson tomorrow.


----------



## Alex

DGT Goldtop - great sounding guitar.


----------



## Adcandour

Alex said:


> Was that The Babe CC#3? Great playing and sounding guitar that i owned 3 times.....


You would have to ask Hugh. I knew I had seen the guitar before, but not sure which one it was. It sounded awesome through the Marshall Class 5 I grabbed from him that day.


----------



## Morkolo

Alex said:


> DGT Goldtop - great sounding guitar.
> 
> View attachment 163273


Now that's a what I call a good looking PRS.


----------



## Alex

Godin Multiac Duet - very impressed with this new guitar. Gorgeous dark board, great electronics and plays and sounds superb.


----------



## davetcan

A recent trade with our good friend @sorbz62 has allowed me to do a bit of mixing and matching to get these two to where i like them. just running through the set ups so will be playing them most of the day. Not the best pics but you get the idea.


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


>


That red strat is PERFECT!!!!


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> That red strat is PERFECT!!!!


Tis rather nice


----------



## Judas68fr

All of them today! (not kidding!)


----------



## StratCat

A little acoustic time.


----------



## SaucyJack

At this one tonight before I start the mods this weekend.


----------



## Wardo

2018 LP Junior


----------



## High/Deaf

Band practice last night. I got a new MIAB (Menatone Workingman's Blues) for the Normal channel of the DRRI. Best 'Marshally' tone I've ever got using a pedal into a BF Fender.


----------



## SaucyJack

Tone by the truck load!!!


----------



## zontar

Fretless bass, Mustang & Les Paul--partly for fun, partly to practice some stuff & partly to try some pedal combinations...


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> Band practice last night. I got a new MIAB (Menatone Workingman's Blues) for the Normal channel of the DRRI. Best 'Marshally' tone I've ever got using a pedal into a BF Fender.
> 
> View attachment 168129


Dammit, quit making statements like that!


----------



## Jimi D

I recently picked up the sister guitar to my 2012 Fender Select Ash Telecaster, so I've been playing my 2012 Fender Select Koa Carved Top Telecaster a lot lately... here's a pic of the two of them:


----------



## davetcan

Awesome twosome there!


----------



## Wardo

2015 LPJ so far but need to play more acoustic been slackin off on that lately so maybe get the HD28V out later and sing some gospel songs about drunkenness, cruelty and fanatical ambition.


----------



## tomee2

2001 Peavey Raptor Plus! Weird distorted strat body shape with a 3x3 headstock, but the neck is great for my hands and it’s very comfy to sit with. Been playing it everyday for 4 months now...


----------



## zontar

The last few days I haven't put my Mandobird & Iceman away.

Working on some ideas, and just jamming to the tunes in my head...


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Songwriter Deluxe Studio


----------



## Wardo

Telecaster, LPJr and this HD28V so far.

I guess I should have sized that pic down a bit ... lol


----------



## jdto

I’m still playing my Halcyon NL-00 mostly, with a few interludes on the J-45 True Vintage.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Today I've been playing my '82 SG Special. The best SG I've ever played. Thank god I own it. Ha!


----------



## zontar

Kind of been rotating--and noticed a couple need new strings...


----------



## numb41

'73 Deluxe. Soon to get Vineham P90's. Really cool guitar. Just got it.


----------



## sulphur

The acoustic run prompted me to pull out the Seagull S6-CW Folk GT


----------



## jdto

numb41 said:


> '73 Deluxe. Soon to get Vineham P90's. Really cool guitar. Just got it.
> 
> View attachment 175761


Wah wah wee wah! That is sexy!

Surprise, surprise, I’m playing my Halcyon again (and again and again). This guitar is sounding better and better the more I play it. Wow!


----------



## sulphur

I just swapped pickups out on the R8, loving the results.


----------



## sulphur

Another project finished!

I swapped out the pickguard and deleted a tone knob for the mini switch to split the HB.
I also had to attend to the fret ends, a good bit of sprout.

Before...










After...


----------



## Morkolo

Tonight it's a Gretsch 6119 I picked up today.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sulphur

I'm in love.


----------



## King Loudness

Picked up a sweet Gretsch Country Classic in a trade today, so I'm enjoying that. I'll amend with a pic shortly.

W.


----------



## TA462

With all the Gibson hate here lately I decided to bring out the very first Gibson I ever owned, my Les Paul Studio. Its been a year or more since it has seen sunlight. Gave her a good cleaning, waxed her and oiled the fret board before putting on new strings. I actually kinda missed her.


----------



## Hamstrung

Hamstrung said:


> I've been bouncing between these three guitars and the amps pictured.
> 
> View attachment 77089


Sold a lot of the gear in this photo since posting but still have all three guitars. Just had my one year anniversary of owning the red 335. Still one of, if not the best sounding/playing guitar I have! The Tele is in for a compensated nut and setup. Can't wait to get her back!


----------



## mario

I am working at a jobsite in downtown Ottawa so I can only play acoustic in my condo. Really digging my Republic Tricone.


----------



## davetcan

Wowser, that is very cool!


----------



## fogdart

My Frank Bros...


----------



## Adcandour

I played this 1965 strat:










No joke - it played as lousy as my old garbage 60's silvertone. Gawd, I hate small frets.


----------



## Wardo

Siege Canons: HD28V, D18, HD35CS.


----------



## brokentoes

mario said:


> I am working at a jobsite in downtown Ottawa so I can only play acoustic in my condo. Really digging my Republic Tricone.


Love that axe !!!


----------



## RBlakeney

Pulled this out from down stairs today.


----------



## zontar

Mostly some fretless bass--and a bit of slide on my Les Paul copy...


----------



## vadsy

saw an old friend playing at church today and I tried out her rig, she went from an Ultra to an AX8 to compliment the Danocaster. I don't think I've seen another purple sparkle Dano


----------



## butterknucket

Wardo said:


> Siege Canons: HD28V, D18, HD35CS.


That's not helping my Martin GAS. 

If you could only keep one of them, which one would it be?


----------



## butterknucket

Probably the Larrivee tonight.


----------



## Sneaky

Spending the day with my Yanuziello lap steel before I ship it away to it's new owner. One last "Amazing Grace".


----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


> If you could only keep one of them, which one would it be?


That’s difficult to answer.

Probably the HD35CS. It’s from a short run that the 12th Fret did for their anniversary and was kinda forgotten in their basement for 3 or 4 years. I like the V neck on the HD28V best of them all but the 35 is very loud and clear, good separation and good for vocal too plus it was a limited run from the custom shop. Got it for a good price too for some reason and it had never been on the floor just sitting in the basement until when I was talking to the sales guy about wanting a 35 and he suddenly remembered this one.


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> saw an old friend playing at church today and I tried out her rig, she went from an Ultra to an AX8 to compliment the Danocaster. I don't think I've seen another purple sparkle Dano


What is that Tele?


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> What is that Tele?


it’s a Danocaster single cut as far as I know


----------



## cheezyridr

today i played both the LP and the headless. i definitely need fret markers...


----------



## Scotty

sulphur said:


> I just swapped pickups out on the R8, loving the results.
> 
> View attachment 176017
> View attachment 176025


That’s a great top. What pups did you put in?


----------



## Scottone

Took my Belaire to a rehearsal earlier today. That is my newish Morris Perplex'ed Jr. head as well.


__
https://flic.kr/p/39729743095


----------



## Dorian2

Was playing the LP through my rig on an original, then switched the guitar to this:










A&L +C with Q1

Reverb and Delay pedal(s) mix down to just lightly hearing it with the Fender Master at 5 and Pre amp at 2. Guitar Volume was at 9 O'clock on the clock, so about 3..maybe a bit over. Got a pretty decent Ambient sound going, especially when I played it by the bridge like a harpsichord. Even sound good with the VS/XO on. Gonna try to use it in a future recording idea. Now that the seed is planted.


----------



## sulphur

Scotty said:


> That’s a great top. What pups did you put in?


Those are a set of Sanford Magnetics M22s, some of the best HBs that I've tried.
The neck pickup is especially good, clarity and has some good high end.

They were in this McCarty when it came to me, I put the original pickups back in that one and recently sent it back to whom I got it off.


----------



## Robert1950

Took the Casino Coupe out hibernation. Just a bit heavier than an acoustic. Completely difference sound and feel from from the Stratocaster - very good complement.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Morkolo

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Tennessee Rose again tonight.


----------



## Alex

Patrick James Eggle '96. Neck carve is superb! Feels like a James Tyler or EBMM. The body is super smooth as well. More importantly, a PHAT sounding humbucker pickup that also splits and two great sounding single coils. This is a Les Paul that is combined with a Strat - best of both worlds. Really stellar guitar and pretty blown away with it.


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've got one of my SGs stashed under my desk at work for a lunch hour workout.


----------



## marcos

Going up to St-Jerome Quebec to jam tonight with some good friends. Bringing my Esquire converted to a Tele .


----------



## mario

VanillaTrice said:


> I've got one of my SGs stashed under my desk at work for a lunch hour workout.


That look's badass. Is the colour Pelham Blue?


----------



## VanillaTrice

mario said:


> That look's badass. Is the colour Pelham Blue?


Thanks! Yes, it is indeed Pelham Blue. I love this colour on SGs!


----------



## Tone Chaser

I got some new to me fuzz pedals from Louis a few weeks back. I started with the big amps, best guitars, and worked my way down. This combination of modded Bronco Amp, Lee Hooker ‘66 Trip GE Fuzz, Alter Ego on CKAT, and 50 year old Bronco guitar just put the biggest smile on my face. Rolling the volume pot on the guitar to find sweet spots, is priceless. This is the kind of day that justifies keeping all kinds of gear. The 30 year strings (more or less), on the Bronco still offer a great old school experience.


----------



## Morkolo

D18 this evening.


----------



## cboutilier

I've been playing little but my Esquire lately.


----------



## RBlakeney

I have been playing this to try and figure out if I want to sell it or not.


----------



## Dorian2

If your playing it you aren't selling it. Right? What Model is it? It's gorgeous. I'm also a Rosewood fan.


----------



## RBlakeney

Dorian2 said:


> If your playing it you aren't selling it. Right? What Model is it? It's gorgeous. I'm also a Rosewood fan.


It's the Sergio vallin signature model. And we'll see


----------



## silvertonebetty

This old harmony . It has plenty of mojo









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkolo

Gretsch 6119 then the D18 and finally playing along with Clapton on Lethal Weapon with the Strat.


----------



## mario

I have to rotate my acoustics while working in Ottawa. This 2 week stint is my 1974 Guild F212XL. I keep this in DADGAD tuning. It sounds stunning and plays like a dream.


----------



## davetcan

I seem to recall playing this, great guitar!



mario said:


> I have to rotate my acoustics while working in Ottawa. This 2 week stint is my 1974 Guild F212XL. I keep this in DADGAD tuning. It sounds stunning and plays like a dream.


----------



## StratCat

silvertonebetty said:


> This old harmony . It has plenty of mojo



So does that amp!


----------



## vadsy

StratCat said:


> So does that amp!


so does that plant


----------



## allthumbs56

Last night it was mostly my PRS.


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> so does that plant


Just call the Amp "Little Sprout".


----------



## Dorian2

The photo was taken a bit ago to make a possible sale on Kijiji. After playing it for a while today, I changed my mind. Great little at home setup here with the 2008 ESP LTD Viper, Kustom KBA16 with Celestion Super 8 speaker, and the very versatile Zoom B2 Multi FX.


----------



## jdto

I just put a Vineham (@copperhead here on the forums) Firebird pickup in the neck on this one. It sounds great combined with his Classic B bridge pickup. My search for a neck pickup that I like in my Tele is done.


----------



## Wardo

D18, HD28V, HD35 all day and just put the telecaster down a few minutes ago. Switched to the Shure SM86 from the SM58 because Freebird sounds so much better with the condenser mic ... lol


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> Firebird pickup ...It sounds great combined with his Classic B bridge pickup. My search for a neck pickup that I like in my Tele is done.


Like to hear that some day. I never use the stock neck pickup on my tele as it doesn’t seem to do anything.


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> Like to hear that some day. I never use the stock neck pickup on my tele as it doesn’t seem to do anything.


I’ll probably bring it to the next Riff Wrath.


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> I’ll probably bring it to the next Riff Wrath.


I intend to be there all being well.


----------



## RBlakeney

Did a quick pickup swap from some lifeless passive emgs to some vineham whiskey burners.


----------



## jdto

I wasn’t totally convinced about how the TV Jones Classics sounded in my G5420T. They were good, but felt really quiet and low output. It turns out they were quite a bit lower than the suggested height from TVJ’s website, despite being cranked all the way up. I pulled them out and clipped the springs in half and out them back in. Now they are at or around but the suggested height and it’s like new pickups all over again 

I’m futzing around fine-tuning the height now. I’m really loving this Gretsch.


----------



## zontar

My fretless bass mostly--really got into a nice groove at one point--but playign with a drummer that decided to not play with the rest of us at one point...


----------



## davetcan

Gonna play the old girl for the next few days. Finally got the WCR's back in her after trying them out in a few other guitars. They're my gold standard humbuckers and are a perfect match for this LP.


----------



## zontar

Not as much playing this week--been busy & my head feels like it has 3 or 4 basketballs stuffed into it


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo

zontar said:


> Not as much playing this week--been busy & my head feels like it has 3 or 4 basketballs stuffed into it


Yeah, the last month was a good'n for me. I been rained on, pissed on, left for dead and barely held together by a few old threads but through it all I been playin & singin and a couple of days ago I said fuck it and went out and bought a Firebird which turned out to be an awesome rig that can cover rock, blues, gospel and fuckin bluegrass too. Gotta understand both sides of the sky because you never know what's out there ... lol


----------



## Vally

RBlakeney said:


> Did a quick pickup swap from some lifeless passive emgs to some vineham whiskey burners.
> View attachment 183289


I have whiskey burners in my CT6, love them.


----------



## Morkolo

Fender Highway One Telecaster this evening.


----------



## Guest

Took 'er out tonight to check out the sound.
Swapped out the pups/pots for Gibson stuff ('57 classics).
Sure sounded pretty sweet.


----------



## RBlakeney

Vally said:


> I have whiskey burners in my CT6, love them.


They are great except I was pretty sold on getting rid of this guitar until I did that. It always played amazingly but sounded a little dead. Now it doesn't sound dead.


----------



## faracaster

Haven't been able to put down this amazing parts caster since it arrived earlier this week.
Sounds and plays as good as any Tele I've ever owned. that Ceriatone C-Wreck certainly helps with the "tonervana" (thanks Pickslide).
Been playing along to some records for the past 3 hours. thought I better take some pix.


----------



## TVvoodoo

was twanging this one tonight, seems to have a bit of a buzz developed since I last picked it up. 
I hate that.


----------



## StratCat

davetcan said:


> Gonna play the old girl for the next few days. Finally got the WCR's back in her after trying them out in a few other guitars. They're my gold standard humbuckers and are a perfect match for this LP.


This LP and the Strat Ultra are beautiful guitars. Which of your teles deserves the company of these 2 amazing instruments?


----------



## vokey design

davetcan said:


> Gonna play the old girl for the next few days. Finally got the WCR's back in her after trying them out in a few other guitars. They're my gold standard humbuckers and are a perfect match for this LP.


Hey Dave, Why is the high E left out of the top wrap party?


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> Hey Dave, Why is the high E left out of the top wrap party?


Stupidity  I broke a string and needed to do a quick change, completely forgot about the top wrap in my haste, LOL.


----------



## vokey design

davetcan said:


> Stupidity  I broke a string and needed to do a quick change, completely forgot about the top wrap in my haste, LOL.


Ahh stupidity, I know him all too well.  Just look at my reverb sales/purchases for the past 12 months ... yikes.


----------



## davetcan

StratCat said:


> This LP and the Strat Ultra are beautiful guitars. Which of your teles deserves the company of these 2 amazing instruments?


I'm not sure i have one in that class. The Blue Flower I got from @sulphur is really good, and the el cheapo Squier with upgraded pups is surprisingly great. I have high hopes for the body I got from @Ayr Guitars but I'm still waiting for that neck from ToneBomb.


----------



## cboutilier

I spent some time with my trusty cheap Strat the last two nights. Its seriously one of my favorite Strats ive ever played, in tone and feel. Its a Squire Vintage Modified 70s with the stock Duncan Designed single coils.


----------



## jdto

These two came back from some fretwork and a setup. The Hummingbird got a new nut, too. Now they both play amazingly well and I went back and forth between them. My daughter played Knockin’ on Heaven’s door on the ‘Bird and I played along on the Strat. It was fun.


----------



## Tone Chaser

My ears just took a pounding. I went back to the eighties today. I pulled out the 1988 Gibson Stoplight, and I had to give it a go with the old GK 250ML. Unmistakable eighties raunch! You had to be there.


----------



## mario

A good friend/co-worker has let me borrow his 1975 Gibson SJ Deluxe for a couple of weeks at the jobsite in Ottawa. Norlin era guitars have a bad rap but this thing plays and sounds amazing.


----------



## DrumBob

Today, it's my Xaviere XV-910 beater copy of an Epiphone Casino. I don't gig it, just play it around the house, and the one time I took it to a rehearsal, the other guitar player hated it.

Truth is, the guitar is pretty well made-there are small imperfections-I bought it as a blem for $174 USD from Guitar Fetish last year. After a string change and setup from my tech, I've found it plays rather well, and to my surprise, it stays in tune almost perfectly. I picked it up last weekend after not touching it for a month, and it was still basically in tune and just needed a few tweaks. Of course, the electronics leave something to be desired, so I plan on changing out the pots, caps and so forth at some point. 

I would put up a photo, but can't figure out how. Can someone tell me how to add a photo to Media?


----------



## Guest

DrumBob said:


> I would put up a photo, but can't figure out how. Can someone tell me how to add a photo to Media?


If you have an offsite where you store your photos (eg; hotmail/onedrive),
'right click' on the pic,
choose 'copy image',
'paste' here.
or, $15 + hst CDN will give you a yearly gold membership here to upload your pics from your computer.


----------



## cboutilier

faracaster said:


> Haven't been able to put down this amazing parts caster since it arrived earlier this week.
> Sounds and plays as good as any Tele I've ever owned. that Ceriatone C-Wreck certainly helps with the "tonervana" (thanks Pickslide).
> Been playing along to some records for the past 3 hours. thought I better take some pix.


That, sir, is stunning.


----------



## High/Deaf

faracaster said:


> Haven't been able to put down this amazing parts caster since it arrived earlier this week.
> Sounds and plays as good as any Tele I've ever owned. that Ceriatone C-Wreck certainly helps with the "tonervana" (thanks Pickslide).
> Been playing along to some records for the past 3 hours. thought I better take some pix.



I want that amp ....... although the paisley Tele and C Wreck are very nice, too!


----------



## Wardo

2018 LP Jr. so far.


----------



## Morkolo

mario said:


> A good friend/co-worker has let me borrow his 1975 Gibson SJ Deluxe for a couple of weeks at the jobsite in Ottawa. Norlin era guitars have a bad rap but this thing plays and sounds amazing.


I know I like mine that I'm playing this evening.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sulphur

I waged a battle of the DCs...

New Gotoh adjustable wraparound on the Tokai










That bridge was meant for the new Special, but wouldn't work with what I had on hand.
So, this inherited the compensated bridge that was on the Tokai










Jims makeover Special with TV Jones Magnatrons










This Sheraton has been out since I got it late last year


----------



## Alex

Patrick James Eggle -


----------



## zontar

Been alternating between the Ms--my Mustang & my Mandobird...


----------



## Farmboyjo

My Michael Kelly resonator style, with fancy inlays. 
The slide guitar thread got me all excited, so bought some flat top strings, a little Gorgomyte on the fretboard, finally replaced the chipped plastic nut (OMG new respect for all the builders on here), and off to Open E we go!


----------



## cboutilier

I just spent a night with a new Fender Ed O'Brien (Radiohead) signature strat. I didn't care much for the built in sustainer, but wow, what a neck! Its AVRI 52 fat, with a soft V and a 9.5 Radius. It's superb.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## bolero

telecaster


----------



## fogdart

2016 R8


----------



## cboutilier

Wardo said:


>


My bandmate just bought one of those. What a great instrument. Super fast neck. Bit thin for my taste though


----------



## Wardo

cboutilier said:


> My bandmate just bought one of those. What a great instrument. Super fast neck. Bit thin for my taste though


That’s why I got a 2015 - neck is a bit thicker. I’m finding it to be a very versatile guitar. Takes a bit of getting used to but it’s a good riffing platform and has a lot of different tones. First hour playing it was like “I don’t know about this” but now I really like it.


----------



## Dorian2

Wardo said:


> That’s why I got a 2015 - neck is a bit thicker. I’m finding it to be a very versatile guitar. Takes a bit of getting used to but it’s a good riffing platform and has a lot of different tones. First hour playing it was like “I don’t know about this” but now I really like it.


Just curious how the T Bird sits when playing sitting down? If you do sit down to play that is.


----------



## Wardo

Dorian2 said:


> Just curious how the T Bird sits when playing sitting down? If you do sit down to play that is.


Usually I stand but sometimes sit on the couch if just noodling. The guitar feels fairly conventional sitting down. Although one thing to get used to is that the nut is further away so it feels like you have reach more and same for boxes up the neck being a little bit out of position from where you might be used to without looking at the markers. Doesn’t take long to adapt and scale length is standard Gibson.


----------



## cboutilier

Dorian2 said:


> Just curious how the T Bird sits when playing sitting down? If you do sit down to play that is.


I noticed no issues sitting down. Didn't sit a lot though.


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks for the detailed info @Wardo . Much appreciated. You too @cboutilier . And I know your a Tele guy so you may have told me more than you thought.


----------



## Alex

I tried an Xotic S style at my local shop Kaos Music. Really nice and neck carve to die for...roasted maple / satin finish. Great sounding, lightweight and lotsa vibe.


----------



## King Loudness

Danocaster S




__
King Loudness


__
Feb 25, 2018




Blackie






Just got back from tour and I’m spending the night with my Danocaster Blackie. 

W.


----------



## fogdart

King Loudness said:


> Danocaster S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> King Loudness
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 25, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from tour and I’m spending the night with my Danocaster Blackie.
> 
> W.


Nice. One of the only guys who does realistic fretboard and neck wear.


----------



## King Loudness

fogdart said:


> Nice. One of the only guys who does realistic fretboard and neck wear.


Yes, I agree. I don't find most of the FCS stuff to compare, looks or feel wise. Dan makes a spectacular guitar, and they just get better with time and use. My main guitar is a 2017 Danocaster Tele that he made for me specifically; it's featherweight and does everything I need it do, regardless of the job I get called for.

W.


----------



## cboutilier

King Loudness said:


> Yes, I agree. I don't find most of the FCS stuff to compare, looks or feel wise. Dan makes a spectacular guitar, and they just get better with time and use. My main guitar is a 2017 Danocaster Tele that he made for me specifically; it's featherweight and does everything I need it do, regardless of the job I get called for.
> 
> W.


It's amazing how far you can stretch a good Telecaster. You're Dano Esquire inspired me to work on making my hands adjust my tones. I've been using my Esquire for everything lately.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## mario

Home for the weekend. Shitty weather but great excuse to crank my Gretsch Roundup. Superb guitar.


----------



## TVvoodoo

today I was playing my old Japanese Lotus paul that I badassled a while back, just for the hell of it. 
Very fun (and weird) guitar to play.


----------



## zontar

Played an Ibanez SRF700--a neck through fretless with the fingerboard going way up--so it has over 24 "frets" (or it would if it had frets)
But there was a serious crack in the neck though portion below the bridge & tailpiece--
Also played a Dingwall fan fret bass--which was cool...


----------



## faracaster

One good thing about this mid-April Ice/Snow storm and having to stay in is.....I've been playing these old friends since 9:30 am


----------



## bolero

G&L Legacy

don't have a picture, but looks a lot like this:


----------



## zontar

Fretless bass day....


----------



## ssdeluxe




----------



## faracaster

ssdeluxe said:


>



About that amp tho.....


----------



## ssdeluxe

hey Pete, I'm sorry I know you miss that one ! best reverb imho.... any speaker works with this amp (I have a scumback H55 in currently..works well) ....thanks for that one..  if I ever move it, your the call, did you get another one ?


----------



## faracaster

ssdeluxe said:


> hey Pete, I'm sorry I know you miss that one ! best reverb imho.... any speaker works with this amp (I have a scumback H55 in currently..works well) ....thanks for that one..  if I ever move it, your the call, did you get another one ?


Ha !!! thanks Stevie....I did find another one. it's currently in my "never sell" room. 
I was just commenting on how cool that amp is......and rare


----------



## ssdeluxe

I've sold everything else to buy studio gear...so I have no choice ! "never sell room it is...never say never" lol


----------



## BEACHBUM

With 14 electrics that all please me I've decided to rotate 2 each month or so. This month it's been these two.


----------



## Vally

BEACHBUM said:


> With 14 electrics that all please me I've decided to rotate 2 each month or so. This month it's been these two.


Love the fretboard on that tele


----------



## Tone Chaser

I spent a good hour in the acoustic guitar room at L&M Windsor. I found several almost nice acoustics, that grabbed me one way or another; but thankfully I left empty handed.

When I got home, I pulled out my old faithfuls, which showed me that what I already had, fit me for what I do.

Today the neck on a near $800 Chinese Takamine had me enthralled. It was a bright guitar with no thump.

The Gibson Studio Songwriter had thump, brightness, a nice neck, but something just wasn’t there yet for me. Maybe a good used one someday with the right strings.

And then there were the others, the most expensive I tried today cost over $5,000. It just didn’t bring me that kind of pleasure, or the playability that I am accustomed to.


----------



## Worlds okist guitarist

《<<<< fender strat


----------



## Dorian2

Not today, but I just came up with the idea to run my original rig this weekend. 1979 LP Deluxe, 1987 Peavey Bandit 65, 1986 Boss DS-1, and a newer MXR EQ. The original 10 band I had back then had scratchy sliders and made a ton of noise. I may have made the mistake as a teenager to chuck it. Only cost me $10. Wish a didn't do that.


----------



## Wardo

Bangin out bluegrass on the d35 tonight. Time to pack it up though; the shitwinds be comin my way tomorrow ... lol


----------



## Dorian2

lol @Wardo


----------



## faracaster

Had a nice morning play with these two.
Fender Monterey Strat loaded with Duncan Antiquity II's through a Moratto build AC15


----------



## marcos

faracaster said:


> Had a nice morning play with these two.
> Fender Monterey Strat loaded with Duncan Antiquity II's through a Moratto build AC15


Cool looking Strat !!!!


----------



## Hamstrung

Just picked up this little sweetie a couple days back. Nice addition to the sonic palate!


----------



## Guest

I was there with greco when hamstrung picked this up.
Looks much sweeter in person.


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> Just picked up this little sweetie a couple days back. Nice addition to the sonic palate!


What a coinkidink!
I picked up this within minutes after you got yours.


----------



## cboutilier

laristotle said:


> What a coinkidink!
> I picked up this within minutes after you got yours.
> 
> View attachment 195193


Me wanty. Me wanty.

I've been on a kick lately for my Sigil loaded Epi Dot 335.


----------



## Dorian2

Dorian2 said:


> Not today, but I just came up with the idea to run my original rig this weekend. 1979 LP Deluxe, 1987 Peavey Bandit 65, 1986 Boss DS-1, and a newer MXR EQ. The original 10 band I had back then had scratchy sliders and made a ton of noise. I may have made the mistake as a teenager to chuck it. Only cost me $10. Wish a didn't do that.



Well geez. Plugged the LP straight in to the Amp, set up the sound as good as could be, tested both channels for about 15 minutes total, packed it up and put 'er away again.

Sounds like the speaker has some weak spots, but the biggest thing for me is this.....Don't EVER call someone who uses a Tube amp over a SS a snob. I could feel and almost taste the difference in response. If anyone says a Tube Amp doesn't have a feel or character to it, they'd be greatly mistaken. It felt cold and dead beneath my very fingers. Like a rotting corpse....


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> What a coinkidink!
> I picked up this within minutes after you got yours.


Good one! ...LOL!


----------



## John Reilly

Alternate between 71 Strat and 70 Yamaki acoustic .


----------



## Merlin

These two...


----------



## zontar

Spent a good chunk of the afternoon--played 5 different ones
-Simon & Patrick 12 string (Needs a string change--but not in the mood for a string change today--especially not a 12 string--the strings stayed in tune--so it was okay for today--but soon...
(And remembered to get new water in the in case humidifier)








-Taro Classical 








Les Paul Copy--set up for slide-and some cool pickups:








Blues Box (Cigar box sort of thing--cardboard body with through neck--basically a toy version of a ciarbox guitar)--but still fun to play:









but most of the time my Ibanez AF95--this sounds great for blues--love this guitar:


----------



## MS41R8

A Gretsch 5422T I just picked up. I like it better than my Setzer Gretsch actually , very nice playing and sounding guitar . Played through a Hotwire Amplification 5e3


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V


----------



## danielSunn0)))

This is the at-home setup! Still thinking I need to downsize a bit. I live on the 7th floor in an







apartment in Parkdale and the Morris is at like 0.3/10. Hard to beat a Morris though; almost impossible really!!


----------



## krall

'56 Junior.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


>


I know the body is from Andrew, where is the neck from? Tonebomb? Did you ever get that one?


----------



## davetcan

That is the Tonebomb neck. It took a while but it is really good. Easily on par with Warmoth or Allparts in my opinion.


----------



## DrumBob

Tonight, it will be my Les Paul Standard Premium Plus with the AAAA flame top. It's looking lonely.


----------



## Merlin

Godin Freeway today on Fun Home.


----------



## Lola

I wish I were playing this one today! It's just so pretty.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Doing some tracking tonight with my '85 Aria Knight Warrior Pro II


----------



## Dorian2

Seagull S6. Jammin at my buds house. With Bud.....


----------



## Adcandour

I had a really fun time at my son's music class playing this cort Telecaster. Super nice for the price.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier

adcandour said:


> I had a really fun time at my son's music class playing this cort Telecaster. Super nice for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


That's a nice color! I was just noodling around with my buddy's Mid 2000s American Standard Strat. It's a really nice playing and sounding instrument. All stock apart from a 1990 Lace Sensor in the bridge.


----------



## zontar

The Epi Mandobird--working on a couple of song ideas--including trying to decide between two different rhythms for a riff (or if it make sense to incorporate both in the same song)--and seeing how well I can solo on a Mando o add a solo to a song I have completed except for vocals & a possible solo... (I may insert an improvised spoken word commentary on the lyrical content instead...)


----------



## Tone Chaser

Sometimes getting used to a guitar that is new to you takes a little time. You know it’s a good guitar, but a certain genre of guitar is somehow engrained in my DNA. In my case, a Stratocaster, from the lowest POS, to the most expensive, just feels, sounds, is handled, and just plain preferred.

I honestly love most guitars for a few minutes to an hour or so, but is that really love? There seems to be something endearing, but doesn’t stay in the hands like a Strat.

The Epiphone Gibson Spotlight has been in my hands off and on since I got it a few months ago. The extra weight, slight unfamiliarity, or something, perhaps my Strat dependency habit, kept it in my hands less than a hour. So I hung it on the wall for a few weeks, untouched.

Since yesterday, it has stayed in my hands, the tone in my head is easily and readily tweaked. I finally developed that feeling of comfort, peace, proficiency, confidence, that should be there with a guitar that is engrained in your DNA. The knobs easily find there way to versatility and sweetness. The neck is awesome, that confident feeling and tone generation is there now. My hunt for a solid body dual humbucker guitar that feels like part of me is likely over. There may be many guitars becoming available for others soon. (Yeah, right). You have to have a Les Paul in the collection, don’t you?

I am now thinking not


----------



## zontar

Will be playing some fretless bass later today--will probably also pick up my guitar & play
(Just like yesterday?)


----------



## greco

@zontar ...since you mentioned...


----------



## keefsdad

1977 Guild D40, 1999 American Strat.


----------



## marcos

Will be gigging this one later on today


----------



## cboutilier

marcos said:


> Will be gigging this one later on today
> View attachment 201201


I love the look of a Tele pickup in the middle position. I'm thinking about doing that to my CVC Tele.


----------



## marcos

cboutilier said:


> I love the look of a Tele pickup in the middle position. I'm thinking about doing that to my CVC Tele.


Actually, this one was converted to a 2 pickup Tele awhile ago. I dont have a pic of it so posted this old one. Funny but i thought i would get the best of both worlds with the 3 pickup configuration but i did not bond with it. It did not sound like a Strat like i thought it would. I have a CS in the bridge position and its perfect for the country gig that i do.


----------



## cboutilier

marcos said:


> Actually, this one was converted to a 2 pickup Tele awhile ago. I dont have a pic of it so posted this old one. Funny but i thought i would get the best of both worlds with the 3 pickup configuration but i did not bond with it. It did not sound like a Strat like i thought it would. I have a CS in the bridge position and its perfect for the country gig that i do.


I'm thinking about putting my Twisted Tele in the middle for a Strat like blues tone, and putting my stock neck pickup back where it belongs.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## marcos

Robert1950 said:


>


Oh my !!! Thats purty.


----------



## marcos

cboutilier said:


> I'm thinking about putting my Twisted Tele in the middle for a Strat like blues tone, and putting my stock neck pickup back where it belongs.


Worth trying. They are fun to mod for sure and if you get the sound you are after, they are a great guitar.


----------



## cboutilier

marcos said:


> Worth trying. They are fun to mod for sure and if you get the sound you are after, they are a great guitar.


Mine has had it's share of mods. I borrowed its broadcaster bridge pickup for my Esquire, so the stock one is back in.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bhh8eeiHaqWroppE3cHtmLUNGzV4Y73g8WSURo0/


----------



## Alex

Knaggs DR Kenai


----------



## Scottone

Collings I30 LC


__
https://flic.kr/p/27900221888


----------



## zontar

A fretless bass kind of day again...


----------



## zontar

greco said:


> @zontar ...since you mentioned...


I was typing a different wording--but started doing that song in my head--so I went with it...


----------



## cboutilier

Scottone said:


> Collings I30 LC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/27900221888


Shit, that's nice.


----------



## Thornton Davis

I installed a set of Precision flatwound strings on my 833 over the weekend, now the vintage 60's tone is back. Lots of fun playing this bass.










TD


----------



## BEACHBUM

Vally said:


> Love the fretboard on that tele


----------



## Adcandour

Kerry Brown said:


> Very cool. Not sure I like the green but it looks like a very cool guitar.


I was offered one like this in trade. It's tempting. Some sort of composite made from spruce. Pure wood and the resin from spruce to bind wood pulp in some sort of secretive molding process.


----------



## Wardo

This 2015 Firebird has become my favorite guitar pretty damn quick. Got it a month or so ago and didn't like it in the store that much when I tried it but they knocked a lot of the price so I figured if I don't like it after awhile I can always sell it. 

Very versatile guitar, sounds good with the Pro Junior and I like it for vocal. It would be nice if it wasn't such a wide load but it is what it is and actually very comfortable - sorta like my F-150.


----------



## Wardo

Commin up on 12 pm going into the two four weekend time to get the d35 out and start howling at the moon.


----------



## cboutilier

I got to spend some time with the new Brad Paisley signature Tele the other day. I want it, bad! It's so good I'm willing to look past the bad relic job.


----------



## Scottone

cboutilier said:


> I got to spend some time with the new Brad Paisley signature Tele the other day. I want it, bad! It's so good I'm willing to look past the bad relic job.


They are cool guitars. I got to play one last week at a friends place.


----------



## Guest

I jammed with my '08 Tele last night. Maybe for the last time.
I don't want to jinx myself, but, I offered it up as trade bait for something else.
Meeting up Monday for the swap.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> I offered it up as trade bait for something else


How can you just leave us all hanging on by a thread with this.
"Something else" ...???

Seriously now...Good Luck with the trade!


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> How can you just leave us all hanging on by a thread with this.
> "Something else" ...???


Like I said, I don't want to jinx myself. lol.
If all goes as planned, you'll see a NGD thread from me on Monday.


----------



## cboutilier

Scottone said:


> They are cool guitars. I got to play one last week at a friends place.


It's so light! And the neck carve is sublime


----------



## zontar

Was playing my Mustang today--mostly o experiment with my pedals & try some different things--but also because I love playing it.
Will be playign it some more later & some bass as well...


----------



## Alex

My Les Paul and SVL S. I changed the power tubes in my Matchless and a swap of pickups in the Les Paul - OX4 low wind, A4 magnets. Everything was cooking today.


----------



## zontar

Well it was a fretless bass kind of day...


----------



## Wardo




----------



## cboutilier

L


Wardo said:


>


That's a nice subtle burst. Me likey


----------



## sulphur

Got this up and running yesterday, fun guitar.


----------



## Merlin

All of them. Cleaning and restringing day for several of them.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Had a great time playing my Yamaha LL16M at a friend's open mic last night. It's in North Vancouver an hour away. It was my first time there. I was impressed with the talent. The Yamaha got a lot of compliments. One guy with a very high end SJ-200 commented how much he liked the sound of my guitar (which was way better than his). Then I showed him my LR Baggs Venue DI. I think he wants a DI now. He was going straight into the PA.








This morning I decided to give this old made in Kalamazoo Epiphone a workout.


----------



## Scottone

Time for some ear damage 


__
https://flic.kr/p/41648360244


----------



## zontar

Fretless bass again--after being sick most of the week


----------



## Wardo

HD28V and 2015 LPJ.


----------



## Diablo

My daughters brand new Martin Ed Sheeran 3.
Gosh it’s a lot of fun packed into a little thing....just like she is


----------



## guitarman2

I've been playing my CS 55 Strat all weekend. I'm going to pick it up again before the end of the night.


----------



## High/Deaf

Saturday night's rig du jour. 

Please note the effective use of the tambourine. It isn't just to angle the cab up, it stops people from trying to play it.











Sorry for the crappy cell pic. It was dark and I had to use a flash.


----------



## Vally

Trying these two out today


----------



## BSTheTech

The wife just went out. So one of the ones she doesn’t know about.


----------



## Dorian2

Wardo said:


>


You like it so much that you had to pee in a glass instead of putting it down eh. Cool.


----------



## Wardo

Dorian2 said:


> You like it so much that you had to pee in a glass instead of putting it down eh. Cool.


Lmao.

Kinda like driving a transport keep the piss jug handy ... lol


----------



## davetcan

Unique mount for the Volto!



High/Deaf said:


> Saturday night's rig du jour.
> 
> Please note the effective use of the tambourine. It isn't just to angle the cab up, it stops people from trying to play it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 210273
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell pic. It was dark and I had to use a flash.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> Unique mount for the Volto!


LOL

It's an old Pedaltrain board - so old it is incompatible with the more recent Volto. S'aright though, it is my most 'temporary' board (I use it when I need a quick set and strike) so the temporary battery mount seems apropos.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Playing the Ric today.
Unique tones I can't get from my other guitars.
Despite owning a Helix.
(wink wink)
LOL


----------



## Alex

Les Paul. Swapped the pups for OX4's.


----------



## Kerry Brown

This was my rig at last night’s bar jam. We had four guitars, trumpet, violin, bass, and drums. I spent most of the night on the bridge pickup coil tapped for a single coil sound. The Pro Junior was easily heard in the mix.


----------



## Morkolo

A bit of Telecaster and then a bit on the D18 today.


----------



## zontar

Mostly fretless, but also a Les Paul & my LP copy for some open G playing...


----------



## StratCat

A rented Rainsong Carbon Fibre while visiting my best bud on beautiful Salt Spring Island, BC.

We just wrote a song tonight (him on bass), which we have not done together in over 20 years. Great friendships are timeless and precious.


----------



## Jimi D

Beautiful day here today... the sun is shining, my daughter's off with my grandsons to the park, my wife is off to an artists' plein aire retreat for the weekend... time to break out the Gretsches:










*note: this G-branded Chet Atkins is not the 6130 Roundup from my NGD post back in 2015; it's a 2014 6121-1955 that just came back from a refret, new bone nut and plek by Ian Weston @ Weston Instruments.. needless to say, it plays sublimely... I upgraded to the later version for the corrected headstock colour, improved Dynasonics, improved bar bridge, Chet sig on the pickguard and lighter weight on this one...


----------



## davetcan




----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> View attachment 216816


@davetcan What is your conclusion? Does this guitar play and sound like your friend's? 

Apologies if you wrote about somewhere else...I haven't been on the forum much today.


----------



## davetcan

From memory it's very, very, close. I'll take it over in a couple of weeks and do a head to head. This is an '81 and his is a '79. Really nice guitar though.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> I'll take it over in a couple of weeks and do a head to head.


That will be fun! Please let us know your thoughts after the comparison.


----------



## vadsy

Jimi D said:


> Beautiful day here today... the sun is shining, my daughter's off with my grandsons to the park, my wife is off to an artists' plein aire retreat for the weekend... time to break out the Gretsches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note: this G-branded Chet Atkins is not the 6130 Roundup from my NGD post back in 2015; it's a 2014 6121-1955 that just came back from a refret, new bone nut and plek by Ian Weston @ Weston Instruments.. needless to say, it plays sublimely... I upgraded to the later version for the corrected headstock colour, improved Dynasonics, improved bar bridge, Chet sig on the pickguard and lighter weight on this one...


are both of those bridges stock? is that a Compton on the Tennessee Rose or did it come like that?


----------



## powrshftr

This
57 Custom reissue,aging makes it feel super comfortable.

Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vally

Liking this a lot


----------



## Jimi D

vadsy said:


> are both of those bridges stock? is that a Compton on the Tennessee Rose or did it come like that?


ya, I put a Compton on the Tennessee Rose when Ian pinned the bridge and plek'd it... the 6121-1955 bridge is a stock Gretsch bar bridge they put on a few of their guitars...


----------



## Wardo

2015 Firebird, 2015 LPJ and 2016 Telecaster.

The Firebird works best of all my electrics just wish it wasn’t so big and “hey look at me” .. lol


----------



## Dorian2

These 2. Most days I switch between an electric and acoustic.


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


> These 2. Most days I switch between an electric and acoustic.


I like that Deluxe


----------



## Percy

1985 Kramer Ferrington small body semi acoustic*#*(


----------



## Steadfastly

My Alvarez MD60 Masterworks


----------



## Frenchy99

Playing my new Aria 1803T


----------



## Wardo

2015 Firebird.


----------



## Morkolo

Fender Highway One Telecaster


----------



## ssdeluxe

BMW-KTM said:


> Playing the Ric today.
> Unique tones I can't get from my other guitars.
> Despite owning a Helix.
> (wink wink)
> LOL



hurray for CD's ! I thought I was the only one !! ...and hell of a guitar....and strap !


----------



## Guest

ssdeluxe said:


> hurray for CD's ! I thought I was the only one !!


I still have a few boxes full of them and a JVC 200 CD player.
Someday, I'll set it up again.


----------



## Adcandour

I wish I was playing this guitar through this amp. Sometimes you stumble across a pic that hurts a bit to look at...

Hey, @LexxM3 - was one of these ever on your list? I noticed you were on a bit of a mini-marshall bender.


----------



## powrshftr

These guys today:









Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

powrshftr said:


> These guys today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Low wind/noiseless bridge pickup in the white Tele?


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Low wind/noiseless bridge pickup in the white Tele?


more like a *no*-wind. lol.


----------



## gproud

2016 Les Paul Classic Plaintop


----------



## soldierscry




----------



## powrshftr

greco said:


> Low wind/noiseless bridge pickup in the white Tele?


I picked the white one up “sans” bridge pickup,and found a Rio Grande Tallboy tele pickup to put in there,but like almost everything in life,there just hasn’t been enough time yet.

Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

I've been playing my new guitar. This is from the website, but it is the actual guitar I own: Flaxwood Rautia 2HB-T

It's my temporary one until I get my strat together.


----------



## zontar

adcandour said:


> I've been playing my new guitar. This is from the website, but it is the actual guitar I own: Flaxwood Rautia 2HB-T
> 
> It's my temporary one until I get my strat together.
> 
> View attachment 217464


SO what do you think of it?


----------



## Adcandour

zontar said:


> SO what do you think of it?


No complaints. Very comfortable and sounds really good. 

The thing that stands out to me is how responsive the neck is to vibrato. I can vibrato whole chords very easily which adds a bit of spice to my regular playing.

It would be perfect for people who like guitars that are out of the ordinary. I'm not one of those people, so I won't be upset when I have to move it along.


----------



## cboutilier

Heading out to Sunnyvale for an old fashioned trailer park jam. Taking my trusty Esquire and my custom built Thinline Telecaster for a slide rig.


----------



## guitarman2

Afternoon gig at the Galley Pump in Hamilton. Taking my Masterbuilt Nocaster.


----------



## DrumBob

My Gibson Studio Tribute Firebird, which just got new Amalfitano pickups and a setup. It plays and sounds great.


----------



## Alex

My SVL in a Marshall 1W Offset - great sounding amp.









View attachment 217614


----------



## Alex

My DGT is back....great guitar.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Spent all of the weekend alternating between these 3 beauties



Left to Right
2006 CE-24 Mahogany (Vintage Natural)
2001 Standard 22 (Translucent Purple)
2015 McCarty (Black Gold Wrap)


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> That will be fun! Please let us know your thoughts after the comparison.


In a word "perfect". I spent most of my night on the bridge pickup for leads, unheard of for me, just a really nicely balanced pair of pups. Sounds VERY close to the '79 I played. The neck on this guitar seems a little "bassy" but I'll try to tweak that out with some pup adjustments now that I've heard it in the mix.I couldn't be happier, best guitar purchase I've made in a long time.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> In a word "perfect".





davetcan said:


> I couldn't be happier, best guitar purchase I've made in a long time.


CONGRATS! 

It doesn't get any better than that. I'm happy to hear the results

When YOU say "best guitar purchase I've made in a long time" it is extremely notable as you have made a few through time.

ENJOY!


----------



## Percy

Percy said:


> 1985 Kramer Ferrington small body semi acoustic*#*(


Here is a better example of how this Kramer Ferrington sounds unplugged.Not bad for a plywood semi acoustic.
I have not plugged it in yet as my Garnet Gnome is being serviced by the one and only @Wild Bill


----------



## Kerry Brown

Pretty sure I’ve posted this pic before but I’m stoked with this rig. Just got back from the local bar jam. We had four guitars, bass, keys, drums, and a couple of singers on stage. The bar was standing room only and the dance floor was full. This guitar is so versatile it’s not funny. You can switch between single coils and humbuckers and out of phase. I run the Pro Junior with the volume and tone at 1:00 o’clock. I can get everything from a funky Nile Rodgers tone to down and dirty, almost heavy tones with just the guitar controls. I had the frets leveled and the guitar setup by Paul Iverson in North Van and it truly plays like butter. No effort needed at all. Awesome amp, awesome guitar, awesome night. Oh and awesome Well-Hung strap as well.


----------



## Alex

My Les Paul through my RedPlate amp. It sounds awesome today...


----------



## Fullmoon1971

I've spent most of the last week playing this beauty after adding to my PRS family

2001 PRS McCarty


here with her sisters


The other one that been getting a little use is this

2014 Gibson Les Paul Traditional


----------



## StratCat

My Fave...’57 AVRI Hot Rod, with Lollar Blackface PUPs


----------



## Davidian

Getting my Wylde side on....nice big neck on this one.
upload pics


----------



## Ti-Ron

StratCat said:


> My Fave...’57 AVRI Hot Rod, with Lollar Blackface PUPs


Nice setup! Did you use any fx or straight up pushing the amp?


----------



## StratCat

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice setup! Did you use any fx or straight up pushing the amp?


On most days, the amp is too loud to push. So normally, i use a Chellee Odie Overdrive, Boss DD3, and Strymon Flint.

My son has been playing through his High School Graduation gift: Keeley Darkside (in place of the Odie). Very cool pedal, he sounds anazing, and i get to listen to live Floyd almost everyday! 

For what it’s worth, i’ve often gassed for a high end amp, but the pro junior is all i really need. My ´85 Mesa Boogie Studio is quietly sitting in the corner, fuming!


----------



## Distortion

Started out with the Tele then finished up with the Les Paul after work.


----------



## fretzel

Decided to play this today. It’s a 2015. I am not fussy on necks and hardly ever notice much difference but when I first picked this guitar up in the shop I sure could tell. I like it but there won’t be much chance of me wrapping my little stubby thumb over the top a la Hendrix.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

I think todays selection are probably gonna be these.


----------



## fretzel

Any preference?


----------



## vadsy

Tom, the nice L&M guy, took this out of the case when he saw me coming. 1979 walnut Gibson 335 with a factory coil split, one owner, gigged regularly by a working musician and still in great shape. One of the nicest sounding 335 guitars I've played, the bridge was most impressive but pretty great all around.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

fretzel said:


> Any preference?


To be honest I prefer the Epiphone Firebird 1, big chunky neck and such a beautiful sounding pickup. It reminds me so much of the 1965 Firebird 1 that may dad used to have. The Gibbo is a fantastic guitar in its own right especially now I've changed out the pickups for a set of "vintage spec" Firebird pickups from a maker in poland called Q-pickups. They are both great but like I said I think the epiphone has the edge.


----------



## chimo

This combination had me tonight. 
Japanese Elitist Sheraton into my Matchless Chieftain and EDS212 cab. Just killer.


----------



## Dorian2

Learning Hey Hey on the S6 lately. Gonna be my main guitar for a bit.


----------



## MS41R8

Today I decided to take my Fender ‘54 True Vintage 60th anniversary Strat out to play a Calgary Stampede breakfast gig . 

I have been playing a lot of Gretsch Duo Jet and Telecaster so was nice to have the strat again. These ones were built so well and the low output vintage voiced pickups can really nail that Buddy Holly tone ! Glad I took it


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

MS41R8 said:


> Today I decided to take my Fender ‘54 True Vintage 60th anniversary Strat out to play a Calgary Stampede breakfast gig .
> 
> I have been playing a lot of Gretsch Duo Jet and Telecaster so was nice to have the strat again. These ones were built so well and the low output vintage voiced pickups can really nail that Buddy Holly tone ! Glad I took it
> 
> View attachment 218726
> View attachment 218724


whats the amp?


----------



## MS41R8

vadsy said:


> whats the amp?


It’s a clone of a 1958 Fender Pro 5e5A built by my buddy in Stettler . (Hotwire Amplification ) Check him out on FB

He is doing some amazing builds lately. Here is a better pic of it ....(with a guitar of course )


----------



## StratCat

vadsy said:


>


Partscaster? Looks very cool. Love the rosewood board with that body colour.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Todays lucky winners are.

BC Rich NJ Eagle Classic Piezo


Gretsch G5120 Jimmy C pinstripe Ltd Ed


Yamaha Image Standard


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Softer acoustic stylings day today

Fender Vince Ray Voodoo


Luna Trinity Parlour Acoustic


Washburn WPJ-5 SB


----------



## davetcan

The love affair continues.


----------



## zontar

All of them except the cardboard cigar box type one.
At least a few chords.
Mostly the Mandobird, Les Paul & Mustang
rediscovering my JC-60--which really is a bit too loud for where I live...

But had a lot of fun.
Been tired and/or sick and/or busy lately--not much time to plug into an amp


----------



## Morkolo

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My Gibson Melody Maker this evening through the GT10 and a set of headphones. Not quite a tube amp on 10 but it beats the heat.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Gonna give my latest beauty some attention today (picked her up yesterday so getting to know her)

Fender Modern Player Telecaster


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Got a blues gig tonight so will be which to take to the gig (the natural will be the main but not decided on the the backup yet)

2002 Sheraton II (Bigsby B7 Modified), 2016 Riviera P93 Custom, 2013 "1962" 50th Anniversary Sheraton


The Riviera has had it Trem arm replaced with a "Duane Eddy" one same as the natural since the picture was taken.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Bit of a rock day today

2008 Gibson Explorer 1976 reissue


2009 Dean Cadillac Select


2011 PRS SE Bernie Marsden


2014 Vintage V100 7 String (Prototype)


----------



## BMW-KTM

I played my Ric today for about a couple of hours or so.
I just wanted to refresh my mind on its tone and how it behaves because early next week it will get a major overhaul.
Swapping out the s/c toasters for a pair of buckers.


----------



## TVvoodoo

Spent the afternoon on the front porch with a strange one


----------



## Fullmoon1971

TVvoodoo said:


> Spent the afternoon on the front porch with a strange one


You've inspired me to have a oddball day, sp today it will be

Fullmoon Queensryche Guitar


Fullmoon Reverseocaster


Skylark Skelekon Nylon Deluxe


Traveler Guitar Pro Series Maple


----------



## StratCat

Fullmoon1971 said:


> You've inspired me to have a oddball day, sp today it will be
> 
> Fullmoon Queensryche Guitar


Whoa! Never seen this (or the others) before. I was a huge fan back in the 90’s when Empire came out. Saw them in Winnipeg (‘91) and again in Toronto (‘95). DeGarmo and Wilton where awesome and their collection of custom ESPs was very cool. Thanks for sharing! Will have to dig out my old VHS tapes and watch again...oh wait a minute, I no longer have a VHS player. Ah, Youtube!


----------



## zontar

Been more fretless bass these days than anything else


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Wifes ill in bed so softer acoustic day for me, I've got a college teaching gig tonight so it fits i quite well.

Clevan CD-50


G4M DN-400NT


Washburn WJ40S


then its between these two (the acoustics above are all going tonight - they show how different sized bodies sound) but one of the hybrid will going too.

Ibanez Montage 350MSC


Parkwood PW-H4


----------



## Fullmoon1971

I ended up taking the above 3 acoustics plus the Parkwood PW-H4 plu this little beauty.

James Nelligan EW-3000


beautiful sounding hollowed out spruce body that can go from "Ovation" style high end jangle through too Nylon classical depending on how you set the sliders


----------



## Fullmoon1971

StratCat said:


> Whoa! Never seen this (or the others) before. I was a huge fan back in the 90’s when Empire came out. Saw them in Winnipeg (‘91) and again in Toronto (‘95). DeGarmo and Wilton where awesome and their collection of custom ESPs was very cool. Thanks for sharing! Will have to dig out my old VHS tapes and watch again...oh wait a minute, I no longer have a VHS player. Ah, Youtube!


I built the empire guitar & the reversocaster myself along with this one

Fullmoon Randy Rhoads Polka Dot V


----------



## Merlin

Gotta bond with the Jag!


----------



## Adcandour

I was playing this guitar about 25 years ago. You really wanna ask me why I looked that way? The answer is going to be ' to get pussy', so don't do it.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/dGF3GNRVob6bzaLj7

Can someone tell me how it looks in google? IS the video alone on a page, central, with pics, etc?


----------



## cboutilier

adcandour said:


> I was playing this guitar about 25 years ago. You really wanna ask me why I looked that way? The answer is going to be ' to get pussy', so don't do it.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/dGF3GNRVob6bzaLj7
> 
> Can someone tell me how it looks in google? IS the video alone on a page, central, with pics, etc?


Did it work?

Video is alone, central, black background as viewed on my phone.


----------



## Adcandour

But you were able to watch it? @cboutilier


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> I was playing this guitar about 25 years ago. You really wanna ask me why I looked that way? The answer is going to be ' to get pussy', so don't do it.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/dGF3GNRVob6bzaLj7
> 
> Can someone tell me how it looks in google? IS the video alone on a page, central, with pics, etc?


I was able to listen to it but there's no sound . 

Look like this:


----------



## Adcandour

Ok, I give up on Google then.


----------



## davetcan

I got the audio to work by simply clicking on the video while it was playing. 

Kinda sorry i got it working


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> Ok, I give up on Google then.


Looks like this on my desktop:


----------



## Larry

2009 SG Standard


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Looks like this on my desktop:
> 
> View attachment 220324


So you should be able to hear it, correct?


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


> So you should be able to hear it, correct?


yes, I don't know why my cellphone didn't want me to hear @adcandour playing...


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> yes, I don't know why my cellphone didn't want me to hear @adcandour playing...


Is it a smart phone?


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


> Is it a smart phone?


Yes... it is...


----------



## zontar

My Mustang--because sometimes a short scale is so much fun to play.


----------



## King Loudness

Today I took my Danocaster Tele out to an outdoor gig. Probably close to 30 degrees by the time we hit the stage this afternoon. Not sure which guitar I'll be playing around the house tonight. Likely either my black Dano Strat, or my newly acquired '62 RI SG (thanks @stever67!)

W.


----------



## Guest

I'll be taking my recently acquired G&L Legacy to our gig tonight to give 'er a live spin.


----------



## High/Deaf

Practice last night ---- Gretsch G6120 into Mesa TA15 and widebody 112 cab. Love the tone from this setup. It is small, easy to move and sounds good at lower volumes and at gig levels. Controlled feedback and slightly over conversation levels, to boot.

Probably play the tele today - working on little things that came up in practice last night ("Oh, you want _me_ to play that part? OK! Doh!")


----------



## fogdart

My '58 Tele that I recently rescued from an eBay seller in the US that had all of the parts listed separately. Unfortunately the original pickups were gone, but everything else is there. The body came without any finish, and I just got it back yesterday from Alastair Miller who did a very nice body only refin. Some light aging to match the original hardware and neck (very clean).

A previous owner had already routed the neck position for a Strat pickup, so I thought it'd be a great candidate for a mini-hum. The bridge pickup is a Don Mare Super Sport. My favourite.


...oh and it weighs 6lbs 6oz


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Unleashing the rock machines today at rehearsal, got a rock festival @ the end the month.

Gibson Explorer 1976 Reissue


Gibson SG 50's Tribute 


Maverick JR-4 Jim Root Signature Model #54 & #56


Maverick SF-3


PRS SE Nick Catanese


----------



## Guest

Fullmoon1971 said:


> Maverick SF-3


Interesting controls. Ergonomics work well?


----------



## DrumBob

My new Hanson Chicagoan; black sparkle, stop tailpiece. A very well made, solid guitar. I'm in love with semi-hollows right now.


----------



## Vally

Having a go at a few of these


----------



## Fullmoon1971

laristotle said:


> Interesting controls. Ergonomics work well?


They are so easy to control, violin sweeps using little finger are second natural and I dont have to worry about hitting the pots when my playing get a little crazy.


----------



## Wardo

LPJ through a Pro Junior.

It cuts like nuthin else.


----------



## davetcan

This 'un.


----------



## fretboard

Just got some work done on this (St. Blues 61 South) - new nut, new tuners, old "blue" lace sensor in the bridge. Guitar hasn't been in the rotation for a couple years (used to be my 5-string Open G) but is much more usable with the lace sensor. Pictures always seem to wash away the grain on the swamp ash - but it pops nicely in person.


----------



## RBlakeney

Right now this.


----------



## Guest

Gave this a go today because I'm thinking of using it as trade bait.










All this time I thought it was a 2012.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Had a southern rock gig today (wedding party) so broke these babies out.

Farida FLP-26


Fender Vince Ray Voodoo


Ibanez JS-700 (Japanese Edition)


PRS SE Bernie Marsden


PRS SE Marty Friedman


----------



## BMW-KTM

It was time I put the Ric down and reacquainted myself with this wonderful Telecaster.
This one is likely the best Tele I've ever played, let alone owned.


----------



## vokey design

I have had some quality time with the first LP that feels good in my hands this weekend. Funny that the 3 Gibson’s I have owned didn’t make the cut and it was an Epi that found its way into the rack.


----------



## Robert1950

Been Playing the Epiphone Casino Coupe with Vineham rebuilt pickups. Had it set up with 11-50 all nickels. Playing a different type music than on my strat with 9-46s. Not as much bendy vibrato stuff, fortunately.


----------



## Rozz

Gibson Custom Shop LP.


----------



## High/Deaf

Last Saturday night. It's getting to be the same rig all the time - Gretsch 6120 into TA15. It's just so flexible and fun to play. And I'm old and boring (hey, we need a thread for that).


----------



## Percy

Lately i am muckin' about with my mid 1980's Kramer Ferrington


----------



## Morkolo

These 3 tonight through the DT50.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SaucyJack

Sweet. I had one just like back in the day. Nice guitars.




Percy said:


> Lately i am muckin' about with my mid 1980's Kramer Ferrington


----------



## SaucyJack

Sweet. I had one just like back in the day. Nice guitars.




Percy said:


> Lately i am muckin' about with my mid 1980's Kramer Ferrington


----------



## marcos

Rockin it up tonite so giving the Fiesta red Strat a rip


----------



## zontar

My fretless bass
Someone else's Malibu Mini (Small guitar tuned ADGCEA--or a 4th higher than standard tuning)
Someone else's Peavey T-60--hadn't seen one in years.


----------



## Chitmo

Old faithful, this fella has outlasted ever axe that has come into my house


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Classic stylings today today I think

Gibson Classic Custom


Gibson Spirit 1


Harley Benton / Fullmoon Esquire


Squier JV Series 62 Precision Bass (Made In Japan) 15-07-1983


Vintage Icon V6 MRBK


----------



## krall

An early 60's Gibson low end student model guitar..AKA Les Paul Jr:


----------



## RBlakeney




----------



## fretzel

wife is away. Rocked my MIM Nashville Tele.


----------



## JSX/6505




----------



## bzrkrage

Don’t know about you, how’s your afternoon looking?


----------



## Morkolo

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kerry Brown

Finally got the Les Paul out in public. I played three songs as a solo at a local outdoor open mic. It feels pretty naked up on a stage playing solo and singing with an electric guitar. You can hear all the mistakes way more than with an acoustic. After the open mic I played in a local bar jam for an hour. I was way more comfortable sitting back in the mix rather than playing solo. I really like the Les Paul with the Pro Junior. I find live I spend most of my time on the bridge pickup while practicing I’m on the neck or both.


----------



## marcos

Probably these two tonight. Classic country gig so need some Tele twang !!!!


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## JSX/6505




----------



## Merlin

This one!


----------



## greco

Merlin said:


> View attachment 222660
> 
> 
> This one!


That is just too much of a tease.
Any chance of a pic of the entire guitar?
What make and model?

Thanks.


----------



## Merlin

greco said:


> That is just too much of a tease.
> Any chance of a pic of the entire guitar?
> What make and model?
> 
> Thanks.


Ibanez Artcore AG75.


----------



## BSTheTech

Bought from BlueHugh2 last summer. Finally getting around to playing it (have a Strat I couldn’t put down). Was bottom heavy so added Schaller locking tuners to balance it out. I bought an adjustable tail piece for it but don’t think I need it. Intonates perfectly as is. Nice guitar. Stock pic. Look birds!


----------



## zontar

My fretless bass and my Iceman--which really needs a string change.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

PRS SE Chris Robertson


PRS SE Santana (Modified with Dragon II pickups & PRS 5way rotary switch)


Parker Fly P-36


----------



## Jimi D

Today is a Gretsch kind of day, and I pick the middle one:


----------



## High/Deaf

Last night was 'Gretsch day' for me, too. G6120 through my TA15 and a backline 212. Killer rig, very flexible. We played one set and opened with "Show me the way" and closed with "It's a long way to the top". It covered it all without a hitch. 

No pics because, well, it was a good party and I was having fun and forgot to take any. But there's something similar a couple pages back (112 instead of 212).


----------



## Rozz

Just bought this yesterday. These are actually really nice guitars, I had never heard of them. $1650.00 CAD. It was nearly new. I have probably put more time on it than the previous owner, The neck isn't even broken in.

She is an EBMM quilt-top Axis. These are smart phone pix and don't do this justice at all. Beyond that it is a dream to play and the neck pickup is awesome. Bridge pickup is kind of trebley and a clangy. But there is a sweet spot( between 9.7 and 9.8 lol) on the volume knob that makes it workable...for now.


----------



## Rozz

Today...at least to begin with, my Ibanez AH-10 I bought a couple of weeks ago. 

I love this/these guitars. Kinda ugly but great players. I never met an AH that didn't have great sound.


----------



## marcos

Gonna gig this one Friday night for sure


----------



## StratCat

I’ll 2nd Marcos’ Strat!


----------



## High/Deaf

My 'workstation' for this evening. 1977 LPC through my B board (Timmy, TS808, SuperComp, M9) and into my mod'd Mesa LSS. 

Gonna be a gas, gas, gas!


----------



## Johnny Spune

This ones been neglected-so been givin it some love lately.


----------



## StratCat

Today’s vibe brought to you by Gibson and Fender.


----------



## davetcan

Can't play much these days thanks to a shoulder/back injury but I'm fooling around a bit with this today.


----------



## marcos

davetcan said:


> Can't play much these days thanks to a shoulder/back injury but I'm fooling around a bit with this today.
> Hope that takes your mind off the injury for a few hours. Great looking LP.


----------



## Budda

Damn, @davetcan !

I used the AJC to film some short clips for the band instagram page today. @ sparrows613 if you want to see it!

I recently got it set up and it plays so well


----------



## Rozz

War-scarred veteran but an awesome guitar. Pickups on these guitars smoke. 1986 Ibanez AH-20.


----------



## davetcan

2014 Midtown Custom


----------



## VanillaTrice

Played a local small festival this afternoon with my Godin Stadium '59. I'm seriously considering selling my Tele after picking this thing up. Seems to make it rather redundant....


----------



## Prsman

my 09 gadow loaded with a killer set of Vinehams:


----------



## Johnny Spune

Rozz said:


> Just bought this yesterday. These are actually really nice guitars, I had never heard of them. $1650.00 CAD. It was nearly new. I have probably put more time on it than the previous owner, The neck isn't even broken in.
> 
> She is an EBMM quilt-top Axis. These are smart phone pix and don't do this justice at all. Beyond that it is a dream to play and the neck pickup is awesome. Bridge pickup is kind of trebley and a clangy. But there is a sweet spot( between 9.7 and 9.8 lol) on the volume knob that makes it workable...for now.
> 
> View attachment 223370
> View attachment 223372
> View attachment 223374





Rozz said:


> Just bought this yesterday. These are actually really nice guitars, I had never heard of them. $1650.00 CAD. It was nearly new. I have probably put more time on it than the previous owner, The neck isn't even broken in.
> 
> She is an EBMM quilt-top Axis. These are smart phone pix and don't do this justice at all. Beyond that it is a dream to play and the neck pickup is awesome. Bridge pickup is kind of trebley and a clangy. But there is a sweet spot( between 9.7 and 9.8 lol) on the volume knob that makes it workable...for now.
> 
> View attachment 223370
> View attachment 223372
> View attachment 223374


Used to own an Axis. They are quality built, great sounding guitars. I loved it but my fingers were too damned fat for the fretboard. But I kept if for five years anyway caused it sounded so good and played awesome. Super fast neck. I wished I could’ve put my hands in a dehydrater or something to shrink my fat fingers instead of having to sell. *#*(
Congrats on your purchase. It’s gorgous.


----------



## Rozz

Johnny Spune said:


> Used to own an Axis. They are quality built, great sounding guitars. I loved it but my fingers were too damned fat for the fretboard. But I kept if for five years anyway caused it sounded so good and played awesome.


Pretty well kept secret in my little world. I love it so far.



> Super fast neck. I wished I could’ve put my hands in a dehydrater or something to shrink my fat fingers instead of having to sell. *#*(


LOL. Yeah physical limitations suck. At least that is what my wife tells me. ;-)



> Congrats on your purchase. It’s gorgous.


Thanks Johnny.


----------



## StratCat

Tele time tonight


----------



## silvertonebetty

The harmony rocket
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozz

StratCat said:


> Tele time tonight


I love the artwork by the bridge.


----------



## StratCat

Rozz said:


> I love the artwork by the bridge.


It’s actually a sticker my wife bought in Vancouver for our son. He put it on the Tele.


----------



## Dorian2

JSX/6505 said:


>


I was having a 2nd and 3rd look at these the other day at L&M. Gonna have to check one out.


----------



## RBlakeney

Got this one today, so playing this one today.


----------



## JSX/6505

Dorian2 said:


> I was having a 2nd and 3rd look at these the other day at L&M. Gonna have to check one out.


I didn't know L&M carried Schecter?
It is a great guitar. I have another SoloII and I have two more on the way from LA Music. All different models.

Custom - passive
Blackjack - active
Platinum - active
Hellraiser - passive


----------



## JSX/6505

Now with new mint pickguard for extra ugliness and a new Air Zone for extra awesomeness.


----------



## Ti-Ron

JSX/6505 said:


> Now with new mint pickguard for extra ugliness and a new Air Zone for extra awesomeness.


Cool strat!
I have soft spot for hss strat!


----------



## butterknucket

JSX/6505 said:


> Now with new mint pickguard for extra ugliness and a new Air Zone for extra awesomeness.


Is that a real 70's Strat?


----------



## Dorian2

JSX/6505 said:


> I didn't know L&M carried Schecter?
> It is a great guitar. I have another SoloII and I have two more on the way from LA Music. All different models.
> 
> Custom - passive
> Blackjack - active
> Platinum - active
> Hellraiser - passive


Looks like they have a good part of the lineup. Single cut, neck through,and hard tail trumps most everything for me in body style and hardware, along with passive pups so this one seems to be a fit. Just not sure about the neck profile and fingerboard wood. I'm pretty sure there wa a black one hanging on the wall that looked like yours as well, although it doesn't appear to be listed.

Schecter - Solo II Custom Electric Guitar - Gloss Natural


----------



## JSX/6505

My Custom has the Transparent Black finish. The only other finish is that natural gloss.

The black one you saw was likely the black Platinum model.
I'm getting the satin silver Platinum model.
They all have ebony boards, except the Hellraiser which is rosewood. 
The Hellraiser is also 25.5" scale while the other three are 24.75".
I ordered the Hellraiser in Dragon Burst finish. Really excited about that one.


----------



## sulphur

RBlakeney said:


> Got this one today, so playing this one today.
> View attachment 224424


Reissue? Great burst on that one.


----------



## JSX/6505

butterknucket said:


> Is that a real 70's Strat?


No, it's a 04' HWY One.


----------



## butterknucket

JSX/6505 said:


> No, it's a 04' HWY One.


Those are nice guitars.


----------



## RBlakeney

sulphur said:


> Reissue? Great burst on that one.


Just a standard for now. Eventually a reissue will happen, but I can be happy with this one for a while.


----------



## Dorian2

Squier CVC Tele and Fender BJ connected to my Blackstar HTV212 with 2 x Celestion V30's. They're my fav speakers....but I haven't tried as many as others here have I'm sure.


----------



## vokey design

Here is a MIJ Epi frest from the bench over at @Ayr Guitars 
Great guitar to start but now it has definitely found a permanent home*. I had Andrew install a set of Gibson burstbuckers and a complete rewire.


----------



## davetcan

vokey design said:


> Here is a MIJ Epi frest from the bench over at @Ayr Guitars
> Great guitar to start but now it has definitely found a permanent home*. I had Andrew install a set of Gibson burstbuckers and a complete rewire.
> 
> View attachment 225278
> View attachment 225280


"permanent". LOL


----------



## vokey design

davetcan said:


> "permanent". LOL


At least I marked that ridiculous statement with an asterisk lol.


----------



## StratCat

I really didn’t think I was going to like the tort guard on my Sunburst ‘57 AVRI Hot Rod, but after reading the thread on “Favourite Strat Pickups”, I was dying to try the Lace Sensors from my Black Squier. And win, win, win!!!

I love the look and I love the Lace Sensors (they sound so good). It’s like new life has been given to my favourite guitar.

Sensors are Red, Gold, Blue if anyone is interested.


----------



## davetcan

You're welcome!



StratCat said:


> I really didn’t think I was going to like the tort guard on my Sunburst ‘57 AVRI Hot Rod, but after reading the thread on “Favourite Strat Pickups”, I was dying to try the Lace Sensors from my Black Squier. And win, win, win!!!
> 
> I love the look and I love the Lace Sensors (they sound so good). It’s like new life has been given to my favourite guitar.
> 
> Sensors are Red, Gold, Blue if anyone is interested.


----------



## High/Deaf

A very beat up mid 80s MIJ BC Rich Bich NJ Series. 

A buddy is trying to sell it. His parents bought it for him new way back then. I tried it for myself but it isn't really good enough to make it into regular rotation for me. But I set it up for him to help him sell it. 

The strings were wound backwards on the posts, the B and G strings were reversed (I guess someone cut the B too short?). And stickers all over the back. So some cleaning, new strings, action and intonation adjustments and it's not a bad player now. Just some horrible neck dive with the nylon strap he's got (basswood body way too light for the 24 fret neck, I guess).


----------



## Milkman

Lately I've been addicted to a tuning I learned from watching a Graham Nash interview.

The tuning is:

E,E,E,E,B,E

Yes, I know that looks nuts, but it's the tuning CSN & Y used for Suite Judy Blue Eyes and it's awesome, completely changes the way i approach the guitar. So, I'm playing this nice Epi Hummingbird Pro my lovely wife gave to me for my birthday a few years back. I've played it so much since this picture was taken I wore the humming bird off of the pick guard.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> The tuning is:
> 
> E,E,E,E,B,E


It'd be interesting to hear a clip using that wine glass slide. lol.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> It'd be interesting to hear a clip using that wine glass slide. lol.


Well, the Bordeaux in that glass certainly impacts the sound of the guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> Well, the Bordeaux in that glass certainly impacts the sound of the guitar.


I wonder if you'd get a more biting sound with a nice Chianti?


----------



## Milkman

And some Fava beans? Love Hannibal but white wines don't turn me on.

Must be red, must be French.


----------



## High/Deaf

I'm with you re: red v white

But it doesn't have to be French. I've found lots of nice reds, from Cali to Argentina to Australia to about 3 hours east of me. But I'm far from a hard core connoisseur. 

Drank a lot of nice French reds at the 24 Hours of LM about 15 years ago. Should have bought more 15 Euro wines, but the 5's and 10's were so damn good!


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> I'm with you re: red v white
> 
> But it doesn't have to be French. I've found lots of nice reds, from Cali to Argentina to Australia to about 3 hours east of me. But I'm far from a hard core connoisseur.
> 
> Drank a lot of nice French reds at the 24 Hours of LM about 15 years ago. Should have bought more 15 Euro wines, but the 5's and 10's were so damn good!


Oh no, it doesn't have to be French to be good. It has to be French for me to bother. That sounds heavier than it needs to. What I mean is that I drink so seldom that I don't feel the need to experiment. I know at least ten or twelve Bordeaux wines I can depend on. Yes, I'm in a rut, but it's a tasty rut.


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> Yes, I'm in a rut, but it's a tasty rut.


Same here. I'm trying to drink my way through southern Italy and I'm stuck in Puglia.


----------



## marcos

Nursing home gig at 2pm so the Fiesta red is coming with me.


----------



## High/Deaf

greco said:


> Same here. I'm trying to drink my way through southern Italy and I'm stuck in Puglia.


There's a bro country song in there somewhere........


----------



## Rozz

High/Deaf said:


> I'm with you re: red v white


Agreed. Cherry Jack over Apple Jack every time. Just kidding...these days. ;-)


----------



## Guest

Rozz said:


> Agreed. Cherry Jack over Apple Jack every time. Just kidding...these days. ;-)


with a taste of honey.


----------



## Ti-Ron

marcos said:


> Nursing home gig at 2pm so the Fiesta red is coming with me.
> View attachment 225518


Fiesta red is the best red ever!!!!


----------



## davetcan

messing around on this one right now.


----------



## apixamonkey

got a semi hollow lately


----------



## Dorian2

Got my LP back today with the 50's wiring and 2 push/pulls (Tone Pots) for the Duncans. I've just renamed her Growler, which should've been the name in the first place anyways.

**I ordered the parts and began the electronics redo myself....but I wimped out like a big P***y in the end. I'll do my own work on the other guitars that don't mean nearly as much to me as Growler does.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My tele seems to be the flavour of the week.until troy gets a hold of the mesa on friday. After making three attempts to meet him he's coming to my place to pick it up









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Todays lucky ladies are my latest 3 bargains

2000 epiphone Dot (I love how rounded the pickup covers are on this one)


2007 Epiphone Dot


2018 D'angelico (nut changed for bone, pio caps and Bakelite Art Deco Knobs)


The pickups on the D'angelico are ceramic and a little bright, might put a set of Gibson 57's in it once its settled in


----------



## zontar

12 string (I think that after years of no change in the crack in the top it may have shifted a bit--and it is kept humidified.)

Mustang (Loud & few several pedals--to make weird nosies & normal ones)

Iceman (Changed the strings (About time))


----------



## Chitmo

59Ri 330 tonight


----------



## Dorian2

Still playing the '79 LP (Growler). Probably going to stay as the only one for a bit. Have to switch the hot and ground for the Tele (CVC) because after I wired it (Duncan lil 59 tele bridge and stock neck), turns out that Fender likes to do things backwards from the Duncan perspective. Middle position is out of phase. And not in a good way. I might be replacing the neck PUP anyways so I'm gonna hold off on the wiring switcharoo for a bit.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played this one for an hour and a half at last night's open bar jam. I've never had so many people compliment me and say how good the guitar sounded. One song in particular was my favourite. We were just setting up and I was strumming some blues for a sound check. One of the house players asked me to switch to G and added a couple of chords to the turnaround. He was playing slide on a strat tuned to open G. The Godin A12 has such a full sound with open chords. I was playing some simple partial chords and arpeggios to his slide. Later we played a couple of Tom Petty songs. The 12 string strumming in the background really added something. On Copperhead Road I was playing up at the 12th fret. It sounded like a mandolin which really suited the song. Never had a twelve string that I could play way up the neck. It is great when the magic happens.


----------



## Asifur

Epiphone Slash Rosso Corsa. Mainly for the pickups, thinking of adding a frx since I play a lot of Van Halen


----------



## vokey design

It’s a strat day today 
2004 Deluxe with SD custom shop dippers, this thing is just spectacular IMHO.


----------



## High/Deaf

Friday night band practice.


----------



## Chitmo

The fella is here on Loan from a buddy for a few days. Benchmark R0


----------



## Lagocaster

2015 Fender American Standard Stratocaster SSS in Sunburst with Rosewood. Didn’t play with a amp today tho lol


----------



## Larry

Gibson 2015 Non Reverse Firebird "sunburst"

01


----------



## Gavz

*Godin LG P90*. I almost punted this guitar since I am currently drumming up funding for another. I have been playing my Fender Strat almost exclusively for a few months now and having much fun working that tremolo. I cleaned the Godin and started playing it, remembering how beefy that neck is compared to the Strat. Gotta say, it has a sound of it's own that may stay in my good books for a while.


----------



## DrumBob

My white Guild S-200 and my Shell Pink Strat partscaster. I had the day off from work for Columbus Day.


----------



## apixamonkey

apixamonkey said:


> got a semi hollow lately


Hello All GuitarCanada Folks

Here is my update of the eastman upgrade with the fishman fluence devin townsend sets and black out everything in hardware...

apixamonkey weekly fishman devin townsend eastman 60secsguitar Instagram





Cheers 
Apixamonkey


----------



## Tone Chaser

Found this while running the racks at the local L&M.
It is a 1989 Strat Plus, original, three gold lace, TBX, Schaller locking tuners, likely an updated LSR nut, frets and neck are well worn.

Bought it on the credit card for a 30 day or less spin, to see if does anything special, that my others do not.

I have been setting it up to my liking, and I am sure that in a few days it will go back in better playing condition than it was in.


----------



## Mooh

Gavz said:


> *Godin LG P90*. I almost punted this guitar since I am currently drumming up funding for another. I have been playing my Fender Strat almost exclusively for a few months now and having much fun working that tremolo. I cleaned the Godin and started playing it, remembering how beefy that neck is compared to the Strat. Gotta say, it has a sound of it's own that may stay in my good books for a while.


It's my favourite (and now only) P-90 guitar. Mahogany from stem to stern, great Seymour Duncan pickups, good balance on the lap or strap, controls that have effect. The neck shape isn't a huge consideration for me but it is comfy. The frets are kind of high and eventually I'll have them dressed down a bit, but they're really bend happy in the meantime. I have the matching model with humbuckers.


----------



## Larry




----------



## Larry

*


----------



## Larry

2017 Fender George Harrison tele


----------



## Merlin

Going to a jazz jam with my AG75 tonight.

View attachment 227470


----------



## Gavz

Mooh said:


> It's my favourite (and now only) P-90 guitar. Mahogany from stem to stern, great Seymour Duncan pickups, good balance on the lap or strap, controls that have effect. The neck shape isn't a huge consideration for me but it is comfy. The frets are kind of high and eventually I'll have them dressed down a bit, but they're really bend happy in the meantime. I have the matching model with humbuckers.


I agree the playability is great. Haven't come across a dual humbucker model yet. Still lacking an HH in my collection.


----------



## keefsdad

My Monoprice Indio Tele. $220 shipped to my door, but it's a great guitar at any price. I put a tusq nut on it, because the spacing was a bit off, and that is the only mod necessary. It's already paid for itself twice with the gigs I've done with it.


----------



## zontar

Mostly been a fretless bass weekend


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Mostly been a fretless bass weekend


It's great to be able to play some bass without any worries. Cheers!!


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> It's great to be able to play some bass without any worries. Cheers!!


Yes--it was the bass that wasn't worried


----------



## 5732

Been swapping between my Godins...mostly the black Icon since it is still in honeymoon phase.


----------



## vadsy

I got a text yesterday to get down to the shop and check out a new arrival. This was a one owner, all original 1957 Strat. Beautiful condition and it played incredibly well, great V neck. Very balanced pickups and a three way switch that you could find position 2 and 4 if you tried. The case, candy and a few other items including old string sets came with it. Pretty cool piece of history that I was happy to try out and took a few pictures of a buddy playing it. I believe they were listing it for 35K


----------



## Rozz

This is my least expensive guitar, but it is a fave. It is a 2008 Gibson SG Classic, modded by Tone Quest Report. It has a Faber Bridge/Tailpiece and Wolftone P-90 Mean (neck) and Meaner (bridge). Awesome high-gain sound, and delivers the Live at Leeds tone.

Since it is legal weed day, I broke out my ancient weed pipe and went to the local legal weed dealer and bought two grams of Speed Monkey and picked up a mini-Bic lighter. Never heard of Speed Monkey, but I liked the name lol. Sadly it seems I am a major lightweight when it comes to smoking dope these days. lol Not really in any state to play guitar quite yet and I am still coughing. This isn't your parent's weed. ;-)








yet


----------



## mechanic

I'm plucking away on this.
My Anthony Hermosa AH-12









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

I think I'll restring this one and play it over the weekend.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Milkman said:


> View attachment 228284
> View attachment 228282
> View attachment 228280
> View attachment 228278
> I think I'll restring this one and play it over the weekend.


This Zemaitis is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Dorian2

That's a cool guitar @Milkman .

I don't have a picture yet, but I finally decided to do something with my '79 LP Deluxe that I've been humming and hawing about for some time now . So after picking it up later today, there'll be a thread on it. I'll be playing that one for the foreseeable future. I'm both nervous and excited at the same time. It's going to be awesome though.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Finally got the Dot out to the local bar jam. I've been playing the Godin A12 almost exclusively lately. Last night I decided I needed to play some electric so I took the Dot with the Fender Pro Junior. The Dot has some Sigil Lips Kudlow pickups with upgraded CTS pots and 50's style wiring. I think this one will be getting more playing time. It is sweet to play and sounds even sweeter.


----------



## MarkusV

Milkman said:


> View attachment 228284
> View attachment 228282
> View attachment 228280
> View attachment 228278
> I think I'll restring this one and play it over the weekend.


I want that Zemaitis


----------



## Milkman

MarkusV said:


> I want that Zemaitis


Well then, you had better not play it.

The neck and fret work on this guitar are better than any other guitar I own.

It's a smooth playing instrument.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Dorian2

Just got my LP back from a route/PUP change. Duncan 59 (SH-1N) Neck to go along better with my Duncan Custom (DCJ). Going to take a bit to get used to the nuances. Sound fantastic and totally different than what I'm used to with the Mini in this guitar. 

Thanks to Doc at Stang's for doing a fine job of it. So far it sounds fantastic.












Before with Duncan Mini (Firebird model) This PUP is going into the CVC Tele!


----------



## guitjopicka

Just got this Sherwood Green ‘62 Hot Rod Stratocaster. So that’s what I was playing today. Awesome. Wish it were at the jam space, with the full rig an full band!


----------



## vokey design

It’s an A - B - C test night tonight.


----------



## Lagocaster

Playing my Ibanez Rg520... feeling it might be time to bust the Eric Clapton strat back out tho!


----------



## davetcan

This one the past couple of days.


----------



## Dorian2

Geez. Noone playing this week? This is purely for posterity. Playing\played em all tonight and just getting started. My entire basement is my man cave so it's awesome. Getting some wicked tones out of the PUP configuration (Duncan DCJ and '59). Middle switch is crazy good for Blues when the DCJ is in single coil from the Push/Pull Tone. I pretty much have all the sound I want and need right here. S6 and A&L CW for a change once in a while. Wifes already asleep so ..... YAY!!

Guitars and amp here with the Tube on the left out of sight.












Fender BJ running to the Blackstar 212 upgraded with V30's. I just changed the 12AX7 to an EH12AY7 . Great increase in headroom and in the end Tone for the cleans and VS\XO.


----------



## Spellcaster

Most often, I'm a Strat guy, but right now I'm test-driving the rebuild of one of my partscaster Tele's. Just changed the pickups from Rickenbacker Toasters to Proline P90's, replaced the pickguard and upgraded the standard tone control to a Bill Lawrence Q-Filter.


----------



## Rickenbacker198

It take a long time for guitars to grow on me , before they become what I immediately reach for.
Over the last few months this 94 McCarty has become my favourite- it’s such a joy to play.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## mechanic

My Dillion SG clone









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Tried a Samick Mini Malibu--(Half scale)
I took a spill and landed on my right shoulder--so I am a little tender-I can play a bit, and can move my hand properly--but it does take a toll if I play for very long--seems to be getting better.
(And this post took almost twice as long to type as it normally would)


----------



## Dorian2

After a couple of weeks with Growler, I'm playing the CVC tonight.


----------



## DrumBob

Tonight, it was my Tokai SG Standard and the Hanson Chicagoan.


----------



## Larry

My $80.used Squier Affinity "BOB DYLAN" Strat, .... blues driver & a little reverb.


----------



## Merlin

Godin Session today. Used it on the recording experiment I did with my Boss GT-1.


----------



## Lagocaster

Switched up Strats today and am playing my 2011 Fender Strat American Standard with maple fingerboard in all black with black pups and pickguard with the Seymour Duncan hot Rodded humbucker set in it! This baby sounds great!


----------



## StratCat

This one










Through both of these in stereo


----------



## Dorian2

Sweet setup man!


----------



## corailz

I am playing a couple today!


----------



## MS41R8

‘57 Custom Shop Jr.


----------



## Pjfan12

My brand new.... drum roll please... Jackson Purple Pavo minion !


----------



## greco

Pjfan12 said:


> My brand new.... drum roll please... Jackson Purple Pavo minion !


Congrats on the new guitar!! ENJOY!
Your pic is not showing...


----------



## davetcan

Is that my old Tokai?



corailz said:


> I am playing a couple today!


----------



## vokey design

My new MIJ tele from the 90’s.


----------



## corailz

davetcan said:


> Is that my old Tokai?


Oh yeah! It was yours and Brent’s before being mine. I’ve sold it to a friend a couple years ago and bought it back a year later!


----------



## davetcan

I bought it new many years ago  Sold it to Brent and can't remember if I bought it back from him before selling it to you or if he sold it to you. This old age thing is a bitch. Let me know if you ever feel like trading it.


----------



## Budda

Played my Fender 2018 player series HSS strat, fresh back from getting it's JB treatment.

I had asked for it to be 1 vol 1 tone, but alas the knobs weren't bumped down like I had asked. I'll be bringing it back and hopefully it's a quick fix! It plays and sounds fantastic though. I just don't want to be hitting volume knobs, it's not a good time.


----------



## corailz

davetcan said:


> I bought it new many years ago  Sold it to Brent and can't remember if I bought it back from him before selling it to you or if he sold it to you. This old age thing is a bitch. Let me know if you ever feel like trading it.


I’ve already got my lesson, this one’s a keeper, but be sure that if ever i lost my mind, i’ll let you know first!!!
Just for your eyes, this combo guitar/amp is the perfection!


----------



## Dorian2

The Tale of the Tele that no one wants to let go for too long! Great guitar story.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The telecaster bug bit again.
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog

The local store got bought by Long and McQuade.

And started to carry higher ticket Gibson as regular stock instead of orders only.

Do I tried playing a few of those.


----------



## krall

2010 Gibson SG Classic...With a little secret...It's loaded with a pair of P90's pulled from a '53 Goldtop! Man oh man, does this guitar now sound phenomenal!



Here they are before being put into their new home:


----------



## MS41R8

All of them ! I’m moving tomorrow so took every one of my guitars for a spin before I put them in their respective cases.


----------



## StratCat

MS41R8 said:


> All of them ! I’m moving tomorrow so took every one of my guitars for a spin before I put them in their respective cases.
> 
> View attachment 233292
> View attachment 233290


Oh my...


----------



## Rozz

krall said:


> 2010 Gibson SG Classic...With a little secret...It's loaded with a pair of P90's pulled from a '53 Goldtop! Man oh man, does this guitar now sound phenomenal!
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are before being put into their new home:


I love those guitars. I have one with a Wolftone P-90 'Meaner' in the bridge position and P-90 'Mean' in the neck position. Might not compare favourably to the vintage P-90s, but with the Wolftones in it that guitar howls

PS It was also modded with a Faber bridge and tailpiece.


----------



## Rozz

I have never posted this one before, but I play it every day. When I got this guitar she was a closet queen, owned by several but not played much. Four years later most of the frets are flat.

A lot of people in this thread aren't big Les Paul fans. I understand that. I didn't really like them until I played an R-7 my brother owns. Once I played a great Les Paul I absolutely had to find one for myself. I found this one first. Just a 2005 LP Standard in Honeyburst no one bonded with...except me.


----------



## Roryfan

Rozz said:


> I have never posted this one before, but I play it every day. When I got this guitar she was a closet queen, owned by several but not played much. Four years later most of the frets are flat.
> 
> A lot of people in this thread aren't big Les Paul fans. I understand that. I didn't really like them until I played an R-7 my brother owns. Once I played a great Les Paul I absolutely had to find one for myself. I found this one first. Just a 2005 LP Standard in Honeyburst no one boned with...except me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234200


Les Pauls are like scotch. I didn’t like scotch until I tasted Oban & MacAllan.

P.S. That comment was about finding a good one, which is not always the same as buying an expensive one: I can’t stand Laphroaig & Lagavullin.


----------



## Roryfan

Rozz said:


> I love those guitars. I have one with a Wolftone P-90 'Meaner' in the bridge position and P-90 'Mean' in the neck position. Might not compare favourably to the vintage P-90s, but with the Wolftones in it that guitar howls
> 
> PS It was also modded with a Faber bridge and tailpiece.


Good to hear. I have a pair of those same Wolfetones en route to upgrade an all mahogany PRS SE Soapbar.


----------



## Rozz

Roryfan said:


> Les Pauls are like scotch. I didn’t like scotch until I tasted Oban & MacAllan.
> 
> P.S. That comment was about finding a good one, which is not always the same as buying an expensive one: I can’t stand Laphroaig & Lagavullin.


Good analogy. They were an acquired taste for me. My brother had a '74 Custom Black Beauty, and it was jink. I bought a Studio in '84 I think, brand new and it was the same price as a Standard. It wasn't a bad guitar but I couldn't see what all the fuss was.



Roryfan said:


> Good to hear. I have a pair of those same Wolfetones en route to upgrade an all mahogany PRS SE Soapbar.


I predict you will love them. Please let me know. ;-)


----------



## TA462

I've been playing this one for the last week or so. It's a Faded Honeyburst Les Paul Traditional. Not many were made supposedly, L&M had them done for their Gibson month sale back in 2012.


----------



## Lagocaster

Playing my all black American Standard Fender Strat HH with Seymour Duncan hot Rodded humbuckers set. Also playing with my Blueburst USA G&L Legacy SSS. I haven’t played it in a few so I’m going to give it a good playing today and then a cleaning!


----------



## zontar

Well it was actually yesterday--but played a 1955 Gibson ES225 T

Not mine--but if I had the extra cash--it would be.

Nice guitar.


----------



## Tone Chaser

I finally had sufficient time to do so setup, resolve issues, restring, then reassess the setups on the new acquisitions. The Beck and the Clapton are a lot of fun, and easy to coax into recognizable sounds. So far I have a greater appreciation for the new tonal toys on the Clapton. The Beck is no slouch. Both have noiseless pickups and do a pretty good vintage to pushed tone, but in different ways by design.









I also compared them to the HSS American Deluxe and my low dollar, modded American Brownie.

It is quite interesting to see and hear the similarities and the differences.

I believe they all can be coaxed into doing pretty much the same things, how picky do you want to be?

















These are the amps and pedal I used today. Next picture.


----------



## Tone Chaser




----------



## Ti-Ron

Tone Chaser said:


> View attachment 234420


Great little collection you have there! 
What are those amp stands?


----------



## Robert1950

Given that I am down to 2 electrics it will either be the Casino Coupe with Vineham rebuilds or the Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster with Fender Hot Noiseless. For me the title of thread should really be ,... _What Guitar Are You Noodling On Today?_


----------



## Tone Chaser

@Ti-Ron, the “stands” are interconnecting moving dollies that are unique. They were also kind of pricey for a one time only Princess Auto special. I only bought two at the time for a specific moving project, then got repurposed. Hindsight, four would have been a nicer number. I went back a week later to buy another pair and there were none to be found.


----------



## ronmac

Had this one out last night, tuned to DADGAD, an OM Thomsley I was lucky enough to find a dozen years ago.


----------



## Vally

Still jamming on this. I think my other guitars are getting jealous


----------



## Guest

Vally said:


> Still jamming on this.


I'm a sucker for DC's. I like!
I don't recognize the headstock logo. What is it?


----------



## Vally

This is a precision guitar kit I did. The logo I did myself, V.


laristotle said:


> I'm a sucker for DC's. I like!
> I don't recognize the headstock logo. What is it?


----------



## Mooh

Tele Thinline (MIM), House acoustic, home made bass, Kala ukulele.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Pre-emptive posting. I will be gigging my Equator Standard Koa Hollowbody tonight.

Its my #1. I have several others I plan to use for other projects later in life. lol.

C


----------



## LIX

1997 gibson R0 through 1990 Victoria Bassman and 1995 Victoria Double deluxe


----------



## jdto

I just snagged this AO 50s Tele and it’s outstanding. The little Champ is also new and it’s a sweet companion to the Tele. I have an AO 50s Strat, too, but it’s out getting a setup as the nut was cut a touch high for my liking. Once I’ve had some time with the three new additions, I’ll have to do a NGD thread with my first impressions.


----------



## Larry

Tone Chaser said:


> I finally had sufficient time to do so setup, resolve issues, restring, then reassess the setups on the new acquisitions. The Beck and the Clapton are a lot of fun, and easy to coax into recognizable sounds. So far I have a greater appreciation for the new tonal toys on the Clapton. The Beck is no slouch. Both have noiseless pickups and do a pretty good vintage to pushed tone, but in different ways by design.
> View attachment 234414
> 
> 
> I also compared them to the HSS American Deluxe and my low dollar, modded American Brownie.
> 
> It is quite interesting to see and hear the similarities and the differences.
> 
> I believe they all can be coaxed into doing pretty much the same things, how picky do you want to be?
> View attachment 234416
> 
> View attachment 234418
> 
> 
> These are the amps and pedal I used today. Next picture.


Nice original Spike Bell Beatles posters, i have a couple myself, that Spike signed @ Art on the River, in A'BURG.


----------



## zontar

My Ibanez AF95--I've posted pictures of it before.
So here's a video of someone (Who is not me)-playing an Ibanez AF95 (not mine)
But the guitar looks very similar to mine.
The player, not so much...


----------



## zontar

Oh, I forgot to post it, but a couple of weeks ago I played a Rickenbacker 4003 bass-nice.
Too bad it wasn't mine.


----------



## Petriw

80 Gibson Custom Deluxe owned since new
2010 American Standard Strat since new Rosewood 
2011 Warmoth telecaster built by moi, my adult - kids, both boys play, they really like it and they keep kidnapping it!
2014 Mexican Strat "Tuxedo" bought in pieces and assembled has Lace Hot gold pickups and sounds incredible. 
Martin D-15m

Currently building: Carved top Tele. Mahogany body, mahogany neck 3 X 3 with 59 humbuckers, LP controls, Gibson briodge


----------



## allthumbs56

Had the opportunity to try out my friend's new Gretsch Broadkastor Saturday night. A very sweet axe


----------



## vadsy

technically this was yesterday,. got out to try some new stuff


----------



## Robert1950

Your budget version of a Gibson ES390 with P90s. (Epiphone Casino Coupe with Vineham Bluesdog rebuilt P90s). Mostly with my fingers over the last week. To rate my finger playing ability - just entering grade 2 (barely) using the school analogy


----------



## Kerry Brown

The thread about what name is on the headstock got me thinking. I have an an Epiphone Les Paul Jr P90 I bought a few years ago, used for $100. I haven’t played it in quite a while. I had it tuned to open A trying some Lightning Hopkins. I tuned to E standard and started playing. Two hours later I put it down. Most wouldn’t look twice at this guitar. It’s an old beat up bolt neck Epiphone. It is also a tone machine with a very comfortable neck. I think I’ll give it a go at the Thursday night jam.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Agile 2500/Duncan 59 pick ups.


----------



## zontar

I changed strings on my Mustang & Les Paul today--they were both well overdue--so of course I had to play them....
trying Dunlop strings on the LP


----------



## Private Hudson

Setting up for a friend. A 1974 gibson custom black beauty that looks like it has been beaten up every day of its life. But what a neck !





  








Looks prestine from here ;)




__
Private Hudson


__
Feb 13, 2019












  








I used to be a left hander ...




__
Private Hudson


__
Feb 13, 2019


----------



## High/Deaf

Private Hudson said:


> Setting up for a friend. A 1974 gibson custom black beauty that looks like it has been beaten up every day of its life. But what a neck !


----------



## Private Hudson

High/Deaf said:


>


Pictures aren't doing it justice ... black. As you can see, it used to be a lefty. Chipped inlay, scratches, dings, yellowing, and what warrior would not be complete without (what i think are) cigarette burns at the nut. I am liking this whole vibe ... although I think this guitar is judging me


----------



## davetcan

That's quite cool!

For those who can't see the images right click on the








and open in new tab.


----------



## Private Hudson

davetcan said:


> That's quite cool!
> 
> For those who can't see the images right click on the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and open in new tab.


How do you get them to just appear ?


----------



## davetcan

I host them on Imgur and then copy and paste. If you're a paid up member here you can also upload images directly using the "upload a file" button at the bottom of the text box.


----------



## davetcan

I downloaded this one to my desk top and then uploaded it to this site.


----------



## Private Hudson

Thanks Dave. I'm going to get a membership. I spend enough time on here ...


----------



## davetcan

Private Hudson said:


> Thanks Dave. I'm going to get a membership. I spend enough time on here ...


Tell me about it


----------



## Robert1950

I now upload picture directly from my computer. I no longer pictures from a host site unless the site can't do direct from computer. I always use full image, rather than thumbnails


----------



## zontar

Looks different than mine--which is probably a 73--and was modded before I bought it and modded it myself.


----------



## Private Hudson

Isn't that cool. Looks in great shape ! I have yet to pop the pickups yet. Bridge is a Dimarzio high output for sure but the neck I am dreaming will be something original and rare. What's that tailpiece you have there ?


----------



## zontar

Private Hudson said:


> Isn't that cool. Looks in great shape ! I have yet to pop the pickups yet. Bridge is a Dimarzio high output for sure but the neck I am dreaming will be something original and rare. What's that tailpiece you have there ?


It has its share of dings in it.
The tailpiece is a TP-6 a fine tuning tailpiece Gibson makes & uses on some guitars.
So you can fine tune from the bridge.
The idea was borrowed from violins and has also been used on guitars where the strings are clamped down--like on a Floyd Rose equipped guitar.
They make string changes a bit faster & quicker fine tuning adjustments as well.
I already had it and the tailpiece that came with the guitar was corroded and I decided to swap them out.

I have Duncan Distortion pickups in it--wired for series/parallel


----------



## Robert1950

Uploaded directly from my computer. I click on upload a file, select the picture, upload it and select full image


----------



## High/Deaf

And then there were three .......... here's my '77, that I've had oot and aboot lately. 100% original, right down to the T-tops and frets.


----------



## Roryfan

May as well get in on the Norlin Custom love. Here’s the ‘74 I got from @Sweeney7 that is original other than the bridge & maybe pots.


----------



## knight_yyz

Haven't put this down since I got it the other day. 81 Greco Se380 Super Power. Not sure why I didn't take a picture of the whole thing after cleaning and restringing.


----------



## High/Deaf

Love that name.


----------



## knight_yyz

Brazen picking professional. Lmao. I love what they put on the headstocks


----------



## davetcan




----------



## StratCat

davetcan said:


>


Hey, what’s that??? Did I miss an NGD?


----------



## davetcan

StratCat said:


> Hey, what’s that??? Did I miss an NGD?


I may have forgotten to post a few  It's an Epi Supernova.


----------



## timtheshredder

Playing my LP Boneyard today.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> And then there were three .......... here's my '77, that I've had oot and aboot lately. 100% original, right down to the T-tops and frets.
> 
> View attachment 242352


Nice--I've played ones that are original or close--and they are nice.


----------



## zontar

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 242356
> 
> May as well get in on the Norlin Custom love. Here’s the ‘74 I got from @Sweeney7 that is original other than the bridge & maybe pots.


If it's not black then a Custom should be white


----------



## allthumbs56

zontar said:


> If it's not black then a Custom should be white


I came to that conclusion the first time I saw Brian Pilling of Fludd playing a white Custom - it was the perfect picture that I can still see if I close my eyes.............................. and I've got on plaid flares and platform shoes too!


----------



## zontar

allthumbs56 said:


> I came to that conclusion the first time I saw Brian Pilling of Fludd playing a white Custom - it was the perfect picture that I can still see if I close my eyes.............................. and I've got on plaid flares and platform shoes too!


One of my dream guitars had long been a black Les Paul Custom, but there is something about a white one as well.
Sometimes I think I'd like a white one to contrast with the black one.
I do have a natural LP copy though that sort of does that visually.

Of course more important is how it sounds & plays, but we can still be attracted to the appearance of a guitar.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Wardo

Telecaster, Firebird V, Les Paul Jr. and HD28V.


----------



## Wardo

allthumbs56 said:


> I came to that conclusion the first time I saw Brian Pilling of Fludd playing a white Custom - it was the perfect picture that I can still see if I close my eyes.............................. and I've got on plaid flares and platform shoes too!


Fludd; saw them a few times. 

No plaid or platforms though just the standard issue long haired ******* jeans and boots ... lol


----------



## Rozz

Dorian2 said:


>


Great man cave. I take it you are playing over a YT jam track?


----------



## jdto

View attachment 241790

I played these two again today for a bit. After being away for 9 days, it was nice to get back to my guitars this week.


----------



## Budda

spent some time with the ayr tele last night and big blue today. Once I get my board plugged in I may grab the strat or the S2.


----------



## RickKotzen

Charvel San Dimas!


----------



## MS41R8

Starting lineup for my gig later tonight...1..2 punch !


----------



## silvertonebetty

The seagull tonight























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 242356
> 
> May as well get in on the Norlin Custom love. Here’s the ‘74 I got from @Sweeney7 that is original other than the bridge & maybe pots.


This is all original too









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

Rozz said:


> Great man cave. I take it you are playing over a YT jam track?


Yeah. Was working on my Major/Minor routine a bit.


----------



## BEACHBUM




----------



## Dorian2

I'm going to apply my skills to my less expensive Squier tonight.


----------



## StratCat

Dorian2 said:


> I'm going to apply my skills to my less expensive Squier tonight.


Me too, although i’ve hacked and wacked almost every part to the point that only the body remains. Ironically, I seem to play this more than my MIA ‘57 RI Hot Rod 2SB Strat.










Edit: i wonder if I degraded the value by putting the sticker on it.


----------



## mechanic

My old Crafter " tele" clone.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Was at jam on the weekend & more guitar players showed up than expected-thought I might be playing mostly bass, but one guy was new at bass & wanted to practice that.
So we between the guitars & basses we had six Fenders & Squiers and one not.
I was playing my Mustang,
And for a few songs I played my Mandobird (Which shrunk the Fender population as it's an Epiphone)
So had a lot of fun playing the Mustang & Mandobird.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Steckel. Has Duncan’s Saturday Night Specials - they have great clarity - the guitar sounds awesome.


----------



## Roryfan

Alex said:


> Knaggs Steckel. Has Duncan’s Saturday Night Specials - they have great clarity - the guitar sounds awesome.
> 
> View attachment 244768
> View attachment 244770


Love that finish, Alex! CAR FTW


----------



## Rozz

Alex said:


> Knaggs Steckel. Has Duncan’s Saturday Night Specials - they have great clarity - the guitar sounds awesome.
> 
> View attachment 244768
> View attachment 244770


Green with envy. ;-)


----------



## Roryfan

Here’s a great demo of the SNS pups.


----------



## Chitmo

1989 (Pre-historic) 62RI SG through a 66 Deluxe


----------



## Roryfan

Had the chance to A/B some new to me MIAB pedals with my #1 (Bloomfield R9). Wasn’t crazy about the top when I bought it, but the uniqueness of the chevrons has grown on me. 

Amps are a ‘62 6G2 Princeton loaded with a Celestion AlNiCo Gold & ‘59 5G9 Tremolux that still bears the original Jensen.


----------



## RustyCanuck

I'm a low budget guy, here's my around the house setup. Squier '51 with Blackstar Fly 3. I have the stereo Pak but just use the "head" for around the house.Eddie the cat is there for moral support!


----------



## Rozz

RustyCanuck said:


> I'm a low budget guy, here's my around the house setup. Squier '51 with Blackstar Fly 3. I have the stereo Pak but just use the "head" for around the house.Eddie the cat is there for moral support!
> View attachment 244980


Eddie looks like he could be a good listener with those ears. ;-) I love all animals, but cats are my favourites.


----------



## RustyCanuck

He's a Devon Rex, they all have largish ears! We have 2 of them, great pets.


----------



## davetcan

Just having fun fine tuning the set up on this today. I like it a lot.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> Just having fun fine tuning the set up on this today. I like it a lot.


Did you build that Tele? Looks very nice!
Does it have an SD Phat Cat in the neck?


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> Did you build that Tele? Looks very nice!
> Does it have an SD Phat Cat in the neck?


Got the loaded body from @StevieMac and the neck is the Tonebomb neck I had built last year. Phat Cat in the neck, Area T bridge, contoured body with a relic paint job. Body is supposed to be USACG and paint is of unknown origin


----------



## vadsy

posting more for the pedal I had dropped off today,. usually hate chorus but this thing makes me pretty gay and it isn't as terrible as the CE2 made me feel


----------



## torndownunit

I got this off @bluehugh2 recently and it's all I've been playing since. I love it.


----------



## davetcan

torndownunit said:


> View attachment 245090
> I got this off @bluehugh2 recently and it's all I've been playing since. I love it.


That is a beauty!


----------



## Budda

Played the backup strat and tele tonight.

I play the tele unplugged a lot, which makes no sense to me.


----------



## MS41R8

1959 Gretsch Duo Jet all day long. I just got it Sunday and am absolutely loving it !


----------



## torndownunit

davetcan said:


> That is a beauty!


Thanks, I love it. I had been sg shopping forever with the intention of getting a standard. But I loved the look of this when I saw it. It sounds great and is feather light.


----------



## Rozz

torndownunit said:


> View attachment 245090
> I got this off @bluehugh2 recently and it's all I've been playing since. I love it.


I have one I absolutely love as well. I have already posted it to this thread so I won't bore people. Looks exactly like yours but modded bridge and pickups. Great guitars, especially for the money imo.


----------



## Rozz

> ="I play the tele unplugged a lot, which makes no sense to me.


Obviously a superior couch guitar. ;-)


----------



## torndownunit

Rozz said:


> I have one I absolutely love as well. I have already posted it to this thread so I won't bore people. Looks exactly like yours but modded bridge and pickups. Great guitars, especially for the money imo.


Asking as a first time SG owner, what was the bridge mod you did?


----------



## Rozz

torndownunit said:


> Asking as a first time SG owner, what was the bridge mod you did?


Actually I didn't mod it myself(hope to be able to some day), it was modded by Tone Quest Report:

The ToneQuest Report |

They put in a Faber replacement bridge and Wolftone P-90s. A Wolftone 'Mean' in the neck, and a Wolftone 'Meaner' in the bridge.

I actually just gave the Gibson original parts to @tomee2 for his Studio project.


----------



## torndownunit

Rozz said:


> Actually I didn't mod it myself(hope to be able to some day), it was modded by Tone Quest Report:
> 
> The ToneQuest Report |
> 
> They put in a Faber replacement bridge and Wolftone P-90s. A Wolftone 'Mean' in the neck, and a Wolftone 'Meaner' in the bridge.
> 
> I actually just gave the Gibson original parts to @tomee2 for his Studio project.


I a huge fan of Gibson P90's, I am always surprised people swap them so quick. I'm thinking of trying some locking tuners out.


----------



## Rozz

torndownunit said:


> I a huge fan of Gibson P90's, I am always surprised people swap them so quick. I'm thinking of trying some locking tuners out.


I don't know enough about the difference to offer up an informed opinion, but the guys at Tonequest are self-admitted tone snobs. So there is that. I still have the write-up somewhere. I will try to find it and post it in case you are interested.

PS The reason I bought it was for 'Live at Leeds' tone. It delivers that for sure.


----------



## Rozz

torndownunit said:


> I a huge fan of Gibson P90's, I am always surprised people swap them so quick. I'm thinking of trying some locking tuners out.


Apparently they didn't replace the neck pickup. I am not sure how I misremembered(real word?) this, but I am blaming age. This is what they actually did:

We acquired this 2007 Gibson USA SG Classic to be optimized and featured in a review article in the December 2011 issue of The ToneQuest Report, and we consider it to be one of the best bargains in affordable used guitars made in the USA. Here's why: Unlike more recent SG models, this guitar features a mahogany body, long neck tenon and a full, round C-shaped mahogany neck that is much closer to the original late '50s neck shape than many Historic models. We prefer this neck shape to the typical 'slim taper' found on Historic SG models. We don't care for the tone-sucking, partitioned stock Nashville bridge that lacks a solid base, and it has been replaced with a Faber/Germany bridge with a solid base that fits the larger Nashville studs. We also replaced the original stop tailpiece with a locking TonePros. Weighing just 7.3 pounds, our SG has also been set up properly, raising the height of the stop tailpiece and reducing string tension to allow maximum resonance and sustain. The entire guitar resonates from the neck to the bottom strap button.

We also replaced the stock Gibson P90 bridge pickup with a Wolfetone 'Meaner' P90 measuring 9K that adds more clarity and brilliance than the Gibson P90, as well as a more musical and harmonically complex growl. The original rhythm Gibson P90 remains and sounds great in that position. The original ceramic tone caps have been replaced with a vintage Cornell-Dubilier .022/bridge and a Cornell-Dubilier .022 Tiny Chief/neck for a fuller, richer tone.


----------



## b-nads

Today I've got a 1981 Gibson Les Paul Custom plugged through my Source Audio True Spring into my Solidgoldfx amp. The guitar weighs more that the amp, but it is a great sounding combo ;-)


----------



## Rozz

I rarely play this one. 1861 Balladeer Standard.

My wife bought it for me about 25 years ago, but I am not an acoustic guy. I tried to be, but it just isn't my thing. I have it in DADGAD, which is fun to play around in though.


----------



## cheezyridr

of course i have been playing the strat lately, because it's new to me, and turned out so well. however, today i pulled out the LP so it wouldn't feel too neglected. with the strat, i have noticed an awkwardness from the F spacing, and i am trying to work through it by playing the strat almost exclusively. when playing the LP it's like putting on an old pair of jeans. it's so comfortable due to familiarity. even in it's behavior, i noticed today that over the past 5 yrs, my playing knows very precisely what this guitar is going to do vs the strat. as i play the strat more, i expect it will begin to equalize. funny how one really great guitar can make me re-appreciate another. i also need to start working on the bass so i can play that too.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Tonight? This one.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V thunder box.


----------



## zontar

Cardamonfrost said:


> Tonight? This one.


What is it?
Cool look to it.


----------



## sillyak

Stopped into Carter's Vintage today and played a 1947 Martin 0-17.

Played very very well. Out of budget though.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

zontar said:


> What is it?
> Cool look to it.


Its a copy of a Languedoc. That's the guitar Trey Anastasio of Phish plays. I couldn't pony up for the real deal so I found someone to make me one - Equator Instruments - . Koa top, bent Koa sides. Walnut back. Ebony FB. I keep it strung with DR Tite-Fit 10-46. Completely hollow. SD 59's with coil tap and series/parallel. Although when I rewired it something is off in the switching, but its not a huge concern to me. Ill fix it some day ( I actually plan on starting a thread about possible reasons its doing what it does...). It is my main guitar, I love the hollowbody aspect, but the ebony fretboard, when oiled properly, it about the greatest I have played. Its the small things that make the difference, lol.

I made a huge thread on it on TGP about a decade ago.
C


----------



## Rozz

Cardamonfrost said:


> Its a copy of a . I couldn't pony up for the real deal so I found someone to make me one - Equator Instruments -
> C


Beauty guitar.

I had to educate myself on Languedoc guitars, I had never heard of them. I saw on the luthier's site he sells two guitars a G2 and a G4. Yours being modelled after the G-2.

He says he charges $10,000.00 for the G-2 and it takes six months to get the guitar once the build starts, but there is a waiting list right now.

I was curious how much your copy cost and how long you had to wait for it?

Also what it TGP?

Thx.


----------



## vadsy

Rozz said:


> Also what it TGP?


-its what this place wants to be but can't so most just complain about it while they secretly frequent it at night like a house of ill repute

-its also a gear forum


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Rozz said:


> Beauty guitar.
> 
> I had to educate myself on Languedoc guitars, I had never heard of them. I saw on the luthier's site he sells two guitars a G2 and a G4. Yours being modelled after the G-2.
> 
> He says he charges $10,000.00 for the G-2 and it takes six months to get the guitar once the build starts, but there is a waiting list right now.
> 
> I was curious how much your copy cost and how long you had to wait for it?
> 
> Also what it TGP?
> 
> Thx.


Thank you. By all personal accounts, its my dream guitar.

The Gear Page. Its out of control is what it is.

Yup, its G2 copy. He _used_ to charge 10k (USD), it is now up to a little over 15k (USD). His waiting list is currently closed, word is he is really only selling to existing clients/clients friends right now. That uses his whole production of - 20-30??- guitars a year (2 batches of 10-15). I know of a couple people that have 2 or 3 of them. Honestly blows my simple mind. BUT, they are amazing instruments. Pay to play I guess. If I had the money, like not scraping it together money, but had it no questions asked, wouldn't put a dent in my life money, I don't know what I would do... when anyone sees you with it, your just a Trey wannabe.. at least with a copy you don't care as much - if that makes any sense. Its not like a Strat or Les Paul that could be anything.... a G2 is Trey. Also, because of its unique design, it makes a couple sounds really well. You need to ride that sweet spot of being pre/controlled feedback all the time and a lot of situations don't allow for that. Fontman guitar for sure! For all these reasons, if I had the chance, I would likely get a G4 model (likely maple top and claro walnut back and sides with koa binding). More control, less required volume, less notoriety.

I cant believe I am borderline hating on my dream guitar.. I guess I'm really just jealous of the folks that have them, or 2 or 3 of them..

I got a 'great deal' (subjective) because I sourced my wood and electronics and sent them to him, and I ordered before he got busy and started having issues meeting demand, took 6ish months to build, although the whole process was closer to a year... He started raising prices and having extended timelines and unhappy people a couple years after I got mine. Equator Instruments now wants north of 4500. I think he has ironed out his production and has happy clients again. I know of a couple people who have also owned several of his guitars.

I don't think I would ever sell it. And that's the same way I felt about 10 years ago when I got it. So its all good!

C


----------



## Rozz

vadsy said:


> -its what this place wants to be but can't so most just complain about it while they secretly frequent it at night like a house of ill repute
> 
> -its also a gear forum


LOL guilty pleasure? 

Thx


----------



## Rozz

Cardamonfrost said:


> Thank you. By all personal accounts, its my dream guitar.


Nice looking guitar for sure



> The Gear Page. Its out of control is what it is.


I am curious lol.



> Yup, its G2 copy. He _used_ to charge 10k (USD), it is now up to a little over 15k (USD). His waiting list is currently closed, word is he is really only selling to existing clients/clients friends right now. That uses his whole production of - 20-30??- guitars a year (2 batches of 10-15). I know of a couple people that have 2 or 3 of them. Honestly blows my simple mind. BUT, they are amazing instruments. Pay to play I guess. If I had the money, like not scraping it together money, but had it no questions asked, wouldn't put a dent in my life money, I don't know what I would do... when anyone sees you with it, your just a Trey wannabe.. at least with a copy you don't care as much - if that makes any sense.
> 
> Its not like a Strat or Les Paul that could be anything.... a G2 is Trey. Also, because of its unique design, it makes a couple sounds really well. You need to ride that sweet spot of being pre/controlled feedback all the time and a lot of situations don't allow for that. Fontman guitar for sure! For all these reasons, if I had the chance, I would likely get a G4 model (likely maple top and claro walnut back and sides with koa binding). More control, less required volume, less notoriety.


I really didn't know Trey until I watched the video on this site. So people judge you because you want to play a beauty guitar like someone else uses? Maybe they could start a support group? If they work on it perhaps with enough therapy they can get past it. ;-)



> I cant believe I am borderline hating on my dream guitar.. I guess I'm really just jealous of the folks that have them, or 2 or 3 of them..


You know how that one works, there are probably people who are jealous of your guitar...I mean beside me.lol



> I got a 'great deal' (subjective) because I sourced my wood and electronics and sent them to him, and I ordered before he got busy and started having issues meeting demand, took 6ish months to build, although the whole process was closer to a year... He started raising prices and having extended timelines and unhappy people a couple years after I got mine. Equator Instruments now wants north of 4500. I think he has ironed out his production and has happy clients again. I know of a couple people who have also owned several of his guitars.
> 
> I don't think I would ever sell it. And that's the same way I felt about 10 years ago when I got it. So its all good!
> 
> C


Thanks for the info. Always like learning about guitars.


----------



## StratCat

Holy crap!!! I played bass today!

Jamming with my son on keyboards - Wings “1985”.










Bass is a 2009 Candy Cola Precision with a MIJ Geddy Lee neck. The original P-bass neck is on the GLee Jazz bass body which my other son has in Ottawa.


----------



## GUInessTARS

2019 ES-235.


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> -its what this place wants to be but can't so most just complain about it while they secretly frequent it at night like a house of ill repute
> 
> -its also a gear forum


i don't know if i'd go quite that far. i liked tgp when i could still get in there, but this place is unique, and i don't see it as a tgp wanna be. my opinion is probably a little slanted. what i liked about tgp is probably gone now. when i was there it had a wild west vibe to it. there was many ridiculous threads and characters. the tag thing was loads of fun. the parody threads were my absolute favorite. yeah, there was plenty of gear knowledge there, but i would argue there is just as much knowledge here, if you limit it to what is useful. the for sale section there was insane. loads of things beyond my budget (granted, back then, everything was out of my budget) and lots of hard to buy items who's value was not necessarily based on tangible utility. it was fun to be there. at some point it began to change when political correctness began to take hold. from the core of the users, a group of snowflakes gained influence, and ruined the atmosphere i loved, changing it to whatever it is now. i haven't been in there for several years, so i don't know what it is currently like. saying this place is a wanna-be to there is incorrect as i see it. there are similarities because of the nature of our chosen topic, and the users who populate this type of forum. but at least for me, if i had to choose one or the other, there was never a time where i would have chosen there over here.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Was playing buddies Taylor 816ce. He started to properly humidify his. And holly crap the difference in that guitar . It is night and day it actually sounds nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratCat

Speaking of Taylor...this tonight.


----------



## silvertonebetty

StratCat said:


> Speaking of Taylor...this tonight.


Im looking at this . Im hoping its still around when my taxes returns come in






























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56

For the first time in a long time I took my SG to practice today. I'd had trouble withe the 3rd string nut slot causing the G to pull sharp so I put away and played the others. A goo d friend stopped by a couple weeks ago with a new set of slot files and we did a little cleanup.

Fell back in love with that guitar again


----------



## DrumBob

Today, March 10: My Rickenbacker 620 in Midnight Blue.


----------



## zontar

Been playing a lot of bass this weekend.
Fretless bass.


----------



## High/Deaf

Played a guitar yesterday and I'm not 100% sure what it was. Damn Fender partuegese......

Went over to the neighbor's garage for a pint (it was, like, starting to feel like spring in the sun yesterday). Picture the guys on King of the Hill. One of the guys did some trades and ended up with a Strat and a little Boss Katana amp he had to show me. The Strat was a 2011 Mexican TSB with tort guard. It had gold plated hardware, 'Noiseless' pickups and an extra push-button switch positioned sort of between the two tone pots. In my brief time with it, I couldn't suss out what the switch did. Anyone know what model of Strat this would be and what that little switch does?

Anyways, ended up as a little 'performance', myself and one of the other guys swapping back and forth. Hi gain wailin' with some echo out of that little kleenex box-sized amp on batteries at the top of the driveway. The dog walkers seemed amused. Or not.


{edited} Here's a pic off the net of the guitar ......


----------



## Roryfan

High/Deaf said:


> Played a guitar yesterday and I'm not 100% sure what it was. Damn Fender partuegese......
> 
> Went over to the neighbor's garage for a pint (it was, like, starting to feel like spring in the sun yesterday). Picture the guys on King of the Hill. One of the guys did some trades and ended up with a Strat and a little Boss Katana amp he had to show me. The Strat was a 2011 Mexican TSB with tort guard. It had gold plated hardware, 'Noiseless' pickups and an extra push-button switch positioned sort of between the two tone pots. In my brief time with it, I couldn't suss out what the switch did. Anyone know what model of Strat this would be and what that little switch does?
> 
> Anyways, ended up as a little 'performance', myself and one of the other guys swapping back and forth. Hi gain wailin' with some echo out of that little kleenex box-sized amp on batteries at the top of the driveway. The dog walkers seemed amused. Or not.
> 
> 
> {edited} Here's a pic off the net of the guitar ......


Looks like a MIM Deluxe Player Strat & I’m guessing that the mini switch adds the neck pickup in positions 1&2 for all 7 possible combinations.

Fender Musical Instruments - Deluxe Player Stratocaster - Rosewood Fingerboard - 3 Colour Sunburst

P.S. LMAO @ “partugese”. Reminds me of a guy that used to run a jam in my ‘hood who always called Samarium Cobalt Noiseless pickups “Ukranian Noiseless”, which was likely a shot at his mother-in-law.


----------



## Jimi D

Today I'm alternating between my two newest acquisitions... been hankering for a good Strat for a long, long time, but just couldn't find one that suited whenever I had the cash... and then I had these two fall into my lap within 14 days of one another









Up top is a 2010 American Vintage '61 "Thin Skin", Candy Apple Red nitro, Fat 50s pickups, 9.5" neck radius and 6105 frets, 7 lb 8 oz...
Beneath it is a 2013 American Vintage '65 in Shoreline Gold with matching headstock, the famous grey bottom pickups, 7.25" radius and vintage frets, 7 lb 10 oz...

I absolutely love both of these guitars!


----------



## High/Deaf

Two great colors, @Jimi D . Nice combo.


----------



## marcos

Not mine but my best friend is baby sitting this one. 1956 LP JR TV Yellow. Its pretty much cream coloured and crackled all over. It needs a major tune-up as its not playable the way it is. Everything is there, pickups, tuners etc..


----------



## davetcan

Well I'm not actually playing it, as I'm not a bass player, just borrowing it to fool around on for now. I was actually looking for a short scale 4 string just to do some recording and this is way over the top. Beautiful guitar though, I can understand why they get great reviews.
Squier Jazz Custom V.


----------



## Ti-Ron

@davetcan check out the mustang performer, they are really great for rhe price.
Shop Fender | Electric Guitars, Acoustics, Bass, Amps & More


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> I was actually looking for a short scale 4 string


Gretsch Junior Jets are pretty reasonable. They pop up on kijiji every now n' then.
Or Epi EBO's.


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> @davetcan check out the mustang performer, they are really great for rhe price.
> Shop Fender | Electric Guitars, Acoustics, Bass, Amps & More


Err, I was thinking $200 to $300, not 1600  Anything more than a couple of hundred would be wasted on me. Something like this for $259 new would likely be all I need.


----------



## Rozz

I wish I was posting this in NGD, but it is actually my brother's guitar. He went out of town so I borrowed a couple of his guitars. For those of you who have read my other posts, this is another guitar sourced via the Knitter's Club in Vancouver(Metro Vancouver).

A bit of an interesting history. Was purchased in Vernon BC, brand new back in the day, never been out of the province(allegedly) and is in great shape for her age.

1961 Gibson SG Special. All original. I have a hot-rodded 2008 Classic based on this model. It is a great guitar, but this is the real deal and at an entirely other level. Light as a feather, miniscule neck with a huge sound.


----------



## Alex

A humbucker kind of day.

Knaggs Kenai Steckel
Gibson Mick Ralphs LP


----------



## allthumbs56

allthumbs56 said:


> For the first time in a long time I took my SG to practice today. I'd had trouble withe the 3rd string nut slot causing the G to pull sharp so I put away and played the others. A goo d friend stopped by a couple weeks ago with a new set of slot files and we did a little cleanup.
> 
> Fell back in love with that guitar again


Took the SG and my PRS CU22 to last night's gig. Started with the SG and stayed with the SG. Now I remember what a great giggin guitar she is. So light and effortless - the back was really happy after two gigs in a row. And the upper fret access was just simply amazing. Tuning was stable with some new strings. Two things with the SG that bother me a bit: Location of pickup selector and the volume controls are not easy to find at first blush - you have to spend some time adapting.

Hey, maybe I'll sell my LP


----------



## High/Deaf

allthumbs56 said:


> Took the SG and my PRS CU22 to last night's gig. Started with the SG and stayed with the SG. Now I remember what a great giggin guitar she is. So light and effortless - the back was really happy after two gigs in a row. And the upper fret access was just simply amazing. Tuning was stable with some new strings. Two things with the SG that bother me a bit: Location of pickup selector and the volume controls are not easy to find at first blush - you have to spend some time adapting.
> 
> Hey, maybe I'll sell my LP


I got used to the switch, as it's similar to 335s. But the closeness of the control cluster still screws me up a bit. I need to get my big mitts (take that, DT!!!) in between those knobs. Sometimes not so easy in the heat of the moment. 

I do love the lightness. And Fret access consistently blows me away. The neck seems so far extended from the body, I've been known to (more than once  ) start a song a tone higher than I should be - which is a little embarrassing. LOL


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> I've been known to (more than once  ) start a song a tone higher than I should be - which is a little embarrassing. LOL


LOL, same here. Either that are starting a solo a full tone up


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> LOL, same here. Either that are starting a solo a full tone up


I wonder if that's why some guys who play SG's professionally (Iommi, Young, etc), only play SG's? Probably not, as there's lots of pros that seem to play one type of guitar exclusively, not just SG's (and is something I don't get, but there ya go ..... ).


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> (Iommi, Young, etc), only play SG's?


Tony played Strats before the SG.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Tony played Strats before the SG.


I'm not saying he didn't dabble in other guitars early on - he is known for having an SG around his neck for all of those iconic years. Much like Beck and Clapton are known for Strats, although they started with other various guitars.


----------



## allthumbs56

High/Deaf said:


> I do love the lightness. And Fret access consistently blows me away. The neck seems so far extended from the body, I've been known to (more than once  ) start a song a tone higher than I should be - which is a little embarrassing. LOL


Happens to me too.

Gotta say, opposite of that was when I got to play my friends Gretsch a few gigs ago - it was almost impossible to reach the 17th fret. T'was a beauty and had great tone too. I would have enjoyed owning one otherwise but all of my guitars have to earn their keep


----------



## High/Deaf

allthumbs56 said:


> Happens to me too.
> 
> Gotta say, opposite of that was when I got to play my friends Gretsch a few gigs ago - it was almost impossible to reach the 17th fret. T'was a beauty and had great tone too. I would have enjoyed owning one otherwise but all of my guitars have to earn their keep


There's no money above the 5th fret.  Unless you're a metal shredder, in which case it appears there's no money below the 12th (or below 180 BPM). 


In reality, there's no money in music, at least live music. I guess the big corps are doing OK in the distribution end.


----------



## Alex

Les Paul. I put back the stock Custom Buckers in my Ralphs LP and very happy with the outcome. The OX4’s are great pups but a great lesson that not tinkering with the recipe is sometimes the best dish. The neck pup is really fat and clear.


----------



## Rozz

Alex said:


> Les Paul. I put back the stock Custom Buckers in my Ralphs LP and very happy with the outcome. The OX4’s are great pups but a great lesson that not tinkering with the recipe is sometimes the best dish. The neck pup is really fat and clear.
> 
> View attachment 247252
> View attachment 247254
> View attachment 247256


Murphy aged?


----------



## Alex

Rozz said:


> Murphy aged?


No, it’s a Collectors Choice.


----------



## Rozz

Alex said:


> No, it’s a Collectors Choice.


Really nice.

Edit*** Re-read your post and saw you mentioned that. How do you like me so far? lol


----------



## Alex

Collings Soco Deluxe - very versatile guitar. My wife bought me this guitar for a milestone bday and she does like seeing me play it. It is a great one.


----------



## GUInessTARS

Didn't mean for the pic to be so large. I haven't played this one in a while and glad I did today. '99 custom 22 soapbar.


----------



## Dorian2

Just been playing Growler for a number of weeks now.


----------



## BEACHBUM

I've been doing a lot of Country on the Teles lately. Then I watched a Clapton documentary last night and got the urge to spend some time with the Blues so this one is out of the case for awhile at least. 

Gibson ES137 Custom.


----------



## RustyCanuck

Some real beauties on this thread! 
Here's my new project, Squier Standard body and WD music strat neck.
Sounds great through the little Danelectro, I have a set of SD rails to put in when I find the time.


----------



## Roryfan

Factory-aged Custom. Just got her back after a wee rewire, now with 3 independent volumes & a master tone.


----------



## MS41R8

Just took these for a rip and got them all tuned up . It’s become a Gretsch day today !


----------



## Gavz

Neat! I have the same P-Bass...same year, same color...original neck though. Great player.




StratCat said:


> Holy crap!!! I played bass today!
> 
> Jamming with my son on keyboards - Wings “1985”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass is a 2009 Candy Cola Precision with a MIJ Geddy Lee neck. The original P-bass neck is on the GLee Jazz bass body which my other son has in Ottawa.


----------



## MS41R8

My classic country/rock duo is having a small rehearsal . Decided it’s a Jaguar day (1964) into ‘64 Princeton .


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Ill play again. Tonight its this combo.
















C


----------



## Alex

SVL S through my Bartel Sugarland and Benson Preamp.


----------



## Alex

DGT through my Kemper.


----------



## Chitmo

65 Mustang into a 58 Super today


----------



## Roryfan

This is pretty much all courtesy GC:

1974 Les Paul Custom 20th Anniversary @Sweeney7
1969 JMP 20W Tremolo head @faracaster
1957 Tremolux @bluehugh2

The slant 212 cab was a Derrick Bell build, but the speakers (early 70s G12H30s) also came from Pete.


----------



## Alex

SVL S through my Kemper


----------



## Kerry Brown

Working on some blues with my Epiphone Dot. It sounds awesome with the Sigil pickups. I also replaced the pots with CTS full size 500k pots and 50’s style wiring.


----------



## Eyeban Ezz

This 1982 RR400


----------



## davetcan

The more I play this Pacifica the more I like it.


----------



## Rozz

Eyeban Ezz said:


> This 1982 RR400


Nice looking guitar. I didn't know Ibanez used that style of headstock back in '82. Lot of good info on this site.


----------



## Eyeban Ezz

Rozz said:


> Nice looking guitar. I didn't know Ibanez used that style of headstock back in '82. Lot of good info on this site.


Thanks, yeah this is an early take on the modern Ibanez headstock and first appeared in 1980 or 1981 with the DT-50 and DT-400 models (Destroyer II series), as well as the RR-50 and RR-400 of 1981-1982. In 1983 the headstock was slimmed down slightly and the points on the tip became a little more sharp when it evolved into the shape used on various X-Series Destroyer and V models through 1983-1984 as well as the 1985 Proline series, which has since become the standard headstock shape for countless Ibanez models to present day. Even the RG (1987 successor of the Roadstar II) immediately adopted the modern headstock design when it debuted.


----------



## Rozz

Eyeban Ezz said:


> Thanks, yeah this is an early take on the modern Ibanez headstock and first appeared in 1980 or 1981 with the DT-50 and DT-400 models (Destroyer II series), as well as the RR-50 and RR-400 of 1981-1982. In 1983 the headstock was slimmed down slightly and the points on the tip became a little more sharp when it evolved into the shape used on various X-Series Destroyer and V models through 1983-1984 as well as the 1985 Proline series, which has since become the standard headstock shape for countless Ibanez models to present day. Even the RG (1987 successor of the Roadstar II) immediately adopted the modern headstock design when it debuted.


Good stuff, thanks. I have a 1985 AH-10 and a 1986 AH-20, and they have the weirder headstock that the Roadstars had in those years. I thought they were all like that. Not that it is a huge deal, but I prefer the one on you guitar and see why they went that direction.


----------



## Eyeban Ezz

Yeah, that was the Roadstar shape, I think all Roadstars had those, possibly the Blazer too but could be wrong. The RG was it's own thing but I think the Roadstar and RG co-existed side by side for one year until the RG took over and the Roadstar line ceased. I'm no expert on these at all though, I just know the Roadstar and RG have reputations that stand on their own. Both are very highly rated in terms of user satisfaction.


----------



## losch79

I've been playing my Ibanez JS 2000 all day.


----------



## Roryfan

Played my #1 Strat last night & again this afternoon (thanks to @teleboli).

Also thanks to @vokey design for the extra set of ears on the pre-Rival Sons OD cull. Always good to hang, can’t wait to see that old Suhr again.


----------



## Roryfan

losch79 said:


> View attachment 251890
> I've been playing my Ibanez JS 2000 all day.


FTR my like was for the black Strat peeking out from the back.


----------



## Alex

My SVL through a Bartel Sugarland, Strymon Volante, Benson Preamp. Nice......


----------



## numb41

My new to me ‘71 Tele. 
It was refinished in Daphne Blue by someone at the Fender Custom Shop (can’t remember his name, but it’s written under the bridge). 
Great player. I find most of the older Tele’s (or the CS reissues) necks are too chunky for my liking. This one is just right.


----------



## Alex

Ruokangas Unicorn. Les Paul scale with some added clarity, nice hefty neck with satin finish back (Ruo necks are killer), push/pull split coil on the neck tone pot. Great guitar.


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC 1.


----------



## Rozz

Dat neck....


----------



## Alex

Rozz said:


> Dat neck....


The neck has a satin finish and a joy to play.


----------



## numb41

This. ‘61 LP/SG Jr.


----------



## High/Deaf

My mid80s Japanese Strat. I just finished installing a Seymour Duncan Twang Banger in the bridge position. Always wanted to try one and I thought it would be a good fit with the Zexcoil in the neck position. I left the original ceramic pickup in the middle position and we see how it goes from there. So far, I like the TB but I'll have to play it in anger to really evaluate it.


----------



## Guest

Getting reacquainted with my Epi DC LP that I traded away/back with my friend.


----------



## davetcan

Alex said:


> Xotic XTC 1.
> 
> View attachment 252452
> View attachment 252454


Oooohhhh that's nice!


----------



## Rozz

laristotle said:


> Getting reacquainted with my Epi DC LP that I traded away/back with my friend.
> 
> View attachment 252700


Mini humbuckers, awesome stuff.


----------



## Guest

I used to have Lindy Fralin P90's in there.
My friend didn't like them so I swapped in the Gibby's.


----------



## Rozz

laristotle said:


> I used to have Lindy Fralin P90's in there.
> My friend didn't them so I swapped in the Gibby's.


I would have liked either. But I have been a fan of the mini-hums since early Thin Lizzy. Great choice.


----------



## Alex

Used my SVL, Les Paul and Kemper at rehearsals with a trio. It’s amazing how 3 hours can go by so fast. It had been a while and was great to get out.


----------



## Markus 1

BEACHBUM said:


> I've been doing a lot of Country on the Teles lately. Then I watched a Clapton documentary last night and got the urge to spend some time with the Blues so this one is out of the case for awhile at least.
> 
> Gibson ES137 Custom.







QUESTION:

That switch above the bridge:- Doesn't it interfere with playing?
Stunning guitar!!

Markus


----------



## bolero

G&L Legacy.....what a great strat!!

especially like the vol knob 1/2" lower than a strat, keeps it out of the way

John Mayer did the same, with his PRS


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Recently my time has been spilt between playing these beauties

2018 Gretsch G2420T P-90 Streamliner (Fitted with Gabojo "dynasonic & Vintage Spec p90)


2010 Gretsch G5210 (Fitted with Filter'Trons)


2016 Gretsch G2420T (Fitted with Hilo'Trons)


2019 G2420's (TV Jones "Chet Atkins" pickups & Gretsch Fiter'Trons)


----------



## bolero

WOW!!

beautiful guitars!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Roryfan

davetcan said:


>


Never been a Gretsch fan but that is a really cool colour.


----------



## davetcan

Roryfan said:


> Never been a Gretsch fan but that is a really cool colour.


I think it's called Jade Grey Metallic. It certainly caught my eye. Bonus is that it sounds great and the build quality is excellent.


----------



## Rozz

davetcan said:


> I think it's called Jade Grey Metallic. It certainly caught my eye. Bonus is that it sounds great and the build quality is excellent.


I agree with @Roryfan, and the grey pg really sets it off. She is a looker for sure.


----------



## Merlin




----------



## BEACHBUM

Came across a Katana patch today that was just made for this one and couldn't put it down.

Ibanez AR 325


----------



## davetcan

Picked this up a couple of days ago in a trade with @Larrivee , who is awesome to deal with, and spent yesterday cleaning it and setting it up. Very nice guitar that has it's own thing going on. I'll probably put the guard back on but hoping to play it a bunch today. Pic was taken prior to adjusting the bridge and setting intonation btw.


----------



## fogdart

My Frank Brothers “Signature Model” thru my newly acquired Headstrong Cordury (6G3 Deluxe). They compliment each other beautifully.


----------



## fogdart

Duplicate post.


----------



## davetcan

fogdart said:


> My Frank Brothers “Signature Model” thru my newly acquired Headstrong Cordury (6G3 Deluxe). They compliment each other beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 253534


Well that's just an awesome combo, glad they're with someone who, unlike me, can do them justice


----------



## Rozz

fogdart said:


> My Frank Brothers “Signature Model” thru my newly acquired Headstrong Cordury (6G3 Deluxe). They compliment each other beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 253534


Cool body shape/colour and mini hums. Nice.


----------



## fogdart

davetcan said:


> Well that's just an awesome combo, glad they're with someone who, unlike me, can do them justice


Thanks Dave. I’m very fortunate to own them.



Rozz said:


> Cool body shape/colour and mini hums. Nice.


...and the best build quality in the bizz. Here’s my other one. Korina with a Braz board.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played my Yamaha LL16M at last night’s bar jam. This young woman jumped up on the stage and asked if we knew “She Hates Me” by Puddle of Mud. The bass player said he had heard it. She said the chords are F Bb G C. The bass player started us off and away we went. She turned out to be a pretty good singer. I looked up the song on YouTube later. We had actually done a pretty decent cover.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Going through semi acoustic phase lately, so the last couple of days these.


----------



## Roryfan

STRATurday courtesy GC.

7Up Green Clapton Plus Deluxe tribute Strat assembled by @bluehugh2
• MJT Alder body from @VHTO
• ‘91 Fender MIJ 54 neck refinished in satin nitro from @LowWatt
• Red/Silver/Blue Lace Sensors with TBX for bridge/middle & AVRI bridge

Fender USA Pro Jr. in a Derrick Bell 5E3 cab commissioned by @davetcan. Rec’d last wknd in trade from @vokey design, now sporting a 30W Weber Silver Bell from @WCGill


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=361542417800580



My '63 Harmony Sovereign H1260.

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=361542417800580



My '63 Harmony Sovereign H1260.

W.


----------



## LowWatt

You pulled it off. Looks incredible!



Roryfan said:


> View attachment 253670
> 
> 
> STRATurday courtesy GC.
> 
> 7Up Green Clapton Plus Deluxe tribute Strat assembled by @bluehugh2
> • MJT Alder body from @VHTO
> • ‘91 Fender MIJ 54 neck refinished in satin nitro from @LowWatt
> • Red/Silver/Blue Lace Sensors with TBX for bridge/middle & AVRI bridge
> 
> Fender USA Pro Jr. in a Derrick Bell 5E3 cab commissioned by @davetcan. Rec’d last wknd in trade from @vokey design, now sporting a 30W Weber Silver Bell from @WCGill


----------



## reckless toboggan

davetcan said:


>





Roryfan said:


> Never been a Gretsch fan but that is a really cool colour.


Very, very cool guitar.


----------



## Roryfan

LowWatt said:


> You pulled it off. Looks incredible!


That neck & body were made for each other. 

Big thanks to Hugh for the mad soldering & set up skills.


----------



## numb41

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 253670
> 
> 
> STRATurday courtesy GC.
> 
> 7Up Green Clapton Plus Deluxe tribute Strat assembled by @bluehugh2
> • MJT Alder body from @VHTO
> • ‘91 Fender MIJ 54 neck refinished in satin nitro from @LowWatt
> • Red/Silver/Blue Lace Sensors with TBX for bridge/middle & AVRI bridge
> 
> Fender USA Pro Jr. in a Derrick Bell 5E3 cab commissioned by @davetcan. Rec’d last wknd in trade from @vokey design, now sporting a 30W Weber Silver Bell from @WCGill


I love this


----------



## numb41

2018 ES335. Changed out the bridge studs and truss rod cover (since this pic). I really like this guitar.


----------



## Alex

SVL S ‘61, RedPlate Blackline, FX8.


----------



## zdogma

Today I played my Suhr S. It worked very well.


----------



## Rozz

1969 Fender Stratocaster with SD Humbucker. Knitter's Club guitar, two owners. Most recent fellow since 1973, but he passed away and the Club kept it in circulation. My brother is debating whether to buy it. Super nice guitar, with great sound. In great shape besides the play-wear. Case looks nearly new, if you ignore the decals.

But I am finding since I started playing my Ibanez guitars, that playing guitars with deeper necks bothers my arthritic wrist somewhat. I only had this one plugged in about an hour, but that was enough to start to feel it. I think I am going to have to re-evaluate my small collection and thin the herd.


----------



## Alex

Huber Orca ‘59. The carved top is insane. This is a fun guitar to play and the split coils, make it a very versatile guitar. I’m going to bring it to the next rehearsal with a bunch of Funk tunes in the mix!!


----------



## Jimi D

Today? One of the white ones, I think...










Boo will help me decide which one...


----------



## davetcan

'93 STD.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Been messing around in my little home studio today, dusted off some old favorites.

2001 PRS McCarty


2006 PRS CE-24 Mahogany


2002 Epiphone Sheraton


2017 D'Angelico Premier SS NF (Semi Hollow with No F-Holes)


----------



## BobChuck

Today is single coil, clean amp and alnico cream!


----------



## MarkusV

BobChuck said:


> Today is single coil, clean amp and alnico cream!



Nice trainwreck
Liverpool, Express or Rocket?


----------



## BobChuck

MarkusV said:


> Nice trainwreck
> Liverpool, Express or Rocket?


El34 Express!

It's a Welagen NOS spec.
*"Made with original NOS Pacific transformers made for Ken Fischer to his spec, NOS Vectorbord/fleaclips, NOS Mallory PVC signal caps, and RV4 Mil Spec pots, just like the originals. Extremely limited quantity of NOS transformers available."*

I bought mine from Gearlovin. He had one of each (Rocket, Liverpool and Express).
The other two are now for sale on Reverb.com ... Just in case you are interested.
Armand Music Shop


----------



## Dorian2

Growler still


----------



## Alex

James Tyler Burning Water. Big fan of JT guitars - this one has a 1 11/16 nut width and that neck feels so good. Great guitar.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Japanese Epiphone Lucille


ESP Ltd Ronnie Wood Dristressd Tele


PRS SE Chris Robertson


----------



## RYAN1987M

Today, I'm playing my de-HotRod'ed '07 Fender American Vintage Hot Rod '52 Telecaster...

Old picture (pre de-HotRod'ing) - 










Today -


----------



## StratCat

davetcan said:


> '93 STD.


 if you could only have one guitar, this has got to be IT Dave! So beautiful.


----------



## Budda

Ayr tele today before I try to dabble in VST synth land.


----------



## davetcan

StratCat said:


> if you could only have one guitar, this has got to be IT Dave! So beautiful.


Outside of my ancient Harmony it's the one I've had the longest, bought new in '93. My wife would likely stop speaking to me if I sold it. Hmmmmm.........


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> My wife would likely stop speaking to me if I sold it. Hmmmmm.........


Thanks for my laugh for the day! Good one!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


>


Belly and forearm cut on a Tele, perfection!


----------



## greco

Beautiful guitar! ...but it has an owie...


----------



## Ti-Ron

greco said:


> Beautiful guitar! ...but it has an owie...
> View attachment 255076


Serie/parallèle switch?


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> Beautiful guitar! ...but it has an owie...
> View attachment 255076


Older picture, the owie was fixed awhile ago  In fact a few owies were fixed. Plays great and sounds terrific now.


----------



## greco

Ti-Ron said:


> Serie/parallèle switch?


OOOPS! I thought it was a broken split shaft on a pot.

I was typing this when Dave was posting his "owie" repair explanation.


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Serie/parallèle switch?


Broken pot


----------



## silvertonebetty

My 1997 taylor 810 . She is a canon









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> My 1997 taylor 810 . She is a canon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


You look totally mesmerized in this pic.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> You look totally star struck and mesmerized in this pic.


Yeah my phone took a photo by its self. It was weird . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozz

davetcan said:


>


Colour looks very similar to your Gretsch. Love it.


----------



## davetcan

it's quite similar but doesn't react to lighting the way the Gretsch does. The Gretsch can look anywhere from black to green to grey, it's a very cool guitar.


----------



## MS41R8

Just got fresh strings on these and are ready for tonight’s show in Red Deer !


----------



## apixamonkey

IBANEZ PGMM31 Mikro Guitar - Don’t Let Size FOOL YOU!


----------



## Rozz

apixamonkey said:


> IBANEZ PGMM31 Mikro Guitar - Don’t Let Size FOOL YOU!


What tuning is that in? ;-)


----------



## davetcan

Sounds like some kind of open tuning. Wide open tuning perhaps?


----------



## apixamonkey

Rozz said:


> What tuning is that in? ;-)


micro tunings


----------



## Rozz

davetcan said:


> Sounds like some kind of open tuning. Wide open tuning perhaps?


Dropped D'oh?


----------



## StratCat

What can I say....it’s Straturday!


----------



## apixamonkey

Rozz said:


> Dropped D'oh?


dropped


----------



## apixamonkey

StratCat said:


> What can I say....it’s Straturday!


I like the maple board one


----------



## StratCat

apixamonkey said:


> I like the maple board one


The Maple board Strat is a 2008 ‘57 Vintage Hot Rod that originally came equipped with 2 SCN pickups (neck and middle) and a Dimarzio Tonezone pickup in the bridge position. Swapped those out when I bought the Lace Sensor equipped Tort pickguard from Davetcan.

Nitro finish, 9.5” satin finished soft V neck, medium jumbo frets, vintage trem, & Gotoh slotted tuners. She’s purrrfect for this Stratcat!


----------



## High/Deaf

Mid 80s MIJ Strat through KPA both Fri and Sat night. First real outing with the Twang Banger equipped Strat. I like it - a great range of tones between the Zexcoil in the neck (splitable), original ceramic in the middle and Twang Banger in the bridge. This is the closest I've come so far to a 'Swiss army knife' guitar. I'm not generally a Strat guy, but this might push me closer to that. Pic is from Sat night band practice.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Still the taylor. I just cant get over this thing.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozz

silvertonebetty said:


> Still the taylor.* I just cant get over this thing.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I'll say, you haven't even moved. ;-)


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Having a Sheraton day today

2002 Sheraton II (Bigsby modified)


2013 "1962" Ltd Ed 50th Anniversary


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My 1982 Gibson Spirit 1


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My newly finished 2015 G5420T (converted to look and sound like Duane Eddys original 1955 Gretsch 6120)


----------



## greco

Rozz said:


> I'll say, you haven't even moved. ;-)


Dazed and confused...


----------



## Mooh

MIM Tele Thinline, still stock unfortunately.


----------



## Guest

My more recent acquisitions to put my new amp through it's paces.

'06 Hwy 1 with Lollars










'89 Gordon Smith










'86 Mesa Boogie


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My modded SE Santana / Custom 22 hybrid.


Mods include =
Rosewood Tuner Buttons
PRS Core Nut
Ebony Truss Rod Cover
PRS Dragon II humbuckers
5 Way Rotary Switch
Spraque Hyrel .033 PIO Capacitor
180pf Treble Bleed Cap


----------



## Alex

My Tyler Burning Water is getting a lot of love these days. I used it at rehearsals on Thursday cycling through funk, rock and hard rock and it works beautifully. Killer Strat / Humbucker machine in one guitar.


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC. Cycling through the pickup combinations. The Sabbath riff at the end was doubled on the bridge and neck pickups.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fxotic-xtc


----------



## Fullmoon1971

A simpe day today

2014 Gibson les Paul Tradional


----------



## Chitmo

New to me 59 junior


----------



## Roryfan

Chitmo said:


> New to me 59 junior
> 
> View attachment 256750


They have EVERYTHING at Costco!


----------



## losch79

Working from home today, so been playing these three when I take a 15 minute break.


----------



## tomee2

99 Peavey Firenza


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

Played one of these--like an SG with longer horns, I guess...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Wardo said:


>


WOW!!!!! Really nice Jr you have there! Is it a '57 RI?


----------



## Wardo

Ti-Ron said:


> WOW!!!!! Really nice Jr you have there! Is it a '57 RI?


It’s a 2018; I’ve read that they are supposed to be close to a reissue. I put Tele knobs on it because they’re easier to use while playing. I like this guitar and it has a thick neck. Got it at L&M Bloor.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

These over the last couple of days

2009 Fender MIM Deluxe Stratocaster


2018 Fender Modern Player Telecaster


2001 PRS Standard 22


2015 PRS McCarty


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Some recording work today so these will be seeing duty

Fender Standard Stratocaster Plus Top


Squier JV Series 62 Precision Bass (Made In Japan)


Epiphone Riviera Custom P-93


BC Rich NJ Eagle Classic Piezo


----------



## Fullmoon1971

New baby today through a new amp

2019 Gretsch G2622 


Vox Mini SUPERBEETLE


----------



## Rozz

1970-something Tele my brother owns. I think he said '72, but I wasn't paying attention lol. Great guitar, very comfy to play but it has a 7.25" radius and bends kind of choke out in the middle frets. I am going to try to do something about it, but I don't know what. However that is for another forum.


----------



## iamthehub

Les paul tribute with upgraded Whole Lotta Humbucker pickups.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Still chilling with my Vox Superbeetle Mini. Today she was partnered with my Harley Benton "Brian May" Alike


----------



## theruley




----------



## Merlin




----------



## reckless toboggan

Merlin said:


> View attachment 259598


Are those the new Billy Gibbons custom gauge strings?


----------



## JonnyD

Playing this beast, massive neck, original nocaster wiring, just wild


----------



## Prsman

R0


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Roryfan

Partscaster > Moratto fuzz > Moratto Princeton Reverb 112


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My new Epiphone limited edition "1962" 50th anniversary Sorrento


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the epiphone for a bit but gave up. It wasn't turned lol and I was lazy .






























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephenlouis

*I'm more doodling than playing.. but this little project is what I'm playing this AM.







*
* Ovation Thunderhead Storm Series *


----------



## fogdart

Strumming my ‘61 LP Junior in the backyard as I type this. Listening to Ry Cooder (who I named my first born after) and enjoying a 13 year old Hoyo De Monterrey. Perfect summer night.


----------



## Roryfan

fogdart said:


> Strumming my ‘61 LP Junior in the backyard as I type this. Listening to Ry Cooder (who I named my first born after) and enjoying a 13 year old Hoyo De Monterrey. Perfect summer night.


Ohhhh..... *RY* Cooder..... I thought you named him after this guy!


----------



## Alex

Tyler BW - FX8 - RedPlate Blackline

Sounds great!


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC.

I recorded this clip on a whim inspired by the XTC dcumentary I recently watched and always loved that tele sounding riff. The irony is I only realized the connection to the Xotic tele model after the fact...


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fthugs


----------



## Ti-Ron

Alex said:


> Xotic XTC.
> 
> I recorded this clip on a whim inspired by the XTC dcumentary I recently watched and always loved that tele sounding riff. The irony is I only realized the connection to the Xotic tele model after the fact...
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fthugs
> 
> View attachment 261622


Do you have a link to that documentary?


----------



## cboutilier

I've been spending a lot of time with my neighbor's new-to-him Squier CV Strat in pretty gold. Picked it up on reccomendation from @King Loudness and it is a sweet, sweet guitar. Everything a strat should be.


----------



## Alex

Ti-Ron said:


> Do you have a link to that documentary?


XTC - This is Pop


----------



## Ti-Ron

Alex said:


> XTC - This is Pop


Thanks!


----------



## THRobinson

None... because I'm at work... and it sucks.


----------



## Mooh

Nothing fancy, just the Godin LG. Don't need nothing more.


----------



## Rozz

In honour of 'Gibson Outrage Week', I am re-posting a picture of my brother's Murphy-aged R7. Now, he hasn't actually given me this guitar, but it has been here for months. So maybe he will forget. ;-) Sadly my arthritis only allows about an hour on this guitar before my wrist starts to bug me, because the neck is so huge. But it is such a beauty I play through the pain like the trooper I am. lol j/k.

It was this guitar that got me back into playing after a long hiatus, so it has special meaning to me. I have played a few Rs and the ones I have played have been amazing instruments. I have yet to play an R0, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My newly acquired 1998 Ovation Balladeer 1861


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## JonnyD

This one’s going for a ride tonight


----------



## Chitmo

59 Meteor into a 60 Tremolux


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My latest baby for the last couple of days

Tanglewood Java TWJP S


----------



## Prsman

Havin a grand time with these two


----------



## Alex

PRS Angelus


----------



## Prsman

And this one this morn.....my Gadow







with some killer Vineham PUPs:


----------



## StratCat

My Son’s Candy Cola P-Bass with the Geddy Lee Jazz Bass neck.


----------



## zontar

tried out a Fender Meteora the other day...




and a Fender Powercaster




Obviously neither of those videos contained me...


----------



## Roryfan

Chitmo said:


> 59 Meteor into a 60 Tremolux
> 
> View attachment 262828


Nice amp!


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Always12AM

Chito said:


> I figured it'll give us a chance to see who changes guitars often and which guitars are used more often specially folks who have multiple guitars. I'll start.
> 
> Fender 50's Strat Partcaster


Same.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I haven’t been playing out much lately. Went to an open mic tonight with the Godin A12. It is such an easy 12 string to play. The tone is so full my voice can hide a bit and let the guitar sing.


----------



## zontar

Well I played it again today, but spent some time on the 1st with this, celebrating the anniversary of when I bought it.
I can't tell you the date for every piece of gear, but the first electric I saved up for & bought myself (& was a dream guitar)--that I remember








And also been playing this some more.
(Picture taken the day I bought it--stopped on the way home to show it off.)


----------



## Chitmo

Celebrating Gibsunday with these beauties!


----------



## High/Deaf

I like that ---- GibSunday. That'll get a few panties in a twist! I think I'll play a Gibson or two today as well. 

Nice looking trio, @Chitmo .


----------



## Chitmo

High/Deaf said:


> I like that ---- GibSunday. That'll get a few panties in a twist! I think I'll play a Gibson or two today as well.
> 
> Nice looking trio, @Chitmo .


Thanks man, they’re all relatively new to me. I got the 59 junior a few month ago. The Special and 335 both this month. Need to take a break for a bit now I think?!


----------



## Rozz

Gibsunday? I like it.:


----------



## Blind Dog

Chitmo said:


> Celebrating Gibsunday with these beauties!
> 
> View attachment 265410


Now that's a blessed trinity I would like to commune with. (Can't even choose a favorite.)


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Steadfastly

Kerry Brown said:


> I haven’t been playing out much lately. Went to an open mic tonight with the Godin A12. It is such an easy 12 string to play. The tone is so full my voice can hide a bit and let the guitar sing.
> 
> View attachment 265116


I would love to try one of those. It is advertised just the way you describe it. I wonder what they have done to make it play as easy as it does.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Steadfastly said:


> I would love to try one of those. It is advertised just the way you describe it. I wonder what they have done to make it play as easy as it does.


Quite a thin neck with a pretty flat radius. I am using the Godin custom string set as well. It sits well on a strap. Feels like a Les Paul with bit bigger body and neck. It does have a mild neck dive. My Wellhung strap fixes that.


----------



## nikkisixx100

My 1958 Gibson Les Paul Custom and only 8.5lbs my les paul search is over!


----------



## Rozz

nikkisixx100 said:


> My 1958 Gibson Les Paul Custom and only 8.5lbs my les paul search is over!


Awesome..


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My newly acquired 
Epiphone Jared James Nichols "Old Glory" Les Paul Custom


----------



## Rozz

Is it fair that we have a Gibsunday without a having a Straturday? I think not!


----------



## Chitmo

Rozz said:


> Is it fair that we have a Gibsunday without a having a Straturday? I think not!
> 
> View attachment 266492


Been waiting all week for that aye


----------



## BEACHBUM

Gibson ES 137 Custom


----------



## ronmac

Respect, Beachbum! That is a glorious instrument.


----------



## ronmac

Will soon be grabbing this one and replace the strings. It may get a bit of cleaning, as well.


----------



## Davidian

Fullmoon1971 said:


> My newly acquired
> Epiphone Jared James Nichols "Old Glory" Les Paul Custom


Oooh my. Big neck, one pickup beast! Is the “blues power” plaque removable?


----------



## Wardo

2016 mag 7 Tele, 2018 LP Jr. and my HD28V.

Use Earni Ball 11s on my electrics but since sweatin season is here I figure I’d try elixirs nanoweb on the Jr. thinking they wouldn’t scuzz up so fast and stay slick when it’s 90 and humid as hell. Always thought no diff between electric strings but the elixirs don’t have as much spark as a new set of Earnis. Very noticeable difference; see how it goes but right now I wouldn’t use these elixirs again. Changing strings ain’t no big deal I just tried elixirs thinking they’d be slicker in the heat not bcs I’m expecting them to last for 20’years. They sound ok but it’s a different guitar; doesn’t have as much cut; which would be fine if that’s what you were looking for.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Davidian said:


> Oooh my. Big neck, one pickup beast! Is the “blues power” plaque removable?


Unfortunatly the "Blues Power" plaque is screwed to the body (my only complaint is that the screws are at the outsides of the plaque not centralized in the designs diamonds) 


Removing it leaves 2 x 1mm holes in the guitars surface. now you could leave the holes open or get a new plague like the "Custom Made" ones gibson used to used on some guitars.

Or get your own logo made. 

Custom Engraved "CUSTOM MADE" plate for ES-335, 355 with Bigbsy.


I acutually like it so its staying put but I'm sure a lot of people may be put off by the plaque which is a real shame as it one of the best Les Pauls I ever played (Including my 2014 Gibson Trad)


----------



## nikkisixx100

1968 Fender Tele Custom.....1 owner guitar


----------



## Brian Johnston

Fluctuates between a Solar and a Parker.


----------



## cheezyridr

last night i played the strat. i saw it was 10 o clock and i had an hr before bed. i thought i'd play for an hour then crash. the next time i looked up it was 12:45.
holy shit i love this guitar. i still love my LP but this strat does nearly every thing the gibby does, and it does some of it better. good thing i bought the LP first, because if i bought the strat first i probably wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Dorian2

The usual suspect in my new Jam space right now. Basement flooded so I'm in the spare room at the moment.


----------



## Prsman

My newly acquired strat plus.


----------



## TVvoodoo

Funny thing, don't bring it out much, but last night and today I am playing my old '1964 Framus Television - 










It belonged to my dad, got it just before I was born, came direct from Germany. It was the guitar I learned my first cowboy chords on, took a few lessons
learned some John Denver stuff etc back in my early teens. Sadly the trem handle is gone. laminated neck with an angled strat style headstock, full hollow, 
ebony board, so smooth it's like glass. But really short frets, vintage style so it make you work kind of hard. Bridge floats, so getting it perfectly intonated 
is almost impossible, but close enough for me. 

Electronics don't fully work, only one pickup, right now, the middle one. I have found a schematic on the web, but fear I will need rewinds. Just actually kind of 
terrified of digging in to this one without. So, it's more for nostalgia right now. But offset hollowbody is cool as shit, in my opinion.


----------



## StratCat

cheezyridr said:


> last night i played the strat. i saw it was 10 o clock and i had an hr before bed. i thought i'd play for an hour then crash. the next time i looked up it was 12:45.
> holy shit i love this guitar. i still love my LP but this strat does nearly every thing the gibby does, and it does some of it better. good thing i bought the LP first, because if i bought the strat first i probably wouldn't have bought it.


Pic?


----------



## cheezyridr

StratCat said:


> Pic?












last winter i bought an 89 american standard. i added the evh frankenstein pick up, lsr nut, locking tuners, tremol-no, warmoth guard with only 2 holes, had the frets leveled and dressed, added a spinal tap vol knob that goes to 11 (not pictured above) 

the frankkenpup is awesome! easily makes my top 3 fav pick up of all time. it'll melt your face off, but it cleans up beautifully and is very articulate. the neck plays soooo good after having it done properly. the tuning is as stable as you might expect. i can tune it and play for a couple hours, put it in the case, and 2 weeks later, it's still in tune. a good set of pots (i forget who's i used) makes the volume and tone knobs behave very predictably, and i use them more on this guitar than any other i've had. there are times when that les paul is the one i need to get _that_ sound, and it's a really comfortable guitar it does bluesy gov't mule stuff real nice. but for almost everything else, the strat does it for me. i wish i could put a nut like that on the gibby.
having the D and G strings behave themselves on that guitar would be a dream


----------



## StratCat

My first electric with upgrades: 1990 Squire Strat Body, Warmoth Wizard neck, Lollar Blackface pups, Satriani Snakes Guitar Strap.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

At a weekly jam tonight I brought my 2011 MIM Telecaster Blackout. Stupid name, awesome guitar. 99% of the time I'm playing a Gibson, comfortably. The Tele is great. I get it. This one has a bridge pup that sounds spanky and two neck-type pups that are well balanced with the bridge. I was able to use the five way selector, along with the T and V knobs, to play along with some Willy P. Bennet songs, a couple of jazz originals, and the baseline for a couple of tunes I didn't know. Slide played as smooth as I remember on my Gibs.

I have 11's on it. It takes a little thought to adjust to the scale length. I think it looks hot as well.

I have to mix it up with the other guitar player in my band because he plays mostly a Strat and a Tele. He has a Gibson...

It has a C shaped, 9.5" radius neck and 21 medium jumbo frets. Scale length is 25.5'. compared to a Gibson 24.75".


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My newly accquired Fender "The Sixty Six"


----------



## Dorian2

I just read up on that Fender: The sixty six. Sounds like a cool whatwouldyoucallit? A crossover guitar?


----------



## Rozz

StratCat said:


> My first electric with upgrades: 1990 Squire Strat Body, Warmoth Wizard neck, Lollar Blackface pups, Satriani Snakes Guitar Strap.


Cool unit. Is that neck like an Ibanez Wizard? Shallow with a flat radius?


----------



## StratCat

Rozz said:


> Cool unit. Is that neck like an Ibanez Wizard? Shallow with a flat radius?


Yep - it’s the Wizard Profile. SS 6100 frets, Wide Thin on the Warmoth; I bought it off a fellow forum member (@Pierrafeux I think??). The Rosewood is gorgeous, And dare I say, I think I’m beginning to like it better than my ‘Fender ‘57 RI Hot Rod soft V Maple neck. 









I keep meaning to add a string tree, but haven’t had any issue to make me do it.










Ah crap, posting the pic above is making me question (once again) white or tort on the black strat!


----------



## Wardo

TVvoodoo said:


> Funny thing, don't bring it out much, but last night and today I am playing my old '1964 Framus Television -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just looking at that again; its a really well done pic. All the colours tone, good composition and the flare on the bridge is a nice touch.


----------



## TVvoodoo

Wardo said:


> Just looking at that again; its a really well done pic. All the colours tone, good composition and the flare on the bridge is a nice touch.


Tone is in the shutter finger! Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## mechanic

This









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

StratCat said:


> white or tort on the black strat


Leave it tort.


----------



## Milkman

My daughter asked me to play "that nice classical piece" while we were driving yesterday. By that, she meant Steve Howe's Mood for a Day. I did have Fragile in the player so I obliged.

I found myself reaching for this one when we got home. I taught Mood to lots of students when I was teaching. Beautiful piece. I think Howe is a unique player, as distinctive as someone like say, Brian May. Some guys just stand out in terms of style and tone. Howe does both IMO.

Anyway, I was playing this one.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> Steve Howe's Mood for a Day


It's been years since I used to play that.
Think that I may have to relearn it.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> It's been years since I used to play that.
> Think that I may have to relearn it.


Oh I'm rusty as hell on it, but I can still play most of the parts, at least to the extent that Amanda recognized it as something I play often.


----------



## Rozz

StratCat said:


> Yep - it’s the Wizard Profile. SS 6100 frets, Wide Thin on the Warmoth; I bought it off a fellow forum member (@Pierrafeux I think??). The Rosewood is gorgeous, And dare I say, I think I’m beginning to like it better than my ‘Fender ‘57 RI Hot Rod soft V Maple neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep meaning to add a string tree, but haven’t had any issue to make me do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah crap, posting the pic above is making me question (once again) white or tort on the black strat!


Awesome. I love their necks, thanks.


----------



## JonnyD

Finally finished my partscaster just in time for jam night!


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> It's been years since I used to play that.
> Think that I may have to relearn it.


Yeah, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Yeah, I thought the same thing.


Worth the effort IMO.

I've always wanted to take a stab at The Clap as well.

Two great guitar instrumentals.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> I've always wanted to take a stab at The Clap as well.


Someone's thinking up a line at this moment, I'm sure.
Here's *the song*.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> Someone's thinking up a line at this moment, I'm sure.
> Here's *the song*.


Saw Yes and Howe do that in 1971, when they opened for Alice Cooper and Black Sabbath. After Yes finished their set I was pretty much done. Alice and Ozzy were not gonna be much of an improvement, and I had really gone to the show just for Howe anyway. He did not disappoint. His fingers bear a striking resemblance to the Louise Bourgeois statue outside the National Gallery.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Saw Yes and Howe do that in 1971, when they opened for Alice Cooper and Black Sabbath. After Yes finished their set I was pretty much done. Alice and Ozzy were not gonna be much of an improvement, and I had really gone to the show just for Howe anyway. He did not disappoint. His fingers bear a striking resemblance to the Louise Bourgeois statue outside the National Gallery.



I also saw him play the Clap (but never Mood for a Day) during the Tormato tour (got to see Rick Wakeman as well).


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Someone's thinking up a line at this moment, I'm sure.
> Here's *the song*.


Thanks for posting that one. I had never heard that version.

While I do prefer the version on The Yes Album, I have to say that I heard a couple of parts that are not on the Yes Album version that reminded me of (and predated) another guitar instrumental that I love and play, by Peter Frampton called A Penny For Your Thoughts.

I wonder if Frampton was inspired / inspired by this song.


----------



## Distortion

Epi LP pro in vintage burst. China build but plays well.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Playing some quick licks on this Schecter Sun Valley.


----------



## Dorian2

Moved Growler and Chuck into my old music room that my daughter has taken over. One of the nicest sounding rooms in the house. Calling the BJ "Chuck" because Mr. Frank did such a nice job on the Mods that I still haven't made a thread on.


----------



## Alex

Here's my take on "Mood for a day" 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fcollings-cj35

I learned it when I was 18 and relearned parts of it a few years ago and recorded it with a Collings steel string. I've taken stabs at Clap but the tempo is insane! Learning it is one thing but to do it at SH's tempo is another thing.


----------



## Alex

laristotle said:


> It's been years since I used to play that.
> Think that I may have to relearn it.


I did a few years back (see clip above) - definitely a milestone tune to learn on acoustic.


----------



## Guest

Pulled this into rotation at the end of my couch.
Refinished '89 Gordon Smith GS2 (England).


----------



## jdto

Attempting to play some fingerstyle and slide blues...


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Picked this up over the weekend - so spent the day putting it through it's paces.



A really nice instrument that only needs minor tweaks (Nut, Tuners & Pots) but to be honest I replace them on 99% of my guitars.


----------



## zontar

Dean ML, not mine--and I'd be unlikely to buy one--but it was cool.


----------



## mechanic

Still playing.my VM 70's Strat









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Spent part of this evening playing a
Simon & Patrick cedar top 12 string
Epi Mandobird
Les Paul Custom (Modded)
and my Les Paul copy (First electric)--also modded


----------



## laristotle

Last night.
'10 60th anni P-bass


----------



## faracaster

Early this AM. Up at the lake.
SG Special ....1961 Tweed Gibson Falcon on a wide plank pine floor...learning tunes.


----------



## Merlin

The BC Rico RW-2a. Rings like a bell!


----------



## Alex

Paul’s Guitar, Korina neck / cocobolo fretboard, lightweight - very impressed with these new TCI pickups. Great sounding guitar.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=370868870491696



Spending today's #gibsunday with my '19 TV Les Paul Special. After shooting this video I restrung with a fresh set of 10s and I'm getting ready for a long night of playing 

W.


----------



## knight_yyz

My 1984 Tokai SS38 Silver Star with upgraded U pickups and Kluson Revolution tuners....


----------



## Merlin

This one:


----------



## Chito

New guitar for me. Got it from a trade a week ago. Larrivee D03!


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=421242401858662



Enjoying my Danocaster on Tele Tuesday!

W.


----------



## Ti-Ron

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=421242401858662
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying my Danocaster on Tele Tuesday!
> 
> W.


WOW!


----------



## zontar

zontar said:


> Spent part of this evening playing a
> Simon & Patrick cedar top 12 string
> Epi Mandobird
> Les Paul Custom (Modded)
> and my Les Paul copy (First electric)--also modded


I repeated this over the weekend & spent a while jamming on my LP copy this afternoon.
Normally it's trend to open G, but was playing it mostly in standard tuning--with the heavier strings on it, and the gain cranked on my Orange Micro Dark & some Deep Purple/Rainbow riffs (& my own stuff as well)--I think it sounded cool.


----------



## MarGib

Gibson J45TV .


----------



## Dorian2

Sweet playing @King Loudness . Sounds great. 

Still on the LP with Fender BJ till my basement is done...or started FFS.


----------



## zontar

I feel like I should play all of mine for at least a song or two- tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2397911660465661



Spent today checking out this '59 CS Taihitian Coral Strat at my local L&M. Fat 50s pickups and a '63 large C neck carve. 

W.


----------



## Dorian2

Keep up the tasty play man. Cool stuff.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=497308047505669



Today's ax of choice is my 2019 Gibson LP Special TV.

W.


----------



## nbs2005

I have been playing the hell out of my Godin SD; the creme one I paid 120 for and foolishly tried to sell. Some expensive guitars are sitting around....


----------



## zontar

Let's see been playing a few lately
Of mine--mostly my fretless bass, but over the last few days
1970s Gibson ES 175
Flaxwood Laine- Kind of tiny, but very light.
Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin
1030s National reso guitar
1970's Ibanez Artist double neck (Actually this was surprisingly light--especially compared to how heavy some the Artist models were)
Fender Jimmy Page Dragon Tele
(for the record I only own the fretless, none of the others, but I wouldn't mind the ES175, the National, Kingpin or the double neck. I'm not a Tele guy--but the neck was nice)


----------



## RYAN1987M

Fender MIJ Hybrid'60s Telecaster


----------



## Prsman

RO Sunday


----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## Alex

A Paul’s Guitar day


----------



## RBlakeney

Prsman said:


> View attachment 270874
> RO Sunday


I'm quite jealous of this one!


----------



## King Loudness

RBlakeney said:


> I'm quite jealous of this one!


@Prsman has great taste!

W.


----------



## Chito

Rehearsed with my 339 yesterday.


----------



## greco

Chito said:


> Rehearsed with my 339 yesterday.


Such a beautiful guitar! The colour looks somewhat "vintage" to me.


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC


----------



## greco

This is not my guitar and I am (obviously) not playing it today...and I strongly suspect that I never will be. 

However, I like it very much aesthetically.


----------



## zontar

I played a guitar made in birth year (it was a Fender)
Anybody want to lend me a few thousand dollars so I can buy it?


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> I played a guitar made in birth year (it was a Fender)
> Anybody want to lend me a few thousand dollars so I can buy it?


Did a session years ago with a borrowed all original '58 Strat. Creamed myself.


----------



## King Loudness

Spent tonight jamming on my '74 Les Paul Custom.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=504701077017878



W.


----------



## Wardo

This one:










And that one.


----------



## Rozz

Wardo said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that one.


Siblings.


----------



## Alex

James Tyler Burning Water


----------



## zontar

Played my Les Paul through my new pedals.


----------



## Prsman




----------



## marcos

Doin my 'Workin Man' blues lick on this one this morning.


----------



## King Loudness

Prsman said:


> View attachment 271784


Is that a 2019 Jnr?

W.


----------



## Prsman

King Loudness said:


> Is that a 2019 Jnr?
> 
> W.


A one-piece 2018! A very serious instrument. Super well made with killer intonation.


----------



## Prsman

King Loudness said:


> Is that a 2019 Jnr?
> 
> W.


Would love to try out your lp special. Gibson’s quality as of late seems to be on the up and up.


----------



## Budda

Restringing the ayr tele today and maybe the s2.

Bought strings for the vm jazz but found out they are the stock size, so tomorrow im going to exchange for the next one up.


----------



## King Loudness

Prsman said:


> A one-piece 2018! A very serious instrument. Super well made with killer intonation.


Looks like a great one. Gibson has done well on these Jnrs and Specials lately for sure. My TV Yellow LP and VSB SG are getting a ton of playtime these days.

W.


----------



## JonnyD

Little acoustic jam with this one today


----------



## Morkolo

Fender Highway One Telecaster today


----------



## reckless toboggan

So far today:

Gretsch 2655T
Gibson Les Paul p90s Pelham
90s Strat w/Lace Sensors
G&L ASAT Special
Gibson Les Paul Jr


----------



## Wardo

Prsman said:


> A one-piece 2018! A very serious instrument. Super well made with killer intonation.


I have a 2018 LP Jr and same thing - really well made and good intonation.

The 2019 LP Jr went up $500 over the 2018 - that's getting expensive; I think that the 2019 might have old style wiring but still.


----------



## High/Deaf

marcos said:


> Doin my 'Workin Man' blues lick on this one this morning.
> View attachment 271786


----------



## Alex

Played a bunch of Kelly and Cindy guitars at Carmine Street Guitars. Biggest necks I’ve played on any guitar (logs, really), very resonant guitars. Nice people.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=455710751702743



Playing some slide on my Danocaster S tonight after last night's killer Big Wreck show in Halifax. Ian sure can play.

W.


----------



## sillyak

Alex said:


> Played a bunch of Kelly and Cindy guitars at Carmine Street Guitars. Biggest necks I’ve played on any guitar (logs, really), very resonant guitars. Nice people.
> 
> View attachment 272394
> View attachment 272396
> 
> View attachment 272412



I watched a TV special/documentary on that shop. Looks like a cool place! The guy has an obsession with "old wood".


----------



## Alex

sillyak said:


> I watched a TV special/documentary on that shop. Looks like a cool place! The guy has an obsession with "old wood".


Re-purposed wood. Cool place in Greenwich village.


----------



## sillyak

Been playing my American Strat. Trying to love it.

I bought it for a really good price, looked at it/played it too quickly. No buzzing or dead notes but the action was sky high. I didn't see any divots in the fretwork so figured it just needed a set up. Took it home and set it up and buzz city from about the 5th to 15th fret. Looked closer and somebody loved to bend because the crown was worn down on most of the frets in the middle of the board. So off to the tech for a full fret level, crown and dress. Brought it from good deal range to average US strat price, which makes me a bit sour.

Guitar now plays great. It has a CS 54 pickup set. Which can sound really good at some settings, but are a big jump from my wheelhouse as I have always played mostly humbuckers and the few single coil guitars I have owned had hotter ceramic pickups.

It's growing on me though.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My 82 Gibson Spirit.


with my newly acquired Blackstar HT5TH "5th Anniversary" Limited Edition


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Last night , I giggled with my Epiphone LPC, RR / Jackson, a blues Strat and a couple of Jackson Dinkys.
The band that I currently gig with covers Blues, Thrash, 80's Metal and Classic Rock .... So I have to have the proper guitars for the songs we play.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Couldn't decide today, so I'm having a self indulgent day. my 4 PRS's through my Fender FSR Hotrod Deluxe western noir.


Left to right = 2006 CE-24 Mahogany, 2001 Standard 22, 2001 McCarty, 2015 McCarty


----------



## King Loudness

My buddy Cody hand-built this ES-LP style guitar recently and brought it over tonight for me to check out. It's got a beautiful violin sunburst figured top and back, maple bindings, rosewood board, a 50s style neck with a D taper, and Gibson '57 Classic pickups. Such a cool ax.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=614411732296390



Pictured here with his 2016 LP Traditional (with custom wound double creme pickups he did for it) as well as my '74 LP Custom, '19 LP TV Special, and '10 Historic '57 reissue goldtop.










W.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This one









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Mick Ralphs Les Paul.


----------



## Alex

SVL S. 

8 years in the fold.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=412700172769762



Playing my ‘63 Harmony H71 Meteor tonight. 

W.


----------



## nikkisixx100

'93 Korina SG


----------



## iamthehub

Finally got around to changing strings on my Jem Jr... I forgot how nice and thin the neck is 

It's actually my wifes favourite guitar that I own. Probably because she bought it for me 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYAN1987M

'07 Fender American Vintage Hot Rod '52 Telecaster (although it's currently de-hot-rodded without the mini-hum in the neck).


----------



## faracaster

Last night's ride.....
Johnny A spruce top through a Boogie Mk 1 reissue. (thanks @Sneaky )


----------



## faracaster

Stuff from Sunday.....
Epiphone Amos Arthur JB Flying V into a Soldano SLO 100 into a Two Rock 1x12.
This V is KILLER !!! This is dead stock. I wouldn't change a thing (except the colour of the finish,,,,but that aint happening). Seriously next level tone and superb playability and inexpensive !!! Korina tone on a budget who woulda' thought ? 
Thanks @bluehugh2 for the V and thanks Nigel for the SLO . @fogdart for the Two Rock.


----------



## Alex

PRS Paul’s Guitar - I cannot praise enough these new pickups for the PG series.

@faracaster the Boogie looks superb. Want.


----------



## fatherjacques

My Suhr Pete Thorn




  








Suhr Pete Thorn




__
fatherjacques


__
Oct 14, 2019


----------



## Pierre Langlois

My Anderson drop top classic. Just got some work done on it. Four hours into it. Going to my Woody Phifer now(the one in the avatar pic.


----------



## greco

Pierre Langlois said:


> ... Going to my Woody Phifer now (the one in the avatar pic).


That looks like one VERY AMAZING guitar! I can just hear those jazz tones as I'm looking at it.


----------



## zontar

It's mostly been a fretless kind of weekend, but I did briefly play an ES175 and a real light Explorer on Saturday.


----------



## TVvoodoo

Was taking pics today, got this one tuned up enough to rip out a few licks. Sadly, that's about all I played today.


----------



## Alex

Mick Ralphs Les Paul....sounds real good these days.


----------



## georgemg

I bought this strat a while back and set it up with a Duncan JB in the bridge and Duncan Vintage Hot Stack Pluses in the neck and middle. Never bonded with it and it basically sat in the closet. I had a spare Classic Stack Plus bridge that I had replaced with a Custom Stack on another Strat, so I decided to set this guitar up with the Vintage Hots in the neck and bridge and the Classic in the middle. It's really beefy sounding and I'm loving it now.


----------



## mhammer

I'm just grabbing whatever is nearest that has lousy action. There's a jam I want to go to next month and I need to get my callouses back.


----------



## Kerry Brown

mhammer said:


> I'm just grabbing whatever is nearest that has lousy action. There's a jam I want to go to next month and I need to get my callouses back.


That Kalamazoo arch top doesn't have a crazy bad action but it should get you some callouses


----------



## mhammer

It's beside me right now.  Even if the action is decent, heavier strings are also helpful in building callouses.


----------



## Prsman

This thing sounds huge. Lowered the PUPs and can now hear some sweet jangle!


----------



## StratCat

2016 Gibson Les Paul Studio Worn Cherry through 1996 Fender Pro Jr Tweed.


----------



## StratCat

So nice, I’m posting it twice.


----------



## RBlakeney

Prsman said:


> View attachment 275358
> This thing sounds huge. Lowered the PUPs and can now hear some sweet jangle!


Looks like we keep our pedal boards in the same state of constant turmoil.


----------



## Mooh

Godin LG.


----------



## Prsman

RBlakeney said:


> Looks like we keep our pedal boards in the same state of constant turmoil.


Haha...I’m always friggin around with ‘em.


----------



## High/Deaf

My setup for a jam last Saturday. 










Such an easy setup, as the host provided the cab, so all I brought in was head, controller, guitar and big bag o' beer. In and out in a matter of minutes. Easy peasy to get dozens of tones.


----------



## Prsman




----------



## Dorian2

Mooh said:


> View attachment 275562
> 
> 
> Godin LG.


You even trained the Dog to guard it! Congrats.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Rocking out with my modded SE Santana / Custom 22 hybrid through the Blackstar HT5TH Anni Combo

Mods to the guitar are
Ebony / MOP Eagle Truss Rod Cover
PRS Core Nut
PRS Dragon II humbuckers
Gotoh SG381 Machineheads 
Ebony Buttons
PRS/MANN Vibrato Bridge
1 Volume, 1 Tone
5 Way Rotary Switch
“Core” Amber Lampshade Knobs
CTS Pots
Spraque Hyrel .022 PIO Capacitor


----------



## Vally

Trying this out, swamp ash body, maple neck with ebony fretboard, JS Moore p90


----------



## laristotle

Nice!
What is it?


----------



## Vally

laristotle said:


> Nice!
> What is it?


It’s a Precision Guitar kit, this is my third kit, really like them


----------



## DrumBob

I've been playing my white reissue Supro Holiday, tuned to Open A, for slide. I've been pretty much playing that guitar all week, in preparation for a jam soon with a drummer and bass player for a possible new band, doing electrified Delta and raw blues stuff.


----------



## Roryfan

HSS Strat into a Headstrong Corduroy (brown Deluxe clone). Sounds great but the modern C neck is too slim for me & my hand’s been cramping up so off to the emporium she goes.

P.S. Loving the amp though, both clean & dirty tones are fantastic.


----------



## Robert1950

I've only got the two. A Jimmie Vaughan stratocaster and a Casino Coupe with rebuilt Vineham blues dog P90s. Right now it is the latter one. I've got a nice apartment set up right now. Finally nailed that Casino chimey. Fender Super Champ X2 on clean. Danelectro Fish&Chips EQ, Boss Chorus and a touch of reverb. Sometimes add a touch of dirt with a JHS Superbolt


----------



## JeremyP

Score this MJT strat off a forum member a couple months ago and I can’t put it down. Has a fatty All Parts neck and CS Ancho Poblano pickups that just smoke. Definitely my favorite guitar at the moment.


----------



## vadsy

JeremyP said:


> Score this MJT strat off a forum member a couple months ago and I can’t put it down. Has a fatty All Parts neck and CS Ancho Poblano pickups that just smoke. Definitely my favorite guitar at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 276896


Love the amps.


----------



## Alex

Tyler into a Bartel Sugarland with a touch of Reverb from a Strymon Volante, SolidGold FX Lysis and an Ultra Phonix by Vertex. Everything is sounding mighty fine tonight.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1392674190884873



Playing my new '67 Harmony Bobkat H15, just purchased from @davetcan -- through a Carr Mercury amp that one of my guitar students was kind enough to loan me to check out.

W.


----------



## cheezyridr

holy crap there is some really cool stuff in this thread!

i haven't been playing alot lately. arthritis in my hands is starting to take the fun out of it. usually not so bad while i'm actually playing, but there is starting to be a price to pay afterwards. maybe i'll switch to theremin or something?


----------



## davetcan

Damn, that thing never sounded so good 



King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1392674190884873
> 
> 
> 
> Playing my new '67 Harmony Bobkat H15, just purchased from @davetcan -- through a Carr Mercury amp that one of my guitar students was kind enough to loan me to check out.
> 
> W.


----------



## zontar

I've been playing a lot of bass lately.
Not fancy stuff, but more than simply playing whole notes.
When I was growing up it seemed all bands wanted a bass player who was real fancy or who just played whole notes--very little in between.
I was okay with someone in between in bands I was trying to get going.


----------



## reckless toboggan

.


----------



## Wardo

This one with that amp cranked to 12 and no pedals. Jam at the Front Street Factory today with some good players and a really good drummer.


----------



## Dorian2

LTD Viper Bass through a Zoom B2 to Steinberg UR22 MKII out to a pair of M-Audio M3-6 Speakers.


----------



## Prsman




----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2470789583206445



Spent last night and this morning with this '61 Silvertone 1458 -- courtesy of @soldierscry, who was kind enough to lend it to me while he is away. Playing through a Carr Mercury amplifier that a guitar student brought by for me to check out.

W.


----------



## davetcan

I'm a little biased but I prefer the harmony


----------



## King Loudness

Spent today at rehearsal with the new Bobkat, and also my pal's 67 Harmony Rocket.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=562552794494072



W.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Playing my two new acquisitions.
Ibanez Talman Prestige straight into the Mesa Triple Crown.

Thanks to @Pierrafeux and @pstratman for the great deals!


----------



## davetcan

King Loudness said:


> Spent today at rehearsal with the new Bobkat, and also my pal's 67 Harmony Rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=562552794494072
> 
> 
> 
> W.


Those Gold Foils do sound nice don't they!


----------



## zontar

I was playing bass again today--I need to play some six string stuff this week.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2644865278867042



Getting my daily exercise in with the '67 Harmony Bobkat sold to me by @davetcan, a Carr Mercury amp on stun, and my trampoline.

W.


----------



## RBlakeney

I multitasked and bought this while working so now I’m multitasking and playing it while working


----------



## laristotle

King Loudness said:


> Getting my daily exercise


That has a nice Zappa flavour to it.


----------



## laristotle

Swapped basses out at today's rehearsal.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1190188434509411



Have been playing my #1 today, Goldie by Danocaster, for some leads over a BT I was writing. I was also playing my '63 Gibson SG Standard earlier (refin w/Duncan 59s and new hardware) for some rhythm parts.

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2644865278867042
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my daily exercise in with the '67 Harmony Bobkat sold to me by @davetcan, a Carr Mercury amp on stun, and my trampoline.
> 
> W.


it has a great “bouncy” feel.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Severn X Trembuck. fantastic guitar, plays effortlessly for a 25 1/2” scale instrument.


----------



## reckless toboggan

.


----------



## Prsman

Havin’ a time with these three. Cheers John for the killer Alt t!


----------



## zontar

Technically not a guitar, but I have been playing my Mandobird recently--trying to learn some more chords & stuff, and working on a song idea.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1160290090832666



Goldie by Danocaster Guitars.

W.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> my Mandobird


I recently acquired a mini strat that I'm going to convert into a Mandola/Mandocello(?).
What's the string gauge on yours?


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Today has been a day for blus & southern rock.

PRS SE Chris Robertson


Epiphone Jared James Nichols "Old Glory" Les Paul Custom


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=965497327147908



Today again is the lovely Bobkat from @davetcan 

W.


----------



## theruley

This doesn’t suck


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Band practice. I use a Dunlop wah and script logo mxr distortion +. I use the mxr as a boost pedal mostly. Traynor yba1-mod 1 and my ‘82 custom.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I recently acquired a mini strat that I'm going to convert into a Mandola/Mandocello(?).
> What's the string gauge on yours?


After some experimenting I decided I liked 10, 13, 26, 36.

I had some extra sets of 10-46 I got free so I used the strings from two of those sets to string it up.
Although I later saw that fender has a set for electric mandolin that has 11, 16, 26, 40
In that set & in what I use the 1st & 2nd courses are plain the the 3rd &4th are wound.

With a Mandola or a Mandocello I might go a little heavier, but maybe not.

If you convert the mini Strat I hope you'll share that with us.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> If you convert the mini Strat I hope you'll share that with us


Will do.
At the moment, I'm mentally designing a bridge that I'll fabricate.
Still considering whether to go mando or high octave guitar style.


----------



## Milkman

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=965497327147908
> 
> 
> 
> Today again is the lovely Bobkat from @davetcan
> 
> W.


I’ll bet that’s a cool clip. Those with facebook will have to testify.


----------



## cbg1

laristotle said:


> Will do.
> At the moment, I'm mentally designing a bridge that I'll fabricate.
> Still considering whether to go mando or high octave guitar style.


food for thought  
4-string Chrome Hard-tail Bridge for Cigar Box Guitars & More


----------



## laristotle

Tnx for the link.
I'm going for 8-string though.


----------



## numb41

Fuzzy dagger said:


> View attachment 279506
> Band practice. I use a Dunlop wah and script logo mxr distortion +. I use the mxr as a boost pedal mostly. Traynor yba1-mod 1 and my ‘82 custom.


Custom bros.!


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=519439158906357



Having some fun with Red (my 2019 Gibson SG Special Ltd) tonight.

W.


----------



## King Loudness

numb41 said:


> View attachment 279572
> 
> 
> Custom bros.!


These are things of beauty! Glad you got the '81 back (finally, lol).

W.


----------



## numb41

King Loudness said:


> These are things of beauty! Glad you got the '81 back (finally, lol).
> 
> W.


Tell me about it! Plays great


----------



## Mooh

This one, Godin LG with P-90 pickups.


----------



## Roryfan

numb41 said:


> View attachment 279572
> 
> 
> Custom bros.!


Noice! Here’s my pair (‘74 20th Annie & 2010 R5 Hot Mod).


----------



## Fullmoon1971




----------



## Dorian2

Growler and the Blackstar tonight. Please note my gigantic Bass rig right beside it!


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2547366515352781



Tonight, the Rusty 335

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2477361685834930



Tonight; the '67 Harmony Bobkat I bought from @davetcan recently -- stellar ax, and a '64 Fender Concert Amp on 10 (provided on loan by my dear friend David) doing some Magic Sam inspired licks n' tricks.

W.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Played about 6 hours so far today, a variety of axes.

Epi LP Pro
G&L ASAT Special
Fender MIM Strat
Gibson LP Tribute


----------



## davetcan

Awesome, love to see you enjoying that guitar.



King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2477361685834930
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight; the '67 Harmony Bobkat I bought from @davetcan recently -- stellar ax, and a '64 Fender Concert Amp on 10 (provided on loan by my dear friend David) doing some Magic Sam inspired licks n' tricks.
> 
> W.


----------



## King Loudness

davetcan said:


> Awesome, love to see you enjoying that guitar.


Yeah, it's awesome. Plays superbly and was well taken care of, which makes for a good deal in my book  Thank you Dave 

W.


----------



## Fullmoon1971




----------



## theruley

Sunday church service


----------



## vadsy

theruley said:


> Sunday church service


I like the very non typical p&w pedalboard, except maybe the morning glory, but whatevs. Tell me about the amp.

good job on the Christmas child boxes.


----------



## theruley

vadsy said:


> I like the very non typical p&w pedalboard, except maybe the morning glory, but whatevs. Tell me about the amp.
> 
> good job on the Christmas child boxes.


It is a home made 5f2a princeton...and i tried to avoid being the stereotypical p&w guitarist, but the morning glory is actually that good!


----------



## vadsy

theruley said:


> It is a home made 5f2a princeton...and i tried to avoid being the stereotypical p&w guitarist, but the morning glory is actually that good!


That’s nice work. Everyone is allowed a mulligan, you’re allowed two for no volume pedal


----------



## Prsman

Working on some cover tunes this morn. Still trying to decide if I prefer the covered SSVs in the JM.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=461651597827956



For Gibsunday I decided to break out my '74 Les Paul Custom and the '64 Fender Concert Amp.

W.


----------



## vokey design

#idontdeservethisrig


----------



## zontar

vadsy said:


> That’s nice work. Everyone is allowed a mulligan, you’re allowed two for no volume pedal


I almost always use a volume pedal to turn down between songs in case I bump the strings.
It has happened.
I also like some volume swells--sometimes.


----------



## vadsy

zontar said:


> I almost always use a volume pedal to turn down between songs in case I bump the strings.
> It has happened.
> I also like some volume swells--sometimes.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## zontar

Actually yesterday, but I had a Les Paul Kind of day, or maybe a kind of a Les Paul kind of day?

I had some time to myself at home & spent it experimenting with some effects & an amp, and worked on some song ideas and some riffs I know.
It was fun and I got some ideas to complete a song I've had in mind.

So playing these two.
They're both modded, and the details have been posted before.
the copy is set up for open G & slide.


----------



## laristotle

vokey design said:


> #idontdeservethisrig


I have no reason to doubt your word.
I'll PM my address and we can arrange shipment?
Just trying to help clear your conscious.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=464356427531238



Spending my morning with this '61 Kay Value Leader Silvertone belonging to @soldierscry before he takes it back home 

W.


----------



## Prsman

vokey design said:


> #idontdeservethisrig
> View attachment 280196


Man, that must sound fantastic


----------



## vokey design

Yea it’s kinda sad that I have it locked up in my basement, it is a very special amp.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=503356456933817



Hit up L&M on my way home from work and couldn't resist taking this Fender Triple Jazzmaster for a spin.

W.


----------



## King Loudness

Edit: double post

W.


----------



## laristotle

Got a gig in a coupla' weeks and going through the coral to pick one for it.
Tonight was the G&L Jazz.
Currently sporting a tortoise shell PG (no fresh pic yet).


----------



## Morkolo

62 avri Stratocaster


----------



## Fullmoon1971

A Strat & Tele day for me. With a couple of 12 fretters for quieter moments


----------



## King Loudness

Trying to pick one to play on today from this particular wall of the guitar room...

W.


----------



## laristotle

Close your eyes and throw a dart?


----------



## King Loudness

laristotle said:


> Close your eyes and throw a dart?
> View attachment 280480


I could, but with the money I would inevitably cost myself by injuring a guitar, I could probably buy another one B)

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=439499950098099



Ended up choosing my '63 refin SG Standard w/Duncan 59s for today's exercise routine on the trampoline.

W.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=436564780275623



A few Magic Sam licks on a Darren Brown Custom cigar box guitar given to me by my grandmother some years back.

W.


----------



## King Loudness

Today my pal Eric from Cody Custom Guitars here in NS brought a few axes for me to demo as part of my #365daysofguitar show. This is the first of the lot, a very cool S style guitar with a figured maple top, figured mahogany back (chambered) maple neck with rw board and 22 frets, Duncan Jazz/JB set, and Gotoh hardware.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=447243112838161












W.


----------



## troyhead

vadsy said:


> I like the very non typical p&w pedalboard





theruley said:


> i tried to avoid being the stereotypical p&w guitarist


So... what makes for a stereotypical p&w board? I’m assuming at least one Strymon pedal, but what else?


----------



## vadsy

troyhead said:


> So... what makes for a stereotypical p&w board? I’m assuming at least one Strymon pedal, but what else?


just off the top of my head. Transparent drives, mild in nature ready for stacking. Multiple delays, tap tempo, preferably digital and analog. At least one JHS and one flavor of the month pedal. Volume pedal. Ambient reverb, lots of it, something pricey and heavenly sounding. Isolated power supply sitting under a custom board made with wood from Noah’s arc.


----------



## theruley

vadsy said:


> just off the top of my head. Transparent drives, mild in nature ready for stacking. Multiple delays, tap tempo, preferably digital and analog. At least one JHS and one flavor of the month pedal. Volume pedal. Ambient reverb, lots of it, something pricey and heavenly sounding. Isolated power supply sitting under a custom board made with wood from Noah’s arc.


yep...that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## King Loudness

vadsy said:


> just off the top of my head. Transparent drives, mild in nature ready for stacking. Multiple delays, tap tempo, preferably digital and analog. At least one JHS and one flavor of the month pedal. Volume pedal. Ambient reverb, lots of it, something pricey and heavenly sounding. Isolated power supply sitting under a custom board made with wood from Noah’s arc.


Don’t forget the Altoids tin... 

W.


----------



## allthumbs56

theruley said:


> yep...that pretty much sums it up!


Definitely need a fuzz for Spirit in the Sky


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=418946719045583












Another cool Cody Custom Guitars demo is up today. This model has an original body design with their unique chambering setup, and it's got a really cool set of Microcoils by Wilde pickups (Bill & Becky Lawrence). Really enjoyed some of the wiring options with this ax.

W.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

JAMES NELIGAN EW-3000 CBK


Epiphone Ltd Edition 50th Anniversary "1962" Sheraton


Gibson Explorer 1976 Reissue (2008)


----------



## davetcan




----------



## sillyak

Fullmoon1971 said:


> Gibson Explorer 1976 Reissue (2008)


That explorer turns my crank. Nice guitar!


----------



## allthumbs56

Two gigs on the weekend. Decided to bring out some old fave's instead of my "old reliable" LP. Friday took my SG Std and Saturday my PRS CU22. The SG was the most pleasant surprise as she mashed with the "newer to me" DSL50 like they were born together.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Got a last minute call from a old friend asking me to fill in for his lead guitarist at his monthly Rock & Blues night (These gigs cover can include anything from 1954 onwards) so the choices were.

2019 Gretsch G2420 (with Filter'Tron Pickups)


2014 Fender MIM Standard Plustop (with Tonerider "Pure Vintage" Pickups)


2001 PRS Core Standard 22


2017 Fender Modern Player Telecaster Plus


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My 19 year old son asked if could come along and maybe jam with us? He bollowed these for the gig.

2011 PRS SE Bernie Marsden 


2008 Recording King RO-17


2012 Kramer Baretta Special RS


----------



## Cardamonfrost

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=439499950098099
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up choosing my '63 refin SG Standard w/Duncan 59s for today's exercise routine on the trampoline.
> 
> W.


Pretty sweet. Maybe contact these guys to see if they give trampoline lessons? Ya know, take you to the next level. .




C


----------



## Dorian2

Been playing my new Epi Thunderbird 4 daily since I got it. It's become difficult to put down actually. Love it.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=398292647714059



Tonight I decided to play some slide on this old Dominion Hawaiian guitar. I believe it's either a Regal or Harmony made ax, probably of birch, and likely dating from the 20s or 30s. It's been in my family for many years and although it has 'egg slicer' action, I still enjoy playing a bit of blues on it from time to time.

W.


----------



## Dorian2

^^ The nice thing about guitars is that even an egg/cheese cutter can be used for a specific tonal purpose. Sounds great Will


----------



## laristotle

King Loudness said:


> likely dating from the 20s or 30s


Like how you captured the sound of the era.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=752168485193722



Tonight's tone cocktail is my '63 Harmony Meteor H-71 through my old faithful silverface Deluxe Reverb. On 10 of course 

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2542659949301100



Living up to my screen name with this pair. My Rusty Anderson 335 through a '64 Fender Concert with everything as loud as she goes. 

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2542659949301100



Living up to my screen name with this pair. My Rusty Anderson 335 through a '64 Fender Concert with everything as loud as she goes. 

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=958912934471811



Tonight's choice ax is my '59 Silvertone 1421 (Harmony made) with original DeArmonds that I picked up from my buddy @Chitmo earlier this year

W.


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC-1. Not a fan of relic generally but this guitar blew me away.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Today it’s my bright pink, pointy Jem with its Floyd Rose and a Super D in the bridge. And it’s mostly threw a cranked Perplex’d. Nothing better for a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=818670978587317



Tonight I broke out my '57 RI Historic LP to celebrate #Gibsunday

W.


----------



## High/Deaf

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=818670978587317
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I broke out my '57 RI Historic LP to celebrate #Gibsunday
> 
> W.



Day *335*? I thought your Rusty Anderson would have fit the bill. And still been Gibsunday compatible, too.

Nice playing, BTW. As usual.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3156887694324822



Rippin' on my '74 Les Paul Custom tonight.

W.


----------



## Milkman

This one.

Nieman body, Mighty Mite neck, Wilkinson bridge, Texas Special pickups.

Freshly set up.


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC, bunch of pedals, Bartel Sugarland. This guitar is knocking me out....I rarely gravitate towards maple necks but this one has changed that.


----------



## Grainslayer

Johnny Spune said:


> Today it’s my bright pink, pointy Jem with its Floyd Rose and a Super D in the bridge. And it’s mostly threw a cranked Perplex’d. Nothing better for a Sunday afternoon.
> View attachment 282484


cool ibanez..I’m currently looking for a 700 series rg like I had back in the day.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

For tonight’s practice.


----------



## Ti-Ron

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3156887694324822
> 
> 
> 
> Rippin' on my '74 Les Paul Custom tonight.
> 
> W.


Okay, I'm out! How can I compete with that?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Alex said:


> Xotic XTC, bunch of pedals, Bartel Sugarland. This guitar is knocking me out....I rarely gravitate towards maple necks but this one has changed that.
> 
> View attachment 282752


The Benson Preamp is still intriguing me. Seems like a fun pedal to play!
Did you ever try a F**k Mini? They seems to be in the same ballpark.


----------



## Alex

Ti-Ron said:


> The Benson Preamp is still intriguing me. Seems like a fun pedal to play!
> Did you ever try a F**k Mini? They seems to be in the same ballpark.


I have not. The Benson is a great sounding unit.


----------



## gproud

Picked up the Epiphone in a trade. I really like it. Sounds and plays great...


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2508693946080838



I found the perfect guitar at my local Long and McQuade just in time for #whackywednesday

W.


----------



## greco

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2508693946080838
> 
> 
> 
> I found the perfect guitar at my local Long and McQuade just in time for #whackywednesday
> 
> W.


Why do I get this happening with all of your videos?


----------



## King Loudness

greco said:


> Why do I get this happening with all of your videos?
> View attachment 282974


Not sure -- it comes up fine here. What browser are you using?

W.


----------



## greco

Chrome through a Mac


----------



## zontar

Well today was an Ibanez day--spent time on my fretless bass & arch top
Both Ibanez (SR500F & AF95)


----------



## High/Deaf

Mod'd my Performer Tele with a Vibramate/B5 kit. Used it last night at practice for the first time. Making for a nice, flexible guitar. The tonal range of the pups is really good.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1032501583750934












My Helm Custom HSS S type just came back from Tyson where I was having some tweaks done to it; IE: adding more pink detailing 

W.


----------



## Ti-Ron

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1032501583750934


Some of your riffs reminds me this epic scene:


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've been playing this recent Kijiji find Squier all week. I kinda wanted to see if I could successfully install a Floyd Rose on it and retain playability. So far, so good. It's playing much better than anticipated. Very stable.


----------



## King Loudness

Ti-Ron said:


> Some of your riffs reminds me this epic scene:


I spent a lot of time learning that in my younger days.

W.


----------



## Ti-Ron

King Loudness said:


> I spent a lot of time learning that in my younger days.
> 
> W.


Next video?
Please!


----------



## pstratman

My crazy nice R8- into a Marshall stack on 9......um pardon..... I am so deaf right now- lol


----------



## doblander

Chito said:


> I figured it'll give us a chance to see who changes guitars often and which guitars are used more often specially folks who have multiple guitars. I'll start.
> 
> Fender 50's Strat Partcaster


XS Vintage series strat copy


----------



## Gavz

Ibanez FR Series with EMG's. I picked this up a few weeks ago but recently spent some quality time with it. The guitar is mint! The neck profile is new to me but is quite easy to play. What a unique guitar.









Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1032501583750934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Helm Custom HSS S type just came back from Tyson where I was having some tweaks done to it; IE: adding more pink detailing
> 
> W.


fantastic technique. You talented bastard : - )


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC - loving this guitar. Never thought a maple neck Tele would be one of my favorite guitars. The journey of trying out gear can be rewarding (albeit expensive : - ) )


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2485524581698189



Today's selection is my 2019 Gibson SG Special with P90s. It's one of my main stage guitars and also one I like to write with quite a bit. 

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1516811395152082



Today was my day off so I decided to break out my TV LP Special and a pair of vintage Fender amps ('64 Fender Concert, '76 Deluxe Reverb).

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=802319533545272



Tuesday Bluesday fun with the Bobkat courtesy @davetcan, and my old Deluxe Reverb. Play loud, friends.

W.


----------



## davetcan

You'll break that little thing if you keep playing that hard on it, LOL. Excellent as usual.


----------



## King Loudness

davetcan said:


> You'll break that little thing if you keep playing that hard on it, LOL. Excellent as usual.


Don't worry, I've got a much lighter touch than the video may suggest... 

W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Had this at practice tonight. Love this guitar.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=618264645610914



Found myself at L&M tonight after work and my buddy Pat suggested I have a go at this new Charvel. Fun times.

W.


----------



## Mooh

Mexican Telecaster Thinline.


----------



## Alex

Duesenberg Double Cat 12


----------



## King Loudness

Alex said:


> Duesenberg Double Cat 12
> 
> View attachment 284542


Is this from the Brian Doherty collection?

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> Is this from the Brian Doherty collection?
> 
> W.


 KL, no, I just bought it new from a dealer.

A


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1004777773211520



Getting Ms. DeVille ready for a weekend of fantastic Christmas themed gospel shows this weekend!

W.


----------



## fernieite

Been playing my 1963 Les Paul Junior a lot lately. I love absolutely everything about this guitar! Pure and simple.


----------



## Alex

Collings Soco (in my avatar). sounds mighty fine


----------



## zontar

fernieite said:


> Been playing my 1963 Les Paul Junior a lot lately. I love absolutely everything about this guitar! Pure and simple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 284640


I also like those cases.
I can stand on them...


----------



## fernieite

Kinda like this?


----------



## fernieite

Yeah, these late 70's version 1 Protector cases are fantastic! The size is not much different than a regular hard case, and the protection is amazing! The later versions in the 80's became quite large and they look kind of funny (hence the "Chainsaw" case slang) I'm sure they protect just as well though...

Most buyers of these old Les Paul Juniors opted for the cheapest (cardboard) "Durabilt" cases. As an example - back in 1961, they were $16. Two other cases were an option, but were way more expensive. (see photo)










The Protector case wasn't cheap for 1977 though - $129.50!


----------



## Rozz

fernieite said:


> Yeah, these late 70's version 1 Protector cases are fantastic! The size is not much different than a regular hard case, and the protection is amazing! The later versions in the 80's became quite large and they look kind of funny (hence the "Chainsaw" case slang) I'm sure they protect just as well though...
> 
> Most buyers of these old Les Paul Juniors opted for the cheapest (cardboard) "Durabilt" cases. As an example - back in 1961, they were $16. Two other cases were an option, but were way more expensive. (see photo)
> 
> View attachment 284682
> 
> 
> The Protector case wasn't cheap for 1977 though - $129.50!
> 
> View attachment 284696


I bought a LP Studio in the mid-eighties that came with a 'chainsaw' case. They were a bit unwieldy but they were pretty light. I actually have fonder memories of the case than the guitar. lol ;-)


----------



## laristotle

Rozz said:


> I bought a LP Studio in the mid-eighties that came with a 'chainsaw' case.


My '85 SG came with one too.
I see ads asking $350+ for them.


----------



## Rozz

laristotle said:


> My '85 SG came with one too.
> I see ads asking $350+ for them.


Yeah, I see they are sought after now. I sold my guitar and case for $600.00 in the mid-nighties sadly. Took me a couple of years to even get that for it.

Did you keep the SG?


----------



## laristotle

Rozz said:


> Did you keep the SG?


Yup. 
The only guitar I bought new in my life.
Custom ordered black on black (none more black) with the top of the line hardware/electronics (shaw pups).

Made the mistake of telling my nephew that he'll inherit it. He's bugging me to die already. lol


----------



## Rozz

laristotle said:


> Yup.
> The only guitar I bought new in my life.


Looks like it has been kept well from the pic.

I semi-ruined my Studio for resale, by installing a Wonderbar on it. 



> Custom ordered black on black (none more black) with the top of the line hardware/electronics (shaw pups).
> 
> Made the mistake of telling my nephew that he'll inherit it. He's bugging me to die already. lol
> 
> View attachment 284740


I can see why he might be anxious...as long as he isn't offering to help. ;-)


----------



## zontar

fernieite said:


> Yeah, these late 70's version 1 Protector cases are fantastic! The size is not much different than a regular hard case, and the protection is amazing! The later versions in the 80's became quite large and they look kind of funny (hence the "Chainsaw" case slang) I'm sure they protect just as well though...
> 
> Most buyers of these old Les Paul Juniors opted for the cheapest (cardboard) "Durabilt" cases. As an example - back in 1961, they were $16. Two other cases were an option, but were way more expensive. (see photo)
> 
> View attachment 284682
> 
> 
> The Protector case wasn't cheap for 1977 though - $129.50!
> 
> View attachment 284696


A friend of mine has a couple of them--and in addition to the protection aspect of things--that handle is great--it balances out the guitar very well.
So many other cases have an awkward;y placed handle so your case nosedives or is otherwise awkward.
That handle is comfortable & well placed.

I would love to have one.


----------



## davetcan

Decided to clean the case while i had it out. Should look a lot better when I'm done


----------



## fernieite

zontar said:


> A friend of mine has a couple of them--and in addition to the protection aspect of things--that handle is great--it balances out the guitar very well.
> So many other cases have an awkward;y placed handle so your case nosedives or is otherwise awkward.
> That handle is comfortable & well placed.
> 
> I would love to have one.


​
Fwiw, here's a good photo showing the size difference between the two versions...

Edit: The original 70s version is on the left and the 80s is on the right.


----------



## davetcan

Interesting, not sure I've ever seen the slim one, is it older or newer?


----------



## High/Deaf

Older. Those were the original 'chainsay cases'. My '77 LPC came with one. Sadly, the plastic latches are a weak point and eventually break (while the rest of the case is basically indestructible), but steel latches can be retrofitted - I have one of each on my case right now.


----------



## fernieite

Many of the original Protector cases (like the one pictured in the ads above) still have their original plastic latches. Mine does. You just have to be careful with them.
However, there are replacement plastic latches (that look just like the originals) available if you need.


----------



## High/Deaf

At an Xmas party over the weekend.


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> Yup.
> The only guitar I bought new in my life.
> Custom ordered black on black (none more black) with the top of the line hardware/electronics (shaw pups).
> 
> Made the mistake of telling my nephew that he'll inherit it. He's bugging me to die already. lol
> 
> View attachment 284740


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=457382908311155



A quick after-work noodle on a Danocaster Esquire just in time for #teletuesday. I originally bought this from @Prsman back in 2016 here on the forum, but had to sell it to help fund the Dano Blackie I bought from @Roryfan in early 2018. Luckily, the current owner is a dear friend of mine and lends it back to me from time to time as he has other Danos in his stable. This has a Budz pickup and a beautiful .86C neck, and just screams. 

W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

‘82 custom for rehearsal tonight. I change the v and t and toggle to get different sounds, it’s all goodness.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2496792360598208



Started the day off playing a special Christmas cover for my grandparents on the '63 Harmony Sovereign H1260...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2472348439544380



and ended the day with some echo-y shred on my Helm Custom Strat. I did spend some time earlier with the black Dano S doing some session work from home, but that didn't make the camera...

W.


----------



## King Loudness

Trying to pick one... hmmm.

W.


----------



## laristotle

King Loudness said:


> Trying to pick one... hmmm.


Let's hear you on the longhorn.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=533235633896248



@laristotle -- ask and ye shall receive 

W.


----------



## laristotle

F'n'eh!
I never would've thought of using a slide on bass.
I just may check that out.


----------



## King Loudness

laristotle said:


> F'n'eh!
> I never would've thought of using a slide on bass.
> I just may check that out.


Me either honestly, but with the short scale and brighter tone of the Long Horn, it made sense to have to some fun with. I have a borrowed Squier P/J Bass here as well and likely wouldn't try it on that one, haha.

W.


----------



## zontar

Played a Regal TriCone resonator, a Fender Custom shop Tele & Strat and a Peavey T-40 bass, among others
None of them mine, but I'd take the Regal, Strat & T-40 if money were no object.


----------



## Alex

Can’t get enough of this XTC


----------



## laristotle

Should use a different pillow as background.
It looks like a beaver got at it. lol


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Should use a different pillow as background.
> It looks like a beaver got at it. lol


So true! Thanks for my laugh for the day.


----------



## davetcan

Spent some time playing this yesterday. Every time I pick it up it puts a big smile on my face so I decided to pull the for sale ad, LOL.


----------



## mechanic

Back and forth with these today. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmatt1972

https://photos.app.goo.gl/GbPTtYeq8XzNKqxz8


----------



## numb41

Picked this up yesterday. Sounds and plays great!


----------



## vadsy

haven't touched it months but it called me out yesterday. kept it up this morning. unique with a thick neck


----------



## Alex

Mick Ralphs ‘58 LP


----------



## numb41

Alex said:


> Mick Ralphs ‘58 LP
> 
> View attachment 285716


Beauty!


----------



## Dorian2

Alex said:


> Mick Ralphs ‘58 LP
> 
> View attachment 285716


Dear Santa Clause......

I'm not playing a guitar tonight because of ripped up finger cuticles from weather. Hurts like a bitch.


----------



## Milkman

I’m playing these two, switching back and forth.

Both are parts casters featuring my daughter Amanda’s art work.

I built them and had the final set up done by local guitar wizard, Steve Blundon.

Both play and sound fantastic.

I’m using basic pedals as shown and plugging them through the 5E3 clone I built.

This little rig is really stimulating me to play, always a good thing.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2563819277072622



The Grinch stole my '63 SG and filmed a clip today. Merry Christmas, y'all 

W.


----------



## Roryfan

L-R:

1979 25th Anniversary

Hendrix partscaster

1972 (birth year)

Sonic Blue CS 69 NOS with reverse headstock

CS 64 Ltd. Edition NAMM Relic

7Up Green “Clapton Plus Deluxe” partscaster

My oldest friend came to visit for a couple of days & he’s pretty handy, so we went to Home Depot yesterday and scored the barn board (I’ve had the guitar hangars for a while, happy to finally get them installed). 

Happy Hanukkah/Festivus/X-Mas to everyone!


----------



## Wardo

Telecaster.

Just tossed the yard pig (turkey) into the oven so will have to play one of the Martins later on and maybe work up Copper Head Road on the resonator.


----------



## John Reilly

King Loudness said:


> The Grinch stole my '63 SG and filmed a clip today. Merry Christmas, y'all


Freakin Grinches , not a bad player though .


----------



## Kerry Brown

My LaPatrie Etude which sits beside my chair in the living room. Waiting for family to show up for Christmas dinner. The sweet, sweet tone is perfect for Christmas Day.


----------



## Prsman

Happy festivus!


----------



## RBlakeney

Prsman said:


> Happy festivus!
> View attachment 286062


Please don’t post any more pictures of this.


----------



## vokey design

this


----------



## Alex

PRS Semi Hollow 594 - fantastic instrument


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

2011 335. Such a solid guitar and good for any kind of music. I’ll use it for our gig tomorrow night.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Driving two hours to jam with a couple of high school buddies. Taking my Vantage VP-795 ( the most versatile guitar I own), the Yamaha LL16M acoustic, and the Traynor YCV20. I’ve jammed with one of them a few times in the past but he moved to the city three years ago and we haven’t jammed since. The other I hadn’t seen in almost forty years when last year he showed up at a bar jam I frequent. It’s going to be a fun day.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Kerry Brown said:


> Driving two hours to jam with a couple of high school buddies. Taking my Vantage VP-795 ( the most versatile guitar I own), the Yamaha LL16M acoustic, and the Traynor YCV20. I’ve jammed with one of them a few times in the past but he moved to the city three years ago and we haven’t jammed since. The other I hadn’t seen in almost forty years when last year he showed up at a bar jam I frequent. It’s going to be a fun day.


We had a great time jamming. We mostly played acoustics but an hour or so of electrics as well. Ian, the guy I had lost touch with after high school, has some serious arthritis in his hands so all of his guitars are tuned to open G. My ear got a workout figuring out what chords he was playing. Usually I just watch someone who knows the song to see what they are playing. Great fun and good times with old friends and their guitars.


----------



## Alex

PRS SH 594

Incredible instrument - Weight is apparently under 7lbs - it is light but feels solid. Playability off the charts, super dark board, flamed mahogany neck, 58/15 LT pickups. It sounds really good. 

I rank this in my top 5 guitars I’ve played.


----------



## zontar

I was going to be playing my fretless bass with others tonight--but people got sick (After I got better, sort of)
I may play some bass later tonight


----------



## skiddypop

Krautster > two Rock > 62 gibby


----------



## RBlakeney

skiddypop said:


> View attachment 286402
> View attachment 286400
> Krautster > two Rock > 62 gibby


Strange looking two rock.


----------



## mechanic

Wardo said:


> Telecaster.
> 
> Just tossed the yard pig (turkey) into the oven so will have to play one of the Martins later on and maybe work up Copper Head Road on the resonator.


Beautiful guitar! I looovvveee the color! Sweet!!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mechanic

Fuzzy dagger said:


> View attachment 286262
> 2011 335. Such a solid guitar and good for any kind of music. I’ll use it for our gig tomorrow night.


Nice guitar! And I like that amp as well. Used to own the Traynor combo ( 30 watt I believe?) Back in the 70's

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee

I’ve gotta start hanging out here more often. @Alex that PRS IS o it of sight man !! 
@Fuzzy dagger i had that same traynor setup. Amazing config. 

I did Christmas Eve mass. 
Here was the culprit. Custom job. I had to have it. Wolf Moehrle

it’s probably 8lbs. No chambering. The pu rings are solid for some reason. Cnc métal if some sort. Probably weigh 3/4lb the two of them. I put MJS pickups in there. It’s really killer.


----------



## Chito

Old photo but this is what I'm going to use for this afternoon's gig.


----------



## greco

Chito said:


> Old photo but this is what I'm going to use for this afternoon's gig.


Enjoy your gig!


----------



## Chito

greco said:


> Enjoy your gig!


Thanks! It's the first of 3 gigs in the next 7 days. Rainbow Bistro today, private New Year's Eve party on Wednesday and then at Sonny's Bar and Grill on Friday, Jan 3rd.


----------



## Budda

Probably the tele if I get around to playing today, but maybe the aerodyne.


----------



## MarkM

Alex said:


> PRS SH 594
> 
> Incredible instrument - Weight is apparently under 7lbs - it is light but feels solid. Playability off the charts, super dark board, flamed mahogany neck, 58/15 LT pickups. It sounds really good.
> 
> I rank this in my top 5 guitars I’ve played.
> 
> View attachment 286384
> View attachment 286386
> View attachment 286388
> View attachment 286390


That is a beautiful guitar!

The blue is overwhelming to me , but that is just my look at things.

Semi hollow , nice neck, great pickups, cool finish, great action and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=466544427573697



Gibsunday fun with my Historic goldtop.

W.


----------



## zontar

Well it was a fretless bass kind of day today.


----------



## higginsneil

My S57 Nash Strat sort like comfort food in the hands.


----------



## MarkM

I was talked out of selling it and now I am loving it!


----------



## mechanic

This is my guit of the day.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos

Band practice so......these two for sure


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=504898293713393



Rusty 335 into a '64 Fender Concert and some choice pedals 

W.


----------



## Prsman

Nice old Fender. Have a grand New Year everyone


----------



## King Loudness

'76 Ibanez 2464 Byrdland in the studio today courtesy @soldierscry for a review and demo! Getting to know it first...

W.


----------



## sambonee

I hate to admit it but this guitar really rocks and it’s all original

daisy rock set neck.

got it for my kids for $150. And it’s killer to play.


----------



## Wardo

Started with the telecaster working through some songs for a jam tomorrow and ended up back on the les paul junior which is what always happens.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=521153468498896



Spending today doing an overview and demo of this beauty. Thanks again @soldierscry for letting me take it for a spin! '76 Ibanez 2464.

W.


----------



## Prsman

Trying to get a setlist down with these two today. Both really dig Dan’s JTM50:


----------



## Alex

Prsman said:


> Trying to get a setlist down with these two today. Both really dig Dan’s JTM50:
> 
> View attachment 287482
> View attachment 287484


how is the Suhr offset?


----------



## Alex

PRS 594, Bartel Sugarland, reverb setting on the Volante, Phase setting on Deco, Benson Preamp acting awesome a boost, Vertex Ultra Phonix. The Vertex OD is superb.


----------



## Wardo

Took a les paul jr and a pro jr to a jam today.


Edit: Sitting on the couch banging on this one for the last 3 or 4 hours.










Stranger in my mirror.
Lines around my eyes.
String around my finger.
And I don't remember why.


----------



## Prsman

Alex said:


> how is the Suhr offset?


It’s a really nice guitar. I’ve owned a tonne of suhrs and this is my fav. Never thought i would dig this body shape so much....killer ergos for my body geometry.

I’ve owned hss suhrs with the uncovered ssv in the bridge, but the covered ssv’s in this guitar sound waay different, and to my ears waaaay better. Think fat, articulate chime. With the neck pup lowered, it can get pretty duo jet’ish in the middle position.

I also own an amazing alt t pro, and although the alt t feels better made guitar and sounds unreal with the thornbuckers, the jm is more my style (i think).

Today, I’ve been going back and forth btw the two suhrs trying to decide which one I’m keeping. Havin’ a time :


----------



## higginsneil

Played that one today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

Prsman said:


> It’s a really nice guitar. I’ve owned a tonne of suhrs and this is my fav. Never thought i would dig this body shape so much....killer ergos for my body geometry.
> 
> I’ve owned hss suhrs with the uncovered ssv in the bridge, but the covered ssv’s in this guitar sound waay different, and to my ears waaaay better. Think fat, articulate chime. With the neck pup lowered, it can get pretty duo jet’ish in the middle position.
> 
> I also own an amazing alt t pro, and although the alt t feels better made guitar and sounds unreal with the thornbuckers, the jm is more my style (i think).
> 
> Today, I’ve been going back and forth btw the two suhrs trying to decide which one I’m keeping. Havin’ a time :
> 
> View attachment 287546


Tell me more about that red Strat.


----------



## Prsman

Roryfan said:


> Tell me more about that red Strat.


89 Deluxe American Standard. Nice guitar. Really dig the lace sensors.


----------



## Roryfan

Prsman said:


> 89 Deluxe American Standard. Nice guitar. Really dig the lace sensors.


Nice. One of my keeper Strats is a partscaster with the Red/Silver/Blue combo. With the TBX control they do everything I was trying to get from HSS but are actually balanced.


----------



## StratCat

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 286056
> 
> 
> L-R:
> 
> 1979 25th Anniversary
> 
> Hendrix partscaster
> 
> 1972 (birth year)
> 
> Sonic Blue CS 69 NOS with reverse headstock
> 
> CS 64 Ltd. Edition NAMM Relic
> 
> 7Up Green “Clapton Plus Deluxe” partscaster
> 
> My oldest friend came to visit for a couple of days & he’s pretty handy, so we went to Home Depot yesterday and scored the barn board (I’ve had the guitar hangars for a while, happy to finally get them installed).
> 
> Happy Hanukkah/Festivus/X-Mas to everyone!


Out of all those Strats, which is THE one and why? Just on looks alone, I’m liking the CS 64.


----------



## Roryfan

You are correct sir, it is indeed the CS 64. Perfect (for me) chunky C neck profile, very resonant unplugged & the tone is clear but not strident. This guitar was displayed at the ‘09 NAMM show, so my best guess is that Fender put a little extra care into the wood selection & build. 

A friend was so impressed that he made me a very generous offer but I surprised us both & declined it. He ended up buying the same guitar from the production run (IIRC it was limited to ‘09), however it was a little heavier (the grain on the ash was tighter), the pickups were a tad hotter & we both agreed that the trade show guitar was marginally better. Here’s another pic in honour of STRATurday.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=481421152571274



Shredding on a vintage Ibanez Byrdland courtesy of @soldierscry 

W.


----------



## laristotle

'98 CE22


----------



## King Loudness

Goldie, my Dano Tele

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=803726563424332



A bit of late night fun with a cold bevy and my Rusty 335.

W.


----------



## Milkman

I played this guitar for more than an hour this evening. For a few minutes, I had my Buck Owens on. What a pure beautiful Fender(ish) tone.

Felt effing great.


----------



## mechanic

This today.
My dreadnaught junior.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1032379387127184



Well, I _was _playing my 2019 Les Paul Special, but...

W.


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC

Ps. Tree came down this evening


----------



## Milkman

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1032379387127184
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I _was _playing my 2019 Les Paul Special, but...
> 
> W.


If your clips were youtube or something else that us non-facebook users could view, I’d be watching and probably liking.


----------



## King Loudness

Milkman said:


> If your clips were youtube or something else that us non-facebook users could view, I’d be watching and probably liking.



I do have a YouTube channel where I post daily content as well  

Some of the posts are in this thread here on GC:

365 Days of Guitar (2020 Edition)




W.


----------



## Milkman

King Loudness said:


> I do have a YouTube channel where I post daily content as well
> 
> Some of the posts are in this thread here on GC:
> 
> 365 Days of Guitar (2020 Edition)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.


Yup, you’ll see my likes on the ones we can all watch.


----------



## davetcan

Just picked this up and putting it through it's paces. I believe I'm going to like it. Thanks to @pstratman for the easy deal!


----------



## pstratman

davetcan said:


> Just picked this up and putting it through it's paces. I believe I'm going to like it. Thanks to @pstratman for the easy deal!


Thank you Dave!


----------



## Rozz

davetcan said:


> Just picked this up and putting it through it's paces. I believe I'm going to like it. Thanks to @pstratman for the easy deal!


Looks damn near new from here. Nice.


----------



## King Loudness

davetcan said:


> Just picked this up and putting it through it's paces. I believe I'm going to like it. Thanks to @pstratman for the easy deal!


Very nice score @davetcan -- congrats and HNGD 

PS -- I think you're going to like the video coming for Day 10 on my YT channel tomorrow... 

W.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=787132271756586



"A few notes" on my '57 RI Les Paul goldtop 

W.


----------



## Alex

PRS SH 594


----------



## Prsman

Alex said:


> PRS SH 594
> 
> View attachment 288312


Holy smokes!! Unreal!


----------



## Prsman

Suhr JM is getting loads of playing these days:


----------



## Milkman

davetcan said:


> Just picked this up and putting it through it's paces. I believe I'm going to like it. Thanks to @pstratman for the easy deal!


LOL, what’s not to like?


----------



## Rozz

Alex said:


> PRS SH 594
> 
> View attachment 288312


Man you have some nice guitars Alex. Always a pleasure viewing your posts.


----------



## Alex

Rozz said:


> Man you have some nice guitars Alex. Always a pleasure viewing your posts.


thx for that. Cheers


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2200544270254307



You need a 335 (or similar) to play old Rush... R.I.P Neil. We love you

W.


----------



## Alex

Collings Soco Deluxe


----------



## Budda

The new jazzmaster and the aerodyne.


----------



## laristotle

Budda said:


> The new jazzmaster and the aerodyne.


dibs on the aerodyne, if you ever decide to sell (or trade).


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Grainslayer

Hahaha,nice


King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1032379387127184
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I _was _playing my 2019 Les Paul Special, but...
> 
> W.


----------



## Alex

SVL S through my AXE FX- Apogee Duet-Logic Pro. Sounds good.


----------



## Dorian2

Was messing with some Micing and recording earlier today. I realized when I looked at the pic that I forgot to put the truss cover back on. oops. There's a BW initial in there from who knows who.


----------



## higginsneil

Play all of them only problem I need more guitars. #burstjunkie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Just the Taylor. The tele stays on the stand most times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pat6969

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2200544270254307
> 
> 
> 
> You need a 335 (or similar) to play old Rush... R.I.P Neil. We love you
> 
> W.


That guitar is bigger than the guy playing it!


----------



## pstratman

Albert Lee.... still trying to decide if I like the lace sensors- great guitar though....


----------



## davetcan

Try them in the band mix before you make up your mind  Sounded good to me.


----------



## pstratman

davetcan said:


> Try them in the band mix before you make up your mind  Sounded good to me.


Speaking of band mix- how did you make out....


----------



## davetcan

pstratman said:


> Speaking of band mix- how did you make out....


Haven't had one yet, post holiday laziness I think  I ordered a set of Toneriders from the UK, as I've always wanted to try them, and picked up some Dimarzios here. Once they all arrive I'll have some fun mixing and matching. Love the guitar though.


----------



## JeremyP

pstratman said:


> Albert Lee.... still trying to decide if I like the lace sensors- great guitar though....


I had the Albert Lee for a while before Dave, when I originally got it , it had the Lace Sensor Holy Grails in it. I put those golds in and found I liked them quite a bit but they took a while to grow on me.


----------



## JeremyP

Haven't put this down since it came through my doors


----------



## silvertonebetty

My tele for once with the Mesa crank volume at 6-7 and master at one .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

working from home today and taking some breaks....


----------



## Roryfan

vadsy said:


> working from home today and taking some breaks....


FTR my like was for the Matchless. ;-)


----------



## vadsy

Roryfan said:


> FTR my like was for the Matchless. ;-)


the Matchless is nothing more than a Blues Jr without the reverb. I play it because brand names matter to me. I hold it in as high a regard as my Guess jeans and Reebok Pumps


----------



## Roryfan

vadsy said:


> the Matchless is nothing more than a Blues Jr without the reverb. I play it because brand names matter to me. I hold it in as high a regard as my Guess jeans and Reebok Pumps


TBH you always struck me as a Jordache man.


----------



## vadsy

Roryfan said:


> TBH you always struck me as a Jordache man.


I can honestly say that I’m not sure what that is


----------



## Roryfan




----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=178722183201553



'74 Les Paul Custom 20th Anni. Review of this one coming soon to YT!

W.


----------



## Milkman

I call it the Space Cowboy.

Some call it the Gangster of Love.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=213215103176155



My buddy just brought over this early 50s SS Stewart (made by Kay) -- looking forward to demoing this one in depth on the YT channel soon 

W.


----------



## Alex

‘58 Mick Ralphs CC Les Paul


----------



## Alex

Eastman 59/v


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=183422313048563



Warming up on a PRS McCarty with 58/15 pickups and an IRW neck. This beauty will be on YouTube soon for a cool instrumental video I did today, as well as a more in depth review and demo coming later on.

W.


----------



## Festus McCorkindale

Playing this MJT relic’d early 60s style telecaster lovingly built by a forum member (VHTO) who did an amazing job!


----------



## Budda

My prs as well as my jazzmaster.


----------



## Yelir

King Loudness said:


> Warming up on a PRS McCarty with 58/15 pickups and an IRW neck. This beauty will be on YouTube soon for a cool instrumental video I did today, as well as a more in depth review and demo coming later on.
> 
> W.


Sweet looking guitar! What year is it? I have had serious pain wanting a PRS in my lineup but things didn't work out recently at nearby shops!


----------



## Mooh

Plain Jane Godin LG with humbuckers direct into the Traynor YCV40 with extension cab both loaded with Eminence Cannabis Rex speakers. 

Kick out the jams.


----------



## Alex

Fender CS Strat ‘67 RI


----------



## King Loudness

Yelir said:


> Sweet looking guitar! What year is it? I have had serious pain wanting a PRS in my lineup but things didn't work out recently at nearby shops!


It’s a 2016. It was graciously lent to me by a guitar student for a video review that’s coming soon. Great guitar.

W.


----------



## Dorian2

Just playing the LP tonight through the BJ. I never grew up as a Hendrix and Vaughn fan as I was into different "stuff". Right now I'm going through the Little Wing chord progression and working some shit out. This one's got to be done proper.....gonna take a bit to "get it"


----------



## mechanic

This today.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prsman

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=183422313048563
> 
> 
> 
> Warming up on a PRS McCarty with 58/15 pickups and an IRW neck. This beauty will be on YouTube soon for a cool instrumental video I did today, as well as a more in depth review and demo coming later on.
> 
> W.


Awesome playing man! Killer tone too


----------



## pstratman

Today it's all about my Palermo Shelby(335).... really nice playing and killer sounding guitar- mine is serial #3. This is my tone straight into my amp- no pedals.


----------



## King Loudness

Prsman said:


> Awesome playing man! Killer tone too


Thanks man. I realized after we chatted that the guitar doesn't have the 58/15 LTs, but rather just the regular ones. Still a killer sounding ax! Filming a review with her tomorrow.

W.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My Taylor plugged into the Mesa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

2016 Mag 7


----------



## zontar

I spent a chunk of Saturday playing the one on the left:








through this:









Since then been busy, sick & tired, so played very little.
But it got loud then & I'm hoping to get some more playing in this week--I have some stuff I want to work through.
But lots of stuff I need to get done at home.


----------



## MarkM

Festus McCorkindale said:


> Playing this MJT relic’d early 60s style telecaster lovingly built by a forum member (VHTO) who did an amazing job!


MJT?


----------



## Festus McCorkindale

MarkM said:


> MJT?


MJT Aged Finishes


----------



## MarkM

I still don't get it MJT is short for aged finish?


----------



## greco

Festus McCorkindale said:


> MJT Aged Finishes


Excellent website!


----------



## Budda

bday tele tonight, jazzmaster is out at the techs and I'm working on ambient tones and generally being sleepy.


----------



## greco

Budda said:


> I'm working on *ambient tones and generally being sleepy*.


What a huge change from when I saw you with Sparrows in Waterloo!

Don't tell me you are going all "ambient" on us now!!??
No wonder you are sleepy...LOL (j/k)


----------



## numb41

These two tonight. The ‘70 standard is new to me. Great guitar. 
The Jr. is a ‘61


----------



## laristotle

'85 Standard, Shaw PAF's


----------



## tdotrob

This is a cool thread, love seeing all the gear.

For me tonight my couch guitar is this Silverburst Epi I picked up on the weekend. New wiring harness, nut and Seymour Duncan Alt 8 in the bridge and it’s a pretty decent playing and sounding guitar, perfect for laying around on the couch without a worry.


----------



## GTmaker

Been playing my (new for me) Cort G250P lately. Love the middle pickup with a nice pinch of the piezo saddle acoustic pickup mix.
thanks to Dave for making it happen.
G.


----------



## Festus McCorkindale

MarkM said:


> I still don't get it MJT is short for aged finish?


Great company that does relic work on bodies and necks for your dream F-style partscaster project. You can buy the bodies and necks from them, or send them your own, to be refinished and relic’d.


----------



## Festus McCorkindale

GTmaker said:


> Been playing my (new for me) Cort G250P lately. Love the middle pickup with a nice pinch of the piezo saddle acoustic pickup mix.
> thanks to Dave for making it happen.
> G.
> View attachment 291442
> 
> 
> View attachment 291444


Cort guitars are great


----------



## Festus McCorkindale

numb41 said:


> These two tonight. The ‘70 standard is new to me. Great guitar.
> The Jr. is a ‘61
> 
> View attachment 291436


Both are nice, but that Jr made me fall of my chair. I love it


----------



## Chitmo

New to me 75 Tele Custom.


----------



## Alex

PRS SH 594 and Eastman 59/v


----------



## Alex

Humbucker roundup and a/b’ing:

Mick Ralphs Les Paul
Eastman 59/v BK
PRS Semi Hollow 594

The Ralphs bridge has an edge to it while the Lollar bridge in the Eastman is more “polite”. The 594, even though a double cutaway, is PHAT and in the LP camp of tones. The coils in the PRS split and the versatility is stellar. One of the finest instruments I have played. All 3 guitars are superb in their own right.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2579975982224596



Some Pops Staples licks on a '66 Jazzmaster. Coming to #365DaysofGuitar soon!










(yes, the '54 Gibson L4-C with DeArmond is getting some video love too; I just finished playing some really fun Django style jazz on it a few minutes ago)

W.


----------



## Roryfan

2010 Gibson CS R5 “Hot Mod” LP Custom, currently sporting Duncan Slash pickups

80s Greco LP with long neck tenon, Brandon Wound neck PAF & Duncan Pearly Gates bridge pickups, Bourns pots & vintage caps. Not chambered but weighs 8 lbs. on the nose, neck profile is reminiscent of a 70s LP.

The Pearly Gates gets very honky when you roll the volume back a little but has that Billy G. sizzle when it’s full up. I think the magnet orientation of the Duncan is “backwards” (same as his Strat pickups) as it’s out of phase in the middle position.

P.S. This post is 95% GC content. Thanks to @faracaster for the Black Beauty, @Morattoampshop for the Greco & all the elbow grease stripping off that black poly, @pckpat for the Pearly and @Alistair6 & @bluehugh2 for the soldering skills.


----------



## mechanic

I figured I'd go "authentic" today,,,
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
All set up now. Plays pretty Good!


----------



## Alan Small

2013 Pro Closet Classic Tele


----------



## Chito

Played this today during rehearsals.
2009 Gibson ES-339 Custom Shop


----------



## Vally

Have been playing this quite a bit lately.


----------



## Alex

Played a couple Frank Bros guitars today. Really nice. Pic of a build in progress (Arcade model)


----------



## Milkman

Since I’ve been on a Tele kick for a few weeks now, I thought I’d try this one.

Sounds great. Nice Warmoth neck, Bill Lawrence neck pup, Fender custom shop bridge pup, Wilkinson compensated three saddle bridge.

Needs new strings though.


----------



## tdotrob

Not electric but it’s song writing mode tonight with a late 70’s F-65.

Love the sound of this guitar, and the Japanese laminate pairs well with harsh Alberta climate, guitar has stayed stable 40+ years on.


----------



## Rozz

Milkman said:


> Since I’ve been on a Tele kick for a few weeks now, I thought I’d try this one.


Nice top.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Severn X. Stellar guitar. The Duncan humbucker is outstanding.


----------



## laristotle

tdotrob said:


> Not electric


Which acoustic did you play today ?


----------



## tdotrob

laristotle said:


> Which acoustic did you play today ?


Oops sorry


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=118419829564796



Dano T in faded CAR courtesy of my pal @mingo 

W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Played this tonight, a 2011 j-45 standard. Plays like a dream, very easy, stays tuned. It’s really good for song writing, with 10’s on, it’s easy to do fills and such. Really pleasant tone for singing and comfortable as well. Might have new tune here...


----------



## tdotrob

Here is something different, I call it my guilty pleasure. Bolt on neck no name Les Paul copy. I got this in a trade for some records I had listed, and it played nice enough at the exchange I thought I’d give it a complete makeover as a neat novelty guitar. Thing is, it sounds really really good. I never need to tune it, has super low action with no buzz to be found and I’ve come to appreciate it for all its broken biding, wonky pickup switch, dents and scratches, somehow, some way this guitar is just a joy to play so I just left as is.

Someone carved their initials and number into the backplate.


----------



## zontar

That was likely made by Matsumoku in Japan and could have had sticker with any number of "Brands" on it.
If you like it as is--cool.
Enjoy!


----------



## zontar

Meanwhile I spent some time last night with my Les Paul testing out different sounds on my relatively new Chorus pedal and my Octave pedal.
Some fun sounds I'll probably never actually use and some very usable ones as well.


----------



## Milkman

It was a Strat sort of weekend and Monday.

Sometimes you just have to grab the whammy and give it a shake.


----------



## Chito

Ibanez PM35 NT I'll be using this guitar for the next 6 days. Will be playing with it through a Fender Pro Jr with the duo this weekend.


----------



## Milkman

Chito said:


> Ibanez PM35 NT I'll be using this guitar for the next 6 days. Will be playing with it with the duo this weekend.


What, no toothbrush?


----------



## tdotrob

zontar said:


> That was likely made by Matsumoku in Japan and could have had sticker with any number of "Brands" on it.
> If you like it as is--cool.
> Enjoy!


Ya I spent a little bit of time trying to figure out what it was and realized it’s just 1 of thousands of Matsumoku made bolt ons.

It’s a decent guitar, def. not the best out there, but it’s cool and I still spend a fair bit of time messing around w it. Some things are just better left as is.


----------



## BlueRocker

My newest toy


----------



## Rozz

Milkman said:


> It was a Strat sort of weekend and Monday.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to grab the whammy and give it a shake.
> 
> View attachment 294060


Awesome, can you post a picture of the back? Thx.


----------



## Dorian2

Testing out and adjusting my Squier Partscaster and being overly anal about it.


----------



## zontar

tdotrob said:


> Ya I spent a little bit of time trying to figure out what it was and realized it’s just 1 of thousands of Matsumoku made bolt ons.
> 
> It’s a decent guitar, def. not the best out there, but it’s cool and I still spend a fair bit of time messing around w it. Some things are just better left as is.


I modded my Matsumoku made LP copy--but then I hardly ever touched it before.
Although some mods were needed, so were more maintenance than mods.
(Such as replacing broken machine heads & the nut.)
But I like the pickups I put in it--and some of the changes were purely cosmetic.

But now I play much more often.
It's my open G guitar.
But it has been known to be in standard tuning at times.


----------



## Milkman

Rozz said:


> Awesome, can you post a picture of the back? Thx.


Thanks man.

I don’t see a picture of the back after assembly but I’ll look a bit more.

This is the back before assy.


----------



## Alex

Had a friend over a/b’ing guitars. Lotsa fun - the single coil guitars ended up ruling the day.


----------



## laristotle

That's a cool layout.


----------



## pstratman

2019 Les Paul jr.....
It has a real Alex Lifeson tone-just need the echo...


----------



## mechanic

This today. Setting up some effects parameters









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdotrob

Today was all SG, played it for about an before everyone woke up this morning, ended up working late and had another couple hours with it. 

I swapped the stock 57’s for a Dominger Warlord in the Bridge and Raw in the neck, got rid of the board and replaced with push pull volume and linear taper tone pots.

The dominger pickups are killer, Bridge is about 17.5k and neck 13, lots of clarity and hot clean up nicely rolling off the volume.


----------



## StratCat

Alex said:


> ...- the single coil guitars ended up ruling the day.
> 
> View attachment 294366


That’s interesting to read, so I’m going to ask why?


----------



## pstratman

Last night it was a strat evening but more importantly I was trying one of those Yamaha practice amps..... when looking at clips I really like Philip Sayce playing using one of those so I dialed in his core sound the best I could- his volume was on 10 mine was much lower......anyway- not even close(Philip has vintage pedals and the best hands ever) but here it is- lol


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've been playing this old '86 Kramer Focus 6000 quite a bit lately.


----------



## mechanic

Played this for a bit today.
Really digging the Duncan 59









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

VanillaTrice said:


> I've been playing this old '86 Kramer Focus 6000 quite a bit lately.


nice album collection too


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

I keep playing my fretless, but played a Jazzmaster earlier--they are just so comfortable to play.


----------



## Alex

Played a 1951 Tele (maybe a Broadcaster?) that had no finish left, humbucker in the neck, neck was medium size. Sounded good and had a very warm jazzy tone. The bridge pup I think was original and sounded really good and not overly bright. The playability was excellent and it felt like playing unwound strings (even though wound strings were on the guitar). I forgot to take a pic at the shop but this did happen!

it apparently belonged to one of the Eagles (band) techs back in the day.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Songwriting with this today. 2012 traditional.


----------



## tdotrob

Wardo said:


>


Ahhh beauty firebird. I want one really bad.


----------



## Strummer70

Alex said:


> Played a couple Frank Bros guitars today. Really nice. Pic of a build in progress (Arcade model)
> 
> View attachment 292718


Is that one you are having built? I’m waiting on one myself. Should be finished soon. 

Really great guitars and nice guys too.


----------



## Alex

Strummer70 said:


> Is that one you are having built? I’m waiting on one myself. Should be finished soon.
> 
> Really great guitars and nice guys too.


no, but I did put an order in that day.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm about to excavate the bass from my closet that i haven't touched in probably 8 months. this oughta be good for a laugh.


----------



## laristotle

You may surprise yourself. 'shit! I do remember how to play that!'


----------



## zontar

I keep finding myself playing fretless bass, not a virtuoso by any means--but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## MS41R8

Today’s guitar was this amazing ‘55 tribute tele I got off of @Swervin55 which I believe was built by @zztomato .....the show was a packed to capacity Monkey Top Saloon and the dance floor was rocking the whole time . As we play a lot of classic country in this band the steel bends and chicken pick in’ were in abundance ...this was the result after 5 hours !!! 
#TelecasterLove
#NothingLikeTheStage


----------



## vadsy

MS41R8 said:


> Today’s guitar was this amazing ‘55 tribute tele I got off of @Swervin55 which I believe was built by @zztomato .....the show was a packed to capacity Monkey Top Saloon and the dance floor was rocking the whole time . As we play a lot of classic country in this band the steel bends and chicken pick in’ were in abundance ...this was the result after 5 hours !!!
> #TelecasterLove
> #NothingLikeTheStage
> 
> 
> View attachment 294994


This is a great guitar. Nice V neck, Mare pickups, Glendale bridge. I got a set of Haystacks after playing this one. Beautiful


----------



## MS41R8

vadsy said:


> This is a great guitar. Nice V neck, Mare pickups, Glendale bridge. I got a set of Haystacks after playing this one. Beautiful


You are spot on with that ! I had it almost a year now and it’s been such a great guitar for me. I played it on many shows and it has that vintage tele sound and feel .


----------



## zztomato

I'm glad it's getting some use- understatement of the day. 

I'm curious what @Swervin55 replaced it with. Maybe a real 55?


----------



## Swervin55

zztomato said:


> I'm glad it's getting some use- understatement of the day.
> I'm curious what @Swervin55 replaced it with. Maybe a real 55?


I didn't replace it actually. I'm still pretty well set for Teles. And it wasn't that I really wanted to see the guitar go as much as Matt needed a "country" tele and this is it in spades. This was the nicest 1/4 sawn neck I've ever seen, single piece ash MJT body, beautiful white burst and the Don Mare Hayride's did country like nothing else. Just, not playing much country these days. I'm so glad it went to a really good home and it's obviously getting used. Nice post Matt.


----------



## MS41R8

Swervin55 said:


> I didn't replace it actually. I'm still pretty well set for Teles. And it wasn't that I really wanted to see the guitar go as much as Matt needed a "country" tele and this is it in spades. This was the nicest 1/4 sawn neck I've ever seen, single piece ash MJT body, beautiful white burst and the Don Mare Hayride's did country like nothing else. Just, not playing much country these days. I'm so glad it went to a really good home and it's obviously getting used. Nice post Matt.


Yes, I am still thankful you answered when I put out my search for the perfect country tele.

It’s getting great use ! I pair it with my other MJT tele that is basically identicle to a ‘51 “Nocaster” in looks/specs. In all honesty , these 2 partscasters are heads above my all original vintage Teles I have in the collection (feel and sound). I am a die hard tele fan and a vintage guitar guy but it’s just a fact that they are.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Noodling some blues to YouTube backing tracks. I’ve had several 335 style guitars and was never quite satisfied. Found this Epi cheap on Craig’s List. Replaced the pickups and electronics. It is a blues/rock monster.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Roryfan

vadsy said:


>


That combo of blue + binding + RW = sexy AF


----------



## vadsy

Roryfan said:


> That combo of blue + binding + RW = sexy AF


thanks, and I agree. still after all these years and Teles, I'd say its my number one


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


>


Is that an older Nordheimer? My Gramps had a Heintzman that's still in the family. Both Canadian brands I believe.


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


> Is that an older Nordheimer? My Gramps had a Heintzman that's still in the family. Both Canadian brands I believe.


I got curious last night and checked on it, seems to be an early 60's serial number. Soundboard says Nordheimer Toronto, cabinetry says Heintzman Lethbridge


----------



## Alex

PRS 594


----------



## tdotrob

Still on my Les Paul kick, just brought this guy home and it’s fun to play so far. Needs to be cleaned and setup but pretty mint and sounds good so far, super light.


----------



## Alex

John Cruz Fender Strat - SRV all the way baby....


----------



## AJ6stringsting

My 1979 Fender Strat with Fender Custom Shop 69 pickups and my 1984 Randy Rhoads / Jackson guitars.


----------



## MarkM

vadsy said:


> I got curious last night and checked on it, seems to be an early 60's serial number. Soundboard says Nordheimer Toronto, cabinetry says Heintzman Lethbridge


My Granma had one the same that she played all the time. To cheap to get someone in to tune it so it sounded awful!


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## RYAN1987M




----------



## vadsy

getting up in the years but you wouldn't know it by just looking at her. can't believe I thought about selling it a couple years ago, stupid amp gas. gotta get the stock bridge pickup back in to bring it back to original glory


----------



## MarkM

Can say that I have never laid my guitars in a porn scene before !

Well Done, Clapping in a respectful manner!


----------



## Alex

A Strat day


----------



## Alex

Tom Anderson Superbird


----------



## Milkman

Last night it was the Space Cowboy.

I think I’ll throw a new set of strings on something tonight.

which one.....


----------



## Mooh

vadsy said:


> I got curious last night and checked on it, seems to be an early 60's serial number. Soundboard says Nordheimer Toronto, cabinetry says Heintzman Lethbridge


The Nordheimer jumped out at me too. Mine's a 1916 upright, sounds terrific. Bought it a few years ago to replace a lesser upright that was beyond redemption. A good friend is a piano tuner and service tech and he still has some work to do on it but it fine as it stands. He was surprised to find his own service card in it from 30 years ago. As much as the convenience and size of the digital Yamaha I have tempts me, there's nothing like the sound of a good acoustic piano. (One of the reasons I volunteer to open a local church on Sunday mornings is to get time on their Heintzman grand in an acoustically great room.)


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> One of the reasons I volunteer to open a local church on Sunday mornings is to get time on their Heintzman grand in an acoustically great room.


That must be an amazing experience!


----------



## Alex

Les Paul Mick Ralphs R8. A/B’ed a bunch of pedals; ThorpyFX Heavy Water, Gunshot, Fallout Cloud, Benson Preamp, Van Weelden Royal Overdrive, Vertex Ultra Phonix.going through the Bartel. Great pedals and sounded massive.


----------



## Alex

Collings Soco Deluxe.


----------



## MarkM

Alex said:


> Collings Soco Deluxe.
> 
> View attachment 297416


You sure have some nice guitars and you can play them!

I listened to your Sound cloud, love Highway Star!

Reminds me of my ill spent youth?


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Played my ‘91 American standard tonight at rehearsal. I had to dial in a bit more mid and bass on the amp, compared to my Les Paul. The scale length messed me up but I really dig 2nd position on the switch. A little bit squawky.


----------



## Mooh

Sometimes I get to play a House before it is shipped. This is a cherry and spruce bouzouki with a matte finish and an absolutely lovely tone. I’m the obviously old guy.

Edit: Oops, the link.

www.houseguitars.com


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC


----------



## Mooh

Still the most underrated Stratolike guitar out there in my opinion. Godin Progression.


----------



## iamthehub

Mooh said:


> Still the most underrated Stratolike guitar out there in my opinion. Godin Progression.
> 
> View attachment 297864


Agreed 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

I should have taken pictures, and they aren't mine, but I played a Regal Tricone Reso--I loved the sound & not too heavy or a metal bodied reso.
Also an Ibanez SRIC6 -closer to the Fender Bass VI than a baritone--It was comfortable & has me thinking about it if I can get the money together (Or if I see one used down the road.)
I'm not that into baritones, although I enjoy music that's been played on them.
But this one I really liked.

& finally a new Fender Lead II & a III as well.
Nothing fantastic, but certainly not bad either.
Pretty close in feel to the old Lead series.


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> Still the most underrated Stratolike guitar out there in my opinion. Godin Progression.
> 
> View attachment 297864


Awesome Mooh!


----------



## laristotle

'03 AS 120 with super 58's


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC again. Love this guitar.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Still the most underrated Stratolike guitar out there in my opinion. Godin Progression.
> 
> View attachment 297864


A while back I was considering one, but I think was when I got my fretless bass instead.
But I would definitely consider one if I were to get a Strat Style guitar.


----------



## Alex

Cruz Strat. lovin it.


----------



## Prsman

Happy flametop Friday b’ys


----------



## Roryfan

Prsman said:


> Happy flametop Friday b’ys
> 
> View attachment 299320


I know most of youse are coo-coo for dirty lemon but I lurve me a “strong” burst with some red in it. That top is gorgeous!


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I gigged with my 1971 Medallion Series Flying V, Jackson Dinky with a Floyd Rose, 1979 Fender Strat w/ a Wilkinson trem and a 24 fret, reversed neck Randy Rhoads copy with a Floyd Rose.


----------



## Alex

Simon Law SVL


----------



## zontar

Been playing my fretless bass to test out my new pedal.


----------



## StratCat

‘57 Hot Rod w/ Lace Sensors


----------



## mturk

Alex said:


> Simon Law SVL
> 
> View attachment 299962


Love the colour and dark fretboard!


----------



## TVvoodoo




----------



## Alex

mturk said:


> Love the colour and dark fretboard!


the finish is Daytona Blue and has a small amount of sparkle - very subtle and visible when up close.


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've been playing my trusty old '83 SG while everything is shut down for quarantine.


----------



## StratCat

VanillaTrice said:


> I've been playing my trusty old '83 SG while everything is shut down for quarantine.


is that colour gold that has worn over the years? Looks really cool.


----------



## Alex

Fender Cruz Strat.


----------



## VanillaTrice

StratCat said:


> is that colour gold that has worn over the years? Looks really cool.


Thanks!

It's actually a metallic silver which has oxidized over the last 38 years into this greenish gold. It looks a lot better in person believe it or not. There is a lot of paint checking that doesn't quite show up in pictures.


----------



## Markus 1

VanillaTrice said:


> I've been playing my trusty old '83 SG while everything is shut down for quarantine.



THAT is a real guitar


----------



## reckless toboggan

A Sonic Blue Maple Neck USA Vintera '50s series Stratocaster with the new COVID19 patina option at L&M.

These sound great, and play great. Love the single ply guard and the vintage '50s type pickups. Not sure why everyone hates on the 7.25" radius neck, felt good to me.


----------



## mechanic

My Douglas









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Nothing today--had to venture out into the retail world to get some stuff they actually do have on the shelves--and we needed.

but hopefully all of them over Friday & the weekend


----------



## Wardo

Mag 7 Telecaster.


----------



## mturk

My wife and I went to Florida for pretty well all of February. That is the longest I’ve gone without playing for several decades. When I got back my finger tips had softened quite a bit and I found my bigger necked Les Paul quite awkward to play so I switched over to this late ‘60 345 which has a thin neck typical of the era. Not sure if I can work back up to the bigger neck again!


----------



## mturk

double post


----------



## Alex

Cruz Strat.


----------



## Roryfan

mturk said:


> My wife and I went to Florida for pretty well all of February. That is the longest I’ve gone without playing for several decades. When I got back my finger tips had softened quite a bit and I found my bigger necked Les Paul quite awkward to play so I switched over to this late ‘60 345 which has a thin neck typical of the era. Not sure if I can work back up to the bigger neck again!
> 
> View attachment 300536


Sounds like you’ll have to trade that LP to @bluehugh2 after all!


----------



## mturk

Roryfan said:


> Sounds like you’ll have to trade that LP to @bluehugh2 after all!


LOL. Maybe!


----------



## 5732

One of my Summit Classics




  








Godin Summit Classic




__
5732


__
Mar 20, 2020


----------



## Merlin




----------



## rearviewmirror2

New strings and cleaned 10yrs of natural grime and slime off the unfinished neck. Forgot there was maple under there.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozz

Great guitar, bad picture. Inspired by the post above I reactivated my Axis after a several month hiatus. Forgot how nice this guitar is. Heavy though.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Rozz said:


> Great guitar, bad picture. Inspired by the post above I reactivated my Axis after a several month hiatus. Forgot how nice this guitar is. Heavy though.


Beautiful AX. I know the only Axis I've played before seemed pretty heavy too. The wolf isn't too bad but weighs enough for a guitar that seems pretty small in hand and strapped on. Best butterneck I've ever played though. Go back to it all the time.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Switching it up for singsong time with the kids. Tele is the obvious choice for all the Disney classics









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozz

rearviewmirror2 said:


> *Beautiful AX*. I know the only Axis I've played before seemed pretty heavy too. The wolf isn't too bad but weighs enough for a guitar that seems pretty small in hand and strapped on. Best butterneck I've ever played though. Go back to it all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Thx. 

My brother had a Wolfie on home-trial from a circle of guitar geeks he hangs out with. He was thinking of buying it and decided against it. About a week later after thinking it over I decided I wanted to buy it, and so did he, but it was sold. Great player. They 'hang' differently than other guitars I noticed, and it makes the neck is super accessible.


----------



## DrumBob

Squier Classic Vibe Tele partscaster. I say that because the body is a GFS double bound sunburst Tele Custom that I bought. The body it came with was a boat anchor. I sold it for more than I paid for the GFS body and my tech installed all the Squier parts on the new body.


----------



## Dorian2

Broke the high E on my Strat after a couple of weeks so on the LP the last couple of days.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I treaded the taylor to a set of strings. And jammed for a bit.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## losch79

In keeping with the EVH theme, played this one last night and a little today.


----------



## Rozz

losch79 said:


> In keeping with the EVH theme, played this one last night and a little today.
> 
> View attachment 301216


Nice...it has the D-tuner as well. Pretty sweet.


----------



## King Loudness

Today I did some restringing and decided to give my old Les Paul goldtop some camera time.

W.


----------



## Alex

Spent most of the day doing a tutorial on Logic Pro w/ my PRS 594 SH


----------



## StratCat

King Loudness said:


> Today I did some restringing and decided to give my old Les Paul goldtop some camera time.
> 
> W.


What year is your LP?


----------



## StratCat

Strummed along on my Strat while watching Blue Rodeo.


----------



## Alex

StratCat said:


> Strummed along on my Strat while watching Blue Rodeo.


At first glance, I thought you had Wayne Gretzky painted on your guitar. Well done!


----------



## King Loudness

StratCat said:


> What year is your LP?


’57 reissue from 2010. I’ve had it since college and it has had long stretches as my main ax.

W.


----------



## Alex

Cruz Strat.


----------



## nbs2005

I'm playing this rig almost exclusively right now.


----------



## Alex

Simon Law SVL.


----------



## Ti-Ron

nbs2005 said:


> I'm playing this rig almost exclusively right now.
> 
> View attachment 301668


Please, tell me more about that Tele. Is is a Strat neck?


----------



## nbs2005

Ti-Ron said:


> Please, tell me more about that Tele. Is is a Strat neck?


Yes, MIJ ST54 Strat neck. It's mounted on a MIM body that's all stock. I bought the body to sell with the neck as I was not having any luck just moving the neck. But once I got it mounted and setup, I haven't put it down.


----------



## Merlin

Just been tracking surf tunes with these two:


----------



## Milkman

Sorry, not a guitar, this healing drum, hand made for me by a very wise native medicine man has been comforting and soothing in the context in which we find ourselves.

It's elk hide on a pine frame. Sounds very warm and resonant. If you hold it in the right position (the sweet spot) you can feel the vibrations through your chest. Unfortunately that deep bottom is lost with my cell phone camera.

I really love it.


----------



## tdotrob

I’ve been playing the hell out of this tele got off a very nice GC forum member. It’s my first real go at a telecaster and I love it. The P90’s sound great.


----------



## Rozz

Milkman said:


> Sorry, not a guitar, this healing drum, hand made for me by a very wise native medicine man has been comforting and soothing in the context in which we find ourselves.
> 
> It's elk hide on a pine frame. Sounds very warm and resonant. If you hold it in the right position (the sweet spot) you can feel the vibrations through your chest. Unfortunately that deep bottom is lost with my cell phone camera.
> 
> I really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301794
> View attachment 301796
> View attachment 301798


Partially liked for the laptop because it is the same as my wife's. ;-)


----------



## Milkman

Rozz said:


> Partially liked for the laptop because it is the same as my wife's. ;-)


Sometimes it's a ball and chain, LOL. It's my current work laptop.


----------



## Rozz

Milkman said:


> Sometimes it's a ball and chain, LOL. It's my current work laptop.


Yeah, they can be for sure...too bad Think Pads are so reliable. ;0


----------



## Alex

Ruokangas Steamboat. Recorded this clip with it and a Knaggs Kenai. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fdemo-of-knaggs-kenai


----------



## Dorian2

Nice Melodic phrasing Alex.


----------



## GUInessTARS

It was a strat day.


----------



## Prsman

Holy crap...i think i played for almost 5 hours today.

Gonna throw some new strings on her this eve (gonna try a set of 9s !!)

Be well folks


----------



## 5732

Been playing Big Log on this.




  








Godin Icon Type III




__
5732


__
Mar 20, 2020


----------



## Strummer70

Testing out my new Custom Frank Brothers Arcade


----------



## Alex

Strummer70 said:


> Testing out my new Custom Frank Brothers Arcade
> 
> View attachment 302166


wow, superb looking. I have one on order with the almost exact reverse color scheme. Let me know how the testing is going and the specs. Cheers.


----------



## Strummer70

Alex said:


> wow, superb looking. I have one on order with the almost exact reverse color scheme. Let me know how the testing is going and the specs. Cheers.


Plays beautifully, Very resonant and the the Throbak pickups sound fantastic. I had asked for a custom neck profile and they nailed it. The fretwork and overall craftsmanship is incredible. 

Looking forward to seeing yours. I love how many different looks and styles they can get out of 1 body shape. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## knight_yyz

She is not setup properly, but still playable. Pickup height needs adjusting.


----------



## Frenchy99

Pulled out my Westone Super Headless since jamming on a daily basis in the last few weeks... This baby has been my favorite and main Axe for the last 10-12 years...


----------



## zontar

Having abide to eat & getting to some emails that need getting to--so stopping by here, but later I plan to playing some fretless bass & maybe finally getting around to getting the bass pedalboard set up.
And will most likely play some guitar as well.


----------



## Budda

Got tele and strat time this morning. Debating adding an "insta-ambience" block to the strat sound arsenal...


----------



## Morkolo

Played the maple Strat today.


----------



## hedzup

This one today


----------



## King Loudness

Today, my Bobkat.

W.


----------



## zontar

hedzup said:


> View attachment 302682
> This one today


Same colour scheme as my Mustang.


----------



## laristotle

We haven't rehearsed for three weeks now.
We're all fine, but the drummer has to set an example to his daughters about not seeing their boyfriends. lol

My only bass with round wounds (the rest are flats) to keep my calluses intact.
'10 Fender P


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Kenai - Fairfield Barbershop - FX8 and running a RedPlate Blackline.


----------



## Budda

Ajc and the S2. It went well!


----------



## laristotle

Budda said:


> Ajc


Been a long time since I remember seeing that.
Post a pic, please?


----------



## Budda

laristotle said:


> Been a long time since I remember seeing that.
> Post a pic, please?












(one of andrew's)


----------



## fogdart

My beloved Goldtop. Just got it back tonight from a masterful refret. Jescar 51108 wire. I can not put it down. Plays like butter. 

....7lbs 13oz of 68 year old butter.


----------



## Rozz

fogdart said:


> My beloved Goldtop. Just got it back tonight from a masterful refret. Jescar 51108 wire. I can not put it down. Plays like butter.
> 
> ....7lbs 13oz of 68 year old butter.
> 
> View attachment 302848
> 
> View attachment 302850


The checking on that guitar is amazing. What a beast!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Budda said:


> View attachment 302818
> 
> 
> (one of andrew's)


Clearly, this is not your rig... too much dentist/lawyer bloose toob tone! 
This is a really nice looking guitar!


----------



## Budda

Ti-Ron said:


> Clearly, this is not your rig... too much dentist/lawyer bloose toob tone!
> This is a really nice looking guitar!


Thanks, I'm playing it right now!


----------



## King Loudness

Danocaster T. Love this guitar so much.

W.


----------



## MS41R8

King Loudness said:


> Danocaster T. Love this guitar so much.
> 
> W.


Great stuff ! Enjoyed it


----------



## Smylight

My darling of the moment... 2007 PRS McCarty. 











Pierre


----------



## Alex

PRS 594 - ThorpyFX Heavy Water - FX8 - RedPlate Blackline. Experimenting with a bunch of picks.


----------



## Grainslayer

PRS sure makes some sweet looking guitars.


----------



## Smylight

Grainslayer said:


> PRS sure makes some sweet looking guitars.


Sure do. But as a lifelong Les Paul guy, the only one I could truly bond with has been this original McCarty.


Pierre


----------



## fogdart

Smylight said:


> Sure do. But as a lifelong Les Paul guy, the only one I could truly bond with has been this original McCarty.
> 
> 
> Pierre


Well, in that case you should try a 594!


----------



## Alex

Smylight said:


> Sure do. But as a lifelong Les Paul guy, the only one I could truly bond with has been this original McCarty.
> 
> 
> Pierre


Yep, the 594 with the shorter scale is in the LP camp of tones. I find the split coils on the 594 I have to be really good. It makes it a very versatile guitar in a light package (under 7 lbs w/ the semi hollow option).


----------



## Alex

Grainslayer said:


> PRS sure makes some sweet looking guitars.


This one is a cream puff but it sounds fantastic. Tone was my 1st priority but it is easy on the eye.,,Not a fan of the clear knobs but is was just so good.


----------



## RBlakeney

I’m not sure if Alex or fogdart Has my favourite gear.
Could both of you please post all of your gear so I can choose.


----------



## Alex

RBlakeney said:


> I’m not sure if Alex or fogdart Has my favourite gear.
> Could both of you please post all of your gear so I can choose.


Took this pic back in February with a friend over (PRE Social Distancing era) to a/b a bunch of guitars. I am currently -2 (3 out / one in).


----------



## RBlakeney

Alex said:


> Took this pic back in February with a friend over (PRE Social Distancing era) to a/b a bunch of guitars. I am currently -2 (3 out / one in).
> 
> View attachment 303086


Ok you’re up @fogdart


----------



## King Loudness

Alex said:


> Took this pic back in February with a friend over (PRE Social Distancing era) to a/b a bunch of guitars. I am currently -2 (3 out / one in).
> 
> View attachment 303086


Great, *ahem* rug... which triangle colour is your favourite?

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> Great, *ahem* rug... which triangle colour is your favourite?
> 
> W.


The Isosceles black/beige is a personal favorite. Similar to guitars though, I like all triangles and most colours. Depends on the day.


----------



## Alex

CC Ralphs Les Paul - AXE FX II - Apogee Duet - Logic Pro.

The AXE preset is from the band Periphery and started life as a low-medium gain preset. I’ve increased the drive on the virtual amp slightly to get more crunch. Sounds great.


----------



## Rozz

Alex said:


> PRS 594 - ThorpyFX Heavy Water - FX8 - RedPlate Blackline. Experimenting with a bunch of picks.
> 
> View attachment 303030
> View attachment 303032


Liked for the gear but also V-Picks. I got turned on to them by a forum member and I use Venom and Stiletto V-Picks exclusively now. $4-$5 USD per pick +shipping is pretty pricey, but worth it imo.


----------



## Alex

Rozz said:


> Liked for the gear but also V-Picks. I got turned on to them by a forum member and I use Venom and Stiletto V-Picks exclusively now. $4-$5 USD per pick +shipping is pretty pricey, but worth it imo.


The thinner V picks seem to work for me but with the Tradition for example, I get an audible "chirp" sound. I like the feel and thickness of the Tradition but for the chirp.


----------



## King Loudness

My Dano T is a constant companion during quarantimes.

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> My Dano T is a constant companion during quarantimes.
> 
> W.


The faux slide notes were great. The Rockstar drink had some influence on some of those crazy bends (ha ha)....Great tone and your right hand is of interest....any tips on tucking the pick with your index finger so quickly?


----------



## King Loudness

Alex said:


> The faux slide notes were great. The Rockstar drink had some influence on some of those crazy bends (ha ha)....Great tone and your right hand is of interest....any tips on tucking the pick with your index finger so quickly?


Ha -- it was actually a Galaxy beer from my local faves Propeller Brewing. Nice IPA for the evening. With regards to the picking; I'm always bouncing between using my fingers, and the flatpick, so I guess tucking it out of the way just was a habit (for better or worse) that I came up with to facilitate that. I hold the pick very lightly so that it can move freely, and the position where it falls seems to be what is most comfortable for me. Tips I can offer are to make sure you are comfortable and relaxed to avoid any tension; I also tend to fold the pick back with my index finger to put it out of the way when I don't want to use it, and vice-versa when I do. I might make a video about this at some point.

W.


----------



## Dom Polito

King Loudness said:


> Danocaster T. Love this guitar so much.
> 
> W.


Hey King Loudness are those the Arcane pickups? If so which model?


----------



## Rozz

Alex said:


> The thinner V picks seem to work for me but with the Tradition for example, I get an audible "chirp" sound. I like the feel and thickness of the Tradition but for the chirp.


I haven't tried the thicker styles. I ordered a couple of Stilettos with the frosted edge last time and they offered a little unwanted chirp if I got sloppy. I really like the grip of the material he uses.


----------



## King Loudness

Decided to break out my '63 SG to accompany the raindrops today.

W.


----------



## Budda

I've played the strat, tele and jazzmaster today. Pick up demo, original tune, cover collab. Oh and I played my aerodyne too.


----------



## Simon

Stratocaster CS 57


----------



## Simon

02 R8


----------



## King Loudness

Dom Polito said:


> Hey King Loudness are those the Arcane pickups? If so which model?


Hi Dom, the pickups in the Dano T are Budz Danocaster winds, version 1.0. They are what Dan chose for the guitar when he made it for me in 2017. I think there are a few different models Dan will use with his guitars. I have Arcane pickups in a Dano S that I bought from @Roryfan that's a killer sounding Strat, especially that bridge pickup.

W.


----------



## Dom Polito

King Loudness said:


> Hi Dom, the pickups in the Dano T are Budz Danocaster winds, version 1.0. They are what Dan chose for the guitar when he made it for me in 2017. I think there are a few different models Dan will use with his guitars. I have Arcane pickups in a Dano S that I bought from @Roryfan that's a killer sounding Strat, especially that bridge pickup.
> 
> W.


Awesome, thanks for the info. Excellent playing btw.


----------



## fogdart

RBlakeney said:


> Ok you’re up @fogdart


I’m waiting for a cool vintage piece to arrive - UPS says it’ll be here on Monday. I might post a roster shot, but then I might have to kill you.


----------



## RBlakeney

fogdart said:


> I’m waiting for a cool vintage piece to arrive - UPS says it’ll be here on Monday. I might post a roster shot, but then I might have to kill you.


Good luck, I’m used to your type. 
I have 2 fogs and they both dart a lot. 
I can accept your late entry for now, but you must include amplifiers.


----------



## fogdart

RBlakeney said:


> Good luck, I’m used to your type.
> I have 2 fogs and they both dart a lot.
> I can accept your late entry for now, but you must include amplifiers.


Well, I’ve only got two amps so that’s easy.


----------



## RBlakeney

fogdart said:


> Well, I’ve only got two amps so that’s easy.


Luckily you got an extension until Monday to get more.


----------



## Alex

Les Paul day. All tracks recorded with my Ralphs CC.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fles-paul-funk


----------



## fogdart

RBlakeney said:


> Luckily you got an extension until Monday to get more.


Looks like that has happened since we last spoke. I need to block Steve Moratto’s number.


----------



## zontar

Had some fun with the fretless --making some different sounds with pedals, p;laying clean as well, and working on some song ideas.


----------



## King Loudness

A bit of fun with my Helm Custom HSS and a click track for #straturday 

W.


----------



## tdotrob

I’ve been playing this all morning. Do not like the active pups at all but the guitar is decent.

Gonna do a pickup/wiring swap right away.


----------



## zontar

It's been this one last night & today
Given space restrictions & others around, right now that's the easiest--and I wanted to se if I could come up with a better song structure for a riff I've been playing on it.
Plus, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## MarkM

Tuned up my first love, a 83 MIJ Squire


----------



## Smylight

Well, this is a bit like cheating in the OP's question, but here goes. Just got this AV 65 in a deal that sent a PRS Santana SE away along with a few bucks so I could get this in. I'll let the guitar hanging to clean itself for a few days before I commit my virus-nervous hands to it. So I'm not really playing it today at all. ;-)










Pierre


----------



## King Loudness

late night slide guitar fun

W.


----------



## King Loudness

Today’s selection is my Gibson Blues King

W.


----------



## RBlakeney

I borrowed an isolation acoustic from my dad because I don’t have an acoustic.


----------



## King Loudness

RBlakeney said:


> I borrowed an isolation acoustic from my dad because I don’t have an acoustic.
> View attachment 303712


1970s Guild D-25. A buddy of mine’s father has the same guitar. They have a nice tone.

W.


----------



## jimmyhard

Today I am playing Fender Jimi Hendrix Stratocaster (Jimi Hendrix Stratocaster® | Electric Guitars). But I am going to buy a new one. I have read article with reviews about the electric guitars. Think about Ibanez Prestige AZ2204 or Yamaha RevStar RS420. What can you say about this models?


----------



## zontar

I wanted to play them all, but never enough time.


----------



## King Loudness

Sidejack Baritone by Eastwood

W.


----------



## King Loudness

A Dano Strat on Tele Tuesday...

W.


----------



## Dom Polito

Playing this one today.


----------



## King Loudness

Dug out my P90 SG for the first time in a while. It’s one of my main stage guitars but with a lack of gigs lately I hadn’t been playing it. Probably will be more often after this.

W.


----------



## faracaster

morning ride.


----------



## King Loudness

faracaster said:


> morning ride.
> 
> View attachment 304114


Now that is cool. Brian has good taste.

W.


----------



## RBlakeney

faracaster said:


> morning ride.
> 
> View attachment 304114


It’s a nice guitar and all but Jesus do I want that amp! Haha


----------



## StratCat

I know, you’re all probably getting tired of seeing the same old guitar from me but it’s the only electric I currently have access to so this is it, and that’s ok.


----------



## Lola

faracaster said:


> morning ride.
> 
> View attachment 304114



What yr?


----------



## Prsman

Loads of hang time on this:


----------



## VanillaTrice

These two have been getting a lot of attention throughout quarantine. Very 80s vibes.


----------



## King Loudness

Haven't been able to play for a couple days due to a minor knife injury, so today I decided to get back at it with some slide on my Helm Custom Guitars HSS Strat.

W.


----------



## zontar

Busy is an understatement--if it's not one thing, it's another.


----------



## King Loudness

Today, my Rusty ES335 into a silverface Fender Champ with a coupla pedals.

W.


----------



## Acoustic Tom

I have an 80s profile guitar that I acquired from my uncle. We both bought profile guitars in 87 or 88 ( the memory is a little fuzzy) . I ended up smashing mine up one early morning jam session and never thought nothing about it. About a year ago I asked him if he still had his ,and he said yes" its buried in the closet somewhere ". I did meet him for dinner one night and he brought it with him to give to me. 23 years in that closet preserved that guitar. Hell, I was the last guy to string it! Lol. Well I brought it home, cleaned it up, set it up, and presto I was 18 again. I know that the profile brand isnt one that's in demand however, it's the one guitar I like to pick up every day even if it's only for a moment.


----------



## StratCat

Acoustic Tom said:


> I have an 80s profile guitar that I acquired from my uncle. We both bought profile guitars in 87 or 88 ( the memory is a little fuzzy) . I ended up smashing mine up one early morning jam session and never thought nothing about it. About a year ago I asked him if he still had his ,and he said yes" its buried in the closet somewhere ". I did meet him for dinner one night and he brought it with him to give to me. 23 years in that closet preserved that guitar. Hell, I was the last guy to string it! Lol. Well I brought it home, cleaned it up, set it up, and presto I was 18 again. I know that the profile brand isnt one that's in demand however, it's the one guitar I like to pick up every day even if it's only for a moment.


great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rozz

Been playing my Axis a lot of late. Wanted to show off the birds eye figuring on the neck and headstock.


----------



## MarkM

King Loudness said:


> Today, my Rusty ES335 into a silverface Fender Champ with a coupla pedals.
> 
> W.


Will you are a good player, keep them coming!


----------



## Smylight

These two have been getting the most playing lately.


----------



## Alex

Re-Strung and cleaned up my Simon Law SVL.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My guild it's so cool

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

I've been hitting this up everyday for two weeks now. Neat pickup combo with some different switching options, fatter neck shape. Wet/dry, two amp setup. Got low to get the glamour


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> I've been hitting this up everyday for two weeks now. Neat pickup combo with some different switching options, fatter neck shape. Wet/dry, two amp setup. Got low to get the glamour


Nice telecaster

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

This one:









Ok--not really


----------



## King Loudness

'63 Harmony H-71 Meteor

W.


----------



## fogdart

My Rick Kelly “Drophorn” straight into my Carr Telstar (attenuated down as low as it’ll go - toddler in the same room). Rick made this guitar using pine taken from Chumley’s Speak Easy in Manhattan. The building was built in the 1860’s. The neck is a truss-rod free neck made of quartersawn douglas fir taken from the Chelsea Hotel (c.1884) also in Manhattan.


----------



## Scottone

fogdart said:


> My Rick Kelly “Drophorn” straight into my Carr Telstar (attenuated down as low as it’ll go - toddler in the same room). Rick made this guitar using pine taken from Chumley’s Speak Easy in Manhattan. The building was built in the 1860’s. The neck is a truss-rod free neck made of quartersawn douglas fir taken from the Chelsea Hote (c.1884) also in Manhattan.


Sounds and looks great. How is the balance with the fir neck?


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC. Learning country licks which is killing me (looks easy but not for me).


----------



## BlueRocker

New Guitar Day




  








2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic Pelham Blue




__
BlueRocker


__
Apr 18, 2020


__
1


----------



## fogdart

Scottone said:


> Sounds and looks great. How is the balance with the fir neck?


By balance you mean weight, or tone? Guess it doesn't matter, it's perfectly balanced in every regard.


----------



## Scottone

fogdart said:


> By balance you mean weight, or tone? Guess it doesn't matter, it's perfectly balanced in every regard.


Just wondering how it hangs on a strap...should have been more specific


----------



## fogdart

Scottone said:


> Just wondering how it hangs on a strap...should have been more specific


6.5lbs and no neck dive whatsoever


----------



## StratCat

When I decided to buy a Strat to be THE Strat for me, I poured over the fender catalogs looking at specs, gaining an understanding of everything and digging down to find the right Strat with all the specs I wanted. Trying guitars out at the shops helped me understand what the specs on paper meant. A couple signature models were at the top of the list but I ultimately decided I didn’t want a signature model. The ‘57 Re-issue Hot Rod hit all the marks. When I saw the back of this one, I was sold. Not sure if the swirls in the body through the trem cavity are a result of mfg or unique figuring in the alder, but it’s one of the features I love. And it wasn’t even listed in the paper specs.


----------



## zontar

Wel I do have a 5 guitar stand--so why not play 5 guitars?
So I did.
Spent a good chunk of the day playing all sorts of stuff-lots of fun.
Spent the most time on this one:








& played these
















And both of these









I don't have blisters on my fingers, but they are a little bit sore.


----------



## King Loudness

335.

W.


----------



## Alex

‘64 Strat back from some TLC by my tech. amazing guitar.


----------



## metallica86

Rainy day yesterday, so I brought out:


----------



## King Loudness

Alex said:


> ‘64 Strat back from some TLC by my tech. amazing guitar.
> 
> View attachment 306612


Are you adopting?  

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> Are you adopting?
> 
> W.


I have 3 adult children and currently in the "ATM" phase of parenting....in short, I'm flush with kids!


----------



## Chitmo

Alex said:


> I have 3 adult children and currently in the "ATM" phase of parenting....in short, I'm flush with kids!


trade ya a 2,4 and 6 year old for the 3 adults and the strat!


----------



## Alex

Chitmo said:


> trade ya a 2,4 and 6 year old for the 3 adults and the strat!


Trust me when I tell you this would not be an equitable trade for you.

and now back to our regular scheduled program......a '67/'69 Tele that miraculously appeared in my music studio.


----------



## Chitmo

Alex said:


> Trust me when I tell you this would not be an equitable trade for you.
> 
> and now back to our regular scheduled program......a '67/'69 Tele that miraculously appeared in my music studio.
> 
> View attachment 306676


Man, you’re on a roll


----------



## Chitmo

Git of the day, 1959 meteor


----------



## vokey design

It’s a new guitar day 
Just got this from @Festus McCorkindale this morning, AVRI Hotrod. Brian was great to deal with, answered all my stupid questions, very well packed and arrived just as described.


----------



## BlueRocker

Ibanez AF-125


----------



## zontar

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 306738
> 
> 
> Ibanez AF-125


I really like these--but I got an AF95--which I really like as well, due to the difference in cost--some of which is more wood & more bling, but also better pickups.
Nice guitars though.


----------



## StratCat

vokey design said:


> It’s a new guitar day
> Just got this from @Festus McCorkindale this morning, AVRI Hotrod. Brian was great to deal with, answered all my stupid questions, very well packed and arrived just as described.
> 
> View attachment 306690


Great choice! Enjoy.


----------



## pstratman

2013 Explorer


----------



## Tone Chaser

With the better weather I have had little time to play much in the last week,

Today’s weather gave me incentive to stay indoors and play the ‘81 Bullet through the ‘76 YGM3 and the ‘78 Session Man. It was a just what I needed afternoon!


----------



## silvertonebetty

comparing the tele to the starfire 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Single coils this morning....The Red and the Black...(Canadian mounted baby, a police force that works.....)


----------



## Alex

Humbucker afternoon. PRS Semi Hollow 594


----------



## King Loudness

@Alex — your taste is impeccable!

W.


----------



## Analogman

Picked this up a couple days ago to scratch the itch for a floyd (gotoh in this case) guitar! Charvel DK 24


----------



## ol' 58

Wrong forum. Rookie mistake.


----------



## tdotrob

I got a super early jump on gibsunday this morning and got 3 good solid hours in w my 05 Standard Goldtop. Master volume on the amp is so killer for early morning coffee jams while everyone is sleeping.


----------



## zontar

You know I haven't had extra time to play guitar--overall.
I am eating right now & will play later.


----------



## laristotle

Mucked around with this '14 Studio that I brokered a deal for the guitarist in my band.
Don't know when we'll hook up. I'll just enjoy it in the meantime.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Mucked around with this '14 Studio that I brokered a deal for the guitarist in my band.
> Don't know when we'll hook up. I'll just enjoy it in the meantime.
> 
> View attachment 309024


WOW! Beautiful looking guitar!


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> WOW! Beautiful looking guitar!


Thanks Dave. I knew that he would like when I seen it on kijiji.
It pays off when one's a kijiji whore. lol


----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> I knew that he would like when I seen it on kijiji.


He's lucky that I'm not a big LP fan. lol


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


> Mucked around with this '14 Studio that I brokered a deal for the guitarist in my band.
> Don't know when we'll hook up. I'll just enjoy it in the meantime.


Nicest looking studio I've ever seen - is that binding on the body or weird lighting?


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> Nicest looking studio I've ever seen - is that binding on the body or weird lighting?


The owner previous to the one that I got it off of had it scraped to imitate a faux binding.


----------



## Roots-Picker

G’day...I just spent some after dinner pickin’ time playing my 2000 American Standard Strat, digging into some Dire Straits and Los Lobos licks. ‘Been playing my Tele and Gretsch 6120 more lately so this axe has been getting the ‘short end of the pick’. (pun intended...) I swapped out the stock Black pickguard for a vintage tortoise and installed a set of Dawgtown ‘62 SRV A5 pickups; I forgot how sweet they sound....


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> Mucked around with this '14 Studio that I brokered a deal for the guitarist in my band.
> Don't know when we'll hook up. I'll just enjoy it in the meantime.
> 
> View attachment 309024


Damn, that may be the nicest looking Studio I've seen.

I'm going to be messing around on this Gordon Smith later today. I installed a pair of early Kinmans in it. They were his attempt to get a P90 sound out of a humbucker. They are really good but not QUITE there. His newer stuff hits it out of the park, at least to my ears. These are awesome in their own right though.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> The owner previous to the one that I got it off of had it scraped to imitate a faux binding.
> 
> View attachment 309034


I was wondering about that myself. Unfortunately, now it doesn't look as nice (to me) when I see it up close.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Today, I decided to pull a couple of guitars out of storage. The 1976 Epiphone used to sit out with the player grade Fender Bronco. I can’t remember if it is a ‘67 or a ‘68. They were always on a Hercules wall hanger, or on a stand, but they had to be put away while my endless renovations projects were underway.

The ET295 Epiphone always sounds great, and impressive with a fuzz pedal. I finally got around to trying it quietly with my corona rig, plugged straight in, no pedals. I finally figured out why it sounds so good. It is very full sounding with a touch of microphonic going on.









The Bronco was a total and unexpected surprise. Must be something about that pickup. When I switched to the overdrive channel on the Mesa Express Plus 5:25, I was rewarded in ways no other single coil guitar that I own, ever has. It was the first time I ever plugged this guitar into this amp. This guitar needs some more work. When the paint was stripped by a previous owner, the shielding paint was also messed up, so I have a temporary ground running on top of the guitar. I also want to paint it Olympic white, and rewaterslide the headstock. The strings on it are likely 20 or more years old. Surprisingly, both guitars came out of their respective cases, relatively in tune, down a semitone, or a cent or so.
This guitar was an unplayable mess when I found it. It is a respectable player now, that makes you want to pick it up.


----------



## Skippy

My Gretsch 6120 with new Thomastic flatwounds. 
My god , what a difference in sound and playability. 
Pure bliss.


----------



## Larry

PSE Custom Guitars, 106 year old Barn Wood, Telecaster.


----------



## 31206

Today, i played my most recent built. Musikraft fat neck on a MJT body with Wizard 62-64 pickups on my Swart AST.
It makes working at home more acceptable
I probably built 20 of them in the last few years, but this one is a keeper.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Steckel


----------



## morepowder

Another guy here working from home these days. The old Lab snoring at my feet and the 2006 2-tone sunburst, maple-necked Eric Johnson Strat help me get through the day.


----------



## Tone Chaser

I‘ve had Don Henley’s Last Worthless Evening going through my head tonight and the LP Studio Pro that I upgraded to Standard spec was the guitar of choice.








Which led to New Kid in Town, and not such a worthless evening


----------



## Merlin

I’m tracking a big band guitar part with video today on my Tele.


----------



## laristotle

I had to zoom in to see if those were uncut strings protruding from your heastock. lol


----------



## mechanic

This old girl.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

I did mention a while back about playing them all.
I did play them all over the long weekend (Plus my 2 basses & my Mandobird)
Although if I had as many as some of you I wouldn't have been able to do that.

Since then I haven't played as much, been busy & all that--but mostly the Mustang & Iceman since then.


----------



## Alex

Yaron Bone ‘59


----------



## geetaruke

Epiphone G-400 pro


----------



## nbs2005

My new toy.


----------



## Alex

Xotic XTC


----------



## tdotrob

Alex said:


> Yaron Bone ‘59
> 
> View attachment 314104


I’m pretty sure this is the most jealous I’ve been on any guitar on this site. So pretty.


----------



## tdotrob

I got my 1980 LP back from a refret and it just plays and sounds so great. It will Be a full day with her today.


----------



## Alex

tdotrob said:


> I’m pretty sure this is the most jealous I’ve been on any guitar on this site. So pretty.


Thx - it is a great guitar


----------



## VanillaTrice

Still zipping away on the "Coronacaster."


----------



## markxander

My wife's favourite guitar, my #1 and occasionally #2 for many years.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Steckel Kenai


----------



## Prsman

Runs nicely into the JTM50


----------



## Larry

ROCKY


----------



## Tone Chaser

Reluctantly digging into the garage to find my old Challenger project. Had to take some pleasure breaks with the old Bullet and Traynor TS-50 while Sirius radio enticed me to join in







The garage is not for the faint of heart


----------



## Tone Chaser

Found the old parlor guitars in the garage. Strings backed off waiting for a time to get one playable again.


----------



## Analogman

My new #1! Picked up from another forum member a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Wardo

Telecaster on the bridge and a 57 Custom Champ cranked because I owe the neighbor some noise.


----------



## NoTalentHack

I played my bonfire guitar, a tak eg Korean jumbo. I've been gravitating to the jumbo vibe, may acquire some GAS


----------



## zontar

Well not a guitar, but what I've been playing-trying to learn the notes better--both finding the on the neck & reading them.
(And working on a song idea)


----------



## Morkolo

Highway One Telecaster in the morning, 62 avri Stratocaster at night.


----------



## King Loudness

Some licks tonight on a borrowed Harmony H954 Broadway archtop...

W.


----------



## Alex

‘52 Goldtop Les Paul.


----------



## Alex

'61 WW 10 Fender Strat. Interesting color......described as Dark British Racing Green. Very close to Black and only in certain lighting situations, the green pops out. Neck carve is medium large C 0.86" - 0.96" and the lacquer on the back of the neck is removed/reliced. Very resonant, lightweight, great playing and sounding guitar.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Finally brushing up on one of the band's setlists since restrictions are easing up, so I'm cycling through these 3 (all in different tunings - yay hair metal! Haha).


----------



## laristotle

VanillaTrice said:


> yay hair metal!


Sent your spandex out to the cleaners as well?


----------



## Prsman




----------



## VanillaTrice

laristotle said:


> Sent your spandex out to the cleaners as well?


Thankfully the new stuff is machine washable. Hahaha.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Both Taylor and guild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratCat

my son’s Fender Precision w/ a Geddy Lee Jazz Bass neck.









The rosewood neck from this Precision is on the black Geddy Lee Jazz Bass body.


----------



## King Loudness

Last night after watching my buddy JD Simo's livesteam, I felt inspired and grabbed my ex - @davetcan Harmony Bobkat for some bluesy fun for my YT channel. I recorded the bass using my '90s Dano Long Horn, and drums are GarageBand...

W.


----------



## davetcan

You sure do make that old thing sound good


----------



## NoTalentHack

Playing the 335 today. Butter


----------



## zontar

I play this & I feel like I'm 18 again--but with more talent.


----------



## Prsman

My god. Running the R0 into this 18 watt Dr. Dan is life changing


----------



## silvertonebetty

All three lately . And the mesa loves all three
















Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness

Spent today riff rockin' on my newly acquired Gibson Flying V.

W.


----------



## Alex

Xotic Tele, Two Rock Signature Studio, Golden Boy OD, Volante delay......heaven......


----------



## Farmboyjo

My Heritage H-157. 








Just happened to pick it up on a work-from-home break... Even out of tune I played it for 15 minutes unplugged and couldn’t put it down. Ebony board is beautiful to play on.


----------



## NoTalentHack

As much as I love Gibson offerings, the strat was the guitar that first drew me into playing. I haven't played a ton of them, but I take every opportunity when I'm near one.

I've heard unflattering things about Fender custom shop guitars, but this is a CS Deluxe, and I cant imagine a better sounding or playing guitar for my taste. It sustains forever, rings like a bell, and even my clumsy fingers dont seem to slow it down.

Cheers


----------



## Okay Player

Just an American Performer with a few little tweaks. Fender locking tuners, 4 position switch, Custom Shop Texas Specials, and D'Addario 10-46's with a wound g. More often than not, it's what I find myself reaching for.


----------



## NoTalentHack

Okay Player said:


> View attachment 321577
> 
> 
> Just an American Performer with a few little tweaks. Fender locking tuners, 4 position switch, Custom Shop Texas Specials, and D'Addario 10-46's with a wound g. More often than not, it's what I find myself reaching for.


There's just something about a butterscotch blonde


----------



## Okay Player

NoTalentHack said:


> There's just something about a butterscotch blonde


I wanted one when I was into guitars as a teenager, got out of them for many, many years and then back in about a year ago. First thing I picked up was a Mustang, but I still wanted a Butterscotch Blonde Tele. Last year Fender did a FSR of Performers in Butterscotch (limited to how many they can sell in a year) which meant I could get a U.S. made guitar at a more palatable price point than the Professionals so I rolled the dice on it and I'm really happy that I did.


----------



## Distortion

EVH Wolfgang Standard.


----------



## NoTalentHack

Okay Player said:


> I wanted one when I was into guitars as a teenager, got out of them for many, many years and then back in about a year ago. First thing I picked up was a Mustang, but I still wanted a Butterscotch Blonde Tele. Last year Fender did a FSR of Performers in Butterscotch (limited to how many they can sell in a year) which meant I could get a U.S. made guitar at a more palatable price point than the Professionals so I rolled the dice on it and I'm really happy that I did.


That's how I wound up with a natural/blonde model too. I can't turn those down. Too elegant yet pretty. Yeah, you can't go wrong with a classic Tele design, especially with your tweeks. Mustangs are cool, but theyre no tele.


----------



## Okay Player

NoTalentHack said:


> That's how I wound up with a natural/blonde model too. I can't turn those down. Too elegant yet pretty. Yeah, you can't go wrong with a classic Tele design, especially with your tweeks. Mustangs are cool, but theyre no tele.


On a related note, that 2020 Broadcaster has really piqued my interest, but geeze, that sticker price seems steep to me especially after it recently went up a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## NoTalentHack

Okay Player said:


> On a related note, that 2020 Broadcaster has really piqued my interest, but geeze, that sticker price seems steep to me especially after it recently went up a couple hundred bucks.


thats pretty but a little rich. ive alreay got my natch, so not paying that

Thinking aboutt a broad partscaster though. i like that bridge more than i should


----------



## Lincoln

I played a MIM Telecaster, a Fury Fireball, a Firebird, a Billy-Bo, and another Tele.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Enjoying my “white knights” this evening.... Suhr Alt T Pro and mid-80’s Burny Rock n’ Roll LP Jr. clone. Both sound awesome through my VickyVerb Jr. amp!


----------



## Larry

2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio "Tuxedo"


----------



## faracaster

Borrowed this crazy baby from a friend.....1962 Barney Kessel into a 1962 Vibrolux.


----------



## zztomato

faracaster said:


> Borrowed this crazy baby from a friend.....1962 Barney Kessel into a 1962 Vibrolux.
> 
> View attachment 321803


How does that weird neck pickup compare to the others?


----------



## zontar




----------



## faracaster

zztomato said:


> How does that weird neck pickup compare to the others?



It's super low k's, but matches or exceeds the output volume of the hum's it's paired with. 
It of course is thinner sounding than the hum's but I diggin' the open bright-ish sound. sort of an ideal neck pickup sound....as long as you aren't going for the trad jazz tone. When clean, the difference between the hums and the Stagemaster is significant in tone. But as you introduce some gain (not a lot because...completely hollow body) the difference becomes more a complement. 
All in all...While I personally would never have thought to add that type of pickup to this type of guitar, it's uniquely cool. And I can say I don't have/never had anything like this in my hands before.


----------



## King Loudness

Recorded a BT last night with my Danocaster Strat and Danelectro Long Horn Bass. Today I put some lead over it with my '67 Harmony Bobkat.

W.


----------



## live4tone

Long time Fender guy , but cant stop diggin this fat neck 335 lately



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3436144316418945


----------



## zztomato

Been enjoying this guitar that I built from some really great parts. Problem is my daughter has kind of taken to it so now it's her guitar.


----------



## Alex

Fender Strat w/ bunch of pedals into a TR Signature Studio


----------



## King Loudness

Eastwood Sidejack baritone.

W.


----------



## NoTalentHack

I do t need the jazzmaster specs too often, but this is great. I love the trem on it, a bit surprised seeing as its Mexican. A few upgrades left to do, but I like noodling on it


----------



## NoTalentHack

Can anyone make out a trenchcoated Lana Kane in the reflection lol


----------



## nikkisixx100

‘64 355 and ‘85 ‘59 CS Dot!


----------



## nikkisixx100

My old one...that is a great guitar!


Alex said:


> ‘52 Goldtop Les Paul.
> 
> View attachment 317830


----------



## King Loudness

Today's Straturday selection is my Helm Custom Guitars S type made for me last year by Tyson Spinney, called Ms. DeVille.

W.


----------



## davetcan

King Loudness said:


> Recorded a BT last night with my Danocaster Strat and Danelectro Long Horn Bass. Today I put some lead over it with my '67 Harmony Bobkat.
> 
> W.


That is some great tone!


----------



## Budda

Tried some acoustics today, it was good times.


----------



## King Loudness

davetcan said:


> That is some great tone!


Thanks Dave. Still really enjoying that guitar! I had a big purge during quarantine but this one is a keeper.

W.


----------



## Alex

Yaron bone, AXE FX - Apogee Duet - Logic Pro - monitors


----------



## zontar

An old Washburn


----------



## Budda

Yesterday I got to play a very nice Nik Huber and it will again haunt my dreams.


----------



## Alex

Yep, great guitars. I sold a Krautster a few months back on the forum. Which model?


----------



## Alex

Starting to be a humbucker day. PRS 594 and Yaron Bone.


----------



## tdotrob

Today I’m all about this 08 LP Custom into the Landry and 1983 800B cab w the original 65’s. Sounds great..... and loud...


----------



## King Loudness

Danocaster T.

W.


----------



## zontar

Spent some time today with my fretless bass, testing out the possible set up of my new bass pedalboard--but I think I need one more cable before making it "final"
And to check out some options on my guitar board & to make it an Ibanez day- I played my AF95 & Iceman
So a good chunk of my options


----------



## BEACHBUM

Since the Covid came along I've spent the last few months recording my acoustic and had forgotten how much I love the sound of this one until I got her out of the closet yesterday.

ES 137 Custom


----------



## silvertonebetty

A new Gibson lespaul double cut . It played so nice

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTalentHack




----------



## zontar

Not much happening that way today--but I have a spot in my tome tomorrow just ripe for playing.
So I'll see what I feel like playing then.


----------



## King Loudness

Spent my Friday night cutting a lead for this YT video on my '63 Harmony Meteor. Did the rhythm guitars with it as well.

W.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Nothing I’m at my parent’s place. Have my bike and camera so expect some pictures from the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness

Rusty Anderson 335.

W.


----------



## Tone Chaser

This one. I have had it since boxing day 1984. I loved it when I got it, and it still makes me smile every time it comes out of the case. It was my only Stratocaster for 30 years, and then GAS kicked in. As much as I like my other Strats, this one is still #1. Today I used the YGM3, the Session Man, and the 1968 drip edge Vibro Champ.








It is the Stratocaster that makes me wonder why I have the others.


----------



## King Loudness

Been really into my 335 the last few days. What a fantastic guitar.

W.


----------



## zontar

The largest & smallest:


----------



## Budda

It was a Strat lesson day.


----------



## mechanic

My LP tribute









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEACHBUM

Tone Chaser said:


> This one. I have had it since boxing day 1984. I loved it when I got it, and it still makes me smile every time it comes out of the case. It was my only Stratocaster for 30 years, and then GAS kicked in. As much as I like my other Strats, this one is still #1. Today I used the YGM3, the Session Man, and the 1968 drip edge Vibro Champ.
> View attachment 323307
> 
> It is the Stratocaster that makes me wonder why I have the others.


I can relate. Got mine used in the early 80's. I'm mostly a Tele guy but the neck on this one just makes me smile every time I play it.


----------



## onol59

Chito said:


> I figured it'll give us a chance to see who changes guitars often and which guitars are used more often specially folks who have multiple guitars. I'll start.
> 
> Fender 50's Strat Partcaster


Gibson ES-339


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

2019 Charvel Pro Mod San Dimas Style II
2019 EVH WG Standard Midnight Sunset
2020 EVH WG Standard Northern Lights


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Doing some songwriting, unplugged, with these two. I only have two fenders and they’re both black. 2011 MIM Nashville deluxe tele and a 1990 Standard Strat. Good guitars a little bit different. Mostly I’m a Gibson person.


----------



## NoTalentHack

When I got my 335, the plan was to get rid of this. As that would result in less extra guitars, I put phat cats in it. They are a bit bright, but the clarity when I play with the controls makes them a keeper


----------



## Budda

My new-to-me Yamaki AY270 parlour acoustic


----------



## wayne086

Still Playing "Black Betty".


----------



## Prsman

Park gig


----------



## King Loudness

'59 LP Junior.

W.


----------



## Alex

PRS Semi Hollow 594 w/ AXE FX II


----------



## zontar

What nobody's played guitar the last 5 days?
Well, I have been busy & did some here & there, but today got in a longer period playing my bass-finalizing the set up of my bass pedalboard. (Yeah, I know--at least for now)
And played my Mandobird a bit--trying some different picks to see if there were any I liked better--includign some newer ones.


----------



## Prsman

Sunday morn porch jam


----------



## Alex

Kiesel Holdsworth


----------



## Alex

SVL ‘61. The finish has a very slight amount of sparkle which is captured in the last pic.


----------



## Grab n Go

Alex said:


> Kiesel Holdsworth
> 
> View attachment 324427


How are the ergonomics for the headless version? The body looks to be on the small side. Is there enough of a rest for the forearm?

I have an older Carvin HF2. I knew it had neck dive when I bought it used, but I have a weighted strap to compensate, so it's all good.



Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Grab n Go said:


> How are the ergonomics for the headless version? The body looks to be on the small side. Is there enough of a rest for the forearm?
> 
> I have an older Carvin HF2. I knew it had neck dive when I bought it used, but I have a weighted strap to compensate, so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


no issues with the ergonomics. The only adjustment, and it takes a few minutes each time, is the positions On the fretboard. Due to the headless factor, I’m playing “Off” for the first few minutes, a couple frets or a whole step. Other than that, armrest is the same as my other guitars.


----------



## MarkM

Prsman said:


> Sunday morn porch jam
> View attachment 324391


I sure hope there is heavy flannel under there mister!


----------



## jdto

During work breaks I’ve been back and forth between these two. I just picked up the Special on Tuesday after a fairly strong GAS attack. I’m loving it so far.


----------



## King Loudness

The clip is a few days old now but anyone who has followed my YT or IG pages will see that I haven't played anything except my '59 LP Junior in a couple of weeks now (aside from my Eastwood baritone, or basses; for recording tracks).

W.


----------



## Roryfan

King Loudness said:


> The clip is a few days old now but anyone who has followed my YT or IG pages will see that I haven't played anything except my '59 LP Junior in a couple of weeks now (aside from my Eastwood baritone, or basses; for recording tracks).
> 
> W.


Will, that’s an absolutely gorgeous melody, I love the lick at 0:37. 

Also congrats on finding your Jr., I know you were looking for a while.


----------



## tdotrob

It’s an 2012 Traditional Explorer for me today. I bought a Gibson thunderhorse a bit ago and was my first explorer type guitar and loved it. Had to get another.


----------



## faracaster

Been a busy sunday. But turning to playing......hmmmm. current living room selections.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Wardo

Played my Gretsch reso outside at a park for more than 4 hours - my finger tips are sore .. lol


----------



## zztomato

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 325116


Hey, where is that body from?
I built a tele recently with a similar kind of look.


----------



## hedzup

Still this one !


----------



## bzrkrage

@zztomato , here, from dmc69. Bought it a while back.


----------



## Ti-Ron

faracaster said:


> Been a busy sunday. But turning to playing......hmmmm. current living room selections.
> 
> View attachment 325110


That red strat is WILD!
Is it a lap steel pickup?


----------



## faracaster

Ti-Ron said:


> That red strat is WILD!
> Is it a lap steel pickup?


Yup...Mojo Lapsteel in the bridge, Mojo gold foil in the neck. Killer all round.


----------



## Strung_Out

faracaster said:


> Been a busy sunday. But turning to playing......hmmmm. current living room selections.
> 
> View attachment 325110


Pete, that line up isn't even fair! Seriously! I'm not sure I'd be able to stop staring at any of those long enough to actually pick one up to play.


----------



## BEACHBUM




----------



## mechanic

Cruiser by Crafter telecaster copy.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Gorg


BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 325524
> 
> 
> View attachment 325525


gorgeous red


----------



## Alex

Fender Strat w/ Relic Ready finish. Snake oil or best thing ever? - you decide


----------



## Grainslayer

My anti-covid jam spot


----------



## numb41

Grainslayer said:


> My anti-covid jam spot
> View attachment 326212
> View attachment 326212


The strats not bad either!


----------



## Grainslayer

numb41 said:


> The strats not bad either!


The frets are.lol...


----------



## Strummer70

faracaster said:


> Been a busy sunday. But turning to playing......hmmmm. current living room selections.
> 
> View attachment 325110


Love the Coodercaster. I was just thinking about trying one the other day.


----------



## sakana

finally got pics of my Yamaha. My only MII guitar and it is up to the Yamaha standards I got used to overseas. There is a video on You Tube with a Scandinavian guy putting one of these through it's paces and it sound amazing in his hands, sadly not even close n mine. Still I know a nice guitar when I see one and I missed my high end Yamahas from Japan so I bought it and it was at a very good price.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Of my 15 guitars this parts build is the cheapest of the bunch. 80's Mexican neck that I picked up decades ago for $25. Ebay body of unknown origin. Wood species unknown. Never the less it's one of my favorites. On the up side it''s only 7.2 lbs and sounds killer. Sometimes you just get lucky I guess.


----------



## Mikev7305

I got this one last Year strictly because it was so gorgeous. It's probably my cheapest guitar. I would have bought the guitar just to leave hanging on the wall so I could stare at it, but it has become the one that hangs in the living room and that I grab most often. It actually plays really nice.


----------



## MarkM

I have been lovin this early 90's Korean made Strat for quite some time now. My bro modified this with some SD pups that sound great. Perfect neck that is godurn beautiful!







T


----------



## MarkM

How do you go in and edit a post? Sure didn't mean to put these pictures in that many times!


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> How do you go in and edit a post?


Click on the three dots, top right of your post


----------



## zontar

I was planning on playing this one (Ibanez AF95) and two others, but this one just kept on going & wouldn't let the other two play.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Today it's my Custom ES137


----------



## zontar

BEACHBUM said:


> Today it's my Custom ES137
> 
> View attachment 326945
> 
> 
> View attachment 326946
> 
> 
> View attachment 326947


I'd love to have one of those or an ES-135.
I've played them & really liked them.


----------



## TVvoodoo

Rare is the day I get to sit for an hour in the afternoon and play, but today I did. My chops confirmed how rare, sigh.


----------



## MS41R8

My newly re-fin 1993 Fender Duo Sonic . Was an abused Olympic white guitar I picked up a few years ago. I stripped it down , resprayed in Daphne Blue and upgraded the nut, tuners and some other small things . Fun little guitar to play now


----------



## nman

Got my Blacktop HH MIM Strat out and Yamaha F310 for learning, and my Yamaha NTX 1200R crossover downstairs to practice already-learned songs. 6 electrics 3 acoustics in rotation.


----------



## Alex

Frank Bros. Arcade through my amp and effects. I've had the Arcade for 2 weeks now and remains the same as my first impressions: Fantastic instrument.


----------



## David Graves

Big shout out to Business for not helping me to control my Music Man Luke addiction!! I thought I was done with them. Apparently I am not.lol


----------



## Alex

Tom Kelley S, mahagony neck and body, has a bit more midrange than a typical Strat but definately sings and quacks like a Strat.


----------



## pdaigle

Purple FCS Telecaster:


----------



## Grainslayer

pdaigle said:


> Purple FCS Telecaster:
> 
> View attachment 328415


Cool telecaster.That colour reminds me of my old Ibanez rg.


----------



## Strummer70

62 SG Junior


----------



## zontar

Well it wasn't today, but I was playing these ones


----------



## King Loudness

Spent my Monday night making some heavy stuff with my goldtop '57 Historic RI Les Paul for rhythm tracks and Jackson KV2 Select for the leads.

W.


----------



## Robert1950

These are the three I've got, so it's gonna be one of them ...


----------



## MetalTele79

Got some time with the Strat today


----------



## Ti-Ron

TVvoodoo said:


> Rare is the day I get to sit for an hour in the afternoon and play, but today I did. My chops confirmed how rare, sigh.
> 
> View attachment 327585


WOW! This guitar is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MetalTele79

An early morning with my Warmoth tele. I haven't used it for a while and I'm getting a buzz on the high E string when played open. I guess it's time for a tune up.


----------



## zztomato

King Loudness said:


> Spent my Monday night making some heavy stuff with my goldtop '57 Historic RI Les Paul for rhythm tracks and Jackson KV2 Select for the leads.
> 
> W.


Ha! Awesome! Love the "ode to Hotel California" harmony lead.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> Spent my Monday night making some heavy stuff with my goldtop '57 Historic RI Les Paul for rhythm tracks and Jackson KV2 Select for the leads.
> 
> W.


Great harmony lines reminiscent of the 70’s..

edit: what @zztomato stated.


----------



## Alex

Yaron Bone Hollow into a Two Rock Bloomfield Drive. Feelin groovy....


----------



## VanillaTrice

I picked up this Strat last month and haven't played much else since.


----------



## Grainslayer

VanillaTrice said:


> I picked up this Strat last month and haven't played much else since.
> View attachment 329476


Sweet guitar,😍


----------



## zontar

VanillaTrice said:


> I picked up this Strat last month and haven't played much else since.
> View attachment 329476


The finish & black plastic matches my Mustang--which tempts me if I did buy another Fender-or even a Squier. (I once considered buying a Squier Mustang bass because it matched my guitar)


----------



## Prsman

Given’r on the Gadow


----------



## BMW-KTM

The past several days I can't put this one down.








[/url]


----------



## Grainslayer

This is my number one.1989 squire.Nothing special but good enough for my skill level.it has a really nice neck,12” radius I believe.It replaced my 90s mim strat which has badly worn frets.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Band practice outside today. Tele and the 15watt Crate. 70’s Ibanez dual sound fuzz wah. Glorious, from strummy to screaming.


----------



## laristotle

Happened to be Tele time for me too.


----------



## Wardo

Same:


----------



## David Graves

Prsman said:


> Given’r on the Gadow
> 
> View attachment 329622


----------



## David Graves

I've played that guitar. It's friggin awesome!!


----------



## Roots-Picker

Haven’t played in public for a while but today me and some bandmates got to record some songs for the upcoming the CIBC Run For The Cure. Finally got to play my Suhr Alt T Pro; Felt an sounded great!


----------



## StratCat




----------



## StratCat

VanillaTrice said:


> I picked up this Strat last month and haven't played much else since.
> View attachment 329476


Gorgeous colour and grain. What year is that Strat?


----------



## tdotrob

I’m spending all day with this super fast playing EII-MII, I love that people knock them on the Internet and they are available used for prices way below their quality.


----------



## VanillaTrice

StratCat said:


> Gorgeous colour and grain. What year is that Strat?


Thanks. It's an '09.


----------



## MetalTele79

Just picked up this Ampeg AMG100 yesterday. Fun guitar and sooooooo thin!


----------



## zontar

Turned out to be a very busy weekend-when I was hoping for a slow one.
But hey, that's how things work out.

Maybe a few minutes before I go to bed.


----------



## TimH

Finally taking some time to set up a rig on the Axe3 today. The 63 VOS has been getting to call lately.


----------



## Alex

Alternating between my Tom Kelley S and Yaron Bone H


----------



## numb41

This guy is getting some attention. Just a partscaster, but good parts.


----------



## JacquesP

Fender Jaguar AmPro... starting to "just" getting used to it. Great sound for what I have been "practising" lately.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Last three weeks or so I decided to change things up and play some of those unplayed guitars. Out of all of them (it's not that big of a collection) I spent the most time with the Ric but now I'm back to my favourite Partsocaster Strat and the experience has only reaffirmed its position as my Number One. My go-to, do-everything machine.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I used the guild 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness

My '59 Junior was my Friday night companion (along with a Danelectro U2 played later that I didn't capture on film...)

W.


----------



## Prsman

These two love Dan’s amps


----------



## Alex

I discovered the Folkway shop while walking in downtown Waterloo. Great selection of acoustics; Benedeau, Collings OM cutaway and a 1937 Gibson L-00 were standouts for me.


----------



## zztomato

@Alex , Sweet little Gibson! Big dry voice in a small package?


----------



## Alex

zztomato said:


> @Alex , Sweet little Gibson! Big dry voice in a small package?


yep and old wood resonating like crazy


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Got out of my funk to pick up the wolfgang and attempt some EVH tribute action while my youngest danced around.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Today I've been playing every single Van Halen lick I know on my DIY shred tele. I thought it was fitting and kind of lends itself to the genre. I think this might be a trend for the next few weeks.


----------



## Prsman

Hard to put down


----------



## zontar

My headache is subsiding--have to decide what to play in a bit.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The guild starfire v 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mercurial

J-45, Larrivee Tele, Hank Williams, George Jones… too cold in the park to stay long. A Patsy Cline arrangement on the D-28 that's way beyond me. Some dobro before bed. When I take time away from playing, it's always the left hand that suffers.


----------



## Wardo

The white one.


----------



## bzrkrage

P-90 time...


----------



## Adcandour

The new Rosser.... looks beautiful. Plays wonderfully. Neck feels fantastic. Just looking for pickguard ideas.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Adcandour said:


> The new Rosser.... looks beautiful. Plays wonderfully. Neck feels fantastic. Just looking for pickguard ideas.
> 
> View attachment 332866


I normaly vote for Mint green with parchemin knobs and pickups on a white Fender but that anodized gold guard isn't bad either!


----------



## Adcandour

Ti-Ron said:


> I normaly vote for Mint green with parchemin knobs and pickups on a white Fender but that anodized gold guard isn't bad either!


I was thinking mint green too, but I'm wondering if this spitfire tortoise colour would look nice on a strat. I'm thinking the more faint the orange, the better it will look.


----------



## Mooh

Because of the stellar thread here about compressors, I got out the MIM Tele Thinline to investigate if my past intuition was in line with what was posted. Pretty similar all round.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Adcandour said:


> I was thinking mint green too, but I'm wondering if this spitfire tortoise colour would look nice on a strat. I'm thinking the more faint the orange, the better it will look.
> 
> View attachment 332869


Nice choice too!
Send a message to Mark (Spitfire) he's a great dude to deal with and I'll show you what he haves in hand of some suggestion. His crazy lava options are awesome!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Just messing around with the guild again .







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSX/6505




----------



## Fuzzy dagger

1940-1965 Kay jazz box. I put the Kent Armstrong humbucker and pickguard on. Solid top and in really good shape, great action and fun to play. It’s been awhile since I gigged it but I know it sounds good plugged in. I lost the tone knob before I got that installed but found the replacement off an old mixing board I had lying around. Skinny posts on the minnie pots.


----------



## nman

Today is my weekly switchover day. Strat black partscaster until after dinner then out comes the SG Standard. I keep an old Yamaha F310 at hand for learning new acoustic stuff... When I get into practicing mode, up next is my Martin GCPA4, with amp, looper, delay, chorus, reverb pedals.


----------



## zztomato

3 p90s and a big fat neck! The tones are juicy to say the least.


----------



## Wardo

70th Broadcaster with factory towing package and snarl kit.


----------



## Alex

Les Paul. This one is definitely a "biter" or Tele on steroids. Always been a fan of George Harrison's "Lucy" and this Historic Makeover definitely lends a nod towards Lucy. Yaron pickups that sound stellar. lightweight too around 8lbs I think. very dark fingerboard. Darkback and LOVE the faded burst on the back of the neck. Great guitar. The 60th anniversary Gibson's have a diamond on the "i" of the Gibson logo. cool little touch.


----------



## Okay Player

Wardo said:


> 70th Broadcaster with factory towing package and snarl kit.
> 
> View attachment 333290


How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Wardo

Okay Player said:


> How are you liking it so far?


Liking it a lot.

The 7.5 radius and thicker neck took a couple of days to get used to and also kinda had to dial in the action. Full step bends aren't fretting out which I'm told can be a problem with 7.5. So the thicker neck and tighter radius feels good now that I'm used to it and no problems with it. I like this neck a lot; frets feel good too. Nut slots seem OK although maybe the G could come down a bit. Also, no dud frets twanging out anywhere.

I put 10s on it as soon as I got it home because I figured I'd never be able to play 9s and intonation might be a problem with 9s and the barrel house saddles but went back to 9s after a few days to see what would happen and also to take some relief out of it because I don't have a wrench for heel adjustment of the TR and I didn't feel like jamming a screwdriver in there.

Turns out that 9s are the right strings for this guitar at least for me. Intonation is about as good as it's going to get which is actually pretty good and open chords are nicely in tune just have to flatten the G a little.

The pickups are the same as the CS reissue. Lots of snarl and almost like a little bit of overdrive. They seem a lot hotter than my other Telecaster and the Broadcaster has a much fuller sound for chords and really soars for lead parts. Good response too - gets a lot louder with more attack. Been playing it mostly through a 57 Champ Reissue which has lottsa bark without pedals but also using my board a bit more which is just Archer Ikon, TS, OCD and reverb. This guitar sounds really aggressive with the dirt pedals going ... lol.

I have a MagSeven Telecaster which I think is mainly just a nicer looking American Standard and it has a rosewood neck and figured maple etc. The Telecaster is nice but the Broadcaster kinda blows it away.

I have 5 electrics; thinking I might sell 3 and keep the Broadcaster and the 2018 LP Jr.

So, the production line Broadcaster was a little bit expensive compared to my Telecaster but I think it's worth it.


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Robert1950

Eastwood Airline H74 Dlx. First time I have even mentioned let alone shown it. Long story, will post later. Surprising pleased with the sound with EQ and effects properly dialed in. Wee bit on heavy side for me (I have an SG and a Casino Coupe small Hollowbody) Based on a Harmony H series guitar from the 60s


----------



## Kerry Brown

Trying to come up with a slide guitar solo for a recording. This guitar was less than $200 on Craig’s List. It’s a bolt on neck Epiphone with an Epiphone P90. One of the intonation screws was stripped when I got it. I replaced the whole bridge with a $10 Chinese one.


----------



## KoskineN

I changed the pickups in my SG last week, and I can't put it down since. I really like those Lollar P90s. The stock pickups were really good, but I love how more dynamic, and the clarity the Lollars add to the overall tone. The neck pickup is brighter and more useable now. I also upgraded the electronics with Emersons pots and Bumble bee caps. I got this guitar on this forum several years ago, and it's still one of my favorites to this day.


----------



## fmjohns

Terrible picture but both of these got play today. Also just received my Chase Bliss Automatone and it is every bit as good as the hype. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

Adcandour said:


> I was thinking mint green too, but I'm wondering if this spitfire tortoise colour would look nice on a strat. I'm thinking the more faint the orange, the better it will look.
> 
> View attachment 332869


I would also normally vote for mint green, but that kind of reminds me of the Am. Deluxe V-neck Strats that had a blondish body with a copper-coloured PG. IIRC they were a thing circa 2005.

Edit: found a pic


----------



## pdaigle

It's the Johnny Marr Jaguar for me today!


----------



## Wardo




----------



## VanillaTrice

I picked up this old Kramer Focus on Friday and haven't touched another guitar since. This is my first non fine tuner Floyd so it's been a bit of a battle in patience to get this thing tuned and stable. She plays beautifully after putting in the time though.


----------



## vokey design

Just off the bench:
Here’s my newest creation.
MJT body
Fender EJ pickups and EJ spec electronics 
Warmoth quartersawn maple neck with SS frets. (59 round back profile)


----------



## 1979 930

An oldish 335 for me today. Good for the soul.


----------



## RYAN1987M

My Fender '50s Road Worn LE Tele...


----------



## colchar

What am I playing today? My recently purchased limited edition Gretsch 5420TG. I haven't even thought about touching any of my other guitars since bringing it home.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Jimi D

Picked this up yesterday... been playing it all day long:


----------



## Chito

Mostly this esquire as it is here beside me.


----------



## live4tone

MJT/Allparts-pick up wizzard , aged pelham blue nocaster ... blessed to have found her right here , courtesy bluehugh2










recently used to assimilate a Skunk Baxter solo


----------



## Alex

Jimmy Page Mirror Tele. medium chunky neck, pickups are solid. Great Tele


----------



## King Loudness

Quick clip from rehearsal today with my Danocaster S straight into a recent-issue '65 RI Princeton Reverb.

W.


----------



## davetcan

King Loudness said:


> Quick clip from rehearsal today with my Danocaster S straight into a recent-issue '65 RI Princeton Reverb.
> 
> W.


Little bit of a "Chain, Chain, Chains" vibe going on there


----------



## VanillaTrice

I'm still on a Kramer kick and have been playing these two back and forth all week.


----------



## King Loudness

Some late-night fun with my Helm Custom Guitars superstrat that I dubbed Ms. DeVille.

W.


----------



## Alex

Les Paul morning. The 2nd pic really shows the dark board. Recently acquired the Browne Protein - wow! As much as I like the Nordland, I am able to dial in the Nordland sound on the green side of the Protein. Both OD’s are simply stellar.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## numb41

Custom Shop 62 Telecaster Custom


----------



## Wardo

Playing this Tele for awhile was thinking about selling it since I got the Broadcaster but they are two totally different guitars so I’m keeping them both.


----------



## Roryfan

live4tone said:


> MJT/Allparts-pick up wizzard , aged pelham blue nocaster ... blessed to have found her right here , courtesy bluehugh2
> 
> View attachment 334843
> 
> 
> recently used to assimilate a Skunk Baxter solo


Nice playing. I believe this was mine for a while & it kills! Last year I purged Teles and would have gladly kept this guitar over the CS Tele that remains.


----------



## Roryfan

numb41 said:


> 62 Telecaster Custom
> View attachment 336284


Ooooohhhhh, papi muy gusto. Dibs.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The Taylor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live4tone

Roryfan said:


> Nice playing. I believe this was mine for a while & it kills! Last year I purged Teles and would have gladly kept this guitar over the CS Tele that remains.





Roryfan said:


> Nice playing. I believe this was mine for a while & it kills! Last year I purged Teles and would have gladly kept this guitar over the CS Tele that remains.


Thanks Roryfan , this Tele shouldn’t do what it does , lol .... pretty special ..... thanks for fostering it !


----------



## King Loudness

Another jam with the dryer cam -- Blackie Danocaster S (brought into the fold a couple years back thanks to @Roryfan) into a stock PRRI that lives at the house where the band jams.

W.


----------



## King Loudness

Dano Strat for the rhythm parts and my Dano Tele for the lead. Oh, and a Danelectro Long Horn bass for the low end thunder.

W.


----------



## zontar

Took a chunk of time last night to play my Les Paul, the LP copy & the Mandobird--been a while for all of them.
Had fun.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Ibanez AR 325


----------



## Gretsch6120

This 63 Nash, nice weight and great for playing on the couch


----------



## Strummer70

2007 Gustavsson Bluesmaster with a pair of Ron Ellis P90’s.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Today I've been playing my two recent Kijiji finds. '83 Kramer Focus 2000 and an '88 Yamaha RGX 612s.


----------



## BlueRocker

Strummer70 said:


> 2007 Gustavsson Bluesmaster with a pair of Ron Ellis P90’s.


That guitar looks amazing.


----------



## cdntac

I recently picked up a late ‘60s ES 125. It’s a fun guitar to play and surprisingly resonant. The old P90s sound really nice.


----------



## tomee2

Tel-Gib inspired junk yard dog... everything came cheap from kijiji except the Sperzal locking tuners, those I bought from a friend, and screws, knobs and pickup rings from NextGen parts.


----------



## StratCat

ChIllin’ with my other Strat Cat...


----------



## Vally

My PGK DC’S


----------



## laristotle

I'm a DC fan. Between the two there, the grain on the yellow really grabs me by the boo boo.


----------



## Vally

laristotle said:


> I'm a DC fan. Between the two there, the grain on the yellow really grabs me by the boo boo.


That’s a ash body, maple neck, ebony Fretboard and JS Moore p90


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> Another jam with the dryer cam -- Blackie Danocaster S (brought into the fold a couple years back thanks to @Roryfan) into a stock PRRI that lives at the house where the band jams.
> 
> W.


Great groove, killer bass player.


----------



## Alex

Strummer70 said:


> 2007 Gustavsson Bluesmaster with a pair of Ron Ellis P90’s.
> 
> View attachment 337243
> View attachment 337244


wow, nice guitar.


----------



## Alex

My Collings SoCo and SVL S. The longest standing instruments in my harem....Put some fresh strings on the SVL and man, killer Strat.














SVL


----------



## Stephenlouis

For shits and giggles, I played a 1960's Beltone with only five strings(it's in my fix eventually stack). It was still fun, then I played a highly underrated Schecter with active pickups. This guitar is moving up my list joys.


----------



## Alex

Yaron Bone H.

With my never ending struggle to find the "right" fuzz pedal, I picked up a JAM Pedal Rattler which is a take on the Rat. Very impressive distortion unit and lots of gain on tap and dare I say very "musical". It may be my compromise for a fuzz on my pedalboard.


----------



## Alex

A Wildwood 10 ‘55 Tele. Medium large U neck, 7.2lbs, hand wound twisted Tele pups spec’ed by Wildwood. Journeyman relic which includes taking off the sticky finish on the back of the neck. Plays and sounds mighty fine. Frost red is the color.


----------



## VanillaTrice

I'm deep into the menagerie this weekend. Yeah, just 80s licks out of these 😆.


----------



## laristotle

VanillaTrice said:


> I'm deep into the menagerie this weekend. Yeah, just 80s licks out of these 😆.
> View attachment 339832


Do you have matching spandex for each?


----------



## Okay Player

Alex said:


> With my never ending struggle to find the "right" fuzz pedal, I picked up a JAM Pedal Rattler which is a take on the Rat. Very impressive distortion unit and lots of gain on tap and dare I say very "musical". It may be my compromise for a fuzz on my pedalboard.


Not to thread derail, but there seems to be more than a couple of us on fuzz pedal quests. Should we start a fuzz appreciation thread?


----------



## Kerry Brown

I played this Epiphone Jr. P90. It was a challenge on another forum to play one guitar, that is not a regular player, for a week. I set this one up for slide quite a while ago. The action is high, but not ridiculous, and it has 12’s where I usually play 9’s. I put it back to standard tuning and have been playing it exclusively for two days know. It took a while to get used to the ropes and higher action but the tone is very nice. It is surprising how many different tones you can get with the tone and volume control combined with eq on the amp.


----------



## MetalTele79

Played my Ampeg for a bit today


----------



## Dazza

I was playing this mid 70's EDS 1275 (note the shorter 12 string headstock like Lifeson/ Felder) today and adjusting the truss rods. It's not been out the case for a while and needs fresh strings. Really fun guitar to spend time with. The stock T Tops are fab with the upgraded audio taper harness.









It looked like this when I bought it, encouraged by my good luthier mate this disaster would make for a good restoration project. I dropped it off with him with no schedule in mind. Just over 16 years later I got it back much improved.









Daz


----------



## VanillaTrice

laristotle said:


> Do you have matching spandex for each?


Actually, yes. I was playing in an 80s hair metal tribute band before Covid killed live music.


----------



## MetalTele79

Got in 15 minutes with my BC Rich before work today. This was my first electric and it still rocks. Not a huge fan of the GFS power rails that are in it right now so I'm always on the lookout for a replacement set at a good price.


----------



## Prsman

Breaks up nicely into the Vox


----------



## Mooh

Prsman said:


> Breaks up nicely into the Vox
> View attachment 340531


Love that finish.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the guild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

Dazza said:


> I was playing this mid 70's EDS 1275 (note the shorter 12 string headstock like Lifeson/ Felder) today and adjusting the truss rods. It's not been out the case for a while *and needs fresh strings*. Really fun guitar to spend time with. The stock T Tops are fab with the upgraded audio taper harness.


So see you in a week to 10 days?

I've restrung and set up a couple of those. Big, heavy, cumbersome bodies. Somewhere between 17 and 19 strings (you know Gibson's shitty QC  ). And those machine heads are pretty cramped on the 12-ish string neck. Bridge and neck adjustments, pickup setups. It seemed more like 4 guitars than two for some reason. Have fun.


----------



## Dazza

High/Deaf said:


> So see you in a week to 10 days?
> 
> I've restrung and set up a couple of those. Big, heavy, cumbersome bodies. Somewhere between 17 and 19 strings (you know Gibson's shitty QC  ). And those machine heads are pretty cramped on the 12-ish string neck. Bridge and neck adjustments, pickup setups. It seemed more like 4 guitars than two for some reason. Have fun.


Hehe it's a bit of a chore yes. Besides the tuners being cramped together the lack of space between headstocks makes it impossible to use a winder on half the tuners. Thankfully I modified one as a shorty that fits between the necks relieving at least some effort. As for weight it's around 11lbs if I recall so not much more than our Norlin LP mates endure. And yes it is cumbersome. Saying that I've still not restrung it. Not a lot of use for it currently.

Daz


----------



## StratCat

2003 Epiphone Casino Elite.


----------



## Chito

Its my brand spanking new Squier Jazzmaster Mini. I'm just waiting for my flatwound strings. I've already dressed the frets and the intonation and action were good to go when I got it.


----------



## Alex

My Fender ‘55 RI Tele with the holiday festive Frost Red finish.


----------



## Alex

Ruokangas Steamboat bass, Yaron Bone H and Gibson Les Paul


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fgoldilox-partial-cover-of-kings-x


----------



## zontar

In addition to my 12 string I played the ones below:
















Played the Mustang the longest today.


----------



## AnthonyZ

Alex said:


> A Wildwood 10 ‘55 Tele. Medium large U neck, 7.2lbs, hand wound twisted Tele pups spec’ed by Wildwood. Journeyman relic which includes taking off the sticky finish on the back of the neck. Plays and sounds mighty fine. Frost red is the color.
> 
> View attachment 339525
> View attachment 339526


Dude, you are rocking a Tele, so impressed! I like the neck profile, looks like a comfy fatty..su weet!!


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've been playing this old Fender Contemporary Strat all week.


----------



## Alex

Yaron Bone H. lightweight and a joy to play.


----------



## fatherjacques

Today is NGD. My new MONTY LITTLE QUEEN...


----------



## zztomato

fatherjacques said:


> Today is NGD. My new MONTY LITTLE QUEEN...
> View attachment 341832


Nice new toy!

What is that thing behind the keyboard?


----------



## fatherjacques

zztomato said:


> Nice new toy!
> 
> What is that thing behind the keyboard?



Eliptical Trainer I never use LOL!


----------



## laristotle

fatherjacques said:


> Eliptical Trainer I never use LOL!


Our treadmill became an expensive coat rack within a few weeks. lol


----------



## Diablo

I took out my R8 today that I hadn’t touched in ages.
gosh, i forgot how beautiful she is. I need to spend more time with it. The tuners were really sticky though.

my daughter and I play blind guessing games with our instruments to see if we can tell which sounds the best, most expensive etc and it won hands down over my LP Studio and Traditional. I didn’t think she would get it.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Severn Larry Mitchell Signature. Sporting noiseless pups; stacked hum cancelling Area 67 (neck and middle) and Satch Track rail hum (bridge), ebony board, 7.6lbs - really nice super Strat (albeit a set neck guitar). I had similar noiseless pups in a Tyler Burning Water over 10 years ago and they also worked well. It takes a bit of an adjustment as the hum is no longer part of the sound! dead quiet pickups.


----------



## zztomato

I gave this one a makeover recently. It's a MIJ Fender st54-150as. It had a white painted aluminum pickguard with Dimarzio Blue Velvet pickups- which are awesome. I found a 8 hole tort guard and put in some Duncan Antiquity Surfers for a change. Great sounding set and I'm digging the new look.
This is my longest serving guitar. Had it since around 2003. It has a really nice feeling neck and rings like an acoustic guitar.


----------



## Wardo

Broadcaster


----------



## DrumBob

Robert1950 said:


> My rented Fender Getty Lee Jazz Bass. It's for that League of Rock thing I won recently.


Getty? Geddy. You're Canadian, eh?


----------



## Robert1950

DrumBob said:


> Getty? Geddy. You're Canadian, eh?


Can you say "Resurrection" boys and girls ........... Fuc*ing autocorrect BTW


----------



## vokey design




----------



## silvertonebetty

The guild today nice and loud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

Monty Bluesmaster


----------



## greco

vokey design said:


> View attachment 342484


What is the make and model of this guitar? Thanks.
I'm guessing it is an (old?) Epi Sheraton..Correct?
Looks wonderful!


----------



## vokey design

greco said:


> What is the make and model of this guitar? Thanks.
> I'm guessing it is an (old?) Epi Sheraton..Correct?
> Looks wonderful!


Bingo, elitist Sheraton from 2006 IIRC. 
Plays and sounds great too. Best of all when playing you cannot see the headstock shape lol.


----------



## Prsman

Chilling out this morn with the Dr. Dan’s.
Happy Holidays, everyone🤜 🎸


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've been playing this old 80s mij strat today. I'm still getting used to that Kahler. Quite a different feel from the Floyds I'm used to 😅.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Larry Mitchell Signature. Really nice super Strat. Dimarzio noiseless pickups, playability is beyond butter-like and just a great vibe.


----------



## geetaruke




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m trying to find this on the actual website lol . This app no longer will post photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Here we are. I player both my guild and Taylor today















I think both are fine guitars. There is a few things with the guild id like to change this year like the pickups and bridge .ok just the pickups and bridge


----------



## Old Bull Lee

An old CBS Masterworks acoustic that I spotted in a junk pile at the center of my uncle's garage. I asked him what it's story was, when he just handed it to me and said, "It's yours". Perfect price. Perfect story. I've been playing the hell out of it ever since.


----------



## MarkM

Old Bull Lee said:


> An old CBS Masterworks acoustic that I spotted in a junk pile at the center of my uncle's garage. I asked him what it's story was, when he just handed it to me and said, "It's yours". Perfect price. Perfect story. I've been playing the hell out of it ever since.


Not real without pictures!


----------



## tdotrob

These two have been regulars for me lately and especially today!


----------



## Midnight Rider

Just added these two to the collection a couple months ago and they are getting significant mileage.


----------



## Midnight Rider

silvertonebetty said:


> Here we are. I player both my guild and Taylor today
> View attachment 343947
> 
> I think both are fine guitars. There is a few things with the guild id like to change this year like the pickups and bridge .ok just the pickups and bridge


Mmmmm,... a couple fine specimens indeed. I have been looking for a luscious Taylor for a while now and waiting for a second hand deal to appear. I will remain patient until one surfaces. Can you give more detailed info on them such as model, year, wood construction,


----------



## MarkM

Midnight Rider said:


> Just added these two to the collection a couple months ago and they are getting significant mileage.
> View attachment 344348
> View attachment 344349
> View attachment 344350
> View attachment 344351


That Godin is sure a beauty!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Midnight Rider said:


> Mmmmm,... a couple fine specimens indeed. I have been looking for a luscious Taylor for a while now and waiting for a second hand deal to appear. I will remain patient until one surfaces. Can you give more detailed info on them such as model, year, wood construction,


Mines a 96 810. It is a spruce top and rosewood back and sides seems to be brighter than the martin d28 . I found it for sale for $2500 but ended up getting it for $1500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midnight Rider

silvertonebetty said:


> Mines a 96 810. It is a spruce top and rosewood back and sides seems to be brighter than the martin d28 . I found it for sale for $2500 but ended up getting it for $1500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an astounding deal for that Taylor. I'll be working towards being that lucky on a price as well.


----------



## Midnight Rider

MarkM said:


> That Godin is sure a beauty!


Agreed, I had no idea this guitar existed up until the time I bought it used a couple months ago. Typical music store encounter,... walked in to buy a set of strings,... took a lap around the guitar section,... spotted this gold top sparkle in the store lighting,... gravitated towards it(always a dangerous move for the bank account & marriage),... went deeper down the rabbit hole and plugged it into a Traynor YCV4050 6L6 tube amp that I previously purchased,... it was a perfect match with the P-90 pickups. 

Brought it home and explained to my wife that I paid less than half of the original price,... I'm now shopping for her to balance the scales of an equal opportunity relationship, 😇, ☯


----------



## silvertonebetty

Midnight Rider said:


> That is an astounding deal for that Taylor. I'll be working towards being that lucky on a price as well.


You just never know what you’ll find 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz

Installed some new (older) Seymour Duncan pickups in my 73' Guild S-100, no coil tapping. Sounded very nice with my (not Fender) Seymour Duncan 84-40 amp.


----------



## rollingdam




----------



## Roryfan

A/Bing this pair of ‘93 Strats deciding which one to cut loose. 

The 40th Annie Am. Std. has a slightly chunkier neck, which I prefer, but I’m really digging the Lace Sensors, esp. with distortion. And the Plus is more sparklier.


----------



## fatherjacques

Playing my new Monty. Awesome guitar!!


----------



## Vally




----------



## zztomato

Vally said:


> View attachment 346081


Sweet! That turned out well.


----------



## fatherjacques

I just received my Monty with some modifications. A Less Trem and + Thornbuckers with split mode on both pickups. This guitar is a TONE MONSTER.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

It’s my birthday, drug this out to play. 2012 Traditional with lots of mods (previous owner, might be on this board). 2012 USA LP’s don’t get much love, but I like it! 9+ pounds, chunky neck and one piece hog back. Only Les Paul I own with “ivory” tuners, Gibson Deluxe. Laminated fretboard.
I’ve gigged this guitar a few times and it has never let me down. It’s my ‘57 Les Paul.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Fuzzy dagger said:


> It’s my birthday, drug this out to play. 2012 Traditional with lots of mods (previous owner, might be on this board). 2012 USA LP’s don’t get much love, but I like it! 9+ pounds, chunky neck and one piece hog back. Only Les Paul I own with “ivory” tuners, Gibson Deluxe. Laminated fretboard.
> I’ve gigged this guitar a few times and it has never let me down. It’s my ‘57 Les Paul.
> View attachment 347893
> View attachment 347894


Happy Birthday,... mine was on the 28th and I spent time playing this.


----------



## doblander

This morning I'll have a strum on my made in China Fender Jaguar. Then back into storage for a few weeks as I bring out another in rotation.


----------



## Budda

Just pulled my Ayr tele out, it's been a minute. Revisited the preset I built for it, made a couple of small tweaks, ended up losing 20m to a fuzzed JCM800 drenched in hall reverb. 

I never watched 80's crime shows, but I think I could put the wailing guitar into the soundtrack of one!


----------



## zontar

Well I haven't played for the last week with severe gum/tooth pain.
Also why I haven't looked in on here for a while as well.
Tomorrow I hope to play some--now what should I play?


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> now what should I play?


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I meant which guitar--but sure--I'll take song requests as well.


----------



## Always12AM

My only guitar.


----------



## BEACHBUM

These two.


----------



## Chito

Just got this yesterday. Awesome guitar.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Wardo

Gretsch Resonator 
70th Broadcaster 
2018 LP Jr.
2016 Telecaster
HD28V
Sigma DR28V


----------



## SWLABR

51 Nocaster (reissue) & 2008 American Standard. I recently had the single coil put back in the AS, so not exactly as shown in the pic with the H/B.


----------



## zontar

Giving my ears a break & grabbing a sandwich while playing my guitars (& bass) with a volute
So far my Ibanez AF95 arch top & SR500F bass
after the break my Iceman & Les Paul
(maybe pictures later)


----------



## Thunderboy1975

'19 Traditional Tobacco 
Brazillian Dream tribute.


----------



## zontar

And the one on the left









I didn't plan on playing the ones with volutes--it just worked out that way.


----------



## zontar

Did some recording to work out parts for some song ideas today
Don't know If I will leave the parts I recorded, well one didn't sound as good without he other parts as it did by itslef--one of the reasons for doing what I did.

Played the same ones as yesterday.


----------



## Prsman

fatherjacques said:


> I just received my Monty with some modifications. A Less Trem and + Thornbuckers with split mode on both pickups. This guitar is a TONE MONSTER.
> View attachment 347794


 Nice! I bet the TBs sound great! Did you go with a thornbucker + in the bridge?


----------



## fatherjacques

Prsman said:


> Nice! I bet the TBs sound great! Did you go with a thornbucker + in the bridge?


Regular Thornbucker at the bridge. I prefer lower output pickups. It was the good choice.


----------



## Prsman

fatherjacques said:


> Regular Thornbucker at the bridge. I prefer lower output pickups. It was the good choice.


Me too...bet it sounds great 🤜


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Got a little shreddy earlier when nobody was home and mellowed out after supper.
















Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## HolttChris

NGD thanks to a forum member

2020 Broadcaster —> Strymon Deco —> 1959 Supro Spectator


----------



## VanillaTrice

Fiddling around on this old Kramer.


----------



## silvertonebetty

First time in a month or so my Taylor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

fatherjacques said:


> I just received my Monty with some modifications. A Less Trem and + Thornbuckers with split mode on both pickups. This guitar is a TONE MONSTER.
> View attachment 347794


Nice guitar but that’s a duesenberg trem . I honestly don’t understand why people call them a les trem when Gibson dose not use them but duesenberg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatherjacques

Duesenberg Les Trem II Tremolo System


The Duesenberg Les Trem II is a compact and simple to install tremolo system for guitars featuring a tune-o-matic bridge and stop-tailpiece.




www.12fret.com






Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM

rearviewmirror2 said:


> Got a little shreddy earlier when nobody was home and mellowed out after supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


Tell us more about this shredder, pickup, who built it?


----------



## rearviewmirror2

MarkM said:


> Tell us more about this shredder, pickup, who built it?


I assembled it a few years back. Warmoth neck with a Wolfgang profile and stainless frets obtained from a member here. Old bill Lawrence pickup. Cheap Floyd. Rockaudio mahogany body. It's actually pretty awesome for playing like butter.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## JesseB94

Played this...








And this...


----------



## tdotrob

Messing around with my first and recently acquired Balaguer. I’m a firm believer in them now this definitely won’t be my last.


----------



## Prsman




----------



## markxander

tdotrob said:


> Messing around with my first and recently acquired Balaguer. I’m a firm believer in them now this definitely won’t be my last.
> View attachment 351911


shit, you mean there's another kind of guitar I didn't know I wanted?


----------



## tdotrob

markxander said:


> shit, you mean there's another kind of guitar I didn't know I wanted?


 Oh man they are killer too. This one has locking tuners, Ebony board, stainless frets, and crazy good pickups I think $1650 new(I got this lightly used).

You can custom spec your guitars with them too. GuitarBrando here in Edmonton is the dealer in Canada. I’ve been building some cool ones on the Balaguer website. Gonna decide and order another one soon.


----------



## tdotrob

Friday night couch Tele


----------



## Chito

This is the one. Just arrived today. Thanks @erick .


----------



## tdotrob

That is super nice


----------



## MetalTele79

Just got this on Friday. It's pretty damn good


----------



## Alex

Wildwood 10 Journeyman Tele. Testing out a Buch of pedals with my Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 amp.


----------



## Prsman

MetalTele79 said:


> Just got this on Friday. It's pretty damn good


Nice top!


----------



## Prsman

Alex said:


> Wildwood 10 Journeyman Tele. Testing out a Buch of pedals with my Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 amp.
> 
> View attachment 352978


Fiesta red and a maple neck....my fav!


----------



## Prsman

Cant stop playing this!


----------



## Alex

Prsman said:


> Fiesta red and a maple neck....my fav!


Here it is with heavy fuzz from a Vemuram Shanks II.


----------



## Prsman

Alex said:


> Here it is with heavy fuzz from a Vemuram Shanks II.


Nice, legit tone right there 🤜


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Eastman '55 DC, 6lbs, r&r machine


----------



## Alex

Eastman '55 DC/v. Lots of knee (and clams) in this one.


----------



## JesseB94

Been playing my new (to me) custom shop tele since I bought it. Partly due to being "new", but this thing just has the mojo.


----------



## StratCat

Prsman said:


> View attachment 352627


such a great iconic colour. Is it a Fender, Suhr, ?


----------



## Prsman

StratCat said:


> such a great iconic colour. Is it a Fender, Suhr, ?


Suhr...next to fiesta red, this is my fav color


----------



## silvertonebetty

The guild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okay Player




----------



## zontar

I feel my Iceman calling to me.
Maybe some bass--there's still time tonight


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Prsman

This Suhr digs the Dr. Dan’s


----------



## BMW-KTM

This beautiful Saturday morning it's my Tele straight into the Tweed Deluxe.
Pure Rock n' Roll.


----------



## Prsman

BMW-KTM said:


> This beautiful Saturday morning it's my Tele straight into the Tweed Deluxe.
> Pure Rock n' Roll.


That must sound great!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Descending order this morning Tele, Wolf then Dot









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## garretrevels

Today it has been my '58 Framus Hollywood....with it's ingenious sliding single pickup...unlimited tonal variety 🤩


----------



## vadsy

BMW-KTM said:


> This beautiful Saturday morning it's my Tele straight into the Tweed Deluxe.
> Pure Rock n' Roll.


is that the candy tangerine deluxe?


----------



## fatherjacques

Today it is my new VOLA. I love it.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Prsman said:


> That must sound great!


Indeed it does.




vadsy said:


> is that the candy tangerine deluxe?


Crimson Red Transparent American Deluxe. The lighting of the shot makes it seem opaque.


----------



## Roryfan

‘93 SG Special with a fat neck & ebony board courtesy @krall now loaded with a set of Wolfe Tones acquired many moons ago from @davetcan


----------



## tdotrob

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 355379
> 
> 
> ‘93 SG Special with a fat neck & ebony board courtesy @krall now loaded with a set of Wolfe Tones acquired many moons ago from @davetcan


That SG looks awesome!


----------



## Roryfan

tdotrob said:


> That SG looks awesome!


Thanks. The pickup covers were a recent addition & I think they enhanced the look. Luuuurve the ebony board too.


----------



## Alex

And another Gibson SG. chunky neck, under 7 lbs.


----------



## laristotle

Alex said:


> An another Gibson SG


Are those reflections or did your cat scurry over it a few times?


----------



## Alex

laristotle said:


> Are those reflections or did your cat scurry over it a few times?


Mr. Murphy and his lab rats did.....


----------



## TVvoodoo

This one!

















As the Irish say... The greener the fiddle, the sweeter the tune... or something like that - - Happy SPD!


----------



## zztomato

It's the 64 SG- of course. 😆 Can't stop playing it.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Out for a rip today on the Baretta bullseye.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I’ve had a hard time playing anything else since I got this Epiphone Swingster.


----------



## tdotrob

VanillaTrice said:


> Out for a rip today on the Baretta bullseye.
> View attachment 356892


Ooh that looks awesome.

Making band demo’s today


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zztomato

Kerry Brown said:


> I’ve had a hard time playing anything else since I got this Epiphone Swingster.
> 
> View attachment 356893


Oh man, that looks great. It's got the "Chet arm"- nice touch!


----------



## MarkM

TVvoodoo said:


> This one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 355879
> As the Irish say... The greener the fiddle, the sweeter the tune... or something like that - - Happy SPD!
> View attachment 355878


What are the Pups?


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## TVvoodoo

MarkM said:


> What are the Pups?


If memory serves, artec alnico 5 zebra in the bridge position, and in the neck a "P-90" by canadian ebay seller bezdez, not sure if he's still going


----------



## Shaqrad




----------



## Alex

Gil Yaron Bone H w/ Moratto univibe. Channeling some Steve Hackett.


----------



## Alex

My Eastman '55 DC/v. A family member asked me to play the opening riff to BB....later said it was my best playing ever....sometimes we guitarists over think things!


----------



## tdotrob

Alex said:


> My Eastman '55 DC/v. A family member asked me to play the opening riff to BB....later said it was my best playing ever....sometimes we guitarists over think things!


That sounds really good. What amp is that through?


----------



## tdotrob

This guitar has become one of my all time favourites. Just home from our second rehearsal back. So fun to play.


----------



## Alex

tdotrob said:


> That sounds really good. What amp is that through?


It's the AXE FX II running through Logic Pro - powered monitors - mic on my iPhone.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Recently picked up a Hamer Studio USA from a local Kijiji seller for a very reasonable price, and I've grown to really enjoy its ‘same but different’ nuances from Gibson LP style electrics. The wiring circuit for the volume & tone knobs allows for very gradual adjustments and there’s no dullness when you dial back the volume. Build quality is very high, and the neck profile is just right; full but not ‘boat-necky’. (if you get my drift...)









Note the matching guitar pick!...


----------



## King Loudness

Roots-Picker said:


> Recently picked up a Hamer Studio USA from a local Kijiji seller for a very reasonable price, and I've grown to really enjoy its ‘same but different’ nuances from Gibson LP style electrics. The wiring circuit for the volume & tone knobs allows for very gradual adjustments and there’s no dullness when you dial back the volume. Build quality is very high, and the neck profile is just right; full but not ‘boat-necky’. (if you get my drift...)
> 
> View attachment 357615
> 
> Note the matching guitar pick!...
> View attachment 357618


Absolutely gorgeous Hamer, my friend!

W.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Thanks Will! I was noodling unplugged on the Hamer tonight and the sustain is exceptional...maybe due to the stoptail bridge?


----------



## Alex

Historic Makeover Les Paul....


----------



## silvertonebetty

I took my beautiful Taylor 810 out of its case today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

70th Ann Snarlcaster.


----------



## garretrevels

1964 Gretsch 6124 Single Anniversary


----------



## Vally

This one 🎸


----------



## HolttChris

‘82 LPS while on break from the reno


----------



## tdotrob

HolttChris said:


> ‘82 LPS while on break from the reno
> View attachment 358122


That’s pretty slick looking!


----------



## VanillaTrice

Shredding away on my recent partscaster build today. Pretty obnoxious, but just the way I like them 😆.


----------



## garretrevels

This guitar is my sleeper. I've had three of them over the years and they are a favorite of mine. They have a solid wood body and a set neck (fat baseball bat) with a unique wrap tail piece....it sounds amazing, sustains and is incredibly resonate acoustically. Made by Teisco, an E100 model but this variant is obscure with the set neck. Think Les paul Jr meets H44 Stratotone...on a budget.


----------



## markxander

Settled my occasional Strat GAS this week with a G&L Legacy -- this is one of the Indonesia made Tribute series. It's a nice guitar, previous owner set it up to float with 3 springs. The set up is nice but way too delicate for me -- will have to add a spring, and I'll probably deck it just because I don't need it floating.


----------



## Prsman

Fuzz Pedal Saturday 🤜 and I’m diggin the post buffer tones..


----------



## Milkman

Prsman said:


> Fuzz Pedal Saturday 🤜 and I’m diggin the post buffer tones..
> View attachment 358636


And _I’m _digging that Suhr.

Beautiful


----------



## tdotrob

I’m spending the day with a Tele and GFI Tempus getting trippy with it.


----------



## Milkman

tdotrob said:


> I’m spending the day with a Tele and GFI Tempus getting trippy with it.
> View attachment 358698


What’s the story on that bridge.
Is that an Evertune?


----------



## tdotrob

Milkman said:


> What’s the story on that bridge.
> Is that an Evertune?


Yep is is. Love it. Had it installed a few months ago. Still in tune haha


----------



## ezcomes

Just finished putting a Suhr SSH+ in the bridge...didnt catch that the zebra was reversed though...


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Imma playing this!!! 
2016 2525c and 2019 Traditional Tabacoo. 








and this pedal i bought a month ago. first one in 14 yrs. I think its called a BONG and pubic hair. Dunno sounds reverby😂


----------



## Alex

Wildwood 10 Tele w/ the Boss Dimension C pedal.


----------



## Budda

Been a 594 weekend with a dabble of bass.


----------



## BEACHBUM

I've got some expensive guitars but this one is still one of my favorites. $300 worth of mix and match parts and she's a contender.


----------



## Chito

It was fun playing this combination.


----------



## tdotrob

My rehearsal rig today. The Caparison into the Uberschall is just sooooo thick and meaty and zero mud on the low end even with the gain sizzling. Those Caparison pickups are really something else.


----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> My rehearsal rig today. The Caparison into the Uberschall is just sooooo thick and meaty and zero mud on the low end even with the gain sizzling. Those Caparison pickups are really something else.
> 
> View attachment 358920


bedroom level rehearsals?


----------



## tdotrob

Nah it was just before I was packing all up to leave. Our rehearsals are loud af


----------



## Alex

Gibson Les Paul


----------



## Alex

Fired up my RedPlate Blackline....killer amp. Noodling some random riffs and el cap for some delay. Moderate OD from the amp. 18W setting on the amp and not loud - the MV is fantastic on this amp. The Ironman attenuator is not on.


----------



## King Loudness

Dug out my '63 Harmony Meteor tonight and fired up the brownie Princeton to match. Good times.

W.


----------



## numb41

King Loudness said:


> Dug out my '63 Harmony Meteor tonight and fired up the brownie Princeton to match. Good times.
> 
> W.


Fantastic, tasteful playing Will.


----------



## StratCat

Epiphone Casino Elite


----------



## Alex

Reverend Gabrels Sustainiac. Combined this with the AXE FX and you have The Edge in a package. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fwith-or-without-you-demo-of-reverend-reeves-gabrels-sustainiac


----------



## Budda

I was adjusting the action on the huber yesterday and broke the high E returning to pitch - restrung it and probably gonna tweak the action again today. It's solidly at Ibanez RG Shred-tastic low right now haha.


----------



## ezcomes

I had lent Misty out to a friend who was recording his bands new album, out May 1...stopped and picked it up today so i can record a track with it...glad to have it home!

This is his band








Hays Code


Hays Code is a Rock band from Kingston, ON, Canada, formed in 2014. The band consists of Scott Rouleau (Guitar), Ryan Lessard (Vocals), Rick Moniz (Drums), Justin Brake (Bass), Mike Watson (Guitar).




hayscode1.bandcamp.com


----------



## King Loudness

Today's selection was my Rusty Anderson 335 through a few old favourite pedals (EP Booster, JRad Dude, Belle Epoch, Flint) into my '62 brownie Princeton. A nod to Tom Bukovac.

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> Today's selection was my Rusty Anderson 335 through a few old favourite pedals (EP Booster, JRad Dude, Belle Epoch, Flint) into my '62 brownie Princeton. A nod to Tom Bukovac.
> 
> W.


Love that and the RA 335!


----------



## Budda

Picked up something new yesterday, and I'm trying to decide what stays and what goes. /crypticoff


----------



## King Loudness

Budda said:


> Picked up something new yesterday, and I'm trying to decide what stays and what goes. /crypticoff


Keep 'em all 

W.


----------



## MetalTele79

Had some time with my Ampeg AMG100 through a Trinity Plexi MKII into a 2x10.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Larry Mitchell Signature. Playing some blues licks at low volumes....very versatile guitar.


----------



## markxander

Office hours this morning and it's the end of the semester so nobody's coming. I keep all my guitar stuff in my tiny home office, so I don't mind.

I did a lot of guitar downsizing the last few weeks because I really just play a couple. This '09 Starla has gotten 95% of my attention since I got it a couple months ago.










If anyone is interested, my "amp stand" is a $45 Ikea Lixhult cabinet. It's not very heavy duty, so I added the top for a little bit of extra rigidity. Perfect for a small space if you use a combo amp (that's a Derrick Bell 1x12" on top of it). The pedalboard slides right under it and I keep all my junk inside (pedal boxes, straps, cables, etc). I have a second one that I bought earlier in the year and never used, sitting in a box under the stairs -- maybe I should get another amp


----------



## King Loudness

Broke out my Historic LP for the first time in a minute... 2010 Gibson Custom '57 RI with smaller neck profile. The story is that this guitar came through Mark's Guitar Loft way back when. Lotsa miles on it since...






W.


----------



## garretrevels

This....60s Framus Caravelle. Been messing around with it in Dadgad with a strymon flint....sounding killer. Only ever used that tuning acoustically....until now. I'm hooked


----------



## Choo5440

Scored a '97 Tele plus in translucent red recently to go with a 91 strat plus in blue I have. Been going back and forth between them a lot the past week.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Larry Mitchell Signature cycling through the pickups in a RedPlate Blackline Allen Hinds Signature clean channel. The Blackline is an El34 platform and one of my favourite amps. Going down cover band memory lane.......hitting the Boss Dimension C every few licks. El Cap delay and the Dimension C are running through the FX loop of the Blackline (which is fantastic).


----------



## VanillaTrice

Playing quite a bit on these two over the weekend.


----------



## King Loudness

Snuck in a few licks tonight on my Monty Tele I picked up on the forum earlier this year. Got it back from a much needed fret level and wanted to test it with the band for fun. I still have to change the nut and convert the bridge to a top loader as the spacing is a WIP. Sounds cool though. Playing through a stock PRRI that’s at the jam spot.






W.


----------



## zontar

Been busy but got some time in over the weekend
my Fretless bass & Archtop--for some Ibanez content--and a bit of strumming on my classical.


----------



## Roots-Picker

King Loudness said:


> Snuck in a few licks tonight on my Monty Tele I picked up on the forum earlier this year. Got it back from a much needed fret level and wanted to test it with the band for fun.


Nice grooves you and your drummer are putting down there, Will! I haven’t played in person with other musicians in quite some time. Hope the Atlantic bubble holds up for you “NS coastal dwellers”...
All the best, Dave


----------



## Vally

Playing the PGK Axcess today


----------



## Prsman

All evening:


----------



## vadsy

was this Goldtop a recent acquisition?


----------



## Prsman

vadsy said:


> was this Goldtop a recent acquisition?


Oh yeah


----------



## keto

Eastman t484. Glad I gave it a chance, the 1.75“ @Steadfastly nut took me a while to get used to, but I figured I would appreciate the extra space, and now I do. i was on the verge of trying to swap it out, a couple weeks in. Not now.


----------



## fmjohns

My new Josh Williams Stella .. metallic gold flake with Porter P90s. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Larry Mitchel Signature again.....multiple tracks on Logic Pro using AXE FX II and the neck and bridge pickups of the Knaggs. One of my favourite solos.


----------



## BlueRocker

The Blueshawk arrived yesterday


----------



## Kerry Brown

This was my #1 for several years. For some reason I haven’t been playing it much lately. The strat-talk forum runs occasional improv challenges. I decided to try the latest one and picked up the SG for the first time in weeks. I was considering putting it up for sale. That won’t be happening. 1991 3 knob SG special with ebony fret board. It sings on the drive channel of my Blackstar HT1RH.


----------



## Mooh

Godin LG into the new Laney, a sweet combination if there ever was one. Really takes me back to my Tele Deluxe into the Harmony amp days.


----------



## allthumbs56

Finally got my office put back together after a reno. Brought 2 guitars up from the basement and set them up on their stands. Picked them both up and played for an hour. What was special about that? I haven't felt inclined to play since November when Covid put an end to our already slim gig schedule - I just didn't want the reminder about not being able to play out. Well, were turning a corner and it's time to get the fingers back in shape.

Oh - I played my PRS CU22 and Taylor 414CE. My fingers started to hurt after 10 minutes 😕


----------



## zontar

Planning after I finish eating, to go play my Les Paul & fretless bass
Maybe even record a bit


----------



## Zeegler

I've been rockin' this old SG-1 a lot lately. I love how it's so light and it's just so comfortable. Plays great, and sounds great. I need to do a crown and polish as the frets are pretty flat on top, but there's lots of meat left on them. I've been playing a lot of Danzig and Sabbath on this one. The last 3 digits of the serial number are 666 so it's only fitting.


----------



## King Loudness

Today's ride is my ol' 59 Silvertone 1421 through the brownie Princeton.

W.


----------



## Dazza

Firstly thanks to Alex for selling me this Jimmy Page Mirror Tele a few months back. The plastic is still on it and I've not plugged it in for a while. Today I'm reminded what a joy it is to play.
Forgive the repetitious, rambling playing. It's just a very short clip on a hand me down phone showing the tonal differences switching through pickup selections.
It looked as if I'd just crawled out of bed and landed on my face, so the image is cropped. It's all about the guitar anyway. Straight into a Marshall 1973X.

Daz


----------



## King Loudness

BlueRocker said:


> The Blueshawk arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 361699


Thing of beauty, that is! Nice score.

W.


----------



## Prsman

Can’t decide which one sounds better!


----------



## numb41

Same problem! They are very different from each other, but both awesome.


----------



## Prsman

Can’t decide which one sounds better!


numb41 said:


> Same problem! They are very different from each other, but both awesome.
> View attachment 362016


So cool!
The SG has a 50s era P90 in her as well, right?


----------



## King Loudness

Prsman said:


> Can’t decide which one sounds better!
> View attachment 362015





numb41 said:


> Same problem! They are very different from each other, but both awesome.
> View attachment 362016


I wouldn't be able to choose either! Fine axes all around!

W.


----------



## Alex

Paul's Guitar w/ roasted maple neck. The intro is for you @MarkM ...a bit rough but it's been a while. Cycling through the pickups and adjusting the volume on the guitar.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Good guitar. I borrowed my friends at a jam and was prepared to hate it ‘cause it’s different. I asked him to sell it to me if he ever let it go. He hasn’t yet.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

My SZ because I still don't have my ORM put back together.


----------



## King Loudness

Decided to grab the Dano Tele for a quick video today, although now I'm onto the '59 LP Junior in honour of the 30th anniversary of the passing of Johnny Thunders.

W.


----------



## tdotrob

My favourite Les Paul got a much needed fret level and crown and the super sticky finish taken off the neck and it’s so fun to play.


----------



## garretrevels

This sweet old Silvertone 1454 is getting my attention today. Mmmm silverfoils!!! Tone!


----------



## NoTalentHack

I negotiated a solid trade for this lovely lady a little while ago. I have a thing for Fender oddballs. Like new, plastic still on the (plastic) pickguard. A lot of people shit on the fidelitrons but I really like the sound. Tuning could be better but I can fix that when I'm less lazy.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

Same Ibanez SZ, but today I'm using the _ach-em-two_ for increased chainsaw.


----------



## mechanic

This









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito

Played this during our livestream tonight.
2019 Gibson ES-235 Gloss Ltd In 34 Burst
2016 Milkman Creamer


----------



## Choo5440

Still playing the same two strat and tele plus, but with a picture this time!


----------



## zontar

Worked my Iceman into things today.


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## Alex

Re-acquired Wildwood 10 Strat. 4th position clean tones.


----------



## Prsman

Been running this one all throughout the day.

Thought about throwing a set of covered SSVs in her but the stock pups are sounding really deadly through the JTM50


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Roryfan

Choo5440 said:


> Still playing the same two strat and tele plus, but with a picture this time!


Please tell me more about that Strat Plus! Got more better pics? TYIA


----------



## Choo5440

Roryfan said:


> Please tell me more about that Strat Plus! Got more better pics? TYIA


I'll have to take some more on my next day off, though that won't be for a few more days. 

It's a '91 strat plus in blue pearl burst, 3 silver lace sensors, Wilkinson saddles and roller nut, and hella fun to play. 

... Except now I've been playing the Tele plus (v2) all the time 😅


----------



## Alex

Wildwood 10 Strat, Dark British racing green. Always liked the 2nd solo.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Feveryone-wants-to-rule


----------



## Vally

Jamming on this tonight


----------



## Milkman

I just spent a half hour or so playing this. Love the neck, LOVE the Fishman Fluence rig.

Will upgrade the bridge to a Vega-Trem. The vintage six point works, but I want to try one of these. I have two sitting here but they’re re for other guitars. The neck and pickups on this are worth a better bridge.


----------



## Johnny Spune

This old dog’s been getting some love lately.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Milkman said:


> I just spent a half hour or so playing this. Love the neck, LOVE the Fishman Fluence rig.
> 
> Will upgrade the bridge to a Vega-Trem. The vintage six point works, but I want to try one of these. I have two sitting here but they’re re for other guitars. The neck and pickups on this are worth a better bridge.
> 
> View attachment 362753


That’s a really great unique swirl!


----------



## Alex

Vally said:


> Jamming on this tonight
> View attachment 362751


Looks great - what brand?


@Milkman Love the Vega Trem. I had one on a Trussart and it works beautifully.



Johnny Spune said:


> View attachment 362795
> 
> This old dog’s been getting some love lately.


Killer Tyler.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

The same SZ as before, but through the GX and 8100 instead of the VH and SLO. It just occurred to me I've never tried my HM-2 in front of the SLO, I don't think I've heard that combo on an album before but it should chainsaw nicely. _Excellent sir, lobsters stuffed with tacos._


----------



## Vally

Alex said:


> Looks great - what brand?
> 
> 
> @Milkman Love the Vega Trem. I had one on a Trussart and it works beautifully.
> 
> 
> Killer Tyler.


Thanks. This is actually a Precision Guitar Kit I put together.


----------



## King Loudness

Decided to break out my goldtop LP this afternoon. Playing through the '62 Princeton with a JRAD Dude, Catalinbread Belle Epoch, and Strymon Flint.

W.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Haven’t played anything else since this showed up yesterday.


----------



## Alex

PRS Paul's Guitar w/ roasted maple neck. revisited the solo with the PG. Fender Strat doing the rhythm parts and fills.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Feveryone-wants-to-rule


----------



## Milkman

I am absolutely rocking the shit out of this one today. The Fishman Fluence pickups and Vega-Trem bridge are an amazing combination.

Really a fun guitar to play.


----------



## Alex

Milkman said:


> I am absolutely rocking the shit out of this one today. The Fishman Fluence pickups and Vega-Trem bridge are an amazing combination.
> 
> Really a fun guitar to play.


The vega trem is stellar. enjoy.


----------



## Prsman

Freshly nut sauced...


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've been playing all the Randy Rhoads licks I can handle on this thing today.


----------



## zontar

Some fretless bass in my day...


----------



## King Loudness

'59 Junior for Gibsunday. Tone is in the vintage BK crown, of course.

W.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

I'm playing my SZ but really missing my ORM.


----------



## Alex

Dark green Fender Strat (that looks black except in direct light). 3rd attempt at this tune....The Strat is used mostly but solo done with a PRS Paul's Guitar on the bridge humbucker. Those bends in the solo are nasty!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Feveryone-wants-to-rule


----------



## 1979 930

This freshly arrived SVL into the smallbox


----------



## Alex

1979 930 said:


> This freshly arrived SVL into the smallbox
> 
> View attachment 363563


wow, congrats


----------



## Johnny Spune

It’s pointy guitar night.


----------



## StratCat

Kerry Brown said:


> Haven’t played anything else since this showed up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 363108


What is that Kerry?


----------



## StratCat

1979 930 said:


> This freshly arrived SVL into the smallbox
> 
> View attachment 363563


Whoa!


----------



## Kerry Brown

StratCat said:


> What is that Kerry?


Weir Poorboy





__





Weir Guitars







www.weirguitars.com


----------



## tdotrob

My new favourite


----------



## King Loudness

Decided to rock the Monty Tele tonight alongside a 1979 Ross Phaser, among my usual wares ('62 Princeton, JRAD Dude V1, Catalinbread Belle Epoch, Strymon Flint).

W.


----------



## Johnny Spune

King Loudness said:


> Decided to rock the Monty Tele tonight alongside a 1979 Ross Phaser, among my usual wares ('62 Princeton, JRAD Dude V1, Catalinbread Belle Epoch, Strymon Flint).
> 
> W.


Very cool. Great guitar “body language” lol. Right into the swing. 👍. Nice Tele.


----------



## laristotle

King Loudness said:


> Decided to rock the Monty Tele tonight


The way that you palm your pick in n' out is really smooth.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Alex

Les Paul into a RedPlate Blackline, Strymon El Cap and Neo ventilator...attempting to channel Steve Hackett...


----------



## Johnny Spune

Even pointier guitar night.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

I brought my bass out for a bit.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Songwriting.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

I'm writing so I keep alternating between my SZ and my bass. I try to avoid having my bass lines just imitate the guitars, even if that just means harmonizing with them instead.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I was inspired by the Neil Young version of Ohio to try some distorted hollowbody in drop D.


----------



## King Loudness

I had trouble choosing one 

W.


----------



## Prsman

Butchering some sweet Pete Anderson licks this eve.


----------



## King Loudness

Prsman said:


> Butchering some sweet Pete Anderson licks this eve.
> 
> View attachment 364458


When this fuggin' lockdown is through we gotta get the Pauls together for some tone cocktails.

W.


----------



## MarkM

Alex said:


> Les Paul into a RedPlate Blackline, Strymon El Cap and Neo ventilator...attempting to channel Steve Hackett...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 363827





Alex said:


> Les Paul into a RedPlate Blackline, Strymon El Cap and Neo ventilator...attempting to channel Steve Hackett...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gc
> 
> 
> View attachment 363827


Thanks for that!


----------



## Alex

Wildwood 10 Strat. Channeling some Steve Howe........you can see the dark green color of the Strat as I move.


----------



## Wardo

Broadcaster and messing around with tracks on Reaper trying to figure all that out. Really like the Broadcaster, it has become the first guitar that I reach for if I get an idea for something or just to play along with some pre-recorded stuff.


----------



## Prsman

King Loudness said:


> When this fuggin' lockdown is through we gotta get the Pauls together for some tone cocktails.
> 
> W.


🤜 indeed


----------



## tdotrob

Dropped to D standard for Sunday noodling. Evertune bridge makes tuning and intonation so easy.


----------



## wayne086

1960 strat neck on a MJT body in aged lake placid blue over 3 tone sunburst,83 Fullerton 57/62 pickups.


----------



## Alex

Reverend Airwave 12 String


----------



## Alex

Frank Brother Arcade. Playing through a clean amp with a touch of reverb. The guitar is Dark Green and looks black/darker depending on the light.


----------



## Jaime

Alex said:


> Frank Brother Arcade. Playing through a clean amp with a touch of reverb. The guitar is Dark Green and looks black/darker depending on the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364980


Whoa!


----------



## Johnny Spune

Custom 24 Prs Floyd with \metal/ pickups. Usually a daily driver. Lots of crunch but nice cleans too.


----------



## zztomato

Alex said:


> Frank Brother Arcade. Playing through a clean amp with a touch of reverb. The guitar is Dark Green and looks black/darker depending on the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364980


Quoted so I can like it twice.
Man, I love the aesthetic choices you made on this one. What a beauty!


----------



## Milkman

Johnny Spune said:


> View attachment 364052
> 
> Even pointier guitar night.


You shouldn't leave them in the sun. That's what happens.


----------



## Milkman

Right now I'm in the testing and tweaking phase on this one. I expect it to go to my set up man for final adjustments tomorrow.


----------



## Alex

zztomato said:


> Quoted so I can like it twice.
> Man, I love the aesthetic choices you made on this one. What a beauty!


Thx Jerome, The brothers build great guitars and super guys as well. I could chat with them for hours which I end up doing every time I go to their facility!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Milkman said:


> Right now I'm in the testing and tweaking phase on this one. I expect it to go to my set up man for final adjustments tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 365016


Nice one!


----------



## Chito

Here's mine for today. A Squier Baritone Jazzmaster.


----------



## King Loudness

My fav, the Tele Dan Strain and co made for me back in 2017.

W.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Lovely playing, Will!


----------



## King Loudness

Roots-Picker said:


> Lovely playing, Will!


Thanks Dave. I am hopeful that the next clip I post will be done on a cool guitar I just bought from the GC classifieds once it arrives, which I think you will appreciate.

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> My fav, the Tele Dan Strain and co made for me back in 2017.
> 
> W.


fantastic Will. Love the color on that T as well.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Songwrighting again








This guitar is a songwriting machine. It doesn’t punch through like a Martin, it’s very voice friendly. Easy to finger pick, very well balanced for a voice. I use it to record voice and guitar on my iPhone and it balances well.


----------



## NoTalentHack

AV 70's Tele Custom with freshly installed Fender reissue cunife WRHB and 1 meg pots. Ive never played an original but I can see why these were popular pickups. Chimey and clear, but deep. And I can still get some deeper Hb tones when I want them. Love it!


----------



## Johnny Spune

Somebody on the forum said this is the guitar a Star Wars storm trooper would use. Haha. Good one. I think I’ll mount a laser beam on it. Like the ones on the sharks in Austin Powers. Anyway-an Aristides. Kind of hifi. Not really PAFish. IMHO. Playing Spaceship Superstar by Prism tonight-like a storm trooper would.


----------



## laristotle

Johnny Spune said:


> Playing Spaceship Superstar by Prism tonight-like a storm trooper would.


A solar-powered-laser-beam guitar? Of course you have to.


----------



## 59burst

It’s a P90 weekend in lockdown for me. I’ll be playing these through a Victoria Soulcactus 3x10, tremelo off and just a touch of reverb. Wildwood '59 ES-330 reissue and ES-275.


----------



## King Loudness

Was up most of the night playing my new-to-me '71 SG Special. The "Norlin frets" make it ideal for bottleneck style playing.

W.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Lots of hot licks on this Jackson holoflash today.


----------



## Prsman

This is my fav...I think 🤔


----------



## davetcan

Prsman said:


> This is my fav...I think 🤔
> View attachment 365638


Beautiful! 

Could be the light but looks like that fretboard could use a hit of Fret Doctor or an equivalent.


----------



## Paul M

This one!









The Peart


Ok, I'm finally to the stage of doing some final assembly. This will be a 55th birthday gift for a dear friend and fellow forum mate who is studiously avoiding this thread until he has seen the guitar. I'm sure this thread will provide some interesting information about his new guitar when he...




www.guitarscanada.com







Thanks to @Milkman ....NGD post to come, once I find the right words.


----------



## Prsman

davetcan said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Could be the light but looks like that fretboard could use a hit of Fret Doctor or an equivalent.


Yeah...she can both twang and rawk out.

You are definitely correct, sir. She needs some fretboard conditioning. Thanks for the reminder!

Fret Doctor....you like it?


----------



## davetcan

Prsman said:


> Yeah...she can both twang and rawk out.
> 
> You are definitely correct, sir. She needs some fretboard conditioning. Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> Fret Doctor....you like it?


Love it!


----------



## ezcomes

Prsman said:


> This is my fav...I think 🤔
> View attachment 365638


i do enjoy those guitars...would they do heavy rock, or what are they most suited to?


----------



## Prsman

ezcomes said:


> i do enjoy those guitars...would they do heavy rock, or what are they most suited to?


I love this guitar.

It has a really open acoustic sound to it, so with the the covered SSVs, it stays plenty twangy and toppy to me. I think the thornbuckers would be too shrill in this particular JM.

Still, it can do the rock thing for sure.

PAF’ish with bits of filtertron. Jangle with some meat.


----------



## King Loudness

The SG is settling nicely here in Nova Scotia.

W.


----------



## 59burst

King Loudness said:


> The SG is settling nicely here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> W.


Great playing! Loved itl


----------



## Prsman

59burst said:


> Great playing! Loved itl


Noice stuff right here,Will! Are you on the middle position in this clip?


----------



## King Loudness

Prsman said:


> Noice stuff right here,Will! Are you on the middle position in this clip?


Yessir! Middle position with the neck P90 backed down to about 7 or 8 as I recall.

W.


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Roryfan

@King Loudness that Special is Pete-approved. But 2 clips & no windmills?


----------



## wraub

Today? It'll be the guitar I play every day while the others sit and languish...


----------



## Alex

Frank Brothers Arcade. Middle position. SH licks that look easy but at his tempo, not so (for me).


----------



## 59burst

Alex said:


> Frank Brothers Arcade. Middle position. SH licks that look easy but at his tempo, not so (for me).


Sounds great! What is "SH"?


----------



## Alex

59burst said:


> Sounds great! What is "SH"?


Steve Howe


----------



## 59burst

Alex said:


> Steve Howe


Thank you. Clearly I'm not that familiar with his lines.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Enjoying the G90 tones from my Grosh ElectraJet Standard. So much fun to play!


----------



## Alex

Roots-Picker said:


> Enjoying the G90 tones from my Grosh ElectraJet Standard. So much fun to play!
> 
> View attachment 366614


Big fan of the Grosh EJ. Great guitars.


----------



## StratCat

Epi Casino Elite.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Tonight it's my all rosewood Tele with Duncan Broadcasters, a modified Zendrive type pedal into a straight-up JMC 800 2204 clone, and my 410 cab w/Celestion Golds... at my place volume is not an issue so it was a good night.


----------



## Scott McCrea

Fender Telecaster Deluxe


----------



## cheezyridr

this is what i'm playing today. i've been playing the ibanez alot lately, so i wanted to show the LP some luv.
i worked on dreamer deceiver, deceiver, tyrant, and island of domination. i could already play them, but there are positions that priest uses, that i was doing in a different one. i wanted to learn their way. it's both easy and hard, because their way makes more sense, but my way was habit for the last few decades. taking a break, i was surfing the forum, and decided to take a new pic for this post


----------



## Prsman

Dug out my longest serving electric today. Chimey little fella


----------



## markxander

Prsman said:


> Dug out my longest serving electric today. Chimey little fella
> View attachment 366704


cool! I had a Gadow custom hollow for years, miss that guitar (and wish I had better pics of it)


----------



## barryc

Danocaster Strat


----------



## Prsman

markxander said:


> cool! I had a Gadow custom hollow for years, miss that guitar (and wish I had better pics of it)
> 
> View attachment 366709


Nice one! They definitely have their own sound.

Ryan wound a very sweet set of pups for this sss bluebird but I ripped em out and threw a set of vinehams in her. Still sounds sweet.

I’m still impressed by the fretwork as well.


----------



## cheezyridr

Prsman said:


> Dug out my longest serving electric today. Chimey little fella
> View attachment 366704


a very interesting instrument.


----------



## tdotrob

Sunday funday with a Thunderhorse in C


----------



## Milkman

Johnny Spune said:


> View attachment 365448
> Somebody on the forum said this is the guitar a Star Wars storm trooper would use. Haha. Good one. I think I’ll mount a laser beam on it. Like the ones on the sharks in Austin Powers. Anyway-an Aristides. Kind of hifi. Not really PAFish. IMHO. Playing Spaceship Superstar by Prism tonight-like a storm trooper would.



Dude, WHO ARE YOU???

The guitars you post are like a dream collection. You're making me nervous with the Balrog on its way to you.

Your standards are very high.

I hope it measures up.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Milkman said:


> Dude, WHO ARE YOU???
> 
> The guitars you post are like a dream collection. You're making me nervous with the Balrog on its way to you.
> 
> Your standards are very high.
> 
> I hope it measures up.


Well my socks don’t match and I drive a rusty truck but I’m fortunate to be a temporary caretaker of a few nice guitars and amps. Which ultimately provide what all of us gear heads quest for-tone and playability. I’ve thrown out a few bones on this thread and enjoy seeing and lusting over all the other guitars that are here too. Soooo many cool guitars (drooling like Homer Simpson).

As far as being nervous well don’t be. That is not me.
As far as the Balrog. If I never play a note on that gorgeous guitar it’ll still be my crown jewel. But I will be playing many notes. It’ll be awesome. It already is. 👍


----------



## Milkman

Johnny Spune said:


> Well my socks don’t match and I drive a rusty truck but I’m fortunate to be a temporary caretaker of a few nice guitars and amps. Which ultimately provide what all of us gear heads quest for-tone and playability. I’ve thrown out a few bones on this thread and enjoy seeing and lusting over all the other guitars that are here too. Soooo many cool guitars (drooling like Homer Simpson).
> 
> As far as being nervous well don’t be. That is not me.
> As far as the Balrog. If I never play a note on that gorgeous guitar it’ll still be my crown jewel. But I will be playing many notes. It’ll be awesome. It already is. 👍



Well, all I can say is, the Balrog will be among some very beautiful instruments.

Thanks again, it should be there tomorrow.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been playing the Taylor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Frank Brothers Arcade, RedPlate Blackline Allen Hinds 50/18 W, el cap and dimension c in the loop.


----------



## Vtham

73 strat


----------



## wraub

Decisions...


----------



## Milkman

Just got this one back from set up.

So far it rips, and has great clean tones. It's an adjustment playing a hardtail. I have to fight the urge to grab for the wiggle stick.

This one makes me want to play Priest, LOL.

One Life, I'm going to Live it up.....


----------



## Wardo

The Pangolin


----------



## MetalTele79

These both got a bunch of play today 🤘


----------



## Milkman

Love those BC Riches


----------



## BlueRocker

Wardo said:


> The Pangolin
> 
> View attachment 366955


*Pangolins*, sometimes known as *scaly anteaters*, are mammals of the order *Pholidota* (/fɒlɪˈdoʊtə/, from Ancient Greek ϕολιδωτός 'clad in scales').


----------



## wraub

Make sure you use the appropriate strap.  














BlueRocker said:


> *Pangolins*, sometimes known as *scaly anteaters*, are mammals of the order *Pholidota* (/fɒlɪˈdoʊtə/, from Ancient Greek ϕολιδωτός 'clad in scales').


----------



## laristotle

MetalTele79 said:


> These both got a bunch of play today 🤘


Nice Bich.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I’ve been only playing my Weir Poorboy since I got it. I’ve sold three guitars and have one more up for sale locally. Yesterday I played most of my neglected guitars and didn’t play the Weir. Back to the Weir today. At least one of the herd will be up for sale as soon as I take pictures.


----------



## MetalTele79

Milkman said:


> Love those BC Riches





laristotle said:


> Nice Bich.


Thanks guys. It was my first electric and I still play it regularly. It used to be red but I sanded it down and stained to top, back and sides. The neck still has the original red finish.


----------



## Wardo

Johnny Spune said:


> Well my socks don’t match and I drive a rusty truck but I’m fortunate to be a temporary caretaker of a few nice guitars and amps.


I have the same story ... lol


----------



## Johnny Spune

Wardo said:


> I have the same story ... lol


Well I’d say the sock thing is officially a trend then. Lol.


----------



## Wardo

Johnny Spune said:


> Well I’d say the sock thing is officially a trend then. Lol.


With everything locked down I had to take the old socks off my guitar stands and put them back into service because they were better than the ones I was wearing .. lol


----------



## King Loudness

Having fun with the '71 SG I bought off @ForcedFire here on this forum recently.

W.


----------



## Milkman

King Loudness said:


> Having fun with the '71 SG I bought off @ForcedFire here on this forum recently.
> 
> W.


Awesome as always.

Edit: Nah let me change that. That sounds like a canned bullshit response.

How about Holy Whistling Snakeshit!!

Seriously, great playing, great tone.


----------



## King Loudness

Milkman said:


> Awesome as always.
> 
> Edit: Nah let me change that. That sounds like a canned bullshit response.
> 
> How about Holy Whistling Snakeshit!!
> 
> Seriously, great playing, great tone.


Very kind of you, thanks so much!

W.


----------



## Milkman

Do new guitars "settle in"? Something seemed to just stabilize in this guitar I'm testing now. Either something adjusted in me or this thing just locked into some sort of cosmic groove.

I'm hoping to take it upstairs to my guitar loft and plug it into a 5e3 and some pedals later.

This thing is WAY faster than me. That's sort of a drag. A little self criticism, but me playing this thing is like putting Mr. McGoo behind the wheel of a Ferrari, LOL.


----------



## zztomato

Milkman said:


> Do new guitars "settle in"? Something seemed to just stabilize in this guitar I'm testing now. Either something adjusted in me or this thing just locked into some sort of cosmic groove.


They do for sure. Everything kind of settles in. Don't know if you do this but, once you string the guitar up and just before you do your intonation, back off all the neck bolts just a hair and you'll hear a little creak as the string pressure pulls the neck in as tight as it will go to the body. Re-tighten the screws and continue with intonation. Makes a difference.
I think this is generally what is going on as a guitar "settles". The string pressure pulling against all points of contact pulling everything tight- neck, bridge screws, nut, tuners and bushings, all being pulled together resulting in maximum energy left in the string and not sucked away by a loose contact point.


----------



## Milkman

zztomato said:


> They do for sure. Everything kind of settles in. Don't know if you do this but, once you string the guitar up and just before you do your intonation, back off all the neck bolts just a hair and you'll hear a little creak as the string pressure pulls the neck in as tight as it will go to the body. Re-tighten the screws and continue with intonation. Makes a difference.
> I think this is generally what is going on as a guitar "settles". The string pressure pulling against all points of contact pulling everything tight- neck, bridge screws, nut, tuners and bushings, all being pulled together resulting in maximum energy left in the string and not sucked away by a loose contact point.


Actually I do exactly that and I had no reason to do it other than to make sure the neck is seated in well.

This one was already set up and seemed to change without me doing anything other than playing it.

I wonder if it's all in my head. Anyway, all of a sudden it sounded more in tune and the notes seem to pop. Maybe I was just in a more confident mood?

LOL, I almost didn't want to look too close and jinx it.


----------



## Mooh

To my ears and hands this is the sleeper model of a lifetime. Godin LG. I also have the P-90 model but this one gets a lot more play.


----------



## ezcomes

Mooh said:


> To my ears and hands this is the sleeper model of a lifetime. Godin LG. I also have the P-90 model but this one gets a lot more play.
> 
> View attachment 367186


Nice!
A bandmate has the P90 version, his main guitar...another buddy has this one...i prefer the HB model myself as well...both great guitars though


----------



## ForcedFire

Wow @King Loudness Will, great playing. That was bonkers!


----------



## Mooh

His Majesty the King Loudness, as always, great playing.


----------



## Vally

Only bridge pickup working but rockn’ it anyway.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Playing a lot of Van Halen on this thing today.


----------



## Milkman

VanillaTrice said:


> Playing a lot of Van Halen on this thing today.
> View attachment 367350





VanillaTrice said:


> Playing a lot of Van Halen on this thing today.
> View attachment 367350



Makes sense.


----------



## cheezyridr

Prsman said:


> Dug out my longest serving electric today. Chimey little fella
> View attachment 366704


i mostly came back in here today to look at this guitar. something about it...i dunno, but i really like it.


Milkman said:


> Just got this one back from set up.
> 
> So far it rips, and has great clean tones. It's an adjustment playing a hardtail. I have to fight the urge to grab for the wiggle stick.
> 
> This one makes me want to play Priest, LOL.
> 
> One Life, I'm going to Live it up.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 366953
> View attachment 366954


probably the coolest paint job on a strat i ever saw.


----------



## Alex

Frank Brothers Arcade using an Origin RD Compact Hot Rod set with quite a bit of gain running through a Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 (Blackface style amp).


----------



## MetalTele79

I haven't played this one in a very long time (probably a couple years). I pulled it out of its case today and it's much better than I remember. Has anybody here ever put a set of Gibson 490r/498t pickups in an RG before? I have an extra set that I'm thinking of installing in it.


----------



## Johnny Spune

My new Amandacaster. Courtesy of GC’s own milkman. Really enjoying this guitar. Tks again @Milkman


----------



## tdotrob

Capa day all day today. The guitar can do anything but it just to fun to play every thing really fast w it.


----------



## BGood




----------



## markxander

got this am pro strat this week from a forum member, really enjoying it. the v mod single coils and the two point trem are reaaaaaally good. trying to hunt down a mint or pearloid guard to drop in.


----------



## wraub

I vote mint green, fwiw. 



markxander said:


> View attachment 367568
> 
> 
> got this am pro strat this week from a forum member, really enjoying it. the v mod single coils and the two point trem are reaaaaaally good. trying to hunt down a mint or pearloid guard to drop in.


----------



## Percy

mid 80's Kramer Ferrington


----------



## albaloney

My go to recently has been my PRS 513. Fabulous guitar.


----------



## Alex

Gil Yaron Bone H running an Origin RD Compact " Hot Rod". Rolling off the volume - great Plexi tones for classic 70's/80's rock.


----------



## Choo5440

got around to getting some work done on my 347, been playing that the last few days


----------



## Okay Player

markxander said:


> View attachment 367568
> 
> 
> got this am pro strat this week from a forum member, really enjoying it. the v mod single coils and the two point trem are reaaaaaally good. trying to hunt down a mint or pearloid guard to drop in.


Unpopular opinion, but I've had good luck with the Fleor brand ones from Amazon. Usually about 15 bucks and come in every colour of the Fender rainbow.

Very nice guitar, btw.


----------



## tdotrob

markxander said:


> View attachment 367568
> 
> 
> got this am pro strat this week from a forum member, really enjoying it. the v mod single coils and the two point trem are reaaaaaally good. trying to hunt down a mint or pearloid guard to drop in.


That looks so good. I’m hunting for a strat right now.


----------



## King Loudness

Today's pairing was my '59 LP Jnr straight into my old faithful '76 Fender Deluxe Reverb.

W.


----------



## MTs393

James Tyler Classic today


----------



## SaucyJack

'81 Greco SE 500/600 with a sublime neck!!! Probably one of the nicer strats I've ever played.


----------



## albaloney

My Monty Bluesmaster.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

335 tonight.


----------



## Mooh

Basic Godin Progression, acquired from a friend years ago, is the electric of choice this morning.


----------



## Milkman

When you pick up a guitar you haven't touched for a few days and didn't tune before putting it down last time after playing the shit out of it,

And it's still bang on in tune.....

LOL saved myself a bundle on an Evertune bridge or robotuners.

This one is solid. The Vineham neck pup is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Vally

Broke out the Ibanez today.


----------



## tdotrob

It’s a good day today.


----------



## robertmc

Gibson 2021 Tribute Les Paul


----------



## Budda

Oiled the MC594 board, then picked up the JM haha.


----------



## albaloney

My Rock n' Roll Relics Thunders.


----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> It’s a good day today.
> View attachment 368565


this is such a great amp, had a chance to try one of these at a church I played. that guitar amp combo must sound incredible


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Rockin this guy in the sunroom. It's hot out!


----------



## tdotrob

vadsy said:


> this is such a great amp, had a chance to try one of these at a church I played. that guitar amp combo must sound incredible


Oh man it is and does sound incredible. I’ve put about 9 hours on it since yesterday swapping speakers and cabs, trying a bunch of different guitars. It makes everything sound good . I think I found a good match till the speakers I really want come in. Odd pairing in the cab now but sounds awesome .


----------



## mitchy_116

I played my PRS Custom 22 today!


----------



## mitchy_116

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Rockin this guy in the sunroom. It's hot out!


This is a gorgeous shot of a great looking guitar.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I had a 10 pm jam with the Mesa and guild . This new apartment is awesome that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDaniels

‘09 Smokeburst McCarty


----------



## Prsman

Pickups are finally dialed in...I think.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I got bored at 10:30 ish I played the guild. This place is great


----------



## VanillaTrice

Playing quite a bit on this old Charvel Spectrum.


----------



## tdotrob

Today turned into a killer ESP day.


----------



## Zeegler

John Albani's Lado Lazer


----------



## King Loudness

Decided to try out installing the Maestro vibrola on my '71 SG.

W.


----------



## Dorian2

Love your phrasing @King Loudness !!

Been playing my '79 LP Deluxe a lot lately. Not really a Deluxe anymore though.


----------



## King Loudness

Dorian2 said:


> Love your phrasing @King Loudness !!
> 
> Been playing my '79 LP Deluxe a lot lately. Not really a Deluxe anymore though.


Thanks! Any pics of the Les Paul?

W.


----------



## Dorian2

@King Loudness


----------



## Milkman

Well, I'm playing this one for as long as I have it (I figure the client will want it by the weekend).

Damn I wish I practised more. This thing is so much fun.


----------



## albaloney

Today I'm playing my 1968 Gibson ES-335.


----------



## zztomato

albaloney said:


> Today I'm playing my 1968 Gibson ES-335.
> View attachment 369045


Beauty! I was playing mine today too.


----------



## King Loudness

'98 early run Danelectro U2 with flatwounds tuned to open C.


----------



## albaloney

Today I'm playing this Revelator. I've been through a number of 'S' style guitars but this Revelator always seems to stay behind.


----------



## vadsy

albaloney said:


> Today I'm playing my 1968 Gibson ES-335.
> View attachment 369045





zztomato said:


> Beauty! I was playing mine today too.
> View attachment 369047


WOW the both of you


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Milkman

Gnarly fuzzface tones (warts and all).

Amandacaster YTS.


----------



## Alex

Inca Silver Fender Strat, chunky neck, highly resonant, great vibe


----------



## tdotrob

Alex said:


> Inca Silver Fender Strat, chunky neck, highly resonant, great vibe
> 
> View attachment 369455


I really really dig that color on a strat.


----------



## Vally

Prsman said:


> Pickups are finally dialed in...I think.
> 
> View attachment 368859


That color looks a lot like my PGK, COOL.


----------



## Always12AM

King Loudness said:


> '98 early run Danelectro U2 with flatwounds tuned to open C.


Hell ya man.


----------



## Always12AM

My only guitar, a cat piss coloured Tele that I hand assembled with a screw driver.

The screw driving work is second to none.


----------



## Prsman

Vally said:


> That color looks a lot like my PGK, COOL.
> View attachment 369456


Yep...for sure. You finish that or do they come like that? Lovely looking guitar!


----------



## Vally

Prsman said:


> Yep...for sure. You finish that or do they come like that? Lovely looking guitar!


I finished myself


----------



## Prsman

Vally said:


> I finished myself


Well, nice work. Looks great 👍


----------



## Alex

Sunday morning noodling on my Simon Law Sixty One.


----------



## zontar

Mostly been playing my fretless bass--partly because I've played it some weeks in church, and also trying to work out a bass line for a song idea (I have the rhythm guitar parts recorded.)


----------



## Prsman

Early morning strum










Still dialing in the PUPs and fine tuning the intonation and truss rod. Getting there!


----------



## tdotrob

I think think this is the winning combination. I mentioned in another thread I haven’t been able to like a Stratocaster in three tries and another members comments motivated me to keep looking till I find the right one. I think Its possible I have found it. Incredible player and sounds different and awesome, comes courtesy of mr Zztomato.


----------



## zztomato

tdotrob said:


> I think think this is the winning combination. I mentioned in another thread I haven’t been able to like a Stratocaster in three tries and another members comments motivated me to keep looking till I find the right one. I think Its possible I have found it. Incredible player and sounds different and awesome, comes courtesy of mr Zztomato.
> View attachment 369903


Looks great with the BadCat!


----------



## Alex

Historic Makeover Les Paul


----------



## Prsman

Alex said:


> Historic Makeover Les Paul


Nice stuff!! What does she have for PUPs?


----------



## Milkman

I had to replace the lithium ion battery pack on this one and while I did I also replaced the six point vintage trem with a vega-Trem (Ultra-trem).

The Fishman pickups are amazing to me. This guitar sounds more like a strat than any strat I've ever touched, except for one thing.

No noise.


----------



## Alex

Prsman said:


> Nice stuff!! What does she have for PUPs?


Gil Yaron Humbuckers - PAF style pups.


----------



## Alex

Milkman said:


> I had to replace the lithium ion battery pack on this one and while I did I also replaced the six point vintage trem with a vega-Trem (Ultra-trem).
> 
> The Fishman pickups are amazing to me. This guitar sounds more like a strat than any strat I've ever touched, except for one thing.
> 
> No noise.


I really liked the Vega Trem on a Trussart I owned. The combination with the Fluence pups and the Tyler'ish finish makes it an attractive (for me) package.


----------



## Milkman

Alex said:


> I really liked the Vega Trem on a Trussart I owned. The combination with the Fluence pups and the Tyler'ish finish makes it an attractive (for me) package.


Well I'm a firm believer in letting guitars direct my playing to some extent at least. What I mean is that I don't want or try to make every guitar feel the same or sound the same.

This guitar sounds so "Stratty" that it pushes me to play in a more funky, cleaner style. Of course the nature of a Strat (middle pickup and master volume both in the way) does that to some extent anyway.

I find this guitar makes me less prone to just riffing and hitting power chords.

I like that. Otherwise, why have more than one?


----------



## Alex

Frank Brothers Arcade , Korina body + neck, BRAZ board.


----------



## Mooh

Too early to say. 

Where's my coffee?


----------



## Milkman

Alex said:


> Frank Brothers Arcade , Korina body + neck, BRAZ board.


Hell Yes.

Nice playing bud.


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Larry Mitchell Signature, middle pickup. clean and then a bit of dirt. YouTube inserted ads as the upload software recognized the melody to "Entangled" -


----------



## tdotrob

Today is Eclipse day. Fishman classics are kind of becoming my favourite pickups.


----------



## Alex

tdotrob said:


> Today is Eclipse day. Fishman classics are kind of becoming my favourite pickups.
> 
> View attachment 370393
> 
> View attachment 370396


Great color on that one


----------



## Kelownaguitarlessons

I taught all day today, Epihone Masterbilt Acoustic, Squier Classic Vibe 50s Tele, Fender Tele uke.


----------



## Ti-Ron

tdotrob said:


> Today is Eclipse day. Fishman classics are kind of becoming my favourite pickups.
> 
> View attachment 370393
> 
> View attachment 370396


Whoa, really nice looking guitar! I like the purple shade!!!


----------



## MTs393




----------



## mechanic

My Squier VM 70's Strat .









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdotrob

Ti-Ron said:


> Whoa, really nice looking guitar! I like the purple shade!!!


It is nice. It’s funny the color is Reindeer Blue, and I have a Reindeer Blue horizon which is blue, but I don’t see any blue in the eclipse at all but love it all the same.


----------



## Milkman

I swapped the vintage style six point trem on this one with a Vega-Trem and as expected, it transformed the guitar from just another partscaster into something a little better IMO.


----------



## Mooh

Haven't played a whole lot today, but I've had 5 different guitars, 2 acoustics and 3 electrics, in my hands so far. Dropped the action on the Tele Thinline as it has seasonal affective disorder, used the Godin Progression for a lesson, the House cutaway for another, a Beneteau in open G, and jammed a bit with a Godin LG. I wouldn't go so far as to say I have dissociative identity disorder, but...


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> .... seasonal affective disorder ....


Good one! 

I must try to remember it.


----------



## HolttChris

These 3 today: ‘61 Hummingbird, ‘66 Mustang, ‘60 ES-345


----------



## mechanic

Getting reacquainted with my old #1 today.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott25

82' es 335 in cherry!


----------



## Budda

Capsule JM again. Has a high fret at 5th on only the high E - probably because our basement has jumped around a little.

@Alex let me know if that inca 10 needs a babysitter!


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> Capsule JM again. Has a high fret at 5th on only the high E - probably because our basement has jumped around a little.
> 
> @Alex let me know if that inca 10 needs a babysitter!


Hi Justin, happy to make you happy! it's a great Strat and text me if interested.


----------



## Budda

Alex said:


> Hi Justin, happy to make you happy! it's a great Strat and text me if interested.


Will do!


----------



## tdotrob

Same guitar as the last few days for me but with a twist! Getting my rig ready for rehearsel tonight!

The pink plexi! The Helios/fishman classic/eclipse combo is a definite beast


----------



## Alex

tdotrob said:


> Same guitar as the last few days for me but with a twist! Getting my rig ready for rehearsel tonight!
> 
> The pink plexi! The Helios/fishman classic/eclipse combo is a definite beast


sweet! It will cure any upset stomach.


----------



## tdotrob

Alex said:


> sweet! It will cure any upset stomach.


Acid indigestion is a killer


----------



## Alex

Knaggs Larry Mitchell Signature 4th position (neck/middle pickups).


----------



## StratCat

Epi Casino Elite


----------



## Johnny Spune

Strandberg Boden OS.


----------



## Wardo

Adjusting the setup on this one and trying it through different amps.


----------



## Milkman

Still working on my clips (and my guitars).

This is a short clip of me playing the Bennington with the Vega-Trem. Still dialing it in.


----------



## Milkman

Alex said:


> Knaggs Larry Mitchell Signature 4th position (neck/middle pickups).


Really nice playing as always. I respect the fact that you take time (obviously) to prepare and play these great tunes as opposed to simply noodling.

And as usual, an excellent looking and sounding instrument.


----------



## Prsman

I set the R9 up with 11s over the weekend....really growls acoustically now.


----------



## King Loudness

Spent today playing my Dano Tele, and spending this evening dialing in the '64 Melody Maker - Chopper.

W.


----------



## MarkM

@King Loudness did you fill that void with wood or just cover it?


----------



## King Loudness

MarkM said:


> @King Loudness did you fill that void with wood or just cover it?


It is a black plastic cover plate that came with the guitar when I bought it. The Kahler route is still there for better or worse.

W.


----------



## MarkM

Somewhere to stash your stuff!


----------



## Milkman

tdotrob said:


> Same guitar as the last few days for me but with a twist! Getting my rig ready for rehearsel tonight!
> 
> The pink plexi! The Helios/fishman classic/eclipse combo is a definite beast
> View attachment 370712


Dude, that amp. I can't figure out if it's the coolest or....

Yeah, yeah, I'm going with coolest.


----------



## tdotrob

Milkman said:


> Dude, that amp. I can't figure out if it's the coolest or....
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I'm going with coolest.


It’s definitely the coolest. Pics don’t do it justice


----------



## Alex

Fender Wildwood 10 Strat + Dominion Fuzz.


----------



## JohnnyVancouver

The 2005 Fender CS 1959 strat!


----------



## Wardo

This one rips real good. Got it a week or two ago; put a fresh set of 10s on when I got it, then tried 9.5s and went back to 10s. Sounds a bit sweeter with 10s even though there isn’t much difference across the gauges on the two sets of Earnies that I used.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Alex said:


> Fender Wildwood 10 Strat + Dominion Fuzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371493


Some sweet vibrato there.


----------



## mechanic

Im wearing out my fingers trying 2 get the strings the 1/4 " down to the frets on this today.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRocker

Epiphone Dot Studio


----------



## SWLABR

These two, and another Strat.


----------



## King Loudness

'64 Melody Maker with a Duncan '59 into my silverface Deluxe Reverb on 10, running through a Torpedo Captor X loadbox. No pedals.

W.


----------



## Tone Chaser

For the last few days, I decided to pull out the 1981 Fender Bullet. It always annoyed me on how the middle position always sounded out of phase. Otherwise it is an endearing guitar on many fronts. 









Since it was a rain day, I decided to get under that one piece metal alloy pick guard/bridge, and see what might be wrong. 

Everything looked like others that were pictured on forums. I have experienced bridge pickups from that era, that have the leads wired wrong, or something else that causes that out of phase, nasally sound. 

I didn't want to cut wires, or unsolder anything. The guitar is an abused, but all original survivor. I determined if I slightly rotated the volume pot, and separated the wires held together by the original masking tape, that I might just be able to rotate the bridge pickup. 

Everything worked out. I even salvaged the original masking tape. It lost its stickiness, and simply rolled off, and I rolled it back over the neck pickup wires.

I spent a few minutes setting the pickup height, and it's quite an improvement in tone. The bridge and both pickups combined sound quite awesome. Overdriven amp and pedals finally sound right. Noise canceling is evident in the middle position of the simple, tired, 3 way switch. 

The hunch paid off. I pretty much spent the last two days getting acquainted with its new abilities.


----------



## Johnny Spune

1999 Washburn PS2000. Moving some air in the 4x12’s.


----------



## ezcomes

Johnny Spune said:


> View attachment 371607
> 
> 1999 Washburn PS2000. Moving some air in the 4x12’s.


That is beautiful!


----------



## tdotrob

Heat wave window jams with a 7.5 lbs Les Paul Standard.


----------



## Hendo

Charvel Custom Shop Jake E Lee Sig! Very underrated super strat!


----------



## zontar

Mandobird recently has been my focus.









And I finally found a gig bag that will fit it nicely.


----------



## Johnny Spune

zontar said:


> Mandobird recently has been my focus.
> View attachment 371703
> 
> 
> And I finally found a gig bag that will fit it nicely.


That baby is kool with a capital K. 😎


----------



## StratCat

Casino, Super Champ, Chellee Odie Overdrive.


----------



## King Loudness

'59 LP Junior into a dimed Deluxe Reverb via the Torpedo Captor X loadbox.

W.


----------



## StratCat

Hope no one minds a little bass here. I’m inspired by @King Loudness to post videos of the guitars we play, so here is my first. All comments welcome; the good, the bad, and the ugly. Note, the camera lens on the iphone is damaged, hence the convenient “mystic” look.

edit: Fender P-Bass into Trace Elliot Elf.


----------



## Johnny Spune

StratCat said:


> Hope no one minds a little bass here. I’m inspired by @King Loudness to post videos of the guitars we play, so here is my first. All comments welcome; the good, the bad, and the ugly. Note, the camera lens on the iphone is damaged, hence the convenient “mystic” look.
> 
> edit: Fender P-Bass into Trace Elliot Elf.


Right on StratCat 👍


----------



## FatStrat2

I haven't played in 2 days, a record for me - it's too damn hot in here...


----------



## zontar

FatStrat2 said:


> I haven't played in 2 days, a record for me - it's too damn hot in here...


Here too...
(Too hot)

Low energy & all that as well.


----------



## Alex

Yaron Bone H with a Reverend Airwave 12 underneath. 70's one hit wonder that I recently heard.....


----------



## Alex

and the Yaron Bone H on its own...some random noodling


----------



## Vally

StratCat said:


> Hope no one minds a little bass here. I’m inspired by @King Loudness to post videos of the guitars we play, so here is my first. All comments welcome; the good, the bad, and the ugly. Note, the camera lens on the iphone is damaged, hence the convenient “mystic” look.
> 
> edit: Fender P-Bass into Trace Elliot Elf.


 haven’t heard that song in a while and now can’t stop listening 🎸😎🎸


----------



## Alex

Gil Yaron Bone H with the Hoof Reaper fuzz.....great unit. Two fuzzes and octave. Each function can be used independently.


----------



## brokentoes




----------



## nman

Picked up my Strat partscaster with its 57/62s to jam to Sunny1433's new backing track which at this time just precedes this post.


----------



## Hendo




----------



## Prsman

R9


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Jammed with my band “ the jay-strokes” the other night. It was good.


----------



## l.a.solis

Suhr strat


----------



## King Loudness

'64 Gibson Melody Maker (and a Dano Long Horn bass) into a dimed '76 Fender Deluxe Reverb via a Torpedo Captor X.

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> '64 Gibson Melody Maker (and a Dano Long Horn bass) into a dimed '76 Fender Deluxe Reverb via a Torpedo Captor X.
> 
> W.


Killer tone Will.


----------



## Johnny Spune

l.a.solis said:


> Suhr strat


We love pics. 😃


----------



## zztomato

King Loudness said:


> '64 Gibson Melody Maker (and a Dano Long Horn bass) into a dimed '76 Fender Deluxe Reverb via a Torpedo Captor X.
> 
> W.


Sounds great. Are you using the Cx cab sims?


----------



## King Loudness

zztomato said:


> Sounds great. Are you using the Cx cab sims?


Yes, the built in sims with the Torpedo. I generally like the tweed Blues Deluxe cab model that comes with the base model library, although I have yet to really delve into all the options available.

W.


----------



## Izzydoobop

New here, howdy. Great q, endlessly debated between me and my buds.

Mostly a '34 Epi Triumph. With a late 40's dearmond fhc floating pickup. Bitten by the swing bug. It cuts and has lots of that old character, so pretty good for almost anything rootsy.
Not far behind, for jamming gypsy... my CB (Craig Bumgarner) petite bouche.
And a 62 Epi Sorrento reissue with a couple of pedals for everything else.


----------



## Alex

Gustavsson Bluesmaster, big strings for me 11's tuned down to Eb.


----------



## Choo5440

@Alex - not sure if you playing these is to help sell these guitars, or to convince yourself to keep them!


----------



## Alex

Choo5440 said:


> @Alex - not sure if you playing these is to help sell these guitars, or to convince yourself to keep them!


Your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## FatStrat2

Today I played my CL-acquired $50 Indonesian 'crafted' hardtail Squier Bullet through my Express 5:25 into my Traynor 2x12 slant cab. The slick neck, hi-output pickup and lightened body sure make this guitar a lot of fun, hard to believe it has zero fret sprout too. Very underrated quality (except for the really awful tuners and so-so nut, have to do something about that). I think I'll coil-split it for even more fun.


----------



## laristotle

FatStrat2 said:


> I think I'll coil-split it for even more fun


I'd go series/parallel.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Playing on these two today.


----------



## Grainslayer

Bought this 7 or 8 months ago now,04 deluxe with soft v neck.This guitar has been a game changer for me for sure.I just love it.


----------



## zontar

Fretless bass kind of day today.


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Lul4Arm

Flambeau accoustic designed by Lowden and 74 strat with Alastair Miller hand wound single coils.


----------



## King Loudness

Danocaster Tele.

W.


----------



## MarkM

@Alex and King Loudness keep them coming, that makes my day. I have so many great guitars and amps, I would be embarrassed to show them off with the folks here with my prowess!


----------



## SaucyJack

Bacchus BLS 59V


----------



## Alex

MarkM said:


> @Alex and King Loudness keep them coming, that makes my day. I have so many great guitars and amps, I would be embarrassed to show them off with the folks here with my prowess!


I appreciate the good vibes. I consider myself somewhere between a beginner and intermediate player. Doing clips helps me to achieve my goals to be a better player and musician; self critic and also getting constructive criticism from pro players (even some well known players!). I would encourage you to post.


----------



## MarkM

@Alex old Genesis and Yes is my ill spent youth and brings back great memories.


----------



## Budda

Picking up my SC594 s/h back from my tech tonight, trying 9-46 on it. Excited to hear and feel the difference!


----------



## Milkman

Budda said:


> Picking up my SC594 s/h back from my tech tonight, trying 9-46 on it. Excited to hear and feel the difference!


One of the cool side effects of making guitars for other players is that I get to set them up and play them with string gauges I wouldn't normally use.

It doesn't necessarily change my tastes, but it's helps me keep a more open mind.

I recently did one with 9's (I'm generally a standard 10's guy) and I was able to make the adjustment pretty quickly.

I'm working on one with 11's presently.

I think you can get your sound with almost any gauge as evidenced by guys like Billy Gibbons. 

The change you perceive may be in the ease of playing, more than the direct impact of the string on tone.


----------



## Budda

@Milkman I definitely sound like me regardless of the rig, a fact Im fortunate to know. I want to try 9s as 10-46 is great on the MC594, but I think the SC body is a touch larger/different neck angle so I want to see if 9s get a similar feel. Im usually a 10-52-on-everything guy, but since I only play at home Ive been trying the 10-46 route (not standing to play very much these days). I have 11-56 on my S2 in C, and need to restring my baritone 14-68 in B (i think).


----------



## Tigger25

early nineties Japanese 50s reissue strat.


----------



## Tigger25

King Loudness said:


> Danocaster Tele.
> 
> W.


Good stuff!


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Analogman

Playing my latest acquisition, a Suhr Standard Plus


----------



## MetalTele79

My SG is currently in the shop getting a tuneup and pickup swap. While I wait for it to return I play the crap out a my LP whenever I get the chance.


----------



## Choo5440

finally got some time to put some work into my tele plus.
the upper frets still had some lacquer on them, and needed some polishing. Can't believe it hasn't been done until now (it's a '97). playing much easier now.


----------



## Vally

Analogman said:


> Playing my latest acquisition, a Suhr Standard Plus
> 
> View attachment 374012
> 
> View attachment 374013


That’s a nice top 😎🎸😎


----------



## Sneaky

Taking a break from Strats lately. My last remaining 2 HB guitar, Gene Baker B1. I haven’t played this one for a while, forgot how good it was...


----------



## BlueRocker

Sneaky said:


> Taking a break from Strats lately. My last remaining 2 HB guitar, Gene Baker B1. I haven’t played this one for a while, forgot how good it was...


Very cool - never seen one before thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Grainslayer

some sweet geetars!


----------



## Petunia

Suhr Pete Thorn, same as every other day ☺


----------



## Prsman

2000 R4. This guitar is really settling in and sounds killer


----------



## MarkM

Grainslayer said:


> Me and the Mexican are spending some time at the creek.
> View attachment 374194


Careful, you might scratch it on the rocks!


----------



## Vally

Had this to a jam a few nights ago. These are not to be underestimated. I’m really digging it.


----------



## King Loudness

Spent a good night with some Staples singers records and my old Bobkat.

W.


----------



## Chito

2007 Gibson '59 Melody Maker with Lollar p90


----------



## Milkman

Tele tweaking today. I'm working on another guitar, but I want to let it cure really well before I start spraying nitro, so I'm distracting myself with this .....Tele.

I had Amanda overmold a glow in the dark resin knob on the B-Bender bar.


----------



## MetalTele79

I got my SG back from the tech yesterday. Had a brief moment to try it out this morning with the new pickups (took out the Classic 57 set and the neck is now a Bare Knuckle Mule and the bridge is a Mike Turk Killer '59). It was before 7:00 a.m. so I couldn't exactly crank it but I like what I hear so far. I'll be giving it a more thorough playthrough tonight.


----------



## King Loudness

Paying homage to a Tom Bukovac loop with my Dano Tele tonight.

W.


----------



## ezcomes

Milkman said:


> Tele tweaking today. I'm working on another guitar, but I want to let it cure really well before I start spraying nitro, so I'm distracting myself with this .....Tele.
> 
> I had Amanda overmold a glow in the dark resin knob on the B-Bender bar.
> 
> View attachment 374357
> 
> 
> View attachment 374358
> 
> 
> View attachment 374359


That is an awesome paint job


----------



## King Loudness

Late night fun with my Rusty Anderson 335.

W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

These two came out to play:


----------



## StratCat

Milkman said:


> Tele tweaking today. I'm working on another guitar, but I want to let it cure really well before I start spraying nitro, so I'm distracting myself with this .....Tele.
> 
> I had Amanda overmold a glow in the dark resin knob on the B-Bender bar.
> 
> View attachment 374357
> 
> 
> View attachment 374358
> 
> 
> View attachment 374359


You do realize what James Tyler charges for his pieces of art? Your daughter is on to something here! Very cool, Rock on!


----------



## Milkman

StratCat said:


> You do realize what James Tyler charges for his pieces of art? Your daughter is on to something here! Very cool, Rock on!


Yes, in my addmittedly delusional dreams and fantasies, .....I hope.

In the meantime, I really love doing this.


----------



## Petunia




----------



## phunkymunky

2002 highway one strat... what a gem!


----------



## Prsman

My wife and daughter are away all week. I’m on a gear bender b’ys and diggin it!

Thanks, Dave for the Ryra....these two sound great through it 🤜


----------



## Alex

Frank Brothers Arcade, bridge (hum) and neck (p90). Just finished reading Bernie Marsden's biography and playing along with one his tunes.


----------



## Budda

Got the S2 out, trying to see if I have any speed left...


----------



## _Azrael

I’m supposed to be downsizing, but I found this the other day…


----------



## Strung_Out

Alex said:


> Frank Brothers Arcade, bridge (hum) and neck (p90). Just finished reading Bernie Marsden's biography and playing along with one his tunes.


God I love that guitar. If it ever finds it's way into the FS section I call dibs.

For me it's the Ex Nihilo '59. Still the best Les Paul I've had the luxury of playing.


----------



## _Azrael

Strung_Out said:


> God I love that guitar. If it ever finds it's way into the FS section I call dibs.
> 
> For me it's the Ex Nihilo '59. Still the best Les Paul I've had the luxury of playing.


I dig that top. Plain without being too plain.


----------



## Strung_Out

_Azrael said:


> I dig that top. Plain without being too plain.


Its a gorgeous top and drew me to the guitar instantly. Another photo since I'm playing it again today.


----------



## vo1zec

Well working right now but I was playing my Tanglewood Acoustic had it so long can't remember how old it is! Mabey 10 ish? Nice bright sounding.


----------



## tdotrob

My cable management is suspect lately


----------



## Choo5440

A thanks to @BlueRocker for completing the set - playing the lp classic tonight 👍🏻


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## MarkM

vo1zec said:


> Well working right now but I was playing my Tanglewood Acoustic had it so long can't remember how old it is! Mabey 10 ish? Nice bright sounding.


I know your new so I thought I would share there is a similar thread in acoustic guitars. @mawmow would appreciate some other contributors!lol


----------



## zontar

Spent a good chunk of Tuesday night playing my old bass, that I don't play as much since I got a fretless.

Decided it needed some playing time.

Here's an old picture of it:


----------



## Kerry Brown

It was yesterday, first jam since COVID. Met up with a couple of old high school friends. I played these three. It was my first time playing out with the Weir Poorboy, Tokai Hardpuncher, Quilter 101R, and the Traynor SB110. They were all stellar


----------



## King Loudness

Spending this evening with my '85 Brian Monty Tele strung in Nashville tuning through a '70s MXR Phase 45 and a new to me Fender Tone Master DeLuxe Reverb.

W.


----------



## Grainslayer

MarkM said:


> Careful, you might scratch it on the rocks!


Um...
View attachment 375044


----------



## Alex

Fender Wildwood 10 Tele, AXE FX II clean preset.


----------



## Grainslayer

Faith No More,Zombie Eaters


Alex said:


> Fender Wildwood 10 Tele, AXE FX II clean preset.


----------



## ezcomes

Band got together today for the first time since this all went down...


----------



## Budda

Tried my hand at a wilhelm scream - mute print. It was fun!


----------



## ping-ping

Chito said:


> I figured it'll give us a chance to see who changes guitars often and which guitars are used more often specially folks who have multiple guitars. I'll start.
> 
> Fender 50's Strat Partcaster


Chandler Lap Steel


----------



## Alex

Gustavsson Bluesmaster P90 middle position, AXE FX II clean preset.


----------



## Alex

Gustavsson once again. Finished reading Bernie Marsden's (ex-Whitesnake) biography and revisiting the live album "ain't no love in the heart of the city" that I listened to way back.


----------



## Alex

Take 2 w/ the Gustavsson


----------



## markxander

Playing my classic vibe Starcaster today -- the pickups are hand wound gold foils squeezed into the old WRHB covers and I keep it in C# standard... it's a lot of fun to play and really howls at volume.

Grabbed a Pathfinder 15R on kijijj for $50 yesterday -- I've never had one of these before, but it really is obnoxiously good clean (and just the regular kind of obnoxious if you use the built-in distortion, yuck)


----------



## BlueRocker

markxander said:


> Grabbed a Pathfinder 15R on kijijj for $50 yesterday -- I've never had one of these before, but it really is obnoxiously good clean (and just the regular kind of obnoxious if you use the built-in distortion, yuck)


I use the Pathfinder 10 when I go for lessons. Cleans are great - I'd be all over a 15R for $50 (like I need another amp).


----------



## markxander

BlueRocker said:


> I use the Pathfinder 10 when I go for lessons. Cleans are great - I'd be all over a 15R for $50 (like I need another amp).


I briefly had a Pathfinder 10 and wasn't really that impressed-- not sure if the circuit or speaker (both 8" I think) is much different, but the 15R cabinet is significantly bigger. At $50 it's pretty much a no-brainer to keep this one


----------



## ping-ping

Alex said:


> Gustavsson once again. Finished reading Bernie Marsden's (ex-Whitesnake) biography and revisiting the live album "ain't no love in the heart of the city" that I listened to way back.


 I listened to "With You with out you beautifully performed , WOW!


----------



## Roryfan

markxander said:


> I briefly had a Pathfinder 10 and wasn't really that impressed-- not sure if the circuit or speaker (both 8" I think) is much different, but the 15R cabinet is significantly bigger. At $50 it's pretty much a no-brainer to keep this one


The 15s are great bang for the buck. I snagged one for ~$100 15 yrs. ago when I downsized into a townhouse & was surprised at how good it sounded. For some reason my neighbour’s newborn didn’t like the Vibro King…..


----------



## Roryfan

MetalTele79 said:


> My SG is currently in the shop getting a tuneup and pickup swap. While I wait for it to return I play the crap out a my LP whenever I get the chance.





MetalTele79 said:


> I got my SG back from the tech yesterday. Had a brief moment to try it out this morning with the new pickups (took out the Classic 57 set and the neck is now a Bare Knuckle Mule and the bridge is a Mike Turk Killer '59). It was before 7:00 a.m. so I couldn't exactly crank it but I like what I hear so far. I'll be giving it a more thorough playthrough tonight.


How are you digging those pickups in the SG? IIRC that’s what I’d put into the LP before I traded it to Chris.


----------



## Roryfan

We’ve been consumed with real estate (staging, selling, packing & moving) since the spring so most of my gear’s been packed away & I haven’t had much time to play, but I did manage to do a 3-for-1 trade to fill the Gold Top hole in my collection. Sunday was a rainy day here so I was able to do a little unplugged strumming.

This is an ‘89 LP Std. with a rounded 50s neck that’s beefy but not too big (I love the look of R4s but just ain’t man enough). Gibson made 100/yr. of the Gold Tops between ‘88-‘91. A previous owner replaced the stock P-100s with Lollar 50s spec P-90s (low output, degaussed A2 magnets) & swapped out the speed knobs for something with a vintage-correct look.


----------



## MetalTele79

Roryfan said:


> How are you digging those pickups in the SG? IIRC that’s what I’d put into the LP before I traded it to Chris.


When I got the LP it had a set of Pearly Gates (which are awesome) but it came with the extra set the were pulled from it. 

I love the BK Mule and it's a definite keeper. Still getting used to the Killer '59 but it's definitely a quality pickup and very articulate. I prefer both pickups to the '57 Classics that were in the SG before though


----------



## Adcandour

King Loudness said:


> Spending this evening with my '85 Brian Monty Tele strung in Nashville tuning through a '70s MXR Phase 45 and a new to me Fender Tone Master DeLuxe Reverb.
> 
> W.


How does Monty line up with your Danos?


----------



## Adcandour

Same guitar...old room. Old Amp.


----------



## Roryfan

MetalTele79 said:


> When I got the LP it had a set of Pearly Gates (which are awesome) but it came with the extra set the were pulled from it.
> 
> I love the BK Mule and it's a definite keeper. Still getting used to the Killer '59 but it's definitely a quality pickup and very articulate. I prefer both pickups to the '57 Classics that were in the SG before though


The clarity of the Mule is nice in the neck position but the bridge version was a little wimpy for me. I’d also tried a BKP Black Dog (A5 ~9k) but preferred the Turk as it wasn’t as harsh.

@mturk is winding again & I have a set of his new pickups that use A2 mags in an SG, they’re quite lovely.


----------



## Jaime

Roryfan said:


> We’ve been consumed with real estate (staging, selling, packing & moving) since the spring so most of my gear’s been packed away & I haven’t had much time to play, but I did manage to do a 3-for-1 trade to fill the Gold Top hole in my collection. Sunday was a rainy day here so I was able to do a little unplugged strumming.
> 
> This is an ‘89 LP Std. with a rounded 50s neck that’s beefy but not too big (I love the look of R4s but just ain’t man enough). Gibson made 100/yr. of the Gold Tops between ‘88-‘91. A previous owner replaced the stock P-100s with Lollar 50s spec P-90s (low output, degaussed A2 magnets) & swapped out the speed knobs for something with a vintage-correct look.
> 
> View attachment 375558


_Waits patiently_


----------



## Budda

Restrung the S2 and the JM, packed the axe fx and went to Toronto today.

If you want a model T for less money, buy a dean costello.

Also, glad the JM handled the accidental string gauge change (forgot I had the right ones).

We also used Dans player tele with mini bucker in the bridge, and a usa std P bass.


----------



## StratCat

Roryfan said:


> We’ve been consumed with real estate (staging, selling, packing & moving) since the spring so most of my gear’s been packed away & I haven’t had much time to play, but I did manage to do a 3-for-1 trade to fill the Gold Top hole in my collection. Sunday was a rainy day here so I was able to do a little unplugged strumming.
> 
> This is an ‘89 LP Std. with a rounded 50s neck that’s beefy but not too big (I love the look of R4s but just ain’t man enough). Gibson made 100/yr. of the Gold Tops between ‘88-‘91. A previous owner replaced the stock P-100s with Lollar 50s spec P-90s (low output, degaussed A2 magnets) & swapped out the speed knobs for something with a vintage-correct look.
> 
> View attachment 375558


How dark is the back on that GT beauty?


----------



## Strung_Out

These two are going to get a good workout throughout today.


----------



## Choo5440

nice quiet friday night in with my ES 347


----------



## ezcomes

Strung_Out said:


> These two are going to get a good workout throughout today.


Ohh...tele with a mini bucker...bet that sounds nice!


----------



## Roryfan

StratCat said:


> How dark is the back on that GT beauty?


Not overly, I’ll try to snap a few more better pics this week.


----------



## Alex

Gustavsson Bluesmaster trying to live up to its name.


----------



## Mooh

I’m just getting so tired of clicking like in every post in this thread.


----------



## Strung_Out

ezcomes said:


> Ohh...tele with a mini bucker...bet that sounds nice!


Its awesome.


Alex said:


> Gustavsson Bluesmaster trying to live up to its name.


That Gustavsson sounds incredible.


----------



## Budda

Busted this one out today. Going to try using the A string to file a break angle, see if that helps.

Also looking for vintage style tuners as well.


----------



## ping-ping

Roryfan said:


> We’ve been consumed with real estate (staging, selling, packing & moving) since the spring so most of my gear’s been packed away & I haven’t had much time to play, but I did manage to do a 3-for-1 trade to fill the Gold Top hole in my collection. Sunday was a rainy day here so I was able to do a little unplugged strumming.
> 
> This is an ‘89 LP Std. with a rounded 50s neck that’s beefy but not too big (I love the look of R4s but just ain’t man enough). Gibson made 100/yr. of the Gold Tops between ‘88-‘91. A previous owner replaced the stock P-100s with Lollar 50s spec P-90s (low output, degaussed A2 magnets) & swapped out the speed knobs for something with a vintage-correct look.
> 
> View attachment 375558


those P-90's on a gold top just take my breath away swoooooom
That's a peach.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Got this Beaver Creek parlour fixed up for my car camping trip. The bridge was lifting so I glued it down with CA glue, seems to be holding. It sounds and plays really nice for a cheapo. Solid top.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## tdotrob

Fishman Classic with the rattler into a bad cat just gives up the goods. 

The little Judah is an absolute angry amp when you dial it to be. The channel volume cranked on the 12ax7 side with the gain dimed on the rattler gives such a crazy and amazing nasty fuzz.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Playing some very sleazy Mick Mars inspired stuff on this old 80s Washburn Tour 24.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Not to sure why the forum is blanking out M i c k Mars, but it's pretty funny 😆


----------



## miloski99

Bill Nash T-52


----------



## BlueRocker

2018 Les Paul Standard through the Blackheart Little Giant 5 watt head and Traynor 2x12.


----------



## Milkman

This one came home from my set up guy last night.

I'll be playing it for a few days. Vega Trem + Vineham pickups.

Plays really well, stays in tune. I originally wired it with a tone control but those never get used on my guitars so I replaced that with a momentary kill switch. That's not something that would be used a lot either, but definitely more so than a tone knob.


----------



## Alex

Some more Gustavsson, neck pickup which is a Thorn P90 Staple.


----------



## Magnets & Melodies

This one today.. a 2001 Standard with Wolftone Marshallhead II's and a bunch of Faber hardware in it.


----------



## Milkman

Alex said:


> Some more Gustavsson, neck pickup which is a Thorn P90 Staple.


Was that a Journey tune? Nicely played as always.


----------



## Alex

Milkman said:


> Was that a Journey tune? Nicely played as always.


yes, thx for the comments.


----------



## Zeegler

Until a few days ago, I had never even played a 7 string guitar. Now I own two of them and have been giving them both a good workout. 
Ibanez RG7321 and Schecter Omen Elite 7


----------



## Jeff MacKillican

Today it was my Godin Stadium 59 which I upgraded with a SD Broadcaster in the bridge, and an 06 LG p90 that I just put a set of Craig Vineham pickups in. Tone all the way from Newfoundland!


----------



## zontar

Fretless bass kind of weekend


----------



## Strung_Out

Haven't been able to put this one down since picking it up this weekend.


----------



## BGood

I haven't read through the 229 pages, but I must be the poorest guitarist who dares show his cheapest guitar (this one was free). For the months I spend at the summer cottage in Îles de la Madeleine, I only have this kit to play and to tell the thruth, I don' t really miss my other gear while here.






Neighbors don't seem to mind if I play loud.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'll be playing the ibanez ar325 today, because i still ain't figured out where i went wrong wiring the les paul


----------



## King Loudness

Picked up this '53 Harmony Stratotone today.

W.


----------



## King Loudness

More with the old '53 Harmony...

W.


----------



## markxander

I was looking for an Ernie Ball Stingray RS and found one last week. @Budda picked it up for me (🙌), and I grabbed it from him at a splash pad in London yesterday.

The neck pickup is made by Railhammer and it's some kind of noiseless P90. The stock humbucker (and the matching Railhammer) are both in the case -- I was going to put the HB back right away, but this is a great sounding pickup and it might stay. Reminds me a lot of the MFD soapbars in my ASAT -- not really that P-90ish, but big and round and extremely clear/hifi.

Shoutout also to @warplanegrey @Double A @Jaime and former member Hamish (Southampton Pedals) for all refusing to sell their Stingrays to me, an indication of the quality you can expect.


----------



## Budda

Havent played today, but gave this one a spin yesterday


----------



## Jaime

markxander said:


> I was looking for an Ernie Ball Stingray RS and found one last week. @Budda picked it up for me (🙌), and I grabbed it from him at a splash pad in London yesterday.
> 
> The neck pickup is made by Railhammer and it's some kind of noiseless P90. The stock humbucker (and the matching Railhammer) are both in the case -- I was going to put the HB back right away, but this is a great sounding pickup and it might stay. Reminds me a lot of the MFD soapbars in my ASAT -- not really that P-90ish, but big and round and extremely clear/hifi.
> 
> Shoutout also to @warplanegrey @Double A @Jaime and former member Hamish (Southampton Pedals) for all refusing to sell their Stingrays to me, an indication of the quality you can expect.
> 
> View attachment 377345


Always a pleasure not doing business with you!

Super underrated guitars.


----------



## StratCat

Blinded by the light....


----------



## ezcomes

Budda said:


> Havent played today, but gave this one a spin yesterday
> 
> View attachment 377365


Dude...that is gorgeous!


----------



## King Loudness

Inspired by today's new Ask Zac, & Homeskoolin' videos -- a little Tele improv.

W.


----------



## Xevyn

King Loudness said:


> Inspired by today's new Ask Zac, & Homeskoolin' videos -- a little Tele improv.
> 
> W.


Thanks for sharing...always appreciated on a TeleTuesday


----------



## markxander

installed some locking gotohs on my starcaster (thanks @vokey design ), now all of my electrics have them. i had never used them before i got a Strat with locking sperzels a few months ago.... immediately knew i was in trouble and about to spend a bit of money getting them for everybody.


----------



## Axe Dragon

That’s my ‘62 reissue SG that I’ve owned since about 1991 into my original ‘65 blackface super…

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prsman




----------



## Alex

PSR Fiore with a POG2.


----------



## zontar

My LP copy got a fair amount of play, and somebody else's Squier P-Bass with a big bow in the neck.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Looks like I may end up playing bass if I want to start a band. I was practicing to some backing tracks.


----------



## Strung_Out

It's tele Tuesday.


----------



## Vally

This one shortly 🎸


----------



## numb41

Vally said:


> This one shortly 🎸
> View attachment 378860


Very cool!


----------



## numb41

dropped an SD Humbucker in this yesterday. Sounds great.


----------



## Diablo

Played my Lado Supra's from the late '80's, thru a CAA OD-100 SE.
Crunchtastic!


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Band practice tonight, this combo smokes. The Marshall as well, but it wants to be very loud. The Traynor, set on ten watts, is plenty loud and just sings!


----------



## markxander

Added some new pedals (the DRV, Fairfield Accountant compressor, Julia, D1 delay, and the Météore) so I had a lot of cables to make. Testing it all out with my EBMM Stingray and my little Vox Pathfinder while a baby crawls all over it and presses all the buttons. 










Recently got a new amp with an effects loop, so I'm finally making use of all four jacks on the Temple patch bay too. Right now the jumper is going from the main output to the beginning of the loop (chorus, delay, reverb) and I'm just running straight out of the loop into the front of the Pathfinder.


----------



## greco

markxander said:


> while a baby crawls all over it and presses all the buttons.


Not all of us are fortunate enough to have the assistance of a permanent in-house sound engineer.

ENJOY!


----------



## Alex

Frank Brothers Arcade. Bass is a Ruokangas Steamboat and the clean parts were played with a Knaggs Steckel.


----------



## MetalTele79

Played my SG and Bich today with my rack SLO100 preamp clone. Sounds awesome but I think I busted the Lexicon MPX-100. It was fine then all the lights went on and stayed on. I'm going to try a factory reset when I get a chance tomorrow.


----------



## numb41

MetalTele79 said:


> Played my SG and Bich today with my rack SLO100 preamp clone. Sounds awesome but I think I busted the Lexicon MPX-100. It was fine then all the lights went on and stayed on. I'm going to try a factory reset when I get a chance tomorrow.


^this looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Prsman

Rawkin out with these three...and a very killer Rrya klon


----------



## Strung_Out

Franks bros arcade seeing all sorts of love lately.


----------



## King Loudness

'67 Harmony Bobkat into an old Fender Princeton for tonight's tone cocktail.

W.


----------



## Alex

PRS HBII feeding a Fishman Loudbox Mini and AXE FX II


----------



## Alex

Same guitar - neck (magnetic) pickup only


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Played this one tonight at band practice: 







I’m more of a Gibson guy, but this thing has its own juju. Definitely brighter, the drummer said it looks dangerous.


----------



## Boyce Philips

Today it's 'Marjorie' a Fender Tele I built all from parts. Everything is Fender right down to the screws except the control plate, CTS pots, Switchcraft jack and 3 way with pull back cloth wiring and the Gotoh brass saddles. Each pot is a volume control, no tone. I named this one after my Mom who used the same two colours as the body and pickguard to paint our kitchen back in the '60's.


----------



## Alex

Historic Makeover Les Paul, expression pedal running a wah-wah in the AXE FX II. The beauty of the wah is that it engages easily but simply pressing on the pedal - the downside is that it activates very easily (!) as I accidentally hit the wah in during the recording. Some higher gain tones...in a metal mood as Pat Boone stated...


----------



## Alex

PRS HBII, both pickups (middle position). Trying to put a few chords together


----------



## Rollingberry

Toss up between my CIJ Tele aka "old faithful" or the partscaster strat my friend made for me.


----------



## Boyce Philips

I spent some time with 'Gretchen' last night. She's in the Classifieds.


----------



## Alex

Collings SoCo Deluxe. wow.


----------



## Robert1950

Epiphone SG Standard with recent mod.


----------



## zztomato

Alex said:


> Collings SoCo Deluxe. wow.
> 
> View attachment 380269


Is this your longest serving guitar?
Nice combo with the p90s.


----------



## King Loudness

Dual header tonight. 

Round 1: '53 Harmony H-44 Stratotone 





Round 2: Goldie, my Danocaster Tele





W.


----------



## zontar

Staying up too late playing my Les Paul.


----------



## Alex

Hi Jerome @zztomato 

to answer your question, no, my SVL Sixty One (Simon Law) is going on 10 years next month. I was playing it yesterday and today and it's a special S to me. It does the clean sounds like any other solid Strat would but the overdrive tones are its secret weapon. My SVL can hang with my humbucker or P90 loaded guitars in terms of OD tones i.e. not thin like most Strats suffer from. I am always amazed when I pull it out of the case. It has the original Suhr Fletcher/Landau pickups. The neck carve is also perfect for me and larger than the typical SVL neck carve. It has a satin neck finish similar to a Tyler guitar and sweet maple flame.


----------



## Boyce Philips

It was a 'Ruby' Sunday. An Epiphone LP Traditional Pro from 2010 I picked up about 2 weeks ago in Burlington.


----------



## Robert1950

delete


----------



## Prsman

Love these unpotted custombuckers


----------



## King Loudness

Sneaking in on the end of Tele Tuesday with my Danocaster.

W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Great sounding and playing guitar.


----------



## Roots-Picker

@King Loudness I sure enjoy your playing, Will; you have a cool and unique style!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## DrumBob

Wow...232 pages already. I was playing my black Airline Map guitar tonight, recently purchased from a guitar shop in Delaware. I had ordered a red one from Eastwood several months back and waited and waited, while they kept putting off the delivery date. Finally, I got tired of waiting and cancelled the order and then found this one for less than the price of the new one. This is a generic photo, but mine is identical.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I used my guild and telecaster tonight. . Then my friend josh come over and he fell in love with the tube amps .


----------



## Alex

Simon Law S. A friend's favourite riff.


----------



## FatStrat2

Today I played my newly acquired single pickup $100 Squier Strat. Dressed the frets, swapped out a few pieces of hardware I had laying about (brushed aluminum pickguard, bone nut, brass saddles, Schaller volume knob, Switchcraft switches, etc.). Once setup properly, these Indonesian hardtail Squiers are a lot of fun, they grind so sweet.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I just got finished using the guild and both the fender and Mesa . Such a haunting sound I can get with very little work I think I hit the nail on the head with those pickups


----------



## jdto

This Strat has been my main squeeze since August.


----------



## Boyce Philips

Today it's going to be 'Oreo' a 2014 Strat that sat unused in a storage locker for 7 years until I grabbed it. Unfortunately the strings had never been slackened before putting it away so the gorgeous ebony neck was fooked. I replaced it with a brand new maple neck. Rock on.


----------



## King Loudness

Broke my Danocaster S and '62 Princeton out of storage for a quick jam today.

W.


----------



## markxander

sharing my '06 G&L ASAT Special today


----------



## wraub




----------



## King Loudness

More Danocaster love today - Goldie through a few pedals and my TM Deluxe Reverb.

W.


----------



## Strung_Out

Day late, but yesterday was my '52 clone - serial 0929 in honor of my mom's birthday.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

I made this guitar based on a Grit Laskin design. It’s still plays good after 30 years.


----------



## zontar

zontar said:


> Staying up too late playing my Les Paul.


Playing it again today--hard to put it down.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Quick quiz: what’s wrong with the guitar? A manufacturing mistake.


----------



## bw66

Fuzzy dagger said:


> Quick quiz: what’s wrong with the guitar? A manufacturing mistake.


Not wrong, just not "standard".


----------



## zztomato

Fuzzy dagger said:


> Quick quiz: what’s wrong with the guitar? A manufacturing mistake.


10th fret dot marker.

The Larson Bros would be ok with it.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

You are correct! In my haste to finish, I put the twelfth fret markers in the wrong place.


----------



## zztomato

Fuzzy dagger said:


> You are correct! In my haste to finish, I put the twelfth fret markers in the wrong place.


The 12th fret markers are in the right place, no?


----------



## BlueRocker

Been playing a 30th Anniversary Les Paul Deluxe goldtop for the last few days.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

You’re right.


----------



## zontar

Spent some time this weekend (Especially on Sunday) with this one:








And some time with the Mandobird:


----------



## Evel Pino

Got this one a while ago and I never thought I could enjoy playing a Strat one day.


----------



## Strung_Out

Getting familiar with this one after a trade with the one and only Pete @faracaster


----------



## BlueRocker

Strung_Out said:


> Getting familiar with this one after a trade with the one and only Pete @faracaster


Hope you got a discount for all the cracks in the finish, and one of the pickups is missing


----------



## Budda

Gonna try and spend some time with the strat tonight, if I can stay awake.


----------



## FatStrat2

Speaking of Strat.

Ever put together one from various parts just lying around and actually get something more than you thought you'd get?

I've put together a lot of Partscasters over the years. most of them OK. meh or forgettable, but nothing exceptional sounding. This one has a crisp biting tone with most excellent high mids. And it never bores you. The portion of the guitar hollowed out for HSH now rings with a resonant grind that it didn't have before in stock format.

Additionally, I think the aluminum pickguard and the brass saddles in combination with the 16K pickup w/ no other magnetic fields does something magic to the tone. A little here & there adds up to a lot in the end. I may build another soon to test that hardware speculation.


----------



## StratCat

Epiphone Casino Elite











EDIT: pickguard removed, which for this guitar, I prefer.


----------



## matt-griffin

My recently acquired '64 Jag. It is glorious and joyous fun to play.


----------



## Alex

PRS HB II piezo. running through a Fishman Loudbox. I was fooling around with some chords and I think I landed on a Porcupine Tree tune.


----------



## Milkman

This one.


----------



## King Loudness

Just got my '71 SG Special back from a much needed spa day. Re-fretted with 6105s, new bone nut, and a killer setup all done by my good buddy Cody Ramsdale here in Halifax. The old frets measured out at around .018 thousands high; the new ones are around .040 after leveling. What a difference!

W.


----------



## Alex

Inspired by this morning's breakfast (no)....Humbucker on my Tuttle Custom Classic. Trying to do my best Ace Frehley at the end.


----------



## Prsman

King Loudness said:


> Just got my '71 SG Special back from a much needed spa day. Re-fretted with 6105s, new bone nut, and a killer setup all done by my good buddy Cody Ramsdale here in Halifax. The old frets measured out at around .018 thousands high; the new ones are around .040 after leveling. What a difference!
> 
> W.


Deadly stuff right here 👊👍


----------



## BMW-KTM

I've been working on some acoustic covers lately. It's been too long since I spent a lot of time on the acoustic. I have been spending a lot of time reworking my Helix presets the past few months. I'd kind of lost sight of my appreciation for just how good my acoustic guitar really is. I'm very fortunate.










This pic is about a year old. I have since gone back to the stock bridge pins. It was an interesting experiment but I think it sounds better, if a little quieter, with the ebony pins.


----------



## StratCat

Bass today...


----------



## JMann

I’ve pared down guitar collection to 2 guitars (well, another Collings is on the way lol) but this…after having a few Satch guitars and not gelling with them, this is my go to guitar with a Collings 290 as back up. I mean, look at that Muscle Car Orange : )


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the guild with the Mesa boogie. I also messed around with the delay and compressor pedals a bit .

here’s a little video I posted about half an hour ago but warning I have no sound barriers in the little room and you might be able to tell !









Jared Macneill on TikTok


Messing around with my new compressor and delay pedal #keeleyelectronics #earthquakerdevices #mesaboogie #tvjones #guildguitars #guitarplayer




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I played the guild with the Mesa boogie. I also messed around with the delay and compressor pedals a bit .
> 
> here’s a little video I posted about half an hour ago but warning I have no sound barriers in the little room and you might be able to tell !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jared Macneill on TikTok
> 
> 
> Messing around with my new compressor and delay pedal #keeleyelectronics #earthquakerdevices #mesaboogie #tvjones #guildguitars #guitarplayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com


Nice playing and tones! Congrats!
Are you enjoying your new pedals?
Lots of fun experimenting with all of your new gear. I'm looking forward to hearing the Twin sometime. (hint, hint)


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Nice playing and tones! Congrats!
> Are you enjoying your new pedals?
> Lots of fun experimenting with all of your new gear. I'm looking forward to hearing the Twin sometime. (hint, hint)


I am enjoying the new pedals. And I’m sure I could put the camera battery on the charger and do something tomorrow 😂


----------



## ping-ping

Chito said:


> I figured it'll give us a chance to see who changes guitars often and which guitars are used more often specially folks who have multiple guitars. I'll start.
> 
> Fender 50's Strat Partcaster


Today I am playing my new Epiphone Les Paul Modern through a Strymon Iridium and a Catlinbread
Dirty Little Secret. Activity Exploring the combination of these tree tools creating muscular tones
fun , even more fun than MTV.


----------



## Alex

Tuttle Classic Custom, bridge pickup (humbucker "patent denied").


----------



## Roryfan

JMann said:


> I’ve pared down guitar collection to 2 guitars (well, another Collings is on the way lol) but this…after having a few Satch guitars and not gelling with them, this is my go to guitar with a Collings 290 as back up. I mean, look at that Muscle Car Orange : )
> View attachment 383095


Orange you glad it has a matching headstock? 

That looks deadly, I’ll show myself out now.


----------



## Roryfan

We moved at the end of July & it’s still Boxapollooza here as the renos have been dragging on. Most of my gear is in storage, however I was recently able to reacquire this bad boy. 

It’s a late ‘80s MIJ Kramer F-1000 with a basswood body & super comfy satin neck. The last owner upgraded the electronics & installed a proper German Floyd, tuning stability is wunderbar. Suhr Doug Aldrich pickup in transit, curious to see if I prefer it over the JB.

P.S. Doesn’t show up well in this photo, but the finish is a lovely pearl white.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I guess YouTube has changed since I last uploaded a video


----------



## BGood




----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Good songwriting day in Ontario.


----------



## King Loudness

Roryfan said:


> We moved at the end of July & it’s still Boxapollooza here as the renos have been dragging on. Most of my gear is in storage, however I was recently able to reacquire this bad boy.
> 
> It’s a late ‘80s MIJ Kramer F-1000 with a basswood body & super comfy satin neck. The last owner upgraded the electronics & installed a proper German Floyd, tuning stability is wunderbar. Suhr Doug Aldrich pickup in transit, curious to see if I prefer it over the JB.
> 
> P.S. Doesn’t show up well in this photo, but the finish is a lovely pearl white.
> 
> View attachment 383120


Killer ax. I had an '86 or '87 Kramer Focus 6000 about ten or twelve years ago that was an awesome guitar -- nicer than the '86 Baretta I had a few years ago.

W.


----------



## numb41

silvertonebetty said:


> I guess YouTube has changed since I last uploaded a video


sounds great man!


----------



## silvertonebetty

numb41 said:


> sounds great man!


Thanks


----------



## zztomato

Alex said:


> Tuttle Classic Custom, bridge pickup (humbucker "patent denied").


Nice sounding bridge pup. Do you know if it's been wiring to see a 500k load? It has a very open and crisp sound. Some bridge pickups in the SSH configuration sound a bit congested but not that one.


----------



## Alex

zztomato said:


> Nice sounding bridge pup. Do you know if it's been wiring to see a 500k load? It has a very open and crisp sound. Some bridge pickups in the SSH configuration sound a bit congested but not that one.


500k volume, 250k tone pots.


----------



## zztomato

Alex said:


> 500k volume, 250k tone pots.


Does the bridge have a tone control or is it straight through?


----------



## Roryfan

King Loudness said:


> Killer ax. I had an '86 or '87 Kramer Focus 6000 about ten or twelve years ago that was an awesome guitar -- nicer than the '86 Baretta I had a few years ago.
> 
> W.


Thanks, Will. I went on a bit of a shredder kick last year & this guitar easily bested a recent EVH Striped series & a pair of mid-2000s “assembled by Gibson USA” Kramer 1984 RI models. Gratuitous pics below.


----------



## Alex

zztomato said:


> Does the bridge have a tone control or is it straight through?


Bridge pup wired to the bottom tone knob. A must for a S style guitars. cheers


----------



## tdotrob

New vinehams and they sound awesome.


----------



## King Loudness

Dano Tele, Tonemaster Deluxe Reverb, Belle Epoch for echo & a bit of bias trem from a Strymon Flint.

W.


----------



## zontar

Let's see:
An Epi Casino, Gibson LP Jr, Epi Les Paul Standard of some sort & a couple of Epi Acoustics...

(None of them mine--but the LPs & Casino were all nice)


----------



## Alex

Frank Brother Arcade. Both pups, slight amount of overdrive. trying to connect some notes...


----------



## Choo5440

Saw the ad for this video. Not my guitar, but I have the exact same one, made me pick mine up tonight


----------



## King Loudness

A couple of my faves on Friday night.

W.


----------



## jdto

Tele night.


----------



## Mooh

Godin Progression. Still my all time favourite Strat style guitar.


----------



## King Loudness

jdto said:


> Tele night.
> 
> View attachment 383665


Nice pairing. How are you liking the TM Super Reverb? I bought the Deluxe Reverb version a couple of months ago and although it's not a replacement for my vintage Fenders, it has served me incredibly well thus far.

W.


----------



## jdto

King Loudness said:


> Nice pairing. How are you liking the TM Super Reverb? I bought the Deluxe Reverb version a couple of months ago and although it's not a replacement for my vintage Fenders, it has severed me incredibly well thus far.
> 
> W.


So far, so good. It’s only been a couple of weeks, so we’re still getting to know each other, but I’m liking it. For my little office, it can still get pretty loud even with the attenuator all the way down. I might take it to rehearsal on Sunday to open it up and hear it roar a bit more. From everything I’ve heard about the P10Rs, they benefit from some break in. I like the sound, but I’ve had to keep the bright switch off with the Tele. I have the TMDR, too, and really enjoy it, but the Super is a beast. I like the concept of these a lot and they work really well for my situation.


----------



## superfly

Mooh said:


> Godin Progression. Still my all time favourite Strat style guitar.


Ooh, I love it! Now I want one!!


----------



## superfly

Today it's a 90's Fernandes strat, MIJ


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> View attachment 383666
> 
> 
> Godin Progression. Still my all time favourite Strat style guitar.


I like them as well.
I was considering getting a Strat Style guitar at one point, wound up not going there for various reasons--none of which were the fault of that guitar.
But it was a heavy favourite if I had gone that route


----------



## StratCat

After a bit of a play, I’m putting the Strat away as the 2 in the background are connecting with me.


----------



## zontar

I did forget to mention I did play an Epi Wilshire--cool guitar, except if I had one I would ned to move the one strap knob.
Sitting dug into my stomach--and standing a slightly lower on my stomach.
I sucked my gut in and it was still there (Where with most guitars with a strap knob on the back of the neck it's either more to my left--so it doesn't do that-or I can sit the guitar differently.
But with a shorter body the Wilshire still dug in.

Still a cool guitar--and if someone were to gift me one--I would thank them and then move the strap knob.


----------



## Mooh

superfly said:


> Ooh, I love it! Now I want one!!


They used to be reasonably priced on the used market, maybe still are.



zontar said:


> I like them as well.
> I was considering getting a Strat Style guitar at one point, wound up not going there for various reasons--none of which were the fault of that guitar.
> But it was a heavy favourite if I had gone that route


The pickup enhancer switch is what attracted me initially, but several other things quickly became apparent. Really smooth neck and frets (the frets may have been dressed before I got it), a neck pickup that doesn't suck, a bridge pickup that doesn't make me want to replace it with a humbucker (my usual choice for a Strat-esque guitars), a middle pickup that doesn't disappear when it's lowered, and the single volume/tone knobs (I rather dislike the two tone knobs of most Strat-ish models). I'm not a huge fan of solid colours, but I can make an exception for black.

I received this guitar as payment for settling the owner's estate, cleaning out his apartment, selling off his stuff to pay his meagre debts, donating other stuff to charities, making arrangements with the funeral home, etc. He was a good friend with the worst luck imaginable, but generous to a fault. He would be happy that I play this guitar.


----------



## Mr Boggie

Today is nocaster Saturday


----------



## Roryfan

Mr Boggie said:


> Today is nocaster Saturday


Tell me about that Princeton.


----------



## Mr Boggie

It’s a fender Stapleton it gets a lot of play time when I can get the volume to 4 it’s good on 7 it’s amazing. I use it with a Palmer attenuator sounds huge. I usually leave the trem on. 

Just a wonderful amp and my first Princeton. I have some other amps but this one is getting the play time recently. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Prsman

Deciding which GE fuzz sounds best before the Ryra..


----------



## Alex

Duesenberg Lap Steel. A beginner and a lot harder for me than I expected. Any tips from Lap Steel players would be appreciated; what is your right hand technique for muting with benders installed?


----------



## Alex

and back to a regular 6-string.....trying to get the vibe of an old Glimmer twins tune with a JAM Pedals vibe and OD running through a Fat Jimmy Gigmaster


----------



## bw66

Picked this up today (half-price rental day) to play for the next month:


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Alex said:


> Duesenberg Lap Steel. A beginner and a lot harder for me than I expected. Any tips from Lap Steel players would be appreciated; what is your right hand technique for muting with benders installed?


I mute with my left hand, the hand holding the slide.


----------



## albaloney

My Epiphone Alex Lifeson Axcess Standard.


----------



## FatStrat2

For an hour this morning, I played my PAF equipped Gibson LP CM.


----------



## Alex

PRS HB II. Plugged into the mix/mag jack of the guitar, the first part of the clip is a mix of magnetic and piezo pickups, the 2nd part only magnetic pups (middle position both pickups). I really like the mix of the magnetic and piezo pickups whereby the piezo adds some sweetness. The difference is more pronounced in the room than in the recording.


----------



## King Loudness

Spent a bit of time this morning noodling on my Helm Custom Guitars Strat.

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> Spent a bit of time this morning noodling on my Helm Custom Guitars Strat.
> 
> W.


Cool beans Will. Can you pull off the intro to Gary Moore's "End of the world" with the open string descending lick and muted shred parts? I tried learning it a couple weekends ago and I'm at about 1/2th the speed of the recording!!


----------



## zztomato

King Loudness said:


> Spent a bit of time this morning noodling on my Helm Custom Guitars Strat.
> 
> W.


That was a thrill a second!
I feel like such a slacker. 😆


----------



## Strung_Out

Eric Johnson strat has been dominating my playing time lately. Loving this guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker

Epiphone Dot in Cherry with newly changed black bridge and tailpiece, pickguard off.


----------



## Alex

Tuttle Custom Classic 2nd position. A nod to one of my favourite guitarists.


----------



## King Loudness

Just got my 335 back from a spa day. Playing very well now.

@Alex -- I haven't learned that Gary Moore tune, I will check it out.

W.


----------



## Alex

Picked up a Lehle little Dual A/B/AB amp switcher....running a Redplate Blackline as the clean amp with a El Capistan and Boss Dimension C in the loop and a Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 as the dirty amp with a ZVEX SHO and Nordland ODR-C. It sounds awesome in the room. no noise with the Lehle.


----------



## Gasman

WW10 62 Tele.


----------



## Mooh

Besides the usual acoustics (I'm kind of a folkie) these. Just because sometimes ya gotta rock.


----------



## zztomato

I put this DeArmond 40 pickup in my blackguard recently and really like it. I've used 1960's DeArmond gold foils before and dig them a lot. This one may be my favourite though. They were made to go in the soundhole of an acoustic guitar. It sounds like a really great tele neck pickup but bigger and more defined. Hard to come by.


----------



## bw66

Mooh said:


> View attachment 384183
> 
> 
> Besides the usual acoustics (I'm kind of a folkie) these. Just because sometimes ya gotta rock.


The one with the P90s intrigues me - I don't think I've seen the P90 version before.


----------



## bw66

My main acoustic is in the shop for a fret leveling, so this one is getting more of the time it deserves:


----------



## Mooh

bw66 said:


> The one with the P90s intrigues me - I don't think I've see the P90 version before.


Found it used, but near mint, in Kincardine Ontario. I don't remember much about the seller other than his garage had a terrazzo floor and he was very reasonable to deal with. Love the guitar. The trick with P-90s is to tinker with both the pole and the pickup heights, especially maybe the bridge pickup....imho.


----------



## MarkM

Alex said:


> Tuttle Custom Classic 2nd position. A nod to one of my favourite guitarists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384149


Well you know you had me paying attention!


----------



## Wardo

This one;











And that one;


----------



## MarkM

@bw66 and @moohyou appear to be almost brothers, even its from another mother?


----------



## King Loudness

'98 MIK Danelectro U2 with flats into a '62 Princeton and a Boss RV5.

W.


----------



## FatStrat2

Today I played what my former bandmates called Fender's failed attempt at a Gibson-like Strat, my Fender ShowMaster. I wish this guitar was more photogenic though. Every picture I take of the damned thing is just meh. Photos do not convey its true beauty.


----------



## zontar




----------



## tdotrob

My son is gaming on my setup today so living room setup for the evening.


----------



## King Loudness

Birthday vibes ft. Goldie.

W.


----------



## zontar

Plus an Ibanez Gio STrat Style (& cheap Yamaha Classical--thaose two aren't mine)


----------



## Strung_Out

It's all about the strat for me lately it seems.


----------



## BGood

Some Zep on this for now.


----------



## MarkM

BGood said:


> Some Zep on this for now.
> 
> View attachment 384832​


Tell us about that LP?


----------



## BGood

MarkM said:


> Tell us about that LP?


It is a 14 year old Epiphone Ultra. The Alnico 5 pickups were replaced with a set of Tyson Tone Precious and Grace PAFs.

All Ultras from that time are Clownbursts. This one was a special run for a store in Australia I believe. I deblinged it as it came with gold everything and a very shiny poly top. I wet sanded the finish to a nice satin finish, then enhanced it with a light wipe of tung oil. Pickguard went the way of the recycling bin, and pup rings were replaced with black ones, so were the dreaded amber Epiphone knobs.

Here is what the top looks like in a good light.








Before and after pics


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

jaw dropping pics. Gotta love each and every one of them  And that LP indeed ^

I'm at the practice table and this is my combo for the evening


----------



## King Loudness

'85 Brian Monty Telecaster (thanks to @guitar-gord here on GC) set up as a high-strung, through a '62 Princeton and Boss RV-5.

W.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

King Loudness said:


> '85 Brian Monty Telecaster (thanks to @guitar-gord here on GC) set up as a high-strung, through a '62 Princeton and Boss RV-5.
> 
> W.


Like an enchanting filigree. Very pretty reverb sound too.


----------



## MarkM

Mutant_Guitar said:


> jaw dropping pics. Gotta love each and every one of them  And that LP indeed ^
> 
> I'm at the practice table and this is my combo for the evening
> View attachment 384882


If that is an ESP my son had that exact guitar.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

MarkM said:


> If that is an ESP my son had that exact guitar.


Yeah, it's an ESP E-II vintage black. nice set-neck, active pups, a very smooth and streamlined LP design. 
Best of all it cost me 1300Cad from Creamcity music in 2017, labeled as Used at the time but absolutely spotless. It has a very tanky finish, very hard to damage. I almost broke my chandelier with the headstock once, causing a 1mm chip in the horn but that's basically it.


----------



## MarkM

@Mutant_Guitar is there active pickups in that?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

MarkM said:


> @Mutant_Guitar is there active pickups in that?


yessir, an 81/60 EMG. And I've not replaced the battery yet...shit almost 5years now.


----------



## MarkM

My shredding days never really came about, even in the 80's. This would be a great guitar for that. Pick up a delay and rip er up! Always been a slow blues guy.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

MarkM said:


> My shredding days never really came about, even in the 80's. This would be a great guitar for that. Pick up a delay and rip er up! Always been a slow blues guy.


I've always been too ramshackle of a player, leaning much heavier on improvisation than scalar shred patterns. I think when I'd started I had the fool notion of improvising solos before I learned anything theoretical; the cart was halfway around the block before the horse came into the picture.
Now, blues be the backbone...it's how we talk, it's how we listen, blue pitches.

I actually use this ESP while I take jazz guitar lessons. The adage that you can do anything with anything I think is true; you can get your tone out of absolutely any combo.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Here's getting back on point...maybe after a nice hot cup of tea


----------



## Boyce Philips

Tonight it is my new Jarrell I picked up off the 'K' today. Jarrell told me that it is apparently part of the last batch they produced (and they still have a few left). This has a great weight and sparkling proprietary pick ups. It needs a good cleaning and some new strings.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been playing the guild. I’ve crank the Mesa up to volume one @7 gain @7 master volume @1.5 lead master @1.5 and gain boost pulled. What a sweet natural breakup you can get but it’s ungodly loud when you get there 😂


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Would love to see that out of the case. What year and model? Is that a bigsby trem? 
Which Mesa do you have?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Would love to see that out of the case. What year and model? Is that a bigsby trem?
> Which Mesa do you have?


hey it’s newb , welcome to the forum I’m jared glad you are here. Um the guild is 2017/18 starfire v I bought last year from tundra music. Yes it has a guild branded bigsby , my Mesa is a 79 mark 2a with the original 15” ev speaker. Thefender is a recently acquired 74 twin reverb and the telecaster is one I put together a few years ago . Yes I like a bigsby lol


----------



## Wardo

The 335 and the 70th Broadcaster seem to be the daily grind lately.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

silvertonebetty said:


> hey it’s newb , welcome to the forum I’m jared glad you are here. Um the guild is 2017/18 starfire v I bought last year from tundra music. Yes it has a guild branded bigsby , my Mesa is a 79 mark 2a with the original 15” ev speaker. Thefender is a recently acquired 74 twin reverb and the telecaster is one I put together a few years ago . Yes I like a bigsby lol
> View attachment 385061


That is a beautiful cover-all setup. I've never tried a big Mesa like that. The whole kit looks *****'n'span. Two Bigsby trem Guitars, very pretty Tele too. I'm a sucker for your colour-coding too.

...damnit I am not making a racist slur, internet censors be damned.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mutant_Guitar said:


> That is a beautiful cover-all setup. I've never tried a big Mesa like that. The whole kit looks ***'n'span. Two Bigsby trem Guitars, very pretty Tele too. I'm a sucker for your colour-coding too.
> 
> ...damnit I am not making a racist slur, internet censors be damned.


I never noticed the colour 😂 good eye .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wardo said:


> The 335 and the 70th Broadcaster seem to be the daily grind lately.


70th broadcaster ? Like the early telecaster or Gretsch drum set ?


----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> 70th broadcaster ? Like the early telecaster or Gretsch drum set ?


Yeah, they did a run of them in 2020; some custom shop and some production line. Mine is a production line. Tough call between it and the 335.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wardo said:


> Yeah, they did a run of them in 2020; some custom shop and some production line. Mine is a production line. Tough call between it and the 335.
> 
> View attachment 385068


I think a broadcaster/telecaster is a must have for everyone one


----------



## faracaster

Here's two great pieces I can't seem put down (including this evening learning a couple of tunes for rehearsal tomorrow night). 
I re-acquired this great partscaster last week from the Forum here. Also got this Boogie Mk 1 reissue here on the Forum a couple of years back. This pairing is flat-out awesome.


----------



## DiscoStu

Rocking a Mesa and a (kinda)Tele here too! Brown Bear with McNelly pickups, new to me last weekend, and my Lone Star Special. Yamaha THR30 is for when everyone else goes to bed.


----------



## Xevyn

Picked up this used SG Standard the other night and finally had a chance to set it up the way I like and re-string it. It is my first SG so I will definitely be playing this today and through the weekend 😊


----------



## silvertonebetty

Xevyn said:


> Picked up this used SG Standard the other night and finally had a chance to set it up the way I like and re-string it. It is my first SG so I will definitely be playing this today and through the weekend 😊
> 
> View attachment 385266


I’ve always like those


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Xevyn said:


> Picked up this used SG Standard the other night and finally had a chance to set it up the way I like and re-string it. It is my first SG so I will definitely be playing this today and through the weekend 😊


Always preferred the “batwing” on a Sg!


----------



## King Loudness

I always love seeing how varied and how equally tasty the guitars and rigs are, shared in this thread. Here's my '59 LP Jnr through a Tone Master Deluxe Reverb and a Belle Epoch tape echo pedal.






W.


----------



## tonewoody

King Loudness said:


> I always love seeing how varied and how equally tasty the guitars and rigs are, shared in this thread. Here's my '59 LP Jnr through a Tone Master Deluxe Reverb and a Belle Epoch tape echo pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.


Dude! 
I love the way you nail the classic benchmark tones and references obliquely but IMO you do so with an appreciation that the benchmarks are a "zone" to explore and make your own. Kudos!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

You ain't short of attitude, King Loudness. A pleasure to watch


----------



## ezcomes

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1040994849996922



Dean V79 with Suhr pickups


----------



## Budda

SC594 SH and the GT P90 today. Parallel processing is a blast (delay fx that dont overpower).


----------



## BlueRocker

Also a GT P90 day. I keep forgetting how much I like this. Could easily be my only guitar


----------



## jdto

57 Reissue Les Paul Custom today


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

jdto said:


> 57 Reissue Les Paul Custom today


she real purrty


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mutant_Guitar said:


> she real purrty


I like how a young person is using the form


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

silvertonebetty said:


> I like how a young person is using the form


Old souls born every minute, with the drawl of yesteryear wagging their tongue


----------



## FatStrat2

BlueRocker said:


> ...Could easily be my only guitar


That would be a good idea for a new thread. Which one would a player stick with if they only had to choose one guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker

FatStrat2 said:


> That would be a good idea for a new thread. Which one would a player stick with if they only had to choose one guitar.


I think it's been done, but go for it.


----------



## King Loudness

Speaking of P90s, I spent tonight with my '71 Gibson SG Special, a dimed Fender Tone Master Deluxe Reverb, and a Belle Epoch echo.

W.


----------



## silvertonebetty

King Loudness said:


> Speaking of P90s, I spent tonight with my '71 Gibson SG Special, a dimed Fender Tone Master Deluxe Reverb, and a Belle Epoch echo.
> 
> W.
> [/
> That amp sounds killer


that amp sounds killer


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> that amp sounds killer


...all 23 pounds of it! (seriously)


----------



## jdto

silvertonebetty said:


> that amp sounds killer


His sounds better than mine


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> ...all 23 pounds of it! (seriously)


I guess I might have been a little quick to judge one 😂. Oh nothing new I guess


----------



## jdto

The player has a lot to do with it 

The Tone Masters do sound good, though.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

how do you guys usually record sound ? Im sure this should/is/could be its own thread...but on the quick, how do you record your amps


----------



## King Loudness

Mutant_Guitar said:


> how do you guys usually record sound ? Im sure this should/is/could be its own thread...but on the quick, how do you record your amps


When I do more than just point and shoot clips, I use the direct out on the Tone Master and blend it with the room sound from my iPhone. 

W.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

direct out to the iphone and then record like a line-in signal?


----------



## King Loudness

Mutant_Guitar said:


> direct out to the iphone and then record like a line-in signal?


Line out from the TM Deluxe into a Steinberg UR-44 interface, from there into Garageband. I shoot the video with an iPhone and blend in a bit of the room sound in iMovie. That said, most of my clips are shot by throwing the iPhone up and just using the room sound only.

W.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

King Loudness said:


> Line out from the TM Deluxe into a Steinberg UR-44 interface, from there into Garageband. I shoot the video with an iPhone and blend in a bit of the room sound in iMovie. That said, most of my clips are shot by throwing the iPhone up and just using the room sound only.
> 
> W.


Thank you. I'd love to record my amp sound, guess I should get my hands on an interface.


----------



## Strung_Out

It's tele Tuesday.


----------



## jdto

Strung_Out said:


> It's tele Tuesday.


Man, I really like the looks of that one.


----------



## jdto

This was last night’s go. I rented the Marshall to see what it sounds like. Getting to know it a bit. My first impression was that it was pretty harsh, but I need to dial it in a bit and see how to tame it for my little space, if it’s even possible.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

What kind of sound are you dialing in? does it have the pull/push clip switch on the gain knob?


----------



## jdto

Mutant_Guitar said:


> What kind of sound are you dialing in? does it have the pull/push clip switch on the gain knob?


This one doesn't have the clip switch like the Mini Jubilee. We're working on quite a variety of songs from clean, acoustic-like sound through to STP-level gain sounds. I've got some good sounds together with my Tone Master Super and Deluxe using my HX Effects unit. Between pedals and using the LP pickup selector as a channel switcher, I can get a variety of sounds that work for the covers we are playing. I sometimes find the bass a little loose on the Fenders, so figured I'd try a Marshall and see how it goes. This thing gets very loud, very quickly, despite it being a "low power" JCM 800, so I'm also working my way through that. I think it's just a question of taking some time and learning what the amp does, as I've never played a JCM800 of any kind before.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Yeah bang on. My reference is my MiniSilverJ, but what I have to say about the clean channel is it is very dry and brittle. Almost like a glorified line-in signal magnified. So, I think it does require a little finesse to get it to round-out a bit. I often do this with my guitar's tone knob, and I keep the bass fairly high (2oclock), and the mids/trebs at a little past 12oclock.
Oh wait, is that the SC20 - 20W?


----------



## jdto

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Yeah bang on. My reference is my MiniSilverJ, but what I have to say about the clean channel is it is very dry and brittle. Almost like a glorified line-in signal magnified. So, I think it does require a little finesse to get it to round-out a bit. I often do this with my guitar's tone knob, and I keep the bass fairly high (2oclock), and the mids/trebs at a little past 12oclock.
> Oh wait, is that the SC20 - 20W?


Yes, the Studio Classic SC20C 20W.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

You can throw what I said to the wind. It's a valve amp right?


----------



## jdto

Mutant_Guitar said:


> You can throw what I said to the wind. It's a valve amp right?


Yes. It's part of the Studio series, which are less powerful versions of the Plexi, JCM 800 and Jubilee. I had the Mini Jubilee before and should probably have hung onto it, but that's GAS


----------



## Milkman

I'm playing the JazzBlaster lately.

Sure would love to hear someone like @King Loudness or @Alex stretch out on this. I spend too much time putting them together and talking about them and not enough time playing them.

Sorry about the creaky chair, LOL.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

She a bruiser of a blueser. Really pretty marble top, and hardware. It's loud looking but in a good way.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

'Scuse me, while I do some heavy weight lifting.


----------



## King Loudness

Have spent today with my '71 SG, and later, my Danocaster Tele.

W.


----------



## Mooh

The only electrics I had in hand today were a Godin LG with P-90s and a Godin Freeway 4 bass.


----------



## jdto

jdto said:


> This was last night’s go. I rented the Marshall to see what it sounds like. Getting to know it a bit. My first impression was that it was pretty harsh, but I need to dial it in a bit and see how to tame it for my little space, if it’s even possible.
> View attachment 385927


Same rig again. The SC20C JCM800 is starting to give up the goods. And it gets loud for a little 110, too!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

It's a 10inch? 
My Fender ProJRIII is a 10inch...15W ClassA, almost never get it past 2, go to 4 and everything in my room starts to rumble. I use my Looper to leash it a bit, but nothing like a little combo amp to push the sound around.


----------



## ezcomes

Mutant_Guitar said:


> View attachment 385960
> 
> 
> View attachment 385961
> View attachment 385962
> View attachment 385963
> 
> 
> 'Scuse me, while I do some heavy weight lifting.


Always wondered...with those 'shifted' frets, how do big bends work?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

ezcomes said:


> Always wondered...with those 'shifted' frets, how do big bends work?


In all cases it works as intended, as you would expect. I think the primary difference with TT frets are harmonic in nature, but if you're bending a note/ or several, it's what you would expect. If you're moving chords horizontally up and down the neck then I believe your ear will pick up some tonal qualities you may not have expected.


----------



## King Loudness

Playing my old '63 Sovereign H1260 today... an acoustic, yes, but I 'lectrified it with a '71 DeArmond Model 1200. Playing through a '62 brownie Princeton and a Boss reverb.

W.


----------



## Dove37

2014 Suhr Standard Archtop 
Amp for sale in classieds


----------



## zztomato

King Loudness said:


> Playing my old '63 Sovereign H1260 today... an acoustic, yes, but I 'lectrified it with a '71 DeArmond Model 1200. Playing through a '62 bronwie Princeton and a Boss reverb.
> 
> W.


That sounds really cool! I just put a 1968 DeArmond model 40 pickup in one of my teles. It sounds fantastic but it's actually an acoustic soundhole pickup.
Are you using regular acoustic strings? It seems nicely balanced between wound and unwound strings.


----------



## King Loudness

zztomato said:


> That sounds really cool! I just put a 1968 DeArmond model 40 pickup in one of my teles. It sounds fantastic but it's actually an acoustic soundhole pickup.
> Are you using regular acoustic strings? It seems nicely balanced between wound and unwound strings.


The strings are a brand new set of Martin Retro 'monel' core strings, 12 gauge. I've been using them on this particular guitar for several years as I feel it suits the sound, and I like the relatively slinky feel of the strings.

W.


----------



## zztomato

King Loudness said:


> The strings are a brand new set of Martin Retro 'monel' core strings, 12 gauge. I've been using them on this particular guitar for several years as I feel it suits the sound, and I like the relatively slinky feel of the strings.
> 
> W.


Ah, maybe that's why they pickup better. Phosphor bronze strings probably wouldn't work as well.


----------



## nman

I change up on Thursday aft. Played some Santana and originals on my SG Standard, fingerstyle practice on my Yamaha NTX 1200R, then more Santana on my great old Yamaha RGC121.


----------



## Wardo

Nice piece and nice flickin the the pick out of the way when you’re not using it. I watched Gary Rossington doing that while playing slide; he’d flick the pick out from his palm to emphasize maybe two notes and then it would vanish. All the while he was doing that he had a cigarette between the small finger and ring finger of his right hand. .. lol


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

King Loudness said:


> The strings are a brand new set of Martin Retro 'monel' core strings, 12 gauge. I've been using them on this particular guitar for several years as I feel it suits the sound, and I like the relatively slinky feel of the strings.
> 
> W.


It's strange, just today I heard about these strings for the first time on an FB group. Their campaign must be working wonders, but good to hear they're getting good feedback.


----------



## Mooh

Mutant_Guitar said:


> It's strange, just today I heard about these strings for the first time on an FB group. Their campaign must be working wonders, but good to hear they're getting good feedback.


Some of us old timers ;-) will remember Monel strings. Rotosound and Gibson, among others marketed them. The Martin Retro ones seems like an improvement over my admittedly declining memory of what they were like in the olden days, but most strings seem better to me now. I recently tried them on a flattop and liked them enough, but not enough to make me switch from D'Addario PB. There's still a set in my stash. 



King Loudness said:


> The strings are a brand new set of Martin Retro 'monel' core strings, 12 gauge. I've been using them on this particular guitar for several years as I feel it suits the sound, and I like the relatively slinky feel of the strings.
> 
> W.


I have a short acoustic gig this weekend so maybe I should string up with them and use a soundhole pickup equipped guitar. Not sure I tried them that way previously. Good thinking.


----------



## Xevyn

The recent P90 pics over the past week made me reach for this one today 😊


----------



## Alex

Nik Huber Piet. running the guitar through two amps; guitar-volume pedal-Lehle Little Dual splitting to; JAM Pedals multi board into a Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 and; Redplate Blackline (no fx)

Clean tones with modulation and delay coming from the Gigmaster and OD from the lead channel of the Blackline (the El cap. and Boss Dimension C are plugged into the FX loop but turned off). sounds AWESOME. If wet/dry rigs were portable, would be hard pressed to find a better live set-up.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Alex said:


> Nik Huber Piet. running the guitar through two amps; guitar-volume pedal-Lehle Little Dual splitting to; JAM Pedals multi board into a Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 and; Redplate Blackline (no fx)
> 
> Clean tones with modulation and delay coming from the Gigmaster and OD from the lead channel of the Blackline (the El cap. and Boss Dimension C are plugged into the FX loop but turned off). sounds AWESOME. If wet/dry rigs were portable, would be hard pressed to find a better live set-up.
> 
> View attachment 386367


So tasty, I might skip dinner.


----------



## Alex

Huber Piet once again. With some higher gain, rolling off the guitar volume - cleans up really well.


----------



## tdotrob

This might be my all time favourite combination of amp, guitar and pedal board I’ve ever managed to luck into.

Funny thing is the Shoneswood Shralp was an ok fuzz but I didn’t think anything special and tried to sell it. I accidentally ran the mini plexi with the gain way up into the Shralp and the combo of those two are just amazing into a fairly clean 12ax7 side of the Judah. Way better than then each of the pedals by themselves. I love it when that happens!

The big Joe hardtube might be the most underrated affordable distortion pedal ever I love setting how much mids I want then adjusting with the mid frequency control to sit them specifically where I want to hear them. Makes it a super versatile distortion pedal.


----------



## jdto

Played the LP Custom R7 through a few different amps at my friend’s place today. We recorded some songs for an event at work. The Roppoli Plexi is a beast!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

@tdotrob hey Rob, which Badcat is that?


----------



## tdotrob

Mutant_Guitar said:


> @tdotrob hey Rob, which Badcat is that?


It’s a 20 watt Judah. 6v6 power section. It slays.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Ooh that is some special. I really want to try a 6v6. 20W with no half-switch?
Probably gets a super fat tone.


----------



## tdotrob

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Ooh that is some special. I really want to try a 6v6. 20W with no half-switch?
> Probably gets a super fat tone.


It gets a super fat tone at any volume. Our singer was using it for bit with his amp in the shop and it had no problem keeping up and we play loud. It’s at its best with the master dimed and the channel volume about 11:30-12:00 on the ef86 side. It’s an amazing tone with its own thing going on. The rotary tone switch has a spot that works for any pickup combination. It is truly a special amp.


----------



## tdotrob

My rehearsal rig for tonight. I’m trying to figure out why I don’t have fishman classics in every guitar I own.

I found the shiva 1x12 alone just needed the master up a bit too high past noon to keep up with our insanely loud and punishing drummer so added the ext. can with a WGS ET-90 tonight and it killed.Opens right up with the master at about 11:30 and watch out it’s like the best 2203 you ever played with an amazing clean channel. I am in so much love.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

@tdotrob you got taste man, that's all I'm gonna say. As Fela Kuti would say, "expensive shit"


----------



## tdotrob

Mutant_Guitar said:


> @tdotrob you got taste man, that's all I'm gonna say. As Fela Kuti would say, "expensive shit"


I suppose but I’ve only ever bought one guitar brand new and that’s the Horus in my other pics.

I buy used cause it’s the only way I can afford the good stuff


----------



## Alex

jdto said:


> Played the LP Custom R7 through a few different amps at my friend’s place today. We recorded some songs for an event at work. The Roppoli Plexi is a beast!


Good to see a Roppoli amp. Lou is a cool dude.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

^^Conosco questa faccia , haha, fancy seeing him here.


----------



## Bluestone

An entirely made In Canada Godin Progression Plus. My fav of all time. Sweet tones emanate from therein.


----------



## jdto

You guessed it, the R7 LP Custom was the choice again today for band practice. Man, this guitar is killer! My shoulder felt it after 2.5 hours, but the tones were good and the neck is nirvana for my poor left hand.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

this is a good time. The old Ibanez “double sound” fuzz wah is the only pedal I use besides the tuner these days. I like to get my dirt from my amp but I can kick it up a notch by stomping on the fuzz, and it’s a wah. What’s not to like?!?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

The icon, the Dot cherry red 335


----------



## Milkman

Once the sun is up I'll be playing the one on the right today. It just came back from my set up man and he said it turned out killer. I get them close. He gets them better. This one has 9's and a combination of DiMarzio and Fender pickups. MV, MT, auto-coil cuts in positions 2 and 4.


----------



## Xevyn

Milkman said:


> Once the sun is up I'll be playing the one on the right today. It just came back from my set up man and he said it turned out killer. I get them close. He gets them better. This one has 9's and a combination of DiMarzio and Fender pickups. MV, MT, auto-coil cuts in positions 2 and 4.
> 
> View attachment 386953


Congrats - just saw the one on the left featured in the Solo Guitars November newsletter!  👏👏👏


----------



## FatStrat2

I just played my newly assembled Charcoal Metallic Korean Partscaster for about an hour. Turned out great. Total cost: $210 plus a couple of hours.


----------



## BGood

2018 model, bolt-on neck without a metal plate. P90s in it are incredible, probably the Pro model. I have a set of Tyson Tone '57s Wraptail I put in and they bring it up a notch. That is a very bright sounding guitar and the Tyson Tone A2 magnets are what it needed.

I like it much better than the 2020 Inspired by Gibson LP Special I have. All it's missing is a little fatness in the neck.


----------



## Ti-Ron

FatStrat2 said:


> I just played my newly assembled Charcoal Metallic Korean Partscaster for about an hour. Turned out great. Total cost: $210 plus a couple of hours.
> 
> View attachment 387043


Wow, this guitar is perfect! Is that an anodised aluminium pickguard?


----------



## FatStrat2

^ Hey, you're good - that it is. Thanks, it came out better than I thought it would.

I think subtlety makes a person crave for more.


----------



## tdotrob

Chambered Les Paul into modded 900 and my made in Italy Marshali 800 cab. When I got the cab in 2002 there was a hard cigarette ash crust in the plastic wheel cups on top. I added another 16 years of ashZ You couldn’t get it out with a jackhammer now haha.


----------



## Alex

Huber Piet some low and higher gain sounds.


----------



## tdotrob

I love not having to tune my guitar until I change strings.

It has full bending capability and sounds awesome. I last tuned this guy when I changed strings three weeks ago and it hasn’t budged been under heavy fire at rehearsal.

time for a string change today.


----------



## Ti-Ron

tdotrob said:


> View attachment 387484
> 
> I love not having to tune my guitar until I change strings.
> 
> It has full bending capability and sounds awesome. I last tuned this guy when I changed strings three weeks ago and it hasn’t budged been under heavy fire at rehearsal.
> 
> time for a string change today.


That Tele is so badass!


----------



## Budda

Went to check out a '79 lp custom today. Ultimately did not take it home.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Did you take that Marshall home?


Budda said:


> View attachment 387491
> 
> 
> Went to check out a '79 lp custom today. Ultimately did not take it home.


----------



## Budda

Ti-Ron said:


> Did you take that Marshall home?


I have all the marshalls i want in 3U haha


----------



## tdotrob

Budda said:


> View attachment 387491
> 
> 
> Went to check out a '79 lp custom today. Ultimately did not take it home.


Is it because it was a heavy and somewhat dead plank?


----------



## Budda

tdotrob said:


> Is it because it was a heavy and somewhat dead plank?


A hair under 10lbs, sounded decent plugged in despite a terrible setup and dead strings. It has had a refret as well. Just didnt make me lose my marbles, though thats immensely difficult these days lol.


----------



## Prsman

Running these through the dr dan combo this morn. Loud in the loft.

I must say, this 2018 Explorer is a deadly guit.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Prsman said:


> Running these through the dr dan combo this morn. Loud in the loft.
> 
> I must say, this 2018 Explorer is a deadly guit.
> View attachment 387591


Very nice collection sir


----------



## fmjohns

Josh Williams. The man makes insane guitars. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney

Prsman said:


> Running these through the dr dan combo this morn. Loud in the loft.
> 
> I must say, this 2018 Explorer is a deadly guit.
> View attachment 387591


I don’t love good tops, but I would still punch someone in the stomach for the wraptail p90 lp


----------



## MarkM

fmjohns said:


> Josh Williams. The man makes insane guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show us more pictures of this guitar, please?


----------



## fmjohns

MarkM said:


> Show us more pictures of this guitar, please?


No problem!! It’s a wonderful piece - metallic flake gold top with some serious checking.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Simon Law SVL Sixty One S and Historic Makeovers Les Paul


----------



## StratCat

Budda said:


> View attachment 387491
> 
> 
> Went to check out a '79 lp custom today. Ultimately did not take it home.


London Guitars? Looks awesome.


----------



## StratCat

Running through the gig set tonight and learning a couple new bass lines.


----------



## wraub

The one in the middle.


----------



## King Loudness

'63 Harmony Meteor.

W.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

King Loudness said:


> '63 Harmony Meteor.
> 
> W.


Nice stylistic blend, and a neat little study. Very impressive Will


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

all guitars are fun, but this one’s funner. Light strings, 10’s, make it my slinkiest axe.


----------



## Vally

Prsman said:


> Running these through the dr dan combo this morn. Loud in the loft.
> 
> I must say, this 2018 Explorer is a deadly guit.
> View attachment 387591


----------



## jdto

The R6 all week. Something about P90s has grabbed me lately, but my office is a major buzz-fest. I am thinking about the Ilitch hum-cancelling system for this and the Monty Rockmaster. Especially when I kick the fuzz on, it’s annoying as hell, but I love the tone.


----------



## Always12AM

2021, ‘57 Creamblaster with upgraded faux wolf pelt for tone.


----------



## tdotrob

jdto said:


> The R6 all week. Something about P90s has grabbed me lately, but my office is a major buzz-fest. I am thinking about the Ilitch hum-cancelling system for this and the Monty Rockmaster. Especially when I kick the fuzz on, it’s annoying as hell, but I love the tone.
> View attachment 388409


What P90’s are they?

I’m rocking stock Gibson P90 through a Shralp fuzz and rattler into a shiva cranked and it’s so quiet it’s outrageous.


----------



## jdto

tdotrob said:


> What P90’s are they?
> 
> I’m rocking stock Gibson P90 through a Shralp fuzz and rattler into a shiva cranked and it’s so quiet it’s outrageous.


Gibson Custom P90s came with the R6 and Vineham Old Dogs in the Monty. My office is really bad for buzzing, though. I can get the P90s a bit quieter if I stand in certain positions, but even humbuckers buzz sometimes. Strats and Teles, too, but P90s are the worst. I suspect the overhead spotlights on a dimmer probably don’t help.


----------



## tdotrob

jdto said:


> Gibson Custom P90s came with the R6 and Vineham Old Dogs in the Monty. My office is really bad for buzzing, though. I can get the P90s a bit quieter if I stand in certain positions, but even humbuckers buzz sometimes. Strats and Teles, too, but P90s are the worst. I suspect the overhead spotlights on a dimmer probably don’t help.


Ahhh I see.
If you like the sound of the pickups and don’t want to change them you could always try voltage regulator. I use a furman m-x8 ar and it really helps with keeping everything quiet no matter where I go. Plus my amps looooove using a steady consistent power supply


----------



## jdto

tdotrob said:


> Ahhh I see.
> If you like the sound of the pickups and don’t want to change them you could always try voltage regulator. I use a furman m-x8 ar and it really helps with keeping everything quiet no matter where I go. Plus my amps looooove using a steady consistent power supply


I’ll look into that, for sure. Thanks for the suggestion!

I’ve been eyeing this as a possible (albeit pricey) fix to the P-90 buzz issue. The Strat and Tele are usually tolerable, but the P90s are a different animal.








CVNCS IN LP R6


ILITCH Cavity Noise Canceling System IN for Les Paul R6 guitars Enjoy your play and tone without the hum DESIGN: The CVNCS IN LP R6 is based on the Les Paul vintage guitar control cavity



www.ilitchelectronics.com


----------



## zztomato

jdto said:


> I’ll look into that, for sure. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> I’ve been eyeing this as a possible (albeit pricey) fix to the P-90 buzz issue. The Strat and Tele are usually tolerable, but the P90s are a different animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CVNCS IN LP R6
> 
> 
> ILITCH Cavity Noise Canceling System IN for Les Paul R6 guitars Enjoy your play and tone without the hum DESIGN: The CVNCS IN LP R6 is based on the Les Paul vintage guitar control cavity
> 
> 
> 
> www.ilitchelectronics.com


I have a strat with 3 p90s that I had Ilitch make me a backplate for. It's brilliant. I love p90 tone but hate the noise and hum. The Ilitch system works really well and I noticed no change in the tonal quality of the pickups. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## Alex

Fender '52 RI Telecaster. The Game Changer Audio Bigsby is lowering/raising the pitch. Very cool unit.


----------



## champster29

My D18 which was left untunched for the last couple of days. Takes about 1-2 songs to open up. Then she’s loud and happy again


----------



## tdotrob

Playing my live rig at home today. Shiva got a brand new pair of EL34 and some new tube sockets. Junior in E standard and White studio in D standard.


----------



## Budda

Two hours with this last night. Need to restring the lot of them haha.

@Alex is that just a regular well-loved '52 avri/RI or a CS?


----------



## tdotrob

Budda said:


> View attachment 388861
> 
> 
> Two hours with this last night. Need to restring the lot of them haha.
> 
> @Alex is that just a regular well-loved '52 avri/RI or a CS?


Is this a reissue?


----------



## Prsman

My three-piece wonder.


----------



## Budda

tdotrob said:


> Is this a reissue?


Not sure. Should still be on the gibson site.


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> @Alex is that just a regular well-loved '52 avri/RI or a CS?


Hey Justin, it's a Greg Fessler Masterbuilt MVP (Maken Music). Has a S1 push/push parallel/series switch on the tone knob that essentially does a quasi humbucker when activated. 5.2lbs!! the body wood is Paulownia. very resonant and loud acoustically.


----------



## fatherjacques

Tonight I am playing my Montys


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Alex

The Collings signature haircut headstock is appropriate for this pic.....which Collings model?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Alex said:


> The Collings signature haircut headstock is appropriate for this pic.....which Collings model?


Appropriate why, cause I really need a haircut?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Alex said:


> The Collings signature haircut headstock is appropriate for this pic.....which Collings model?


so, it's a 2007 I-35 Deluxe. I was absolutely mad with desire for a non-laminated Collings, held out until I could find one that wasn't gonna cost me another 200 haircuts.


----------



## Mooh

Isn’t the expression, “Are you rockin’ or are you just worried about your hair?” Haircuts as a measure of value in a R’n’R world kind of amuses me.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mooh said:


> Isn’t the expression, “Are you rockin’ or are you just worried about your hair?” Haircuts as a measure of value in a R’n’R world kind of amuses me.


hehe, well it really depends on how much pomposity you believe belongs in R&R. It's probably the genius idea of some advertising agent...after frequent trips to Vietnam and Thailand, a few ladyboys later, and there we have our whole proto-glam and hard rock aesthetic/vanity laid out. They just didn't want to miss out on that "nambla" demographic. "I don't know, they're just so....sexy!" : Led Zeppelin


----------



## Prsman

fatherjacques said:


> Tonight I am playing my Montys
> 
> View attachment 389099


I love the finish of the semi hollow.

I would love a Monty Explorer made from korina!


----------



## fatherjacques

Brian chose the color for my Baby Bluesqueen. I know he has nice Korina and he could built you the Explorer. My Bluesmaster has a Korina neck and body.


----------



## Festus McCorkindale




----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Killer combo:


----------



## StratCat

Mutant_Guitar said:


> View attachment 389108


Cool inlays


----------



## Alex

PRS Hollowbody II clean tone


----------



## Analogman

Picked up this beauty from a fellow member, arrived on Monday! Looking forward to taking out to rehearsal tonight! PRS Custom 24 Artist


----------



## markxander

Analogman said:


> Picked up this beauty from a fellow member, arrived on Monday! Looking forward to taking out to rehearsal tonight! PRS Custom 24 Artist
> 
> View attachment 389484


having seen this guitar when its former owner still owned it, i can say you're doing us all a disservice by only showing the front -- the figuring on the back of the neck of that CU24 is amazing!


----------



## Analogman

markxander said:


> having seen this guitar when its former owner still owned it, i can say you're doing us all a disservice by only showing the front -- the figuring on the back of the neck of that CU24 is amazing!


You’re right, the back of the neck is stunning! Updated


----------



## DrumBob

A black Vox Bobcat reissue with V-90 pickups.


----------



## Alex

Novo J Serus, Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 and a JAM Pedals Ripply Fall (phaser)


----------



## Alex

'52 RI Tele


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

What are you doing @Alex? , go grab that Novo man!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m playing my guild at the church that I use to go to. I sold them my old amp when ever I got my Mesa and you know what? It’s built like a tank and sounds great for a cheap solid state amplifier


----------



## Brajuha

My two favourite guitars…..
Suhr Custom Classic 5A roasted
Custom Aristides T/0 Raw


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Brajuha said:


> My two favourite guitars…..
> Suhr Custom Classic 5A roasted
> Custom Aristides T/0 Raw
> View attachment 389810
> 
> View attachment 389811


Gorgeous tele especially. Is that a matte finish, and what sort of body wood?


----------



## Brajuha

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Gorgeous tele especially. Is that a matte finish, and what sort of body wood?





Mutant_Guitar said:


> Gorgeous tele especially. Is that a matte finish, and what sort of body wood?


Hey…there’s actually no wood at all on the tele. Aristides guitars are all custom made in Holland using a material they call Arium. It’s like carbon fibre exoskeleton with arium injected into it. Very resonant guitars. There’s a link to the factory tour. I had mine custom built and they were a great company to work with. They are the most flawless guitars I’ve played from frets to wiring.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Brajuha said:


> Hey…there’s actually no wood at all on the tele. Aristides guitars are all custom made in Holland using a material they call Arium. It’s like carbon fibre exoskeleton with arium injected into it. Very resonant guitars. There’s a link to the factory tour. I had mine custom built and they were a great company to work with. They are the most flawless guitars I’ve played from frets to wiring.


that is really interesting


----------



## Alex

Huber Piet with Catalinbread Epoch Boost (off then on). Really cool boost.


----------



## StratCat

Get Back! I love this guitar. Feels and sounds so good! EPI Casino Elite.


----------



## Alex

Noodling on a Novo Serus J.


----------



## Brajuha

Alex said:


> Noodling on a Novo Serus J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389977


Awesome guitar!


----------



## ezcomes

Laying some tracks with my '04 Voodoo Les Paul...switched out the Black Magic pickups for a Suhr set


----------



## zztomato

Playing this guy. I loaned it to fellow forum member @zdogma while I put a tele together for him. Pickups are Ronin foilbuckers. I can't recall a pickup that holds together better no matter how much gain or fuzz you put them through.


----------



## zdogma

zztomato said:


> Playing this guy. I loaned it to fellow forum member @zdogma while I put a tele together for him. Pickups are Ronin foilbuckers. I can't recall a pickup that holds together better no matter how much gain or fuzz you put them through.
> View attachment 390162


This is a killer guitar-the foil buckers don't really sound like anything I've used before, but I can confirm they sound great and are perfect for use with a pedalboard.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

zztomato said:


> Playing this guy. I loaned it to fellow forum member @zdogma while I put a tele together for him. Pickups are Ronin foilbuckers. I can't recall a pickup that holds together better no matter how much gain or fuzz you put them through.
> View attachment 390162


Wow, could you get a complete side profile shot of that. I don't know if I am going cross-eyed or it really is that slim of a thinline


----------



## zztomato

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Wow, could you get a complete side profile shot of that. I don't know if I am going cross-eyed or it really is that slim of a thinline


It's a standard strat thickness. Koa top, mahogany body.


----------



## FatStrat2

Today I played my newly assembled Blackburst Partscaster. I used a beat-to-hell Charvel neck and an old mid '90s Alnico V Jackson pickup rated at 16.5K (which I think is the sweet spot for high gain humbuckers). I coil-tapped it for a bit more fun.

Total cost: $265 + 3 hours work


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

zztomato said:


> It's a standard strat thickness. Koa top, mahogany body.


I see now, the underside by the neckheel shows the thickness off. It is still pretty slim for a semihollow


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Walnut/mahogany body. Just glorious


----------



## Alex

Huber Piet. Received the Tortoise plastic and time to decide on which look.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Alex said:


> Huber Piet. Received the Tortoise plastic and time to decide on which look.


Tortoise looks really nice on black!


----------



## zztomato

Alex said:


> Received the Tortoise plastic and time to decide on which look.


Is the plastic still on the tort? Looks cloudy.
Regardless, man those are cool guitars. I was checking out a video of a Piet with a Mastery vibrato on it- wow, what a great sounding instrument.


----------



## Jaime

Alex said:


> Huber Piet. Received the Tortoise plastic and time to decide on which look.
> 
> View attachment 390290
> View attachment 390291


Tort by far!


----------



## Alex

zztomato said:


> Is the plastic still on the tort? Looks cloudy.
> Regardless, man those are cool guitars. I was checking out a video of a Piet with a Mastery vibrato on it- wow, what a great sounding instrument.


no plastic. The Huber Piet is my favourite of the Huber models I have tried but I think it's mostly due to the bolt-on and scale aspects which gives it that nice snap. The Mastery trem would have been nice but at the time, I had an order for a Novo Serus J with Mastery trem which has since come in. I simply went with the stop tail which the dealer rep. was raving to me about. He was right - The Piet is a solid instrument and weighs just over 6lbs. These light guitars have ruined me. I now have a Fender Tele that is just over 5lbs and switching to the Serus J, which is only 7.2lbs, is a big difference feel wise. The Serus J is also a remarkable guitar and the Mastery trem is addictive to say the least - beautiful trem action.


----------



## zztomato

Alex said:


> no plastic. The Huber Piet is my favourite of the Huber models I have tried but I think it's mostly due to the bolt-on and scale aspects which gives it that nice snap. The Mastery trem would have been nice but at the time, I had an order for a Novo Serus J with Mastery trem which has since come in. I simply went with the stop tail which the dealer rep. was raving to me about. He was right - The Piet is a solid instrument and weighs just over 6lbs. These light guitars have ruined me. I now have a Fender Tele that is just over 5lbs and switching to the Serus J, which is only 7.2lbs, is a big difference feel wise. The Serus J is also a remarkable guitar and the Mastery trem is addictive to say the least - beautiful trem action.
> 
> View attachment 390338


They make a cute couple. I prefer the aged white guard. It's a timeless and classy look that is equally at home on a stage in a sweaty club or playing jazz at a wedding.


----------



## Alex

zztomato said:


> They make a cute couple. I prefer the aged white guard. It's a timeless and classy look that is equally at home on a stage in a sweaty club or playing jazz at a wedding.


My wife hates the Tort but stated "but do what you want".....The bridge pup in the Huber is microphonic with higher gain and it was suggested by another GC member to wax pot the pickup or use a hypodermic needle to shoot up between the cover and the pickup. I contacted Huber and in turn they contacted Harry Haeussel (the pickup maker) which he stated that wax will make the pickup ugly and offered a replacement. I'm not sure that a replacement will fix the issue as I always thought that gold foil pups would be more prone to being microphonic. 

Any thoughts Jerome?

Cheers

Alex


----------



## zztomato

Alex said:


> My wife hates the Tort but stated "but do what you want".....The bridge pup in the Huber is microphonic with higher gain and it was suggested by another GC member to wax pot the pickup or use a hypodermic needle to shoot up between the cover and the pickup. I contacted Huber and in turn they contacted Harry Haeussel (the pickup maker) which he stated that wax will make the pickup ugly and offered a replacement. I'm not sure that a replacement will fix the issue as I always thought that gold foil pups would be more prone to being microphonic.
> 
> Any thoughts Jerome?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alex


I would just have him send another if it's overly microphonic. Honestly though, I _love _ microphonic pickups. It's a fine line of course but it gives the pickup a lot of extra air and personality.
Also, some pickups are just not meant for high gain. You have to use them for what they do best- clean to slightly gritty.


----------



## Alex

zztomato said:


> I would just have him send another if it's overly microphonic. Honestly though, I _love _ microphonic pickups. It's a fine line of course but it gives the pickup a lot of extra air and personality.
> Also, some pickups are just not meant for high gain. You have to use them for what they do best- clean to slightly gritty.


Here's an example. The overdrive gain on the Rattler is below 5 (on the last bit of the clip). It's unusable, however, I hear you on the specific usage of a pickup. Even at crunch level in the clip, it's borderline microphonic -sounds great though!


----------



## silvertonebetty

The guild with the keely compressor plus and eqd space spiral with the Mesa boogie . Man I’m glad I didn’t sell it the gain stage is awesome. But you want hear something amazing pop on that xotic ep booster I got from @CDWaterloo . It really just pushes the amp more and you don’t loose the natural sound of the guitar 😂. That’s my problem with od and distortion pedals. I like to be able to hear the sound of the pickups and with the ep booster you can still hear the natural overdriven tone from the guitar and amp . I hooked it up with the fender and no luck it did nothing for the fender but the Mesa that’s a different story all together.









Jared Macneill on TikTok


#musiciansoftiktok #guitar #musiciansoftiktok




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Alex

Michael Tuttle Custom Classic


----------



## Ti-Ron

I am the worst photographer, the guitar is supposed to be turquoise! 🤣


----------



## Milkman

This one today. I'm taking it to my set up guy, Steve Blundon tomorrow for a set up and I'll have him polish the frets and anything else it needs.

It already sounds pretty great to me. I love dead simple guitars and this one fits that description. But Steve does impressive work. He ALWAYS makes a guitar better.

This one has:

Body - Nieman Guitars custom - poplar.
Neck - Mighty Mite maple on maple reverse headstock CBS style peg head.
Nut - LSR roller.
Tuners - Wilkinson non-locking (no retainers).
Master Volume - Bourne 500k pot (no tone sucker).
Next Genn O-Ring Knob.
Pickup - Vineham Granite A8
Output jack - Edge mounted - Switchcraft
Bridge - VegaTrem
Strap Knobs - Schaller S- Lock


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Milkman said:


> This one today. I'm taking it to my set up guy, Steve Blundon tomorrow for a set up and I'll have him polish the frets and anything else it needs.
> 
> It already sounds pretty great to me. I love dead simple guitars and this one fits that description. But Steve does impressive work. He ALWAYS makes a guitar better.
> 
> This one has:
> 
> Body - Nieman Guitars custom - poplar.
> Neck - Mighty Mite maple on maple reverse headstock CBS style peg head.
> Nut - LSR roller.
> Tuners - Wilkinson non-locking (no retainers).
> Master Volume - Bourne 500k pot (no tone sucker).
> Next Genn O-Ring Knob.
> Pickup - Vineham Granite A8
> Output jack - Edge mounted - Switchcraft
> Bridge - VegaTrem
> Strap Knobs - Schaller S- Lock
> 
> View attachment 391264
> 
> 
> View attachment 391265


Is the tone on 11, or is it a push-pull knob?


----------



## Milkman

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Is the tone on 11, or is it a push-pull knob?



Unless you have active electronics, the tone pot can only reduce tone.

The only time I ever touch a tone pot is to ensure that it is dimed.

I also don't much care for push / pull pots.

If I have a guitar that would benefit from coil taps or coil cuts, I accomplish that with the pickup switch.


----------



## fpetrone01

Rocking an Epiphone Classic and a Taylor Acoustic. Idk what it is about Taylors that just make me smile!


----------



## Alex

My number came up for the FM9.....scratching the surface for now and found mini drone presets in various keys. With my Tuttle Custom Classic


----------



## FatStrat2

Today I played my neck-thru MIJ Fresher Straighter with its original pickguard through my old 5210 Marshall combo. They're back there somewhere.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jared Macneill on TikTok


Jared Macneill's short video with ♬ original sound




vm.tiktok.com




The telecaster and twin


----------



## Midnight Rider

Gretsch G5622 Centre Block in Black Gold.


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Jared Macneill on TikTok
> 
> 
> Jared Macneill's short video with ♬ original sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The telecaster and twin


Sorry Jared, I don't partake in Tiktok so I can't check this out.


----------



## Mooh

MarkM said:


> Sorry Jared, I don't partake in Tiktok so I can't check this out.


I don't partake either, but I clicked before realizing it was Tiktok. It opened anyway and it was my first time on Tiktok...likely my last.


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> I don't partake either, but I clicked before realizing it was Tiktok. It opened anyway and it was my first time on Tiktok...likely my last.


I have an old iPad and rural satellite internet, it doesn't work at all. Tuesday we get fiber optic Internet and the world will be a better place. I will still have an old iPad!


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> Sorry Jared, I don't partake in Tiktok so I can't check this out.


Lol lo issues there . Most stuff there is pretty stupid


----------



## King Loudness

Getting these beauties ready to record my next solo album... 
'63 Harmony Sovereign H1260, Gibson Blues King, '63 Harmony Meteor H71, Danocaster Tele, '59 Les Paul Jnr, '85 Brian Monty Telecaster (used as a Nashville/high strung guitar).

W.


----------



## zztomato

King Loudness said:


> Getting these beauties ready to record my next solo album...


That's cool- good choices. When you say "next", have you got some previous stuff I can check out?


----------



## FatStrat2

Tonight I played my American Hardtail.


----------



## Budda

Played the goldtop, the SC594, the S2, the AJC. Mostly the GT though.


----------



## Wardo

Gretsch resonator:


----------



## Alex

Some noodling Fender Tele w/ a Fractal FM9 running an Atomic Neo 1x12 frfr. The challenge with modellers for me is finding a low to mid gain tone and I think the modellers are getting close. This is a stock preset in the FM9 by Austin Buddy. I've had the FM9 for a few days and very encouraging.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friends sigma








He has the hummingbird one two . It’s an amazing guitar


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was playing the takamine this evening. After a setup I can’t get over it , it’s totally different from my old Taylor. It’s very bright airy vs mellow and boomy sound of the rosewood body of the Taylor. The Taylor’s action was a little lower but the takamine has an under saddle pickup system. The takamine is a very even sounding guitar and sound absolutely amazing plugged into either and and don’t get me started about when you put it in front of the pedals.
It must be one of the best sounding acoustic electrics I’ve played it’s a very warm sounding pickup system.


----------



## Alex

FM9 Money for Nothing preset with Historic Makeover Les Paul. I still can't nail this riff.....it's all in the right hand.


----------



## MarkM

Alex said:


> FM9 Money for Nothing preset with Historic Makeover Les Paul. I still can't nail this riff.....it's all in the right hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 392739


What effects are you using to get that effect?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been playing the takamine I’ll post a video when I get home. I’m gonna post my review on YouTube


----------



## BEACHBUM

Lately I've been spending some time with my Fender Special Edition Koa Tele that I picked up about 10 years ago in the used section at my local GC. Koa top, birds eye maple neck, pearl dots and Duncan alnico II pick ups. I've change to a Gotoh 6 saddle bridge, black pick guard and installed a Graphtech nut on this one. Better looking than my American Standard and just as good in every other way.


----------



## Prsman

I’m really digging the Burstbucker 2 and 3s in this guitar….tight and clear sounding. Inspiring to play for sure.


----------



## markxander

I'm borrowing @Roryfan's Kramer while it spends a couple days on my bench. I have never played a Floyd equipped guitar in my life and I'm playing the dumbest stuff I can think of. 10/10


----------



## Alex

MarkM said:


> What effects are you using to get that effect?


It's a stock preset in the FM9. Plexi type amp, Wah, a couple Parametric EQ's, Enhancer, Compressor and Reverb.


----------



## Alex

Collings SoCo Deluxe.....a quick jam in A minor...


----------



## Permanent Waves

I'll probably get in trouble for admitting this, but I am having the most satisfying affair with this floozy Gibson Flying V that I picked up at the L&M Black Friday sale. Full disclosure, I am doing this in full sight of my everyday PRS CE24 and I don't think she is upset about it because she knows once my mid-life-crisis teenage crush ends, I'll be crawling back to her . But damn, I have never played a guitar like this before even though I always wanted to:


----------



## Milkman

I got this back from my set up man last night.

I'll be digging into it for a few days.

So far, tuning stability is off the charts. The pick up (Vineham Granite A8) is spectacular. The pinch (squeal) harmonics jump off the thing like nobody's business.


----------



## King Loudness

Danocaster Tele straight into a TM Deluxe Reverb.

W.


----------



## Boyce Philips

I picked up a lovely old Ibanez SA220 FM last weekend. I had sold my 260 and I missed it. I like this model much better.


----------



## BlueRocker

Everyone should have a Les Paul with P90s. This thing always makes me happy. 2018 Les Paul Classic Goldtop with "standard" TRC from previous owner, replaced kidney Grover's with tulips, and pearloid pickguard.

I'm moving in a couple of weeks and will only have one guitar for a while - this is the winner.


----------



## Alex

Blowing chunks with a Dumble preset in the FM9 and a CU24.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Not sure why but decided to try a capo on my Bass VI, and had an absolute blast. Just played clean into my amp with some reverb. Such an inspiring instrument. 









And yes, that is some tennis ball wallpaper.......

Labella flatwounds, good set-up (it needed some work) love this thing! Squier Classic Vibe Bass VI and an absolute impulse purchase at the time. No regrets.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

J-45. This is a very easy playing guitar. It doesn’t project a ton but it has very expressive tones inside. The Grover tuners are huge but I have them on other guitars and they suit me fine. I’ve considered getting a D-18 or 35, and may yet.
This is a great songwriter.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Wardo said:


> Gretsch resonator:
> 
> View attachment 392391


how you play that with no strings on? finger-tap the body?


----------



## Larry

.


----------



## BlueRocker

Larry said:


> .
> View attachment 393993


Wow!


----------



## Roots-Picker

Today, I took a 1/2 hour break from work to riff a bit on the “Tele-Bird” Partscaster I purchased from @zztomato this past summer. Gotta say, it took a little time for me to get used to the uber-fat neck on this guitar but it’s now one of my favourite electrics. Super resonant, lovely fretwork and a unique look. (this guitar displaced a Suhr Alt T Pro!…I *love* Thornbucker pickups! )
Thanks again, Jerome!


----------



## zztomato

Roots-Picker said:


> Today, I took a 1/2 hour break from work to riff a bit on the “Tele-Bird” Partscaster I purchased from @zztomato this past summer. Gotta say, it took a little time for me to get used to the uber-fat neck on this guitar but it’s now one of my favourite electrics. Super resonant, lovely fretwork and a unique look. (this guitar displaced a Suhr Alt T Pro!…I *love* Thornbucker pickups! )
> Thanks again, Jerome!
> 
> View attachment 393998


That's funny, I was just thinking about this guitar today because someone was looking for a Thornbucker bridge pickup. I really like those pickups too.
Glad you got used to the neck. It's an easy player once you get your hands on it for a while.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Roots-Picker said:


> Today, I took a 1/2 hour break from work to riff a bit on the “Tele-Bird” Partscaster I purchased from @zztomato this past summer. Gotta say, it took a little time for me to get used to the uber-fat neck on this guitar but it’s now one of my favourite electrics. Super resonant, lovely fretwork and a unique look. (this guitar displaced a Suhr Alt T Pro!…I *love* Thornbucker pickups! )
> Thanks again, Jerome!
> 
> View attachment 393998


 WOW!!!! This is stunning!
Great build by @zztomato again!!!


----------



## Alex

Fender '52 Reissue. Double Drop D


----------



## Budda

Novo Serus J, made some clips. It's a fun one.


__
https://soundcloud.com/sears-was-here%2Fsludgey-serus


__
https://soundcloud.com/sears-was-here%2Fspacey-serus


----------



## Alex

Spacey Serus sounds great Justin.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Budda said:


> View attachment 394198
> 
> 
> Novo Serus J, made some clips. It's a fun one.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/sears-was-here%2Fsludgey-serus
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/sears-was-here%2Fspacey-serus


Digging your Sludge, core to the floor.


----------



## Budda

Alex said:


> Spacey Serus sounds great Justin.


Many thanks. A main fractal contributor made a video about the pitch shift in reverbs on the iii, so I did some tinkering.


----------



## King Loudness

I was planning to play my ‘67 Harmony Bobkat today, but the Grinch stole it from me. At least he took a video.
W.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## FatStrat2

I built my previous two Strats, but didn't have time this X-mas to finish assembling my (probably) final Partscaster: a Lake Placid Blue hardtail. I let my guitar tech pull the zip cord on this one, he did a nice job. Played it today after the dust settled from this morning's X-mas stuff.

Only 6.4lbs!


----------



## Alex

PRS CU24 4th position. Recently saw the Genesis tour and Mike Rutherford is one underrated musician imo. Not very familiar with the Invisible Touch album and the song "Domino" was a great discovery. Here's a bit of what I caught that night.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Gonna figure out how to do a video cause this sounds so good!


----------



## BlueRocker

Moved 14 guitars to the new house in the last couple of days. First one out of the case Les Paul Custom Lite


----------



## Alex

Gibson Les Paul Historic Makeover. Overdrive and clean tones - the Yaron pickups are really sweet.


----------



## Jaime

Alex said:


> Gibson Les Paul Historic Makeover. Overdrive and clean tones - the Yaron pickups are really sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 395035


I'm not a red guitar guy at all, but watching Get Back and seeing this guy pop up every so often makes me reconsider.


----------



## Alex

Jaime said:


> I'm not a red guitar guy at all, but watching Get Back and seeing this guy pop up every so often makes me reconsider.


I Love Lucy as well.....Somewhat inspired by Harrison's Les Paul but a brighter red.


----------



## Alex

Tuttle Custom Classic S. I was listening to ELP this morning and the guitar lead caught my attention.


----------



## zztomato

Alex said:


> Tuttle Custom Classic S. I was listening to ELP this morning and the guitar lead caught my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 395243


Nice! I was just listening to that record recently. Prog at its best.


----------



## zontar

all the mention of lawsuit guitars--had to play my old MIJ LP copy--got it used, and it has been modded.


----------



## Prsman

Quackin it up on the Gadow this afternoon.


----------



## MTs393

My Collings sisters - OM1AJL and I35Lc


----------



## Milkman

zztomato said:


> Nice! I was just listening to that record recently. Prog at its best.


My favourite of theirs is Tarkus. The's a musician in this little city who is a Hammond B3 / C3 devotee and one hell of a player.

I've mixed for him a few times and he knows what I like. He can blast through that intro figure ( and presumably the entire song) note for note. It's something to hear.


----------



## MTs393

And a few strats


----------



## Milkman

Alex said:


> Fender '52 Reissue. Double Drop D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 394181



I'll pay you the greatest compliment I can pay another musician.

You have great ears.


----------



## zztomato

MTs393 said:


> My Collings sisters - OM1AJL and I35Lc
> View attachment 395726


Oh man!!! Love the look of that I35. So it's an lc but deluxe package with binding and big inlays? Sweet!


----------



## Milkman




----------



## MTs393

zztomato said:


> Oh man!!! Love the look of that I35. So it's an lc but deluxe package with binding and big inlays? Sweet!


Thanks! Yes, it’s I35 LC Deluxe, amazing player!


----------



## Alex

Milkman said:


> I'll pay you the greatest compliment I can pay another musician.
> 
> You have great ears.


Thanks for that


----------



## Alex

Simon Law Sixty-One. The Fractal FM9 into an Atomic Neo powered Cab (frfr). Stock preset in the FM9 by Mark Day and entitled "Mother Intro". It reminds me of Marillion's Steven Rothery tone.


----------



## pstratman

I bought a Gibson Firebird that belonged to Tommy Henriksen of Alice Coopers band and the Hollywood Vampires. I don't really care about that stuff- however the guitar was the nicest Firebird I have played by a lot...sounds nuts as well. The case still had his address and phone number on it as well.


----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman

If you look up pictures of those guys he has about 10 of their signature guitars for sale at Mike's Music in Thorold.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I need better recording gear besides a phone lol


----------



## Alex

PRS SC 594. Cycling through the pickups w/ clean tones. a little sloppy but impressive clean tones. Wood Library run by The Guitar Shop. A home run in my books; top notch playability, finish and overall vibe. And I wasn't a fan of the PRS SC's prior to this....


----------



## Alex

Huber Piet w/ heavy fuzz. Revolution came up on my playlist and the intro gives me goose bumps every time.....trying to channel a bit of that fuzzy goodness....preset on the AXE FX.


----------



## tdotrob

Alex said:


> PRS SC 594. Cycling through the pickups w/ clean tones. a little sloppy but impressive clean tones. Wood Library run by The Guitar Shop. A home run in my books; top notch playability, finish and overall vibe. And I wasn't a fan of the PRS SC's prior to this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396414


Oh hell ya! That looks and sounds awesome.


----------



## mathil8

Alex said:


> Huber Piet w/ heavy fuzz. Revolution came up on my playlist and the intro gives me goose bumps every time.....trying to channel a bit of that fuzzy goodness....preset on the AXE FX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396608


Beautiful guitar


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

silvertonebetty said:


> I need better recording gear besides a phone lol


Listen, I need to know about the potatoes. How did they get there? what is their ultimate purpose? Are they audience potatoes? do they make you nervous when you play? Should I be keeping a bag of potatoes next to my amp?
Also for a phone recording it ain't bad at all


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Listen, I need to know about the potatoes. How did they get there? what is their ultimate purpose? Are they audience potatoes? do they make you nervous when you play? Should I be keeping a bag of potatoes next to my amp?
> Also for a phone recording it ain't bad at all


Lol the potatoes give the guitar more of an earthy tone. Actually truth be told I have a cold room I keep them in but I guess they never made it . It’s weird having an cold room in recently renovated building lol .


----------



## Alex

PRS SC 594 with a Jetter ODS-181 with the gain set to 1 'o'clock. Amp is a Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 (blackface style). Some licks from the Metal Gods...


----------



## Prsman

Just got her back. Had a push/pull knob installed. I can now flip her outta phase in the middle position. She sounds amazing. Not a huge drop in vol either 👍


----------



## Choo5440

Pulled out my DG 335 out of its case for the first time in a while. Love the neck and the tones out of this thing.

_Edit: _guess I should add a pic


----------



## Wardo

Resonator.


----------



## Alex

Huber Piet running into a FM9 and stock clean and modulation presets. Atomic Neo 1x12 cabinet.


----------



## tdotrob

I had rehearsal tonight with these two. I really like the tremonti SE. I’m no guitar snob and get off on a good affordable guitar that is better than it should be and will benefit from mods. I bought a set of tuners for it today and gonna grab a set of the USA tremonti pickups, rings and new nut for it, it deserves a bit of a makeover. Plays really nice. Pickups are dogshit though.


----------



## Roryfan

tdotrob said:


> I had rehearsal tonight with these two. I really like the tremonti SE. I’m no guitar snob and get off on a good affordable guitar that is better than it should be and will benefit from mods. I bought a set of tuners for it today and gonna grab a set of the USA tremonti pickups, rings and new nut for it, it deserves a bit of a makeover. Plays really nice. Pickups are dogshit though.
> 
> View attachment 397846
> View attachment 397845


I've had a couple of the early MIK Tremontis (silver, dots) and they punch way above their weight class once you install a decent nut, tuners, pickups & electronics. The second one I bought as a husk knowing I would upgrade it anyways. Threw a set of Duncans in there (they were either A2PH or 59s) and it actually pushed a core McCarty out the door once as I found the 2 Vol., 2 Tone set up to be more versatile than the single Vol. with coil tap on the McCarty. My wallet loves it when the $750 guitar is as good as the $2K guitar.

P.S. That "none more black" is a good look.


----------



## tdotrob

Roryfan said:


> I've had a couple of the early MIK Tremontis (silver, dots) and they punch way above their weight class once you install a decent nut, tuners, pickups & electronics. The second one I bought as a husk knowing I would upgrade it anyways. Threw a set of Duncans in there (they were either A2PH or 59s) and it actually pushed a core McCarty out the door once as I found the 2 Vol., 2 Tone set up to be more versatile than the single Vol. with coil tap on the McCarty. My wallet loves it when the $750 guitar is as good as the $2K guitar.
> 
> P.S. That "none more black" is a good look.


Thanks! That’s the plan with this one for sure.

I was at guitar Brando here in Edmonton yesterday but I couldn’t decide on pickups. My USA Tremonti came with Duncan’s as I bought it used and I like it but was thinking maybe I should put a set of the tremonti’s in one of these but they aren’t cheap. I’m tempted to just go with what I know and throw a set of Vinehams in it, I don’t like my pups tooo hot these days and am afraid the Tremonti’s will be so.

Brandon recommended the PRS metal set so I’m gonna do some listening online today and see which way I want to go.


----------



## Alex

PRS SC 594 with the Fractal FM9. Going through various presets of the FM9 and landed on these arena rock sounds. The beauty of the modellers is the presets available developed by the pro's.


----------



## b-nads




----------



## Wardo

Broadcaster


----------



## Jeff MacKillican

Just picked up a newish Godin Stadium HT Tele in chocolate brown. Got it set up up, and I’m very impressed! I have 7 Godin electrics, so totally didn’t need it, but couldn’t resist. $620 all in with a Godin bag. Maybe the best Tele you can buy for this price? Compares pretty favourably to the American Pro Tele I had and sold. I also have the stadium 59 in flame maple, one of my all time faves. Best thing: I own 2 nice Teles for the price of one Fender ... and they’re made in Canada!


----------



## BlueRocker

Jeff MacKillican said:


> Just picked up a newish Godin Stadium HT Tele in chocolate brown. Got it set up up, and I’m very impressed! I have 7 Godin electrics, so totally didn’t need it, but couldn’t resist. $620 all in with a Godin bag. Maybe the best Tele you can buy for this price? Compares pretty favourably to the American Pro Tele I had and sold. I also have the stadium 59 in flame maple, one of my all time faves. Best thing: I own 2 nice Teles for the price of one Fender ... and they’re made in Canada!


No picture, didn't happen


----------



## Steveche

Ibanez AZ2402


----------



## silvertonebetty

b-nads said:


> View attachment 397975


What yeah is this this beauty


----------



## Milkman

I'll be playing the Blue Meanie for a few days until I have to give it up.

Action is super smooth on this one. I'm a 10's guy but this one has 9's per the client's specifications. Roger digs it too.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have to be honest I haven’t been playing in a bit so I picked up the old worn out takamine for about half an hour. I was surprised I went to strum and it was far from being turned just a little flat the worn neck feels good there’s just something about a guitar that has been well played and broken in guitar. They play almost effortlessly at least my takamine dose . The problem with my guild is the neck still gets sticky. I wonder how many years of playing it needs to get as smooth as the takamine’s lol


----------



## Mark Brown

I'm still rocking the Yamahammer I just bought. The strat is 3 weeks old andis old news compared to my 150 dollar conquest.
Bass guitar or bust I suppose.


----------



## Alex

Tuttle Custom Classic. All positions are super clear on this guitar. love it.


----------



## LeeH

Chito said:


> I figured it'll give us a chance to see who changes guitars often and which guitars are used more often specially folks who have multiple guitars. I'll start.
> 
> Fender 50's Strat Partcaster


Out of all my guitars, my 05 LP Classic, 05 Fender Telecaster, and '77 Fender Music Master, cover all the bases for me...


----------



## BlueRocker

Finally got a chance to try out the new 335, after a couple weeks of shipping delays. We just moved and are in the midst of a reno, so I'm playing with a battery powered amp at the moment. Still, this thing sounds sublime...


----------



## Choo5440

BlueRocker said:


> Finally got a chance to try out the new 335, after a couple weeks of shipping delays. We just moved and are in the midst of a reno, so I'm playing with a battery powered amp at the moment. Still, this thing sounds sublime...
> 
> View attachment 400092


Glad to see it finally made its way to you, looks beautiful!


----------



## patski

Kurt Cobain Signature Jaguar!


----------



## StratCat

Alex said:


> Tuttle Custom Classic. All positions are super clear on this guitar. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400079


Nice tune, tone, and playing!


----------



## zontar

I haven't been playing much recently--or been on here for a little while.

Been sick.
(Covid)

But on the mend--and will be trying to play some later today.


----------



## Alex

StratCat said:


> Nice tune, tone, and playing!


Thanks for that. cheers.


----------



## patski

zontar said:


> I haven't been playing much recently--or been on here for a little while.
> 
> Been sick.
> (Covid)
> 
> But on the mend--and will be trying to play some later today.


Got the 'rona from my kiddo a few weeks back and I'm still feeling it. Very, very tired. Take it easy and you'll be back to playing in no time.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

TOOK GRETCHEN OUT TO PLAY TODAY GRETSCH G5655T


----------



## silvertonebetty

My telecasters


----------



## Schecter Skelter

silvertonebetty said:


> My telecasters
> View attachment 400772


The Bigsby one made me pee a little .. Damn that is sweet


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Today I took out my Jimi hendrix signature for a little ride ...This thing is soo sweet


----------



## silvertonebetty

Schecter Skelter said:


> The Bigsby one made me pee a little .. Damn that is sweet


Thanks it took me 9 months to put together


----------



## Midnight Rider




----------



## Fuzzy dagger

took my Melody Maker/Special for a spin tonight, straight into my EL34 amp. Classic sounds fall from it!


----------



## Mooh

Looks like all or most of my lessons will be online today due to weather, the first two were already. I find it easier to work online with less guitar between me and the desk so I usually go electric rather than acoustic.


----------



## Milkman

I had to give up the Blue Meanie so I'm enjoying this one today. I bought the Jimi Hendrix package from Positive Grid. Lots of tasty fuzz there.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was playing both the new telecaster and the guild and man the guild put the telecaster to shame! Makes the new telecaster sound so anemic.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

The drums took priority today , studio for 10-12 hours tomorrow


----------



## MTs393

‘buckers weekend


----------



## Mooh

MTs393 said:


> ‘buckers weekend
> View attachment 401500


Very good taste in guitars.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My squier telecaster deluxe. It’s really fun to play and has a really different sound to it . It’s not like a humbucker bot not a single coil. After a setup I’d say it would definitely be gig worthy


----------



## zontar

patski said:


> Got the 'rona from my kiddo a few weeks back and I'm still feeling it. Very, very tired. Take it easy and you'll be back to playing in no time.


I have played a little--but hope to get into some more soon--and yes I am taking things easy & all that.
It has been a joke among friends where people tell me, "Take it easy" then catch themselves and add something like "not that anybody needs to tell you that"
I'm mostly a fairly easygoing person.

But pacing helps.
I have a few things to do today that can't really be put off or avoided, so others things have to wait, and I am taking lots of breaks.
Like right now.

thanks,


----------



## BMW-KTM

I've been asked to lay down a bass track for a friend who is recording a song (of his own writing) so for the last couple of days I've been practicing my bass before I hit "record". I'm a little rusty but it's starting to come back. It's a very interesting USA Jazz Bass, being slightly smaller than normal, rear routed and 18V active.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

*After spending over 12 hours in studio laying down drum tracks for a country album, Today I spent the day in shred mode 
Took the Hellraiser for a run.. Damn this thing is incredible *


----------



## Mark Brown

The only cure for country, is shredding. It is known.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I’ve mostly been playing bass lately. Spent a couple hours with the Weir Poorboy today. Took a while to get used to a guitar again. Once I got going it was hard to stop. Thinking of ordering one of his basses to go with the Poorboy.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the tak this morning


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been playing this combo lately with no pedals.
I do wish I’d given a modern squier a chance years ago because it’s an fantastic guitar . And I had the amp cranked to 10 today and master at 2 . It’s a good sounding amp lol


----------



## Schecter Skelter

ACOUSTIC KIND OF DAY MARTIN D10E


----------



## patski

Schecter Skelter said:


> Today I took out my Jimi hendrix signature for a little ride ...This thing is soo sweet
> View attachment 401005


I have serious GAS for this guitar!!!


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Busted this out for rehearsal tonight:








1962(?) national Hawaiian lap Steele guitar. I’ve had this for 20+ years and hardly use it. It’s dead simple and sounds great. I might look for my volume pedal and put an eq pedal in front of it. I took the strings off to clean it and have a look under the hood. Not much to see, a p-90 type of pickup (flat and wide), and a funky capacitor I’ve never seen before. I really had to play with the amp to get that “edge of break up” setting that I love. The body is the same as the headstock- a beautiful mother of toilet seat. A new tool!


----------



## Schecter Skelter

patski said:


> I have serious GAS for this guitar!!!


It's a super guitar ,,, feel tone looks just A++


----------



## Milkman

Although it's no secret I'm a huge Rush (and Peart) fan, when it comes time to gig, I have always preferred drummers with smallish (four piece) kits.



Schecter Skelter said:


> The drums took priority today , studio for 10-12 hours tomorrow
> View attachment 401380


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Milkman said:


> Although it's no secret I'm a huge Rush (and Peart) fan, when it comes time to gig, I have always preferred drummers with smallish (four piece) kits.


My kit was a 9 piece, this is what I use now .. there's no room on most bar stages to accommodate the big kits anymore


----------



## Milkman

Schecter Skelter said:


> My kit was a 9 piece, this is what I use now .. there's no room on most bar stages to accommodate the big kits anymore


To my ears, there's seldom room in a SONG for a large kit.

I guess I'm more impressed with a drummer who makes the most of a four piece kit than I am with a huge kit.

Maybe that's just the soundman in me coming out.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Milkman said:


> To my ears, there's seldom room in a SONG for a large kit.
> 
> I guess I'm more impressed with a drummer who makes the most of a four piece kit than I am with a huge kit.
> 
> Maybe that's just the soundman in me coming out.


I sing lead from the kit so minimum is good for that .. the 80's were big kits and spandex, too old and fat for Spandex now lolol


----------



## Milkman

Schecter Skelter said:


> I sing lead from the kit so minimum is good for that .. the 80's were big kits and spandex, too old and fat for Spandex now lolol



Sorry for the derail but....LMAO, I can dig that.


----------



## zontar

I played an Epi Casno--I'm really liking them--may need to save up some spare cash & sell some stuff I don't use & get myself one.


Yesterday I had my first extended playing since I don't know when.
My fingers hurt today--but it was worth it.

I played:


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## diyfabtone

93' MIJ Hardtail - Love the feel of this one and it sounds fine too. Locking tuners the only mod.


----------



## silvertonebetty

this is quite the pair


----------



## silvertonebetty

I did a video comparing the guild to the telecaster. Both are amazing guitars but the guild is a little more deeper and fuller sounding but I really like the light chime of the squier . And tbh if I was to do a gig I’d take the squier . At the end of the video when I hold both guitars I had to put the guild down because it honestly feels like it’s twice as heavy as the telecaster


----------



## Schecter Skelter

silvertonebetty said:


> this is quite the pair
> View attachment 402715


I ALMOST pulled the trigger on one of these Except I Hate the Strat headstock ..I'm still debating it ... I'm not really a strat guy ,I own a Hendrix signature but only cause i got it for a steal ..I'm a LP and Telecaster guy


----------



## silvertonebetty

Schecter Skelter said:


> I ALMOST pulled the trigger on one of these Except I Hate the Strat headstock ..I'm still debating it ... I'm not really a strat guy ,I own a Hendrix signature but only cause i got it for a steal ..I'm a LP and Telecaster guy


May I recommend the custom? Best of both worlds between tele and lesPaul









my next guitar will be a custom


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Schecter Skelter

Milkman said:


> View attachment 403185


Tell me more about the 3 pickup single cut in black


----------



## Mooh

@Milkman My grandmother had that chair. I swear, three pair of that chair.


----------



## Milkman

Schecter Skelter said:


> Tell me more about the 3 pickup single cut in black


That’s a Greco Zemaitis with a set of EMGs in it.
Ebony fretboard with jumbo frets.
Plays like a dream.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> @Milkman My grandmother had that chair. I swear, three pair of that chair.


I have a pair in the cave. They seem appropriate. They’re comfy and no armrests, so they’re good for playing guitar.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Milkman said:


> That’s a Greco Zemaitis with a set of EMGs in it.
> Ebony fretboard with jumbo frets.
> Plays like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 403211
> 
> View attachment 403213
> 
> View attachment 403212
> 
> View attachment 403214


stunning


----------



## Wardo

These ones:


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> @Milkman My grandmother had that chair. I swear, three pair of that chair.


My mom has 4 pair of my grandmothers as well as the table that is about 3' long until the leaves fold out to accommodate those chairs. The seats were vinyl when I was a kid now they are upholstered . Not sure anyone wants them now? I was the oldest of this generation in my family and transitioned from the little kids table to this table really late. My job was to cut meat, breakup brawls, make sure everyone ate something. I was happy to get there, maybe I should call dibs?


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> View attachment 403185


Love it


----------



## silvertonebetty

My telecasters are getting love today.


----------



## Milkman

It might get loud….


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> It might get loud….
> 
> View attachment 403580
> 
> View attachment 403579


You are slayin me man. People on the street might call the police wondering why some guy is sitting in his car on the street laughing so hard all alone.


----------



## Milkman

Brunz said:


> You are slayin me man. People on the street might call the police wondering why some guy is sitting in his car on the street laughing so hard all alone.



LOL, friggin thing is on 1.

Still sounds massive though.

I might someday go as high as five, but I really don't know what that would do.....

(where's that copy of the Princess Bride...)


----------



## Alex

PRS 594, Studio Daydream Klon Klone, Echo Fix Tape Echo EF-X2 into a Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20. A few blooze licks and one outside lick........


----------



## willcat

Chito said:


> I figured it'll give us a chance to see who changes guitars often and which guitars are used more often specially folks who have multiple guitars. I'll start.
> 
> Fender 50's Strat Partcaster


I currently play either my tele or esquire copies - both handmade by myself. I use pine for the bodies and make them about 1/*" thicker than the standard 1.75" thickness. My Tele has a simple whitewash finish with a black bakelite guard and standard 50s tele hardware. The neck is very chunky - very old birdseye maple (no face dots - just side dots - and those are white as opposed to the usual black ). Pickups are 64 tele reissue - and I just love playing it. My esquire, like the tele, is handmade. Finish is see through off white - very similar to the broadcaster finish. The neck is plain maple - with no face dots ( side dots only). All vintage hardware - but has a single SD lil 59 at the bridge. Picguard is classic 50s single ply white. The tones run from smooth to raunchy and again, I just love to play it. Making my own necks gives me the precise feel I want and have never been able to otherwise have.


----------



## Chito

willcat said:


> I currently play either my tele or esquire copies - both handmade by myself. I use pine for the bodies and make them about 1/*" thicker than the standard 1.75" thickness. My Tele has a simple whitewash finish with a black bakelite guard and standard 50s tele hardware. The neck is very chunky - very old birdseye maple (no face dots - just side dots - and those are white as opposed to the usual black ). Pickups are 64 tele reissue - and I just love playing it. My esquire, like the tele, is handmade. Finish is see through off white - very similar to the broadcaster finish. The neck is plain maple - with no face dots ( side dots only). All vintage hardware - but has a single SD lil 59 at the bridge. Picguard is classic 50s single ply white. The tones run from smooth to raunchy and again, I just love to play it. Making my own necks gives me the precise feel I want and have never been able to otherwise have.


We want to see photos!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Chito said:


> We want to see photos!!


Or it’s not true


----------



## willcat

When I get another camera I will post some pics...........the one I have is not working.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Early 90’s Fender Japan ‘62 Tele Custom RI. Refretted, upgraded pots and wiring. Upgraded Suhr Woodshed pickups. Semi transparent red with double off white binding. Check out the amazing rosewood board. I added the black pickguard and the amp knobs to give it a bit of a Muddy Waters vibe. Plus a nice American Pro case. 

Did I mention it’s a lefty?


----------



## BMW-KTM

Not just today but been playing it for pretty much a whole week.
Been working at getting my chops back.
Think I will try to record a track today.


----------



## mhammer

Lawsuit era Ibanez Les Paul that I bought for $50 at a Spaceman yard sale years back. Hadn't played it in a while because something was wonky about the bridge pickup. Fixed the problem. S'okay. Neck's a bit thin for me, but sounds alright. Admittedly, not a Les Paul fan, but for $50 and a bit of work, I firgured I'd "slum" it..


----------



## zztomato

mhammer said:


> Lawsuit era Ibanez Les Paul that I bought for $50 at a Spaceman yard sale years back. Hadn't played it in a while because something was wonky about the bridge pickup. Fixed the problem. S'okay. Neck's a bit thin for me, but sounds alright. Admittedly, not a Les Paul fan.
> View attachment 403872


Nice! That's what they call a "vintage lawsuit" guitar. Folks try to get $15,000 on reverb for one of those.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

mhammer said:


> Lawsuit era Ibanez Les Paul that I bought for $50 at a Spaceman yard sale years back. Hadn't played it in a while because something was wonky about the bridge pickup. Fixed the problem. S'okay. Neck's a bit thin for me, but sounds alright. Admittedly, not a Les Paul fan.
> View attachment 403872


Pickguard on.


----------



## mhammer

Fuzzy dagger said:


> Pickguard on.


Actually, don't think it came with one. Not even sure I'd want one.


----------



## graemeo

fun thread... I'm sitting here with my 2021 MIM strat in my lap, but also have a PRS SE singlecut with SD black winters when I want to get to chuggin'.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## zztomato

JBFairthorne said:


> View attachment 403817
> 
> 
> Early 90’s Fender Japan ‘62 Tele Custom RI. Refretted, upgraded pots and wiring. Upgraded Suhr Woodshed pickups. Semi transparent red with double off white binding. Check out the amazing rosewood board. I added the black pickguard and the amp knobs to give it a bit of a Muddy Waters vibe. Plus a nice American Pro case.
> 
> Did I mention it’s a lefty?


Man, that is truly a needle in a haystack guitar. Fender Japan has always made great stuff but that time period was excellent. To find a lefty like that is serendipitous.


----------



## mhammer

zztomato said:


> Man, that is truly a needle in a haystack guitar. Fender Japan has always made great stuff but that time period was excellent. To find a lefty like that is serendipitous.


Not meant as a criticism of any sort, but don't you find that left-handed versions of even the most familiar modes, maybe even _especially_ the most familiar, just look _wrong_? It's a known phenomenon that has been studied by researchers.

Familiarity is a funny thing. I remember years ago, I was studying for a test in the residence lounge at school. I was spread out on a sofa, lying back, with my head hanging over the edge, a textbook perched on my chest. From my location, I could see all the people entering and exiting the building, but upside down. What I was struck by was how exaggerated their gait was, like something from the Ministry of Silly Walks (see Python). They seemed to bob up and down a lot as they moved. Of course, flip over and look at these same folks while sitting right side up, and their gait seems smooth and normal, like they are gliding by on a moving sidewalk. Familiarity with a "normal" perspective imposes more consistency, that unfamiliarity removes. I would imagine that many left-handed guitars look weird to people almost exclusively familiar with right-handed models.


----------



## zztomato

mhammer said:


> Not meant as a criticism of any sort, but don't you find that left-handed versions of even the most familiar modes, maybe even _especially_ the most familiar, just look _wrong_? It's a known phenomenon that has been studied by researchers.
> 
> Familiarity is a funny thing. I remember years ago, I was studying for a test in the residence lounge at school. I was spread out on a sofa, lying back, with my head hanging over the edge, a textbook perched on my chest. From my location, I could see all the people entering and exiting the building, but upside down. What I was struck by was how exaggerated their gait was, like something from the Ministry of Silly Walks (see Python). They seemed to bob up and down a lot as they moved. Of course, flip over and look at these same folks while sitting right side up, and their gait seems smooth and normal, like they are gliding by on a moving sidewalk. Familiarity with a "normal" perspective imposes more consistency, that unfamiliarity removes. I would imagine that many left-handed guitars look weird to people almost exclusively familiar with right-handed models.


You weren't high at the time, were you? 😁 
I know what you mean. Although, after years of occasionally working on lefty guitars, I can look at them with acceptance. I'm even pretty good at playing "upside down" now. The biggest challenge for me is a lefty strat. I never understood how SRV could use a left handed trem setup. That's just wrong.


----------



## wayne086

1960 Stratocaster Neck ,1982 Feista Red 57 body.59 loaded pickguard,pure Vintage bridge(Pat.Pending saddles).


----------



## mhammer

After experiencing failure with some e-drums I was wiring up, I turned my attention to a guitar that needed some improvement. It's a mid-to-late '60s guitar that is clearly of Japanese origin; maybe Guyatone, maybe Teisco, but likely from the same factory.

I had rewired it some time back, installing a Mustang-like in/out-of-phase/off switch for the rear pickup, and a bypass cap on the volume control. The switches turned out to be unacceptably wonky, so today I replaced them with something much more reliable. But I also learned that the pickups were fairly low output, and when I measured the DC resistance, both were low. Using the overdrive channel on my test amp got me barely any grit, even with Gain maxed. I went to throw some additional turns on the coil and foolishly tore one of the end wires, and was unable to find the free end again. As luck would have it, in my bin of pickups I had some identical ones from some other Japanese garage find I had picked up. I measured them, and they were almost double the DC resistance of the ones in the guitar, I know that DC resistance is NOT the measure of output level. But when one has two pickups of identical form-factor and design, and one measures higher than the other, the higher-measuring one is likely going to have more turns, and consequently more output. I installed the alternate set, wired up the new switches, and they did not disappoint. Much better.

The original bridge was one of these cheezy folded sheet-metal things that ate sustain, and impaired vibrato functioning. So, I machined a new bridge out of a solid aluminum bar, and used a piece of ebony for the base. This not only improved sustain in an obvious way, but made use of the vibrato more immune to loss of tuning. Which leads me to the vibrato. The guitar did not arrive with a vibrato arm, so I had to machine one out of a brass bar I had. Bending it to a usable angle was tricky, but achieved. It's not a BIgsby, but works very well for gentle jiggle, like a BIgsby, making the entire package great for surf guitar, or if you wanted to be in a Shadows cover band.

The last thing I have to do is cut a new nut. The existing one is cut too deep, leading to buzzing on the first few frets, even though the action on the rest of the neck is decent. The guitar isn't any sort of OMG-where-has-this-been-all-my-life, but it has it's own period-correct charms, and is certainly light enough and comfortable to play.


----------



## attemptedmusician

Ibanez RGA121


----------



## FULLOUT

PRS McCarty 594 SC


----------



## markxander

Kind of cheating, but I took a rare in-person trip to a guitar store (Sherwood Music in Kitchener) and there were some real highlights.

That Rickenbacker is a trade in -- the neck is narrow but HUGE. I didn't plug it in because I just couldn't live with the lacquered fretboard. 

The middle one is a new Harmony Comet. After the Rick it felt like a classical guitar -- 1 11/16" nut width, 25" scale and 12" radius. Lots of room to get around, and a very comfortable little body. All of these new Harmony guitars are great and this might be my favorite yet. 

The last one was a new MIC Epiphone Coronet reissue, a guitar I've been really curious about. I was really surprised by the nice figured mahogany on the bass side of the body -- it looked fantastic.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Got my old 74 Swede bass out today for a couple of hours of playtime.










TD


----------



## Alex

Collings SoCo Deluxe. Learning Room 335 by Larry Carlton. His first solo album is a gem.


----------



## King Loudness

Took my '71 SG Special out to rehearsal with one of the bands this evening.

W.


----------



## markxander

This is my little practice corner in the basement that my toddler is constantly messing with. The pedal is dual-locked to the top of the amp to keep it from going missing. He is constantly hiding cables and turning the amp on. 

The guitar changes but it's my EBMM Stingray right now. The amp is my little Vox Pathfinder 15R that I got for $50. It has saved me hundreds of dollars in worn out tubes at this point.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The guild and fender for the last few days


----------



## Ti-Ron

markxander said:


> View attachment 405609
> 
> 
> This is my little practice corner in the basement that my toddler is constantly messing with. The pedal is dual-locked to the top of the amp to keep it from going missing. He is constantly hiding cables and turning the amp on.
> 
> The guitar changes but it's my EBMM Stingray right now. The amp is my little Vox Pathfinder 15R that I got for $50. It has saved me hundreds of dollars in worn out tubes at this point.


Nice little setup! What is the pedal exactly?


----------



## markxander

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice little setup! What is the pedal exactly?


Nothing too special, just one of the recent(ish) Way Huge Red Llama reissues! I only have a spot for one pedal at a time, and I usually switch between this and a Behringer FZ300 (the boss FZ-2 clone)


----------



## Choo5440

Got my PRS 513 back from a friend after a long-term loan, so spending some time getting re-acquainted with her. Playing through a drive into a simplifier and headphones for some late night noodling


----------



## King Loudness

Spent a day in my guitar vault with my '67 Harmony H-15 Bobkat and '62 Fender Princeton with a Boss reverb in front.

W.


----------



## FatStrat2

Today I played my Lake Placid Blue wannabe "Jackson" Tele. Very twangy.


----------



## pstratman




----------



## Schecter Skelter

2009 Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG VERY rare guitar ...


----------



## King Loudness

'67 Harmony Bobkat.

W.


----------



## MetalTele79

Having some fun with my BC Rich Bich. I took out my GFS Power Rails which have been in it for far too long and replaced them with some Gibson 490r/498t pickups I had lying around (also changed the knobs).


----------



## Roots-Picker

King Loudness said:


> Spent a day in my guitar vault with my '67 Harmony H-15 Bobkat and '62 Fender Princeton with a Boss reverb in front.
> 
> W.


Two nice clips, Will…I always enjoy your video posts and appreciate the variety of styles you play. Kinda wish we lived closer to each other so we could jam! 👍


----------



## StratCat

King Loudness said:


> Spent a day in my guitar vault with my '67 Harmony H-15 Bobkat and '62 Fender Princeton with a Boss reverb in front.
> 
> W.


Will, i’m submitting a request for you to play Redhouse in this room. As always, nice playing! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Alex

PRS HB II. Neck pickup - these are sleeper guitars imo. just sound great clean to fair amount of overdrive. versatile guitar.


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Budda

Two LP standards. Black one was saturday night, goldtop was sunday afternoon.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Took this one for a rip at rehearsal:









I spent most of the night browning it out, neck pup with the tone rolled off and the gain fairly high. Really good.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was playing the guild and telecaster deluxe today. I switch the v1 and v2 tubes around and yeah it needs tubes. I found a 12at7 A from before I retubed the Mesa so I replaced the old tremolo tube and that clicking noise is gone but still no tremolo.

I’m thinking I’m going to get the fender a full going over when the Mesa gets back , and yeah the vintage 30s arnt bad,still a little bright but I’ll get use to them .
I changed the settings on the fender today v3 ,t5,m7,b10 master at 6 or 7 and is really smooth sounding now . I think I’m going to really like the fender when it’s all serviced.


----------



## Doug Gifford

A friend came over to play some songs and maybe learn some about arrangements before he goes into the studio. Turns out that after 48 years, my hands just knew where to find the right tones for each song. From sweet sweet chimey to clawhammer raunchy, It really is a great and incredibly versatile guitar.


----------



## Milkman

As I'm presently waiting (patiently....) for a part to complete my latest build (a headless) I decided to restring and make seasonal adjustments to this one.

Those Vineham pickups are awesome. So is the VegaTrem.


----------



## Milkman

I just spent some quality time with this rig. I happened to go up there to check the water in the humidifier and made the mistake of making eye contact…. One thing lead to another….
Nudge, nudge, wink, wink….


----------



## zztomato

I just put a Fralin high output bridge pickup in my blackguard. It's been a challenge to find a good match for the DeArmond neck pickup which is an absolutely killer but huge sounding pickup. I think I've finally found a decent pairing.


----------



## King Loudness

My '66 Guild Starfire II, hereafter known as Miss Carmen.

W.


----------



## b-nads




----------



## Alex

PRS Wood Library 594 into a RedPlate Blackline 2nd channel. running an Echo Fix EF-X2 in the loop for reverb and delay.


----------



## MarkM

@Alex i can usually recognize the songs you play, that one I don’t know? Reminds me a bit of King Crimson?


----------



## zztomato

MarkM said:


> @Alex i can usually recognize the songs you play, that one I don’t know? Reminds me a bit of King Crimson?


Genesis IIRC.


----------



## Alex

MarkM said:


> @Alex i can usually recognize the songs you play, that one I don’t know? Reminds me a bit of King Crimson?


In that Quiet Earth by Genesis. Check out Steve Hackett’s version on his album “Genesis Revisited part II”. cheers


----------



## Mark Brown

Today I broke out the old Northern. She has been a little forgotten since the Strat came to town, but I use it still for alternate tunings. Today she is in B standard. That is a dirty, dirty tuning. Grrrrrrrrowl










This baby has had a long, hard life


----------



## MarkM

Alex said:


> In that Quiet Earth by Genesis. Check out Steve Hackett’s version on his album “Genesis Revisited part II”. cheers


i don’t know which album that is on, I will check my albums out later to see if I have it. I have been YouTubing Steve Hacketts live shows lately. I do have a gaggle of Genesis albums. Was a faze in my ill spent youth.


----------



## MarkM

Brunz said:


> Today I broke out the old Northern. She has been a little forgotten since the Strat came to town, but I use it still for alternate tunings. Today she is in B standard. That is a dirty, dirty tuning. Grrrrrrrrowl
> 
> View attachment 407515
> 
> 
> This baby has had a long, hard life


What Lace Sensors are those?


----------



## Mark Brown

Gold, current productions. I ordered them in November?

I have a hot gold I want to try in the bridge, but haven't gotten around to it because I went and bought the Plus, then a Bass, then started building...... this site is bad.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was playing “whisky and you” on my guild


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Jammed this at rehearsal tonight;









floor tuner was the only “effect”. Makes a decent kill switch.
This guitar is perfect for the rock and roll we play. I’m constantly working the pickups (selector, volume and tone) to get where I want go on each song. Throaty mids for slide, bass-y neck pup for heavy bits, and straight-to-jack-like bridge for cutting leads. The strings are a bit old, which I like. The ‘57’s are perfect for this guitar. Seems a lot of people pull them out of LPs but they work well in a semi hollow, I think.


----------



## Milkman

This one went to its "forever home" last night so I was playing it for possibly the last time yesterday. While I fully accept and understand that these guitars don't appeal to everyone aesthetically, as instruments, (in my never too humble opinion) they're pretty awesome.


----------



## mmurra55

Mainly been jamming on an 06 LP studio (apologies for the poor photo, needs a good dusting despite daily use lol).


----------



## Robert1950

Epiphone Casino Coupe




__
Robert1950


__
Feb 8, 2016




Got this in October 2015. Filled a sonic gap that was missing between my other two guitars...





Just one of three (and a bass) that I own


----------



## Robert1950

I did upgrade the pickups on the Casino Coupe after a year or so to rebuilt Vineham Bluesdogs. The originals were A5s with 12.1k and 11.6k values. A bit too hot for my taste. Specs on the replacements: 

"Bluesdog" These were created as the result of customer requests wanting P-90's of these spec's. Sitting in between my Old Dog and "Rabid Dog" set, they are a little more aggressive than the lower wind p-90's but still have clarity and sweet upper mids. Using Alnico 4 magnets and a little more output creates a punchier, hotter vintage tone. 
∘ 7.6k neck , 8.3k bridge


----------



## zztomato

Playing this puppy today through my messed up pedalboard. Fun with fuzz!


----------



## doblander

I'm not playing any of my 34 beloved cheap guitars today. I went on vacation for 6 weeks and I swear I will never do it again. 15 days to go till I return home. I'm miserable without them. Sure it's nice to be on holiday, I smile, I enjoy the nice weather. I can stay in touch with my family at home. But my guitars are a big part of every day. Completely cut off! A hateful situation.


----------



## Mark Brown

doblander said:


> I'm not playing any of my 34 beloved cheap guitars today. I went on vacation for 6 weeks and I swear I will never do it again. 15 days to go till I return home. I'm miserable without them. Sure it's nice to be on holiday, I smile, I enjoy the nice weather. I can stay in touch with my family at home. But my guitars are a big part of every day. Completely cut off! A hateful situation.


Obviously you need to buy another guitar, that is clearly part of the vacation


----------



## silvertonebetty

Since the fender went down I’m using this peavy and both guild and squier


----------



## diyfabtone

I took my Martin Backpacker to Portugal for two weeks ... it does the job.


----------



## m7flat5

I play a Sadowsky SS-15. I love the 1-3/4" nut width, and the ebony board.








In my rock and roll days, I used to favour a 1995 Fender Strat Plus. Lace Sensors were all the rage, until Fender decided to make their own Noiseless pickups, and somebody started the rumour that the Lace Sensors were sterile. I never thought so. In contrast, I think that they are so versatile! I have them in all of my rock guitars and basses, even my beloved G&Ls.


----------



## greco

m7flat5 said:


> I play a Sadowsky


Beautiful guitar! CONGRATS!


----------



## Mark Brown

m7flat5 said:


> I play a Sadowsky SS-15. I love the 1-3/4" nut width, and the ebony board.
> View attachment 408229
> 
> In my rock and roll days, I used to favour a 1995 Fender Strat Plus. Lace Sensors were all the rage, until Fender decided to make their own Noiseless pickups, and somebody started the rumour that the Lace Sensors were sterile. I never thought so. In contrast, I think that they are so versatile! I have them in all of my rock guitars and basses, even my beloved G&Ls.


I am a recent convert to the Lace sensors. One set went in my northern and one set were in the '97 Plus I came to own because I went to the store one day to test out said gold lace. I love them with all my heart. 

If that is sterile pump me up and call me impotent


----------



## MarkM

zztomato said:


> Playing this puppy today through my messed up pedalboard. Fun with fuzz!
> View attachment 408188
> 
> Every time I see your pedal board I thinI to myself, how can a guitar tech of your abilities have a pedal board that cluttered?
> 
> Then I think about the mechanics I know that drive beaters, carpenters I know that have shit homes, paving experts I know with a shitty driveway and chefs I know that eat shitty food at home.
> 
> I am better at things I do for fun and not at things I do all day, everyday on my own time.


----------



## MarkM

doblander said:


> I'm not playing any of my 34 beloved cheap guitars today. I went on vacation for 6 weeks and I swear I will never do it again. 15 days to go till I return home. I'm miserable without them. Sure it's nice to be on holiday, I smile, I enjoy the nice weather. I can stay in touch with my family at home. But my guitars are a big part of every day. Completely cut off! A hateful situation.


I could not do a 6 week vacation, curious where you are?


----------



## doblander

My wife and I are in Victoria. Canada's Arizona. Home is Regina. The Temps have been pretty decent in Regina last few days as well.were both retired.


----------



## m7flat5

Brunz said:


> Obviously you need to buy another guitar, that is clearly part of the vacation


Great idea! You could buy a travel guitar, or a Baby Taylor.


----------



## ziggiemann

I actually played a gig last Friday, took too much gear but I think it looked nice on stage.


----------



## StratCat

Reacquainting myself with my ‘16 LP Studio faded through my new to me Princeton Reverb (thank you @TimH and @davetcan). Really liking the amp.


----------



## Alex

Reverend Airwave 12 String


----------



## MetalTele79

Just picked up this El Degas set neck.


----------



## Stephenlouis

I played this old Saturn today, forgot how much above its pay grade it plays.


----------



## Stephenlouis

StratCat said:


> Reacquainting myself with my ‘16 LP Studio faded through my new to me Princeton Reverb (thank you @TimH and @davetcan). Really liking the amp.
> 
> View attachment 408388


Cool Shot!


----------



## Clypher

These 4 today


----------



## silvertonebetty

The guild through the Mesa and twin reverb at once !


----------



## zontar

Been mostly fretless bas lately.


----------



## King Loudness

'59 LP Junior straight into a Tone Master Deluxe on 10. 

W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Playing my SG Special Melody Maker while watching the Leafs lose to smashville predators tonight


----------



## Stephenlouis

Still getting to know this one, so far wonderful. I played it when I first got it, but then my Tamura arrived, temporarily displacing all other guitars


----------



## Alex

Simon Law SVL, a little funk for an upcoming jam...


----------



## King Loudness

Goldie. My #1 guitar.

W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Rehearsal tonight for an actual gig. If I had to pick one, this is it. It has played perfectly for over twenty years, Tim Shaw goodness. Just smokes!









I added a little (a lot of) ‘70’s Ibanez Dual Sound fuzz/wah for some classic fuzz tone on one song. I had a smile on my face the whole time.


----------



## markxander

This RD Artist reissue is new to me. It weighs a ton but it sure looks cool and the active pickups are unique in my stable (Gibson "GEM", never seen these before). Huge case.


----------



## Stephenlouis

King Loudness said:


> Goldie. My #1 guitar.
> 
> W.


Super smooth, reminds me of SRV when he played clean. Great!


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1197194540813097



Picked up an '85 Larrivée RS4 with a rock n' roll approved lifestyle today. Happy NGD to Shreddy Krueger.

W.


----------



## loudtubeamps

Fuzzy dagger said:


> View attachment 409205
> 
> Rehearsal tonight for an actual gig. If I had to pick one, this is it. It has played perfectly for over twenty years, Tim Shaw goodness. Just smokes!
> View attachment 409207
> 
> 
> I added a little (a lot of) ‘70’s Ibanez Dual Sound fuzz/wah for some classic fuzz tone on one song. I had a smile on my face the whole time.


A P 2200 in the background?
Great amps......not much output protection but, great amps!


----------



## 5150EVH0515

Gibson les paul faded honey burst and an ESP eclipse with Bare Knuckle warpigs. 😳


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I played the guild,squier and thinline in both the fender and Mesa . And I did more tweaking with the Mesa’s eq and man oh man I really do like that old amp . I just finished doing a 13-14 minute video on a basic overview of of and talked about some stuff I’ve noticed that where different and stuff I tried out that I haven’t tried in years . Actually it’s simply because I didn’t like the features I tried out tonight in the video and what a difference.


----------



## JRtele

Away for a week on a work trip. Decided to pull this guy out of the closet and see if I can regain some love. Since I got my CS tele and made the one in my avatar it hasn’t gotten touched. Wish I’d changed the strings and polished fretboard before I left…


----------



## Aaron Cyr

Duesenberg Paloma


----------



## vanqr

I have two guitars, so it's either my ESP Standard NT-7, or my Strat. Today is practicing stuff in drop C, so the NT-7 wins


----------



## Alex

Simon Law SVL w/ Amplified Nation Dirty Wonderland and J Rockett Clockwork Echo in the FX loop. I think this may be the best Strat tones I have been able to muscle up (keep in mind it's an iPhone recording).


----------



## Mark Brown

Solid Strat sound!
I feel like I should be in the back of a dimly lit bar smoking waiting for the shootout scene though, personally I am ok with it, but it sends a strange image


----------



## BlueRocker

335 out in the drywall dust today.


----------



## Mark Brown

She was bred to be rode....
uh, I mean... made to be played.


----------



## Mark Brown

I got bad news guys... I might be leave the forum for 
PianosCanada. 









I cannot put this thing down. Ok, so technically I cannot pick it up because that is not how it works, but you know I forget how beautiful the piano is.


----------



## King Loudness

'66 Guild Starfire II with a Belle Epoch echo, Flint for trem, and into my Fender Tone Master DR, verb from the amp.

W.


----------



## Mark Brown

King Loudness said:


> '66 Guild Starfire II with a Belle Epoch echo, Flint for trem, and into my Fender Tone Master DR, verb from the amp.
> 
> W.


Hey, buddy.... can you stop posting videos. You're making me feel kinda bad by killing it in every single one of them


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> I got bad news guys... I might be leave the forum for
> PianosCanada.
> View attachment 409801
> 
> 
> I cannot put this thing down. Ok, so technically I cannot pick it up because that is not how it works, but you know I forget how beautiful the piano is.


Nice. I spend altogether too little time on my pianos.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The fender twin and guild


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

silvertonebetty said:


> The fender twin and guild
> View attachment 410183


That’s great. I had the same amp ( I think a ‘75). Very chimey and lots of headroom.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

This a fun guitar. Big sound from a little axe.


----------



## Alex

PRS SC594. Closet Katy fan here jamming along....


----------



## ziggiemann

Doubled down during last nights band practice! I played my '52 RI Thin Skin with double benders through my Purdy Tube Amps MP-18 with the Wizard cab plugged in for double the fun. I hadn't used the Purdy for a while...WOW! Great Amp!


----------



## MarkM

Alex said:


> PRS SC594. Closet Katy fan here jamming along....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410504


Huh, Katy Perry has great……….eyes!


----------



## King Loudness

Jumping between these ones today:
Gibson Rusty Anderson 335
'66 Guild Starfire II 
'85 Larrivee RS-3 (converted to RS-4 specs by the original owner -- EMG HB in bridge position).

W.


----------



## StratCat

My oldest guitar, 1990 Squier Strat. Only the body remains from the original. Pups are Lollar Blackface, tremolo is Fender, neck is a Warmoth with locking tuners.


----------



## 5150EVH0515

LTD phoenix 200 with Bare knuckle warpigs.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

About to play this VERY loud because for the first time in a LONG time everyone will be out. Also just got my 79 FDR back from a long overdue service, and at low volumes I can tell it really needed it. Klein Epic 58 PAF pickups, 50's wiring, Schaller roller bridge, Bigsby. Probably go straight into amp.


----------



## Robert1950

Jimmie Vaughan Signature Stratocaster




__
Robert1950


__
Dec 21, 2015


__
1



Bought it in January 2007. Replaced pickups after a year with Fender Hot Noiseless. Not going...


----------



## 5150EVH0515

Just played all these tonight. 
2008 ESP eclipse
Kramer 1984
Gibson custom shop VOS 1958 lemon burst

wife is away, let em play! 😁


----------



## tdotrob

This setup is pretty much all I need nowadays.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

2000 stratocaster with Fat 50's and 5 way switch .


----------



## Roots-Picker

Today I was riffin’ on my Hahn 228 Model C… gawd, I love the neck and the tone of this guitar!


----------



## silvertonebetty

The squier with the twin . the squier needs a setup and NEW STRINGS.

man’s it’s special run but it sounds like I’m saying special one 😂

see I can’t talk properly 😂


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> The squier with the twin


Great tones from the Twin....old strings and all!
Congrats!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Great tones from the Twin....old strings and all!
> Congrats!


Thanks I think I finally dialled it in even with the vintage 30s


----------



## Alex

Simon Law SVL and PRS WL 594 through a JAM Pedals Multi fx unit and an Amplified Nation Dirty Wonderland. Keyboards and Bass MIA (due to sickness).


----------



## FatStrat2

Today I played my Tele Thinline PartsCaster. Despite its countryside looks, it's actually a high output GainMaster. A very fun guitar and a featherweight at only 6.2lbs! Coil-split for some added fun.


----------



## zontar

Today mostly my fretless--jammin' to some actual songs--especially BTO's Not Fragile.
Also was working on figuring out a couple of songs--made some progress.


----------



## Prsman

Alex said:


> PRS HB II. Neck pickup - these are sleeper guitars imo. just sound great clean to fair amount of overdrive. versatile guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406259


Just incredible


----------



## Prsman

These two


----------



## tdotrob

I was searching awhile for a nice little backup/rehearsal rig, something light and easy to transport but still sound killer. I was lucky enough to spend some time with a JJ-100 and noticed the JBE mode sounds identical to modded shiva channel two.

Im super stoked cause the little guy sounds the same. D standard with alnico 8 vineham granite and it’s seriously dark AIC tones all morning.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was using the squier and Mesa today


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I was using the squier and Mesa today


Both the Fender and the Mesa sound great. Personally, I like the tones from the Fender slightly more.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Both the Fender and the Mesa sound great. Personally, I like the tones from the Fender slightly more.


I’m not really sure what one I like best to be honest. I tend to play the fender more simply because it is better for bedroom level


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I was playing the guild with the fender .

ive also started to tackle Chet Atkins version of mr.sand man . There’s some Things that just sound better with the twin . I find the twin really brings out the best in the filtertrons .


----------



## King Loudness

1985 Larrivee RS-4 playing all the guitar tracks on this '80s inspired nod to flash guitar.

W.


----------



## Mark Brown

King Loudness said:


> 1985 Larrivee RS-4 playing all the guitar tracks on this '80s inspired nod to flash guitar.
> 
> W.


Thats great. The scrolls make me laugh. I also love that you got dressed for it. Sold the whole package


----------



## silvertonebetty

King Loudness said:


> 1985 Larrivee RS-4 playing all the guitar tracks on this '80s inspired nod to flash guitar.
> 
> W.


In this video you remind me of the guys from lmfao


----------



## Stephenlouis

Ibanez AS103, sort of just getting used to it.


----------



## Wardo

Broadcaster into a custom deluxe, short cable no pedals and a jumper between the two channels.


----------



## sjp

My green and cream Warmoth tele


----------



## Choo5440

es 347 with flatwounds into a modeller


----------



## Alex

Patrick James Eggle Junior DC P90


----------



## MarkM

King Loudness said:


> 1985 Larrivee RS-4 playing all the guitar tracks on this '80s inspired nod to flash guitar.
> 
> W.


You are a talented player, thanks for the stroll down through my youth!


----------



## King Loudness

A couple of Teles -- my longtime #1 Danocaster, and a recently acquired road dog Fender G.E. Smith Tele (repainted by a previous owner in that relic purple aesthetic).

W.


----------



## GuitarT

Kicking back with my Squier Jazzmaster HH. Honestly this has become one of my favorite guitars to play. It has a phenomenal feeling neck especially since I cleaned up the fret ends and rolled the edges of the fretboard. Even the stock pickups are quite adequate sounding. 😎


----------



## sjp

90's Strat plus in blue and Warmoth tele in green.


----------



## Prsman




----------



## Shai`tan

Late 85/early 86 Chaparral.


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=719166602573580



Late night romp on a new-to-me G.E Smith Tele, refinished in purple sometime in its past. Virtual drummer cat helped me on this one.

W.


----------



## BlueRocker

2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin


----------



## StratCat

King Loudness said:


> 1985 Larrivee RS-4 playing all the guitar tracks on this '80s inspired nod to flash guitar.
> 
> W.


That is just brilliant Will! Such fluid playing, not one miss, and an outro expression that makes me ask Steve Vai who? Such a departure from your usual style. What amp and effects were you using?


----------



## King Loudness

StratCat said:


> That is just brilliant Will! Such fluid playing, not one miss, and an outro expression that makes me ask Steve Vai who? Such a departure from your usual style. What amp and effects were you using?


Thanks! Rig is the same for most videos -- J.Rockett Dude V1 for gain, a Catalinbread Belle Epoch echo, and either a Strymon Flint or the built in amp reverb (can't recall which I used here, but likely the amp verb). Amp is a Fender Tone Master Deluxe Reverb running direct.

W.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been playing the fender lately so tonight I used the guild and the Mesa and it shook the whole place to the point where something fell and I must find out what it was . I forgot just how much more aggressive it is .


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=719166602573580
> 
> 
> 
> Late night romp on a new-to-me G.E Smith Tele, refinished in purple sometime in its past. Virtual drummer cat helped me on this one.
> 
> W.


I've been jonesin for a purple Tele similar to the Danish Pete model.


----------



## Alex

Historic Makeover Les Paul. Been listening to "The Lamb...." Great melodic playing by Hackett.





__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## King Loudness

Cheating a bit here... I got to play my '98 Shinko era Danelectro Long Horn Bass on a session for the upcoming Factory Girls album due out later this year.










W.


----------



## Mark Brown

King Loudness said:


> Cheating a bit here... I got to play my '98 Shinko era Danelectro Long Horn Bass on a session for the upcoming Factory Girls album due out later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.


I loved those dano reissue 90's guitars. Still remember the longhorn hanging in my dads shop. Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## King Loudness

Mark Brown said:


> I loved those dano reissue 90's guitars. Still remember the longhorn hanging in my dads shop. Thanks for the pic!!


I bought this bass in late 2018 from a family friend who had bought it new in 1998 or '99. I enjoyed it so much that I later bought a 1998 Danelectro U2 guitar in "Cool Copper" to go with it...






(Oh yeah.. fun fact for you in particular @Mark Brown -- said friend of my father's also has a Northern LP copy with similar Canadian appointments to your Strat that I've seen here on the forum).

W.


----------



## Wardo

70th broadcaster. Probably the best guitar I’ve ever owned. Plays like a violin likely something to do with the neck radius. The fender deluxe sounds better than the katana but the katana breathes differently with the onboard reverb and so on.


----------



## Mark Brown

King Loudness said:


> I bought this bass in late 2018 from a family friend who had bought it new in 1998 or '99. I enjoyed it so much that I later bought a 1998 Danelectro U2 guitar in "Cool Copper" to go with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh yeah.. fun fact for you in particular @Mark Brown -- said friend of my father's also has a Northern LP copy with similar Canadian appointments to your Strat that I've seen here on the forum).
> 
> W.


Those guitars were nifty. I was offered my Northern or one of those by my dad. I made my choice and am happy about it but i have often thought I should hunt down one of the sky blue danos....

I'm a little upset we didn't get a video, but your picture brought some good memories.

Cheers!


----------



## Alex

Comparing a Wildwood '10 '61 Strat with a Simon Law SVL Sixty One. each riff starts with the Fender Strat.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fcomparing-a-fender-wildwood-10-61-strat-and-a-simon-law-svl-sixty-one


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Alex

Wildwood 10 Strat









Wildwood 10 Fender Strat w/ AXE FX II "lonely heart" preset


"Lonely Heart Solo" preset on AXE FX II, Wildwood 10 Heavy Relic Strat




youtube.com


----------



## StratCat

Alex said:


> Wildwood 10 Strat
> View attachment 413156


I’m not into relics but aside from the Rory Gallagher Strat, that what you have there @Alex looks pretty well done. The BRG almost looks black.


----------



## Alex

StratCat said:


> I’m not into relics but aside from the Rory Gallagher Strat, that what you have there @Alex looks pretty well done. The BRG almost looks black.


I had a DBRG Strat that I sold to a forum member and that one was black and could only see the green in specific lighting. This new Strat definitely shows the green.


----------



## tomee2

tdotrob said:


> View attachment 413148


I recently got a similar Studio. worn off gold or did you change out the hardware? I like the nickle look better.


----------



## tdotrob

tomee2 said:


> I recently got a similar Studio. worn off gold or did you change out the hardware? I like the nickle look better.


It’s the original gold hardware but it’s been sweated off. The guitar is a real player and despite being beat up looking is one of the best LP’s out of dozens I’ve owned of all models, standards, classics, customs, reissues. It just has the stuff.


----------



## Dewey

[QUOTE="bw66, post: 576430, memb


----------



## Dewey

My Reverend six gun hpp


----------



## King Loudness

'59 LP Junior over a Tom Bukovac loop.

W.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> '59 LP Junior over a Tom Bukovac loop.
> 
> W.


Has a Genesis feel with those "care bear" chords....Bukovac is a big fan of Hackett. The 2nd solo was poignant! outstanding WIll. Your right hand tucking the pick trick is a must learn. This was all good to the last sip!


----------



## King Loudness

Round 2: '66 Guild Starfire II

W.


----------



## Mark Brown

King Loudness said:


> '59 LP Junior over a Tom Bukovac loop.
> 
> W.


That loop is hella fun to play over. I am fairly confident I did not do quite as well.....

One thing I do know for certain, I think you might be the only person I know who needs to brush their hair more than I do


----------



## King Loudness

Mark Brown said:


> That loop is hella fun to play over. I am fairly confident I did not do quite as well.....
> 
> One thing I do know for certain, I think you might be the only person I know who needs to brush their hair more than I do


Say what? Too busy playing guitar, and what with my hair... can't hear you anyway  Ha ha ha...

W.


----------



## Mark Brown

King Loudness said:


> Say what? Too busy playing guitar, and what with my hair... can't hear you anyway  Ha ha ha...
> 
> W.


Hey man, I never said it was a bad thing. I live in your world.


----------



## tdotrob

Guitar for practice tonight. I think Sheptones and my Shiva are a great combo.


----------



## Alex

Fender Wildwood 10 Strat





__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## Martvince

Partscaster 62


----------



## silvertonebetty

The Mesa and guild . I turned up the Mesa and I got a message from my friend who’s on the other side of the building 😰 I guess it’s loud


----------



## Derek_T

2006 CS 51' Nocaster (stock photo, I'm too lazy to get one , but that's the idea without the ugly mark on the pickguard)


----------



## zztomato

Derek_T said:


> 2006 CS 51' Nocaster (stock photo, I'm too lazy to get one , but that's the idea without the ugly mark on the pickguard)


I'm playing my 1959 Les Paul- stock photo but.... 😁


----------



## BlueRocker

zztomato said:


> I'm playing my 1959 Les Paul- stock photo but.... 😁
> View attachment 414018


I'm calling BS on this one (definitely a 1960 with '59 knobs)


----------



## ziggiemann

Today it's a '57 VOS DarkBack through the PWE.


----------



## Milkman

In spite of several challenges and fundamental design changes along the way, this one turned out really nice. It's very lively, stable and seems loud even unplugged.


----------



## Derek_T

zztomato said:


> I'm playing my 1959 Les Paul- stock photo but.... 😁
> View attachment 414018


Obviously a fake, the headstock is missing


----------



## King Loudness

Been bouncing through a couple Teles today but this one is still my dear love:






W.


----------



## MetalTele79

Playing the Bich earlier.


----------



## MarkM

This is a new to me Squire I picked up from a local Luthier that builds acoustic guitars. He leveled frets, crowned frets, set the action and intonation. Plays well and his asking price was fair. I have a dream to build a “Black Strat” with Vineham Black Strat pickups and a toggle for a 7 way switch.

I know it’s a beautiful rosewood neck not a maple neck, I really don’t like maple necks?

I looked at a bunch of current Squire’s and I hate that 70’s headstock and was happy to find this beauty!


----------



## b-nads




----------



## Milkman

I'll be putting this one through some testing later today. It's a poplar body custom made for me by Nieman Guitars out in Cavan, Ontario. It doesn't seem to matter what kind of whacky nut job design I ask for, Nathan figures it out and provides it (thanks Nathan).

Neck is a NOS Allparts rosewood on maple with a shallow C profile. It was quite dry and needed some fret dressing (mostly just fret sprout) and also was at the limit of the truss rod (backed off). Now that it has tension on it for the first time in ???? years, it will develop a bit of bow and I'll have to adjust the truss a little. That should only take a few weeks. Right now it plays very nicely.
I'm thinking about adding a kill switch.

Tusq nut and retainer. Stays in tune.


----------



## paraedolia

Just my old Strat
Nothing special really, mid 90s US SRV Strat. Bought the body and neck from a guy that had stripped it to refinish and given up. Put in a set of Bare Knuckles Irish Tours and wired it up like Rory Gallagher's Strat with master volume/master tone. Blocked trem.
Super light and resonant ... alder I guess?
Does it for me.


----------



## BlueRocker

paraedolia said:


> Just my old Strat
> Nothing special really, mid 90s US SRV Strat. Bought the body and neck from a guy that had stripped it to refinish and given up. Put in a set of Bare Knuckles Irish Tours and wired it up like Rory Gallagher's Strat with master volume/master tone. Blocked trem.
> Super light and resonant ... alder I guess?
> Does it for me.


If I was going to own a strat, I'd want one that looked just like that.


----------



## Milkman

Left handed bridge? Looks great.

Is that how Gallagher's guitar was set up? (honest question. I have no idea).


----------



## paraedolia

Milkman said:


> Left handed bridge? Looks great.
> 
> Is that how Gallagher's guitar was set up? (honest question. I have no idea).


SRV had a left-handed trem -- some kind of Hendrix worship I guess, so the SRV Strat has it too. I don't use it, and blocked it wit ha piece of wood (like Rory did  )


----------



## Milkman

paraedolia said:


> SRV had a left-handed trem -- some kind of Hendrix worship I guess, so the SRV Strat has it too. I don't use it, and blocked it wit ha piece of wood (like Rory did  )



Face palm.

Doh!

I should have read more carefully.


----------



## BlueRocker

It's a Gibson '59 Reissue day. Playing the 2009 50th Anniversary (of the '59 - left) and 2022 70th Anniversary (of the Les Paul - right). These guitars are very different.


----------



## ziggiemann

I played Angie and Ashley on Saturday night thru the Maz and a Torpedo Live, the Tone King was there for backup.


----------



## Dru Edwards

What fantastic Les Pauls! I'm a big fan and those are a couple of beauties. I prefer zebra pickups over the covers and have some myself. 



BlueRocker said:


> It's a Gibson '59 Reissue day. Playing the 2009 50th Anniversary (of the '59 - left) and 2022 70th Anniversary (of the Les Paul - right). These guitars are very different.
> 
> View attachment 414835


----------



## StratCat

ziggiemann said:


> I played Angie and Ashley on Saturday night thru the Maz and a Torpedo Live, the Tone King was there for backup.
> 
> View attachment 415041


“...and the Tone King was backup”! Love it.


----------



## StratCat

I was bassin’ today on my Son’s fretless Warmoth Jazz. It’s really nice.


----------



## King Loudness

'66 Guild Starfire II through a Tonemaster Deluxe Reverb and a little echo from a Belle Epoch.

W.


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Dru Edwards

King Loudness said:


> '66 Guild Starfire II through a Tonemaster Deluxe Reverb and a little echo from a Belle Epoch.
> 
> W.


Will, that sounds amazing and great technique too! I'm thinking that piece would some great on an old Gibson acoustic as well.

How do you like the Tonemaster Deluxe Reverb? Sounds like Fender has a hit with Tonemaster.


----------



## King Loudness

Checking out a Teye El Torero lent to me by my pal George... groovy ax.

W.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I hate playing favorites but I put the most hours into my Rune consistently:










I recently installed an EMG SPC circuit/control to have a little more aggression on-tap while in the bridge position and to thicken up the neck single coil for lead work. It works _flawlessly_.


----------



## JRtele

I should probably post a NGD post a week after buying this guy. Instead, I’ll just say one of these is not like the others. Spot the imposter that I haven’t been able to put down


----------



## King Loudness

Fun, circa '72 with this on-loan Teye El Torrero (+ my Dano Long Horn Bass for the low end thang).

W.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Playing my telecaster through both these today


----------



## faracaster

It's not today but, Friday night at rehearsal. Our bass player and dear old pal walks around the corner with this....and asks if I want to try it. HAHAHAHAHA well try and stop me !!!!!
1955 Gibson Les Paul goldtop. All original except nut and frets. This is what it's all about !!!! So HUGE sounding. Incredible fiddle.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Wow! That '55 looks like it's in amazing shape. What a great, unexpected rehearsal!



faracaster said:


> It's not today but, Friday night at rehearsal. Our bass player and dear old pal walks around the corner with this....and asks if I want to try it. HAHAHAHAHA well try and stop me !!!!!
> 1955 Gibson Les Paul goldtop. All original except nut and frets. This is what it's all about !!!! So HUGE sounding. Incredible fiddle.
> 
> View attachment 416879
> 
> 
> View attachment 416880
> 
> 
> View attachment 416881


----------



## Alex

faracaster said:


> It's not today but, Friday night at rehearsal. Our bass player and dear old pal walks around the corner with this....and asks if I want to try it. HAHAHAHAHA well try and stop me !!!!!
> 1955 Gibson Les Paul goldtop. All original except nut and frets. This is what it's all about !!!! So HUGE sounding. Incredible fiddle.


Gorgeous guitar. I have a pretty similar guitar on its way to me but for the fact that it is a Reissue.......


----------



## Budda

I put a different strap on it and it’s nigh on impossible to put down when playing standing. Giving serious thought to clearing house, ordering a sibling and finding a band. I really need some local jam buddies.


----------



## Mark Brown

Budda said:


> View attachment 416902
> 
> 
> I put a different strap on it and it’s nigh on impossible to put down when playing standing. Giving serious thought to clearing house, ordering a sibling and finding a band. I really need some local jam buddies.


You and me both buddy. I miss playing and now that I am back in full force I really miss playing with people.


----------



## ziggiemann

Today its Ally through the Royalist....


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

'93 MIJ Jag got a new bridge and tremolo collet and arm (StayTrem)

So I'm playing the crap out of this and making adjustments, it was all pretty easy. I'm very happy with this bridge. I got this guitar when I was 15 and it's gonna need some TLC soon aka partial refret and a new nut. Yet it still plays great despite the worn frets. Figured I better get the bridge just in case the guy stops offering these for 7.5" radius non-USA Fender offsets.

















And, dude was very kind with how he "valued" the items, did not get hit with any duty.


----------



## Alex

'54 RI Murphy Lab Heavy Relic Les Paul. Double Gold finish (green hue) which I love on a gold top. Really nice sounding guitar.


----------



## SpHj

Today, it’s a white ‘06 EJ through a Hand-wired Harmony 8418 Reissue


----------



## markxander

My MJT/Hansen Kustoms tele seems like the right thing to pair with the new Princeton Reverb.


----------



## Sneaky

Homemade Strat, Eric Johnson pickups, Callaham hardware, neck by Bob Wojeck (Bob Burst guy). Banging out some Rust Never Sleeps tunes on the old GA6. Look out mama…


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Sneaky said:


> Homemade Strat, Eric Johnson pickups, Callaham hardware, neck by Bob Wojeck (Bob Burst guy). Banging out some Rust Never Sleeps tunes on the old GA6. Look out mama…
> 
> View attachment 417425


Would love to play your rig. 

Gotta ask about your Deluxe Reverb, cuz I'm looking at my own amp though I'm sure yours is better. Just curious. 

and there's a white boat comin' up the river with a big red beacon and a flag and a man on the rail. Well, time to fire up my stuff cuz as bad a guitar player as I am, I can play some Neil.


----------



## wraub




----------



## Okay Player

silvertonebetty said:


> I do wish I’d given a modern squier a chance years ago because it’s an fantastic guitar .


I bought a Classic Vibe Jazzmasters on impulse last week. It's a pretty good guitar regardless of the price point. It's absolutely incredible at the $400 I paid for it.


----------



## King Loudness

'59 Junior in open G.










W.


----------



## Prsman

Lots of noodling yesterday on this one.


----------



## ziggiemann

I had Ashley, Angie and Holly as dance partners for Saturday nights gig.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Played this strat with the band tonight. Rolled off the presence on the amp and toggled through the pickups a fair amount. Not my normal ride, spankier than a LP!









Played through this old chorus and Ibanez phaser I haven’t used since the ‘90’s. I’m busting out all over.


----------



## 5150EVH0515

Took this one for a stroll today with my Kemper. 2018 Fender road worn 60’s, swapped the neck to a roasted maple 9.5” radius into a








TJ - Fender 59 Bassman profile. Love it.


----------



## Tre1963

Kiesel Zm7 and a Dunable Cyclops


----------



## BlueRocker

1976 Les Paul Deluxe through a small Marshall


----------



## b-nads

Spending a lot of time with this one lately. I was thinking about changing out the Seth Lovers, but I honestly doubt I will unless a deal pops up on a set of Manlius Fat Dianes.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

This morning, I gave lessons to a guy that is learning some Blues, SRV / Hendrix , Police and some finger exercising stuff to get his tendons, finger and mind in sync together.

I took a home assembled Strat with 1979 Fender body, Mighty Mite neck, neck / mid pickups ; Fender Custom 69 pickups, a Schaller S6 pickup ( 13.06k ohm ) non staggered at the bridge, Wilkinson tremolo with Sperzel staggered tuners.

Haha, I'm a Metal guy , that guitar has possessed me .... I've been playing Dolly Dagger and Could Stand the Weather and other Funky Blues all day so far !!!! .


----------



## Mark Brown

AJ6stringsting said:


> This morning, I gave lessons to a guy that is learning some Blues, SRV / Hendrix , Police and some finger exercising stuff to get his tendons, finger and mind in sync together.
> 
> I took a home assembled Strat with 1979 Fender body, Mighty Mite neck, neck / mid pickups ; Fender Custom 69 pickups, a Schaller S6 pickup ( 13.06k ohm ) non staggered at the bridge, Wilkinson tremolo with Sperzel staggered tuners.
> 
> Haha, I'm a Metal guy , that guitar has possessed me .... I've been playing Dolly Dagger and Could Stand the Weather and other Funky Blues all day so far !!!! .


Its funny what a strat can do to you 
I play a lot of high gain stuff, mostly to hide my ineptitude, but when that strat comes out it is a kiss of reverb and clean. Gotta say, I likes it a lot.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Mark Brown said:


> Its funny what a strat can do to you
> I play a lot of high gain stuff, mostly to hide my ineptitude, but when that strat comes out it is a kiss of reverb and clean. Gotta say, I likes it a lot.


Me too ..... it gets me off that Malmsteen / Metal mindset .

Makes me a better rhythm player !!!! .


----------



## paraedolia

Been going back over the Thin Lizzy catalogue with this 71 Les Paul Deluxe I just got from @sh333 and loving it.


----------



## paraedolia

BlueRocker said:


> 1976 Les Paul Deluxe through a small Marshall


Nice, is that the Deluxe that was at Paul's Boutique a month or so ago?


----------



## BGood

As the newly added tool in the box, the Studio gets the most time nowadays.


----------



## BlueRocker

paraedolia said:


> Nice, is that the Deluxe that was at Paul's Boutique a month or so ago?


No bought it in Halifax.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Dude, I bet you're a blast to jam with.




paraedolia said:


> Been going back over the Thin Lizzy catalogue with this 71 Les Paul Deluxe I just got from @sh333 and loving it.
> 
> View attachment 418785


Do you use a harmonizer for those Thin Lizzy tunes ??

I'm in the process of clearing out the garage,, so my friends can come over and play here at my home

We play mostly 80's Metal.... but sometime we'll start dabbling on some old Yes, Police, Pink Floyd, Alice Cooper or Hendrix / SRV.

Just switching up on a
different guitar will make you play a different style.


----------



## Mark Brown

AJ6stringsting said:


> We play mostly 80's Metal....


Wait. There is other music????

It is amazing what a person can do when their garage isn't just a place to store the crap you don't want that you cannot let go of. 

You are 100% correct though, I cannot even really pretend to play the same stuff across my guitars, they just argue with me about it


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Mark Brown said:


> Wait. There is other music????
> 
> It is amazing what a person can do when their garage isn't just a place to store the crap you don't want that you cannot let go of.
> 
> You are 100% correct though, I cannot even really pretend to play the same stuff across my guitars, they just argue with me about it


That's what I hated about being in Metal bands back in the 80's, you were stuck doing one style of music 🎶

Out there some kids are going to bring something great ..... a SGT. Pepper, Electric Lady Land, Rumors, Exile on Mainstreet , Kill em All,, Dark Side Of The Moon 🌙 ....


----------



## King Loudness

Played a few different things today, but the one that made it to the video world was my 2010 Gibson Custom R7 goldtop which has been with me for years, longer than anything I have other than a few axes from childhood. Had listed this guitar locally last week when I got in hot pursuit of a vintage Gretsch, but the dust settled and thankfully she's still here with me. Went to my tech today for a great afternoon hang in which we undertook a five speed transmission install and flipped the phase in the middle position for ultimate quack...






W.


----------



## BlueRocker

2009 50th Anniversary Gibson R9


----------



## Mooh

My only non Godin electric now, a MIM Fender Telecaster Thinline. I like it a lot though it would benefit from more complex pickups. I bought it used maybe 10 years ago at the former Kingston Guitar Shop…I loved that shop, and since I had a kid living in Kingston, well…you know. I can’t believe there’s only one Tele in the house, for years there were several.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

played this at rehearsal the other night. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Prsman

Running it through the Iridium at lunch today….killer


----------



## darvinreed38

Chapman ml3 bea standard upgraded


----------



## Okay Player

A lot of this lately. Partly because I'm comfortable with my toddler playing with it as I want to encourage his budding love of music, but also because it's just so damn fun to play.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Wow, as beautiful as the Jaguar is (is it a Jag?), what's the back story on the cars? Impressive display - well done.



Okay Player said:


> A lot of this lately. Partly because I'm comfortable with my toddler playing with it as I want to encourage his budding love of music, but also because it's just so damn fun to play.
> 
> 
> View attachment 419569


----------



## Okay Player

Dru Edwards said:


> Wow, as beautiful as the Jaguar is (is it a Jag?), what's the back story on the cars? Impressive display - well done.


Squier Jazzmaster. Probably should have put that on the post, but I'm dumb, cut me some slack, lol.

The cars actually need a little finessing, tbh. I've always like cars and long ago realized that collecting stuff on the 1/64 scale is infinitely smarter than trying to collect them in the 1/1 scale, lol. I've probably got close to 400 at this point. I tend to collect the more "collector level" type stuff with rubber tires, proper head/taillights, etc. Ie, they cost like 5 or 6 bucks instead of $1.50.

Yes, I realize that's a considerable amount of money on what is effectively toy cars of you do the math, but I buy one here, one there and have been doing it for like 20 years.


----------



## Mark Brown

Playing the Strat this morning and came up with this little riff that made me smile before I finished my coffee


__
https://soundcloud.com/mark-brown-171515057%2Famp-happy


----------



## bzrkrage

MJT Strat in Tangerine.


----------



## Mooh

I don’t think about electric guitar very much when the weather is as beautiful as it is right now. Maybe I should set up a rig outside on the deck for the summer.


----------



## King Loudness

Didn't feel like lugging an amp outside in the sun so I just grabbed my '57 Gibson ES-125T 3/4" and a cold beer for my day off.

W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Very nice, sort of Hendrix meets James gang. Lyrics?


Mark Brown said:


> Playing the Strat this morning and came up with this little riff that made me smile before I finished my coffee
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mark-brown-171515057%2Famp-happy


----------



## Mark Brown

Fuzzy dagger said:


> Very nice, sort of Hendrix meets James gang. Lyrics?


There will never be lyrics my friend, at least that live outside the inside out of my mind.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Okay Player said:


> A lot of this lately. Partly because I'm comfortable with my toddler playing with it as I want to encourage his budding love of music, but also because it's just so damn fun to play.
> 
> 
> View attachment 419569


Do those come with mustang style bridges now?

I remember when they first started coming out with Squier Jazzmasters they had tune-o-matics.

It's hard to make out, but damn that is a hot lookin' JM, Squier CV stuff is such great value even though they've gone up in price a bit, and some simple upgrades can do wonders as well, but impressive as is IMO.


----------



## Okay Player

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Do those come with mustang style bridges now?
> 
> I remember when they first started coming out with Squier Jazzmasters they had tune-o-matics.


Don't know about previous versions, but I was under the impression that the Classic Vibe series were always relatively accurate to vintage specs as far as colors and hardware go.



SmoggyTwinkles said:


> It's hard to make out, but damn that is a hot lookin' JM, Squier CV stuff is such great value even though they've gone up in price a bit, and some simple upgrades can do wonders as well, but impressive as is IMO.


Thanks, man. It came with the tortoise shell pickguard which was fine, but I've seen other colors of Jazzmaster that looked good with the gold anodized, so I ordered from Amazon and put it on while doing a string change. I also quickly pulled the neck off because right where the neck meets the body on the back side there was a little black/very dark brown paint transfer spot. A quick buff with some 0000 steel wool and that was all cleaned up. It'll probably get a set of tuners next string change the stock ones are a little sticky. That notwithstanding, it's a great instrument, imo.

The other Classic Vibes are normal price, but Amazon still has the JM's in sunburst or sonic blue on for around $450


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Well if they are vintage spec they'd have the vintage style bridge and that looks like a mustang bridge......which is a VERY very good thing. Really nice instrument (I don't need more guitars, I don't need more guitars...nope) LOL. 

If you ever upgrade the pickups I really recommend Curtis Novak. But this is a Jaguar player talking, and they are different instruments. But I swapped the pickups in my 1993 MIJ Jaguar with Seymour Duncan SJAG-1, it was like taking a blanket off my sound, so clear and....after a couple years with them......not very Fender sounding in some way, like too sterile sounding. Then got some Novak's and wow, there it is the Fender sound I was after. 

The Classic Vibe stuff IMO is so good it's tempting for me to get a Tele, a Strat, a Jazzmaster.....


----------



## Alex

'54 Murphy Lab Les Paul Goldtop


----------



## Mark Brown

Alex said:


> '54 Murphy Lab Les Paul Goldtop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419813


People need to stop posting videos of Floyd on LP's this is making my brain all backwards 
On that note though, keep 'em coming! I love seeing folks break it out!


----------



## Jaime

Alex said:


> '54 Murphy Lab Les Paul Goldtop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419813


That'll work! How is the neck on this beautiful thing?


----------



## Alex

Jaime said:


> That'll work! How is the neck on this beautiful thing?


Chunky neck carve - around .90" at the 1st fret.


----------



## King Loudness

I did not play my electrics today, but I did break out my newly acquired '67 Martin D-18 for a track off my new solo record.






W.


----------



## Mooh

I had the Godin LG (humbuckers) in hand for a couple of lessons, but did the others with acoustics. However, the LG has such a nice neck, balance, playability, and tone, that it’s become my favourite.


----------



## ziggiemann

Played this old friend today...Paulina, a '65 Junior. She is humming through a '65 Vibrochamp...


----------



## Kelownaguitarlessons

This is it today, and many days over the years.


----------



## Alex

A/B'ing a few Singlecuts. Trifecta.

1. Historic Makeover Les Paul w/ Yaron pickups. Started life as an all gold R7 (pic below).
2. PRS 594 w/ BRAZ board
3. Murphy Lab '54 RI


----------



## BlueRocker

Two new arrivals this weekend: 1980 Les Paul Deluxe and 2016 Standard.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played a Gibson lesPaul tribute and it made my hand bleed! An epiphone lesPaul standard 50s/60s and the epiphone lesPaul custom in silver burst . I’m surprised on how well those pro buckers actually sound like


----------



## ezcomes

Mooh said:


> I had the Godin LG (humbuckers) in hand for a couple of lessons, but did the others with acoustics. However, the LG has such a nice neck, balance, playability, and tone, that it’s become my favourite.


A friend and former bandmate has one with P90's...another friend has one with the HB's...borrowed both for a weekend, liked the P90s better...which was weird, cuz im not a single coil guy


----------



## Chito

Played this at rehearsal. I'm very happy with this guitar. There is lots to like about it. Tomorrow I gig with it.


----------



## StratCat

After being gifted this excellent book by my buddy @YaReMi, and putting in the time and (repetitive) effort to do a proper setup, my beloved Strat is playing like butter! Nothing like nailing intonation and feeling & hearing the guitar come back to life!


----------



## Alex

'54 RI P90 day....riffs by the infamous band Be Bop Deluxe. Maid in Heaven is one of my favourite pop tunes.


----------



## Dru Edwards

I have the first edition of that book. Great book. Here's another great one by Dan Erlewine (I have this one also):














StratCat said:


> After being gifted this excellent book by my buddy @YaReMi, and putting in the time and (repetitive) effort to do a proper setup, my beloved Strat is playing like butter! Nothing like nailing intonation and feeling & hearing the guitar come back to life!
> 
> View attachment 420525
> 
> 
> <<snippet pic>>


----------



## IPA

I’m playing a Larrivee Baker T. Love it


----------



## MarkM

StratCat said:


> After being gifted this excellent book by my buddy @YaReMi, and putting in the time and (repetitive) effort to do a proper setup, my beloved Strat is playing like butter! Nothing like nailing intonation and feeling & hearing the guitar come back to life!
> 
> View attachment 420525
> 
> 
> View attachment 420527


This what I like about this site, I have received some parts and cheap projects that barely cover shipping. I have shared parts as well for the pay forward.


----------



## Mooh

Godin SD. Super fast action, lots of tones, comfortable to hold and play, well balanced on a strap or lap.


----------



## gproud




----------



## Mooh

gproud said:


> View attachment 421115


That looks amazing. I would never in a million years buy it, but it sure is cool to look at. Or, as one old car collector told me, you don't notice the colour of your car when you're racing down the passing lane.


----------



## gproud

Mooh said:


> That looks amazing. I would never in a million years buy it, but it sure is cool to look at. Or, as one old car collector told me, you don't notice the colour of your car when you're racing down the passing lane.


I have always loved surf green guitars/amps/pedals/cables what have you... When I showed my son a pic and said I was ordering it he said he never imagined me owning a surf green guitar... Now I want to get this to go with it...


----------



## Mooh

gproud said:


> I have always loved surf green guitars/amps/pedals/cables what have you... When I showed my son a pic and said I was ordering it he said he never imagined me owning a surf green guitar... Now I want to get this to go with it...
> 
> View attachment 421134


In the back of a matching mid '60s Ford Econoline they'd look great, if a little anachronistic.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

GT traditional tonight, big neck beauty. Guy who sold it to me did a bunch of mods; bone nut, ‘50’s wiring, caps and booteek pickups. Then he put it on Kijiji. I would never have sold this guitar, but I’m glad he did!


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Playing these three today ...
1. Kramer American Series
2. Kramer body / Chandler neck guitar
3. A home assembled Las Vegas Professional guitar body / Dragonfire 24 fret neck


----------



## silvertonebetty

I e really been playing all of them lately besides the strat


----------



## Prsman

Playing this all week


----------



## Waynf

I just finished playing a gig tonight with my '60 Gretsch White Falcon


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

ziggiemann said:


> Played this old friend today...Paulina, a '65 Junior. She is humming through a '65 Vibrochamp...
> 
> View attachment 420250


I want to play that pair right now. 

Looking for a drool emoji, I'm too old so how about a thumbs up?


----------



## Waynf

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I want to play that pair right now.
> 
> Looking for a drool emoji, I'm too old so how about a thumbs up?


Nice


----------



## Waynf

Waynf said:


> I just finished playing a gig tonight with my '60 Gretsch White Falcon


I remember when I was maturing into teenage years in the 60's, there were some fenders around, but most of the working bands in Montreal were using Gretsches and Les Paul's.


----------



## King Loudness

Spent last night and today combing the vaults for that circa '77 footage with my goldtop Les Paul, ala Bigsby. 

W.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played four of them today. Reverend Airwave 12, Epiphone Dot with Sigil pickups, Weir Poorboy, and a Tokai Hardpuncher bass. Working on a new song.


----------



## powrshftr




----------



## Vally

Seem to be grabbing this for the jams lately.


----------



## silvertonebetty

the new lesPaul, I’m absolutely loving this thing 
Here’s a video after 8 minutes it’s basically rambling about thoughts and stuff.


----------



## King Loudness

My buddy Dave lent me this tricked out '88 Kramer Nightswan, one of the originals. Hoping it joins the family...

W.


----------



## Dru Edwards

That was fantastic! 


King Loudness said:


> My buddy Dave lent me this tricked out '88 Kramer Nightswan, one of the originals. Hoping it joins the family...
> 
> W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

LP Studio last night. I haven’t adjusted this thing in the 22 years I’ve owned it and it still plays great. Haven’t seen the truss rod, frets are wearing but work fine, pickups and bridge I’ve never touched. Gibson hit it out of the park with this one!


----------



## BlueRocker

Fuzzy dagger said:


> View attachment 422227
> 
> LP Studio last night. I haven’t adjusted this thing in the 22 years I’ve owned it and it still plays great. Haven’t seen the truss rod, frets are wearing but work fine, pickups and bridge I’ve never touched. Gibson hit it out of the park with this one!


Cool. Is that a Les Paul Studio Standard? Or did someone add the binding?


----------



## BlueRocker

2017 Gibson Les Paul Classic Goldtop


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

BlueRocker said:


> Cool. Is that a Les Paul Studio Standard? Or did someone add the binding?


Ya, Studio Standard. The serial # makes it early January, 1987. I’ve used it for many gigs and recordings, it does the LP thing really well.


----------



## Mark Brown

Well, nothing new, but I am playing the 97 Plus again. I just keep falling more in love with this thing.

Thought I would record a video, we like videos. 

It is my Big Time Internet Debut.... and its just noodling 

Caught a new rhythm last night I have been messing about with, this is me trying to figure out how it goes.

Enjoy, or suffer at your peril.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The squier, epiphone and guild


----------



## Chito

Played these at our gig today.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> Well, nothing new, but I am playing the 97 Plus again. I just keep falling more in love with this thing.
> 
> Thought I would record a video, we like videos.
> 
> It is my Big Time Internet Debut.... and its just noodling
> 
> Caught a new rhythm last night I have been messing about with, this is me trying to figure out how it goes.
> 
> Enjoy, or suffer at your peril.


I thought the first groove you had was really nice. Kind of a retro-50's vibe going on. What kind of amp are you playing?


----------



## Mark Brown

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I thought the first groove you had was really nice. Kind of a retro-50's vibe going on. What kind of amp are you playing?


Traynor YCV50B. The first little rhythm is what I was trying to pick up. I like it, it got a little deeper today. Hopefully over the next week or so ill find the rest of it. I just tossed in some noodles because really thats all I do 

Glad you liked it. It was about the second time through trying to pick it up. I never know what I am doing, just trying to catch a groove.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> Traynor YCV50B. The first little rhythm is what I was trying to pick up. I like it, it got a little deeper today. Hopefully over the next week or so ill find the rest of it. I just tossed in some noodles because really thats all I do
> 
> Glad you liked it. It was about the second time through trying to pick it up. I never know what I am doing, just trying to catch a groove.


I seem to live on noodles these days. 
It's good work, and you're getting a good sound out of that Traynor


----------



## Dru Edwards

Beautiful Gibsons! What models?


Chito said:


> Played these at our gig today.
> View attachment 422806


----------



## BlueRocker

Dru Edwards said:


> Beautiful Gibsons! What models?


2019 Gibson ES-235 Ltd '34 Burst 
2015 ES-390 P90 Figured

Can you tell I covet @Chito guitars 

I'd give a kidney for that '34 burst.


----------



## Dru Edwards

BlueRocker said:


> 2019 Gibson ES-235 Ltd '34 Burst
> 2015 ES-390 P90 Figured
> 
> Can you tell I covet @Chito guitars
> 
> I'd give a kidney for that '34 burst.


I now covet Chito's Gibsons too! Beautiful. I have some Gibsons myself, Les Pauls, SGs, and a V, but no ES style guitars though.


----------



## Mark Brown

Dru Edwards said:


> I now covet Chito's Gibsons too! Beautiful. I have some Gibsons myself, Les Pauls, SGs, and a V, but no ES style guitars though.


I hear if your one of his grandkids he will give you pick of the litter. Im not sure how exactly that would work, but you might be able to marry into it.


----------



## Choo5440

Had myself a new (to me) guitar day. Picked up a US Parker maxxfly. I've never played a guitar so light, and the lack of finger board markers is throwing me off, but I'm having fun with it

And obligatory pictures


----------



## Mooh

Neck Seymour Duncan P-90 pickup, adjusted low, on an '07 Godin LG. Warm and smooth, and easy on the ears.

The one on the right:


----------



## King Loudness

Some fun with my '59 Junior. Bonus points to my Waterslide Bender T, Dano Long Horn Bass, and '53 Harmony Stratotone for the accompaniment.

W.


----------



## AJ6stringsting




----------



## Prsman

She’s settled in nicely and loves being top wrapped


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Prsman said:


> She’s settled in nicely and loves being top wrapped
> View attachment 423448


I dig the cross hatching of the grain and the flametop


----------



## Mooh

2009 Godin Progression, which I still maintain out-Strats most Strats. Regardless, it’s today’s choice.


----------



## wraub




----------



## markxander

Hugh gave me this 53 fender lap steel back in November and it's been a bit of a project. I found the SD Firebird pickup and wired it up, but I didn't have any hardware. My neighbour used his laser cutter to make a neat little pickguard.


----------



## Budda

This was the afternoon one:


----------



## tdotrob

Budda said:


> This was the afternoon one:
> 
> View attachment 423790


That looks like it’s hard to put down


----------



## Mark Brown

Budda said:


> This was the afternoon one:
> 
> View attachment 423790


You could just postdate the next week or 3 of posts with that guitar I imagine.

I'm not going to lie, im jealous.


----------



## Budda

tdotrob said:


> That looks like it’s hard to put down


It is. I dont think Ive played it less than two hours at a time since tuesday when it arrived.


----------



## King Loudness

1985 Larrivee RS superstrat.

W.


----------



## Dru Edwards

You've got amazing style and touch, Will! Great videos. 

What happened to the chug of beer at the end of the song? Looks like the video froze while you were reaching for it.



King Loudness said:


> 1985 Larrivee RS superstrat.
> 
> W.


----------



## BlueRocker

Bucket list guitar arrived today


----------



## Prsman

It was an R9 weekend.


----------



## SWLABR

I mentioned in another thread I was tidying the music room. Realized I hadn’t played my ash Strat in ages. Possibly years! It was my very first parts build. All Parts neck and ash body. The tuners are Fender. Can’t remember the bridge. They aren’t stamped. The pick guard and electronics are (supposedly) from an MIJ Strat. I still have the original pups. But I put in the Wolftone Flashbacks.
I…. Kinda hate it. I guess I’ve developed a taste for fatter necks, this is very modern. The Flashbacks are… well… too Straty.


----------



## Mark Brown

I really, really like the body on that one man.



SWLABR said:


> I mentioned in another thread I was tidying the music room. Realized I hadn’t played my ash Strat in ages. Possibly years! It was my very first parts build. All Parts neck and ash body. The tuners are Fender. Can’t remember the bridge. They aren’t stamped. The pick guard and electronics are (supposedly) from an MIJ Strat. I still have the original pups. But I put in the Wolftone Flashbacks.
> I…. Kinda hate it. I guess I’ve developed a taste for fatter necks, this is very modern. The Flashbacks are… well… too Straty.
> 
> View attachment 424057


----------



## zztomato

Prsman said:


> It was an R9 weekend.
> View attachment 424029


That really is a great looking top.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> Well, nothing new, but I am playing the 97 Plus again. I just keep falling more in love with this thing.
> 
> Thought I would record a video, we like videos.
> 
> It is my Big Time Internet Debut.... and its just noodling
> 
> Caught a new rhythm last night I have been messing about with, this is me trying to figure out how it goes.
> 
> Enjoy, or suffer at your peril.


Is it really your first video? You are inspiring me to maybe do that. You play better than me for sure. I just play for my own pleasure, but have thought about trying to make a video. Guess I just need some kind of tripod for my phone? I'm not sure how people do it to be honest.


----------



## Mark Brown

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Is it really your first video? You are inspiring me to maybe do that. You play better than me for sure. I just play for my own pleasure, but have thought about trying to make a video. Guess I just need some kind of tripod for my phone? I'm not sure how people do it to be honest.


I put it on the couch..... eventually it fell over.

Or maybe movie magic.

It definitely was the first. I shared a little soundcloud file a while back in the hopes that maybe I would get off my butt and finish a song, that didn't work.... so then I thought this might help, nope.

I have to someday admit that I'm not a song writer, or a performer, or a musician.... im just a fat white guy who noodles on a six string


----------



## Mark Brown

If I could add... suppose I could just edit but what is a Monster Replier to do...

I am of the impression that everyone is a better player than I am, I would be wrong. What I have finally come to realize is that guitar playing doesn't have jack all to do with how "good" you may or may not be, or how much "better" so and so might be but it all just boils down to how damn much you enjoy it. 

For a long time I was comparing my playing to other folks and I will tell you that got depressing fast. There are 6 year old kids on YouTube that make me look, well, 6 years old by comparison. What I realized in my own right is that it does not matter. I don't play to impress, I don't play for accolades, god knows I don't play to entertain anyone. Anyone that is other than myself. If I can find a fun rhythm or groove that holds my interest for 10 minutes or so, then I am as happy as can be for that 10 minutes and that is just dandy with me.

Everyone should aspire to whatever it is they desire, but I know for myself, the comparison never really helped me better as a player. It is mostly apparent nothing really did, but I know that I have my most fun when it is just me and the music.


----------



## Wardo

Played through a bunch of the electrics tonight trying to decide which ones to sell.


----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


> Played through a bunch of the electrics tonight trying to decide which ones to sell.


What is this sell you speak of??


----------



## Wardo

Mag 7 Telecaster probably both LP Jrs , a mandolin, Gretsch honey dipper, some kind of electric reso with a P90, 1974 Ovation 1621-4 and a Norman B20.


----------



## BlueRocker

I restrung a bigsby tonight - and I thought I hated doing drywall!


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I had to rehash some Rust in Peace era Megadeth and some UFO for our set list.
So this guitar was the key to get into the spirit of things 😉👌


----------



## wraub

SWLABR said:


> I mentioned in another thread I was tidying the music room. Realized I hadn’t played my ash Strat in ages. Possibly years! It was my very first parts build. All Parts neck and ash body. The tuners are Fender. Can’t remember the bridge. They aren’t stamped. The pick guard and electronics are (supposedly) from an MIJ Strat. I still have the original pups. But I put in the Wolftone Flashbacks.
> I…. Kinda hate it. I guess I’ve developed a taste for fatter necks, this is very modern. The Flashbacks are… well… too Straty.
> 
> View attachment 424057


That guitar looks so perfect to me.


----------



## SWLABR

wraub said:


> That guitar looks so perfect to me.


Without question, that guitar is a sexy beast!! I cannot deny I assembled a sweet _looking_ axe. It's the playability of it now almost 20yrs later I do not like. The pups are good, and sound as a Strat should. I just like fuller... not glassy. I can't get past the neck though. It is just too thin in may hands. I have thought about updated the neck to something fatter... or even parting it out. I'd never get its value as a full guitar. 

I dunno.


----------



## wraub

SWLABR said:


> Without question, that guitar is a sexy beast!! I cannot deny I assembled a sweet _looking_ axe. It's the playability of it now almost 20yrs later I do not like. The pups are good, and sound as a Strat should. I just like fuller... not glassy. I can't get past the neck though. It is just too thin in may hands. I have thought about updated the neck to something fatter... or even parting it out. I'd never get its value as a full guitar.
> 
> I dunno.


It's definitely tough when you have a guitar you like enough to keep, but you're not sure you love enough to keep- if that makes any sense.  Can relate to that, have been there. Fortunately with a Strat finding a new neck is easy enough.
Good luck with the decision.


----------



## Alex

'54 Goldtop. Little pop gem by XTC.


----------



## Okay Player

I've had this for a couple weeks now, and I was a little lukewarm because it arrived like a week after another acquisition, but it's really growing on me:


----------



## Derek_T

2016 Gibson ES-335


----------



## MetalTele79

'94 MIM Strat


----------



## Wardo

2022 50s Standard through a Fly 3 with headphones for about the last 5 hours. Sittin outside, nice day, blue sky and not too humid. I’m really getting to like this guitar.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

This is my jazz box








so Easy to play I’m going to use it to record this week. It’s an old Kay I fixed up a long time ago. It plays really well all up the neck.


----------



## Prsman

Sunday evening friends


----------



## allthumbs56

I did a Canada Day gig with my SG - a guitar I have not used on stage for some years. A friend of mine had the guitar for a couple months to slot/install a new nut and crown the frets. He did an awesome job and I fell back in love with how easy that girl is to play and how sweet the upper fret access is.

SG's are great guitars!


----------



## Roots-Picker

This morning was a “tale of two Tele’s”. Had fun comparing the tone & feel of my Hahn 228 Model C (Jim Campilongo) pine-body T-style and the partscaster Tele I built under the tutelage of Jeremy Hamm of Hamm-Tone guitars. (No idea what wood the body is made from!…)
The Hahn is more vintage in its feel and sound but my partscaster has a cool 60’s power-twang tone to it. Lots of imperfections and I’ve got way more into the partscaster in aftermarket parts than I could ever hope to recover, but it’s still a blast to play!


----------



## Okay Player

Wardo said:


> 2022 50s Standard through a Fly 3 with headphones for about the last 5 hours. Sittin outside, nice day, blue sky and not too humid. I’m really getting to like this guitar.
> 
> View attachment 424773


I'm telling the Broadcaster you said that!


----------



## jdto

Walked in the door from work and grabbed the Monty Bluesmaster.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

This is a 1996 Jackson JDR Dinky Reverse, that my then girlfriend ( now wife got me ).
It is a cheapy that I totally modded with OFR Floyd Rose, a Bill Lawrence L250 in the neck position, a Dimarzio Fast Track 2 and a Dimarzio Evolution bridge pickup.
It's a pretty great guitar, the L250 sounds amazing with an acoustic simulator, with harmonizers, the notes shine on any of the pickups.


----------



## Roots-Picker

The ‘courtship’ continues with my Prairiewood LP Special clone, recently acquired from @bluehugh2 . This is a handmade build from the mid-late 90’s that oozes mojo! I can’t say enough about the neck, the pickups, and how enjoyable this guitar is to play! The volume and tone tapers are excellent as well, allowing for all manners of tone shaping.


----------



## jdto

Roots-Picker said:


> The ‘courtship’ continues with my Prairiewood LP Special clone, recently acquired from @bluehugh2 . This is a handmade build from the mid-late 90’s that oozes mojo! I can’t say enough about the neck, the pickups, and how enjoyable this guitar is to play! The volume and tone tapers are excellent as well, allowing for all manners of tone shaping.
> View attachment 425339
> View attachment 425340


Nice! That is at least three, possibly even four, different kinds of cool!


----------



## b-nads




----------



## jdto

Open G on the Rockmaster, Standard on the Bluesmaster.


----------



## Wardo

I was awake at 430 this morning; got up and played my Les Paul for about 2 hours and then went to work.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Roots-Picker said:


> The ‘courtship’ continues with my Prairiewood LP Special clone, recently acquired from @bluehugh2 . This is a handmade build from the mid-late 90’s that oozes mojo! I can’t say enough about the neck, the pickups, and how enjoyable this guitar is to play! The volume and tone tapers are excellent as well, allowing for all manners of tone shaping.
> View attachment 425339
> View attachment 425340


I swear if that was in my hands, I'd go on a Lesley West / Mountain trip !!!! .... and never come back !!!!


----------



## Roots-Picker

AJ6stringsting said:


> I swear if that was in my hands, I'd go on a Lesley West / Mountain trip !!!! .... and never come back !!!!


LOL! Yeah, I gotta say, when I play the Prairiewood through my Pettyjohn Chime II OD and then layer on my J Rockett Archer as a boost, it wails pretty damn good! 🔊


----------



## MetalTele79

Playing the SG today through the Kemper. I'm beginning to wonder if I need all the other amps now.


----------



## Mark Brown

I am not good with the pictures... but here she is again. 










Running digital, this popped out. It is not the most inspiring thing but the tone of it puts me on my bum.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mark-brown-171515057%2Fpurdy-tone


----------



## MarkM

Thanks for sharing that @Mark Brown !


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

This one again, Kent Armstrong pick up.


----------



## markxander

rented a cottage for the week, and space was tight with two kids and a big dog in the car. just enough room for a gig bag and one of these things. it was either this or a fishing rod and i am at peace with my decision.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mark, put some distortion on that and add a harmony and you have a potential Iron Maiden type song.  



Mark Brown said:


> I am not good with the pictures... but here she is again.
> 
> View attachment 425613
> 
> 
> Running digital, this popped out. It is not the most inspiring thing but the tone of it puts me on my bum.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mark-brown-171515057%2Fpurdy-tone


----------



## b-nads

Tough to decide - been playing all three so far today. Hopefully my new wiring harness will be here next week so I can get my 535 up and running, then the choices will be even tougher...first world problems, eh ;-)


----------



## MetalTele79

I couldn't work yesterday because of the Rogers outage so I spent a whole lot of time with my El Dégas.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I sit with her this sat'erday


----------



## Mark Brown

Mutant_Guitar said:


> View attachment 425806
> 
> I sit with her this sat'erday


I feel like you have been holding out on me.

That's a beauty!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> I feel like you have been holding out on me.
> 
> That's a beauty!


Thank you dearly. She's the feather in my cap.


----------



## Roots-Picker

b-nads said:


> Tough to decide - been playing all three so far today. Hopefully my new wiring harness will be here next week so I can get my 535 up and running, then the choices will be even tougher...first world problems, eh ;-)


First world problems indeed; those are all nice instruments, Brent.
I’ll be interested in knowing how the change to your harness affects the tone & usability of your 535. I chose to leave the stock wiring in my 2021 model (with Vishay caps) and am quite happy with the vol & tone controls as is. (Plus I really hate the arduous chore of rewiring semi-hollows!) 😬


----------



## Budda

@b-nads what lpc is that?

played my 96 standard yesterday, it’s been a few weeks.


----------



## Alex

b-nads said:


> Tough to decide - been playing all three so far today. Hopefully my new wiring harness will be here next week so I can get my 535 up and running, then the choices will be even tougher...first world problems, eh ;-)
> 
> View attachment 425791


Perfect trio.


----------



## b-nads

Knight has one wired for me - 50;s style, Dave. I'm looking forward to it as well, and I had him leave the leads for the caps long enough to make changes easy (only volume pots need to come out).

Budda - it's an '81


----------



## b-nads

Alex said:


> Perfect trio.


One would think, but I honestly think I'm missing either a lower output set up pups for the Tele, or another Esquire build. This bridge pickup is more of a P90 than a Tele - it's actually the reason I didn't keep the Jr I had.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

kay acoustic and Pan hollow body through a national/valco amp = a good time.

The Pan has nines on it, which means I haven’t re-strung it in 20 years lol. it’s hollow with a soundpost and (probably) humbucker-looking single coils. I messed with the wiring at some point so the middle position is out of phase, I like it. The whammy bar is fantastic, substantial.


----------



## Prsman

At a gig in Hfx this eve


----------



## Budda

took some listing photos, but still on the fence about actually moving it. Just busy playing historics at the moment, but gonna spend some time with it today.

(2019 SC594 SH LTD)


----------



## Davidian

Had my Epiphone set up in E-Flat recently, rockin' out to some Van Halen and GnR!


----------



## wraub




----------



## Wardo

50s Standard Tobacco Picker. Took it to a jam yesterday and surprised at how well it stayed in tune. It seems to have settled in since I got it a few weeks ago.

Picked my last tobacco leaf.
Soakin wet up to my knees.
Out there fore the sun is on the rise.
You can have a drink of water.
Don’t look at my daughter.
Or I’ll come down there.
And I’ll cut you with this knife.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

This is a 1987 Kramer body with a Kramer Knight Swan neck, it's string length is 24 3/4, with a Floyd Rose, Bill Lawrence L250, Dimarzio Fast Track 2 and a Bill Lawrence XL 500 at the bridge.
I got the neck for $ 35.00 USD and the body $ 40.00 from Victor Litz back in 1997.
That store bought a few thousand bodies and necks from Kramer, when they went out of business in the early 1990's.
The guitar is one mean mofo, but can have sweet tones too.


----------



## StratCat

markxander said:


> View attachment 425644
> 
> 
> rented a cottage for the week, and space was tight with two kids and a big dog in the car. just enough room for a gig bag and one of these things. it was either this or a fishing rod and i am at peace with my decision.


you could probably catch a fish with that Tele. They can do pretty well everything.


----------



## Dorian2

I set up a friends Epi so I've been playing it for a bit.


----------



## ziggiemann

Today it's my 1969 Tele Thinline (in it's original custom colour) into my 1967 deluxe...


----------



## Derek_T

Collings I-35LC


----------



## BlueRocker

Every time I play this I wonder why I own anything else. (2014 Gibson Les Paul Traditional)


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Every time I play this I wonder why I own anything else. (2014 Gibson Les Paul Traditional)
> View attachment 426440


You don't have to


----------



## AJ6stringsting

This is an Epiphone Les Paul Custom with a Dragonfire Alnico 5 PAF Vintage Screamers ( 16.9k ohms ) , Wilkinson roller bridge and Schaller tailpiece with fine tuners with a push / push knob for the neck pickup.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

AJ6stringsting said:


> This is an Epiphone Les Paul Custom with a Dragonfire Alnico 5 PAF Vintage Screamers ( 16.9k ohms ) , Wilkinson roller bridge and Schaller tailpiece with fine tuners with a push / push knob for the neck pickup.
> 
> View attachment 426455


That is a classy LP. Very nice.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

When the "pandemic" locked us down, I had exclaimed "the end of the world, deserves an "end of the world" guitar"". Here is my DOOMSLAYER.
The wicker-flower seat is for comedic contrast.


----------



## elburnando

Alex said:


> Huber Piet running into a FM9 and stock clean and modulation presets. Atomic Neo 1x12 cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 397835


Very nice! Can I ask how you went about getting the Huber? Likely a bit out of my range, but who knows..
I see a few dealers may have one or 2, but can you order directly from Huber?


----------



## Alex

elburnando said:


> Very nice! Can I ask how you went about getting the Huber? Likely a bit out of my range, but who knows..
> I see a few dealers may have one or 2, but can you order directly from Huber?


Dealer only - the US has a few dealers and possibly in Canada. I bought the Piet without trem from Willcutt Guitars in Kentucky and the trem equipped Piet from Max Guitar in the Netherlands.


----------



## markxander

elburnando said:


> Very nice! Can I ask how you went about getting the Huber? Likely a bit out of my range, but who knows..
> I see a few dealers may have one or 2, but can you order directly from Huber?


Axe and you shall receive in Brantford is a dealer and has some, and Guitar Brando in Alberta recently became a Huber dealer too.


----------



## Wardo

50s Standard Tobacco Farmer.
Dot 335.
Beard Electric Resonator.

The Les Paul is the winner.


----------



## Alex

Eggle Macon. a bit sloppy but my vibrato is improving.









Patrick James Eggle Macon P90 neck pickup







youtube.com


----------



## Mark Brown

Alex said:


> Eggle Macon. a bit sloppy but my vibrato is improving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick James Eggle Macon P90 neck pickup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 426692


Yeah... sloppy, that's the word I was thinking of to describe it too 🤣

If that's sloppy I'm doomed. Sounds great to me. That vibrato is really nice and that guitar looks killer.


----------



## Alex

Mark Brown said:


> Yeah... sloppy, that's the word I was thinking of to describe it too 🤣
> 
> If that's sloppy I'm doomed. Sounds great to me. That vibrato is really nice and that guitar looks killer.


appreciate the good vibes....and you remain my biggest fan


----------



## Dorian2

Dorian2 said:


> I set up a friends Epi so I've been playing it for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 426297


The top of that sub woofer was driving me nuts when I looked at the pic. Clean your gear man. Cripes.


----------



## ezcomes

elburnando said:


> Very nice! Can I ask how you went about getting the Huber? Likely a bit out of my range, but who knows..
> I see a few dealers may have one or 2, but can you order directly from Huber?





markxander said:


> Axe and you shall receive in Brantford is a dealer and has some, and Guitar Brando in Alberta recently became a Huber dealer too.


Scott from AAYSR is a member here too...send him a message... @sh333


----------



## smorency

Everyday with this one is a great day.. 
Nash S-63 2007.


----------



## zztomato

A favourite for the past few weeks.


----------



## Milkman

I just remembered this one was sitting upstairs in a case, so I brought it out and restrung it. I'll be playing it this weekend I guess.

Although it clearly has modern adaptations, it's the Stratiest Strat I've ever Stratted, Stratocastorily speaking.

VegaTrem, Fishman Fluence pickups, Alder body, Solo paddle neck, graphtech nut and retainer, L-ion battery pack.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Alex, great playing and beautiful PRS. I knew what song it was in less than a second - Gary Moore could make his Les Pauls sing.



Alex said:


> Eggle Macon. a bit sloppy but my vibrato is improving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick James Eggle Macon P90 neck pickup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 426692


----------



## Alex

Dru Edwards said:


> Alex, great playing and beautiful PRS. I knew what song it was in less than a second - Gary Moore could make his Les Pauls sing.


The guitar is a Patrick James Eggle Macon. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Alex said:


> The guitar is a Patrick James Eggle Macon. Thanks for the comments.


It's one of the fanciest LPs I've laid eyes on. I really like the inlays too


----------



## Alex

Mutant_Guitar said:


> It's one of the fanciest LPs I've laid eyes on. I really like the inlays too


I've owned three PJE's - a S style a few years back (which had a slimmer neck) and more recently, a LP junior DC style and this Macon Singlecut. The Macon and the DC are very consistent in feel and playability. outstanding guitars imo - @gearlovin is also a fan.


----------



## Alex

Patrick James Eggle running through an Amplified Nation Dirty Wonderland and a Strymon Brigadier delay.









Patrick James Eggle Macon, Amplified Nation Dirty Wonderland, Strymon Brigadier







youtube.com


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Alex said:


> Patrick James Eggle running through an Amplified Nation Dirty Wonderland and a Strymon Brigadier delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick James Eggle Macon, Amplified Nation Dirty Wonderland, Strymon Brigadier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Yes.


----------



## zztomato

Still the best guitar I've ever had. 68 335. Just awesomeness.


----------



## FatStrat2

^ Nice. Looks ready to play.

Today I played my all-American Silverburst Partscaster w/ compound radius neck and custom wound pickup (15.5K). Comes in at 6.9lbs.


----------



## Mark Brown

Wowzers i love that.


----------



## Wardo

50s Standard Tobacco Picker through a 57 Deluxe.


----------



## BlueRocker

Some late night quiet acoustic type sounds: Epiphone Les Paul Ultra II with the nanomag pickup into a Roland AC-33 Acoustic amp and some YouTube drum tracks.


----------



## b-nads

This one got some surgery this morning. I recently put a set of Vinehams in it - Vivid neck and Whiskey Sour bridge, but I wrecked one of my original caps and wanted to go 50's style on the wiring anyway, so I ordered a harness from Knight. He did a great, tidy job, but after a bit of playing I just wasn't enjoying the Bourn pots, so I used both harnesses to make one this morning - my original 500 CTS pots with Knight's wiring, and I put a 22 cap back in the bridge position. It is roaring now and the controls are more to my preference on the feel and taper fronts.


----------



## BlueRocker

2017 Gibson Les Paul Tribute Goldtop. The Tributes punch way above their weight.


----------



## zztomato

b-nads said:


> I just wasn't enjoying the Bourn pots


Just curious what you didn't like about them?
I quite like the taper on the Bourns pots that I've used.


----------



## b-nads

I found the taper too abrupt - basically and on/off switch, but the caps probably contributed. Most importantly, they free-wheel - no resistance on the controls. I'm sure I could have gotten used to it, but at my age, why try ;-)


----------



## zztomato

b-nads said:


> I found the taper too abrupt - basically and on/off switch


Hmm, strange. I've found the opposite is true when compared to CTS pots. 
I used to use Dimarzio pots. They have a smooth more gradual taper and also a nice feel to turn- a bit more resistance than the Bourns pots.


----------



## markxander

I like the Bourns pots a lot because of the super low resistance but I can definitely get why some people wouldn't like to get used to it


----------



## Mark Brown

So after a recent rework, new pots, new bridge and the first of 3 pick up sets to try, she is strung and ready for action. I almost cannot believe it is the same guitar, other than the love I feel for it.

Here are the glamor shots 



















Still need to set the saddles for the neck radius and get the intonation, but sometimes you just wanna play it!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> So after a recent rework, new pots, new bridge and the first of 3 pick up sets to try, she is strung and ready for action. I almost cannot believe it is the same guitar, other than the love I feel for it.
> 
> Here are the glamor shots
> 
> View attachment 427554
> 
> 
> View attachment 427555
> 
> 
> Still need to set the saddles for the neck radius and get the intonation, but sometimes you just wanna play it!


sweet as genuine maple syrup


----------



## Xevyn

Did some work on this guy over the weekend - dyed the Pau Ferro board with Minwax True Black stain (the fingerboard had more of a reddish colour before), adjusted the string height, dressed and leveled a couple of frets, put some new D'Addario XS strings on it and now it plays like butter! The Vineham Texas Reds in it sound great through my new V40 amp 😊


----------



## Mark Brown

Xevyn said:


> Did some work on this guy over the weekend - dyed the Pau Ferro board with Minwax True Black stain (the fingerboard had more of a reddish colour before), adjusted the string height, dressed and leveled a couple of frets, put some new D'Addario XS strings on it and now it plays like butter! The Vineham Texas Reds in it sound great through my new V40 amp 😊
> View attachment 427567


Is that a mint guard??? Because if it is, I was under the impression that I did not like them but that would be 2 this week that I very much enjoy.

Looks like a player man, I like it a lot.


----------



## Xevyn

Mark Brown said:


> Is that a mint guard??? Because if it is, I was under the impression that I did not like them but that would be 2 this week that I very much enjoy.
> 
> Looks like a player man, I like it a lot.


Yup it is a mint guard - I bought it second hand but from what I recall they switched to the mint guard on the more recent models before they rebranded to "Vintera roadworn". I just wish I got my hands on one of the earlier models that came with Rosewood instead of PF. Other than that I enjoy it as much as my FCS strat.


----------



## Mark Brown

Xevyn said:


> I just wish I got my hands on one of the earlier models that came with Rosewood instead of PF.


Do you really notice that much a difference in the tone or playability or is it just a "rather" for the sake of it?


----------



## Xevyn

Mark Brown said:


> Do you really notice that much a difference in the tone or playability or is it just a "rather" for the sake of it?


It's more cosmetic and feel. I prefer the feel of rosewood over pau ferro...don't know how to describe it but it almost feels like my fingers are playing on laminate wood vs hardwood 

Tonewise I don't really notice a difference between the two.


----------



## MarkM

Xevyn said:


> Did some work on this guy over the weekend - dyed the Pau Ferro board with Minwax True Black stain (the fingerboard had more of a reddish colour before), adjusted the string height, dressed and leveled a couple of frets, put some new D'Addario XS strings on it and now it plays like butter! The Vineham Texas Reds in it sound great through my new V40 amp 😊
> View attachment 427567


Curious where you got that colour of pickup covers and Knobs?


----------



## Xevyn

MarkM said:


> Curious where you got that colour of pickup covers and Knobs?


The pickup covers and knobs are all stock. Fender does sell them separately though:



https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/fender-road-worn-strat-knobs-aged-white/





https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/fender-road-worn-stratocaster-pickup-covers-aged-white/


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I lent this guitar out for two years, to friend who lost his gear to a crazy woman after a divorce.
Finally got it back today , Squier neck / alder Stewart - MacDonald body, it has two Fender Custom Shop Texas Specials in the neck / middle position, a 12 .69k ohms Dragonfire Duo Rail pickup, Wilkinson tremolo and Sperzel locking tuners. Great Blues / Classic Rock guitar . Think SRV / 1970 's Jeff Beck tones .


----------



## BlueRocker

This one is like putting on your favorite t-shirt and underwear at the same time. Getting some love while the R9 is away. The BB 1 & 2 really suit this guitar well.
(2001 Gibson Custom Shop Class 5 Les Paul)


----------



## Strung_Out

markxander said:


> View attachment 425644
> 
> 
> rented a cottage for the week, and space was tight with two kids and a big dog in the car. just enough room for a gig bag and one of these things. it was either this or a fishing rod and i am at peace with my decision.


I want to know more about this one, @markxander


----------



## markxander

Strung_Out said:


> I want to know more about this one, @markxander


Does it look familiar??? 😁

It was directly and shamelessly inspired by the photos I've seen of yours, which imo is the nicest looking tele I've ever seen.

Pine MJT body, Cavalier Huge Lion pickups, and a neck from Erik Hansen. The neck is where I went pretty off-script -- it's roasted with a rosewood board, pretty flat radius, big stainless frets, and musicman style heel truss rod access.


----------



## allthumbs56

Back in love with my SG since it had some fretwork and a new nut. Man but they're easy to play.


----------



## Strung_Out

markxander said:


> Does it look familiar??? 😁
> 
> It was directly and shamelessly inspired by the photos I've seen of yours, which imo is the nicest looking tele I've ever seen.
> 
> Pine MJT body, Cavalier Huge Lion pickups, and a neck from Erik Hansen. The neck is where I went pretty off-script -- it's roasted with a rosewood board, pretty flat radius, big stainless frets, and musicman style heel truss rod access.
> 
> View attachment 427953


Figured that's what it was. I was waiting to see pics of the finished product! Turned out gorgeous! Love that you went off script with the neck. 

Also the relicing Mark and Matt did on that body looks great. Very authentic.


----------



## Kitten_shark

I like all of my guitars, but I like this one just a little bit extra.


----------



## Wardo

This one has kinda taken over and I like the 50s neck carve.


----------



## King Loudness

Had an impromptu visit with @faracaster and his wife today while they were in town in Halifax; they happened to stop into L&M and catch me while I was working. I decided to break out the Waterslide T I bought from Pete in the spring, restring it with 11s, and share some music.

W.


----------



## Derek_T

My beloved 51' Nocaster


----------



## AJ6stringsting

King Loudness said:


> Had an impromptu visit with @faracaster and his wife today while they were in town in Halifax; they happened to stop into L&M and catch me while I was working. I decided to break out the Waterslide T I bought from Pete in the spring, restring it with 11s, and share some music.
> 
> W.


Does it have a "B" bender device installed in that toneful Tele ?
The sound and playing is spectacular 👌!!!!


----------



## King Loudness

AJ6stringsting said:


> Does it have a "B" bender device installed in that toneful Tele ?
> The sound and playing is spectacular 👌!!!!


The bridge is called a Multi Bender and is made by Duesenberg. Essentially an updated version of the old Bigsby palm pedals. Same idea as a B bender, effectively.

W.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Zipping around on these old Jackson Dinkys today.


----------



## jdto

Straturday at the cottage


----------



## King Loudness

Tonight's weapon is the '66 Guild Starfire II.

W.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Something about traditional Strats that make you put those Super Strats with fire breathing humbuckers and Floyd Roses, aside ..... it brings out the Jimi Hendrix, Robin Trower, Eric Johnson, SRV.... Blues Thang out of me ....
I gave lessons to a guy that loves Hendrix , Curtis Mayfield, the Police and James Brown ....


----------



## Mark Brown

So the PJ Mask stickers...... those are a Fender Custom Shop option??


----------



## Budda




----------



## Prsman

Picked up this MIJ modified 60s strat a few weeks back. Really nice strat. Love the satin neck. Given’r on these two since noon 👍


----------



## Prsman

King Loudness said:


> Tonight's weapon is the '66 Guild Starfire II.
> 
> W.


Sounds deadly, Will!


----------



## jdto

Gibsunday with the Custom on the couch.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Mark Brown said:


> So the PJ Mask stickers...... those are a Fender Custom Shop option??


My then 6 year old Daughter ( now 14 ) .... I have to keep my guitars in their cases .... my 7 year has some SpongeBob and Ruby Gloom stickers 😱


----------



## Mark Brown

I like it man, I was going for humor, not necessarily at anyone's expense. My guitars have always lived high on the walls for the simple fact that every thing I own in this house under 4 feet is covered in Paw Patrol, PJ Masks and every other bloody sticker a child can get their hands on.


----------



## markxander

I've been looking for one of these long fellas on and off for a while, and I got this one this afternoon. It needs new strings, but it's set up nicely in A standard right now. In a perfect world, it would be a hardtail, but the hardtail version doesn't come in black sparkle so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Chito

My setup before the show today.


----------



## Alex

Reverend Reeves Gabrels Signature w/ Sustainiac, AXE FX II presets. simple but effective.


----------



## JRtele

Mark Brown said:


> I like it man, I was going for humor, not necessarily at anyone's expense. My guitars have always lived high on the walls for the simple fact that every thing I own in this house under 4 feet is covered in Paw Patrol, PJ Masks and every other bloody sticker a child can get their hands on.


My expensive guitars are locked in my office. The door to that room got a punch code the day I saw my (then) 3 year old trying to see how many bottle of scotch he could balance


----------



## cavemusic

Today is Gretsch day. Trying to pretend I'm Brian Setzer - . But seriously, this is a great guitar.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Love the Gretsch guitars Invasion !!!!


----------



## BGood

Da '08 Studio


----------



## Davidian

Re-igniting the flame with this PRS. Almost traded away but definitely not anymore.


----------



## zztomato

The 1964 SG special-standard conversion. She's a fine couch guitar.


----------



## Mark Brown

zztomato said:


> The 1964 SG special-standard conversion. She's a fine couch guitar.
> View attachment 428890


........ yeah, a couch guitar. That's what that is


----------



## zztomato

Mark Brown said:


> ........ yeah, a couch guitar. That's what that is


Well, couch duty tonight anyway. She is also a Rock n roll beast.


----------



## Dru Edwards

It's a beauty. I also have a wine red studio (2006 with gold hardware). 490R/498T and it rocks. Guessing you have the same pickups?

How do you like the top wrapping?



BGood said:


> Da '08 Studio
> View attachment 428850


----------



## BGood

Dru Edwards said:


> It's a beauty. I also have a wine red studio (2006 with gold hardware). 490R/498T and it rocks. Guessing you have the same pickups?
> 
> How do you like the top wrapping?


Thanks. I haven't opened the hood yet do I don't know about the pups, but they sound like a 490R/498T set ... I think. Pretty dark if I leave the amp's EQ to what my other LP (Tyson Tone PAFs) and SG (Probuckers) are set at. I like them. Got the neck pup down maybe 2mm from the ring, that's where it shines for me.

I always top wrap, mostly because I like the look, probably from a few wraparound bridges in my stable. Tonal difference, guess not. Easier bends they say, maybe because string angle to the bridge is greatly reduced.


----------



## Dru Edwards

BGood said:


> Thanks. I haven't opened the hood yet do I don't know about the pups, but they sound like a 490R/498T set ... I think. Pretty dark if I leave the amp's EQ to what my other LP (Tyson Tone PAFs) and SG (Probuckers) are set at. I like them. Got the neck pup down maybe 2mm from the ring, that's where it shines for me.
> 
> I always top wrap, mostly because I like the look, probably from a few wraparound bridges in my stable. Tonal difference, guess not. Easier bends they say, maybe because string angle to the bridge is greatly reduced.


I've always wanted to try to top wrap one of my Les Pauls or SGs but haven't done it yet. What's wrong with me? . One of these days.


----------



## Mark Brown

Dru Edwards said:


> I've always wanted to try to top wrap one of my Les Pauls or SGs but haven't done it yet. What's wrong with me? . One of these days.


You have to have something to look forward to in life.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mark Brown said:


> You have to have something to look forward to in life.


lol, I hope I have more than just top wrapping in life to look forward to


----------



## BGood

Dru Edwards said:


> lol, I hope I have more than just top wrapping in life to look forward to


That'll be a start, you can go on from there. But you have to do it.


----------



## zontar

Well yesterday:
































As well see of a friends guitars-- a variety of Eastwoods, and a70s SG Standard--with a great neck.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Our band has a big gig coming up so I’ve been exclusively playing bass, getting ready. After running through our set list twice this morning I picked up my long time #1 guitar, a 1991 Gibson SG 3 Knob Special. A couple hours later I put it down. It was like putting on your old comfy clothes and settling in with a six pack. The bonus is I think I came up with a chord progression for a new song. Have to write some lyrics now.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Kerry Brown said:


> Our band has a big gig coming up so I’ve been exclusively playing bass, getting ready. After running through our set list twice this morning I picked up my long time #1 guitar, a 1991 Gibson SG 3 Knob Special. A couple hours later I put it down. It was like putting on your old comfy clothes and settling in with a six pack. The bonus is I think I came up with a chord progression for a new song. Have to write some lyrics now.
> 
> View attachment 429208


My friend has one of these in black and it’s a killer guitar!


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

@Mark Brown , you’re on 🔥


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

I’m going to Blueskies festival and bringing this:








It’s a beaver creek parlour guitar. The bridge is lifting, my handy work, but plays really well. It likes hanging out at the fire pit all night long!


----------



## Wardo




----------



## VanillaTrice

Flying around the fretboard on this old Mexican strat today.


----------



## zztomato

^^^ with an Evans pickup too!


----------



## VanillaTrice

zztomato said:


> ^^^ with an Evans pickup too!


Sharp eye! Classic Hot Lead Eliminator II. It sounds glorious in this thing. I’ll bring it to you in another year or so for a re-fret and you can take it for a spin!


----------



## Mark Brown

I am starting to wonder how many of the same/different guitar I can post.... this is the third iteration in as many weeks. 
New set of Xotic RV-60's (Thank you) which might I say are amazing. Wired with a 3 way with Neck, Neck Bridge and Bridge with the mid blend and a master tone. As it stands right now, this is a strong contender for getting flipped over to the Strat.










Don't mind the jack, I discovered the hard way that leaving excess wire in the cavity when said wire is braided/pushback is a bad idea and grounds it out. Learning is tough.

Got a black guard and if Canada Post finds those Vinehams, we will go 4 for 4


----------



## FatStrat2

This long weekend I started my project of replacing some of my 9.5" radius Strat necks w/ compound radius. There's always a risk, but this first attempt came out good. 10" - 12" radius, old-fashioned string rollers, lefty headstock on an "Ice Blue Metallic" Strat hardtail (6.2lbs). Very resonant guitar w/ the new neck, didn't think it would affect it that much, but it really rings now.


----------



## Mark Brown

Did you alter your existing neck or purchase a compound radius one?


----------



## FatStrat2

My skills ain't that in depth, it's another neck - but you're giving me ideas, damn it!


----------



## Mark Brown

FatStrat2 said:


> My skills ain't that in depth, it's another neck - but you're giving me ideas, damn it!


Now you have an extra neck man.... see where I am going with this 

Plus, if my foolish adventures have taught anyone anything, you don't have the skills until you fuck it up a whole lot and learn


----------



## Alex

Simon Law SVL running straight into a Soldano SLO 30. Overdrive channel to start with gain set at 2.5 (lots of gain on tap). Gain reduced to 1 during the clip which has a nice classic rock crunch. Next is Normal channel on the crunch setting, gain at 5. Great pushed clean tone to my ears. No effects, recorded on iPhone.


----------



## BlueRocker

Once I get the rusty strings off, a new old stock 2020 Gibson Les Paul Classic Faded Limited Edition (that's a mouthful) in Iced Tea Burst.


----------



## Budda

Most of my time was with the now vineham loaded R9 today.


----------



## BlueRocker

Budda said:


> Most of my time was with the now vineham loaded R9 today.
> 
> View attachment 430137


Those look really good in the double white for that guitar.


----------



## Budda

BlueRocker said:


> Those look really good in the double white for that guitar.


This has been the consensus thus far lol


----------



## VanillaTrice

Rehearsal in multiple tunings today 🤦‍♂️.


----------



## Mark Brown

Well, I couldn't stop myself.... I tore her open and this is what happened. 










I was gonna throw this into the Northern, but I was still having too much fun with the blender circuit and some nifty new sounds. So in the Plus it went. Those are the Vineham Dippers I just came into and I have to say I like them. Still going to need some more time to decide which set to keep, the xotic or these, but time will tell. I have them head to head right now and while the wiring is vastly different between the two sets, its enough to know.


----------



## mhammer

My Jaggard (that was the brand decal on the headstock, before I refinished it). It was a beater I picked up cheap, probably at the old Ottawa Songbird location. The pickups are ones I wound. The body was routed for two angled pickups, and for a vibrato bridge as well. The bridge pickup is a rewound Jaguar with the claw. The headstock has been chopped down. I forget what the original finish was, but I put on a few thin coats of shellac to finish it. The toggle between the volume and tone controls is a phase switch for the neck pickup that also cuts the bass. With that bass cut, when neck and bridge are both on you get a sound that is surprisingly similar to neck+middle cluck on a Strat, without requiring the third pickup. The tone control is bidirectional, with different cuts in each direction from the midpoint. I cut the pickguard from a piece of creme pickguard sheet I bought at the old Gibson factory in Kalamazoo in 1982. Now that the saddles have been adjusted right, it's a nice player.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

zztomato said:


> ^^^ with an Evans pickup too!


On a different forum, a few folks were raging about Evans pickups. 

Are they that good ?


----------



## Xevyn

Mark Brown said:


> Well, I couldn't stop myself.... I tore her open and this is what happened.
> 
> View attachment 430308
> 
> 
> I was gonna throw this into the Northern, but I was still having too much fun with the blender circuit and some nifty new sounds. So in the Plus it went. Those are the Vineham Dippers I just came into and I have to say I like them. Still going to need some more time to decide which set to keep, the xotic or these, but time will tell. I have them head to head right now and while the wiring is vastly different between the two sets, its enough to know.


Very nice! I'm thinking of picking up a set of the Dippers as well. I was just messaging Craig about the differences between the "Slow Burn" and the "Dippers" and he said that the "Slow Burn" pickups are basically a mix of the 59's and the Dippers with just a touch of mid scoop whereas the Dippers have more of a mid scoop which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Mark Brown

The dippers are fantastic.

I have them up against a pair of Xotic RV60s right now and I am leaning hard into the dippers. They are less bright than the xotics, I think... I suck at describing this stuff. Either way, for the price, I can promise you won't be disappointed. 

I would happily throw up a sound sample if you want... but that might turn you off of them. I don't typically do things justice.


----------



## mhammer

AJ6stringsting said:


> On a different forum, a few folks were raging about Evans pickups.
> 
> Are they that good ?


I visited the Evans shop in Victoria, some 35 years ago, and had a nice chat with the two guys who were the business and made them. Perhaps there are other pickups being made under that name, but if zz is referring to the ones I'm thinking of, they were decent. Among the "name" players who used them were Jeff Healey, Colin James, and apparently Stevie Ray Vaughan had some in one of his guitars (a Mark Erlewine build, IIRC).

I was only there to pick up some polepieces, and they graciously sold me a small handful. Couldn't tell you what alnico formula they were, and I think I still have them somewhere, but they were a little chunkier than normal. Not fat, fat, fat, but maybe 1mm bigger diameter.

The Evans Eliminators are the "other" type of hum-rejecting single-coil-sized pickup. Inside the cover are two yin-yang-shaped coilforms, each with three polepieces, that snuggle up against each other. You won't find many or any pictures of them, but I was fortunate to see the bins of half-coilforms and how they fit together under the plastic cover. The clever part was that the way the flatwork was cut allowed the same coilform to be used for either half/side. 

I had a long chat with Rod Evans, and his then-partner, about stacked single-coils, and he felt they just lacked soul, and had never really appealed to him. Personally, I find that those players who use them sound a little strident to my ears, but then what I'm hearing is not just the pickups but a bunch of other things, like Tube Screamers with their midhump. So I can't judge.

In the 35 years since I visited the Evans facility, there have been various attempts to get a decent hum-free sound in a Strat form-factor. Dual-rails pickups, like Joe Barden's, are one approach, but they have a sensing area that is different from a true single coil. Chip Kinman's pickups (U.S. patent #5,668,520 if you want to look it up), which are a version of stacked humbucker, is one approach, that uses a sort of dummy coil underneath the main coil, but with a conventional up-down polepiece-type sensing pattern.. Lindy Fralin currently makes a similar sort of hum-rejecting Strat-sized pickup, except he uses blades, rather than polepieces in his, and joins the two halves together in a different fashion. Because the two sections have to have opposite magnetic polarity, in order to be hum rejecting, one of the challenges is the zone where the D and G strings come close. From what I understand, there is a risk is a "dead: zone if one bends the string away from its own polepiece towards the other. Fralin's use of the bent blades is intended to solve or get around that problem, from what I gather.


----------



## BlueRocker

Gibson SG 70's Tribute into a Roland AC-33 acoustic amp (running on batteries). Don't see that every day! I find the SG may be the ultimate couch guitar, and the mini humbuckers can pull off some passable jazzy tones.


----------



## Jack Donaghy

2011 Telecaster American standard


----------



## Wardo

335, it was headin off the island there for awhile but I got a set of slot files and went at it. The guitar plays real good now and I didn’t mess up with the files. Gave the Les Paul nut a touch up as well. Both of them stay in tune, don’t creep sharp and open chords are in tune without having to tune some of the strings a bit flat; so it’s not pressing sharp anymore.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Prsman

Humid morning deck playing with the first cup of the day…fun!

I played five of these MIJ Modded 60s strats before pulling the trigger. All were pretty impressive but this one stood out for me…super light, resonant and killer fret work.


----------



## ezcomes

Had Misty out with Goldie for a jam
The cab has G12-M70's...so far, i don't see the hate for the speakers...sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Well, I get a rare several hour window to dime my amps as the family visits and they all hang out in the back yard.

So thought I'd step out into my backyard sauna and take a pic of what I'm playing today. Warming up with a Blueridge BR70, and then it's the Squire Classic Vibe Bass VI with a capo to put it in normal guitar octave. Freaking inspiring and fun instrument! It never gets old with this thing and honestly sounds amazing no desire to upgrade the pickups. It did need new tuners and it has LaBella Bass VI strings on it and plays great now.

























It might get loud


----------



## Roots-Picker

I had been ignoring my K-line Springfield for the past few weeks and figured that I’d better show her a little love. I was pleasantly surprised to find that the guitar was perfectly in tune after sitting on the rack for damn near a month! Had a good hour-long noodling session playing through my Dr Z Jetta….fun times!


----------



## StratCat

Candy Cola PJ.


----------



## markxander

My SG search went exactly as planned -- this Players Edition Double Anniversary uhhh SG (pictured with the amp I bought during the SG search)


----------



## BlueRocker

markxander said:


> My SG search went exactly as planned -- this Players Edition Double Anniversary uhhh SG (pictured with the amp I bought during the SG search)
> 
> View attachment 431357


Nice SG!

I'm going to have a matching 335 and Les Paul in a couple of weeks when they come back from refin.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Getting a little practice in this morning on these two old shred sticks.


----------



## SWLABR

Working on my “Brown Sound”.
Can’t decide which Flanger gets closer. Both are adequate.


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> Working on my “Brown Sound”.
> Can’t decide which Flanger gets closer. Both are adequate.
> View attachment 431456
> View attachment 431457


I'd go for the one that can shoot down a MIG-29


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> I'd go for the one that can shoot down a MIG-29


For an Amazon cheapo pedal, it’s pretty sweet.


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> For an Amazon cheapo pedal, it’s pretty sweet.


And deadly! HAWKER SIDDELEY HARRIER | Tangmere Museum
(How sad is it that I know what plane is on an Amazon flanger for absolutely no reason)


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> And deadly! HAWKER SIDDELEY HARRIER | Tangmere Museum
> (How sad is it that I know what plane is on an Amazon flanger for absolutely no reason)
> 
> View attachment 431461


It’s not sad brother!! 
It’s called being in depth!


----------



## Dorian2

Still playing that Epi LP Custom. Dialing in Mesa tones with the FM3 with it.


----------



## Budda

Did a little pickup tweak, gonna put my usual strings on it tomorrow. The tailpiece is at the wood so may see how top wrapping feels on it vs raising it (currently clears the bridge).


----------



## Mark Brown

Budda said:


> View attachment 431511
> 
> 
> Did a little pickup tweak, gonna put my usual strings on it tomorrow. The tailpiece is at the wood so may see how top wrapping feels on it vs raising it (currently clears the bridge).


I think the rule is we need new pictures of it man if you are gonna cross post to threads, it only seems fair


----------



## Prsman

Budda said:


> View attachment 431511
> 
> 
> Did a little pickup tweak, gonna put my usual strings on it tomorrow. The tailpiece is at the wood so may see how top wrapping feels on it vs raising it (currently clears the bridge).


That’s a beaut man. Congrats 🤜


----------



## SWLABR

Budda said:


> View attachment 431511
> 
> 
> Did a little pickup tweak, gonna put my usual strings on it tomorrow. The tailpiece is at the wood so may see how top wrapping feels on it vs raising it (currently clears the bridge).


I had never top wrapped a Les but the Parts Paul I just put together seemed a perfect candidate. I honestly can’t tell the difference! Ha, ha.


----------



## Budda

SWLABR said:


> I had never top wrapped a Les but the Parts Paul I just put together seemed a perfect candidate. I honestly can’t tell the difference! Ha, ha.


I notice the tension drop immediately.


----------



## SWLABR

Budda said:


> I notice the tension drop immediately.


I was expecting “slinky” but it’s not overly more slinky than my Goldtop or Silverburst. Both are traditional setups.


----------



## markxander

still cranking out scumbag acdc riffs on my new SG.


----------



## Mark Brown

markxander said:


> View attachment 431557
> 
> 
> still cranking out scumbag acdc riffs on my new SG.
> 
> View attachment 431558


So is anyone gonna tell him? I don't wanna have to be the one.....

Nice looking *SG *man.


----------



## Derek_T

Mark Brown said:


> So is anyone gonna tell him? I don't wanna have to be the one.....
> 
> Nice looking *SG *man.


It could be considered an SG: Semi-hollow Gretsch


----------



## markxander

Derek_T said:


> It could be considered an SG: Semi-hollow Gretsch


unfortunately this SG is fully hollow


----------



## Ti-Ron

markxander said:


> unfortunately this SG is fully hollow


Sooooooo much hollow!


----------



## Alex

Murphy Lab Gibson Les Paul with a Keeley Halo delay. 1st preset is the "halo" setting. hitting a few chords.


----------



## HolttChris

1960 Supro Belmont


----------



## Alex

Fender Strat heavy relic - chunky neck. Has a bit of Trevor Rabin's Strat vibe.










Wildwood 10 Fender Strat w/ AXE FX II "lonely heart" preset


"Lonely Heart Solo" preset on AXE FX II, Wildwood 10 Heavy Relic Strat




youtube.com


----------



## Prsman

These two and man, both sound grand through my dr Dan champ. I’ve been disabling the IR on my Iridium and running it into the champ (on the round setting). Really nice, believable tone.


----------



## Alex

Changed the strings on PJE Macon. iPhone recording with volume in and out.






- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## King Loudness

Played a few today but the one who made it to camera was my Raven LP copy with a '79 T Top in the bridge position.

W.


----------



## wraub

It'll be this one today, need to break it in after I got it together yesterday.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

King Loudness said:


> Played a few today but the one who made it to camera was my Raven LP copy with a '79 T Top in the bridge position.
> 
> W.


Nice stuff. 

Do you record straight to phone and go with that?


----------



## danreid2727

Hondo SX Liquid/P90's


----------



## MetalTele79

I got home early today so I spent about an hour with my Greco.


----------



## King Loudness

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Nice stuff.
> 
> Do you record straight to phone and go with that?


Generally a lot of the videos are just the iPhone mic, yeah. Sometimes I get fancy and do a production in Garageband and bounce a wav. out but a lot of it is point and shoot with the room sound when inspiration strikes.

W.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Thanks for the response. 

I made a video the other day as a test and think I'll do more than one take before I share haha. 

Just wondering how people capture their videos so I can try and improve there. 

No iphone here, android. Anyway your videos always sound pretty fantastic but of course that is also your playing ability.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Zipping around on this ancient Washburn today.


----------



## danreid2727

My Chibson LP


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Played the white one tonight.








Plays great, very fast satin neck. I haven’t figured out the volume and tone knob thing yet but was able to get some good volume swiells. I’m starting to understand the Stratocaster.


----------



## King Loudness

'88 Kramer Nightswan tonight, in honour of the great Jason Becker. For those who haven't checked out his story, please do so.

W.


----------



## wraub




----------



## Alex

My Les Paul plugged into my AXE FX II with a preset with wah and using an expression pedal. Started noodling around and ended up playing my favorite Sabbath tune. Tuning is dropped to C# to match the recording which I've never tried - nice and slinky! My iPhone doesn't seem too like the wah as the volume is dropping in and out.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Artsy 80s noodles on this one today 😆


----------



## Sneaky

My morning Joe…


----------



## Bluestone

'99 Yamaha Pacifica 312ll (all stock except for the new stainless steel block saddles)


----------



## markxander

the gear corner got a much needed vacuum, and i stole a few minutes with my EBMM Valentine. looked at the serial number and saw it was made only a couple months after my Stingray RS -- have to say 2018 is a great vintage for these guitars.


----------



## Vally

Fuzzy dagger said:


> Played the white one tonight.
> View attachment 432810
> 
> Plays great, very fast satin neck. I haven’t figured out the volume and tone knob thing yet but was able to get some good volume swiells. I’m starting to understand the Stratocaster.


Love the white Strat, my favourite of all colors. Currently on the hunt.


----------



## Sneaky

Vally said:


> Love the white Strat, my favourite of all colors. Currently on the hunt.


White is not a colour! 😀


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Sneaky said:


> White is not a colour! 😀


The only colours are Red Green and Blue.

I graduated from kindergarten way long ago! 

Oh no did I screw up? crap I think I did. Yellow has to be in there right? OH man what are the Trimary colours? is it even called that?


----------



## Sneaky

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> The only colours are Red Green and Blue.
> 
> I graduated from kindergarten way long ago!
> 
> Oh no did I screw up? crap I think I did. Yellow has to be in there right? OH man what are the Trimary colours? is it even called that?


My favourite colour is clear…


----------



## MetalTele79

El Dégas today.


----------



## BlueRocker

MetalTele79 said:


> El Dégas today.


Now we know where the Gibson Theodore got it's inspiration - sharp looking wood on that one.


----------



## Alex

Fender Wildwood 10 Heavy Relic Strat, Amplified Nation Dirty Wonderland, cleanish tone, noodling.


----------



## Budda

Some day I’ll make a private yt channel and post vids like Alex does. Eventually!










G0 post pickup swap tonight. Sounded great before, sounds great now. Gonna raise the tailpiece a bit as it has the most tension of the 4 les pauls


----------



## Wardo

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> The only colours are Red Green and Blue.
> 
> I graduated from kindergarten way long ago!
> 
> Oh no did I screw up? crap I think I did. Yellow has to be in there right? OH man what are the Trimary colours? is it even called that?


Red Green Blue
Yellow Magenta Cyan

At least that's what they told me in art collage .. lol


----------



## Wardo

Budda said:


> Gonna raise the tailpiece a bit as it has the most tension of the 4 les pauls


Mine was decked from the factory. Brought it up so the bottom ring on the stud was a little more than 1/8 on the high E side and a bit more than that on the low E side. Be different for all of them but when I got done with the set up and particularly after filing the nut slots the guitar came out real good.


----------



## smartcanuck

bw66 said:


> Haven't played yet today, but it will be my S&P dread when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> If I wasn't married...


Ha ha I am married, and my wife bought ESP LTD MH-10 for me to learn playing. Provided that I torture the garage with my sound. That's what she said.


----------



## Guitar101

Not playing anything right now but I'm going to grab my Seagull Performer Mini Jumbo and play Kristofferson's Sunday Morning Coming Down

What are the 3 primary colors?









Using this color wheel as an example, it can be read as follows: Three Primary Colors (Ps): *Red, Yellow, Blue*. Three Secondary Colors (S'): Orange, Green, Violet. Six Tertiary Colors (Ts): Red-Orange, Yellow-Orange, Yellow-Green, Blue-Green, Blue-Violet, Red-Violet, which are formed by mixing a primary with a secondary.


----------



## Budda

Wardo said:


> Mine was decked from the factory. Brought it up so the bottom ring on the stud was a little more than 1/8 on the high E side and a bit more than that on the low E side. Be different for all of them but when I got done with the set up and particularly after filing the nut slots the guitar came out real good.


Yeah my R9 and Custom sit a little bit off the body. This one is an 08 and someone had a preference lol. Maybe they ran 9s.


----------



## Mooh

Got a cortisone shot yesterday in my left hand, pinky side, and will start some scales and exercises as therapy today using one of the Godin LG’s, maybe capoed to help with my reach until things improve.


----------



## BlueRocker

2020 Gibson Les Paul Classic Faded Limited Edition Iced Tea (Left). They were a L&M special order for Rocktober 2020 - I found a new one at a small shop in Drummondville. Love the satin finish - excuse the potato cam photo.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

A great combo! Played some folk, rock and jazz last night, easily dialed in the appropriate sounds. Very full sounding, rode the neck pickup most of the night with the treble rolled down. Very “brown” sounding. Love it.


----------



## HolttChris

1960 Gibson ES-345


----------



## MetalTele79

My '94 MIM Strat.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Strung_Out

These have been on a non-stop rotation.


----------



## Mark Brown

That up there, that's a hard act to follow... but today, it's this lovely pairing.


----------



## Strung_Out

I feel like I need to know more about that amp chassis


----------



## Mark Brown

Strung_Out said:


> I feel like I need to know more about that amp chassis


Careful what you wish for 









Now I'm Building a Tube Amp! 5F1 Champ


Well, as you are all tired of hearing, the time has come to build a 5F1 Champ. Got the last of the parts today, I'll inventory them later. I went a foolish route and bought some 0.080 Aluminum sheet to build into a chassis. Problem is I guess they got tired of looking for 0.080" and sold me...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Dazza

'97 LPB-3
I bought this early 2019 and during the extended 'covid-no-gig' years tried every typical way of wiring 3 humbuckers to 4 controls. In each wiring scheme there's always a compromise. I'm an old school player that favours 50's wiring and typical 2 vol/2 tone. However the neck vol pot is push/pull that selects between neck and middle pickups. This gives me standard B / BN / N plus BM / M options for some unique tones. Much improved over the standard wiring option.

It's a bright 1 piece mahogany body with the typical snappy ebony board. Only 1 stock 57 Classic remained when I bought it used. It's been host to Gibson Custombuckers, OX4 and Wizz pickups. I'm not a fan of 57's but matched-coil winds definitely work better here compared to offset coils where the extra clarity resultingly sounded too thin. There's a Sigil 'Shaw' type wound hotter to approximate a 'Tom Holmes-esque original' 57 Classic in the bridge, the stock '57 in the middle and a BB1 that suits the neck. I also used an uncommon audio taper 300k bridge volume pot to lower the resonant peak and 500k pots elsewhere, all cts audio taper. I'm happy with how it sounds and functions and thankfully get to play out again.

Daz


----------



## BlueRocker

Dazza said:


> View attachment 434425
> 
> 
> '97 LPB-3
> I bought this early 2019 and during the extended 'covid-no-gig' years tried every typical way of wiring 3 humbuckers to 4 controls. In each wiring scheme there's always a compromise. I'm an old school player that favours 50's wiring and typical 2 vol/2 tone. However the neck vol pot is push/pull that selects between neck and middle pickups. This gives me standard B / BN / N plus BM / M options for some unique tones. Much improved over the standard wiring option.
> 
> It's a bright 1 piece mahogany body with the typical snappy ebony board. Only 1 stock 57 Classic remained when I bought it used. It's been host to Gibson Custombuckers, OX4 and Wizz pickups. I'm not a fan of 57's but matched-coil winds definitely work better here compared to offset coils where the extra clarity resultingly sounded too thin. There's a Sigil 'Shaw' type wound hotter to approximate a 'Tom Holmes-esque original' 57 Classic in the bridge, the stock '57 in the middle and a BB1 that suits the neck. I also used an uncommon audio taper 300k bridge volume pot to lower the resonant peak with 500k pots elsewhere, all cts audio taper. I'm happy with how it sounds and functions and thankfully get to play out again.
> 
> Daz


Thanks that's good info.


----------



## zztomato

Woohoo! This puppy is one dynamic mofo!


----------



## Mark Brown

zztomato said:


> Woohoo! This puppy is one dynamic mofo!
> View attachment 434711


WTF is that behind the tailpiece?


----------



## zztomato

Mark Brown said:


> WTF is that behind the tailpiece?


A flowery wood thingy.

It's a nod to a brief period in 61/62 when Gibson used those on a few SG style guitars with a vibrola tailpiece. I took the wiggle stick off and put on a wraptail.


----------



## Choo5440

On a trip to Seattle. Stopped into emerald city guitars and played a '62 335, and a' 64 Tele. Never going to own a guitar like this, but they were fun to play


----------



## justhereforthechicks

Not playing anything until my post count goes up and I can post a wanted ad.


----------



## Vally

My guitar is on the way, I will post when I get get it. 7 more days 🎸🎸


----------



## b-nads

I’m bouncing between two this morning - the ES335 that I just put a set of killer Manlius pickups in, and the 2014 J45 I just picked up. Riffin’ some Pearl Jam to get psyched up for the show tonight ;-).


----------



## Mark Brown

This one does not get enough love. Tonight, I loved her hard.










I fight with my strat and we like it that way. I find with this I have to be gentle to get the most out of her.


----------



## MarkM

danreid2727 said:


>


That would be awesome on Offtopics!


----------



## Budda

Got a couple hours in. It’s a fun one.


----------



## MarkM

Mark Brown said:


> That up there, that's a hard act to follow... but today, it's this lovely pairing.
> 
> View attachment 434326


OK, it’s time you put a cabinet around that with all those girls running around. They could knock that off, burn or electrocute themselves!

Girls and tubes are valuable.


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> OK, it’s time you put a cabinet around that with all those girls running around. They could knock that off, burn or electrocute themselves!
> 
> Girls and tubes are valuable.


Knocking it off isn't a possibility, it was designed to rest on top and not fall. Burning and electrocution are real possibilities however. To say the least, it is not a kid friendly environment 

There is a baby gate up when I am not in here, and most the time when I am.

Given the thread though, today I was jammin on the Strat again. All this talk of Sweet Child O' Mine and I had to break it out. Is it sacrilege to play anything from Slash on a Strat? I just don't know.

Funny enough, it is probably the only single riff I actually know. I am not big in the song department. That being said, playing along with that song is hella fun and you can really work some chops up in the 18-21 fret range

I will save us all yet another picture of it


----------



## MarkM

Plywood box works, with a grill?


----------



## Alex

Kiesel Holdsworth w/ Waza Air Headphones. Great combo - the Kiesel is a very fine instrument and the studio clean tones in the Waza are outstanding.


----------



## SaucyJack

The shit-hauled '81 Greco SE600! A wonderful strat!


----------



## JRtele

Took the day off from work to recover from a weekend of wedding/groomsman shenanigans in Halifax.

After the earlier Kijiji thread and lusting for another LP I decided to pull a nearly forgotten one out of its case and give it some attention.










Gibson R5 Hot Mod Wraptail. Played it through my home office phaez for an hour before grabbing my little guy from school.


----------



## Derek_T

Trusted 335 once again


----------



## JRtele

Another night of pulling guitars from cases instead of my go to rack after the kids went to bed. 
‘93 LPC, just came back from my guy getting a Pearly Gates into the bridge. Hotter than I expected, took a bit of playing with EQ settings to find the sound tonight (I was feeling some Def Leppard).


----------



## Vally

Got this today, 60’s hybrid Strat.


----------



## Budda

overdid it at work a little but still put some time into this one. Gotta tidy up the basement (dealer pic)


----------



## danreid2727

Borrowed from my buddy, Wardo


----------



## JRtele

danreid2727 said:


> View attachment 435976
> 
> Borrowed from my buddy, Wardo


Thank you for this lovely contribution to the conversation.


----------



## Alex

PRS DGT. Very versatile guitar.


----------



## Wardo

Broadcaster


----------



## gretsch4me

ES330...


----------



## King Loudness

My '88 Kramer Nightswan. 13 year old me is in love!






W.


----------



## Prsman

Under dodgy legion lighting


----------



## VanillaTrice

Hacking around on this thing this week.


----------



## Mooh

Godin SD.


----------



## gretsch4me

Eric Johnson Strat...


----------



## Mooh

I was going to say this is my teaching rig, but since I no longer have a stage rig per se, this becomes my sole rig by default. Anyway, the Godin LG.


----------



## Strung_Out

Been spending a lot of time with this one over the past couple days.


----------



## markxander

trying out some Daniel Donato lessons on YouTube with the Valentine straight into my Tone Master DR. this kid can reaaaaaally play.


----------



## King Loudness

These whammy bars are making me thirsty!

W.


----------



## tdotrob

King Loudness said:


> View attachment 436734
> 
> 
> These whammy bars are making me thirsty!
> 
> W.


Best post ever on GC forum!


----------



## King Loudness

tdotrob said:


> Best post ever on GC forum!


I don't suppose that could be a line in a Woody Allen movie, eh?

W.


----------



## Mark Brown

Surprise surprise... it is the plus, Again.

I was trying to fry some eggs on the Champ and thought I would mic it up to see what happened. This is why I don't learn songs, noodles are fun. I like this little ditty and you can hear the progression of "oh this is kinda nifty" to full on going for it. Now, that doesn't mean it is good LOL but listening back on it, I can hear how it goes from discovery to loving every minute of it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mark-brown-171515057%2Fnoodles-for-days


----------



## StratCat

Vally said:


> Got this today, 60’s hybrid Strat.
> 
> View attachment 435961


Do you favour one Mesa over the other (Express vs. Fillmore)?


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Used this rig tonight. The amp is perfect, I set it at ten watts, it sounds so full. I’ve had it for about five years and I’ve really figured it out. The traditional is just a stellar guitar. The Sanford Magnetics “59’s” pups, and this amp (and a smidge of technique), nails the sounds I need for the country rock/ R&B stuff we do.


----------



## Vally

StratCat said:


> Do you favour one Mesa over the other (Express vs. Fillmore)?


I think both are capable of doing any style you like to play, but the Fillmore would definitely shine with chime and sparkle and some nice creamy strat tones. The express will give some extra gain for sure. Honestly it would be hard to pick a favourite.


----------



## bw66

A rare non-acoustic day:


----------



## audiorep2

1969 Jazz Bass . At the Skillet Lickers Reunion Jam yesterday .


----------



## Prsman

I must say, these lowly, poly-coated PRS’s sound pretty friggin sweet!


----------



## MarkM

Prsman said:


> I must say, these lowly, poly-coated PRS’s sound pretty friggin sweet!
> View attachment 436906
> View attachment 436907


Careful those two are very close together and appear to be fond of each other! Wouldn’t want any cross breeding?


----------



## Vally

Prsman said:


> I must say, these lowly, poly-coated PRS’s sound pretty friggin sweet!
> View attachment 436906
> View attachment 436907


I’m pretty sure poly doesn’t change the sound.


----------



## Mark Brown

Vally said:


> I’m pretty sure poly doesn’t change the sound.


shhhh don't tell anyone, not that they would believe you anyway


----------



## Prsman

Vally said:


> I’m pretty sure poly doesn’t change the sound.


I don’t have a clue, but I certainly know I don’t give a $hit 😂


----------



## JRtele

I may hate on strats, but there’s a reason I still own one. When the mood of the evening calls for Clapton, a LP isn’t going to cut it.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Picked up this ancient Profile superstrat yesterday on my way to a gig. Trying to decide if I should change pickups and try to make nice with this cheap pot steel bridge. Neck/middle sounds pretty good though 🤷‍♂️😆


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## CDWaterloo

Fuzzy dagger said:


> View attachment 436766
> 
> Used this rig tonight. The amp is perfect, I set it at ten watts, it sounds so full. I’ve had it for about five years and I’ve really figured it out. The traditional is just a stellar guitar. The Sanford Magnetics “59’s” pups, and this amp (and a smidge of technique), nails the sounds I need for the country rock/ R&B stuff we do.


Nice Lester. Is this a 2015 LP standard golden pearl?


----------



## RonzoRif

My new Fender Stratocaster


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

CDWaterloo said:


> Nice Lester. Is this a 2015 LP standard golden pearl?


It’s a 2012 Traditional that I had to refinish. I lent it to a friend and I think it lived next to a heat source that lifted the paint. No biggie.

I ordered the “fifties vintage goldtop” spray bombs from Great Lakes custom colours and had at ‘er. The finish was quite a bit lighter than the original. Is it closer to fifties vintage? I don’t know. The laquer is excellent and went on without a hitch. It turned out perfect. The only goof was mine, in that I scraped the top of the binding less than a millimeter onto the top so there’s a bit of a shadow beside some of the binding.
To forestall anyone saying I should be annoyed with my friend, I’m not. You might be but I’m not. S**t happens, it’s a great guitar, and a fun project to do. I’m actually pleased with the way it turned out.
Couple of other things; GlCC also has a a paint called modern factory gold top that might be closer to the original colour, my bad for not investigating that. Also, I bought the guitar used with a pea sized gouge a couple of inches below the stop bar. I was able to make that go away. 
Re-reading this I sound a bit defensive, I don’t mean to. It was an interesting process to go through


----------



## MarkM

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 437560


An SG is the only guitar I never could fall for?

cool with P90’s!


----------



## Mark Brown

Fuzzy dagger said:


> It’s a 2012 Traditional that I had to refinish. I lent it to a friend and I think it lived next to a heat source that lifted the paint. No biggie.
> 
> I ordered the “fifties vintage goldtop” spray bombs from Great Lakes custom colours and had at ‘er. The finish was quite a bit lighter than the original. Is it closer to fifties vintage? I don’t know. The laquer is excellent and went on without a hitch. It turned out perfect. The only goof was mine, in that I scraped the top of the binding less than a millimeter onto the top so there’s a bit of a shadow beside some of the binding.
> To forestall anyone saying I should be annoyed with my friend, I’m not. You might be but I’m not. S**t happens, it’s a great guitar, and a fun project to do. I’m actually pleased with the way it turned out.
> Couple of other things; GlCC also has a a paint called modern factory gold top that might be closer to the original colour, my bad for not investigating that. Also, I bought the guitar used with a pea sized gouge a couple of inches below the stop bar. I was able to make that go away.
> Re-reading this I sound a bit defensive, I don’t mean to. It was an interesting process to go through


Only intentional douchebags earn my scorn. Accidents happen every day. 
Oh the patience my children have taught forced upon me. 

Nice refin on it man. Something something make lemonade


----------



## jdto

Today I took my new SG to band practice and it was killer. My Les Pauls are jealous/nervous


----------



## silvertonebetty

The epiphone lesPaul


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## BlueRocker

Quiet evening in a hotel


----------



## Mark Brown

Been playing the balls off this LTD a lot more lately. I have rediscovered my love of high gain. What can I say.... I tried to refine myself, it was a failure. 

You know, I bought it because it filled a void but having gotten some hours on it lately, this is a very fine guitar.










Who Knows, if this keeps up I might finally put it all back together.


----------



## jdto

I got some new toys today - Marshall SV20h with matching cab and an Ironman II Mini to tame it. The whole setup sounds freakin glorious and I am a very happy boy!

The SG is still hogging most of my time, but I had to give the LP a whirl, too.


----------



## Alex

PRS DGT running high gain and hitting a few power chords....Friedman HBE preset on my AXE FX II.


----------



## Mark Brown

Alex said:


> PRS DGT running high gain and hitting a few power chords....Friedman HBE preset on my AXE FX II.


We need to have a talk about the definition of "High" gain  That being said, I likes it!

It is always funny to me when we record zee guitars through an amp with gain and ya hear the pick on string sounds. I get it too, so no hypocrisy here, it just makes me smile is all.


----------



## RouseTheBoroughs

New here ! 

This one is seeing a lot of use this weekend !


----------



## Mark Brown

RouseTheBoroughs said:


> New here !
> 
> This one is seeing a lot of use this weekend !


That is one funky looking chicken. I like it!


----------



## Alex

Mark Brown said:


> We need to have a talk about the definition of "High" gain  That being said, I likes it!
> 
> It is always funny to me when we record zee guitars through an amp with gain and ya hear the pick on string sounds. I get it too, so no hypocrisy here, it just makes me smile is all.


Unfortunately, this has moved you from the top spot of "my biggest fan" to "my 2nd biggest fan". Fear not, as there are only three individuals in the pool and my aging aunt (partially deaf I might add) now takes the honor. I could work on my finger style technique and avoid the dreaded plectrum racket which, I am planning to do for bass. Or, I could simply focus my energies on doing my daily Wordle (I did it in three turns today !!!).

PS> I don't hear the pick attack on this one. Recorded straight with my iPhone and probably need an external smartphone mic.


----------



## Mark Brown

Sorry, I should have been more specific, I LOVE it.... better 

It is just the Phone recording, or any external mic at low volumes and close approximation. The amp makes so many great sounds and the phone picks up the organic plunka plunka plunka of the strumming. Makes me smiles. Some of my favorite things to watch are monster shredders with the volume removed and the external mic running. It is simply so uninspiring lol

Still your #1 

Serious question though, and not trying to be a dink, but you don't hear the "guitar" sound through the iPhone?


----------



## Alex

Ruokangas Steamboat Bass. This one's for you @Mark Brown - no dreaded clickity clack pick noise. Make sure you check out my "Jaco" inspired harmonics and the best is kept for the end where I'm "slappin da bass" (ha ha ha).






- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## tdotrob

Going in for a refret this afternoon so getting a little more time with the last of the originals.


----------



## Bluestone

I'm a Stratish guy, but this one does the mojo thing for me visually and sonically.


----------



## jdto

This rig again today. Can’t see that changing for a good while


----------



## Mark Brown

jdto said:


> This rig again today. Can’t see that changing for a good while
> 
> View attachment 438592


Cant say I blame you man. That looks like just about everything a guy needs.


----------



## Prsman

Ripped on these for 20 min today through the Flint and Champ.


----------



## Alex

A caught the Porcupine Tree show a couple weeks back and the band has added two talented players including bass player, Nathan Navarro. Incredible technique and have been recently trying to work on finger style playing incorporating Navarro's right hand muting technique. I've got a ways to go but it's fun.

Ruokangas Steamboat bass


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I played these guitars at last night's gig , a friend came by and stopped me from modding these guitars ..... after some yard work, these two are getting some mods tomorrow !!!! .


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Wardo

50’s Standard and Broadcaster.


----------



## King Loudness

Had thought about selling my old fav Les Paul R7 to fund something else... I don't think I'll bother 

W.


----------



## gretsch4me

The Eric Johnson Strat came out to play today.


----------



## BlueRocker

It's SG Special day (L-R 1969 SG Special, 2016 SG Special 70's Tribute T, 2019 SG Special)


----------



## Milkman

This week.


----------



## Mark Brown

Your fish look like they are doing well @Milkman glad that worked out!


----------



## AJ6stringsting

King Loudness said:


> Had thought about selling my old fav Les Paul R7 to fund something else... I don't think I'll bother
> 
> W.


Great playing, you got some great tone .
👍
What kind of pickups are on your LP ?


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> Your fish look like they are doing well @Milkman glad that worked out!


They are, but I had to adapt and modify my original plan a bit. I had eight fish and a filter designed to work with a 35 gallon aquarium. I was having to change filters every couple of days so I was (as somebody here pointed out) over capacity.

SO, my countermeasures:

1. Arranged for the Tropical Fish Room (a well respected local store) to adopt four of the fish.
2. Bought a much higher capacity filter.

All is well. The fish are all happy. And it doesn't stink in my office.


----------



## MetalTele79

SG for a bit today.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was playing my lesPaul when this fella decided to try it


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

im figuring this thing out! Second volume doesn’t seem to work


----------



## Vally

Mark Brown said:


> Your fish look like they are doing well @Milkman glad that worked out!


I was thinking the same


----------



## AJ6stringsting

silvertonebetty said:


> I was playing my lesPaul when this fella decided to try it
> View attachment 439155
> 
> View attachment 439156


Are you teaching him ?


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I also took this guitar to the gig.
This Jackson Dinky frets out exactly the same pitch as Steve Vai's guitar did on the solo on David Lee Roth's song , " Big Trouble " ., that we cover .
The Bill Lawrence L250 in the neck position ( 13.06k ohms ) sounds like an acoustic guitar with the volume knob rolled down to 5 , with an acoustic modeler .
With a Dimarzio Evolution pickup at the bridge and a Dimarzio Fast Track 2 in the middle, the guitar " chugs " with slightly less gain in the M/ B combo on a 5 way switch.


----------



## Mooh

Godin LG, sort of my number one, and pretty much stock.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played this setup last night


----------



## Alex

Eastman SB55/v Singlecut w/ P90 in bridge position, Free the tone Cosmic Wave delay and JHS Packrat on the "LA" setting.


----------



## zztomato

This one is getting a lot of time lately;


----------



## greco

zztomato said:


> This one is getting a lot of time lately;
> View attachment 439578


My heart poundeth!

Is it a Gibson or a Collings or something other make? 

I included the options additional to Gibson as the "f" holes seem to "thin"/delicate" for a Gibson. 
Maybe it is the camera angle.
More than likely it is because I don't know what I'm talking about!


----------



## MetalTele79

I got my Greco back from a tune up yesterday. I had a mystery buzz that I couldn't get rid of. It had fretwork and the nut was shimmed and recut. Plays great again.


----------



## Budda

Played the R9 and 96 a bit this week.

Looking forward to checking Mike Turks in this but will be keeping the vinehams, they sound great!


----------



## Mark Brown

Budda said:


> Played the R9 and 96 a bit this week.
> 
> Looking forward to checking Mike Turks in this but will be keeping the vinehams, they sound great!
> 
> View attachment 439584


My jealousy runs strong!

I was rocking my LTD last night thinking about you and your droopy ass mucky sound clip from a while back. That still puts me in a coma man! I cannot for the life of me make that sound.


----------



## MetalTele79

Budda said:


> Played the R9 and 96 a bit this week.
> 
> Looking forward to checking Mike Turks in this but will be keeping the vinehams, they sound great!


I have a Killer '59 in the bridge of my SG and it's great. Let us know how you like the Mike Turks when you install them.


----------



## zztomato

greco said:


> My heart poundeth!
> 
> Is it a Gibson or a Collings or something other make?
> 
> I included the options additional to Gibson as the "f" holes seem to "thin"/delicate" for a Gibson.
> Maybe it is the camera angle.
> More than likely it is because I don't know what I'm talking about!


Collings I-30. It was a leap of faith purchase. I actually didn't quite know what to make of it for the first month or so but I've really bonded with it lately.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The fender tonight


----------



## Mark Brown

Brother.... that's an epiphone


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Brother.... that's an epiphone


Haha, I thought it was a Stratocaster


----------



## Budda

Mark Brown said:


> My jealousy runs strong!
> 
> I was rocking my LTD last night thinking about you and your droopy ass mucky sound clip from a while back. That still puts me in a coma man! I cannot for the life of me make that sound.


Buy an axefx 3 and I can send it to you haha. 



MetalTele79 said:


> I have a Killer '59 in the bridge of my SG and it's great. Let us know how you like the Mike Turks when you install them.


It’s a wait for double cream bobbins then it’s go time.


----------



## Mark Brown

Budda said:


> Buy an axefx 3 and I can send it to you haha.


You wanna know something, I knew this was going to happen


----------



## Fenderology

I’ve become quite partial to my Strat- finding it’s taking away from my Tele obsession. My poor tele. I used to l playing that more but the Strat is just so comfortable.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## tomee2

Squier Tele body with Allparts fat neck. Bought the neck here fully setup, got the Squier bound body on kijiji with a Warmoth neck that I put on another Tele.


----------



## Milkman

I guess I'll be playing this one for a few days as I dial it in. I just strung it up and did a basic set up on it yesterday. So far it's solid and plays well. I'll get it _almost_ there and then take it Steve for final set up.


----------



## tdotrob

My band finally found a reahearsal space with 24/7 access so I’m picking tones on STL Tonehub for our demos we are recording using my 1980 Greco. So far I found some Bogner Ecstacy tones blended with a Naylor that sound awesome in the monitors.


----------



## tomee2

Jeff Beck inspired telegib. No name poplar tele-shaped body, routed HH, painted Wimbledon White. Hacksawed wilkensen bridge, Gibson zebra 61 burstbuckers from a 2014 SG, Warmoth boatneck maple neck, about 0.95 at the 1st fret. I got the neck on a Squier parts caster this summer, unfinished. I finished it in semi gloss Watco nitro in August.


----------



## King Loudness

Kosmo Kramer, my OG (albeit modded) '88 Kramer Nightswan.






W.


----------



## tdotrob

Evertele today through my shiva for D standard riffing. I had the evertune installed over a year ago and it’s gone through multiple string changes and still haven’t had to tune or intonate it. Rock solid.


----------



## Budda

Gave the G0 some lemon oil, the madagascar rosewood looks great imo.


----------



## FatStrat2

Today I played my newly assembled [almost] all-American Silver Metallic hardtail Partscaster. Almost 'cuz the bridge is Gotoh and the screws are German.

One piece US body, SD lipstick tube rhythm, Tennessee wound 15.5K lead, Tele switch, US crafted Gibson scale 12" - 16" compound conversion neck, 1.2mm action, 6.5lbs. It's a sweetie and a fast player too, you can really scorch on this one. Not a fan of the cheapie pickguard though, I will go aluminum if I can find a USA dual slot pickguard that won't break the bank (currently $75 each, yikes!).


----------



## Prsman

R9 straight into the Dr Dan JTM50


----------



## David Graves

Same one I play every day. Perfect blend of vintage vibe and 80's excess.lol


----------



## zztomato

Prsman said:


> R9 straight into the Dr Dan JTM50
> View attachment 441266


Wow! That really is a gorgeous top.


----------



## King Loudness

Getting ready to make a rock record with my new band and figure my '59 Junior will be a principal guitar so I brought it to rehearsal tonight.

W.


----------



## MarkM

King Loudness said:


> Getting ready to make a rock record with my new band and figure my '59 Junior will be a principal guitar so I brought it to rehearsal tonight.
> 
> W.


Fluckin eh!


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Mark Brown

Today I am playing my Brand new....










Factory reset Strat Plus. The LP made her jealous so I put the original pups and guard back on and a fresh set of strings so we could fall in love all over again. Mission accomplished 
I love this guitar so much.


----------



## Alex

PRS DGT w/ a Free the Tone Cosmic Wave delay (in the loop of the amp). Riffs from an up and coming guitarist.......


----------



## Mooh

Godin Progression, 2009, that I got from a friend's estate about a year later. It was practically mint and unplayed.
It changed my idea of what a Strat should be. The only other variable I like in a Strat is a bridge humbucker. Really dig the HDR (high definition revoicer) circuit. This was a great live guitar in my last cover band.


----------



## Milkman

I handed this off to my set up / tech, Mr. Steve Blundon last week. I received it back last night.

Holy shit.

I'm a late bloomer, but I still have the capacity to learn, and one thing I've learned, is that a highly skilled tech like Steve can transform a guitar in fundamental and also subtle ways.

I'll be playing this one for the next while.

Feels absolutely beautiful. I may be rusty, but the guitar is NOT.


----------



## mtlpg

Fender MIJ Jaguar 2004 through my trusty little Yamaha THR10


----------



## Alex

Historic Makeover Les Paul. trying to connect a few notes. some long delay from the Free the Tone Cosmic Wave.









Historic Makeover Les Paul


Trying to connect a few notes




youtube.com


----------



## Alex

PRS DGT, FTT Cosmic Wave Delay - trying to connect the dots....









Paul Reed Smith DGT, Free The Tone Cosmic Wave short delay


running through an Amplified Nation Dirty Wonderland, delay in the loop




youtube.com


----------



## VanillaTrice

Flying around on this old Contemporary Tele today.


----------



## MarkM

VanillaTrice said:


> Flying around on this old Contemporary Tele today.
> View attachment 442244


Nice a Tele Paul with a FR!


----------



## BlueRocker

2018 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe Player Plus. Picked it up today, has 9-38 strings, no relief and the action is too low - but I'm digging the look.


----------



## tdotrob

We finally got a good room with 24/7 access, using my greco to dial in to the room and set everything up.


----------



## Mark Brown

tdotrob said:


> We finally got a good room with 24/7 access, using my greco to dial in to the room and set everything up.
> View attachment 442374
> 
> View attachment 442375


You have my amp man!
...not that I own it, or paid for it or have ever touched it before.

Looks like a fun place to hang ones hat!


----------



## tdotrob

Mark Brown said:


> You have my amp man!
> ...not that I own it, or paid for it or have ever touched it before.
> 
> Looks like a fun place to hang ones hat!


Which one the shiva?


----------



## Budda

Spent some time with the lpc but the standard looks different, so here’s a pre Gibsunday peek (lotta gibson in the last two pages haha)


----------



## Mark Brown

tdotrob said:


> Which one the shiva?


yup.
It is the only amp on my "want" list.


----------



## tdotrob

Mark Brown said:


> yup.
> It is the only amp on my "want" list.


Oh man, I went through about 10 amps when I started this band looking for the right one and the shiva did everything. Awesome cleans, great pedal platform that takes every pedal, sounds amazing at home or in the band room loud. It’s my electronic life partner amp. I bought the jj jr for a light backup cause they sound insanely similar.

You should totally get one and then I can send you the mods that are on mine if you want some dark, thick and harmonically rich Jerry tones.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus

Just recently playing my mod pickup configuration I came up with. I'm liking the single coil bridge position pickup where it's located now kind of tames it. Then ya add the humbucker with it and it adds a little something else.


----------



## VanillaTrice

I picked up this old plywood Profile on the cheap a couple of weeks ago. I just finished doing a few mods to it today in an attempt to make a sweet little discount shredder and have been flying around the fretboard all afternoon. It seems like just about anyone I talk to has owned or played something similar to this at some point in their musical journey 😆.









I did a review on this in its stock format if anyone is curious:


----------



## Budda

Guard off takes it, IMO


----------



## King Loudness

I spent the day listening to some old Paul Butterfield records and felt like playing some blues. The guitar of choice was my '57 Gibson ES-125T 3/4" -- I had this guitar listed for sale recently but I highly doubt it's going anywhere 










W.


----------



## Mark Brown

I know it's Gibsunday and all, sorry Budda, the heart wants what the heart wants though. Wife and kids are away and Dad gonna play!!

Let me tell ya, that right there is a fun sound.


----------



## King Loudness

Mark Brown said:


> View attachment 442553
> 
> 
> I know it's Gibsunday and all, sorry Budda, the heart wants what the heart wants though. Wife and kids are away and Dad gonna play!!
> 
> Let me tell ya, that right there is a fun sound.


I'm sure you'll be playing the Studio after this...  great rig though buddy!

W.


----------



## Mark Brown

King Loudness said:


> I'm sure you'll be playing the Studio after this...  great rig though buddy!
> 
> W.


I got the studio on stand-by right now to be honest!!

I get upset every time you post a video man. I know I am gonna watch it, I know I am gonna be amazed, I know I am gonna love it and then you know what happens? The worst part.... I get so jealous. You got some mad talent will. 

As our good friend Wayne would say....

"we're not worthy" 

... except that might be a stretch, but it made me laugh and probably will work on others!


----------



## BlueRocker

New living room rig


----------



## jdto

Met up with @bluehugh2 today to pick up this beauty, so I gave it a little bit of love this evening.


----------



## greco

jdto said:


> Met up with @bluehugh2 today to pick up this beauty, so I gave it a little bit of love this evening.
> 
> View attachment 442558


YOU DID IT!! (...just like I told you to...LOL!)

Congratulations!! 

ENJOY


----------



## BlueRocker

jdto said:


> Met up with @bluehugh2 today to pick up this beauty, so I gave it a little bit of love this evening.
> 
> View attachment 442558


Love the colour - I've been thinking of switching this out to black plastic (and I did play it today)


----------



## jdto

greco said:


> YOU DID IT!! (...just like I told you to...LOL!)
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> ENJOY


I did it lol! It cost me my Les Paul Custom, which went to a good home with a longtime friend who called dibs literally the day I got it lol. But sometimes when the siren call of GAS strikes, sacrifices must be made!




BlueRocker said:


> Love the colour - I've been thinking of switching this out to black plastic (and I did play it today)
> 
> View attachment 442561


The Goldtop with cream is pretty hard to beat, though.
My photo doesn’t show it too well, but the 330 has some nice figuring in the top, too. Here’s one from Hugh’s ad I saved that shows the flame. For some reason, the black with natural is good for me, but with gold I love the classic cream.


----------



## greco

@jdto If you ever get up in the morning and can't find the ES 330, it will be at my place.
Do you want my phone number just in case?


----------



## Doug Gifford

This one. New to me -- traded my tele for it -- and I'm just beginning to get to know it. It will likely become my on-stage guitar for when I'm not playing just piano (which is almost never).


----------



## Mark Brown

Alright, alright, alright. I fixed it. You will notice all the pretty little lights on the pretty little pedals are off however. This thing just sings all on her own.

It is the superior guitar, shhhhh don't tell my baby.


----------



## 2N1305

OMG, nice guitar, and amplifier ! Is that a YCV-40? The guitar, such a beaut. Gosh... lemme go take a picture of my guitar, this oughta be funny.


----------



## King Loudness

jdto said:


> Met up with @bluehugh2 today to pick up this beauty, so I gave it a little bit of love this evening.
> 
> View attachment 442558


Congrats on your new ES-330, that's a beauty with the all natural vibe!




BlueRocker said:


> Love the colour - I've been thinking of switching this out to black plastic (and I did play it today)
> 
> View attachment 442561


Very nice Deluxe. Is it a refinish? Who did the work?

W.


----------



## 2N1305

here's my 20 year old beater Wes Paul... (W because of my family name)


----------



## King Loudness

Mark Brown said:


> Alright, alright, alright. I fixed it. You will notice all the pretty little lights on the pretty little pedals are off however. This thing just sings all on her own.
> 
> It is the superior guitar, shhhhh don't tell my baby.
> 
> View attachment 442581


Nice Strat!

W.


----------



## Mark Brown

YCV50. I loves it. 

That's a fantastic Paul. Especially if it has been yours that long!


2N1305 said:


> here's my 20 year old beater Wes Paul... (W because of my family name)
> View attachment 442586


----------



## BlueRocker

King Loudness said:


> Very nice Deluxe. Is it a refinish? Who did the work?
> 
> W.


Zane at Legend Custom Guitars in Dartmouth did the refin. The colour is supposed to match the top of a Duracell battery.


----------



## bluehugh2

BlueRocker said:


> Love the colour - I've been thinking of switching this out to black plastic (and I did play it today)
> 
> Thank you @BlueRocker for NOT saying “plastics”… the plural of plastic is… wait for it… “plastic!
> “Plastics” is ridiculously pretentious imho.
> Here’s my play date today


----------



## Alex

Glad you are enjoying the DGT @bluehugh2 - It's a special one.


----------



## 2N1305

Mark Brown said:


> YCV50. I loves it.


I can understand!... I rented the 40W cousin YCV40 from L&M for a bar tour we were doing. It was the best-sounding amp I've ever played. Heavy as F but sounds like million bucks. It got stolen. Made me glad I paid rental insurance!


----------



## Mark Brown

2N1305 said:


> I can understand!... I rented the 40W cousin YCV40 from L&M for a bar tour we were doing. It was the best-sounding amp I've ever played. Heavy as F but sounds like million bucks. It got stolen. Made me glad I paid rental insurance!


I dont have a lot of experience, so my opinion isn't that well educated but I am completely and utterly satisfied. It makes all the sounds I want from it so either it was built just for me and my style (or lack there of) or they are a well rounded amp. I choose the latter.

Renters insurance is Always worth the extra.


----------



## Mooh

Godin SD. I should look for pickups that are a little less bright, but it's great as it is.


----------



## BlueRocker

Said goodbye to the Goldtop today. Copper is the new gold.


----------



## Mooh

MIM Tele Thinline into the little Laney Cub10. I love this little amp with its simple volume, tone, and gain controls, plus high & low inputs, it makes me play the guitar rather than the amp and it responds beautifully. It takes me back to the feel of my first amp.


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## 2N1305

A lovely Love Rock. There are so many reasons to love Tokai and their quirky, yet totally makes-sense names.

1 - Love Rock, as opposed to Les Paul, written in the same font
2 - Love Rock, as in "I love rock"
3 - Lock Rock, as in it's a Rock of Love, which could be related to "Pompiptous of love" by Steve Miller, which is a Rock song. Brilliant.

If you lovuh rock, you shouldah buy, Love Rock...










Gosh, such a beautiful guitar, MetalTele, I don't know how Tokai got away with making a perfect copy...


----------



## Roots-Picker

Today I gave some love to my recently acquired Prairiewood LP Special clone. (Thanks again @bluehugh2 !!) The neck on this geetar is perfect and the SK Design P90’s just *slay*!
Last week I tried out a Gibson CS 1960 LP Special Double Cut that was listed locally for a good price, but it didn’t have the tone nor the mojo of this baby!



















BlueRocker said:


> Said goodbye to the Goldtop today. Copper is the new gold.
> 
> View attachment 443133


And…I gotta say, I like the copper better!


----------



## Mark Brown

Roots-Picker said:


> Today I gave some love to my recently acquired Prairiewood LP Special clone. (Thanks again @bluehugh2 !!) The neck on this geetar is perfect and the SK Design P90’s just *slay*!
> Last week I tried out a Gibson CS 1960 LP Special Double Cut that was listed locally for a good price, but it didn’t have the tone nor the mojo of this baby!
> 
> View attachment 443354
> View attachment 443355
> 
> 
> 
> And…I gotta say, I like the copper better!


It is obviously because it lacked the leopard print pick guard, where do you think the mojo comes from on that sexy beast!!


----------



## Wardo

Mark Brown said:


> Alright, alright, alright. I fixed it. You will notice all the pretty little lights on the pretty little pedals are off however. This thing just sings all on her own.
> 
> It is the superior guitar, shhhhh don't tell my baby.
> 
> View attachment 442581


Looks like the nut is gonna fly off that anytime soon. You should take that back to the store and go all ape shit on them an start yellin WTF are you doin here at total strangers. They'll probably think that you're too gross to fool with and give you a free R8 just to get you out the door .. lol


----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


> Looks like the nut is gonna fly off that anytime soon. You should take that back to the store and go all ape shit on them an start yellin WTF are you doin here at total strangers. They'll probably think that you're too gross to fool with and give you a free R8 just to get you out the door .. lol


I said I was sorry, what more do you want from me


----------



## Roots-Picker

Mark Brown said:


> It is obviously because it lacked the leopard print pick guard, where do you think the mojo comes from on that sexy beast!!


Yeah, that pick guard definitely adds to the Prairiewood’s mystique. I was advised by a ‘GC brotha’ who previously owned the guitar that the guard is genuine celluloid and therefore I should “keep it away from an open flame”! 😬🔥


----------



## bluehugh2

loves me a DGT … my favourite model… and the new ones keep sounding better than their predecessors imho


----------



## Mark Brown

bluehugh2 said:


> and the new ones keep sounding better than their predecessors imho


And just think, with that being true you always have an excuse to get a new one 

Looks sharp man, I really like that one.


----------



## Dazza

A rare outing for my 40 yr old '62 JV Squier. Of 3 strats I've owned the only one remaining. I swapped a JCM800 4x12 for it, long ago when their value was $300. Cheapest guitar I've ever owned. A nice change from Historics. It really needs frets but still I struggle. I'll break down eventually and get it done.


----------



## Vally

MetalTele79 said:


>


I sold a Strat a few weeks ago and this guy wanted to try my Tokai. He was quite impressed, tried to buy from me.


----------



## MetalTele79

Vally said:


> I sold a Strat a few weeks ago and this guy wanted to try my Tokai. He was quite impressed, tried to buy from me.


Nice. I had a guy offer me too much money for my BC Rich once when he used it to demo a pedal I was selling. I had to turn him down because it's probably my only guitar I'd never sell but it was 5x what I paid for it.


----------



## markxander

Playing the cowboy cat parts tele a lot (as always). Lost my switch tip and put on one of these gigantic 70s (?) style ones -- it's actually pretty cool. When I wired it up, I couldn't get my hands on the Bourns pots that I usually like, so I find I am always fighting with the solid shaft CTS ones that are on it. Those of you who have tried Bourns pots know how freely they spin (basically no friction at all). I am trying the amp knobs to get a bit more leverage before I just give in and replace the perfectly good pots with ones that feel a little better.


----------



## BlueRocker

Been semi-looking for an SG. This one crossed my path this morning.
Epiphone SG G400 Pro 2017 Metallic Gold


----------



## VanillaTrice

Old shred sticks today before a rehearsal.


----------



## King Loudness

Haven't played yet today, but I took my '88 Kramer Nightswan and my '85 Larrivee RS-3 out to a rock n' roll gig last night, which, despite having an absolutely brutal migraine that I'm still paying for today, I'd say the gig was a success. Ended up playing the Kramer the whole show, with my J Rockett Dude pushing the front end of the crunch channel of a Marshall JVM half stack that was backline at the club, verb from the amp and sometimes delay from a Strymon Volante. Louder is definitely more better....










Pic by my buddy Stephen Ruxton.

Rig shot:











And a video clip:





W.


----------



## JRtele

Hurt my back going unnecessarily heavy barbell squatting at the gym. Still wanted to jam tonight but decided to reach for something lighter than a usual Les Paul








playing it through a custom (dirty and dirtier options) phaez let me have some fun with old “Jet” songs.

Also I should probably come up with a a bit less of a ghetto fix to the stereo outputs. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## faracaster

This was Saturday's play partners ......also Sunday's.


----------



## Vally

Playing this the last few days.


----------



## Alex

PRS Robben Ford signature. sweet guitar, PRS keeps churning out winners. running through a Dirty Wonderland with a bit of grit from a Strymon Deco v2.

@King Loudness cool trem work specifically the chorus parts.


----------



## faracaster

Alex said:


> PRS Robben Ford signature. sweet guitar, PRS keeps churning out winners. running through a Dirty Wonderland with a bit of grit from a Strymon Deco v2.
> 
> @King Loudness cool trem work specifically the chorus parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 444128



Awesome Alex !!! I've got one on order myself. Can't wait .


----------



## King Loudness

'66 Guild Starfire II straight into a pinned TM Deluxe Reverb on a lower wattage setting... can't recall which one and I'm too lazy to unpack the amp to check, ha ha ha.

@Alex -- congrats on your new RF PRS sig, what a beauty guitar!

W.


----------



## bluehugh2

‘55 Wildwood 10 Strat…
Picked this up after a pause.., I can’t believe what a “ringer” this guitar is!!!


----------



## Alex

PRS Robben Ford - Take 2 on the RF tune. More drive and reverb on this clip.


----------



## Fossil.Hunting.Collective

Custom MJT telecaster, roasted maple neck with mastery bridge, bigsby b5, fralin bridge pup and creamery wide range neck pup!


----------



## zztomato

Fossil.Hunting.Collective said:


> Custom MJT telecaster, roasted maple neck with mastery bridge, bigsby b5, fralin bridge pup and creamery wide range neck pup!
> View attachment 444383


Shweeeet!! I dig the choices. Nice premium build there.
What's up with the jewel light?


----------



## greco

zztomato said:


> What's up with the jewel light?


This and is the guitar routed under the jewel light so it can be attached and allow the pickguard to remain flat?

Sorry! Chronic and insatiable curiosity on my part.


----------



## Fossil.Hunting.Collective

zztomato said:


> Shweeeet!! I dig the choices. Nice premium build there.
> What's up with the jewel light?


So.....initially i had intended to run the 3 way switch in that location, it is routed underneath for it as well but had some impedance/wire length issues with the pickups.....so, it is left there as a future mod to run a 3V LED so when a cable is plugged in, it lights up!


----------



## zztomato

Playing this one with some fuzz and long reverb- a match made in heaven.


----------



## Derek_T

zztomato said:


> Playing this one with some fuzz and long reverb- a match made in heaven.
> View attachment 444414


Really nice ! 2 questions : is that your own build ? And what kind of pick up are these ?


----------



## zztomato

Derek_T said:


> Really nice ! 2 questions : is that your own build ? And what kind of pick up are these ?


Yes. Really old Warmoth mahogany body with flame koa top and a mahogany Musikraft neck. Pickups are Ronin foilbuckers. I was turned on to them watching videos of David Torn.


----------



## Derek_T

zztomato said:


> Yes. Really old Warmoth mahogany body with flame koa top and a mahogany Musikraft neck. Pickups are Ronin foilbuckers. I was turned on to them watching videos of David Torn.


Thanks, I never heard about this pickup before I'm going to have to check what they sound like.


----------



## zztomato

Derek_T said:


> Thanks, I never heard about this pickup before I'm going to have to check what they sound like.


Here is DT in action with his Ronin Mirari with these pickups. He's the guy with all the hair.


----------



## MetalTele79

Was playing my MIM Strat earlier. Unfortunately had to stop for a Zoom meeting


----------



## Derek_T

Once again, 51' Nocaster. 
Wife's beautiful table was unavailable for a photo shoot, so iPhone help me cut out the ugly background .


----------



## Mark Brown

Derek_T said:


> so iPhone help me


You just couldn't help yourself 

Nice looking tele though, no matter how you got the shot.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Fossil.Hunting.Collective said:


> So.....initially i had intended to run the 3 way switch in that location, it is routed underneath for it as well but had some impedance/wire length issues with the pickups.....so, it is left there as a future mod to run a 3V LED so when a cable is plugged in, it lights up!


Since the routing is already done, you could put a bass contour like Reverend guitars have.


----------



## Alex

PRS Robben Ford Signature. Neck pickup, split coil. jamming on a couple chords.


----------



## Alex

PRS RF neck pickup. Mellow version of this beautiful melody.


----------



## King Loudness

Playing my ca. '64 Gibson Melody Maker that is christened Chopper, through a pinned Tonemaster Deluxe Reverb (on a lower wattage setting) plus a few choice brews in front for tonal improvement.

W.


----------



## Nash Bash

I 'm playing my musicman majesty siberian sapphire blue. This guitar is so comfy.


----------



## Mark Brown

Today I have played the whole wall!


----------



## MetalTele79

Bich through my Gretsch combo this evening.


----------



## Jim Soloway

The prototype for the return of Soloway Guitars. It just arrived here yesterday.


----------



## Milkman

This one today.


----------



## Alex

Jim Soloway said:


> The prototype for the return of Soloway Guitars. It just arrived here yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 445240


Morning Jim, any more news you can share on the arrangement?


----------



## Prsman

At last night’s gig with the R9


----------



## faracaster

zztomato said:


> Playing this one with some fuzz and long reverb- a match made in heaven.
> View attachment 444414


Damn !!!! that is super cool


----------



## Mooh

Jim Soloway said:


> The prototype for the return of Soloway Guitars. It just arrived here yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 445240


That checks a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## faracaster

I used my 63' SG Standard last night. I forgot to get a picture in situation last night. However my friend Karen happened to send me one as I was typing this. 
I haven't used it since June and was considering selling it.....because vintage guitar = disposable $$$$$$. However....NO WAY after the gig. I'm not sure exactly how to describe my joy with this fiddle. But It's in the clarity in the notes. It's not a bright guitar (brightness usually helps with definition in my experience) but there is a separation and openness when chording ....even with O/D. When soloing the notes soar !!!! They seem to bloom as you sustain them. Most importantly, this guitar inspires. Not many that can do that.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Playing these two 80s fender contemporaries today.


----------



## Vally

Got this re-strung tonight.


----------



## King Loudness

Spent the afternoon with my Melody Maker and a '90s Danelectro Long Horn Bass.

W.


----------



## Jim Soloway

Alex said:


> Morning Jim, any more news you can share on the arrangement?


It's been a really busy couple of days but I'll post a thread with all the details tomorrow.


----------



## Wardo

These ones.


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> These ones.
> 
> View attachment 445448


Tough to go wrong with any of those!

I was all about the SG today…yet again.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Restringing and playing this old Fender strat Squier series FR today.


----------



## Milkman

I spent the afternoon playing this one with a guest.

It now belongs to him.


----------



## StratCat

LP Studio into PRRI. Recently changed to the cream plastic and new knobs. Frustratingly, the Gibson branded tone/volume knobs fit loose on the potentiometer shafts of the MIA Gibson Studio. Loose tolerances, ugh! Give me precision!


----------



## Mooh

Godin LG. Nothing fancy, just a very solid utility guitar.


----------



## Strung_Out

faracaster said:


> I used my 63' SG Standard last night. I forgot to get a picture in situation last night. However my friend Karen happened to send me one as I was typing this.
> I haven't used it since June and was considering selling it.....because vintage guitar = disposable $$$$$$. However....NO WAY after the gig. I'm not sure exactly how to describe my joy with this fiddle. But It's in the clarity in the notes. It's not a bright guitar (brightness usually helps with definition in my experience) but there is a separation and openness when chording ....even with O/D. When soloing the notes soar !!!! They seem to bloom as you sustain them. Most importantly, this guitar inspires. Not many that can do that.
> 
> View attachment 445268
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 445269


Man, that SG is a dream guitar. Glad you came to your sense on not selling it, Pete.


----------



## Milkman

I had to let the most recent build go (received an offer I couldn't refuse, and no it wasn't from Al Pacino) so I'm back to this one today.

I tend to favour guitars with floating trems, but every time I build a hardtail I'm reminded of just how stable they can be.

This one is so solid. I guess using a slightly chunky neck may contribute to that (as do a good bridge and well cut nut). It looks like a Fender (after a fashion) but sounds sort of like a Gibson.

I love it.

These days I don't bother with my tube amps too much. They're there and ready to go, but the Spark get's me where I need to go quickly and in my office.


----------



## RouseTheBoroughs

Deimel Firestar for me … can’t get enough of that Les Lee !


----------



## NationalDuo

My Road Worn Fender Stratocaster in Olympic White/ mint guard and Rosewood Neck….best Strat I’ve ever owned or played for that matter.


----------



## Alex

PRS Joe Walsh. rip John McGale









PRS Joe Walsh Limited Singlecut


running through an AXE Fx II. RIP John McGale




youtube.com


----------



## tomee2

Here's my white Studio so you can cleanse your eye-pallette then scroll back up to look at that flamey PRS beauty again.. 









(...I did play this tonight.. even with my limited abilities it does seem like it's the best guitar I have. )


----------



## Alex

PRS RF w/ Mjolnir Overdrive. great sounding pedal.


----------



## Prsman

Alex said:


> PRS RF w/ Mjolnir Overdrive. great sounding pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446251


Fantastic sounding guitar too!


----------



## Alex

Simon Law SVL S. request from a friend.


----------



## Prsman

R9 into the iridium on the round setting this eve. Not bad man


----------



## jdto

Prsman said:


> R9 into the iridium on the round setting this eve. Not bad man
> View attachment 446474


You know it's a good R9 when the Prsman plays it


----------



## Alex

PRS Joe Walsh Singlecut. using the Nordland ODR-C and a bit of slapjack from the Cosmic Wave delay. My late nite listening of Purple's Made in Japan crept up in there.....









PRS Joe Walsh Singlecut w/ Nordland ODR-C overdrive







youtube.com


----------



## NationalDuo

My 1931 National Duolian 👍


----------



## MetalTele79

Ampeg AMG100 --> tuner --> EQD Plumes --> Gretsch 6163 Executive amp


----------



## NationalDuo

Gretch Bobtail Steel Resonator…


----------



## jdto

A non-SG day! I’ve been working on vocals for some tunes, so I’ve been playing the ES-330 unplugged. It keeps the electric feel but gives me a bit more volume than a solid body for practice. Now I’m gonna plug it in for some jamming over backing tracks


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Got a gig on Friday with my rock band and I’m going to take this. I’ll use the Crate V15 on the left for an amp, it’s all I need for a bar gig. It’s got that EL84 Marshall thing going on. The Traynor doesn’t get out much.


----------



## zontar

Been on a fretless bass or Mustang kind of kick lately.

You've seen both in this thread.


----------



## world.of.wheels

EVH Wolfgang - MIJ


----------



## RouseTheBoroughs




----------



## markxander

I feel like I've been harassing @Strung_Out to buy a few of his guitars for years, and I finally added one to my collection. Knowing it's spent so much time on the rack next to the telecaster I've coveted for so long makes this very cool Duo Jet even more special.

Here it is in the trunk after I picked it up this morning.


----------



## Strung_Out

markxander said:


> I feel like I've been harassing @Strung_Out to buy a few of his guitars for years, and I finally added one to my collection. Knowing it's spent so much time on the rack next to the telecaster I've coveted for so long makes this very cool Duo Jet even more special.
> 
> Here it is in the trunk after I picked it up this morning.
> 
> View attachment 447067


That guitar is so good. If it weren’t going to a good home there is no way I’d have let it go


----------



## NationalDuo

My Fender Road Worn Stratocaster…Olympic White w Rosewood Neck…..


----------



## BlueRocker

2007 Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the lesPaul then polished it up a bit


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

I ripped this at rehearsal tonight, I think it’s coming to the gig this week. Between the tone knob and 5 position switch it’s gotta a lot of useful sounds. Such a good guitar. I also picked up an Ernie Ball volume pedal to do swells, the band loved it!


----------



## jdto

The SG was back in action today.


----------



## Okay Player

Fuzzy dagger said:


> View attachment 447318
> 
> I ripped this at rehearsal tonight, I think it’s coming to the gig this week. Between the tone knob and 5 position switch it’s gotta a lot of useful sounds. Such a good guitar. I also picked up an Ernie Ball volume pedal to do swells, the band loved it!


Is that one of the MIM Nashville player's?


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Yes. I bought it used at L&M about three years ago for $600.00. I haven’t seen others with two lipstick pups. I’m mostly a Gibson guy but I love this one.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

If anybody is in Guelph tonight come see it in action, the J strokes at Fixed Gear brewery!


----------



## zontar

I played some fretless bass, but spent a good chunk of time with my 12 string today--haven't done that much lately--just a song or two here & there.
It's an S&P Woodland Cedar 12.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Playing some old crackles today.


----------



## tdotrob

I like the lead 12 for some quiet gritty crunchy stuff sometimes


----------



## Derek_T

With only 3 guitars the same faces come back regularly , but it's always a pleasure


----------



## MetalTele79

Playin the Love Rock on this first snowy day...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Did some tracking this evening with this bad boy


----------



## Strung_Out

Been in a GnR sort of mood lately, so the '58 has been getting some serious playing time.


----------



## BlueRocker

MetalTele79 said:


> Playin the Love Rock on this first snowy day...


Wow they nailed the cherry sunburst on that one!


----------



## faracaster

PRS RF I ordered came in today. 
Been playing' this through my 57' Harvard. MUCHO TONE-IO !!!! 
Still got the 'ol tagger on it !!!


----------



## Robert1950

Not exactly. A sort of guitar .....😝


----------



## Alex

PRS Robben Ford. working on my "Genesis" sound with a Cosmic Wave delay and Strymon Zelzah.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was playing the epiphone tonight, the wires are just twisted on but it was good enough to test them out and I’m really impressed with the t-top style bridge . I think I like it better than the tv Jones classics.

the neck pickup is smooth with clarity, I think I set the pickup hight perfectly on the first go and on the Mesa’s drive channel it screams


----------



## Prsman

These Sabres are killer. Very similar in tone to my suhr jm pro. Love the clarity of the PUPs. Definitely as well made as any Suhr I’ve played. A serious guitar with a pretty thick maple cap.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Alex

Reverend Reeves Gabrels Signature Sustainer. Running a Vemuram Shanks ODS-1 at around 1 o'clock.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Alex said:


> Reverend Reeves Gabrels Signature Sustainer. Running a Vemuram Shanks ODS-1 at around 1 o'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 449292


Those are interesting guitars


----------



## Vally

Playing the PGK tonight. RS guitar works wiring harness, Vineham Vivid and V59 pickups.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Vally said:


> Playing the PGK tonight. RS guitar works wiring harness, Vineham Vivid and V59 pickups.
> View attachment 449612


I like my v59 in my lesPaul


----------



## silvertonebetty

Played the lesPaul with the Mesa tonight . Did some April wine and player for a Facebook demo .


----------



## Alex

Historic Makeover Les Paul running through the 2nd channel of my RedPlate Blackline.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the epiphone and the fender but now I’m in the Mesa . Also my strings are cut 🤬 now I need to buy another set . I was saving the length for when the bigsby came lol


----------



## Strung_Out

I've been all about the Suhr lately. It's about as close to a Swiss army guitar as I have in my group.


----------



## markxander

ordered a Gretsch-branded Bigsby B3 a few weeks ago from a dealer in the US (Darren Riley Guitars in NC) and it arrived today. I'm definitely not a Bigsby guy, but I didn't love the trapeze tailpiece that came on this guitar. the Bigsby has a bit steeper of a break angle and feels just right. it was a strangely difficult part to source, but imo you really have to go all the way and get the Gretsch one instead of the generic B3. I have now had two guitars with this kind of Bigsby with no front roller (this and a PE Anniversary with a B6 on it) and I really like the simpler version. It feels a little less marshmallowy than the B5s I've had in the past.


----------



## Alex

Mike Bowes T. Gain on my Dirty Wonderland at 1 o'clock. I like the rhythm tone on "Hurts so good" bit.


----------



## Milkman

Sometimes you throw a lot of spaghetti against the wall hoping some will stick......

This one keeps surprising me. I think I have something special here. It's simple, but so stable and toneful.

I'm really happy with this one.


----------



## Mooh

It felt like a lapsteel morning.


----------



## zztomato

After seeing that vintage Dano 3923 double neck in the guitars for sale section, it reminded me that I haven't played my 1958 Silvertone 1303 in a while. What a sound this thing makes. It's my "grand piano in a cheap suit". It just sounds huge and sonorous.


----------



## NationalDuo

Gibson Melody Maker reissue….great neck in that guitar…


----------



## StratCat

PJ...


----------



## Prsman

Vally said:


> Playing the PGK tonight. RS guitar works wiring harness, Vineham Vivid and V59 pickups.
> View attachment 449612


Man, what a beaut! Love the finish!


----------



## silvertonebetty

No videos tonight but I playing the lesPaul trying to play some zeppelin tonight “ since I’ve been loving you” got through the intro tonight but was scared 😱 I’d wake up the neighbours


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> No videos tonight but I playing the lesPaul trying to play some zeppelin tonight “ since I’ve been loving you” got through the intro tonight but was scared 😱 I’d wake up the neighbours


Just turn it up really loud, then you don't have to worry about waking them up. You know you will!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Just turn it up really loud, then you don't have to worry about waking them up. You know you will!


Haha that’s why I use the twin at night lol, the Mesa vibrates everything


----------



## elburnando

My late-night special, Danelectro U2, no amp


----------



## MetalTele79

SG today.


----------



## King Loudness

This Charvel is cool.

W.


----------



## ezcomes

2017 V-T...not sold on the Dirty Fingers...although auto-flanging works easier with them


----------



## faracaster

Running tunes this morning on this NGD R9. thanks @teleboli for a freakin' superb LP. 
Also dont laugh on the Transistor Vox....perfect tool for music room rehearsal. IMHO


----------



## BobChuck

The Tex is gone and the Sebago is back.

… GF is working all day…

It’s time for a « living room » rig and NFL on the big screen.


----------



## zztomato

BobChuck said:


> The Tex is gone and the Sebago is back.
> 
> … GF is working all day…
> 
> It’s time for a « living room » rig and NFL on the big screen.
> 
> View attachment 451135


That's lookin' like a good day right there.


----------



## BlueRocker

Trying out a new ES-335 tonight


----------



## Alex

PRS RF. Jamming on the Cissy Strut vamp.


----------



## tdotrob

Got my studio back from refret. Exactly what it needed. I had fallen kind of out of love and the refret reminded how great a guitar this really is. New graphtech nut and pickup switch was needed as well. My tech is awesome and a great photographer so I’ll use the photo he sent me


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the guild and the lesPaul, I guess you could say a messed around with the telecaster.

I also tried this new setting on the phone !


----------



## Strung_Out

The new custom is getting some reps today.


----------



## elburnando

Got the LP Supreme out today.


----------



## pat6969

Immensely enjoying my JV 50’s. Might possibly be a keeper!!


----------



## MS41R8

.


----------



## Milkman

I got this one back from Steve and it's brilliant! The Vinehams are beautiful, and clean up in a very pleasing way. That, plus the VegaTrem.....into a Marshall Plexi model, a little tube screamer on top.


----------



## BGood

Not this one, that's for sure.









Prior


----------



## markxander

5 year old stayed home sick today so I got some time with the "playroom" guitar -- a Classic Vibe Starcaster my wife painted for me a couple springs ago. 

Here it is in its natural habitat: sitting on a box of Lego under the shadow of a great idea that the kids never touch.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Trying to get a little more acquainted with this LP today. It’s heavy and the exact opposite of my usual superstrats 😆.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the lesPaul for a bit, then I fell asleep 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

The guild because I broke the g string on the lesPaul and I might give the telecaster a playing a little later


----------



## Okay Player

silvertonebetty said:


> The guild because I broke the g string on the lesPaul and I might give the telecaster a playing a little later
> View attachment 451864


That's a pretty Guild.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Recently I have been pairing down my fleet of electrics, but after much ‘humming & hah-ing’ took the plunge and purchased my first ever PRS. Some of you may have noticed this blue DGT posted by Hugh a few weeks back; I must say, it is pretty awesome!


----------



## BlueRocker

Roots-Picker said:


> Recently I have been pairing down my fleet of electrics, but after much ‘humming & hah-ing’ took the plunge and purchased my first ever PRS. Some of you may have noticed this blue DGT posted by Hugh a few weeks back; I must say, it is pretty awesome!


Man you're on a roll. Congrats.


----------



## zztomato

These two have been doing battle for supremacy in the single coil, single pickup category. No clear winner yet.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Okay Player said:


> That's a pretty Guild.


It is but I really like the feel of the lesPaul lol


----------



## Roots-Picker

zztomato said:


> These two have been doing battle for supremacy in the single coil, single pickup category. No clear winner yet.
> View attachment 451889


Ooh!…those are both sweet! I don’t recall ever seeing an SG Jr. with the Standard’s bound neck and trapezoid inlays before. Very cool!


----------



## zztomato

Roots-Picker said:


> Ooh!…those are both sweet! I don’t recall ever seeing an SG Jr. with the Standard’s bound neck and trapezoid inlays before. Very cool!


It's the Brian Ray signature SG jr. Really dynamic guitar. It straddles the line between SG and LP junior. It's a bit thicker than a standard SG and also has a dummy coil under the pickguard activated by a push/pull on the tone control to make the P90 humbucking. It also has a vibrato arm that is in the case but I like the wraptail better right now.


----------



## Roots-Picker




----------



## Doug Gifford

The New Yorker. Fairly new-to-me guitar. Playing along with The Melodians "Rivers of Babylon." This guitar is incredibly responsive and seems to love a light touch. I'm sure there's songs it can't find a spot in but you never know. We've a lot of getting acquainted to do.


----------



## marcos

Pretty much my EJ Strat bought a few months ago. Have to say for me, its really what i need to cover all.


----------



## powrshftr

This sexy thing….😁


----------



## zztomato

powrshftr said:


> View attachment 452070
> This sexy thing….😁


Ooh, that's cool! What is that?


----------



## Derek_T

zztomato said:


> Ooh, that's cool! What is that?


Hard to tell from the picture, but I think it's called a Les Paul


----------



## powrshftr

It's one my buddy built for me back in '92....It's going to need a little work to take a bit of bow out of the neck, but I hope to have it back in shape shortly.


----------



## zztomato

Derek_T said:


> Hard to tell from the picture, but I think it's called a Les Paul


I just knew that was going to happen.


----------



## zztomato

powrshftr said:


> It's one my buddy built for me back in '92....It's going to need a little work to take a bit of bow out of the neck, but I hope to have it back in shape shortly.


Wow, nice. I love that kind of top.


----------



## diyfabtone

91' Tom Anderson HollowT


----------



## Derek_T

zztomato said:


> I just knew that was going to happen.


Apologies, it was meant as a joke. I obviously know you know your stuff.


----------



## powrshftr

zztomato said:


> Wow, nice. I love that kind of top.


It's really 3 dimensional, and the flame moves around a lot when you look at it from different angles. It's about 9lbs 5oz, which an "expert" on here recently proclaimed was "a boat anchor, and theres no reason a Les Paul should be that heavy", so I guess I should just use it for firewood.lol


----------



## zztomato

Derek_T said:


> Apologies, it was meant as a joke. I obviously know you know your stuff.


I know it was a joke. I did the mad face as a joke too. No nuance on these damn interwebs.


----------



## Wardo

Gibson 2020, 335 Chain Gang Cracker Burst. Took awhile to bond with his guitar. I did the set up and filed the nut slots got it tuning real good but still a bit agnostic about it. Lowered the neck pickup a bit and that helped. Then just fuckin around I set the bridge to 10 vol and 1 tone and the neck to 1.5 vol 9.5 tone and the bastard took off through a cross patched 57 Deluxe. Great guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker

2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin. This guitar got an offer from Australia a couple of weeks ago, but it's staying put. It's going to be my only Les Paul for a couple of weeks while I finish up some renos before Christmas.


----------



## tdotrob

powrshftr said:


> It's really 3 dimensional, and the flame moves around a lot when you look at it from different angles. It's about 9lbs 5oz, which an "expert" on here recently proclaimed was "a boat anchor, and theres no reason a Les Paul should be that heavy", so I guess I should just use it for firewood.lol


Anything over 6lbs is just plain silly


----------



## powrshftr

tdotrob said:


> Anything over 6lbs is just plain silly


I know,right?Lots of Les Pauls are under 6 lbs….if you saw the neck off.😂


----------



## ezcomes

BlueRocker said:


> 2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin. This guitar got an offer from Australia a couple of weeks ago, but it's staying put. It's going to be my only Les Paul for a couple of weeks while I finish up some renos before Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 452258


Nice! Local L&M had this back then...it played great, so i bet this does too!


----------



## powrshftr

Getting some quality time in with this guy before he sells….Clearing out a bunch of guitars for a big vintage purchase.


----------



## Prsman

VanillaTrice said:


> Trying to get a little more acquainted with this LP today. It’s heavy and the exact opposite of my usual superstrats 😆.
> View attachment 451807


Beauty


----------



## Prsman

Played this and a killer Flying V all weekend.


----------



## powrshftr

Prsman said:


> Played this and a killer Flying V all weekend.
> 
> View attachment 452771


That top is gorgeous.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the lesPaul tonight since I finally got the g string , my neighbour got me a set of strings also , so tomorrow I’ll be going over the guild cleaning it, oiling the fretboard, tightening anything that’s loose and same with the lesPaul.

mill be wiping down the neck of the telecaster and probably give it some love for once lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

powrshftr said:


> View attachment 452735
> Getting some quality time in with this guy before he sells….Clearing out a bunch of guitars for a big vintage purchase.


What are you looking at?


----------



## zztomato

I was playing this all weekend. Collings is no longer what I'd call a small boutique builder and yet their quality seems to have only improved as they've become bigger. 
This I30 is a masterpiece. Great plugged or unplugged.


----------



## Mark Brown

zztomato said:


> I was playing this all weekend. Collings is no longer what I'd call a small boutique builder and yet their quality seems to have only improved as they've become bigger.
> This I30 is a masterpiece. Great plugged or unplugged.
> View attachment 452849


Ayatollah Khomeini is watching you and that beautiful geetar.


----------



## Budda

belated Gibsunday post 










left:2019 sg standard. Slim taper neck that year so it lost the shootout.

right: 2003 sg special. Sticking around to keep the lp standard company. May replace the bridge 490T but not in a rush.


----------



## powrshftr

Mark Brown said:


> Ayatollah Khomeini is watching you and that beautiful geetar.


That’s Sheik Yerbouti!😁


----------



## koffeetone

John Page Ashburn Classic in Inca Silver this afternoon.


----------



## powrshftr

The pickups in this guy are absolutely amazing…then again, so is the rest of the guitar.😁


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played and made adjustments to the lesPaul, guild and thinline telecaster, both the guild are setup with Ernie ball colbalt 10s and the has the same but 9s


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Since it rained, I got a few days off .... I've been playing a lot today .
But, the wife handed me a big " To do list " .... you know how that goes
🥺🐔 !!!!


----------



## AJ6stringsting




----------



## MarkM

zztomato said:


> I was playing this all weekend. Collings is no longer what I'd call a small boutique builder and yet their quality seems to have only improved as they've become bigger.
> This I30 is a masterpiece. Great plugged or unplugged.
> View attachment 452849


Shiek don’t like no freaks!


----------



## powrshftr

This guy again. I watched that latest rig rundown with Marcus King, and just wanted to crank this guy up with some fuzz and octave courtesy of the Prescription Electronics “Experience” pedal…that’s one I’m never gonna sell either.😁


----------



## Strung_Out

Two amazing Les Pauls. One does the tele on steroids, one a bit woodier.


----------



## zztomato

Strung_Out said:


> Two amazing Les Pauls. One does the tele on steroids, one a bit woodier.


M'kay buddy, I'm startin' to think we need a sub-category for "what guitar did you professionally photograph today". 




kidding. they look great- of course.


----------



## Strung_Out

zztomato said:


> M'kay buddy, I'm startin' to think we need a sub-category for "what guitar did you professionally photograph today".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding. they look great- of course.


LOL! Just you wait until I dive into a two light strobe setup!


----------



## VanillaTrice

Teles getting some use on a Tuesday.


----------



## Rudiger

Pine body on this fine tele Tuesday


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Took this Pan Trini Lopez to band practice tonight. I have not played this out/at all, since the mid nineties. It’s actually a sweet axe. I still have the roller bridge, I’ll put it back on. The pickguard and two knobs are long gone. The whammy works a charm. Needs heavier strings and a polish.


----------



## BlueRocker

2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Fuzzy dagger said:


> Took this Pan Trini Lopez to band practice tonight. I have not played this out/at all, since the mid nineties. It’s actually a sweet axe. I still have the roller bridge, I’ll put it back on. The pickguard and two knobs are long gone. The whammy works a charm. Needs heavier strings and a polish.
> View attachment 453279


I had a red Granada Trini Lopez years ago, great guitars. Love the color of yours.


----------



## Mooh

It was all about the humble Godin SD today.


----------



## elburnando

My neighbor gave me this Epi LP Special GT a while back, after he found it in his garage. It was his daughter's. It's kinda fun to play, Pelham blue, trem bridge, kill switch in the tone knob, ceramic pickups of the lowest quality. It's going to the donation guitar pile after tonight.


----------



## Alex

Huber Surfmeister. Tronebucker pickups, Ice Blue color. stellar guitar in every aspect.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Fuzzy dagger said:


> Took this Pan Trini Lopez to band practice tonight. I have not played this out/at all, since the mid nineties. It’s actually a sweet axe. I still have the roller bridge, I’ll put it back on. The pickguard and two knobs are long gone. The whammy works a charm. Needs heavier strings and a polish.
> View attachment 453279


Always wanted one


----------



## silvertonebetty

I just played my LesPaul into the hxfx into the twin for my friends 11 year old via video message 😂 

he said “I know that song , um reckless? Something”

he’s a good kid


----------



## MetalTele79

I have the next two days off work. Played some Bich into the VOX I have up for sale (now I'm considering keeping it lol) before running errands today. Plan to get lots more playing in later.


----------



## Strung_Out

Man, there is something so comforting about the look of that rig and space to spend some serious time enjoying with a cup of coffee.


----------



## diyfabtone

Today its the ES330 - great vintage P90 tones!


----------



## powrshftr

Hanging out with these two guys, and trying to get Red put back together again.😊


----------



## MetalTele79

I picked up this Les Paul special plus from @BlueRocker last week. I had it delivered to my parents place and just picked it up from them today. Sounds great and it is way lighter than my other LPs.


----------



## fatherjacques

My Yamahas tonight


----------



## MarkM

fatherjacques said:


> My Yamahas tonight
> 
> View attachment 453600


Would you straighten that picture for me, it’s all I can see!


----------



## zztomato

MarkM said:


> Would you straighten that picture for me, it’s all I can see!


I think it's because it's leaning forward at the top. The hanging wire is too far down- needs to be closer to the top. 
I appreciate your OCD though.


----------



## Strung_Out

Spending a bunch of time comparing these three lately. 

The white tele is straight up Zeppelin 1 & 2 and instantly wants to go to rock. The custom is seemingly much wider in turns of tone and loves to sit on the edge of break up. The '52 clone just wants to sit on the bridge and be an esquire which it may become (or Keef'd with a new next humbucker?).


----------



## Vally

Put a few hours on this one today.


----------



## fatherjacques

zztomato said:


> I think it's because it's leaning forward at the top. The hanging wire is too far down- needs to be closer to the top.
> I appreciate your OCD though.


Opticle illusion my friend.


----------



## fatherjacques

These new babies.


----------



## markxander

Strung_Out said:


> Spending a bunch of time comparing these three lately.
> 
> The white tele is straight up Zeppelin 1 & 2 and instantly wants to go to rock. The custom is seemingly much wider in turns of tone and loves to sit on the edge of break up. The '52 clone just wants to sit on the bridge and be an esquire which it may become (or Keef'd with a new next humbucker?).


please stop doing this to me 🥵


----------



## gary_harrington

Gretsch 5622


----------



## Alex

Huber Surfmeister. Tryning to connect the dots over one chord.....


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

zztomato said:


> Here is DT in action with his Ronin Mirari with these pickups. He's the guy with all the hair.


This is awesome. I really dug Cloud About Mercury, DT put that out through ECM I think in the 80's. This is like a super tight rocking take on that sound.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Nothing like a midnight jam with a fender twin!
Master at 3 and tremolo volume at 2.5.

you can get so quiet with this thing unlike the Mesa! It just blows stuff off the walls


----------



## Strung_Out

markxander said:


> please stop doing this to me 🥵


I think you know I will not.


----------



## Strung_Out

fatherjacques said:


> These new babies.
> 
> View attachment 453720


What’s the deal on that shell pink strat? So gorgeous!


----------



## zztomato

Mutant_Guitar said:


> This is awesome. I really dug Cloud About Mercury, DT put that out through ECM I think in the 80's. This is like a super tight rocking take on that sound.


Yeah, the Sonar stuff, to me, is kind of like if King Crimson was an instrumental jam band. Great stuff. I love Torn's phrasing. He's a very unique player.


----------



## MetalTele79

I'm working remotely this weekend so I plan to play my 3 LPs today. I probably don't need 3 so I may sell one in the near future.... or set one up in drop C.


----------



## fatherjacques

Strung_Out said:


> What’s the deal on that shell pink strat? So gorgeous!


The Strat and Tele were built for me by a Well known luthier. I am not a Fender type of guitar player so I needed my necks to be similar to a nice 59 Les Paul neck. 1 11/16 and 59 shape. I love them.
100% handmade. Nitro etc...


----------



## Budda

@MetalTele79 D standard 10-46 is a ton of fun. B standard 11-54 is also recommended. As is 3 LP’s 😂


----------



## Strung_Out

fatherjacques said:


> The Strat and Tele were built for me by a Well known luthier. I am not a Fender type of guitar player so I needed my necks to be similar to a nice 59 Les Paul neck. 1 11/16 and 59 shape. I love them.
> 100% handmade. Nitro etc...


Those sound right up my alley. 25.5 scale? Or conversion necks for 24.75?


----------



## fatherjacques

Strung_Out said:


> Those sound right up my alley. 25.5 scale? Or conversion necks for 24.75?


25,5 Scale. and 12 " radius


----------



## VanillaTrice

Doing some YouTube stuff with this old Ibanez Roadstar II today.


----------



## BlueRocker

SG Day


----------



## Prsman

At a supper hour gig this eve….6 to 9 (dad rocker friendly)


----------



## Wardo

these ones through a 57 Custom Deluxe. really like the 335 but the 50s LP standard can cover it and that guitar is just a little bit of a better player. The broadcaster, has to be a keeper plays like a violin lots of mid range and spank too. Not selling yet but it would come down to the Les Paul and the broadcaster.


----------



## Dorman

these two, everyday. Am pro tele and Frank bros Arcade.


----------



## Alex

PRS Robben Ford. rocking out and the harmonic at the end made me smile as well


----------



## pstratman

I was inpired by Faracaster's Firebird so I'm playing the Firebird I got from Tommy Henriksen of Alice Cooper & the Hollywood Vampires. It has a beautiful relic- it's probably not a natural relic but it sure looks like it. I noticed he co-wrote the first single from the latest Jeff Beck Johnny Depp album which is cool. I've swapped out the pickups since I got it.













































Everyday is like Sunday Blues jam 1







youtube.com












Sunday Snowjam 1







youtube.com












Sunday Snowjam2







youtube.com


----------



## scene

Tokai LS200


----------



## d69f

I'm mostly playing a MIM Fender Player Plus Strat because of the songs I'm learning these days. I've owned it for a few weeks but like it a lot more than I would expect.


----------



## pstratman

I'm playing my R8 Les Paul tonight. Still searching for the right lead sound for something I'm working on. Love this guitar!









Fargen Les Paul jam







youtube.com














Here is the video- I noticed it is better quality- not sure why- "shorts" must be reduced quality.


----------



## Mark Brown

Still playing the plus, it's always the plus. However now a days it is the plus through the Waza TAE and frankly that thing makes some nifty sounds.

Strat>Champ>TAE>Tre-Verb in FX loop>Interface

Sounds like this. This is my new favorite thing. It really is a shame I am a bunk guitar player, a person really could make use of this setup 🤣 


__
https://soundcloud.com/mark-brown-171515057%2F2022-12-11-mark-brown-track-1


----------



## gretsch4me

Killer combo...ES-330 thru my Supro Delta King 10.


----------



## Strung_Out

Planning to spend the bulk of my time on the '52 clone today.


----------



## zztomato

Formal wear tele. Lovey, where's my tux?


----------



## Roots-Picker

Digging my Hahn Model C Tele today….the tones are classic T and the neck on this thing is perfection!


----------



## Alex

@pstratman LP and @zztomato Tele were part of my harem and a reminder that I go through a lot of gear ha ha ha. Both great guitars


----------



## Mark Brown

Alex said:


> @pstratman LP and @zztomato Tele were part of my harem and a reminder that I go through a lot of gear ha ha ha. Both great guitars


I hope to someday (or maybe never??) be in a position to sit on a guitar forum and say half dumbfounded "Oh yeah, I use to own that one". Especially if it is of the calibre that we are talking about here


----------



## Alex

Mark Brown said:


> I hope to someday (or maybe never??) be in a position to sit on a guitar forum and say half dumbfounded "Oh yeah, I use to own that one". Especially if it is of the calibre that we are talking about here


It's achievable but comes at a price....


----------



## zztomato

Alex said:


> @pstratman LP and @zztomato Tele were part of my harem and a reminder that I go through a lot of gear ha ha ha. Both great guitars


I just put a new neck on it- a lovely roasted figured maple with veneer rosewood board. It's my longest serving tele. One of my students owned it for a while as well. I've bought it back twice. Lol


----------



## powrshftr

This baaaaad lil Mammy Rammer right here….Just bought this from a forum member a few weeks back, and it is a great player. Wide flat neck just like the originals…sort of feels more like my 80’s Charvel than a vintage guitar. This thing is a lot of fun. Just remember where you left it,cause it’s so hard to see.lol


----------



## Vally

powrshftr said:


> This baaaaad lil Mammy Rammer right here….Just bought this from a forum member a few weeks back, and it is a great player. Wide flat neck just like the originals…sort of feels more like my 80’s Charvel than a vintage guitar. This thing is a lot of fun. Just remember where you left it,cause it’s so hard to see.lol
> View attachment 454606


You beat me to that one. Enjoy 🎸


----------



## powrshftr

Vally said:


> You beat me to that one. Enjoy 🎸


It's one of the best purchases I've ever made. I'll keep you in mind if I move it along, but I think this one is staying, as I missed my old one too much.


----------



## StratCat

I’ve been enjoying my 2016 LP Studio into the PRRI.


----------



## Alex

PRS DGT. tone a bit more focused compared to the PRS Robben Ford.


----------



## Xevyn

Ordered this last Sept as an early bday present but FF to 14 months later it has finally arrived as an early Christmas gift instead! Never thought playing arcade games when I was younger would help with my kill switch technique


----------



## Vally

Alex said:


> PRS DGT. tone a bit more focused compared to the PRS Robben Ford.


Like it 🎸


----------



## Wardo




----------



## MetalTele79

New guitar day! The Washburn HM-80 was a prototype model. It's estimated that less than 100 were made and most of them were white (one can be seen in the Robert Palmer Addicted to Love music video ). This one is in very good shape and came with the original fitted hard shell case. Nice feeling fast neck, jumbo frets and a Kahler trem (I think?). Also feels very light.


----------



## tdotrob

A little practice on the home tube rig before going to rehearsal this afternoon.


----------



## powrshftr

MetalTele79 said:


> New guitar day! The Washburn HM-80 was a prototype model. It's estimated that less than 100 were made and most of them were white (one can be seen in the Robert Palmer Addicted to Love music video ). This one is in very good shape and came with the original fitted hard shell case. Nice feeling fast neck, jumbo frets and a Kahler trem (I think?). Also feels very light.


I bet that’s the Washburn “Wonderbar” trem….I think they changed the Kahler torsion bar design just enough so that they weren’t infringing on the patent. It’s great to see one of those guitars….the 80’s were a really great time for guitars. It seemed like Jackson, Charvel, Kramer, ESP, and lots of others in the industry were running their R&D departments 24/7 coming out with new guitar designs and new features.
Thanks for posting that one!😊


----------



## MetalTele79

powrshftr said:


> I bet that’s the Washburn “Wonderbar” trem….I think they changed the Kahler torsion bar design just enough so that they weren’t infringing on the patent. It’s great to see one of those guitars….the 80’s were a really great time for guitars. It seemed like Jackson, Charvel, Kramer, ESP, and lots of others in the industry were running their R&D departments 24/7 coming out with new guitar designs and new features.
> Thanks for posting that one!😊


I compared photos of different bridges to what's installed on the Washburn and it's a Kahler 2300. I played it again today and I think it's a keeper.


----------



## BlueRocker

In honour of Gibsunday - R9 today, SG tonight.


----------



## tdotrob

Rehearsal rig


----------



## Scottone

Fiesta Red Wildwood 10. I haven't had a good track record in keeping strats around, but really like this one.


----------



## powrshftr

Scottone said:


> Fiesta Red Wildwood 10. I haven't had a good track record in keeping strats around, but really like this one.
> 
> View attachment 455740


Something about that one looks familiar……😁


----------



## Alex

PRS DGT. I was listening to "World's Apart" earlier today and a nod to Ian Crichton (needs some work).









Paul Reed Smith DGT w/ JHS Packrat


On the Landgraff setting of the Packrat




youtube.com


----------



## Prsman

97 std


----------



## Wardo

Not sure, need to get my ass off the couch and go grab one…lol


----------



## BlueRocker

And now for something completely different...American Pro Strat Antique Olive


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> And now for something completely different...American Pro Strat Antique Olive
> 
> View attachment 456376


You liking it at all man?? I had high hopes for you.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> You liking it at all man?? I had high hopes for you.


I honestly haven't played it too much (it has some pretty serious competition) but I'm going to put it into the five guitar rotation for a while. It's very comfortable to play. Pickups and controls require some exploration for me (strat noob). I did try the wiggle stick but it's going back in the case permanently.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> I honestly haven't played it too much (it has some pretty serious competition) but I'm going to put it into the five guitar rotation for a while. It's very comfortable to play. Pickups and controls require some exploration for me (strat noob). I did try the wiggle stick but it's going back in the case permanently.


Wiggle stick is designed to keep the middle accessory section on the hardshell case open. You leave it in there for when you need it.

Get some time with it man, im looking forward to your honest opinion on it. I expect to see it for sale in the coming weeks


----------



## Strung_Out

Love that strat, @BlueRocker 

You’ll learn to love the wiggle stick over time


----------



## MarkM

Alex said:


> PRS DGT. I was listening to "World's Apart" earlier today and a nod to Ian Crichton (needs some work).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Reed Smith DGT w/ JHS Packrat
> 
> 
> On the Landgraff setting of the Packrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 456034


Well I had to spend some time on that song, I knew I remembered it. You just need a backing track and I know you can nail it!


----------



## MarkM

BlueRocker said:


> And now for something completely different...American Pro Strat Antique Olive
> 
> View attachment 456376


Nice guitar, I do like a wiggle stick, I know you were looking at putting a wiggle stick on a alp. This is a way better wiggle stick system!


----------



## Wardo

Broadcaster into a 57 custom deluxe. I like this guitar and this amp.


----------



## VanillaTrice

It’s an old strat sort of day.


----------



## Milkman

Well, it's a lousy day outside but we're warm and safe and have all we need.

I'm playing this one with some fuzz face and a bit of digital chorus through a Marshall Plexi (all modeled in my little Spark of course). To me, it feels and sounds glorious.


----------



## Lef T

This is my new favourite.


----------



## Budda

@Alex that the WL?

happy holiday Gibsunday!


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> @Alex that the WL?
> 
> happy holiday Gibsunday!
> 
> View attachment 456706


Which guitar?


----------



## Budda

Alex said:


> Which guitar?


Sorry, the DGT. I saw tgs got a rw neck model in.


----------



## Alex

It's a custom color not a Wood Library. I was at the shop to pick up a small thing and got the line from my local pusher "you should try this one Alex...." . I've always wanted an Emerald Green type finish PRS and everything aligned; plays and sounds great.


----------



## powrshftr

VanillaTrice said:


> It’s an old strat sort of day.
> View attachment 456466


Wow!That one brings back memories of my very first Strat! It was a 72 neck on a 59 body, with a Kahler and EMGs. I put a lot of miles on that guitar. Yours looks like a real life rock n roll machine! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Prsman

Alex said:


> It's a custom color not a Wood Library. I was at the shop to pick up a small thing and got the line from my local pusher "you should try this one Alex...." . I've always wanted an Emerald Green type finish PRS and everything aligned; plays and sounds great.
> View attachment 456709


Beautiful. Natural back?


----------



## Alex

Prsman said:


> Beautiful. Natural back?


no, that was the kicker. As opposed to the standard black or natural back on Green finishes, it has a reddish finish similar to the Goldtop's. PRS is smart in their marketing and creating these one off custom colors makes it appealing (to me).

@Budda I did not try the WL DGT at TGS. I bought mine just prior to the new batch coming in.


----------



## Alan Small

Working up(finding the best key for my voice) love train(o jays) and penny lane for a thursday gig


----------



## powrshftr

This guy’s getting some mileage this morning through an old Silvertone 2x12 cab I scored for my oldest Son for Christmas. The pickup in this thing is a beast,and it only weighs a hair over 6lbs,as it’s a pine body.😊


----------



## Prsman

both of these this morn:


----------



## VanillaTrice

MetalTele79 said:


> New guitar day! The Washburn HM-80 was a prototype model. It's estimated that less than 100 were made and most of them were white (one can be seen in the Robert Palmer Addicted to Love music video ). This one is in very good shape and came with the original fitted hard shell case. Nice feeling fast neck, jumbo frets and a Kahler trem (I think?). Also feels very light.


 Killer guitar man! Those old early 80s washburns are such gems! I’ve got the telecaster version of this with the same red binding. They’re really not common. I’d only ever seen old ads of this model. Very cool you have this in the collection! 🤯


----------



## VanillaTrice

powrshftr said:


> Wow!That one brings back memories of my very first Strat! It was a 72 neck on a 59 body, with a Kahler and EMGs. I put a lot of miles on that guitar. Yours looks like a real life rock n roll machine! Merry Christmas all!


 Thanks! This one is one of those old ‘88/89 USA/Japan hybrid strats when they were starting to bring manufacturing back to North America. Japanese built with USA made electronics and hardware. Not quite as cool as the custom modded hot rod you had, but still a neat axe. Cheers!


----------



## Okay Player




----------



## Derek_T

same old same old…today


----------



## powrshftr

Okay Player said:


> View attachment 456989


The Les Paul is nice, but the Porsche 917 and the Six Pack Super Bee below it are pretty slick too.😁


----------



## Okay Player

powrshftr said:


> The Les Paul is nice, but the Porsche 917 and the Six Pack Super Bee below it are pretty slick too.😁


I'm not much of a fan of the Les Paul, tbh.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Still working through the nuances of this beauty. Flatwounds on it now -- makes for silky slide playing. Nobody home so I spent the afternoon "jamming with tapes" through the deluxe to old country music.


----------



## MarkM

Okay Player said:


> View attachment 456989


Man you have a great dinky car collection!


----------



## Alex

excerpts from a Jam with a keyboard player and my PRS Robben Ford. Love this guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker

New Boxing Day Sale Telecaster (Jesus I gotta get the new flooring down - looks like I murdered a shit clown).


----------



## aC2rs

Nice Tele


----------



## VanillaTrice

Playing these three Fernandes/Burny beauties from the 80s today. The LP and Rhoads are on loan from a buddy - sadly he wants them back at some point 😆


----------



## Bob Remington

Pre-War Guitar Co. OM mahogany.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I had a blast last night at a jam with my dobro. After playing it for fifty years, my hands just know what to do. 

Today the D'Aquisto, playing along with old country songs. It's feeling more and more familiar and is certainly a rewarding instrument to play. Though the timbre is different, its attack and decay are similar to the dobro, so that's nice.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... wifey's Ibanez SR1200VNF ...
(was showin' her Headstones' "Smile & Wave")


----------



## VanillaTrice

Shooting some videos today with these old Ibanez Roadstars.


----------



## J.L.C.

I'm playing an '05 American Series Strat that I got in Nashville on clearance way back when our dollar was above par.


----------



## zontar

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... wifey's Ibanez SR1200VNF ...
> (was showin' her Headstones' "Smile & Wave")


I love Soundgears, always have since the first time I tried one--low end or high end or in the middle.

And I think I need to go play some Les Paul or Mustang after supper.


----------



## bw66

A rare day playing electric. Even rarer playing in a band context:










In a return to the annual New Year's Eve jam, I got to try out my Squier Paranormal Offset Tele in a group setting. Sat nicely in the mix through a FlyRig direct to the PA.


----------



## markxander

Trying something new in January -- tucked most of my guitars in cases and the rack in a corner, just going to have one out at a time. Spending some time with my Players Edition Anniversary. You can see how much thinner the PE guitars are than the vintage reissues -- it's still a big instrument, but very comfortable.


----------



## Strung_Out

Back to work today after Christmas vacation but the Gordon is still getting some play time between meetings.


----------



## Okay Player

VanillaTrice said:


> Playing these three Fernandes/Burny beauties from the 80s today. The LP and Rhoads are on loan from a buddy - sadly he wants them back at some point 😆
> View attachment 457481


Could you tell us more about that Tele style guitar in the back?


----------



## bw66

Strung_Out said:


> Back to work today after Christmas vacation but the Gordon is still getting some play time between meetings.


Maybe I've been living in a cave, but I've never seen a bridge like that - is it adjustable at all?


----------



## Strung_Out

bw66 said:


> Maybe I've been living in a cave, but I've never seen a bridge like that - is it adjustable at all?


Not adjustable, just intonated. The original bridge was a vintage one which is rad but ran into some issues, so the person I bought the guitar off of replaced it with a bridge from Music City bridges. 









Music City Bridge - Guitar Parts and Supplies


We design, build and sell guitar accessories from our facility inside of Glaser Instruments repair shop in Nashville, TN.




musiccitybridge.com


----------



## VanillaTrice

Okay Player said:


> Could you tell us more about that Tele style guitar in the back?


Sure, it’s a Fernandes Tej-85 from ‘89. I think they were only available in the Japanese market in this configuration. Fernandes active pickups and a Floyd style trem (I swapped that for the Gotoh you see in the picture; the one that came with it was only single locking).


----------



## markxander

new guitar day by way of @libtech, who was great to deal with: 2016 CS '59 RI telecaster. shoreline gold is one of my favourite finishes, and I was looking for a CS tele with a 9.5" radius rosewood board for a few weeks. I'll be spending a lot of time with this one getting the setup dialed in, but it already feels and sounds great.


----------



## Mooh

Had the usual Godin selection, LG, Progression, SD, in hand today and decided to order new pickups for the SD. The singlecoils aren’t entirely to my taste. I’ll start with a pair of Godin singlecoil sized hum buckers because they were cheap on the Godin site clearance list. My instinct though says lipstick pickups. Haven’t decided whether to change the bridge humbucker.


----------



## Mark Brown

I love a good lipstick!
I'm 99% convinced its why I love my Dano so much


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> I love a good lipstick!
> I'm 99% convinced its why I love my Dano so much


Yeah, I had a Godin Richmond Belmont with lipsticks and a humbucker, wired like a single tone Strat. Awesome.


----------



## Kitten_shark

Spending a lot of time with my 339 lately


----------



## VanillaTrice

Zipping around on this new Kramer Striker today.


----------



## BlueRocker

Spent a few hours dialing this in on the weekend, and swapped out the reflector knobs. I have a new guitar coming tomorrow I thought might displace this, but it's right now pretty close to perfection for me.
2002 Gibson Custom Shop Class 5


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Doing some recording on Monday, working out some late night arrangements on this.


----------



## powrshftr

Dusted this one off tonight….Belonged to an old friend that was taken from us too soon.


----------



## MetalTele79

Still loving my new (old) Washburn.


----------



## Choo5440

BlueRocker said:


> Spent a few hours dialing this in on the weekend, and swapped out the reflector knobs. I have a new guitar coming tomorrow I thought might displace this, but it's right now pretty close to perfection for me.
> 2002 Gibson Custom Shop Class 5
> 
> View attachment 458677


Less than 20 hours to go from perfection to horsemeat 🤣
glad you like your new guitar, and hope someone else gets their perfection with this guitar!

Playing the Johnny A spruce top that I grabbed from @bluehugh2 last year through the PRS HDRX20 that just came in. 
this is a very happy place


----------



## BlueRocker

Choo5440 said:


> Less than 20 hours to go from perfection to horsemeat 🤣
> glad you like your new guitar, and hope someone else gets their perfection with this guitar!


Unfortunately can't keep them all - maybe


----------



## Choo5440

just poking fun at how fast fortunes can change. I really am happy that you are enjoying the new toy though!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the guild tonight


----------



## Alex

Two green monsters; PRS DGT and Mike Bowes T.


----------



## Grab n Go

Mooh said:


> Had the usual Godin selection, LG, Progression, SD, in hand today and decided to order new pickups for the SD. The singlecoils aren’t entirely to my taste. I’ll start with a pair of Godin singlecoil sized hum buckers because they were cheap on the Godin site clearance list. My instinct though says lipstick pickups. Haven’t decided whether to change the bridge humbucker.


I used to have an SDxt. At one point I installed an HSH lipstick pickup set from GFS. It sounded nice and chimey, while staying full-sounding.


----------



## Robert1950

Jimmie Vaughan Signature Stratocaster




__
Robert1950


__
Dec 21, 2015


__
1



Bought it in January 2007. Replaced pickups after a year with Fender Hot Noiseless. Not going...


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... so far wifey's Ibanez SR1200, the boy's Yamaha acoustic ... and a then set o' PDP Concept Maple (7 piece) ... next we might be scramblin' for somethin' (anything dammit!) to tune to open G and then slappin' a capo on at the 4th fret ...

Yeah, you all know what i mean ... "fever in the funk house now" ...


----------



## Prsman

These two this morn


----------



## BlueRocker

Prsman said:


> These two this morn


More cowbell flame!


----------



## Prsman

BlueRocker said:


> More cowbell flame!


FINE!


----------



## Alex

Nik Huber Surfmeister. re-take on the Steve Hackett "Everyday". The "Blackmore" pull off riff is a pita for me. Huber playability is outstanding - fun guitar to play and the pickups give it a different flavour.


----------



## Mooh

I'm not sure if it's the P-90 pickups, the dumb-burst finish, or the Kokopelli strap, but this Godin LG made me so happy jamming to backing tracks that I literally fell asleep in my chair.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> I'm not sure if it's the P-90 pickups, the dumb-burst finish, or the Kokopelli strap, but this Godin LG made me so happy jamming to backing tracks that I literally fell asleep in my chair.
> 
> View attachment 459231


Can you maybe point me to these backing tracks? I could use a mid afternoon nap.

Also, does that Djembe have your name carved on it. How come mine doesn't have my name carved on it. Also, why do I find wrapping a djembe so soothing. Under, Under, Over, Under and PULL!


----------



## Prsman

Alex said:


> Nik Huber Surfmeister. re-take on the Steve Hackett "Everyday". The "Blackmore" pull off riff is a pita for me. Huber playability is outstanding - fun guitar to play and the pickups give it a different flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 459195


God I love filtertrons!


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> Can you maybe point me to these backing tracks? I could use a mid afternoon nap.
> 
> Also, does that Djembe have your name carved on it. How come mine doesn't have my name carved on it. Also, why do I find wrapping a djembe so soothing. Under, Under, Over, Under and PULL!


I’ll dig up those backing tracks. Peter Vogl’s Let’s Jam CDs. Loaded up on the iTunes on the iMac for the iMooh.

Yeah, the djembe has my name carved in it. One of my kids had it made for me in Ghana, watched it being done. Brought it home a couple of days after we were blown out of our home by a tornado. The airline lost her luggage but she had the drum as her carry-on. Between the airline and the tornado she had no clothes but the sundress she was wearing, but I got the drum.


----------



## Mark Brown

I played a lot of the LP today, through the Traynor YCV50. I think they were made for each other.


----------



## pstratman

Picked up this late 80's Charvel recently- it's a fun guitar. The trem isn't the way I like it yet...

















made in Japan vintage Charvel- test drive...







youtube.com


----------

